# Homemade FE Gifts Photo Thread



## Buckeye Gal

After just getting back from our Double Dip Delight cruise, I have to say I was overjoyed with the homemade Fish Extender gifts.  All FE gifts are greatly appreciated, and the experience is so much fun, yet the homemade ones are the sauce inside the Palo chocolate soufflé, so to speak!   

We received so many wonderful homemade (HM) gifts that I thought we should showcase them to share with others in our DIS family!  If my fellow DISers who left me some of these special HM gifts don't post pics of their gift, I certainly will!  For now, I'll just post a couple of the gifts that I made for some of my FE recipients.





Double Dip Delight Highlights:  This is a basic pen style highlighter wrapped in an Avery address label that went through my printer to put the words on it in the Walt font.  I then rubber stamped Mickey's body parts in the colors of black, red, and yellow onto the label (there are heads, shoes, and pants all around the barrel).  After applying the label to the highlighter and placing super adhesive tape over it, I rolled it in clear micro beads.  More detailed instructions are found in Post #189.  (Note that "Double Dip Delight" is the coined name of our DISer cruise.)​


Pirate Post-It Cover:  Using pirate themed stamps and a roller stamp from Stampin' Up!, I rubber stamped the images onto cardstock.  The images on the black cardstock paper were applied with white craft ink.  The treasure chest was outlined with a marker and colored in with chalk.  An antiqued brass brad is used as the chest's lock, which also went through the red mat that was glued to the cover.  A small piece of sticky-backed Velco closes the flap.  A pad of Post-Its was then glued to the black cardstock.  Once the pad of Post-Its is gone, you can refill it!​


Buckeye Keychain:  Using drilled buckeye nuts and pony beads made this a quick regional craft that was given to most of the cabins on my list that had only adults.  To accompany this, everyone received a Buckeye post-card that has the recipe for buckeye candy (YUM!).​
*Please share your HM FE gift that you gave or received with the rest of us!*


----------



## podsnel

What a great thread!  I made something for our FE exchange, but I can't show you yet- I'll be back in Nov after our cruise to post!


----------



## Scrappingjen

Hey girl, are you feeling better? Sorry you got sick on the cruise.

I have to tell you my son took the note you wrote and put it on the frig cause it was a note to him. He still has his pirate notes sitting on his bookself. Cause they are "Ethan notes only"

Keep in mind the only thing Ethan can write is his name 

I was amazed at how much fun stuff we got from the FE. it was so worth all the work making my mini scrapbooks


----------



## Scrappingjen

If you still have mine feel free to post a pic I gave them all away.


----------



## wuv tigger

podsnel said:


> What a great thread!  I made something for our FE exchange, but I can't show you yet- I'll be back in Nov after our cruise to post!



I was hoping for a sneak peak ...


----------



## mindy327

I saw a thread once, where this lady had made these increadable scrapbooks for everyone in her FE group!! That post was amazing. I tried to find it but was unsucessful. IF anyone knows of this be sure to post it again in here. So worth looking. I would have fallen over to get something like that for a gift. As far as our next cruise, I know I am going to up the anti on what I bring as gifts. I felt like I brought little piddly stuff!


----------



## Buckeye Gal

Scrappingjen said:


> Hey girl, are you feeling better? Sorry you got sick on the cruise.
> 
> I have to tell you my son took the note you wrote and put it on the frig cause it was a note to him. He still has his pirate notes sitting on his bookself. Cause they are "Ethan notes only"
> 
> Keep in mind the only thing Ethan can write is his name
> 
> I was amazed at how much fun stuff we got from the FE. it was so worth all the work making my mini scrapbooks.
> 
> If you still have mine feel free to post a pic I gave them all away.



Awe....that's so cute of your DS!!  Thanks for sharing that story.  

I JUST started _feeling _like I was really really getting better on Thursday.  I know I had something coming on right before the cruise, then I think I got what so many others from our group seemed to have gotten on top of that.  It really did stink and put a huge hamper on my social time.  

Okay...you didn't even take a picture of this masterpiece!?!?!!  I know you didn't want to see another file folder or piece of ribbon after making so many, but you need a pic!  With that said, I'm not going to reduce the size of these so you can save them for yourself.  Besides, everyone should see the details of this "purse scrapbook"!  You really outdid yourself, and I'm glad I didn't have to fall over or even kill to get one!    



mindy327 said:


> I saw a thread once, where this lady had made these increadable scrapbooks for everyone in her FE group!! That post was amazing..... I would have fallen over to get something like that for a gift....



This is what Jen gave us 2 weeks ago, and indeed it is amazing!  It may or may not be similar to what you saw before, but it serves the same function!

There are inserts that are pulled out by the ribbon that slide down the inside of the scrapbook.  So you can put pics on the main accordian piece and journal or add more photos to the inserts!  I have seen something similiar to this done at a Stampin' Up! party, but this goes above what I've seen!  A LOT of labor of love went into these!


----------



## princesspaige

podsnel said:


> What a great thread!  I made something for our FE exchange, but I can't show you yet- I'll be back in Nov after our cruise to post!



Are you SURE you don't want to share what you made....


----------



## wuv tigger

princesspaige said:


> Are you SURE you don't want to share what you made....



BUT, rest assured you EDC Magic members that my Scrapbook gift won't be as elaborate as that.  I am a Cricut rookie.  I do think you will still like my little gifts.

wuv tigger


----------



## buku

wuv tigger said:


> BUT, rest assured you EDC Magic members that my Scrapbook gift won't be as elaborate as that.  I am a Cricut rookie.  I do think you will still like my little gifts.
> 
> wuv tigger



Whatever you've done I'm sure we'll all love.  I'm still putting together my FE gift.  Hope they aren't in all little pieces after shipping down (and that's the ONLY hint you will get and it's not a very good one either!!)
See you soon!
buku (kim)


----------



## dolphingirl47

I made bag/cellphone charms spelling out Magic/Wonder in letter beads with firepolished glass beads as accents. For our cruise on the Wonder I made multistranded necklaces with Swarovski Crystals and semi precious stones for all the girls/ woman in the exchange.

dolphingirl47


----------



## Mom2PrincessesLinSy

Damn, Just when I was starting to feel proud about my homemade FE gifts...

Come on El, and WuvTIgger, a sneak peek won't hurt!!!


----------



## Buckeye Gal

EVERYONE should feel proud that they put their hands  to work on their FE gift!!!  

I also received some beautiful personalized magnets that will bring great memories to me for years to come!  It truly doesn't matter how small or big, all HM items are the sauce in the chocolate soufflé!!


----------



## ErieCruiser08

I am a fairly crafty person and I really hope our DIS group does the FE thing for our upcoming cruise in January. It sounds like so much fun and I know I could come up with some great homeade gifts!

I posted on our meet and greet page if anyone has ever participated in this before and so far no replies, but I just posted it yesterday. I hope there is some interest.


----------



## mickeyluv

Thanks Buckeye Gal for starting this thread!!!


----------



## alleluia5

Buckeye Gal said:


> This is what Jen gave us 2 weeks ago, and indeed it is amazing!  It may or may not be similar to what you saw before, but it serves the same function!
> 
> There are inserts that are pulled out by the ribbon that slide down the inside of the scrapbook.  So you can put pics on the main accordian piece and journal or add more photos to the inserts!  I have seen something similiar to this done at a Stampin' Up! party, but this goes above what I've seen!  A LOT of labor of love went into these!



I just want to second my thanks - this was one of my favorite gifts    I have shown it to so many folks and they have been so amazed that someone on a cruise gave that to us!  It will truly be treasured for years to come!

And Kimberly, thank you for sharing how you did that highlighter.  I fell in love with it the minute I saw it and had no idea how you had done it....now I may have to borrow that idea for future cruises


----------



## wuv tigger

Mom2PrincessesLinSy said:


> Damn, Just when I was starting to feel proud about my homemade FE gifts...
> 
> Come on El, and WuvTIgger, a sneak peek won't hurt!!!



That would require me to take a pix.  Then download it.  Then learn to post it on the boards.  Naaaw, that's too much learning this close to the cruise.


----------



## wuv tigger

I am almost finished with our FE survival bags.

I got some really neat stuff.  I will share 1 thing that I put in there:


----------



## aiken4mickey

What a great thread!  I love seeing how creative people are!  I'm creating for my December cruise...I hate to post in advance..as I want the gifts to be surprises...but, will for sure share afterwards........


----------



## Selket

I wondered who did the beaded highlighter and sticky note pad!  Maybe I or one of the kids pulled off a tag you had put on it before I noticed.  I really enjoyed both and used the highlighter throughout the cruise.  Still using it!

That scrapbook was just awesome - that was a lot of work.  It would take me a year to put something like that together for so many people - there were over 50 of us doing the FE!

I enjoyed all the gifts and it was an excellent mix of handmade and store bought things.   I swear my 6 year old's favorite toy the whole cruise were some plastic vampire teeth that someone put in one of the bags - LOL!


----------



## Scrappingjen

Thanks for posting the pics and for the wonderful complements. I am glad they were apreciated.

Yeah it will be a while before I make another file folder album for anything. But I have over 300 pictures to scrapbook so the paper and ribbon is still all over my craft room

It was worth all the hours worth of work my kids loved getting presents all week long.


----------



## Buckeye Gal

Does anyone else have some talent to share?


----------



## outlander

These are such great projects!  Thanks for sharing everyone!  I am eagerly looking forward to more.


----------



## Miscoehill

I've also made a homemade for our FE exchange, but you'll have to wait for a pic.  We leave in two weeks!


----------



## Buckeye Gal

I'm so anxious to see what some of you still have under the cover!


----------



## brucechase

Had to wait until our return but I custom made water bottles with each person's name and the sailing date.  The hardest part was getting on 3 small cases of water.  I should post this is the thread of "why do you have to bring water onboard, can't you drink the ship's water".


----------



## Buckeye Gal

brucechase said:


> Had to wait until our return but I custom made water bottles with each person's name and the sailing date.....



VERY cool idea!!!  That would indeed be a surprise!


----------



## binky1

mindy327 said:


> I saw a thread once, where this lady had made these increadable scrapbooks for everyone in her FE group!! That post was amazing. I tried to find it but was unsucessful. IF anyone knows of this be sure to post it again in here. So worth looking. I would have fallen over to get something like that for a gift. As far as our next cruise, I know I am going to up the anti on what I bring as gifts. I felt like I brought little piddly stuff!



I saved that one because I thought they were so unique - here's the link http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1774643&page=6 (it's Post#83).

They are beautiful!!

Cheers,


----------



## Buckeye Gal

binky1 said:


> I saved that one because I thought they were so unique - here's the link http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1774643&page=6 (it's Post#83).
> 
> They are beautiful!!
> 
> Cheers,



No kidding!  Those are awesome, Timon!


----------



## Anal Annie

I designed & ordered custom luggage tags as one of the gifts I gave for our FE's.  It was a lot of fun.  I found this pic somewhere online (orig. in color) and I turned it to B & W and then added Mickey in his Captains uniform.  Several of us were doing back-to-back cruises but there were also a couple of families that were only doing the 4 n cruise...so I customized the dates:











I also bought a box of business card magnets at Staples and designed & printed frig magnets for our DIS group.  (It's REALLY hard to find, but I put a Hidden Mickey in it too!) 











I don't have pics of the other gifts I got, but there was some really cool stuff.  Others in our group gave lanyards, ordered custom labeled candy bars, custom printed M & M's, custom notepads...someone else also made frig magnets...ummm let's see...someone painted picture frames...  We got SO many cool gifts!


----------



## Gecko1

Hey! I know that image of hook breaking through! Glad to see a new use for it. Very nice.


----------



## Timon

binky1 said:


> I saved that one because I thought they were so unique - here's the link http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1774643&page=6 (it's Post#83).
> 
> They are beautiful!!
> 
> Cheers,





Buckeye Gal said:


> No kidding!  Those are awesome, Timon!




Thanks for the compliments   I am cruising again in exactly one year today with mostly the same people so I need to up the ante this time but still make it less bulky


----------



## DisneyCruisin

These homemade ideas are great.  I LOVE the luggage tags and the personalized water bottles!


----------



## alexandmaddie

Wow, I love all the beautiful handmade gifts!  Very creative!!   

Krista


----------



## podsnel

Buckeye Gal said:


> Awe....that's so cute of your DS!!  Thanks for sharing that story.
> 
> I JUST started _feeling _like I was really really getting better on Thursday.  I know I had something coming on right before the cruise, then I think I got what so many others from our group seemed to have gotten on top of that.  It really did stink and put a huge hamper on my social time.
> 
> Okay...you didn't even take a picture of this masterpiece!?!?!!  I know you didn't want to see another file folder or piece of ribbon after making so many, but you need a pic!  With that said, I'm not going to reduce the size of these so you can save them for yourself.  Besides, everyone should see the details of this "purse scrapbook"!  You really outdid yourself, and I'm glad I didn't have to fall over or even kill to get one!
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Jen gave us 2 weeks ago, and indeed it is amazing!  It may or may not be similar to what you saw before, but it serves the same function!
> 
> There are inserts that are pulled out by the ribbon that slide down the inside of the scrapbook.  So you can put pics on the main accordian piece and journal or add more photos to the inserts!  I have seen something similiar to this done at a Stampin' Up! party, but this goes above what I've seen!  A LOT of labor of love went into these!



WOW!!! Absolutely AWESOME!!!     

And to all the snoops on my cruise next weekend....you'll just have to wait until Thursday Nov 6th when I hand 'em out!!  I'll give you a clue, though-  I need one more piece for them that I can only buy in WDW, and they require bubble wrap-


----------



## Mom2PrincessesLinSy

EL, you are such a tease!!!!!!


----------



## wuv tigger

That is so not nice  

I gotta finish my scrapbook stuff this week.

Dh was SHOCKED to see how much the FE bags weighed.

Hopefully someone on our EDC can post pix of the FE gifts.  I am SO techno challenged that I won't be the one to post pix.

wuv tigger


----------



## Smiley22

We were on the cruise with Brucechase....the water bottles were awesome. 
I made post-it note holders made out of acrylic picture frames. I used a picture of the Wonder and put the date of the cruise. I have not figured out how to post a picture yet but when I do you can see my handywork. I loved the creativity of all the little surprises and cant wait to join my next cruise meet thread. We booked on board but may have to tweek the dates a little.


----------



## brack

brucechase said:


> Had to wait until our return but I custom made water bottles with each person's name and the sailing date.  The hardest part was getting on 3 small cases of water.  I should post this is the thread of "why do you have to bring water onboard, can't you drink the ship's water".



As much as I hate to carry too much stuff I would have printed the labels, preglued them and bought the water onboard to put the labels on!


----------



## brack

For our last two cruises I bought acrylic photo key chains and printed "our" logo on photo paper to put into them.

I need to come up with something new for our January 3rd cruise so I am subscribing to this thread. Let's see more ideas!


----------



## brucechase

Smiley22 said:


> We were on the cruise with Brucechase....the water bottles were awesome.
> I made post-it note holders made out of acrylic picture frames. I used a picture of the Wonder and put the date of the cruise. I have not figured out how to post a picture yet but when I do you can see my handywork. I loved the creativity of all the little surprises and cant wait to join my next cruise meet thread. We booked on board but may have to tweek the dates a little.




I wondered who made those.  This was a really great idea.  Here is a picture of it.






I wanted to take it to work and my wife wants it here, guess it stays here.


----------



## brucechase

brack said:


> As much as I hate to carry too much stuff I would have printed the labels, preglued them and bought the water onboard to put the labels on!



I thought about it but did it this way for the following reasons:
One, with 36 bottles, it would have been much more money than I wanted to spend.  Two, you have to know exactly what size label you want since there are so many different sizes on different manufacturers of water bottles.  Three, I bought waterproof adhesive labels and printed the picture on them.  It took about 1 hour to peel off the old labels and put on the new for all 36.  That would have taken too much time in the room.  I stuck these in a seperate suitcase with all the other FE gifts.  That gave me the chance to have an empty suitcase to bring some stuff home in.  Unfortunately, I filled that one up too - too many konk koolers on Castaway Cay.   I did tell the porter that there was water in the suitcase if he wanted me to carry it on and he said not to worry about it and took it.


----------



## Dale-n-Chip

Smiley22 said:


> We were on the cruise with Brucechase....the water bottles were awesome.
> I made post-it note holders made out of acrylic picture frames. I used a picture of the Wonder and put the date of the cruise.



I'm looking at the photo and can't figure out how it all works.  Can you give a girl a hint?  How did you make a post-it note holder out of an acrylic picture frame?

I'm sure it's obvious once you explain it. . . but I'm missing the crafty gene.   

mk


----------



## sandiegosusie

WOW!  I love this stuff...keep it coming!


----------



## Smiley22

Use an 4 x 6 easel type acrylic frame from any WalMart etc.  The easel part of the frame becomes the top of the frame when sitting on the table.(the base when on its side raises the frame) Use any picture that you want  and wrap a ribbon around the middle to slip the post-it notes on. You can decorate the frame as much or little as you like. I used a picture of the Wonder and personalized with the cruise date and put that on a metallic scrapbook cardstock. I hope this is easy to follow. I was proud of how they turned out. I just like something different and these were very simple. I just need to make one for myself now. If you need any pictures of different angles I can email them to you. I havent taken the time to learn how to post pictures on this site.


----------



## disneyfreak1

bump


----------



## yazee1

Here are some of the homemade FE gifts from our last cruise but not all. When i have more time, I'll post more.


----------



## dolphingirl47

yazee1 said:


> Here are some of the homemade FE gifts from our last cruise but not all. When i have more time, I'll post more.



The photo of the necklace is brilliant. I have tried many a time to photograph my jewellery and the photos never come put. It's nice to see a great photo of one of my creations.
The photo frame has pride of place in our spare room with a dolphin card in it that I also got in my Fish Extender.

dolphingirl47


----------



## lovesDCL

bump!
great gifts!  anymore pics?


----------



## disneyfreak1

Anyone else want to share?


----------



## mindy327

Again, there is a thread out there that shows an AMAZING 12 pageish Scrapbook that someone did. I would love to see the pic again, but I cant seem to find it. She had them all layed out in a row on the bed and an upclose pic. I would have fallen over for something like that.


----------



## Miscoehill

Here's some gifts I made for our recent Wonder cruise.


[


----------



## Miscoehill

Sorry that the pics are so big...I can't figure out how to make smaller.  I also made princess crayon rolls for the girls, but the pic won't come out.


----------



## binky1

mindy327 said:


> Again, there is a thread out there that shows an AMAZING 12 pageish Scrapbook that someone did. I would love to see the pic again, but I cant seem to find it. She had them all layed out in a row on the bed and an upclose pic. I would have fallen over for something like that.



You mean this one??  I saved that one because I thought they were so unique - here's the link http://www.disboards.com/showthread....1774643&page=6 (it's Post#83).

They are beautiful!!

Cheers,


----------



## memobrien

wow these are incredible!!!  some very talented people on here!!!

maura


----------



## binky1

Sorry, the link didn't work...

Try this - http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=25152902&postcount=83

Miscoehill, Those crayon rolls are awesome - they are a work of art!!

Cheers,


----------



## tink too

Wow - these are fantastic!


----------



## TiggerKing

Great ideas everyone!  Can't wait to see more!


----------



## mickeyluv

I only wish I was talented as some of these folks are!!!  Great, great gifts!!!


----------



## mindy327

binky1 said:


> Sorry, the link didn't work...
> 
> Try this - http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=25152902&postcount=83
> 
> Miscoehill, Those crayon rolls are awesome - they are a work of art!!
> 
> Cheers,



Thats IT!!!!!! Wow. Arent these great! cudos to the person who spent the hours and hours making these to a complete stranger. Wish I had the talent and know how to do something like that.


----------



## wuv tigger

Here is the list of what I included in our FE bag:

2 clothes pins (for keeping the divider closed)
3 different colored mini highliters 
3 freezer qt zip lock bags
3 freezer gallon zip lock bags
1 regular size post it pad
2 safety pins
2 paper clips
3 band aids
2 carabiners (for holding a H20 bottle or pal mickey in the parks)
1 zip tie to keep your Fish Extender from swimming away  
1 finger nail file 

Maybe someone on the EDC 1 Nov Magic cruise has a pix to share of all the FE gifts that were given out.

wuv tigger


----------



## Butterx3

The waterbottles were great BruceChase and I loved the post it holder too Smiley22. 

For our FE gift I had candy wrappers made with the date of our cruise on them,and then we could just glue them on. It was a pain to keep the chocolate bars from melting though. I wish we would have made more of them too. We put bags together, but I think the candy wrappers were the only personalized part of our gifts.

I wish we would have gotten the CD someone made. But our cabin must have been missed or the person giving them out ran out. But someone mentioned they got a CD in their FE.


----------



## disneyfreak1

Bumping for more responses.


----------



## Suz D

Buckeye Gal said:


> Okay...you didn't even take a picture of this masterpiece!?!?!!  I know you didn't want to see another file folder or piece of ribbon after making so many, but you need a pic!  With that said, I'm not going to reduce the size of these so you can save them for yourself.  Besides, everyone should see the details of this "purse scrapbook"!  You really outdid yourself, and I'm glad I didn't have to fall over or even kill to get one!
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Jen gave us 2 weeks ago, and indeed it is amazing!  It may or may not be similar to what you saw before, but it serves the same function!
> 
> There are inserts that are pulled out by the ribbon that slide down the inside of the scrapbook.  So you can put pics on the main accordian piece and journal or add more photos to the inserts!  I have seen something similiar to this done at a Stampin' Up! party, but this goes above what I've seen!  A LOT of labor of love went into these!



I recognize that CTMH paper!  Love it!  Jen, are you a consultant?  I've been one for 8 years now.  It's always fun to see what other people do with our Disney stuff!


----------



## Buckeye Gal

Okay...some of you were holding out until your cruise was over in November.  Time to spill the beans to the rest of us!


----------



## nikkistevej

These FE gifts are awesome- I hope to do this on our upcoming cruise. I love the paperbag album or frame ideas. I scrapbook- so it's not like I don't have the supplies!!


----------



## sandiegosusie

Buckeye Gal said:


> Okay...some of you were holding out until your cruise was over in November.  Time to spill the beans to the rest of us!




I was thinking the same thing last night when I was on the boards...I'm anxious to hear how everyone did...I think I have narrowed done what I am doing, for the adults and teens at least!  Now the kids...that's a different story all together!


----------



## jeniamt

Wow, the talent here is amazing!  I was snooping for inspiration and am so impressed.  I figure I have 10 months but better get started soon if I want to produce anything nearly as crafty as you guys put out!  Question, where do you get the Disney Font from?  I made door magnets for my folks when they sailed last January and searched high and low for the font with no luck.  Thanks, Jen


----------



## anewmac

Was reading a trip report from Dis'er Podsnel and have to comment on this great idea. I love ornaments so thought this was too cute!






btw... You have to read her tr, too cute. Ellen hope I didnt step on your toes posting your FE gifts you made but they are adorable. might steal the idea for my cruise LOL


----------



## Buckeye Gal

>



Ellen, cute idea!  Do you mind sharing who your supplier was for the customized ribbon?  I can think of a few applications for that!


----------



## wuv tigger

anewmac said:


> Was reading a trip report from Dis'er Podsnel and have to comment on this great idea. I love ornaments so thought this was too cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw... You have to read her tr, too cute. Ellen hope I didnt step on your toes posting your FE gifts you made but they are adorable. might steal the idea for my cruise LOL



It looks lovely on our tree!

Thanks again, Ellen!


----------



## anewmac

Buckeye Gal said:


> Ellen, cute idea!  Do you mind sharing who your supplier was for the customized ribbon?  I can think of a few applications for that!



oh she told me that too.. cuz I asked lol

Party innovations online


----------



## Buckeye Gal

anewmac said:


> oh she told me that too.. cuz I asked lol
> 
> Party innovations online



Thanks, Drea (and Ellen)!


----------



## sandiegosusie

anewmac said:


> oh she told me that too.. cuz I asked lol
> 
> Party innovations online



Just saw your sig...I live in Temecula too!


----------



## Jennifer_W

Do most people put in some kind of note or something with their GE gifts?  So that you know who it's from?  Or do you just put it in the FE's and go on your merry way?  I am making a luggage tag for each cabin, but do not want to put my DIS name or anything on it, because, why would someone want that?   

I will probably end up getting something else, small, as well, as now that I see the posts here my giftie seems kind of small.  Wow what NICE gifts you guys came up with!     Since I cruise in a month I am NOT going to drive myself insane trying the more advanced projects.   

If you put your (the giver's) name on it, how exactly did you do it???  Sorry...detail person here.


----------



## Buckeye Gal

Jennifer_W said:


> Do most people put in some kind of note or something with their GE gifts?  So that you know who it's from? ......now that I see the posts here my giftie seems kind of small....If you put your (the giver's) name on it, how exactly did you do it???....



First of all, NO GIFT is too small.  Notta one!  This is all about the spirit of anticipation, fun, and excitment...not trying to win a prize for best gift given!!  I assure you that things as small as candy, safety pins, and pirate eye patches are equally appreciated!  I had a little survival bag with my main gift.  Someone actually told me that they had forgotten to pack ponytail holders, so the ones I put in the baggie saved the week!

Personally, I like to know who got me what.  I remember coming home and asking the group "Who gave out ____?  It came in SO handy!/I LOVED it!"  Revealing yourself is a personal choice though, but again, I encourage it!  Remember, the "from" isn't about show-and-tell, rather it's to allow us to express our appreciation!  For my tag I had address labels made that said something like the following:

_Have a magical time on our
Double Dip Delight Cruise 
~ Sept 27 - Oct 4, 2008 ~
Buckeye Gal​_
Since my DIS name is "Buckeye Gal", I had purchased labels with the OSU Block O logo on it.  I had my gifts in little goodie bags, so I just put the label on the bag.

As you said, don't create a new project now that is going to stress yourself out.  If you want to do tags, you could just print off a little tag on copy paper and stick it on the luggage tag with tape!


----------



## aiken4mickey

I had stickers made........I did it at Wal Mart.com......I think it was $4for about 20.  It was fum creating my own personal sticker with an image that reflected the gift and then putting my Dis Name on it...I think I did 3 stickers..which seemed expensive..so, I spread it out over a couple of weeks...$4 here and there seemed better than spending about $14 at one time just on stickers..

I agree I loved knowing who gave the FE gift...my regret was not meeting the group before hand...because still I wish I had been able to put a face with the name on most of the gifts.


----------



## disneyfan551

I made my own little tags to tuck in the bags.  They had our dis name, our names AND a little picture of us on it!  Nothing exciting, but it did the trick!


----------



## aiken4mickey

I like the idea of a picture of you on the tag!  I often "Wonder"ed if I was passing by a fellow Dis FE passenger...having a picture as a reference is a great idea...I'll have to remember that one!  Thanks!


----------



## Jennifer_W

Good ideas!  I like putting the DIS name , real name & the photo.  Maybe Wal-Mart could print a photo of us on a sticky label??? Do you then piuck up the labels in the store or do they get mailed to you?


----------



## aiken4mickey

I picked mine up..only because we're soooo close to a Wal Mart..but, I bet like most things you could have it mailed.   The labels they offer (and other websites have them too) you could have choose from different color borders which is what I did with my first couple of orders..and I added some text too..it wasn't until the last order that I saw that I could use the whole picture without borders..FYI


----------



## brucechase

I really like the sticker idea.  I will probably use a shipping address label or some other label from the office store ( Avery 3110 thru 3113 are all round sticker labels) and put a picture on it too.  

Another great tip from the people here at the Disboards.

I did meet a few fellow Disers in some odd places - met a couple in the elevator and a family in the Bahamas.  A picture on their gifts would have helped put a face with the gift.  With another cruise in 4 months, I need to think of a new gift (the water bottles were too much).


----------



## Cindi0511

Jennifer, your luggage tag is fine just as it is -- you don't need to add stuff!!! The idea is not to break the bank. We got all kinds of stuff and every single thing was appreciated no matter how small or how inexpensive. No one "cheaped" out -- every thing was wonderful, and your tags will be much appreciated.  

What you CAN do to say who it's from is maybe get a twist-tie and a small tag. Then people can say thank you on the boards but still be able to use the tags you made for them.  They'll be much loved and enjoyed!! 

Cindi


----------



## disneyfreak1

Bumping for other great ideas.  I am making something for my upcoming cruise on March 28th, but you will have to wait until I return on April 4th for a photo.  I don't want to spoil the surprise!


----------



## mumom95

disneyfreak1 said:


> Bumping for other great ideas.  I am making something for my upcoming cruise on March 28th, but you will have to wait until I return on April 4th for a photo.  I don't want to spoil the surprise!



Now you've got me even more excited about our cruise, waiting to see what you do.

I think I'm going to spend this weekend trying to come up with some ideas.


----------



## disneyfreak1

mumom95 said:


> Now you've got me even more excited about our cruise, waiting to see what you do.
> 
> I think I'm going to spend this weekend trying to come up with some ideas.


 
LOL  You will just have to wait and see, but I PROMISE you will love it!  You will remember our amazing vacation every time you look at it.


----------



## lillygator

bumping for more ideas!


----------



## disneyfreak1

Any others willing to post pictures?  I can't post mine until after my March 28th cruise.  I don't want to spoil the surprise.


----------



## Khazid

I don't have any pictures yet, but my DW is making Mickey Head silhouette ear-rings out of seed beeds (very tiny glass beads). She has them on silver dangle backs and is making them in a myriad of colors.

Once I get pictures I'll post them here.

She hasn't decided what to make for the males yet.


----------



## jeniamt

Khazid said:


> I don't have any pictures yet, but my DW is making Mickey Head silhouette ear-rings out of seed beeds (very tiny glass beads). She has them on silver dangle backs and is making them in a myriad of colors.
> 
> Once I get pictures I'll post them here.
> 
> She hasn't decided what to make for the males yet.




How lucky for your fellow cruisers!  No chance your sailing on the Magic this Thanksgiving?


----------



## alikat99

disneyfreak1 said:


> Any others willing to post pictures? I can't post mine until after my March 28th cruise. I don't want to spoil the surprise.


Darn, darn, darn!!  I can't believe that you're gonna make us wait!  Now, I'm really, really excited about our cruise!  I think that I came up with something to hand-make for our cruise.  This is the first cruise in a while that we've been on that hasn't been an FE group that is super-large.  I think that I can hand-make something for every cabin this time around.


----------



## llsstt11

these are all so beautiful and a lot of time was put into them. i can.t wait to go on a cruise and participate in FE


----------



## Khazid

jeniamt said:
			
		

> How lucky for your fellow cruisers!  No chance your sailing on the Magic this Thanksgiving?


Sadly no...and I won't say which cruise I'm on as it might spoil the surprise


----------



## Kurby

this is a great thread - i can't post what i made for our cruise in may but when we return i'll post


----------



## Buckeye Gal

Khazid said:


> I don't have any pictures yet, but my DW is making Mickey Head silhouette ear-rings out of seed beeds (very tiny glass beads). ....



Very cool, unique, and special!  I can't wait to see them!


----------



## disneyfreak1

Khazid said:


> I don't have any pictures yet, but my DW is making Mickey Head silhouette ear-rings out of seed beeds (very tiny glass beads). She has them on silver dangle backs and is making them in a myriad of colors.
> 
> Once I get pictures I'll post them here.
> 
> She hasn't decided what to make for the males yet.


 

Well since I'm in charge of the FE list for my cruise, I know you're not on mine!  Bummer!


----------



## Khazid

Here is the promised photo of the earrings my DW made for our FE exchange. This is just a small sampling, but gives an idea of what she has.


----------



## Buckeye Gal

Khazid said:


> Here is the promised photo of the earrings my DW made for our FE exchange. This is just a small sampling, but gives an idea of what she has....



WOW!  Your wife will be adored!  Very cool and extra special since it was made with loving hands.  Please pass along to her my compliments!


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

Khazid - When are you sailing????  I'm sailing the Saturday after Thanksgiving.  Please tell me you are on our boat???

And is there anyway I can get the directions?  Please oh please.  I can PM you my email.
Thanks,
Allison


----------



## Khazid

Buckey Gal said:
			
		

> WOW! Your wife will be adored! Very cool and extra special since it was made with loving hands. Please pass along to her my compliments!


My DW said, "Thank you very much "


			
				Eeyore'sthebest said:
			
		

> Khazid - When are you sailing???? I'm sailing the Saturday after Thanksgiving. Please tell me you are on our boat???


Sadly, we're sailing in July some time. I don't want to give away exactly when in case someone in our group catches this thread.


			
				Eeyore'sthebest said:
			
		

> And is there anyway I can get the directions? Please oh please. I can PM you my email.


I'll drop you a PM, but my DW actually does items like this by scratch with no directions


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

Khazid said:


> I'll drop you a PM, but my DW actually does items like this by scratch with no directions


  She is quite talented.  I'm not.  Thanks anyway.


----------



## anewmac

love the earing too cute of an idea! 
now what are the guys on your cruise getting LOL (clip ons LOL, yet some could us the regular earings too i guess LOL)


----------



## momto2inKC

LOVE the earrings!  What a cute idea!!!  
I am making our fish extender gifts.  I started on them this weekend.  I got the idea from what Timon made.  I'll share pics after our cruise in April


----------



## Khazid

anewmac said:
			
		

> love the earing too cute of an idea!
> now what are the guys on your cruise getting LOL (clip ons LOL, yet some could us the regular earings too i guess LOL)


Well, my DW actually just decided on that today. The guys are going to get keyrings that have a similar mikey head design attached to them. She mentioned three mickey heads in a line...Haven't seen a prototype yet, so I have no real idea of what she's talking about  (I don't do creative jewlery)


----------



## alikat99

Khazid said:


> Here is the promised photo of the earrings my DW made for our FE exchange. This is just a small sampling, but gives an idea of what she has.


OMG - those are SO cute!!!  I would love a pair of those!  Too bad I'm not on your cruise!!!


----------



## TiggerTails57

subbing......


----------



## Trena

For my FE gift, I made little desk calendars with photos from DCL and Castaway Cay.  You are welcome to go to my photobucket account:

http://s607.photobucket.com/albums/tt152/Trena112171/

and download the calendar pages if you'd like to use them. I got the idea off the internet.  There are several sites out there where you can download a template and add your own photo.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

I love all these ideas.  My cruise isn't till Oct, so I can't share my idea right yet.  I actually have most my kid ones done.  I will post a photo after our cruise!  I am just proud of myself for making some.  I am giving the boys one thing, the girls another and the adults another....along with a baggy of little trinket stuff.  Keep the ideas coming!


----------



## PurdyBertnie

subscribing =D
We actually aren't doing the FE this time but I am planning ahead for future cruises lol


----------



## jeniamt

Khazid said:


> Here is the promised photo of the earrings my DW made for our FE exchange. This is just a small sampling, but gives an idea of what she has.




Wow, these are awesome... darn though that your not on my cruise!


----------



## disneyfreak1

Bumping and Subscribing!  I will have a pic to post after my March 28th cruise!


----------



## big jack 2002

Wow, Trena,
I really like your calendar idea.  Do you mind if I borrow it for our cruise??  Did you just buy a package of empty DVD cases?  Did you staple the pages or just lay them on top of each other?  What a great idea!!
Barbara


----------



## WAHkoMom

I had lots of fun reading through this thread tonight!  I'm crafting some things for my cruise, but it's in April, so I don't want to give it away - - - plus I'm not done yet, so if I don't make enough for everyone in time, I'll have to think of something else  

I am definitely going to try to make myself one of the accordion scrapbooks that Scrappingjen gave out!  Those are incredible and I'm soooooo impressed you made them for your cruise pals!  

Thanks to all the very talented people for sharing the ideas and the pix!


----------



## 4everluvDisney

Great ideas....just wish I had an ounce of craftiness in me


----------



## misha

Khazid said:


> Here is the promised photo of the earrings my DW made for our FE exchange. This is just a small sampling, but gives an idea of what she has.



These are amazing!  Any chance she'll share her design?  Or change your sail date!


----------



## o4me2playn

misha said:


> These are amazing!  Any chance she'll share her design?  Or change your sail date!



How about letting us buy a pair or 2??


----------



## misha

o4me2playn said:


> How about letting us buy a pair or 2??



I don't think we can sell stuff on the boards but we might be able to "reimburse her for the cost of the supplies"


----------



## Khazid

Misha said:
			
		

> These are amazing! Any chance she'll share her design? Or change your sail date!


I'll say thanks for the DW as she still doesn't post on here (And she _claims_ to be a Disney fan, HA!).

The design is not all that compliacted, she uses seed beeds and then has a small gauge wire running the entire length of the design.

The ears are just loops that have 2 beads from the main hoop, so the wire wraps around itself to form the ears. The two "ends" join at the top where the crimp is (silver square) and then it is wrapped around the earring fixture.

Well...she says it isn't complicated. I've seen here crank out easily 4-6 sets a night for the last couple of weeks getting ready for our cruise.  

I'll drop you a PM with her e-mail address (you too o4me2playn) so you can ask her more questions if you wish.


----------



## disneyfinatics

I love those earrings.  Your wife is very creative.  I'm sure their going to be a big hit.  Can I try to borrow the idea for our upcoming Sept. cruise?  I say try because they may not turn out good.
Thanks


----------



## sherreis

Khazid said:


> I'll say thanks for the DW as she still doesn't post on here (And she _claims_ to be a Disney fan, HA!).
> 
> The design is not all that compliacted, she uses seed beeds and then has a small gauge wire running the entire length of the design.
> 
> The ears are just loops that have 2 beads from the main hoop, so the wire wraps around itself to form the ears. The two "ends" join at the top where the crimp is (silver square) and then it is wrapped around the earring fixture.
> 
> Well...she says it isn't complicated. I've seen here crank out easily 4-6 sets a night for the last couple of weeks getting ready for our cruise.
> 
> I'll drop you a PM with her e-mail address (you too o4me2playn) so you can ask her more questions if you wish.



Kudos to your wife.  And, I agree with the others - I wish you were on my cruise over Thanksgiving.   I kind of understand these directions - can you PM me anything else or send me an email address so I can email your DW.


jeniamt- your baby is beautiful!


----------



## quiltymom

Check these out!  If they weren't so expensive, they could be a fun FE gift!

Disney M&M's


----------



## disneyfreak1

quiltymom said:


> Check these out! If they weren't so expensive, they could be a fun FE gift!
> 
> Disney M&M's


 
Too cute!


----------



## uncw89

This is a great thread.  I've gotten lots of ideas.  I hope you all don't mind if I use some of them.
Khazid- I love your wife's earrings!  I wish I was on your cruise.
Quiltymom- those m&m's are too cute.  Too bad they are so pricey!


----------



## disneyfan551

Love those m&m's and machine!!


----------



## pikle

Can someone fill me in??  We're taking our first cruise in about 2 weeks and I am trying to catch up on what all the fun stuff to do is ...  Door magnets= DONE... then I see fish extenders??  What are these??  How do we play???  LOL

Thanks!!

Nicole


----------



## carmie3377

quiltymom said:


> Check these out!  If they weren't so expensive, they could be a fun FE gift!
> 
> Disney M&M's



I know!  I received an email about these and immediately thought about FE gifts.  Unfortunately, they would be too expensive to order for everyone so I'll have to think about something else.


----------



## Dreamsoftravel

pikle said:


> Can someone fill me in??  We're taking our first cruise in about 2 weeks and I am trying to catch up on what all the fun stuff to do is ...  Door magnets= DONE... then I see fish extenders??  What are these??  How do we play???  LOL
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Nicole



Look for your cruise date under Disney cruise meets.  There you will be able to start taking to others on your cruise and see if they are planning a FE.  FE is bringing little gifts to share with other DISers onboard.


----------



## mousetravel

Here's a pic of all our FE gifts

http://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn102/***********/FE001.jpg


----------



## Donald is #1

quiltymom said:


> Check these out!  If they weren't so expensive, they could be a fun FE gift!
> 
> Disney M&M's



Wow, that is a great idea.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

pikle said:


> Can someone fill me in??  We're taking our first cruise in about 2 weeks and I am trying to catch up on what all the fun stuff to do is ...  Door magnets= DONE... then I see fish extenders??  What are these??  How do we play???  LOL
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Nicole




Nicole,

Basically you get together and get to know those that you will be cruising with.  You exchange gifts, so you have a little surprise/treat each day from someone.  Your gift doesn't have to be much, and anything is appreciated, it is the thought that counts.  Sometimes what you do is tempered by how many people there are.    Your Fish Extenders are what holds all your surprises.  

For our last cruise, I went to Costco and got the bags of trail mix. I put them in some small celophane bags, and I attached a label with my Dis' name and my real name underneath.  Several people commented that they loved it because they could throw it in their backpack and eat it on an excursion, or just have a "normal" snack at some point.  

Here are a couple I made for our cabins - mind you I'm not a sewer.   Someone graciously gave me dimensions, and I figured it out from there from pictures.






[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## BethA

what great ideas! I might "borrow" the calendar idea. 

I wish I was crafty or talented, but my skills are limited. Last time we gave CDs and a bag of goodies, but it was a lot to carry and we only had about 10 rooms participating. this time it is more so I have to get something easy to pack.


----------



## jamdkvan

[/IMG][/QUOTE]

I love that Minnie bow--where did you find it?


----------



## Scooby3x1y

jamdkvan said:


> [/IMG]



I love that Minnie bow--where did you find it?[/QUOTE].

I didn't have the Mickey ears with it, but they look cute with it.  I've seen it both ways.






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## jamdkvan

Awesome!  Great!  Thanks!


----------



## 2BoysMom

Bump-diddy-bump-bump

More ideas please.......


----------



## disney minnie

subscribing


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Thanks for the bump, I almost forgot about this thread.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Here's a real question for the taking.....

Would you rather have a pen with the cruise date and "Cruisin' with Mickey" or something scrapbookish like a 4 x 6 picture frame to go on a scrapbook page?  Or a scrapbook type note pad?  A magnent?

Just curious.....Looking into options for December cruise.  I don't want to do a 12 x 12 page because I think taking it (for me) would be easier than someone trying to get it home in good condition.  

I'd like opinions please


----------



## plutojudy

My choice would be the frame for scrapbook picture. The pen would be my second choice.


----------



## jilljill

plutojudy said:


> My choice would be the frame for scrapbook picture. The pen would be my second choice.



This would be my choice as well.  If someone doesn't scrapbook, like me, they can still display the frame with a pic in it and everyone can use a pen.


----------



## NHdisneylover

Kimberly, how is it that i missed this awesome thread???  The FE gift  I still use daily is the laminated bookmark with the cruise logo and theme on itEvery homemade gift on our cruises has been fantastic.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

I am excited for what I made but can't post till after october 10th....afraid of lurkers...LOL


----------



## dr&momto2boys

bump


----------



## SoccrMom

Subscribing (and then stealing some of these awesome ideas for October 10)!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Hey Denise, I will try and leave U a nice ship...think I could sneak in ur stateroom so I dont have to get off on the 10th??  =)


----------



## idrivealumina

disneyfinatics said:


> I love those earrings.  Your wife is very creative.  I'm sure their going to be a big hit.  Can I try to borrow the idea for our upcoming Sept. cruise?  I say try because they may not turn out good.
> Thanks



Which Sept Cruise are you going on.  We are on Sept 5 WEST.


----------



## DisneyBaby2004




----------



## dolphingirl47

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> I am excited for what I made but can't post till after october 10th....afraid of lurkers...LOL



I know this problem, but then again I would have nothing to post at the moment as I still have not had the chance to do the prototype.

Corinna


----------



## disneyfreak1

I just returned from the Magic today and here is what I made for our FE exchange.  The sand came from the beaches of Destin, FL and we picked up the shells at Cape San Blas, FL.


----------



## carmie3377

disneyfreak1 said:


> I just returned from the Magic today and here is what I made for our FE exchange.  The sand came from the beaches of Destin, FL and we picked up the shells at Cape San Blas, FL.



Beautiful!  What lucky cruisers they were to receive them!


----------



## disneyfreak1

Thanks so much!  I really hope they enjoy them.  I gave them out the day before Castaway Cay so they would know to take a photo to go in them.


----------



## momtomari

disneyfreak1 said:


> I just returned from the Magic today and here is what I made for our FE exchange.  The sand came from the beaches of Destin, FL and we picked up the shells at Cape San Blas, FL.



i really like this.  do you mind if i try it as well


----------



## disneyfreak1

I would be honored.  Paint the bottom half a sand color.  Then mix glue (I used tacky glue) and a little of the paint together to hold the sand.  I did two coats of this because two layers of sand looked better than one.


----------



## alikat99

carmie3377 said:


> Beautiful! What lucky cruisers they were to receive them!


We sure were lucky!!  They were absolutely beautiful, and I can't wait to go through the tons of pics that my DH took to find the perfect one.  Thanks again!!!


----------



## Buckeye Gal

I love hoping on this thread seeing even more brilliant ideas!  Thanks again everyone for sharing!  For those of you who are keeping it hush hush until your return, you better come back and post for us!



NHdisneylover said:


> Kimberly, how is it that i missed this awesome thread???  The FE gift  I still use daily is the laminated bookmark with the cruise logo and theme on itEvery homemade gift on our cruises has been fantastic.



  I have no idea how you could have missed it, Hadley!  We did have amazing gifts, didn't we?!  I use many of them frequently as well.  It's a wonderful memory!



disneyfreak1 said:


> .....I just returned from the Magic today and here is what I made for our FE exchange.  The sand came from the beaches of Destin, FL and we picked up the shells at Cape San Blas, FL.



Cool!  That's a craft you can even get the kids involved!  I hope you mentioned to them that the sand and shells were from Florida.  That makes it even more special.  That would be a wonderful idea for others who live near a shore to use as their "local" gift.


----------



## laura001

I spent 9 hours yesterday making something for our FE and am really excited for everyone to get theirs!  Just like many others, can't post what they are or a pic til we get back!!!  Thanks for all of the ideas....just love them!


----------



## milliepie

You took my idea!    I made those frames with the sand and shells from the beach here and gave them out as Christmas gifts last year and that was one of my ideas for FE gifts for our cruise.  The only difference was that I wrote the names in the sand instead of at the top.  It is such a fun thing to make and the kids love decorating them as well.  Florida sand seems lighter than CA sand.  When I mix it it comes out dark.


----------



## sherreis

disneyfreak1 -

Those frames are great.  Good job.


----------



## disneyfreak1

milliepie said:


> You took my idea!  I made those frames with the sand and shells from the beach here and gave them out as Christmas gifts last year and that was one of my ideas for FE gifts for our cruise. The only difference was that I wrote the names in the sand instead of at the top. It is such a fun thing to make and the kids love decorating them as well. Florida sand seems lighter than CA sand. When I mix it it comes out dark.


 
Actually, mine came out dark as well.  Destin sand is WHITE!

I typed up the information about where the sand and shells came from and put it in the frame where the picture should go.


----------



## disneyfreak1

milliepie said:


> You took my idea!  I made those frames with the sand and shells from the beach here and gave them out as Christmas gifts last year and that was one of my ideas for FE gifts for our cruise. The only difference was that I wrote the names in the sand instead of at the top. It is such a fun thing to make and the kids love decorating them as well. Florida sand seems lighter than CA sand. When I mix it it comes out dark.


 
I think you are on the same December cruise as me, but feel free to do the frames.  I am doing something different this time.


----------



## Trena

big jack 2002 said:


> Wow, Trena,
> I really like your calendar idea.  Do you mind if I borrow it for our cruise??  Did you just buy a package of empty DVD cases?  Did you staple the pages or just lay them on top of each other?  What a great idea!!
> Barbara



sorry, I haven't been back to this thread for a while!

everyone is welcome to borrow my idea

I did buy a pack of empty cd cases. They were the skinny ones and didn't hold all of the pages.  I put some of my music cds in the new cases and used my older (bigger) cd cases for the calendar.  

I didn't staple the pages, just stacked them.  

here is the site that I used as a guide:

http://www.pbase.com/455rocket/cd_case_calendars


----------



## LindaBabe

I made laminated bookmarks out of 'cricut' film strips with photos in each of the 4 frames.  They were a PAIN to make (tiny photos, not much gluing space, they slid when laminating, etc)  and I'll _never_ make them again.  Don't even have one left to post a photo of.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

I want your guys' opinion.  I threw this together, so you can see a little glue that had not dried yet when I took the picture.  It's a photo frame for a scrapbook or whatever you want.

Here's my questions:  Is it too plain on the left side?  Different colors for the wording?  Different color for the frame (which would mean different colors for the wording)?  I was thinking about putting Bon Voyage where Disney Magic is, but what do you think?

Anything else you want to throw out, please give me an opinion.


----------



## PurdyBertnie

Scooby3x1y said:


> I want your guys' opinion.  I threw this together, so you can see a little glue that had not dried yet when I took the picture.  It's a photo frame for a scrapbook or whatever you want.
> 
> Here's my questions:  Is it too plain on the left side?  Different colors for the wording?  Different color for the frame (which would mean different colors for the wording)?  I was thinking about putting Bon Voyage where Disney Magic is, but what do you think?
> 
> Anything else you want to throw out, please give me an opinion.



WOW that is amazing I love it!!! I can't think of anything to make it better great job!!


----------



## 4everluvDisney

Scooby3x1y said:


> I want your guys' opinion.  I threw this together, so you can see a little glue that had not dried yet when I took the picture.  It's a photo frame for a scrapbook or whatever you want.
> 
> Here's my questions:  Is it too plain on the left side?  Different colors for the wording?  Different color for the frame (which would mean different colors for the wording)?  I was thinking about putting Bon Voyage where Disney Magic is, but what do you think?
> 
> Anything else you want to throw out, please give me an opinion.



I think it looks great. I would love to receive something like that.Are you cruising anytime soon? Like maybe in May? 
Wish I could do things like that but I don't have one crafty bone in my body!!


----------



## smeecanada

Scooby3x1y said:


> I want your guys' opinion.  I threw this together, so you can see a little glue that had not dried yet when I took the picture.  It's a photo frame for a scrapbook or whatever you want.
> 
> Here's my questions:  Is it too plain on the left side?  Different colors for the wording?  Different color for the frame (which would mean different colors for the wording)?  I was thinking about putting Bon Voyage where Disney Magic is, but what do you think?
> 
> Anything else you want to throw out, please give me an opinion.



Looks awesome.  Wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## carmie3377

Scooby3x1y said:


> I want your guys' opinion.  I threw this together, so you can see a little glue that had not dried yet when I took the picture.  It's a photo frame for a scrapbook or whatever you want.
> 
> Here's my questions:  Is it too plain on the left side?  Different colors for the wording?  Different color for the frame (which would mean different colors for the wording)?  I was thinking about putting Bon Voyage where Disney Magic is, but what do you think?
> 
> Anything else you want to throw out, please give me an opinion.



It's great!  Not only is it Disney, it's Cricut - two of my favorite things!  I've been trying to think of something to use my Cricut for for our FE gifts.  I have all the Disney carts it's just thinking of what to do.  I've got a bit of time, just over 8 months before we cruise.  I'll think of something.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Carmie,

Gotta love the Cricut.  Do you have DS?  I was connecting the hands last night, I'll post, let me know what you think.  

The cruise ship came from a brand new cartridge called, Life is a beach.


----------



## Buckeye Gal

Scooby3x1y said:


> Carmie,
> 
> Gotta love the Cricut.  Do you have DS?  I was connecting the hands last night, I'll post, let me know what you think.
> 
> The cruise ship came from a brand new cartridge called, Life is a beach.



Excellent application of your two loves, Scooby!!    

Okay...slightly off topic but....

*Cricut*.  LOVE.  IT!!!  

I wasn't sure about the Design Studio software, but now I can't even believe I hesitated making that purchase.  It totally changes everything for the better!  I've been anxious for Life is a Beach to come out this Spring to use on my DCL scrapbook pages.  Thanks for the reminder that it's out there now!  I just wish a cartridge would come out that was specific to DCL!!  How cool would it be to paperpiece the Magic/Wonder, Sailor Minnie, and Pirate Mickey?!


----------



## Scooby3x1y

It does not look as good in a picture, because it is cardstock, and the light against the black makes it look faded.  My question, White or Black? Again, just a mock up...The real deal will have smooth edges like the black one....


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Buckeye Gal said:


> Excellent application of your two loves, Scooby!!
> 
> Okay...slightly off topic but....
> 
> *Cricut*.  LOVE.  IT!!!
> 
> I wasn't sure about the Design Studio software, but now I can't even believe I hesitated making that purchase.  It totally changes everything for the better!  I've been anxious for Life is a Beach to come out this Spring to use on my DCL scrapbook pages.  Thanks for the reminder that it's out there now!  I just wish a cartridge would come out that was specific to DCL!!  How cool would it be to paperpiece the Magic/Wonder, Sailor Minnie, and Pirate Mickey?!



Life is a beach has a treasure chest and skull, and tons of other really cool things.  It may have the most on it that I've ever seen.


----------



## uncw89

Scooby, I love the frame and the hands.  What kind of paper are you going to do them on?  did you use DS?  When are you cruising?  I have a Cricut and DS (haven't played with it yet!) and I want the Life's A beach cart.  I was wondering where the cruise ship came from.
Elena


----------



## Buckeye Gal

Scooby3x1y said:


> .....My question, White or Black? Again, just a mock up...The real deal will have smooth edges like the black one...
> 
> ...Life is a beach has a treasure chest and skull, and tons of other really cool things.  It may have the most on it that I've ever seen.



Personally, I like the black.  However, it's really going to depend on the picture your friends use with it, so I don't think you can go wrong!!  

I assume that you have the overall size for a 4"x6" photo?????  If so, you may want to consider playing around with the size of the hands' height so you are certain to leave room for the subject(s) of the picture.   It's a little difficult to see the scale, so you may have it just right already!

Okay...I need to go shopping for "Life is a Beach"!


----------



## Scooby3x1y

uncw89 said:


> Scooby, I love the frame and the hands.  What kind of paper are you going to do them on?  did you use DS?  When are you cruising?  I have a Cricut and DS (haven't played with it yet!) and I want the Life's A beach cart.  I was wondering where the cruise ship came from.
> Elena



Elena,

I was thinking of black or white cardstock. I did use DS.  Because I stretched it and welded it I can't do a mat for it.  So it looks a lot better in person than the scanned copies.  However, it's not too plain?  I thought it was cute, but disappointed at how poorly they scanned.

It is the Life Is A Beach cartridge.  Just came out last week.  I can't believe how much it has on it.  Way more than the box shows.   

I'm cruising WC, December 12th, 2009.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Buckeye Gal said:


> Personally, I like the black.  However, it's really going to depend on the picture your friends use with it, so I don't think you can go wrong!!
> 
> I assume that you have the overall size for a 4"x6" photo?????  If so, you may want to consider playing around with the size of the hands' height so you are certain to leave room for the subject(s) of the picture.   It's a little difficult to see the scale, so you may have it just right already!
> 
> Okay...I need to go shopping for "Life is a Beach"!



Yes, it fits perfectly around a 4 x 6 photo.  Yes, the cart is totally fun, I haven't stopped playing yet. I'm sure at some point dh is going to want to see the kitchen table....


----------



## Scooby3x1y

I forgot to mention....   Cricut.com  Great ideas, message boards for projects, etc.  I haven't figured it out yet, but you can d/l projects already done to your ds.


----------



## carmie3377

Scooby3x1y said:


> Carmie,
> 
> Gotta love the Cricut.  Do you have DS?  I was connecting the hands last night, I'll post, let me know what you think.
> 
> The cruise ship came from a brand new cartridge called, Life is a beach.



Hi Scooby.  Yes, I have the Design Studio.  I love it!  I use it not just for welding but also for just regular cutting.  I got it in March 08 for my bday and I don't think I've used the Cricut w/o it since.  Using the DS helps me maximize paper and mat usage and shows me exactly how big something will actually be when cut.  I used to hate it when I was making a card and I would cut a phrase only for it to be too long or big to fit in the space I had for it.

I don't have Life is a beach but I do have ships on some of the other ones I have.  DH and the kids bought me Paper Doll Dressup for my bday this year and it is really cute.  It has a couple of different ships (pirate and the Mayflower), pirate boy and girl, misc pirate things, palm trees, shells, ect.  I haven't had a chance to use it yet but I'm sure I will before too long. 



Scooby3x1y said:


> It does not look as good in a picture, because it is cardstock, and the light against the black makes it look faded.  My question, White or Black? Again, just a mock up...The real deal will have smooth edges like the black one....



These are cute.  Like a PP, I like the black one better, although I do like them both.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## carmie3377

Scooby3x1y said:


> Yes, it fits perfectly around a 4 x 6 photo.  Yes, the cart is totally fun, I haven't stopped playing yet. I'm sure at some point dh is going to want to see the kitchen table....



Do you have the Expression or the regular Cricut?   I have the regular Cricut but am dreaming of the Expression one day.  DD has already laid claim to my Cricut for when I get the Expression, which may be quite some time.  No telling what they'll have out by then.


----------



## CBEB

Bumpin' for more great ideas!


----------



## Tia

great ideas!


----------



## figment52

Scooby3x1y said:


> I want your guys' opinion. I threw this together, so you can see a little glue that had not dried yet when I took the picture. It's a photo frame for a scrapbook or whatever you want.
> 
> Here's my questions: Is it too plain on the left side? Different colors for the wording? Different color for the frame (which would mean different colors for the wording)? I was thinking about putting Bon Voyage where Disney Magic is, but what do you think?
> 
> Anything else you want to throw out, please give me an opinion.


 
Very cool  now what cruise are you on?  I want to book it so I can get one 

And I love the picture of your pupy.  I t always makes me smile when I see it.


----------



## tjbaggott

Ok, I'm a scrapbooker, when I can find the time, but what is a circut and a DS?  Scooby I LOVE your frames!


----------



## carmie3377

tjbaggott said:


> Ok, I'm a scrapbooker, when I can find the time, but what is a circut and a DS?  Scooby I LOVE your frames!



A cricut is an electronic cutter.  It takes little cartridges with different designs or fonts.  The expression is a larger version of the cricut.  Anyway, check out cricut.com for any all information about it.  The DS is the Cricut Design Studio.  It enables a user to hook their cricut up to a computer to merge shapes and fonts from different cartridges, change sizes, ect.  

I'm sure that someone can post a better explanation, but there is so many awesome things about the cricut it's hard for me to explain it.  The website is a great source of information.


----------



## uncw89

TjBaggot-There is also a scrapbooking thread on the dis.  I don't know if you've seen it.  There is a lot of info and enabling there.  Check it out!


----------



## tjbaggott

Thanks everyone!  I will certainly check out both links.  My best scrapbook I started for my DS now aged 5yrs.  But when looking at the scrapbook I barely have him home from the hospital!  Where have the years gone!
All the photos from our last Disney cruise are still on a disc and in boxes.  I wanted to get a DISNEY scrapbook and should have bought one on our cruise.  Our walmarts here in Ottawa sell beautiful Tinkerbell albums and that would be great if all my kids were GIRLS!  However I have mostly boys, and 1 girl.  So I think a General Disney album or a Mickey album is what I want.  This fall, I plan on purchasing one either in the World, or on Board.  I vow to not leave that ship without one! And I vow to actually COMPLETE and album this time!


----------



## binky1

tjbaggott said:


> Our walmarts here in Ottawa sell beautiful Tinkerbell albums and that would be great if all my kids were GIRLS!  However I have mostly boys, and 1 girl.  So I think a General Disney album or a Mickey album is what I want.



Hey, I'm in Ottawa too.  I simply got the Disney logo (available at Michael's - I go to Carlingwood - they have lots to choose from) and put it on a plain album and voila, a Disney album!!  I did pick up the scrapbooking paper on our last cruise and plan on picking some up again in November.  

Happy cruisin!!


----------



## Scooby3x1y

carmie3377 said:


> Do you have the Expression or the regular Cricut?   I have the regular Cricut but am dreaming of the Expression one day.  DD has already laid claim to my Cricut for when I get the Expression, which may be quite some time.  No telling what they'll have out by then.



Sorry Carmie, I didn't see the thread.  Yes it is an Expression.  Someone rumored that they have one about to come out that can cut anything from a graphic.  You wouldn't need cartridges.  I wonder about this though, because you would have to digitize it, like you would a embroidery machine.  It would be fun though.  

BTW....watch the bundles.  In Utah, Roberts Crafts had a bundle for $350 that had the expression, DS, and a jukebox.  I paid about $475 for all of it seperate a year ago.


----------



## LindaBabe

There's a whole scrapbook FORUM, not just a thread!  Here's the link

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=123


----------



## Buckeye Gal

I've so much enjoyed seeing the thoughtful gifts so many of you have made with your own little hands!  I hope you all keep them coming!

The beaded highlighter I made that's shown in Post #1 must have caught the eye of some of you because in the past couple of months, I've received a few PMs asking for more details.  So I thought I would just go ahead and post them here!




The microbeads I used were purchased at Michael's Craft Store.  They were packaged two vials to a package, and they're found right near the rubber stamps.  They are not the kind with a hole to string them.  Theyre solid little balls.

You have to use a very sticky two-sided adhesive.  I picked up the roll of Terrifically Tacky Tape by Provo Craft.  You'll see it has a red film that you peel off.  It's also found at Michael's.  The manufacturer also has this in sheets, which I think would be much better, but I couldn't find it anywhere around here.  Besides, I was too anxious to get started so I didn't order it on-line.  It is a little expensive as well (the roll I bought was $7.99), so using several 40% off coupons from Michaels really helped!  If you go to any website that sells microbeads, however, you'll probably find that there are several brands out there that beads are intended to stick to.

If you look at this web page, you'll see the exact beads I purchased at Michael's.  I think it was $1.99 for the two vials.  This page also shows you the sheet adhesive. 

http://www.simplyspecialcrafts.com/...aspx?sfid=120370&i=228948116&mpid=8251&dfid=1​
Here's Provo Craft's website showing their variety of adhesives.

http://provocraft.com/products/catalog.php?cl=provo craft adhesives​
Although there are many steps and labels to prepare, they are really easy. I'm passing along two different websites that have step-by-step instructions. 

	http://keltonsmom.blogspot.com/2007/11/altered-item-tutorial-beaded-pens.html
	http://www.splitcoaststampers.com/resources/beadedpen.php​
Here are a few tips:

	remember that the smaller the barrel of the highlighter, the less supplies you have to buy (that's why I purchased pen-style highlighters) 
	buy pens or highlighers that are not tapered at the top; the tapering doesn't get you a clean edge as you wrap the adhesive tape around the barrel
	if you're not using adhesive sheets, purchase the most wide tape possible (I purchased the 1.25" tape) 
	make sure your label is at a minimum the height that will fit around the barrel (for my pen-style highlighter, I used the Avery labels that are 3 across, 10 down in each column)
	if the labels are too wide or high for the height of the barrel, with a pencil, mark on your sheet of labels what excess you'll want to trim prior to taking each label off 
	taking in account the lines you drew, stamp your labels while they are all still on one sheet; I first ran mine through my inkjet printer for the text then stamped the Micky body parts (stamp set I found at JoAnn's); once the labels were all decorated, I put the adhesive tape on the label sheet; finally, I trimmed the excess paper from the sheet (defined by my pencil marks) with my Fiskars Paper Trimmer​
I got to tell you that IMO they look AWESOME in person.  My Stampin' Up! demonstrator made these for a hostess one time, which is where I got the idea.  I simply don't think my pictures did them justice.  

BTW, if you have extra supplies, consider using them with Bic pens, and give them away as special trinkets for school teachers or teenage girls....they'll LOVE it!


----------



## Kurby

now that we're back i can finally post what we gave out on our cruise.

i loved doing it and loved giving them out but 80 cabins was a whole lot of work.

it wasn't until the last night that i made it up to Todd's cabin and found all the cabin changes.  

For anyone on the Podcast cruise who didn't get their gift from me due to changing rooms or whatever please pm me your email address and i'll send it to you


----------



## DisneyBaby2004

Kurby said:


> now that we're back i can finally post what we gave out on our cruise.
> 
> i loved doing it and loved giving them out but 80 cabins was a whole lot of work.
> 
> it wasn't until the last night that i made it up to Todd's cabin and found all the cabin changes.
> 
> For anyone on the Podcast cruise who didn't get their gift from me due to changing rooms or whatever please pm me your email address and i'll send it to you



They look neat and like it was alot of work  What are they?


----------



## Kurby

LOL - 

8x10 pictures.  they could be framed or put in a photo album.

some people had them on their doors with magnets.


----------



## figment52

Kurby said:


> now that we're back i can finally post what we gave out on our cruise.
> 
> i loved doing it and loved giving them out but 80 cabins was a whole lot of work.
> 
> it wasn't until the last night that i made it up to Todd's cabin and found all the cabin changes.
> 
> For anyone on the Podcast cruise who didn't get their gift from me due to changing rooms or whatever please pm me your email address and i'll send it to you


 
Those are GREAT!!!!!!


----------



## brucechase

Kurby said:


> For anyone on the Podcast cruise who didn't get their gift from me due to changing rooms or whatever please pm me your email address and i'll send it to you



OK, I wasn't on the Podcast cruise (mine is in less than a week) but I am tempted to tell you that I was just to get them.  Those are a great gift.  You outdid yourself!


----------



## Sccrmnky2005

Scooby3x1y said:


> I want your guys' opinion.  I threw this together, so you can see a little glue that had not dried yet when I took the picture.  It's a photo frame for a scrapbook or whatever you want.
> 
> Here's my questions:  Is it too plain on the left side?  Different colors for the wording?  Different color for the frame (which would mean different colors for the wording)?  I was thinking about putting Bon Voyage where Disney Magic is, but what do you think?
> 
> Anything else you want to throw out, please give me an opinion.





Which cart did you use for the frame for the ship and the mickey hands. I have a cricut and would like to know. Thanks


----------



## gdulaney

There are truly some talented and creative folks on this thread.  Any advice for someone who is not-so-creative?

Thanks 
Ginny


----------



## dbenlee

Bumping for more great ideas!


----------



## Morgey24

WARNING IF YOU ARE A JUNE 13TH MAGIC CRUISER STEP AWAY FROM THE SCREEN .. 

As part of the "not so creative" group I put together "Excursion Kits" for the adults consisting of a small bottle of Purell, a package of tissues, and a highligher which I printed labels for "Our Cruise Highlights" and the date of our trip".. I'm in the camp of "useful" as I expect there will be a mix of fun & useful FE gifts.  These are intended for adults; the kids all have dollar store Disney themed stuff


----------



## disneyfreak1

Morgey24 said:


> WARNING IF YOU ARE A JUNE 13TH MAGIC CRUISER STEP AWAY FROM THE SCREEN ..
> 
> As part of the "not so creative" group I put together "Excursion Kits" for the adults consisting of a small bottle of Purell, a package of tissues, and a highligher which I printed labels for "Our Cruise Highlights" and the date of our trip".. I'm in the camp of "useful" as I expect there will be a mix of fun & useful FE gifts. These are intended for adults; the kids all have dollar store Disney themed stuff


 
That looks pretty creative to me!


----------



## m_kasch

WARNING!!!  If you are on my September 24th Wonder curise, don't look!!!








Unless you want to ruin the surprise!!!











This is a bag I made for my FE gift.  It's just a plain canvas bag that I got from michaels, some aqua water-ish looking fabric cut into a mickey head, and then I used hotfix crystals around the edge.  It was kind of a pain, but I think they look good!!


----------



## disneyfreak1

m_kasch said:


> WARNING!!! If you are on my September 24th Wonder curise, don't look!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you want to ruin the surprise!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a bag I made for my FE gift. It's just a plain canvas bag that I got from michaels, some aqua water-ish looking fabric cut into a mickey head, and then I used hotfix crystals around the edge. It was kind of a pain, but I think they look good!!


 
Awesome!  Love it!  I wish I was on YOUR cruise.


----------



## Kurby

ohhhhh we're going to be on that cruise - but we've got the special invisible cabin so could i just give you our address and you could mail it to us 


seriously that's great - what a great gift to receive








m_kasch said:


> WARNING!!!  If you are on my September 24th Wonder curise, don't look!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you want to ruin the surprise!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a bag I made for my FE gift.  It's just a plain canvas bag that I got from michaels, some aqua water-ish looking fabric cut into a mickey head, and then I used hotfix crystals around the edge.  It was kind of a pain, but I think they look good!!


----------



## hokie1218

Anyone else out there have creative, inexpensive, easy gift ideas??  I'm pretty handy/crafty and definitely thrifty!!


----------



## magchavez

Kurby said:


> ohhhhh we're going to be on that cruise - but we've got the special invisible cabin so could i just give you our address and you could mail it to us
> 
> 
> seriously that's great - what a great gift to receive



I love these bags.  How big are the bags?  I'm thinking I could do this and even personalize it with names, dates, etc.


----------



## SoccrMom

hokie1218 said:


> Anyone else out there have creative, inexpensive, easy gift ideas??  I'm pretty handy/crafty and definitely thrifty!!



I bought a bunch of hacky-sacks (kickballs) from Oriental Trading that are blank.  I also got some fabric markers and am planning on decorating them with Mickey for a FE gift.  I think 50 of them were something like $15 with free shipping.  We have a lot of boys on the cruise, and I think that they would like this more than the tinkerbell pencils and stickers I got for the girls!


----------



## natale1980

I know this thread is for homemade FE gifts... but I just had to share a picture of my homemade FE.






I made homemade gifts too... but I forgot to take a picture before I handed them out. 

-nat


----------



## Morgey24

Oh, my goodness, that FE is just adorable!! Well done! (I hope no one compares it to mine!!!)


----------



## aznaphrodite

Now that my cruise is over, I'd like to share some of the things I gave out. I'm pretty good at graphic design but not crafty otherwise. So, using blanks for the door magnet threads, I made designs for magnets and postcards and had them printed by Vistaprint.com:






I was really happy with the way they turned out and plus it was free. I just had to pay shipping!

You can see all the FE gifts I gave and received here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aznaphrodite/sets/72157617998681196/


----------



## uncw89

Rebecca-- I've read some of your trip report and seen your pics.  they are great.  I'm on the Aug Tortola cruise.  Anyway thanks for showing your FE gifts.  I've never used Vista print before.  I think I will check them out.  I'm trying to decide what to do for my gifts.
Elena


----------



## aznaphrodite

uncw89 said:


> Rebecca-- I've read some of your trip report and seen your pics.  they are great.  I'm on the Aug Tortola cruise.  Anyway thanks for showing your FE gifts.  I've never used Vista print before.  I think I will check them out.  I'm trying to decide what to do for my gifts.
> Elena



I'm glad you enjoyed my trip report & pics!! I'd love to stow away in your luggage during your cruise! I want to go back!!


----------



## MakingScrapbooks

natale1980 said:


> I know this thread is for homemade FE gifts... but I just had to share a picture of my homemade FE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made homemade gifts too... but I forgot to take a picture before I handed them out.
> 
> -nat




Oh my goodness!!!!  THIS IS SOOOO CUTE!!!!!!  I need someone to make one for me.  I'm soooo clueless with a sewing machine.


----------



## Arizona Rita

Scooby3x1y said:


> Nicole,
> 
> Basically you get together and get to know those that you will be cruising with.  You exchange gifts, so you have a little surprise/treat each day from someone.  Your gift doesn't have to be much, and anything is appreciated, it is the thought that counts.  Sometimes what you do is tempered by how many people there are.    Your Fish Extenders are what holds all your surprises.
> 
> For our last cruise, I went to Costco and got the bags of trail mix. I put them in some small celophane bags, and I attached a label with my Dis' name and my real name underneath.  Several people commented that they loved it because they could throw it in their backpack and eat it on an excursion, or just have a "normal" snack at some point.
> 
> Here are a couple I made for our cabins - mind you I'm not a sewer.   Someone graciously gave me dimensions, and I figured it out from there from pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Hey Scooby!
I was thrilled to see our magnet on your door!
Any chance you will be going to the Baltics with us?
Rita


----------



## pamrob

aznaphrodite said:


> Now that my cruise is over, I'd like to share some of the things I gave out. I'm pretty good at graphic design but not crafty otherwise. So, using blanks for the door magnet threads, I made designs for magnets and postcards and had them printed by Vistaprint.com:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really happy with the way they turned out and plus it was free. I just had to pay shipping!
> 
> You can see all the FE gifts I gave and received here:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/aznaphrodite/sets/72157617998681196/




Can you tell me more about free stuff from Vistaprint??


----------



## aznaphrodite

pamrob said:


> Can you tell me more about free stuff from Vistaprint??



Sure thing. Go to Vistaprint's web site:

http://www.vistaprint.com

Sign up for their newsletter. (The signup box is in the left column.) They send a newsletter every other day or so with free offers. You just pay shipping. However, uploading your own design costs $5. If you have enough time before your cruise, wait awhile. They sometimes offer free design uploads too and then it'll be TOTALLY free, except for shipping. But allow 3-4 weeks for the cheapest shipping cost.

Hope that helps! If you have any questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## pamrob

aznaphrodite said:


> Sure thing. Go to Vistaprint's web site:
> 
> http://www.vistaprint.com
> 
> Sign up for their newsletter. (The signup box is in the left column.) They send a newsletter every other day or so with free offers. You just pay shipping. However, uploading your own design costs $5. If you have enough time before your cruise, wait awhile. They sometimes offer free design uploads too and then it'll be TOTALLY free, except for shipping. But allow 3-4 weeks for the cheapest shipping cost.
> 
> Hope that helps! If you have any questions, feel free to ask!



Thanks!  I have several months so I am going to see what great offers I get.


----------



## ppiew

Fabulous!!!!  Hope to see lots more for ideas!


----------



## CRUIZEN MAMMA

here's the link to a picture of the Fe gift, I'm giving - leaving in 5 days
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2049720&page=112


----------



## milliepie

Cruizen Mamma those are way cool!  How did you get the pics on there like that?


----------



## CRUIZEN MAMMA

milliepie said:


> Cruizen Mamma those are way cool!  How did you get the pics on there like that?




Millie Pie,

The designs are Mel's- she makes images inside portholes and bouys. I just printed them out in wallet size photos- used a round cutter and then used tacky glue to attach to the sanddollar- added ribbon ,cord and the mickeys that I got from Michaels in the scrapbooking section and then glitter glue and acrylic gloss to seal. Really very easy once I figured out a glue stick wouldn't hold


----------



## Buckeye Gal

CRUIZEN MAMMA said:


> here's the link to a picture of the Fe gift, I'm giving - leaving in 5 days
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2049720&page=112



Very nice!  Have a fabulous cruise!!


----------



## disneydka

CRUIZEN MAMMA said:


> Millie Pie,
> 
> The designs are Mel's- she makes images inside portholes and bouys. I just printed them out in wallet size photos- used a round cutter and then used tacky glue to attach to the sanddollar- added ribbon ,cord and the mickeys that I got from Michaels in the scrapbooking section and then glitter glue and acrylic gloss to seal. Really very easy once I figured out a glue stick wouldn't hold



Oops, I don't know if this was supposed to be a surprise, they are gorgeous and I cannot wait to get mine in 5 days!


----------



## CRUIZEN MAMMA

disneydka said:


> Oops, I don't know if this was supposed to be a surprise, they are gorgeous and I cannot wait to get mine in 5 days!



You peaked bad disney dka  bad bad just don't tell K 

see you Saturday- glad you like them


----------



## disneydka

CRUIZEN MAMMA said:


> You peaked bad disney dka  bad bad just don't tell K
> 
> see you Saturday- glad you like them



My lips are sealed, cross my heart!


----------



## jtanddolly

I made this for a mom requesting travel games on the "Creative DISBoards" and didn't know if someone could use it as an FE gift.  It would be super easy for you to make, won't take up a ton of room in your luggage and it would be fun for the families receiving it!  Here is how you make it:  
Print one copy of the "Rules" sheet (per stateroom) and multiple copies of the Game Sheet so that you have one for everyone in the stateroom you are making it for.  Print this on 8.5x5.5 cardstock (half of a regular sheet of paper...I think this is a good game card size and it will fit in the FE pocket) and laminate so that they can be used over and over.  Then add one dry erase marker per sheet (or FE pocket  ) so that they can be used over and over!  To save a little money...don't laminate the rules sheet.











If you are traveling with other friends/family that are participating in the exchange and you wanted to give a "group" gift.  Check out this thread and they can make other travel games like Tinkerbells Tic Tac Toe, etc.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=32078282#post32078282

Another idea would be to make your own game sheet for a "Magic" or "Wonder" scavenger hunt for each stateroom to play where they collect items like paperclips, piece of candy, trading pin, (without spending money and they can't get them from their own stateroom!) etc. or make a list of autographs that have to get from non disney character employees.    Or, if you have ever been to the "Great Wolf Lodge" one of the fun things to do is to purchase a magic wand and figure out the clues.  You could make your own version of this game for your ship if you are a frequent cruiser.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Arizona Rita said:


> Hey Scooby!
> I was thrilled to see our magnet on your door!
> Any chance you will be going to the Baltics with us?
> Rita



Hi Rita, long time no talk to.  

We are going to try.  My sister (don't know if you remember) also in AZ, has the deals happening through her work, so I think we are going, although not on the innaugural.  I think it will be the second one???  My son will be leaving on a mission, and we won't be able to go until after he leaves.  We hope that will be by the first week of June so we can go on the 2nd cruise.  

When are you going?


----------



## Mndisneygirl

This thread has given me SO many great ideas!! Thanks to all!  I can't wait to use some of these on our cruise in December!


----------



## Arizona Rita

Hi Scooby!
We are going on the Ignaugral! In fact, one year from tomorrow we leave for London!
We are going to England, cruising and then going to DLP and Paris. DH had me book the cruise the moment it opened, took 21/2 hrs! to book and then he planned the rest. I used to be a travel agent but I think it makes him feel better, like he's in control.
Next Sat tho, we go on an NCL Alaskan 7 night

Good luck and Gods blessings to your DS!


----------



## Ranzatan

Cool gifts everyone!
Thanks for sharing and giving me ideas too


----------



## Cinderella90210

Hi Everyone 

All of the ideas and pictures are great and really imaginative on here and have given me lots of inspiration for some FE gifts.



Trena said:


> For my FE gift, I made little desk calendars with photos from DCL and Castaway Cay.  You are welcome to go to my photobucket account:
> 
> http://s607.photobucket.com/albums/tt152/Trena112171/
> 
> and download the calendar pages if you'd like to use them. I got the idea off the internet.  There are several sites out there where you can download a template and add your own photo.



I really like this idea and I looked at your photobucket and loved your calendar pictures.  I'm going to use this idea for our cruise, just thought I should let you know, is that okay?? 

xoxo


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Arizona Rita said:


> Hi Scooby!
> We are going on the Ignaugral! In fact, one year from tomorrow we leave for London!
> We are going to England, cruising and then going to DLP and Paris. DH had me book the cruise the moment it opened, took 21/2 hrs! to book and then he planned the rest. I used to be a travel agent but I think it makes him feel better, like he's in control.
> Next Sat tho, we go on an NCL Alaskan 7 night
> 
> Good luck and Gods blessings to your DS!



Rita,

Good choice to "let" him think he is in control.  LOL.  Well, we will probably be on the cruise after you.


----------



## my3m

subscribing


----------



## Kwalters

Sccrmnky2005 said:


> Which cart did you use for the frame for the ship and the mickey hands. I have a cricut and would like to know. Thanks



I have the New Beach Fun cart. (I think is the name) and it has the same ship and anchor on it. Mickey and Friends has the rest.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Kwalters said:


> I have the New Beach Fun cart. (I think is the name) and it has the same ship and anchor on it. Mickey and Friends has the rest.



Yep, it is the new "Life is a Beach".  It is so fun, you'll have a blast with it.  Look in the back of the book, there are so many variations not listed anywhere but in the back.  The page it puts in frames, etc.  I did make the frame bigger and cut a little off the top, so that the picture opening was the right size, but the total size of the card was smaller.
(does that make sense?)


----------



## Texas Disney Fan

This is picture of all the great items we received on our last cruise:






This is what we gave to the adults:  music CD, beads, and starfish magnets:





This is what we gave the kids.  We did the same thing for all ages.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Very cool----can't wait to post my FE...will do so after we return...abt 100 days from now!


----------



## BethA

Texas Disney Fan said:


> This is picture of all the great items we received on our last cruise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what we gave to the adults:  music CD, beads, and starfish magnets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what we gave the kids.  We did the same thing for all ages.



we loved all the great gifts from that FE exchange---thanks for the CD--I play it on the way to work wishing I was heading to the port!!


----------



## nikkistevej

BethA said:


> we loved all the great gifts from that FE exchange---thanks for the CD--I play it on the way to work wishing I was heading to the port!!



I know Beth, we got so much great stuff on that cruise. We also have been listening to our CD alot, we really enjoyed hearing it on our drive home from the trip.


----------



## Texas Disney Fan

We had a lot of fun deciding what music to put on it and what order.  I even took a sample to work one Friday afternoon to get opinions.  We ended up have to make a few more for some of those ladies.  

Glad ya'll have enjoyed them.


----------



## smeecanada

Texas Disney Fan said:


> We had a lot of fun deciding what music to put on it and what order.  I even took a sample to work one Friday afternoon to get opinions.  We ended up have to make a few more for some of those ladies.
> 
> Glad ya'll have enjoyed them.




Which songs did you end up using?  We got a couple of music cd's on the EB Repo last year.  We really enjoy listening to them.


----------



## pmama

Question?

Some of the items people receive sometimes look too big to fit in the fish extenders. What do people do if they can't fit the item?


----------



## dbenlee

smeecanada said:


> Which songs did you end up using?  We got a couple of music cd's on the EB Repo last year.  We really enjoy listening to them.



Smeecanada, I am Texas Disney Fans husband.  The songs we used on the CD were -

1.  Intro - Ships horn
2.  Lets get it started
3.  Kokomo 
4.  Southern Cross 
5.  Margaritaville
6.  Cupid shuffle 
7.  Hot Hot Hot
8.  Escape 
9.  Volcano
10.  Cha Cha Slide
11.  Drink up me hearties 
12.  Under the sea 
13.  Jump in the line 
14.  Two Pina Coladas
15.  Livin La Vida Loca
16.  Three little birds
17.  Cheeseburger in paradise
18.  Banana Boat 
19.  Hawaiian Roller Coaster Ride
20.  Hoist the colors
21.  Intro - Ships horn

We had a lot of fun putting the CD together and deciding which songs to use and what order to place them in.


----------



## Texas Disney Fan

pmama said:


> Question?
> 
> Some of the items people receive sometimes look too big to fit in the fish extenders. What do people do if they can't fit the item?



I know that all our of items that we both gave and received fit fine in the pockets.  (for one thing the beach ball was not inflated)

For us, our bags had hand holds so we could have left them on the door knob.  Otherwise, I may would have approached the room stewards about putting the item inside their room for us.


----------



## 29apr00

do you normally do gifts for adults and gifts for children, or just 1 general gift for the whole cabin?


----------



## Texas Disney Fan

29apr00 said:


> do you normally do gifts for adults and gifts for children, or just 1 general gift for the whole cabin?



We had a mix.  We had a few that were 1 gift for the whole cabin, some that had multiple items which covered both adults & children in one bag, and then it seem that most of the rest did something for both.  Hope this makes sense.

Our group kept is very flexible.  I was very pleased with how it went.


----------



## jtanddolly

I thought I would post these sucker wrappers/holder in case someone could use them as an FE gift:











Copy and paste these into word.  Then click on "format" and in the drop down menu click on "picture", then go to the "size" tab and set the height to 6.22 inches, click the tab button on your keyboard and the width will automatically correct itself to 2.59 inches.  Thenk click "okay".  

If you set your margins to .3 you will be able to get 4 on a page.

Once you have them all on a page...cut out around each image.  Use a hole punch to punch out the marked hole.  Then fold all three lines, slide your sucker through the hole, wrap the wrapper around the sucker and secure with double sided tape.






The size for the sucker holder should be 4.4 inches by 3.5 inches and you can get four of these per page as well.  

To make the sucker holder...all you have to do is cut along the two lines on the middle right side of the holder.  Then slide them stem of your sucker through the slits and you are done!  No tape required.

Hope someone can use these.


----------



## quiltymom

Dolly - those wrappers are fantastic!  Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## SoccrMom

I know that I should wait until after the cruise to post these, but I think that they turned out really cute and I can't wait to share!  So, if you are on the 10/10/09 Eastern to St. Croix, close your eyes!

I bought the blank bags and used iron-on printer paper to personalize them, the magnet is a picture from the DISign board, and my favorite is from the kick-bags (hacky-sack).  I found blank ones from Oriental Trading Company and the kids helped me decorate them.  The picture doesn't do them wonders, the swirls have a few "hidden Mickeys" in them.






[/IMG]


----------



## sandiegosusie

SoccrMom said:


> I know that I should wait until after the cruise to post these, but I think that they turned out really cute and I can't wait to share!  So, if you are on the 10/10/09 Eastern to St. Croix, close your eyes!
> 
> I bought the blank bags and used iron-on printer paper to personalize them, the magnet is a picture from the DISign board, and my favorite is from the kick-bags (hacky-sack).  I found blank ones from Oriental Trading Company and the kids helped me decorate them.  The picture doesn't do them wonders, the swirls have a few "hidden Mickeys" in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



So cute!  Wish I was on your cruise...


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Denise....Love love your ideas!    I am on the cruise before you.. Our Dis group will try and leave it intact....LOL   I made something similar---I took our DIS group logo and laminated and then made postcards, sticking them to postcard stock...then I am writing a note saying to write a not about how much ur having and mail it home from CC to remind yourself of how much fun this cruise was!   Ok thats all I am saying though.... like you I can barely contain myself to show ya what I made.....arrghh!


----------



## dolphingirl47

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Denise....Love love your ideas!    I am on the cruise before you.. Our Dis group will try and leave it intact....LOL   I made something similar---I took our DIS group logo and laminated and then made postcards, sticking them to postcard stock...then I am writing a note saying to write a not about how much ur having and mail it home from CC to remind yourself of how much fun this cruise was!   Ok thats all I am saying though.... like you I can barely contain myself to show ya what I made.....arrghh!



Sounds intriguing  

Corinna


----------



## Scooby3x1y

::bump::


----------



## Schachteles

SoccrMom said:


> I know that I should wait until after the cruise to post these, but I think that they turned out really cute and I can't wait to share!  So, if you are on the 10/10/09 Eastern to St. Croix, close your eyes!
> 
> I bought the blank bags and used iron-on printer paper to personalize them, the magnet is a picture from the DISign board, and my favorite is from the kick-bags (hacky-sack).  I found blank ones from Oriental Trading Company and the kids helped me decorate them.  The picture doesn't do them wonders, the swirls have a few "hidden Mickeys" in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



OMG...I am on your cruise...I didn't turn away in time!!  They are SO cute...can't wait to get them!  I SO have to get working on my stuff.


----------



## karentan

i'm cruising next month and thought i'd add mine to this thread

here's the bags made up:






if you're on the september 24th wonder cruise, DO NOT click on the links below!!
(i've intentionally left off the  tags so it doesnt show the photos unless you click on them)

[url]http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/rr238/karenangelatanpearson/random%20stuff/P8260002.jpg[/url]
[url]http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/rr238/karenangelatanpearson/random%20stuff/P8260001.jpg[/url]

i'm not really the most creative person, so i was quite happy with the way these turned out!


----------



## disney-akj

Cute ideas!  Subscribing: )


----------



## Schachteles

karentan said:


> i'm cruising next month and thought i'd add mine to this thread
> 
> here's the bags made up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you're on the september 24th wonder cruise, DO NOT click on the links below!!
> (i've intentionally left off the  tags so it doesnt show the photos unless you click on them)
> 
> [url]http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/rr238/karenangelatanpearson/random%20stuff/P8260002.jpg[/url]
> [url]http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/rr238/karenangelatanpearson/random%20stuff/P8260001.jpg[/url]
> 
> i'm not really the most creative person, so i was quite happy with the way these turned out![/QUOTE]
> 
> LOVE THE SECOND ONE!!  that is a great idea!!  Of course I don't need more ideas...but I do love that one...GOOD JOB!


----------



## 29apr00

karentan said:


> i'm cruising next month and thought i'd add mine to this thread
> 
> here's the bags made up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you're on the september 24th wonder cruise, DO NOT click on the links below!!
> (i've intentionally left off the  tags so it doesnt show the photos unless you click on them)
> 
> [url]http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/rr238/karenangelatanpearson/random%20stuff/P8260002.jpg[/url]
> [url]http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/rr238/karenangelatanpearson/random%20stuff/P8260001.jpg[/url]
> 
> i'm not really the most creative person, so i was quite happy with the way these turned out![/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> OMG I love teh 1st ones!!  How did you do that???


----------



## karentan

for gift number 1 i got a design off someone on the creative boards. she was really nice and made it so that when i printed it off, it was the exact size that i needed.

gift number 2 i did on my own


----------



## binky1

sandiegosusie said:


> So cute!  Wish I was on your cruise...



Yeah, well, you're on mine - and you get what you get and you don't get upset!!

If I could trust you Double Dippers not to look I would gladly post a picture of my adult gift but since I don't, you'll just have to wait..... (and I'll post one when we get back....)

Cheers!!


----------



## karentan

binky1 said:


> If I could trust you Double Dippers not to look I would gladly post a picture of my adult gift but since I don't



thats why i left the  tags off mine! 
i've accidentally already seen what someone on my cruise is making, so i decided to make it a bit harder, ie: you specifially have to click on the link, not just scroll past it!! 
i forgot to take a photo of my gifts last year, so i thought i'd get it in before the cruise, while i remembered!!


----------



## disneyfreak1

I disagree with you....you are very creative!  Love the ideas!


----------



## dolphingirl47

karentan said:


> i'm cruising next month and thought i'd add mine to this thread
> 
> here's the bags made up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you're on the september 24th wonder cruise, DO NOT click on the links below!!
> (i've intentionally left off the  tags so it doesnt show the photos unless you click on them)
> 
> [url]http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/rr238/karenangelatanpearson/random%20stuff/P8260002.jpg[/url]
> [url]http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/rr238/karenangelatanpearson/random%20stuff/P8260001.jpg[/url]
> 
> i'm not really the most creative person, so i was quite happy with the way these turned out![/QUOTE]
> 
> I love your gifts, especially gift number 2.
> 
> My gifts from the October 3rd Western Caribbean are nearly done. I just have to finish off the gift for the boys 10 and up, which I will do tonight. I can't wait to post photos, but that will have to wait until I am back.
> 
> Corinna


----------



## sandiegosusie

binky1 said:


> Yeah, well, you're on mine - and you get what you get and you don't get upset!!
> 
> If I could trust you Double Dippers not to look I would gladly post a picture of my adult gift but since I don't, you'll just have to wait..... (and I'll post one when we get back....)
> 
> Cheers!!



Binky1, your killing me!


----------



## Woobie

binky1 said:


> If I could trust you Double Dippers not to look I would gladly post a picture of my adult gift but since I don't, you'll just have to wait..... (and I'll post one when we get back....)
> 
> Cheers!!



I won't peek, Binky. I promise.


----------



## disneymomoffour

love this thread-I needed ideas!


----------



## tracyz

Me too!  Keep them coming!!


----------



## mommyarewegoingback

binky1 said:


> Yeah, well, you're on mine - and you get what you get and you don't get upset!!
> 
> If I could trust you Double Dippers not to look I would gladly post a picture of my adult gift but since I don't, you'll just have to wait..... (and I'll post one when we get back....)
> 
> Cheers!!



Yeah!  I'm on your cruise!   My DH was thinking I was crazy to make (well customize) my FE gifts, but I'm glad you'll be able to show him that I'm not the only one!  I can't wait!
-virginia

PS I love all these ideas everyone!


----------



## ppiew

question  DolphinGirl47.  Were your images for the keychains clear?  I have tried uploading similar images and they are very blurry.  How do you get a clear image?


----------



## mrp4352

binky1 said:


> If I could trust you Double Dippers not to look I would gladly post a picture of my adult gift but since I don't, you'll just have to wait..... (and I'll post one when we get back....)



Exactly the same reason I'm not posting mine!!!


----------



## SCRAPBOOKQUEEN

We sailed last year and sorry that I don't have a picture but we made Wine Charms.  You can buy the charms and then I added red/white and black beads and spelled out the word "MAGIC" since we were on the Magic.  I put two in each small ziplock with some candy, confetti, and a couple of other things.  I then stapled a red and green Chili Pepper die cut to them with our label.  It turned out real cute.  The candy we put in there were mints wrapped in paper that had chili's on them.  Being from New Mexico, we thought it was appropriate.  Any questions about these, feel free to contact me.  

SCRAPBOOKQUEEN
Kellie


----------



## spectrum-turbo

karentan said:


> i'm cruising next month and thought i'd add mine to this thread
> 
> http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/rr238/karenangelatanpearson/random stuff/P8260001.jpg
> 
> i'm not really the most creative person, so i was quite happy with the way these turned out!



I really like the banks, could you give me an idea of how you did these and where you got the supplies?

Thanks


----------



## karentan

i bought them from a shop here in the UK, but at one point i was looking at getting them off ebay. i made the labels myself from a graphic i found here on the dis, and added text using microsoft word (i havent got any of the fancy proper software, so i used word!)


----------



## spectrum-turbo

I just did a quick search on eBay and came up empty handed. I am guessing that it is my search term, is there a proper name for the "blank" banks?

Thanks again.


----------



## dolphingirl47

ppiew said:


> question  DolphinGirl47.  Were your images for the keychains clear?  I have tried uploading similar images and they are very blurry.  How do you get a clear image?



It was not me posting the key chains.

Corinna


----------



## ppiew

I did wine charms too but I wasn't very creative with the packaging I'm afraid!  I just made them with red, black, & yellow beads and a 'wine' charm in the middle.  They were cute I must say.  I tied them together with some ribbon and  put them into a small snack size plastic bag.  Have to come up with something better this year!


----------



## Mindibellcm

Texas Disney Fan said:


> This is picture of all the great items we received on our last cruise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what we gave to the adults:  music CD, beads, and starfish magnets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what we gave the kids.  We did the same thing for all ages.




What size beach ball is that?
Do you worry about copyright stuff when you do CD's?

Also what do you typically spend on each FE gift?


----------



## bobbie0253

I just got done making our FE gifts for our upcoming cruise. I love how they turned out and can't wait to hand them out. If you are on the 9-26-09 Magic sailing.... don't peek!!! LOL










































I bought a Laminating machine at Wal-Mart for under $25 and LOVE it. The bookmarks and kids game card were so easy to make. It will get lots of use in our house for the kids school things. I may even make up some things for Christmas gifts with it.


----------



## ArmandXG

All these gifts are so awesome! I never participated in the FE exchange, but now I think I'm going to start. 
I love the book marks and the key chains. That would be at my level of craftiness.
I love how people put their hearts into such simple gifts. I would be proud to display any one of these wonderful treasures!
And the fish extenders themselves are out of this world! (on other threads).


I am always bragging about DCL... always trying to get friends to cruise (having recruited 2 families). Others don't get why I am so big on DCL. I don't think other cruise lines have the "oomph" that DCL does. It's the magic! It's the friends you make before you even get on board. It's not about these little gifts... it's the love in them!
I have not received one of these gifts, but I want to thank each one of you for taking the time to make them, purchase them and distributing them. You all are just awesome!


----------



## Scooby3x1y

bobbie0253 said:


> I just got done making our FE gifts for our upcoming cruise. I love how they turned out and can't wait to hand them out. If you are on the 9-26-09 Magic sailing.... don't peek!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a Laminating machine at Wal-Mart for under $25 and LOVE it. The bookmarks and kids game card were so easy to make. It will get lots of use in our house for the kids school things. I may even make up some things for Christmas gifts with it.



I want to be on your cruise!!!!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

OH, I might have to steal that bookmark idea!! I even already have a Mickey punch!  Thanks!!  All of your stuff is so cute!  Wish I was on your cruise!


----------



## Disneyelf10

SCRAPBOOKQUEEN said:


> We sailed last year and sorry that I don't have a picture but we made Wine Charms.  You can buy the charms and then I added red/white and black beads and spelled out the word "MAGIC" since we were on the Magic.  I put two in each small ziplock with some candy, confetti, and a couple of other things.  I then stapled a red and green Chili Pepper die cut to them with our label.  It turned out real cute.  The candy we put in there were mints wrapped in paper that had chili's on them.  Being from New Mexico, we thought it was appropriate.  Any questions about these, feel free to contact me.
> 
> SCRAPBOOKQUEEN
> Kellie



was this cxruise 9/1/08?? I think we were on the same cruise as I have those wine charms and the chili pepper die cut sticks out in my memory!! Vey nice!


----------



## disneyfreak1

Mndisneygirl said:


> OH, I might have to steal that bookmark idea!! I even already have a Mickey punch! Thanks!! All of your stuff is so cute! Wish I was on your cruise!


 

I would LOVE one of the those bookmarks!  hint hint


----------



## bobbie0253

Thanks 

The bookmarks were super easy to make. I put them in the gift bags for the teen girls too. They were really inexpensive to make too. And fun! I did them while drinking cosmos


----------



## disneyfreak1

bobbie0253 said:


> Thanks
> 
> The bookmarks were super easy to make. I put them in the gift bags for the teen girls too. They were really inexpensive to make too. And fun! I did them while drinking cosmos


 
Now that's my kind of craft!  Mndisneygirl is on the same cruise as I am, so that's why I was hinting!


----------



## eeyoremommy

Is it the medium Mickey punch that you used?


----------



## bobbie0253

eeyoremommy said:


> Is it the medium Mickey punch that you used?



Yes.... I think the mickey heads are about an inch big.


----------



## minniemouse71

The bookmarks are really cute, would you mind sharing the measurements? 
Thanks,
Vickie


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Yes, any detail I can get would be helpful.  
I want disneyfreak1 to be pleased!
It does look pretty simple and fun to do. My kids love to do the punches.  I'm going to a craft/scrapbooker's weekend in October.   I just found another project to work on!


----------



## dolphingirl47

bobbie0253 said:


> I just got done making our FE gifts for our upcoming cruise. I love how they turned out and can't wait to hand them out. If you are on the 9-26-09 Magic sailing.... don't peek!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a Laminating machine at Wal-Mart for under $25 and LOVE it. The bookmarks and kids game card were so easy to make. It will get lots of use in our house for the kids school things. I may even make up some things for Christmas gifts with it.



Those gifts are great.

Corinna


----------



## tjbaggott

Not homemade as in I made these, (I'll post the home made item AFTER our cruise) but here's a sneak peak (a very small peak), at what I'm doing for our FE's.





[/IMG]
This was less than $10.00 at Costco






[/IMG]
Only in Canada Eh? The smarties and the "Nestle" part anyway.






[/IMG]
Everything packed up into individual bags.  Hmmmm, Perhaps I should have waited and packed those bags once on board.  Thats going to take up a lot of suitcase room!


----------



## DLW8

You are all so VERY creative!  I have seen a few of my fellow cruises on here as well, so hopefully we don't duplicate each other - that would be funny.  A bunch of the same FE gifts!

I've got some good ideas, now I just have to execute my plan!


----------



## uncw89

TJ, Where did you find the gift bags? You got the cards at Costco?  I went on my cruise in Aug.  The FE was fun!  I forgot to take a pic of my door. Good Luck with transporting your gifts.  That was the hardest part...getting them there!


----------



## Rachael Q

Scooby3x1y said:


> Nicole,
> 
> Basically you get together and get to know those that you will be cruising with.  You exchange gifts, so you have a little surprise/treat each day from someone.  Your gift doesn't have to be much, and anything is appreciated, it is the thought that counts.  Sometimes what you do is tempered by how many people there are.    Your Fish Extenders are what holds all your surprises.
> 
> For our last cruise, I went to Costco and got the bags of trail mix. I put them in some small celophane bags, and I attached a label with my Dis' name and my real name underneath.  Several people commented that they loved it because they could throw it in their backpack and eat it on an excursion, or just have a "normal" snack at some point.
> 
> Here are a couple I made for our cabins - mind you I'm not a sewer.   Someone graciously gave me dimensions, and I figured it out from there from pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Your FE's are great.  Do you remember where the Nemo fabric came from?


----------



## jewelmicky

Ok
Now I am getting totally intimidated by all these great FE gifts...I am not at all crafty.


----------



## tjbaggott

uncw89 said:


> TJ, Where did you find the gift bags? You got the cards at Costco?  I went on my cruise in Aug.  The FE was fun!  I forgot to take a pic of my door. Good Luck with transporting your gifts.  That was the hardest part...getting them there!



Those gift bags are actually paper lunch bags.  I found them at Walmart, 10 in a pack for .97 cents.  Our Dollarama dollar store are actually carrying them now, at $1.00 a pack.  Oh and when I saw those packs of cards at Costco last week, I couldn't believe the price!  There's a huge mix of games too.  There's WAR, CRAXY EIGHTS, RUMMY, GO FISH, MEMORY MATCH, PIXIE DUST, HIGH FLYER and two more that I've never heard of, FLAPTACULAR and TINKERBELL TIME.  So a great mix for all kids ages.  I even have some left over for my mother to hand out on Halloween as we will be in MK for Halloween this year. And my mom, my loving mom, has offered to stay here at our house to look after things and our pets!  That helps us to rest easy while away for two weeks.


----------



## jilljill

tjbaggott said:


> Those gift bags are actually paper lunch bags.  I found them at Walmart, 10 in a pack for .97 cents.  Our Dollarama dollar store are actually carrying them now, at $1.00 a pack.  Oh and when I saw those packs of cards at Costco last week, I couldn't believe the price!  There's a huge mix of games too.  There's WAR, CRAXY EIGHTS, RUMMY, GO FISH, MEMORY MATCH, PIXIE DUST, HIGH FLYER and two more that I've never heard of, FLAPTACULAR and TINKERBELL TIME.  So a great mix for all kids ages.  I even have some left over for my mother to hand out on Halloween as we will be in MK for Halloween this year. And my mom, my loving mom, has offered to stay here at our house to look after things and our pets!  That helps us to rest easy while away for two weeks.



I noticed that your location says you are from Canada.  Did you buy the cards at a Costco in Canada?


----------



## tjbaggott

Yes, at Costco in Canada.


----------



## pamrob

Has anyone seen the cards at a US Costco?  they look pretty cool.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Rachael Q said:


> Your FE's are great.  Do you remember where the Nemo fabric came from?



ROFL...it's always funny to just stumble upon your own pictures.  

I either got it at Joann or Walmart.  I believe it was at Walmart, but it has been some time ago.  I may have enough left for a panel front or two if you want to PM me, I can mail it to you.


----------



## ppiew

Don't be intimidated by lack of craft talent!  I sure have NONE!  (and i am 70 yrs old)  Our first FE was last year and I found so many cool things in the bargain bins at Michaels and Walmart I was just amazed?  I did make one thing and will  probably do it again because it is easy.  I made wine charms for the adults.  Bought the rings from a bead place along with black, red,, yellow beads and wine charms - voila - done.  I was amazed at the creativity of some of the people.  what a great thing to do!  we also had a neat set of playing cards in a metal container given to us.  The cards had a picture of a jet aircraft on them as the father was in the Airforce!  I also gave gifts from our community and items to be used on a Christmas tree (holidays coming up!)  so don't fear - if i can do it ANYONE can.  it is just so much fun for the kids AND adults to return to the room and find neat little gifts from people none of us knew!  no wonder we love the DISNEY cruise line!
More power to the creative types that understand how to use a computer to the fullest.  I am much challenged in that regard and have to rely on what to me is simpler stuff.


----------



## cccory

So many amazing ideas!!  Thanks for sharing the pictures.  Keep them coming!


----------



## carmie3377

pamrob said:


> Has anyone seen the cards at a US Costco?  they look pretty cool.



I found some very similar ones a couple of months ago at Michael's and I picked up a few packages for our FE exchange.  THey were sold in 2 packs for $1.  Not quite as good a deal but if you just need a few, it might work out for you.


----------



## shoes99

I made a canvas bag,  and magnets and a homemade fish extender.


----------



## DLW8

pamrob said:


> Has anyone seen the cards at a US Costco?  they look pretty cool.



Yes, I saw them here in Connecticut....


----------



## jmb910

DLW8 said:


> Yes, I saw them here in Connecticut....



I'm going to check in Colorado this afternoon .


----------



## disneymomoffour

jmb910 said:


> I'm going to check in Colorado this afternoon .



I'm here in CO too-would love to know if they are here!


----------



## jmb910

disneymomoffour said:


> I'm here in CO too-would love to know if they are here!



Will do!  I am going to check 2 Costco's.  I will let you know what I find .


----------



## Scooby3x1y

They're not in Utah, but I did pick up some crayons and frisbees and airplanes that is all Disney stuff at the Dollar Tree for my kids FE bags.


----------



## jmb910

jmb910 said:


> Will do!  I am going to check 2 Costco's.  I will let you know what I find .



So I went to the Costco in Southwest Denver and they did not have it.  I asked him to do a search in the system and he couldn't find anything.  He did see that they were getting in some type of Disney item "any day now."  But he couldn't cofirm if it was that...

What section did you fin them in?  Were they with the Halloween candy and costumes?


----------



## Momtotwogirls

I have seen the cards in BJs for 9.99 just a few days ago.  HTH!!


----------



## disneymomoffour

jmb910 said:


> So I went to the Costco in Southwest Denver and they did not have it.  I asked him to do a search in the system and he couldn't find anything.  He did see that they were getting in some type of Disney item "any day now."  But he couldn't cofirm if it was that...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info! I will definately check my Costco (Parker)-hopefully it will be something good!


----------



## tjbaggott

The package of cards at our Ottawa Costco were in the section with all other halloween candy ect.... 
I'm NOT opposed to picking up some more and shipping them to anyone who NEEDS them!  My DH works for Purolator so we get cheap overnight shipping.  I would have to open the package and repackage into a box so it's  not as big as it is.  But I'm sure other Costco's will be getting them in this week or next, for Halloween.


----------



## Woobie

pamrob said:


> Has anyone seen the cards at a US Costco?  they look pretty cool.



I don't go to Costco, but my BJs had them for 9.99 about a month ago or so.


----------



## tngal

Keep the ideas comin' folks!! i have got to get on the ball for my Dec. cruise Fe gifts  I am soooo uncreative though 

Lisa


----------



## tjbaggott

tngal said:


> Keep the ideas comin' folks!! i have got to get on the ball for my Dec. cruise Fe gifts  I am soooo uncreative though
> 
> Lisa



Ask a Disigner to create you something specific or Unique, just for you, to print off and make magnets out of or keychain ect....
I recently had someone pm me a disign request, gave me the photo they wanted used, and told me what they wanted to make ( something to hang on the Christmas tree).  Can't post it here, as it's still a surprise for a cruise yet to come.  It's easy enough to print something off either onto magnetic paper or onto cardstock.  If doing the cardstock route, laminate it and then put peel and stick magnets onto the backs, or glue them to something that can then be hung as a Christmas decoration.  Thats a very simple home made gift idea.  
Myself, I preferred shopping at our Local Dollar store, lots of Disney related small items there (pewter keychains with a Disney Character on them, pencils, note pads, ect...).  I also put something into the FE bags that is specific to where I'm from (again, don't want to give my gifts away yet as in telling exactly what they are as our cruise hasn't sailed yet either).


----------



## ppiew

December?  how about a tree ornament relating to your area/hometown?


----------



## CoriCW

disneymomoffour said:


> jmb910 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I went to the Costco in Southwest Denver and they did not have it.  I asked him to do a search in the system and he couldn't find anything.  He did see that they were getting in some type of Disney item "any day now."  But he couldn't cofirm if it was that...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info! I will definately check my Costco (Parker)-hopefully it will be something good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Denver person here!    I was just at the new Costco on Santa Fe and Oxford the other day and didn't see them, but we are there fairly often so I will check again in the next few days.
Click to expand...


----------



## Disneyelf10

Momtotwogirls said:


> I have seen the cards in BJs for 9.99 just a few days ago.  HTH!!



I was just in BJ's tonight- they had the cards- in w/ the Halloween items. $9.99. We're in MA.

Great item, to bad I don't need 60- not that many kids in my gift exchange.


----------



## jmb910

CoriCW said:


> disneymomoffour said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Denver person here!    I was just at the new Costco on Santa Fe and Oxford the other day and didn't see them, but we are there fairly often so I will check again in the next few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there .  I was going to check that one, too, so I'm glad you already did.
> 
> I will check again at the one on Quincy.  I printed out a picture of it so that I can show them exactly what I am looking for.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fivepin

I found the cards by chance this morning at CVS.  They were 6.99 for a package of 16 or 18 I believe. (4 different disigns).  They were with the Halloween stuff.


----------



## eeyoremommy

Fivepin,
Thanks for the help with the FE.  I ordered one from gradysmommy and it came last week.  I am so excited.  Plus, it turns out she lives about 10 minutes or so from where we used to live.  Thank you again.


----------



## ShootingStarMom2

Love all the creative designs from everyone. Right now there are only 3 people in our FE, and they are all in my family! I hope that more people show up soon. 

I think the cards everyone was asking about (the small packs with Cars, MMCH) are available at Big Lots for $5. I think there are 16? I was thinking about going back to get them. There were Crazy 8s, Old Maid, and another card game. I hope that helps if that's what you are looking for.


----------



## tinkerbellmom1

bobbie0253 said:


> I just got done making our FE gifts for our upcoming cruise. I love how they turned out and can't wait to hand them out. If you are on the 9-26-09 Magic sailing.... don't peek!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a Laminating machine at Wal-Mart for under $25 and LOVE it. The bookmarks and kids game card were so easy to make. It will get lots of use in our house for the kids school things. I may even make up some things for Christmas gifts with it.



I want to be on your cruise, too!  How cute your gifts are!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## LindaBabe

bobbie0253 said:


> I just got done making our FE gifts for our upcoming cruise. I love how they turned out and can't wait to hand them out. If you are on the 9-26-09 Magic sailing.... don't peek!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a Laminating machine at Wal-Mart for under $25 and LOVE it. The bookmarks and kids game card were so easy to make. It will get lots of use in our house for the kids school things. I may even make up some things for Christmas gifts with it.



WOW!  I want to be on YOUR cruise!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

I love all ur creative ideas!!!    I have been holding off displaying mine but I guess I will share!!   If you are a Disney Dreamer and going Oct 3rd.....CLOSE UR EYES!!!!!  Well if you wanna look....owell!!!  Just no surprise for you!!!

These are my homemade gifts...I also sent goody bags to the ship.

Girls gift--These are my daughters...but made each girl a personalized bracelet!






For the boys I mad necklaces out of boy leather cording and   for little little ones I did Mickey Mouse ----for the others I did whatever I was told their fav team was!





I made a Family gift of a door hanger---this is just one sample..I have other photos used.  Each room will get one. Thank you to Milliepie for taking my photos and fitting to what I wanted made.





I have 2 other things for the adults but those I will wait to show till I get home!!!  Boy did the photos load awful on here... Well I have enjoyed seeing everyones things.    Corinna I know I are lurking.....so post ur gift...LOL  I am dieing to see it!


----------



## QJ411

WOW - you guys are AMAZINGLY talented and creative!  I love all these gifts, each one I see, I say, 'oh I wish I was on that cruise!'.  Thanks for sharing - I'm not crafty at all - I was hoping this thread would help me...but it's just making me realize how 'uncrafty' I really am...


----------



## disneyfreak1

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> I love all ur creative ideas!!! I have been holding off displaying mine but I guess I will share!! If you are a Disney Dreamer and going Oct 3rd.....CLOSE UR EYES!!!!! Well if you wanna look....owell!!! Just no surprise for you!!!
> 
> These are my homemade gifts...I also sent goody bags to the ship.
> 
> Girls gift--These are my daughters...but made each girl a personalized bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the boys I mad necklaces out of boy leather cording and for little little ones I did Mickey Mouse ----for the others I did whatever I was told their fav team was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a Family gift of a door hanger---this is just one sample..I have other photos used. Each room will get one. Thank you to Milliepie for taking my photos and fitting to what I wanted made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 other things for the adults but those I will wait to show till I get home!!! Boy did the photos load awful on here... Well I have enjoyed seeing everyones things. Corinna I know I are lurking.....so post ur gift...LOL I am dieing to see it!


 
Awesome!  Love them!


----------



## dolphingirl47

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> I love all ur creative ideas!!!    I have been holding off displaying mine but I guess I will share!!   If you are a Disney Dreamer and going Oct 3rd.....CLOSE UR EYES!!!!!  Well if you wanna look....owell!!!  Just no surprise for you!!!
> 
> These are my homemade gifts...I also sent goody bags to the ship.
> 
> Girls gift--These are my daughters...but made each girl a personalized bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the boys I mad necklaces out of boy leather cording and   for little little ones I did Mickey Mouse ----for the others I did whatever I was told their fav team was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a Family gift of a door hanger---this is just one sample..I have other photos used.  Each room will get one. Thank you to Milliepie for taking my photos and fitting to what I wanted made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 other things for the adults but those I will wait to show till I get home!!!  Boy did the photos load awful on here... Well I have enjoyed seeing everyones things.    Corinna I know I are lurking.....so post ur gift...LOL  I am dieing to see it!



Well, I am lurking alright. However, I will gracefully bow out of this thread  now as I really don't want to see the adult gift ahead of time. As to me posting photos of my gift, you will have to wait until October 10th 
I do not want to give away anything ahead of time. In any case, there is nothing to post. I still have not finished the gift for the older boys and I have yet to assemble to main gift. Hopefully this will done over the weekend.

Corinna


----------



## momto2inKC

Just picked up a 24 pack of the cards at Target for $4.99.  They are with the Halloween candy in the front of the store.


----------



## Schachteles

momto2inKC said:


> Just picked up a 24 pack of the cards at Target for $4.99.  They are with the Halloween candy in the front of the store.



I did too last night!


----------



## jmb910

momto2inKC said:


> Just picked up a 24 pack of the cards at Target for $4.99.  They are with the Halloween candy in the front of the store.



I was just there, and I didn't notice them.  I will have to look harder .  Thanks for the update!


----------



## momto2inKC

Here's a pic of the package of 24 that Target has (sorry for the bad pic quality, used my cell).  It's about 12x10 inches.


----------



## QJ411

momto2inKC said:


> Here's a pic of the package of 24 that Target has (sorry for the bad pic quality, used my cell).  It's about 12x10 inches.



These are awesome sets!  I haven't seen them at my Target or Costco...well, I  haven't looked in their Halloween section yet, actually.  Gonna go check it out tomorrow!


----------



## Mindibellcm

I am finishing up my FE and need a little help.  My mother and aunt read all the time.  So they had a bunch of "smut novels".  Well at least that's what I call them.  We were about to put them in the yard sale or give them Goodwill and I thought -- FE GIFT.  Something to read at the beach and then give to someone else or toss.  So we have collect enough books for each cabin.  I want to make a book and would like to put some type of wording on the bookmark but I am at a loss.  Any suggestions?


----------



## robind

momto2inKC said:


> Just picked up a 24 pack of the cards at Target for $4.99.  They are with the Halloween candy in the front of the store.





jmb910 said:


> I was just there, and I didn't notice them.  I will have to look harder .  Thanks for the update!



You guys beat me to it, I bought a pack at target yesterday for my November cruise.  My target also had some of their $1 items 75% off - I found kids swim goggles and beach balls for a quarter a piece.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Mindibellcm said:


> I am finishing up my FE and need a little help.  My mother and aunt read all the time.  So they had a bunch of "smut novels".  Well at least that's what I call them.  We were about to put them in the yard sale or give them Goodwill and I thought -- FE GIFT.  Something to read at the beach and then give to someone else or toss.  So we have collect enough books for each cabin.  I want to make a book and would like to put some type of wording on the bookmark but I am at a loss.  Any suggestions?



Depending on which ship you're on -
"Reading is a Wonderful escape"
"Reading is a Magical escape"
Too bad you're not on the Fantasy!  It would fit right in with the books!

Or maybe something involving Castaway  - like I've been Castaway by a good book...That's not so great, but it's a start!
Good luck!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Well, this whole Fish Extender business is definitely a labour of love. I am in the process of putting the main gift together. 70 down, 30 to go. This is taking much longer than I thought it would. Tomorrow I will finish off the last gift and then I will take some photos so that I can post them as soon as I get back from the cruise.

Corinna


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Two days ago these weren't at my Costco.  They are a little different than the card games shown above, these are stickers, pencils, and tatoos.  

Weird how they're different from Costco to Costco.


----------



## tampabrat22

Scooby3x1y said:


>



Could I ask how much these cost? And has anyone seen these at Sam's Club? I dont have a Costco membership!


----------



## Cheryl726

Mindibellcm, is one of your family pics of you all wearing Red Sox outfits?  I can't quite tell, but that's what it looks like.  If so, that's great!

Cheryl


----------



## uncw89

Scooby3x1y said:


> Two days ago these weren't at my Costco.  They are a little different than the card games shown above, these are stickers, pencils, and tatoos.
> 
> Weird how they're different from Costco to Costco.



I saw these in my Costco today.  I think they wer around $10-12.


----------



## GoofyTraci

Thanks for the tips. I picked up the set at target today. They were 4.95 for a pack of 24.

I did see some others there but since my cruise is not on halloween I picked up the 24 pack bc it doesnt say happy halloween on them. Everyone is so sweet to post this stuff to help out others.

I also picked up some items in the dollar section for 25 cents. Thanks for that tip guys.

Have a great night.


----------



## tampabrat22

Thanks for the price uncw89! I'm going to look around for these! I found lots of cute Halloween themed trinkets at the Dollar Tree today too.

I have been busy, busy, busy, making lots of stuff for our groups exchange. I will be sure to snap pictures and post here as soon as we return (dont want to spoil the surprise)!


----------



## Mindibellcm

Cheryl726 said:


> Mindibellcm, is one of your family pics of you all wearing Red Sox outfits?  I can't quite tell, but that's what it looks like.  If so, that's great!
> 
> Cheryl



Yes, we are all in Red Sox gear!  It was our Christmas cards for last year.  This year we are doing a little different twist and also a little different twist to "Pirate" night.


----------



## elderfam

Subscribing!


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Mindibellcm said:


> Yes, we are all in Red Sox gear!  It was our Christmas cards for last year.  This year we are doing a little different twist and also a little different twist to "Pirate" night.



Sorry to hijack, but I loved the "themed" photos.  Last cruise all 6 of us did billy bob teeth, it was a riot!


----------



## eeyoremommy

Quick question... do most people put who the gifts are from on the FE gifts?  This is our first time doing FE, and I wasn't sure what most people did.  Thanks!


----------



## tjbaggott

This is my first FE too.  From what others have told me, I ended up putting from TJBAGGOTT (my dis name).


----------



## Scooby3x1y

eeyoremommy said:


> Quick question... do most people put who the gifts are from on the FE gifts?  This is our first time doing FE, and I wasn't sure what most people did.  Thanks!



Yes, I'd say about 90% do.


----------



## karentan

i've written who ours is from on a postcard in the bags


----------



## GoofyTraci

yes we are putting our family name and dis name on them.


----------



## tinkerbellmom1

I made stickers to address each FE gift to the correct family (I'm personalizing some of the gifts) and then I made a tag to let them know who the gift was from.   

I'm still trying to figure out how some of these crafty items work !  I'm the least creative person I know!  I just keep telling my cruise meet friends that it is the thought that counts!


----------



## disneyfreak1

Here is a sneak peak of what I have made for the girls on my December 10th cruise.  I know there are some "lurkers" from my FE exchange, so I will wait until AFTER the cruise to post pics of the stateroom gift and gift for the ladies.


----------



## mmmears

Do you give a gift for each person in the room, just one per room, or both?  New to this and thinking I won't be able to participate due to space issues in our luggage.


----------



## disneymomoffour

disneyfreak1 said:


> Here is a sneak peak of what I have made for the girls on my December 10th cruise.  I know there are some "lurkers" from my FE exchange, so I will wait until AFTER the cruise to post pics of the stateroom gift and gift for the ladies.



So cute!! My dd would love them. Bummer we are not on your cruise!


----------



## tjbaggott

For our FE exchange, people were advised to gift however they want.  If someone wants to gift per person or per stateroom for just children, or just adults, thats up to them.  I myself am gifting to each person, except where there is a "couple", they will get one little goodie bag to share.


----------



## BaxFam

disneyfreak1 said:


> Here is a sneak peak of what I have made for the girls on my December 10th cruise.  I know there are some "lurkers" from my FE exchange, so I will wait until AFTER the cruise to post pics of the stateroom gift and gift for the ladies.




I absolutely love these!! 
I want one for my daughter!!


----------



## portsofcall

Greetings,
I just finished my first Fish Extender using a $5 shoe organizer:






Here's how I did it


----------



## dolphingirl47

eeyoremommy said:


> Quick question... do most people put who the gifts are from on the FE gifts?  This is our first time doing FE, and I wasn't sure what most people did.  Thanks!



I did not do it for my first Fish Extender exchange as I only booked the cruise very last minute, but the second time round I did sticky labels and this time round I have little card tags on string. I have not labeled my main gift, but I will give this one out in person at the meet on the first day.



disneyfreak1 said:


> Here is a sneak peak of what I have made for the girls on my December 10th cruise.  I know there are some "lurkers" from my FE exchange, so I will wait until AFTER the cruise to post pics of the stateroom gift and gift for the ladies.



I absolutely love those.



mmmears said:


> Do you give a gift for each person in the room, just one per room, or both?  New to this and thinking I won't be able to participate due to space issues in our luggage.



The first time round, I gave one gift per cabin. Second time round we had only a few cabins participating and I gave a little something each day, some of them were per cabin and other days it was per person. This time round I will have a main gift for everybody aged 6 and up which I will give out at the meet on the first day. I also have individual gifts that I will put in the fish extenders at some stage during the cruise. For the late joiners, I have one family gift instead of the main gift, but also will give the individual gifts.



portsofcall said:


> Greetings,
> I just finished my first Fish Extender using a $5 shoe organizer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how I did it



That looks great.

Corinna


----------



## jmchone0830

Subscribing...

These are all awesome.  I've so enjoyed seeing all the ideas and cannot believe how creative you all are.  Definitely giving me some ideas for our next Christmas 2010 cruise.


----------



## eeyoremommy

THanks everyone for your help.  I appreciate it!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

So very very excited to see what Dolphingrl(Corinna) has put together!!!  Over the last yr I hvae learned that Corinna is very creative so I eagerly await our 3pm meet and greet.  I thought I was being creative with the name bracelets for the girls and sports =)necklaces for the boys, however I think she will put me to shame...=)


----------



## TotallyAngelic

disneyfreak1 said:


> Here is a sneak peak of what I have made for the girls on my December 10th cruise.  I know there are some "lurkers" from my FE exchange, so I will wait until AFTER the cruise to post pics of the stateroom gift and gift for the ladies.



These are absolutely adorable - are  they pin badges or hair accessories?


There are so many amazing ideas on this thread - everyone is incredibly creative. Might use some of these ideas for my WBTA gifts next year!


----------



## disneyfreak1

They are barrettes.


----------



## mommyarewegoingback

disneyfreak1 said:


> Here is a sneak peak of what I have made for the girls on my December 10th cruise.  I know there are some "lurkers" from my FE exchange, so I will wait until AFTER the cruise to post pics of the stateroom gift and gift for the ladies.



Love this!!!  So creative!


----------



## tngal

disneyfreak1 said:


> They are barrettes.



Just wanted to say these are so cute! Wish you were on the Dec.3 sailing  have a great trip!

Lisa


----------



## Donald is #1

Here are some of the gifts that my sister and I made for our cruise last week.


----------



## tjbaggott

Donald is #1 said:


> Here are some of the gifts that my sister and I made for our cruise last week.



Awesome!  How did you make these?  Especially, how did you get the pictures onto them?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Donald is #1 said:


> Here are some of the gifts that my sister and I made for our cruise last week.



They are really beautiful. You have a very talented sister.



ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> So very very excited to see what Dolphingrl(Corinna) has put together!!!  Over the last yr I hvae learned that Corinna is very creative so I eagerly await our 3pm meet and greet.  I thought I was being creative with the name bracelets for the girls and sports =)necklaces for the boys, however I think she will put me to shame...=)



Well, I am going to have to disappoint you. At the meet I will only give out the main gift, which might have been a clever idea and I hope you all will love, but the creative juices did not really flow for that one. I will give out the homemade stuff later in the week. I shall smuggle those into the Fish Extenders at some stage.

Corinna


----------



## DLW8

disneyfreak1 said:


> Here is a sneak peak of what I have made for the girls on my December 10th cruise.  I know there are some "lurkers" from my FE exchange, so I will wait until AFTER the cruise to post pics of the stateroom gift and gift for the ladies.



I have NO idea what you are talking about with the lurkers!!   

I couldn't see the pix at work, but just saw them and these are ADORABLE!  You are very creative and my DD will LOVE them!!!

Sure you don't want to slip and post the pix for the ladies?


----------



## disneyfreak1

DLW8 said:


> I have NO idea what you are talking about with the lurkers!!
> 
> I couldn't see the pix at work, but just saw them and these are ADORABLE! You are very creative and my DD will LOVE them!!!
> 
> Sure you don't want to slip and post the pix for the ladies?


 
Not a chance!You will just have to wait!


----------



## Donald is #1

tjbaggott said:


> Awesome!  How did you make these?  Especially, how did you get the pictures onto them?



My sister used the clay that is used to make beads.  We rolled it out and cut out the shapes with cookie cutters or similar.  We then put the hole in and baked them.   Once they came out of the oven, we used rub on transfers for the pictures.  Finally we put a couple of coats of some type of sealer on them.  

My sister creates a lot of jewelry with beads so she came up with the designs.


----------



## LD NURSE

disneyfreak1 said:


> Here is a sneak peak of what I have made for the girls on my December 10th cruise.  I know there are some "lurkers" from my FE exchange, so I will wait until AFTER the cruise to post pics of the stateroom gift and gift for the ladies.



Lurkers?  Who would be lurking?  Not me for sure.....  My son may need one of these cuties for HIS hair....


----------



## TotallyAngelic

disneyfreak1 said:


> They are barrettes.



sorry to be really dim (and obviously British as we don't have the word in our vocabulary) but is a barrette the same thing as a hair clip / hair slide. They really are cute!



Donald is #1 said:


> Here are some of the gifts that my sister and I made for our cruise last week.



These are very clever. Love the one with Mickey's head in relief. You guys are so talented!


----------



## dolphingirl47

TotallyAngelic said:


> sorry to be really dim (and obviously British as we don't have the word in our vocabulary) but is a barrette the same thing as a hair clip / hair slide. They really are cute!
> 
> 
> 
> These are very clever. Love the one with Mickey's head in relief. You guys are so talented!



I think this is were different parts of the UK have different vocabulary. Some of our local shops sell them under the name barrette as well. Barrettes here are hair clips with the metal back that kind of locks.

Corinna


----------



## TotallyAngelic

dolphingirl47 said:


> I think this is were different parts of the UK have different vocabulary. Some of our local shops sell them under the name barrette as well. Barrettes here are hair clips with the metal back that kind of locks.
> 
> Corinna



I know what you mean now ...... duh .....we don't use that term here in Wales - well I have never heard of it anyhow.


----------



## breakingd_awn

My girls thought of giving the kids in our FE  little plastic bottles so they could gather some sand and water and maybe a dinky little shell , We were going to make tags that say "Castaway Cay in a bottle" and tie it with raffia. My question is will the water go nasty? I think it sounds like a cute idea Has anyone ever done this?


----------



## DLW8

breakingd_awn said:


> My girls thought of giving the kids in our FE  little plastic bottles so they could gather some sand and water and maybe a dinky little shell , We were going to make tags that say "Castaway Cay in a bottle" and tie it with raffia. My question is will the water go nasty? I think it sounds like a cute idea Has anyone ever done this?



I believe I've read on the boards that you are not allowed to take any shells from CC, but I could be wrong.  If I got a bottle, I'd probably take the sand, but not any water.  I'd be afraid it would leak.  JMHO


----------



## jmb910

I'm not sure what the rules are for CC, but when we went on the Eastern Cruise in 2007, we were told that it was a $20,000 fine for bringing sand back from there in case they had any bugs or parasites in them...


----------



## kerickson

breakingd_awn said:


> My girls thought of giving the kids in our FE  little plastic bottles so they could gather some sand and water and maybe a dinky little shell , We were going to make tags that say "Castaway Cay in a bottle" and tie it with raffia. My question is will the water go nasty? I think it sounds like a cute idea Has anyone ever done this?



I thought about this too after my DD made one at Preschool.  It's also fun to fill partially with colored water, and partially with oil, then you can make colored waves.  I've also heard you should glue gun the top on to keep it from leaking.  It started getting too complicated and I figured it might take quite a bit of time to assemble once there, so I'm opting for something I can complete prior to embarkation (we're also flying cross country, so I don't want to pack too much...)


----------



## breakingd_awn

Well ,scrap that idea, it sounded like such a simple craft. Thats one big fine I wonder whats in the sand?  I'm having a hard time coming up with something for boys (I have 4 girls) so I'm  not use to buying for boys. any ideas would be helpful. I don't think they would like memento boxes , but I could be wrong.


----------



## yukongirl123

I think that alot of boys would like a little box to keep their treasures in. My boys would like a little treasure chest...and they're teens!

Janice


----------



## elmo2200

breakingd_awn said:


> I'm having a hard time coming up with something for boys (I have 4 girls) so I'm  not use to buying for boys. any ideas would be helpful. I don't think they would like memento boxes , but I could be wrong.



The boys definately like little pirate trinkets like tattos, Pirates Of the Caribbean stuff, etc.  Target has had some cool Disney stuff in their dollar section.  Our last cruise we got a lot of stuff from Oriental Trading.  HTH!


----------



## breakingd_awn

Thank You , I'll make them a memento box too. That makes it alot easier. Of course every kid likes candy I'll have to check out oriental trading also.


----------



## Donald is #1

TotallyAngelic said:


> These are very clever. Love the one with Mickey's head in relief. You guys are so talented!



Thank you!   The credit really goes to my sister.  She came up with all the ideas and made some samples for me to pick from.


----------



## 29apr00

DLW8 said:


> I have NO idea what you are talking about with the lurkers!!
> 
> I couldn't see the pix at work, but just saw them and these are ADORABLE!  You are very creative and my DD will LOVE them!!!
> 
> Sure you don't want to slip and post the pix for the ladies?





LD NURSE said:


> Lurkers?  Who would be lurking?  Not me for sure.....  My son may need one of these cuties for HIS hair....



Lurkers....what lurkers??  There are no lurkers here!  We are all openingly trying to see what you are making! 

i can't see the pic at all but it sounds very cute!!


----------



## fakereadhed

breakingd_awn said:


> My girls thought of giving the kids in our FE  little plastic bottles so they could gather some sand and water and maybe a dinky little shell , We were going to make tags that say "Castaway Cay in a bottle" and tie it with raffia. My question is will the water go nasty? I think it sounds like a cute idea Has anyone ever done this?



I think it would be cute if you did it with craft sand and shells from the craft store(the ones on CC seem to be mostly white) and leave out the water. It would still be a fun souvenir of CC day. I would skip the water due to packing concerns for you and the recipients.


----------



## disneyfreak1

29apr00 said:


> Lurkers....what lurkers?? There are no lurkers here! We are all openingly trying to see what you are making!
> 
> i can't see the pic at all but it sounds very cute!!


 
Wow!  I wonder why you can't see the pic!    It shows up fine for me.


----------



## quiltymom

jmb910 said:


> I'm not sure what the rules are for CC, but when we went on the Eastern Cruise in 2007, we were told that it was a $20,000 fine for bringing sand back from there in case they had any bugs or parasites in them...



Bummer.  There goes my idea of CC sand in a bag.  Oh well.


----------



## GoofyTraci

I didnt know this...and I already picked up some sand bottles for us to take some home. Is this posted somewhere on the ship or the navigators?

Not asking bc I dont believe you I just wondered how people know?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I know last year they announced it on the trams back to the ship that no sand can be brought back. No explanation was given though.

Corinna


----------



## jmb910

I can't remember where we were told that we couldn't bring back sand.  I feel like we read it somewhere.  I do remember them telling us, if everyone took a seashell off Castaway Cay then there would be none left, or something like that...


----------



## Disneyelf10

just wanted to post that today when I was in Stop and Shop (grocery store) they had the mini packs of Disney cards, 16 in a pk for $3.50 and also had boxes of stickers (small size) 16 for $3.5o. Mini parkers, 12 oks w/ 3 in each, 12pk mini princess notepads, 12 pks of crayons, 4in each box, and last a box of 20 count little bundles of stickers some were $2.50- $3.50. These were all in with the Hallowwen stuff. I wish I had more younger cruisers on my cruise to buy these - most didn't have any Hallowwn mark to them so they would be perfect!

hope this helps someone!


----------



## ppony

Okay, I JUST finished mine. They have a month to dry as they are oils. I pulled heavy inspiration from other Disney artists but this is TOTALLY my style anyway so it was easy to do them. These are just for per cabin/adults. I'll sign them and then on the side of the canvas I'll be writing the cruise date.   I have other little things for them the kids will like. 

If you are on the 11/15 cruise, do NOT pan down or you'll ruin the surprise!


----------



## cccory

oh, my, those are beautiful!!  I have been looking for something like these on ebay.  You should go into business.


----------



## ppiew

WOW WOW WOW!!!!  talk about TALENT!!!!  I am lucky to sign my name legibly on a check!  Sure wish I were on your cruise!!  Those are AMAZING!!!!


----------



## ppony

cccory said:


> oh, my, those are beautiful!!  I have been looking for something like these on ebay.  You should go into business.



  THANKS!  
I actually am in business but not doing Disney. I WISH!!!!! I paint horses.  It's illegal and Disney Co. would take your home and everything if you tried. They do regular searches on eBay for people doing it too so that's why you don't see this stuff.  Nope, I can only gift this stuff. But it's FUN to gift.    I can't wait to give these away!


----------



## jeniamt

ppony said:


> Okay, I JUST finished mine. They have a month to dry as they are oils. I pulled heavy inspiration from other Disney artists but this is TOTALLY my style anyway so it was easy to do them. These are just for per cabin/adults. I'll sign them and then on the side of the canvas I'll be writing the cruise date.   I have other little things for them the kids will like.
> 
> If you are on the 11/15 cruise, do NOT pan down or you'll ruin the surprise!



Oh my gosh, these are incredible!!! Can't you postpone your cruise one week so you can be on my cruise?  Please!!!!  When you said you paint horses, I was thinking you meant you paint on the horses.  Yea, I'm a little slow these days!

What do you guys think about scrunchies and head bands made from Disney fabric?  I'm short on ideas these days.  Still need something for the boys on board.  I have an idea but not sure how to theme it disney.


----------



## Woobie

ppony said:


> Okay, I JUST finished mine. They have a month to dry as they are oils. I pulled heavy inspiration from other Disney artists but this is TOTALLY my style anyway so it was easy to do them. These are just for per cabin/adults. I'll sign them and then on the side of the canvas I'll be writing the cruise date.   I have other little things for them the kids will like.
> 
> If you are on the 11/15 cruise, do NOT pan down or you'll ruin the surprise!



OMG... Those are AWESOME!! Are you sure you don't want to switch to the 11/14 double dip??  How are you ever going to transport them all?


----------



## disneyfreak1

Unbelievable!  I so wish I was on your cruise!


----------



## ppony

jeniamt said:


> Oh my gosh, these are incredible!!! Can't you postpone your cruise one week so you can be on my cruise?  Please!!!!  When you said you paint horses, I was thinking you meant you paint on the horses.  Yea, I'm a little slow these days!
> 
> What do you guys think about scrunchies and head bands made from Disney fabric?  I'm short on ideas these days.  Still need something for the boys on board.  I have an idea but not sure how to theme it disney.


Heck! I'd like to do BOTH cruises! forget postponing!   And I'd like some Mickey scrunchies! You need to be on MY cruise!  I'm sure no one would mind putting up an extra body in the cabin. I'll sleep in the tub.  I snore tho.


HEY
Do you think if I painted 2 of a nautical Mickey, I could give one to the captain but also get him to sign one for me?  

OMG! That just gave me an idea. I had been wanting to buy a print onboard and have characters sign it for my son's golden BD. Maybe I should have them sign a painting I'll have to do a bigger one though. OMG, what about each character signed one of themself? I smell a new thread! I need to find out who's on board! OH! And my niece would LOVE a princess autograph. OH OH!! Ideas!


----------



## ppony

Woobie said:


> OMG... Those are AWESOME!! Are you sure you don't want to switch to the 11/14 double dip??  How are you ever going to transport them all?



UM YAH! I TOTALLY wish. I'm regretting only booking a 4 day. It's all we could afford at the time but gosh, I am still WISHING!

They are all 4x4 so they'll fit neatly in the luggage. I only have about a dozen.  I put driers in the paint too so they are already well on their way to being dry.

Okay, enogh stalling for me, I have to paint ponies.


----------



## lsjones

ppony said:


> Okay, I JUST finished mine. They have a month to dry as they are oils. I pulled heavy inspiration from other Disney artists but this is TOTALLY my style anyway so it was easy to do them. These are just for per cabin/adults. I'll sign them and then on the side of the canvas I'll be writing the cruise date.   I have other little things for them the kids will like.
> 
> If you are on the 11/15 cruise, do NOT pan down or you'll ruin the surprise!



Absolutely, utterly AMAZING!!!!!  Your cruisemates are pretty dang luckey!!  You are very talented !  I think you should book on the 10/30/10 cruise too !!


----------



## aiken4mickey

You are very talented!!  We're sailing Nov 5th...darn...close!  What a special gift you are giving!


----------



## Twinprincesses

Those paintings are Amazing.  i am beyond jelous of the people on your cruise.


----------



## breakingd_awn

WOW! Your very talented I can paint a wall


----------



## croppincolburn

ppony, those are fabulous! The recipients are very lucky people. You are talented!


----------



## alexandmaddie

ppony said:


> Okay, I JUST finished mine. They have a month to dry as they are oils. I pulled heavy inspiration from other Disney artists but this is TOTALLY my style anyway so it was easy to do them. These are just for per cabin/adults. I'll sign them and then on the side of the canvas I'll be writing the cruise date.   I have other little things for them the kids will like.
> 
> If you are on the 11/15 cruise, do NOT pan down or you'll ruin the surprise!



These are incredible!!  I would love to be on your cruise!

Off topic, but you live by me!  We're in Woodbury...


----------



## uncw89

ppony--Those paintings are AWESOME!!!!!! I wish I was on your cruise. I was wondering how big they are. I see you posted 4x4. That's a nice size.


----------



## pamrob

The paintings are awesome.  Sure you don't want to cruise in December??


----------



## QJ411

ppony said:


> Okay, I JUST finished mine. They have a month to dry as they are oils. I pulled heavy inspiration from other Disney artists but this is TOTALLY my style anyway so it was easy to do them. These are just for per cabin/adults. I'll sign them and then on the side of the canvas I'll be writing the cruise date.   I have other little things for them the kids will like.
> 
> If you are on the 11/15 cruise, do NOT pan down or you'll ruin the surprise!



Like PPs, I wish I was on that cruise - how awesome!!!! You are quite the artist!


----------



## sherreis

ppony - what a gorgeous FE gift.  You sure you don't want to cruise on 11/21?  I would love that.


----------



## adnil530

ppony said:


> Okay, I JUST finished mine. They have a month to dry as they are oils. I pulled heavy inspiration from other Disney artists but this is TOTALLY my style anyway so it was easy to do them. These are just for per cabin/adults. I'll sign them and then on the side of the canvas I'll be writing the cruise date.   I have other little things for them the kids will like.
> 
> If you are on the 11/15 cruise, do NOT pan down or you'll ruin the surprise!



Wow, how talented your are.  I would love to get my hands on one of these.  How lucky your cruisemates are!


----------



## disneyfan551

The paintings are absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!  Hope you guys have a great trip!


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Those paintings are absolutely stunning! You are so talented. Wish I was cruising with you too! When you say 4x4 do you mean inches?


----------



## tjbaggott

ppony was SUPPOSED to be sailing with us, but alas, she had to change her dates.  Our loss 

Awesome paintings ppony!


----------



## DLW8

PPony - those are BEAUTIFUL!  I am in such awe of the talents here on the disboards!


----------



## Schachteles

PPony--those pictures are AMAZING!!


----------



## jhoshowski

ppony said:


> Okay, I JUST finished mine. They have a month to dry as they are oils. I pulled heavy inspiration from other Disney artists but this is TOTALLY my style anyway so it was easy to do them. These are just for per cabin/adults. I'll sign them and then on the side of the canvas I'll be writing the cruise date.   I have other little things for them the kids will like.
> 
> If you are on the 11/15 cruise, do NOT pan down or you'll ruin the surprise!



OMG, I am missing you by 2 weeks (I am on the 11/29 sailing).  I am sure I will get lots of lovely gifts, but that, my friend, would be like hitting the lottery.


----------



## jmb910

ppony said:


> Okay, I JUST finished mine. They have a month to dry as they are oils. I pulled heavy inspiration from other Disney artists but this is TOTALLY my style anyway so it was easy to do them. These are just for per cabin/adults. I'll sign them and then on the side of the canvas I'll be writing the cruise date.   I have other little things for them the kids will like.
> 
> If you are on the 11/15 cruise, do NOT pan down or you'll ruin the surprise!



If anyone is a no-show on your cruise, I'll take their picture .


----------



## figgy4me

ppony -  these are the best.......   I sure wish I was on your cruise.  We leave 2 wks before you..













[/QUOTE]


----------



## leetahtx

This is a great thread!  I can't wait to try my hand on some of the homemade things.


----------



## ppony

TotallyAngelic said:


> Those paintings are absolutely stunning! You are so talented. Wish I was cruising with you too! When you say 4x4 do you mean inches?



  Oh yes, the United States NONmentric inches.  I wish we were all on the same measuring standard page. 

You guys are SO sweet! I only wish there was  away to get these into hands of people that wanted them. I have my hands full with the kidlets though and painting for custoemrs. My extra time is so limited and right now, my time is all I have to  make income that allows me to stay home w/ my boys. 

Maybe someday.  I always wanted to be sanctioned by Disney to do something. Where they would allow me under license to do anything.  I've always dreamt of it, but I'm just getting to old to start at the bottom and they employ far greater artists than I. So I'll just keep diong murals in my own house and paintings for friends. I'm just glad I can because believe me, I do nothing else well!


----------



## tinkerbellmom1

ppony said:


> HEY
> Do you think if I painted 2 of a nautical Mickey, I could give one to the captain but also get him to sign one for me?
> 
> OMG! That just gave me an idea. I had been wanting to buy a print onboard and have characters sign it for my son's golden BD. Maybe I should have them sign a painting I'll have to do a bigger one though. OMG, what about each character signed one of themself? I smell a new thread! I need to find out who's on board! OH! And my niece would LOVE a princess autograph. OH OH!! Ideas!



Your paintings are unbelievable!  I paid BIG bucks for several David Willardson's on our last cruise!  I would love to be a recipient on your cruise! 

When you mentioned the signatures, I thought how cute your paintings would look framed with the signature mat!  Hopefully, that wouldn't take away from your art, but add to the effect!  You are really talented!


----------



## ppiew

wish i were there to see the faces when they look in the FE and find those!!! Please tell us what reactions you get!


----------



## ppony

Thanks SO much!

I wish I could frame them. Alas. Framing is cha-ching. I do have a matcutter but ...sigh, I just decided to have the sides painted in black and maybe stamp some Mickey heads all the way around? Or leave it plain and just enscribe the cruise date on the side. And I have cute  little wooden mini easels they will sit on. I hope that's fun enough. 

I'll be meeting up w/ a few of the other cruisers so I'll share what they say when we get back.


----------



## amyngary

ppony: I love these.  I wish I had a talent like yours to make my FE gift decision so easy and such slam dunks.  I love gift giving, but I tend to want the gifts to be perfect 

I am sure your pony art is wonderful too.

I like the idea of just the cruise date on the side if you are taking a vote!


----------



## ppony

amyngary said:


> ppony: I love these.  I wish I had a talent like yours to make my FE gift decision so easy and such slam dunks.  I love gift giving, but I tend to want the gifts to be perfect
> 
> I am sure your pony art is wonderful too.
> 
> I like the idea of just the cruise date on the side if you are taking a vote!



OMG! You know, I only came up w/ this idea a month ago!  All the rest of the time I was planning on buying something. I had NO idea what too because like you, I wanted it to be fun and special. I forget I can do things sometimes.  It's  been YEARS since I've done flatwork.


And yep, I'm going to put the cruise date on the side.


----------



## Anal Annie

ppony said:


> UM YAH! I TOTALLY wish. I'm regretting only booking a 4 day. It's all we could afford at the time but gosh, I am still WISHING!
> 
> They are all 4x4 so they'll fit neatly in the luggage. I only have about a dozen.  I put driers in the paint too so they are already well on their way to being dry.
> 
> Okay, enogh stalling for me, I have to paint ponies.



Ppony your picture makes them look so much bigger than 4"!  They are adorable!   Do you only work in oils?   Hey I have an idea!  Do you think you could rebook when you're onboard for the the Aug. 10, 2011 Med cruise??  That would give you 1 year & 10 months to paint more and get them dry!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Gee ppony - we really ARE neighbors!! I live in Oakdale!  I drive through CG every day on my way to work in Hastings!

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your work!


----------



## ppony

Anal Annie said:


> Ppony your picture makes them look so much bigger than 4"!  They are adorable!   Do you only work in oils?   Hey I have an idea!  Do you think you could rebook when you're onboard for the the Aug. 10, 2011 Med cruise??  That would give you 1 year & 10 months to paint more and get them dry!



THANKS Annie!!!   I work in many mediums but oils are what I do my horses in at the moment and I decided to take a stab at flatwork again in them. I swore in college I'd NEVER paint in oils again. My oil proff was dry as toast and made it a miserable experience.  But oils are just IMO, unmatched in brilliance and richness, so when I deiced to paint hroses for a business, that's what I chose.   I used to do flatwork in pastels and watercolor. 

Don't think I wouldn't wnat to come to the med!!!!! Oh MAN! Have passport will travel! I'm not sure if we'll get to rebook onboard BUT stranger things have happened.  SO Aug 11th you say?     We are hoping to sign on to DVC while onboard though. 







Mndisneygirl said:


> Gee ppony - we really ARE neighbors!! I live in Oakdale!  I drive through CG every day on my way to work in Hastings!
> 
> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your work!



 THANKS!!!! Oh yes! It's SO nice to meet up w/ others like you and the gal from Woodibury on these boards! Sometimes it feels like we are islands unto ourselves. It's nice to know there are DIS nuts nearby.   You get to go opposite the traffic so I hope most of your commute is easy.  I'm in Oakdale, Woodbury and Hastings all the time. CG has nothing.  My brother lives in Hastings.


----------



## ppony

WOO HOO!  I just got a box w/ 6 dozen canvases in it, some easels and paint! WHY do I have a toddler that hates napping!  
Naturally he got into the box and rather than going to a canvas or an easel that wouldn't bother me if he played w/ them, no, he goes to the paint.   Kids have a danger magnet!


----------



## Anal Annie

ppony said:


> THANKS Annie!!!   I work in many mediums but oils are what I do my horses in at the moment and I decided to take a stab at flatwork again in them. I swore in college I'd NEVER paint in oils again. My oil proff was dry as toast and made it a miserable experience.  But oils are just IMO, unmatched in brilliance and richness, so when I deiced to paint hroses for a business, that's what I chose.   I used to do flatwork in pastels and watercolor.
> 
> Don't think I wouldn't wnat to come to the med!!!!! Oh MAN! Have passport will travel! I'm not sure if we'll get to rebook onboard BUT stranger things have happened.  SO Aug 11th you say?     We are hoping to sign on to DVC while onboard though.



August 10!!  August 10!!

 I suck at painting...I majored in Graphics way back when in college & had to take some painting classes. Let's just say it's a miracle I ever graduated.  The photography & printing I could do...the painting...not so much!!

We LOVE our DVC membership so if you haven't visited the DVC boards yet please make sure you pop over there before you go on your cruise!  My personal advice right now is that BEFORE you go, check out the resales at the Timeshare Store (they sponsor the DVC boards the way Dreams sponsors the cruise board).  There is a VERY healthy resale market out there right now...  Just so you're educated about how much etc. - it would just make you more prepared to be sure you get the best deal you can...  (Just a suggestion.)


----------



## tiffanye77

All of your ideas are great.....  Every time that I go to Disney I always have to get an ornament with the year.  We are cruising after Christmas so, do you think anyone would even want an ornament that they have to keep for months before getting to use it.  I just know that every Christmas when I put up my Disney ornament I get all giddy and remember all the memories..

Thanks for your help


----------



## Scooby3x1y

tiffanye77 said:


> All of your ideas are great.....  Every time that I go to Disney I always have to get an ornament with the year.  We are cruising after Christmas so, do you think anyone would even want an ornament that they have to keep for months before getting to use it.  I just know that every Christmas when I put up my Disney ornament I get all giddy and remember all the memories..
> 
> Thanks for your help



I would love one regardless.  However, the only thing that would concern me is breakage.  If you wrapped each one in bubble wrap and/or a box, that would help ensure that it would get home in one piece.


----------



## semikat

I love to get Christmas Ornaments...any time of the year.  Then when Christmas rolls around, they bring back wonderful memories of the last year!


----------



## Beachbumpirates

i love the idea of an ornament!


----------



## Disneyelf10

I've made a small paperbag scrapbook as part of my FE gift for an upcoming cruise. I will have to take some pictures and post soon!  I hope my fellow disers will like them!!


----------



## kelston

I'm a total newbie here and I'm totally confused as to what the FE fish extenders even are!  I've looked around the forums and still don't get it. Can someone please explain it to me? I'm a crafter and it looks like something I'd love to do, but I'm lost. 
Thanks for any insight you might have,
K
Wonder Jan. 7, 2010


----------



## Scooby3x1y

kelston said:


> I'm a total newbie here and I'm totally confused as to what the FE fish extenders even are!  I've looked around the forums and still don't get it. Can someone please explain it to me? I'm a crafter and it looks like something I'd love to do, but I'm lost.
> Thanks for any insight you might have,
> K
> Wonder Jan. 7, 2010



Kelston,

A FE is some sort of bag or item that hangs off your fish next to your cabin door.  You hang it there so that the people on your cruise that you meet here can leave you little goodies, surprises and treats.  Go to the cruise meet thread, and "hook up" with those going on the same cruise.  You get to know each other (as little or as much as you'd like), and those who decide to participate, along with you, leave things in the Fish Extender bags.

Now, from this thread, you can see that gifts can be as simple as a magnet, a painting, chocolate, a goody bag full of stuff.  Each FE is unique to you.  I made this one for my sister of things that they liked; soccer, broncos, mater, etc.  The other picture is our door and things my kids like.   Some FE's are very creative and have come up with some very cute ideas.  That will be up to you.  

Some give a gift for the whole cabin.  Some give something to the kids and something to the adults.  One cruise we went on, there were 70 cabins that participated....for me, it was a lot and I gave to the cabin.  This cruise in December, there are under 20 cabins, so I am giving to the adults, and something for the kids seperately.


----------



## kelston

Thank you SO much for that explanation and the pics really helped explain it too. Now I get it!!  
I have joined my cruise meet group on this board so I guess I'll see if anyone on there is planning on doing this. It's a cool idea. 
Thanks again!!


----------



## Mindibellcm

Disneyelf10 said:


> I've made a small paperbag scrapbook as part of my FE gift for an upcoming cruise. I will have to take some pictures and post soon!  I hope my fellow disers will like them!!



We did that too!


----------



## Mindibellcm

Here is just some of the really cool things we got from our recent cruise.  One of our fellow passengers, had photo mats signed by the characters.  I don't have a picture of it but that was really cool.


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Mindibellcm said:


> Here is just some of the really cool things we got from our recent cruise.  One of our fellow passengers, had photo mats signed by the characters.  I don't have a picture of it but that was really cool.



What an enormous amount of stuff you received! You must have needed extra baggage to take it all home!


----------



## Happy Goofy

My husband and I are taking the Eastbound Transatlantic in April 2010 and continuing on the April 24 Med. cruise. I have been reading about the fish extenders and it sounds like fun. How do you get involed in them and how do you know how many items you need to bring and how do you know where to find the rooms that are participating?


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Happy Goofy said:


> My husband and I are taking the Eastbound Transatlantic in April 2010 and continuing on the April 24 Med. cruise. I have been reading about the fish extenders and it sounds like fun. How do you get involed in them and how do you know how many items you need to bring and how do you know where to find the rooms that are participating?



Go join the cruise meet thread for your two cruises.  There are probably already several DIS members signed up and getting to know each other and there is likely at least one of them that is organizing the F/E (Fish-Extender Exchange) for that cruise.  Let them know that you want to join in and depending on how they want to run it, theyll let you know how many folks are participating and probably publish a list that includes cabin numbers.

Weve actually been the keepers of the list in the past and are currently organizing one in December.  Our way of running an F/E is to ask each member that joins the thread for their Cabin number (if they know it yet), and the names of everyone in the group (and the ages of the kids).  We post an updated list every couple of weeks and put together a map of the ship with the cabins that are participating highlighted.  That gets handed out on the first day of the cruise at a DIS-Meet.  Each group does things differently, so just go join up and see how they like to play the game.

Have fun!!


----------



## Peaceableone

Hi Everyone.. 

I was working on my FE gifts and decided I wanted to have some custom ribbon that had info about our cruise on it.  I found ThingsRemembered.com has ½ wide, 50 yards of custom ribbon (40 characters) for $9.99 (orig. $30).  I checked around and found this to be the least expensive, for a small amount of ribbon.  If you sign up for their mailing list (on their site) they will email you a coupon for $5 off your order.  Shipping was $6.95 (a bit high, but using the $5.00 off, not too bad).
Colors listed are: Blue (#569826), Yellow (#569842), Purple (#569855), Green (#569868), White (#561248).  

Anyway, I just wanted to put this out there in case someone was looking for ribbon or a way to customize their gifts.


----------



## kindra657

Can someone give me the 411 on FEs and the gifts? I have NO clue how to make something like that!!!  Is there any options for a gal who is going on her 1st cruise, doesn't own a sewing machine, but wants to particpate in the fun? What if I just want to leave lil special things in other people's FE without making my own FE? What are some budget-friendly special gifts that you guys have made or received?


----------



## ppony

kindra657 said:


> Can someone give me the 411 on FEs and the gifts? I have NO clue how to make something like that!!!  Is there any options for a gal who is going on her 1st cruise, doesn't own a sewing machine, but wants to particpate in the fun? What if I just want to leave lil special things in other people's FE without making my own FE? What are some budget-friendly special gifts that you guys have made or received?



I'm still working on mine but I didn't sew any of it. I don't have a machine and I wouldn't be able to use one if I did. High school home ec didn't do me much good.   I'm using felt (in varying stiffnesses) and liquid stitch with some disguised staples. I'll post it when I'm done. It's not what I was hoping it would be but I'm running out of time and spending too much $.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

kindra657 said:


> Can someone give me the 411 on FEs and the gifts? I have NO clue how to make something like that!!!  Is there any options for a gal who is going on her 1st cruise, doesn't own a sewing machine, but wants to particpate in the fun? What if I just want to leave lil special things in other people's FE without making my own FE? What are some budget-friendly special gifts that you guys have made or received?



We're going in December, so I'm using a Christmas stocking for my FE.  I'm hoping to find a Disney one!
Gift ideas - you don't have to make them - you can get cute things from the dollar store or a little something that is special to where you are from.  Like maple syrup from Vermont for example.  For kids, they aren't picky - candy, fun Disney toys, glow bracelets or stuff they can wear on Pirate Night...

I suppose you could just be like a secret santa gift-giver and leave stuff in other's FEs anonymously too. If you are part of the exchange, you'll know who is in which cabin so the gift can be more geared to adults or children if you wish.  It can be simple - no need to make it complicated!  Just have fun!
This is my first time (second Disney cruise) and I'm really excited.  I don't even remember seeing any FEs on my last one.  Just decorated doors occasionally.
Good luck!


----------



## kindra657

Thanks guys!! I may "attempt" to make a FE and will post pics if I try . If I am not successful, which will more than likely be the case, I may do a "secret" santa type thing. I like to make handmade-type crafts so I may pay attention to who is going to be on the ship with me, their login names, and who is in their party . 

all else fails, I will make things that ANY Disney fan would love!! you all know we are very easy to please!


----------



## tjbaggott

ppony said:


> I'm still working on mine but I didn't sew any of it. I don't have a machine and I wouldn't be able to use one if I did. High school home ec didn't do me much good.   I'm using felt (in varying stiffnesses) and liquid stitch with some disguised staples. I'll post it when I'm done. It's not what I was hoping it would be but I'm running out of time and spending too much $.





kindra657 said:


> Can someone give me the 411 on FEs and the gifts? I have NO clue how to make something like that!!!  Is there any options for a gal who is going on her 1st cruise, doesn't own a sewing machine, but wants to particpate in the fun? What if I just want to leave lil special things in other people's FE without making my own FE? What are some budget-friendly special gifts that you guys have made or received?



In the Dis FAQ section, scroll down to FE'S.  There are complete no sew instructions there, that's what I used to make mine.  The other option is to have one made for you.  There is a lady on ebay that makes and sells them.  I find that VERY expensive though, OR because I desparately want to spread some pixie dust, I'm willing to make one and ship it to you, no charge.  I have enough fabric left over from the one I made for my family, it was simple and easy to do.  Depending on when you are cruising, I can and would LOVE to do that for you! (DH works for Purolator Courier, so shipping is just pennies for us)  Think abou it and let me know.  I couldn't start it till we are back from our trip which would mean almost mid November before I could start it.
We've had Pixie Dust sent our way, I want to pay it forward!

PPony, I laughed when I read your comment about Home Ec!  In my high school home Ec class there was ONE BOY in the class.  The teachers policy was if you got  80% or higher by the end of the year, you would be exempt from writing the final Exam.  Only ONE student had to write that Exam!  Nope it wasn't that boy, IT WAS ME!!  Man oh man I hated that class!


----------



## sherreis

For those of you who made paper bag scrapbooks, can you post a few pics?  Would love to see them.


----------



## ppony

tjbaggott said:


> PPony, I laughed when I read your comment about Home Ec!  In my high school home Ec class there was ONE BOY in the class.  The teachers policy was if you got  80% or higher by the end of the year, you would be exempt from writing the final Exam.  Only ONE student had to write that Exam!  Nope it wasn't that boy, IT WAS ME!!  Man oh man I hated that class!



Okay! My DH's confession, he took Home Ec sewing. Why?  Girls plain and simple.  Goofball. I didn't know him then. thank God. 

Actually my Fe took a turn for the cooler tonight. I love going it on my own when I make stuff so it was fun anyway. I still need to finish a few paintings tho! I have 3 weeks! EEEK!


----------



## kindra657

tjbaggott said:


> In the Dis FAQ section, scroll down to FE'S.  There are complete no sew instructions there, that's what I used to make mine.  The other option is to have one made for you.  There is a lady on ebay that makes and sells them.  I find that VERY expensive though, OR because I desparately want to spread some pixie dust, I'm willing to make one and ship it to you, no charge.  I have enough fabric left over from the one I made for my family, it was simple and easy to do.  Depending on when you are cruising, I can and would LOVE to do that for you! (DH works for Purolator Courier, so shipping is just pennies for us)  Think abou it and let me know.  I couldn't start it till we are back from our trip which would mean almost mid November before I could start it.
> We've had Pixie Dust sent our way, I want to pay it forward!



OMG tjbaggot!! I need to give you a !! I love it!: Pay it Forward in true Disney style!!  I really want to at least make an attempt at making my own and planned on going to the fabric store and the arts and crafts store today to look at some different materials and the costs. I will try to make my own and make sure that if I mess it up, I mess it up BEFORE November so I have time to plead for your help upon your return! 

This is why I love my DiS family! We don't have to offer any explanations of our crazy obsessions because we understand them (we each have our own) and we all share the Disney love in our hearts  (well most of us at least)


----------



## kindra657

I worked at it all day but I finished my FE!!!  
I spent $13 on fabric, needles, a pin cushion, and pins and then I went back to the store and spent $24 on a beginners sewing machine (hand stitching was more work than I thought!!!)

I took these pics with my phone so they are not great. i will post some from my camera when i get them taken and uploaded. Also, at the top of the FE I think I want to add something...maybe a reference to the Wonder or our last name ...any ideas or suggestions???


----------



## tjbaggott

kindra657 said:


> I worked at it all day but I finished my FE!!!
> I spent $13 on fabric, needles, a pin cushion, and pins and then I went back to the store and spent $24 on a beginners sewing machine (hand stitching was more work than I thought!!!)
> 
> I took these pics with my phone so they are not great. i will post some from my camera when i get them taken and uploaded. Also, at the top of the FE I think I want to add something...maybe a reference to the Wonder or our last name ...any ideas or suggestions???



Hey Good for you! It looks great!  I like the idea of "The _____ Family" at the top of the FE.  Make it two lines with the "THE" by itself on the top , and 
"______ Family" centered underneath it.   You could use the same FE on any future cruises too that way.  Awesome Job!


----------



## kindra657

tjbaggott said:


> Hey Good for you! It looks great!  I like the idea of "The _____ Family" at the top of the FE.  Make it two lines with the "THE" by itself on the top , and
> "______ Family" centered underneath it.   You could use the same FE on any future cruises too that way.  Awesome Job!



I think I like that idea!! Now mom-in-law and dad-in-law HAVE to cruise with us again so that I don't have to make another one!!


----------



## tjbaggott

kindra657 said:


> I think I like that idea!! Now mom-in-law and dad-in-law HAVE to cruise with us again so that I don't have to make another one!!



LOL, or just shorten the one you've made, if they can't cruise with you again.  I was thinking that with mine, I should have put the youngest's pocket under mine and DH's and the oldest's at the bottom.  If we cruise again, the older two aren't likely to go with us, as they are already 18 and almost 17.  I could have shortened if I had done it the other way.  Oh well.  It looks great for this trip anyway.


----------



## kindra657

I've added the family last name to the top and a little flare here and there... tell me what you guys think! I'm so excited and proud of myself!!!


----------



## big jack 2002

Very, very nice.  Great Job!!
Barbara


----------



## LindaBabe

That looks GREAT!  No one would ever know by looking at it that it was your first ever attempt!


----------



## kindra657

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## fluvannaj

I can't seem to find ribbon on ThingsRemembered.com  Where is it located on the site??

Fluvanna


----------



## Peaceableone

Go to ThingsRemembered.com and search for ribbon.  You should get two pages returned.  The ribbon is on page two.  My custom ribbon has already shipped!  That was fast.


----------



## ppony

I finished my FE tonight. It's not great and what I had envisioned, BUT it's done and will work. 

Completely NO SEW.


----------



## natale1980

ppony said:


> I finished my FE tonight. It's not great and what I had envisioned, BUT it's done and will work.
> 
> Completely NO SEW.



It's AWESOME!!!
"Mine" <---- hee hee hee

-nat


----------



## tngal

bobbie0253 said:


> I just got done making our FE gifts for our upcoming cruise. I love how they turned out and can't wait to hand them out. If you are on the 9-26-09 Magic sailing.... don't peek!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a Laminating machine at Wal-Mart for under $25 and LOVE it. The bookmarks and kids game card were so easy to make. It will get lots of use in our house for the kids school things. I may even make up some things for Christmas gifts with it.



About how long would you say to cut the ribbon for something like this? I am doing something similar to this, but not sure how long to cut the ribbons. Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## SmallWorld71

Fabulous ideas everyone!


----------



## TraciM

I am not a crafty person at all. I seriously cannot cut and paste or color in the lines and eBays prices for an FE are insane. Is it tacky to use a Disney tote bag? I am still considering EBay since my kids are dying to participate but I was just curious.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

TraciM said:


> I am not a crafty person at all. I seriously cannot cut and paste or color in the lines and eBays prices for an FE are insane. Is it tacky to use a Disney tote bag? I am still considering EBay since my kids are dying to participate but I was just curious.



I say no, not tacky.  I'm going to try to find a Disney Christmas stocking.  (I suppose I should put that on my to-do list!)


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

I bought an FE for myself (only $30 on ebay) thought it was a good investment for all our Disney cruises.  BUT my SIL didnt have one so I took a denim bag and ironed on a cute DIS'ers design that I used as a magnet too.  It made a cute FE for them and was very cheap...like $3.    

I too made keychains for part of my per cabin gift , along with door hangers(like come in/keep out--disney style), and made the girls braclets with their names and the boys neckalces with leather cording and their fav sports team!!  Along with some odds and ends!

I love the homemade FE--I am not that talented...LOL  Ok maybe I am and don't give myself credit..LOL


----------



## ppony

TraciM said:


> I am not a crafty person at all. I seriously cannot cut and paste or color in the lines and eBays prices for an FE are insane. Is it tacky to use a Disney tote bag? I am still considering EBay since my kids are dying to participate but I was just curious.



I think jsut participating allows you to use whatever you want for a FE!  It's jsut awesome you want to participate! So go for it! Use anything!   Spoken by someone who has yet to cruise.


----------



## kindra657

TraciM said:


> I am not a crafty person at all. I seriously cannot cut and paste or color in the lines and eBays prices for an FE are insane. Is it tacky to use a Disney tote bag? I am still considering EBay since my kids are dying to participate but I was just curious.



TraciM, this was offered to me with Disney love so I "pay it forward" and offer to make one for you! I didn't think I'd be able to make mine but I did and it was a lot of fun and I did it all in 1 day!!  PM me if you're interested! I have a few things coming up soon, but I could have it for you long before your cruise!


----------



## twinsr241

We just got back yesterday.  Here's a picture of what I made for our FE gift.   My family used it as an autograph book, but it could also be used as a scrapbook.


----------



## disneyfreak1

twinsr241 said:


> We just got back yesterday. Here's a picture of what I made for our FE gift. My family used it as an autograph book, but it could also be used as a scrapbook.


 
Adorable!  I love it!


----------



## ppony

CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sherreis

I love the scrapbook!!!!!!!!  Great job.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Unfortunately the photos have not come out well. I had lanyards made with the name of out cruise meet thread and the dates on as the main gift, but I also made those. All ladies and the girls 6 and over got a cell phone / bag charm spelling out the word Magic with Swarovsky crystals in the ship's colours as accents. For the boys, I had lampwork beads made and turned them into zipper pulls/ bag charms. The boys aged 6 to 9 got Mickeys and the older boys got skulls with Mickey ears.











Corinna


----------



## 29apr00

twinsr241 said:


> We just got back yesterday.  Here's a picture of what I made for our FE gift.   My family used it as an autograph book, but it could also be used as a scrapbook.





dolphingirl47 said:


> Unfortunately the photos have not come out well. I had lanyards made with the name of out cruise meet thread and the dates on as the main gift, but I also made those. All ladies and the girls 6 and over got a cell phone / bag charm spelling out the word Magic with Swarovsky crystals in the ship's colours as accents. For the boys, I had lampwork beads made and turned them into zipper pulls/ bag charms. The boys aged 6 to 9 got Mickeys and the older boys got skulls with Mickey ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corinna



OMG those are great FE Gifts!  Mine seems so plain, processed and cheap now.


----------



## Disney Nana 4

Good job,Ppony!!! I've got 3 to make for March, and I can't sew. I hope I can glue everything. Maybe I'll use paper plates!  LOL


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

I love my cell phone charm!!  People ask me where I got it and I say u must have either sailed with me or go to England and have Corinna make it!!  =))
Thanks Corinna!!!!!!


----------



## GoofyTraci

ppony said:


> Okay, I JUST finished mine. They have a month to dry as they are oils. I pulled heavy inspiration from other Disney artists but this is TOTALLY my style anyway so it was easy to do them. These are just for per cabin/adults. I'll sign them and then on the side of the canvas I'll be writing the cruise date.   I have other little things for them the kids will like.
> 
> If you are on the 11/15 cruise, do NOT pan down or you'll ruin the surprise!



OMG I just saw these tonight and OMG they are awesome. My husband would soooo love that donald one. I am leaving the ship the day you get on.


----------



## ppony

GoofyTraci said:


> OMG I just saw these tonight and OMG they are awesome. My husband would soooo love that donald one. I am leaving the ship the day you get on.



THANKS!!!!   I did a Stitch and a Dory one too. I'll upload the pix after the kids are in bed. They were FUN to do! All of the ones you saw were inspired by other paintings but Dory and Stitch were completely original.
Can I bribe you to leave the ship in decent sailing shape for us getting on?


----------



## Kurby

WOW - ok - after your november cruise - when is your next cruise??

i may have to stalk you for one of those HEHE


----------



## elmo2200

I made scrapbooking embellishments with my Cricut machine.  Adults will get Disney tin with embellishments inside and matching notebook and pen.  Inside the tin is also this note "Hope you have a WONDERful time with these!  they are great for scrapbooking, crafts, or decorating a photo album."  Items will be in a sandwich bag with custom bag topper.  Hope they like them!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Those are VERY cute!! What cricut cartridge(s) did you use?


----------



## disneyfreak1

elmo2200 said:


> I made scrapbooking embellishments with my Cricut machine. Adults will get Disney tin with embellishments inside and matching notebook and pen. Inside the tin is also this note "Hope you have a WONDERful time with these! they are great for scrapbooking, crafts, or decorating a photo album." Items will be in a sandwich bag with custom bag topper. Hope they like them!


 
Love those and what an awesome idea!


----------



## GoofyTraci

ppony said:


> THANKS!!!!   I did a Stitch and a Dory one too. I'll upload the pix after the kids are in bed. They were FUN to do! All of the ones you saw were inspired by other paintings but Dory and Stitch were completely original.
> Can I bribe you to leave the ship in decent sailing shape for us getting on?



I can only be bribed with a painting. Ok Ok I will leave it in good shape for you anyway.


----------



## disneymomoffour

[





[/QUOTE]

Love these! Great idea! I also used my cricut to make these journals for the boys on our cruise.






[/IMG]


----------



## Disneyelf10

.  oops....


----------



## Disneyelf10

Here are some pictures of the paperbag scrapbook I made for part of my FE gifts for my upcoming cruise.
some of them
http://i1010.photobucket.com/albums/af223/disneyelf10/IMG_3120.jpg
front cover
http://i1010.photobucket.com/albums/af223/disneyelf10/IMG_3123.jpg
front cover
http://i1010.photobucket.com/albums/af223/disneyelf10/IMG_3127.jpg
inside pages
http://i1010.photobucket.com/albums/af223/disneyelf10/IMG_3124.jpg
Inside note card in pocket
http://i1010.photobucket.com/albums/af223/disneyelf10/IMG_3128.jpg


----------



## bevtoy

Heres my home made Fish Extender...used fabric fusion tape and iron on hem tape to seal it together its only costs a few dollars to make.
Theres plenty of Mickey patches available on Ebay I am making a second for my kids cabin so I will post another in a day or two.


----------



## elmo2200

disneymomoffour and disneyelf10 - y'all did a great job.  Thanks for sharing your magic!
I thought making embellishments wouldn't take too long but with our large group it took several hours.  I wanted to be OCD and make many more but wised up.  
Mndisneygirl - I used Mickey and Friends.  The starfish and shell is Dreams come true.  I wanted to make more from Dreams Come True but it was just taking too much time and I ran out of the colors of paper I wanted to use.  If I find time to burn I could add seahorses, bubbles, Ariel's name, etc.

Last time I used the Cricut to make each child a personalized license plate.  Then they were decorated with stickers, laminated, and we put magnets on back. Those went over well.  As did the "Love that Mouse" magnets I made.  Just some ideas...


----------



## ppiew

those are beautiful!  what on earth do you use to make a 'license plate'??  Is it cardboard of some sort?  Your stuff is really creative.    Wish I could do something like that.


----------



## shannonetherton

elmo2200 said:


> disneymomoffour and disneyelf10 - y'all did a great job.  Thanks for sharing your magic!
> I thought making embellishments wouldn't take too long but with our large group it took several hours.  I wanted to be OCD and make many more but wised up.
> Mndisneygirl - I used Mickey and Friends.  The starfish and shell is Dreams come true.  I wanted to make more from Dreams Come True but it was just taking too much time and I ran out of the colors of paper I wanted to use.  If I find time to burn I could add seahorses, bubbles, Ariel's name, etc.
> 
> Last time I used the Cricut to make each child a personalized license plate.  Then they were decorated with stickers, laminated, and we put magnets on back. Those went over well.  As did the "Love that Mouse" magnets I made.  Just some ideas...




That is too funny!  I was working last night on the license plates.  I have a gypsy and I was customizing them!!  great minds.  I have Mickey and friends on the way and I am totally stealing your fabulous idea!  The Cricut is so amazing I need to utilize it as much as I can!!  Thanks for the idea!!  I was in a rut!!
SHan


----------



## molette

I really hope my cruise does the FE! All of these are amazing! Great job everyone.


----------



## bevtoy

I will post the gifts I gave (home made) and what I received after I get abck, some of my "Crusie Mates" are participating in this thread and I don't want to ruin their surprise.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

bevtoy said:


> I will post the gifts I gave (home made) and what I received after I get abck, some of my "Crusie Mates" are participating in this thread and I don't want to ruin their surprise.



Come on Bev....PUHLEEEZE????


----------



## uncw89

Will someone that made the license plates post a pic of them. I have a cricut and this sounds like a great idea for my next cruise. I'm not sure when that will be, be it will happen sometime! I'm waiting to see where the Dream will be going!


----------



## Madisonznana

ppony said:


> Okay, I JUST finished mine. They have a month to dry as they are oils. I pulled heavy inspiration from other Disney artists but this is TOTALLY my style anyway so it was easy to do them. These are just for per cabin/adults. I'll sign them and then on the side of the canvas I'll be writing the cruise date.   I have other little things for them the kids will like.
> 
> If you are on the 11/15 cruise, do NOT pan down or you'll ruin the surprise!



These are totally amazing!  You are very talented and your shipmates quite lucky!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Scooby3x1y said:


> Come on Bev....PUHLEEEZE????



Your dog is just the cutest!!!  I love seeing that picture!


----------



## ljm23

ppony said:


> UM YAH! I TOTALLY wish. I'm regretting only booking a 4 day. It's all we could afford at the time but gosh, I am still WISHING!
> 
> They are all 4x4 so they'll fit neatly in the luggage. I only have about a dozen.  I put driers in the paint too so they are already well on their way to being dry.
> 
> Okay, enogh stalling for me, I have to paint ponies.


Wow, we're on the cruise right before you and I'd hate to show you my FE's in comparison.   They're great!


----------



## sherreis

bevtoy said:


> Heres my home made Fish Extender...used fabric fusion tape and iron on hem tape to seal it together its only costs a few dollars to make.
> Theres plenty of Mickey patches available on Ebay I am making a second for my kids cabin so I will post another in a day or two.



Very pretty.  Where did you get your red fabric?


----------



## jeniamt

elmo2200 said:


> I made scrapbooking embellishments with my Cricut machine.  Adults will get Disney tin with embellishments inside and matching notebook and pen.  Inside the tin is also this note "Hope you have a WONDERful time with these!  they are great for scrapbooking, crafts, or decorating a photo album."  Items will be in a sandwich bag with custom bag topper.  Hope they like them!



Love these!  Did you make the tins and notebooks as well?  What makes them shiny?


----------



## bevtoy

Hobby Lobby a craft store





sherreis said:


> Very pretty.  Where did you get your red fabric?


----------



## eeyoremommy

I have the kids and the teens covered.  I am having a hard time with the family/adult gift.  Any ideas (non-alcoholic)?


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Mndisneygirl said:


> Your dog is just the cutest!!!  I love seeing that picture!



Thanks!  She was about 4 or 5 years younger there.  It's still my favorite pic though.


----------



## sherreis

bevtoy said:


> Hobby Lobby a craft store



Thanks.   One just opened up about an hour from here.  Might be worth a ride.


----------



## bevtoy

You most certainly should!




brucechase said:


> Had to wait until our return but I custom made water bottles with each person's name and the sailing date.  The hardest part was getting on 3 small cases of water.  I should post this is the thread of "why do you have to bring water onboard, can't you drink the ship's water".


----------



## bevtoy

May I use your black and white/red Micky picture on the cruise graphics board its very good!




Anal Annie said:


> I designed & ordered custom luggage tags as one of the gifts I gave for our FE's.  It was a lot of fun.  I found this pic somewhere online (orig. in color) and I turned it to B & W and then added Mickey in his Captains uniform.  Several of us were doing back-to-back cruises but there were also a couple of families that were only doing the 4 n cruise...so I customized the dates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought a box of business card magnets at Staples and designed & printed frig magnets for our DIS group.  (It's REALLY hard to find, but I put a Hidden Mickey in it too!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have pics of the other gifts I got, but there was some really cool stuff.  Others in our group gave lanyards, ordered custom labeled candy bars, custom printed M & M's, custom notepads...someone else also made frig magnets...ummm let's see...someone painted picture frames...  We got SO many cool gifts!


----------



## bevtoy

May I use your black and white/red Micky picture on the cruise graphics board its very good!




Anal Annie said:


> I designed & ordered custom luggage tags as one of the gifts I gave for our FE's.  It was a lot of fun.  I found this pic somewhere online (orig. in color) and I turned it to B & W and then added Mickey in his Captains uniform.  Several of us were doing back-to-back cruises but there were also a couple of families that were only doing the 4 n cruise...so I customized the dates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought a box of business card magnets at Staples and designed & printed frig magnets for our DIS group.  (It's REALLY hard to find, but I put a Hidden Mickey in it too!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have pics of the other gifts I got, but there was some really cool stuff.  Others in our group gave lanyards, ordered custom labeled candy bars, custom printed M & M's, custom notepads...someone else also made frig magnets...ummm let's see...someone painted picture frames...  We got SO many cool gifts!


----------



## bevtoy

For the last time NO!!! Now stop your beggin...





Scooby3x1y said:


> Come on Bev....PUHLEEEZE????


----------



## elmo2200

uncw89 said:


> Will someone that made the license plates post a pic of them. I have a cricut and this sounds like a great idea for my next cruise. I'm not sure when that will be, be it will happen sometime! I'm waiting to see where the Dream will be going!



I'm sorry but I don't have any. I can describe it pretty well.  I used the Mickey Font cartridge.  I used the plain license plate but you could also use the one with Mickey ears.  The same cartridge was used to cut out letters for all the names.  Small Mickey and friends stickers were used to decorate them.  This would also be cute with Pluto's bone or the ticket... I forgot how cool this cartridge is.  I may cut more items for my FEs.

Jeniamnt - The tins, notebooks, and pins are from Target.  My Target ran out FAST so they checked area stores for me and I drove to three stores to get all I needed.

HTH  Happy Sailing!!!


----------



## ppony

Okay. I'm done (WHEW!!!!) and finally took good pix this time. I didn't take them of all the colorways I did the Mickey head in mainly because they are already packed for the cruise and I had that one pic a few pages back with all of them anyway. I did Stitch for myself becuse I LOVE Stitch  and I did 2 more of Donald because my DH wanted to keep him too. I'm not sure I'll get my personal copy of Captain Mickey done in time. He's sketched on the canvas but I've been painting horses for custiomers to get them done to get $ for spending on the Mouse!
Enjoy. 














P.Ps.
THANK YOU for all the sweet and kids requests for buying these, I just can't sell them w/o Disney's approval and I'll never get that. LOL  I'm just happy to give them as gifts to my fellow cruisers. And believe it or not, they took less than a day to finish all of them.


----------



## bevtoy

Those are great!





ppony said:


> Okay. I'm done (WHEW!!!!) and finally took good pix this time. I didn't take them of all the colorways I did the Mickey head in mainly because they are already packed for the cruise and I had that one pic a few pages back with all of them anyway. I did Stitch for myself becuse I LOVE Stitch  and I did 2 more of Donald because my DH wanted to keep him too. I'm not sure I'll get my personal copy of Captain Mickey done in time. He's sketched on the canvas but I've been painting horses for custiomers to get them done to get $ for spending on the Mouse!
> Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.Ps.
> THANK YOU for all the sweet and kids requests for buying these, I just can't sell them w/o Disney's approval and I'll never get that. LOL  I'm just happy to give them as gifts to my fellow cruisers. And believe it or not, they took less than a day to finish all of them.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

PPONY-----first awesome paintings!  How many cabins did u have to make them for?   Secondly when U are on board will u book Oct 2011 Mexican Riviera....then I can pray for one....LOL


----------



## ppony

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> PPONY-----first awesome paintings!  How many cabins did u have to make them for?   Secondly when U are on board will u book Oct 2011 Mexican Riviera....then I can pray for one....LOL



THANKS!  

I had to make about a dozen of them. They are all 4x4. So nice and small. 
 I was telling DH I was afraid I'd want to book another cruise while onboard and he said "no". We'll see! But we are hoping to buy into DVC so I might really have to be good.  Enjoy your 2011 cruise!


----------



## lck33

PPony - Those are amazing.  You are extremely talented!  Thank you for sharing them with us.

Elsie


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

<bumping> up for some good ideas!


----------



## wuv tigger

carmie3377 said:


> A cricut is an electronic cutter.  It takes little cartridges with different designs or fonts.  The expression is a larger version of the cricut.  Anyway, check out cricut.com for any all information about it.  The DS is the Cricut Design Studio.  It enables a user to hook their cricut up to a computer to merge shapes and fonts from different cartridges, change sizes, ect.
> 
> I'm sure that someone can post a better explanation, but there is so many awesome things about the cricut it's hard for me to explain it.  The website is a great source of information.



Good to "see" you online tonight ... how many more days do I have to keep this secret? 

wuv tigger


----------



## croppincolburn

bevtoy, that red fabric is what I used for my kitchen curtains. You have good taste! LOL


----------



## carmie3377

wuv tigger said:


> Good to "see" you online tonight ... how many more days do I have to keep this secret?
> 
> wuv tigger



I don't think I ever log out! I keep a tab open at all times with the DIS up.  I think I show as logged in 24/7!


----------



## lmhall2000

Stephanie!! I KNOW!! When you take your cruise, why don't you do an onboard booking for the May 5th mediterranean cruise??? That way maybe we would get one of your paintings, I know you've ALWAYS wanted to visit Italy!   GREAT paintings!!!!
Tara


----------



## bevtoy

Great minds think alike



croppincolburn said:


> bevtoy, that red fabric is what I used for my kitchen curtains. You have good taste! LOL


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

ppony said:


> Okay. I'm done (WHEW!!!!) and finally took good pix this time. I didn't take them of all the colorways I did the Mickey head in mainly because they are already packed for the cruise and I had that one pic a few pages back with all of them anyway. I did Stitch for myself becuse I LOVE Stitch  and I did 2 more of Donald because my DH wanted to keep him too. I'm not sure I'll get my personal copy of Captain Mickey done in time. He's sketched on the canvas but I've been painting horses for custiomers to get them done to get $ for spending on the Mouse!
> Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.Ps.
> THANK YOU for all the sweet and kids requests for buying these, I just can't sell them w/o Disney's approval and I'll never get that. LOL  I'm just happy to give them as gifts to my fellow cruisers. And believe it or not, they took less than a day to finish all of them.


Your artwork is amazing!!  I'm in awe.  And very upset that I'm not on your cruise.  I understand why you can't sell them but I really want to buy a few of them!!!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

bump


----------



## thefyshes

I'm sorry...I'm new!  Love this idea but have no idea what FE is....where the list is and how to get involved.  Any help for this disney excited Mum!  Thanks


----------



## tjbaggott

thefyshes said:


> I'm sorry...I'm new!  Love this idea but have no idea what FE is....where the list is and how to get involved.  Any help for this disney excited Mum!  Thanks



People join the FE exchange for their cruise, on their Cruise MEETS thread (found at the top of the main Cruise thread).
Outside each stateroom is a metal Fish Hook, from which people in the exchange hang a pocketed wall hanging for gifts to be put into.  This hangining is called a Fish Extender thus the name FE Exchange.
The exchange is like a secret santa and is a lot of fun.  Some groups are HUGE others are small.  We participated in my first exchange recently and it really did add some Magic to our Cruise!  It was nice to come back to our stateroom at various times of the day and find small gifts in our FE.


----------



## thefyshes

Thanks for taking the time to explain....


----------



## kkmcan

OMG, I want those paintings!  Do you take orders? I have a disney bathroom that I need artwork for.  PM me if you do something like this.

Kelly


----------



## TraciM

I am not sure what thread to put this in and I hope I do not ruin the surprise for the people on my cruise in my meet thread but I have to ask.

For the autographed picture mats does anyone have a saying that could be placed on a note card when giving? I am thinking of giving them on day one or two allowing time to turn it in to guest services. I did think about turning them in myself but my concern is it will be too many so I was going to tape the edge with painters tape, wrap with a bow and add a note and sharpie.


----------



## Ashansen

TraciM said:


> I am not sure what thread to put this in and I hope I do not ruin the surprise for the people on my cruise in my meet thread but I have to ask.
> 
> For the autographed picture mats does anyone have a saying that could be placed on a note card when giving? I am thinking of giving them on day one or two allowing time to turn it in to guest services. I did think about turning them in myself but my concern is it will be too many so I was going to tape the edge with painters tape, wrap with a bow and add a note and sharpie.



I am guessing you're doing this for your Magic trip....how about a little poem like this:

To make sure you keep the MAGIC alive, 
Turn this mat into to Guest Services, as soon as it arrives.
At the end of the trip, it will be returned to you, 
With signatures from your favorite characters, and maybe a surprise or two!

So hurry, dont wait, you dont want to miss out,
This is one to cherish, without a doubt!


----------



## TraciM

Ashansen said:


> I am guessing you're doing this for your Magic trip....how about a little poem like this:
> 
> To make sure you keep the MAGIC alive,
> Turn this mat into to Guest Services, as soon as it arrives.
> At the end of the trip, it will be returned to you,
> With signatures from your favorite characters, and maybe a surprise or two!
> 
> So hurry, dont wait, you dont want to miss out,
> This is one to cherish, without a doubt!



I like it! Thanks!


----------



## disneyfreak1

Ashansen said:


> I am guessing you're doing this for your Magic trip....how about a little poem like this:
> 
> To make sure you keep the MAGIC alive,
> Turn this mat into to Guest Services, as soon as it arrives.
> At the end of the trip, it will be returned to you,
> With signatures from your favorite characters, and maybe a surprise or two!
> 
> So hurry, dont wait, you dont want to miss out,
> This is one to cherish, without a doubt!


 
Great job!


----------



## CRUIZEN MAMMA

CRUIZEN MAMMA said:


> here's the link to a picture of the Fe gift, I'm giving - leaving in 5 days
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2049720&page=112



bumping for the upcomming holiday season


----------



## disneyfreak1

I have pics to post, but it will not be until after I return on Dec. 13th.


----------



## Ashansen

I leave for Disney on Sat (2 more sleeps as my kids say!)....then we'll be on the Thanksgiving cruise on the Wonder.  Just finished my FE's and have taken pictures. I'll post as soon as I get back!  

Thanks for all the ideas everyone has submitted on this board!  They've all been great inspiration!

Ashley


----------



## BoogasMom

We are going on our very first DCL cruise in December.  I saw someone posted on this thread about homemade Christmas ornaments as an FE gift.  I had that idea too but I can't seem to come up with any designs....HELP!!!!!  Anyone have any ideas?   Has anyone done this before????


----------



## tjbaggott

BoogasMom said:


> We are going on our very first DCL cruise in December.  I saw someone posted on this thread about homemade Christmas ornaments as an FE gift.  I had that idea too but I can't seem to come up with any designs....HELP!!!!!  Anyone have any ideas?   Has anyone done this before????



I've seen Sanddollars with a photo of the wonder glued in the middle, sprarkle's round the edge, then a gold string attached for hanging it on the tree.


----------



## disneyfreak1

BoogasMom said:


> We are going on our very first DCL cruise in December. I saw someone posted on this thread about homemade Christmas ornaments as an FE gift. I had that idea too but I can't seem to come up with any designs....HELP!!!!! Anyone have any ideas? Has anyone done this before????


 
Here's one:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2049720&page=112

and another on page 5 of this thread.

You can PM me for another idea....too many lurkers from my upcoming cruise on this board.


----------



## SmallWorld71

BoogasMom said:


> We are going on our very first DCL cruise in December.  I saw someone posted on this thread about homemade Christmas ornaments as an FE gift.  I had that idea too but I can't seem to come up with any designs....HELP!!!!!  Anyone have any ideas?   Has anyone done this before????



What about looking on the thread that has magnet designs? Maybe that will give you some inspiration.


----------



## TraciM

Anyone have any pictures of autographed pic mats? What size mat do you find is best?


----------



## 29apr00

disneyfreak1 said:


> I have pics to post, but it will not be until after I return on Dec. 13th.




 we won't look!


----------



## disneyfreak1

29apr00 said:


> we won't look!


 
You can look!!!....when it shows up in your Fish Extender!


----------



## ppony

I'm back from my cruise and giving the paintings.  I just LOVE giving! I have to say I hope they all did actually get to their owners because I was REALLY disappointed to get some nasty, snide comments written on my door and some door decorations stolen within a few hours of getting to our stateroom.   What gives with some people.  I hope they all liked them. I gave a spare to Mike the concierge becuase he was just SO cool and wonderful. I tink he did liked it.


----------



## ppiew

What? Nasty comments with the beautiful pictures you gave them?  Ask for them back and send them to me!  I would be on my knees in grateful thanks for the enormous amount of love and work you put into those.  How totally ignorant!


----------



## ppony

ppiew said:


> What? Nasty comments with the beautiful pictures you gave them?  Ask for them back and send them to me!  I would be on my knees in grateful thanks for the enormous amount of love and work you put into those.  How totally ignorant!



OH no no no.  Sorry.   It wasn't from anyone that got the gifts. Just random idiots walking down our hall.   Sad thing was, it was the 8th deck so not nearly as many rooms or opportunities on that first day for lots of people walking there. So it was a small ratio of people to pull mean spirited people from.   Oh well. I took the white board down. I saw they had written stuff on other boards too.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

ppony said:


> OH no no no.  Sorry.   It wasn't from anyone that got the gifts. Just random idiots walking down our hall.   Sad thing was, it was the 8th deck so not nearly as many rooms or opportunities on that first day for lots of people walking there. So it was a small ratio of people to pull mean spirited people from.   Oh well. I took the white board down. I saw they had written stuff on other boards too.



Did they write it on the wipe board?


----------



## ppony

Scooby3x1y said:


> Did they write it on the wipe board?



Yes.  It was sad. I was pretty emotional that day anyway. LONG day, toddler just being a pill and I had not taken my depression meds in 2 days. So I was in tears at our Animator's Palette dinner.  I get easily upset by rudeness of others in places I don't expect it. I had wanted to keep the board up but it was best to take it down.


----------



## wilma-bride

ppony said:


> Yes.  It was sad. I was pretty emotional that day anyway. LONG day, toddler just being a pill and I had not taken my depression meds in 2 days. So I was in tears at our Animator's Palette dinner.  I get easily upset by rudeness of others in places I don't expect it. I had wanted to keep the board up but it was best to take it down.



Stephanie, I am so sorry this happened to you.  We wrote some little 'Hello' messages on some boards we saw on our cruise, while delivering our FE gifts, but can't believe people would stoop so low as to write nasty stuff.

Please don't let it upset you too much


----------



## Mom22tinks

ppony said:


> Yes.  It was sad. I was pretty emotional that day anyway. LONG day, toddler just being a pill and I had not taken my depression meds in 2 days. So I was in tears at our Animator's Palette dinner.  I get easily upset by rudeness of others in places I don't expect it. I had wanted to keep the board up but it was best to take it down.



I am so sorry about those people who were so immature and rude to you.  I too get easily emotional about other peoples rudeness and find it upsetting that they would do somehting so mean spirited.  Probably just a bunch of young unsupervised teenagers.


----------



## Anal Annie

bevtoy said:


> May I use your black and white/red Micky picture on the cruise graphics board its very good!



Hi - I just saw your post...yes, of course.  
(I never go over there...what do you do with it there?  Do you use it as is?)


----------



## Anal Annie

ppony said:


> OH no no no.  Sorry.   It wasn't from anyone that got the gifts. Just random idiots walking down our hall.   Sad thing was, it was the 8th deck so not nearly as many rooms or opportunities on that first day for lots of people walking there. So it was a small ratio of people to pull mean spirited people from.   Oh well. I took the white board down. I saw they had written stuff on other boards too.



I'm sorry to hear that but have "been there".   We did back-to-backs on the Wonder last summer and had absolutely no problems on our 4 nighter but came "home" to find profantiy written on our dry erase board several times on the 3 nighter!  And we were staying in one of the forward SPH cabins so also didn't really have all that much traffic going by us.   But that is one reason we'll never do another 3 nighter.  The people were rude.  I hope you had fun and enjoyed your cruise tho other than that.


----------



## CRUIZEN MAMMA

BoogasMom said:


> We are going on our very first DCL cruise in December.  I saw someone posted on this thread about homemade Christmas ornaments as an FE gift.  I had that idea too but I can't seem to come up with any designs....HELP!!!!!  Anyone have any ideas?   Has anyone done this before????



PAGE 15 I posted simple instructions how I did the sand dollars- really very easy pm me if you need more details- happy to help- actual disigns on the sanddollars  were created by the talented people on the disign thread-


----------



## bevtoy

Anal Annie said:


> Hi - I just saw your post...yes, of course.
> (I never go over there...what do you do with it there?  Do you use it as is?)



We take the current text off, put in something like "The Smith family cruising with Micky" and the date and print it out for a stateroom door magnet.


----------



## asmith1113

We were inspired by the great ideas on this thread to bring homemade FE gifts.  My husband did watercolors of the ship for the adults.  Thanks for the idea to go homemade!

I am not sure if this works or not.  Have been trying to figure out how to post a pic of these all day.


----------



## bevtoy

They look good!






asmith1113 said:


> We were inspired by the great ideas on this thread to bring homemade FE gifts.  My husband did watercolors of the ship for the adults.  Thanks for the idea to go homemade!
> 
> I am not sure if this works or not.  Have been trying to figure out how to post a pic of these all day.


----------



## Woobie

So much talent you all have. 

Now that our cruise is over, I can share what we did. I gave hubby a Mickey head template. He cut SEVERAL out with a jigsaw. I then sanded the edges. We spray painted all of them with chalkboard paint. I hot glued a red ribbon to the back, then attached a piece of chalk to the end with masking tape. I think they looked pretty good. Unfortunately, I can't post pictures.


----------



## natale1980

Woobie said:


> So much talent you all have.
> 
> Now that our cruise is over, I can share what we did. I gave hubby a Mickey head template. He cut SEVERAL out with a jigsaw. I then sanded the edges. We spray painted all of them with chalkboard paint. I hot glued a red ribbon to the back, then attached a piece of chalk to the end with masking tape. I think they looked pretty good. Unfortunately, I can't post pictures.



Great idea!

-nat


----------



## ppony

Woobie said:


> So much talent you all have.
> 
> Now that our cruise is over, I can share what we did. I gave hubby a Mickey head template. He cut SEVERAL out with a jigsaw. I then sanded the edges. We spray painted all of them with chalkboard paint. I hot glued a red ribbon to the back, then attached a piece of chalk to the end with masking tape. I think they looked pretty good. Unfortunately, I can't post pictures.



WAY cute idea!!!!!!!


----------



## mommyarewegoingback

Woobie said:


> So much talent you all have.
> 
> Now that our cruise is over, I can share what we did. I gave hubby a Mickey head template. He cut SEVERAL out with a jigsaw. I then sanded the edges. We spray painted all of them with chalkboard paint. I hot glued a red ribbon to the back, then attached a piece of chalk to the end with masking tape. I think they looked pretty good. Unfortunately, I can't post pictures.



It was beautiful!  My kids and DH love it!  They keep changing the messages on our hidden mickey chalkboard!  Thank you again!
-virginia


----------



## Peaceableone

It sounds adorable.  Virginia, can you post a picture of it?  How big is it? How thick is it?

TIA



mommyarewegoingback said:


> It was beautiful!  My kids and DH love it!  They keep changing the messages on our hidden mickey chalkboard!  Thank you again!
> -virginia


----------



## mommyarewegoingback

Peaceableone said:


> It sounds adorable.  Virginia, can you post a picture of it?  How big is it? How thick is it?
> 
> TIA


Unfortunately I am at POFQ right now, I will take a picture and post if no else has by the time I can "sneak" away to do it.
-virginia


----------



## Mndisneygirl

What a great idea!  Some people are just so clever and creative!  I too would love to see a picture.


----------



## pursuethekingdom

I highly suggest anyone taking a future cruise check to see if PPONY (posted above) is going.   Her avatar of the Stitch in Oil is a sample of her AWESOME gifts.   I had 2 rooms and each room got a Mickey Painting and they are jaw dropping great.   I gave mine to my sister who was with us on the cruise.   The 2 paintings together made a great set and I hated breaking 'em up.  Plus with all my kids I don't know if something that nice should be kept around for now.   Anyway - THANKS Steph so much !!!


----------



## ppony

pursuethekingdom said:


> I highly suggest anyone taking a future cruise check to see if PPONY (posted above) is going.   Her avatar of the Stitch in Oil is a sample of her AWESOME gifts.   I had 2 rooms and each room got a Mickey Painting and they are jaw dropping great.   I gave mine to my sister who was with us on the cruise.   The 2 paintings together made a great set and I hated breaking 'em up.  Plus with all my kids I don't know if something that nice should be kept around for now.   Anyway - THANKS Steph so much !!!



 
thanks Mike!!!!

I'm SO sorry we missed you Krystyne was heading off to see you shortly after we saw her at Palos. If we didn't have the toddler in the Nirsery and had already gotten a  call, I might have hung around to see ya. 

Glad you liked them!!!!


----------



## big jack 2002

Your chalkboard was great!!  My family loved it!!
Thanks for all of your hard work.
Barbara


----------



## revrob

Can I ask how long before your cruises did you guys start organizing an exchange?  I have signed up on our cruise date meet and have PMed the person that started the thread and have not had any success in even having our family name added to the thread.    I'm very sad.  I really wanted to make our family an FE and was looking forward to the exchange, but it's looking like it may not happen.  Our cruise dates are March 14-18, 2010.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

revrob said:


> Can I ask how long before your cruises did you guys start organizing an exchange?  I have signed up on our cruise date meet and have PMed the person that started the thread and have not had any success in even having our family name added to the thread.    I'm very sad.  I really wanted to make our family an FE and was looking forward to the exchange, but it's looking like it may not happen.  Our cruise dates are March 14-18, 2010.



Spearhead it yourself.  Just because someone else started the thread doesn't mean they have to organize the FE list.  Just ask in general terms who is interested.  You only need 3 or 4 to say yes, start your list, you're on your way.  As it grows, you can ask for help, organize a database (someone did ours on Yahoo) to invite others too, etc.

Go for it.  Everyone else may be thinking the same as you just not wanting to step up.


----------



## islandjen

revrob said:


> Can I ask how long before your cruises did you guys start organizing an exchange?  I have signed up on our cruise date meet and have PMed the person that started the thread and have not had any success in even having our family name added to the thread.    I'm very sad.  I really wanted to make our family an FE and was looking forward to the exchange, but it's looking like it may not happen.  Our cruise dates are March 14-18, 2010.



I haven't heard any plans yet and we cruise on the 6th of Feb..  I am on a list though and am not worrying.  Hopefully it's just to early for your group.


----------



## revrob

Scooby3x1y said:


> Spearhead it yourself.  Just because someone else started the thread doesn't mean they have to organize the FE list.  Just ask in general terms who is interested.  You only need 3 or 4 to say yes, start your list, you're on your way.  As it grows, you can ask for help, organize a database (someone did ours on Yahoo) to invite others too, etc.
> 
> Go for it.  Everyone else may be thinking the same as you just not wanting to step up.



Can you tell me if this thread usually is a part of the meet thread?  Or is it a separate thread in the general cruise line board?  I can head it up, I'm just not real sure how it is usually organized?


----------



## Scooby3x1y

revrob said:


> Can you tell me if this thread usually is a part of the meet thread?  Or is it a separate thread in the general cruise line board?  I can head it up, I'm just not real sure how it is usually organized?



Yeah, totally on your cruise thread.  That way those who are coming to meet and chat, will get to know one another.  How many people are on your thread now?  Just throw the question out there and see what the interest is.  Offer to head it up, and when new people come on, greet them and offer to include them in the FE exchange.

One thing that our group did this time that didn't happen in past groups is that they put a deadline on it so that you didn't have tons booking at the last minute and being added.  That way you don't have to reshop for new gifts.  The TA's, airline people, FL residents will book last minute for their deals, and that's okay if everyone has extras.  A few wanted in, and it was offered that if anyone had extras to include them.  Some will not because they don't have enough. 

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## revrob

Scooby3x1y said:


> Yeah, totally on your cruise thread.  That way those who are coming to meet and chat, will get to know one another.  How many people are on your thread now?  Just throw the question out there and see what the interest is.  Offer to head it up, and when new people come on, greet them and offer to include them in the FE exchange.
> 
> One thing that our group did this time that didn't happen in past groups is that they put a deadline on it so that you didn't have tons booking at the last minute and being added.  That way you don't have to reshop for new gifts.  The TA's, airline people, FL residents will book last minute for their deals, and that's okay if everyone has extras.  A few wanted in, and it was offered that if anyone had extras to include them.  Some will not because they don't have enough.
> 
> Hope it works out for you.




Thanks for clearing that up for me.  I offered when I first signed up on the thread.  There hasn't been much action at all on the thread since that time.  The person that started the thread and thus has access to the list has not had activity on the Dis since October 31st.  I had signed up before then, but that person has not added us to the list and has not answered my PMs.  It's beginning to look like a meet and/or FE exchange is just gonna be a no go.  We're travelling during spring break, so I would think there would be lots of people travelling that would be interested.  I'm kinda sad that it doesn't appear that it's gonna work out.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

revrob said:


> Thanks for clearing that up for me.  I offered when I first signed up on the thread.  There hasn't been much action at all on the thread since that time.  The person that started the thread and thus has access to the list has not had activity on the Dis since October 31st.  I had signed up before then, but that person has not added us to the list and has not answered my PMs.  It's beginning to look like a meet and/or FE exchange is just gonna be a no go.  We're travelling during spring break, so I would think there would be lots of people travelling that would be interested.  I'm kinda sad that it doesn't appear that it's gonna work out.



It will.  Just go for it, or organize until the thread starter comes back.


----------



## kindra657

BoogasMom said:


> We are going on our very first DCL cruise in December.  I saw someone posted on this thread about homemade Christmas ornaments as an FE gift.  I had that idea too but I can't seem to come up with any designs....HELP!!!!!  Anyone have any ideas?   Has anyone done this before????



I just saw this at Micheals and I think it's a wonderful idea! Go to your neighborhood craft store and ask the folks there, it seems to be pretty popular and they'll know what to tell you to get! good luck!


----------



## calypso726

revrob said:


> Can I ask how long before your cruises did you guys start organizing an exchange?  I have signed up on our cruise date meet and have PMed the person that started the thread and have not had any success in even having our family name added to the thread.    I'm very sad.  I really wanted to make our family an FE and was looking forward to the exchange, but it's looking like it may not happen.  Our cruise dates are March 14-18, 2010.



We are on the DVC member cruise on September 12, 2010 and already have a FE group started. So far there are 10 cabins with 27 people in our group. This is our first DCL cruise and we are very excited to be participating   I am sure if you offered to head it up you would have people join. It has already added magic  to our trip and it's still 10 months away!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

After 3 cruises on DCL, our Oct. 2009 cruise was my first FE, plus I organized it all!  It was a blast.  Then 8 of us from the cruise booked the same cruise together again...That is gonna be so much fun ----though challanging cause now I have to be creative on my FE, can't make the same thing I already made for them...sooooo I am loving all your ideas!
Have a wonderful Thanskgiving all of you DIS'ers!
Michelle


----------



## Ashansen

We just got back from the Thansgiving cruise on the Wonder...here's what I brought/made to hand out, as well as a few pictures of what the "adults" in our cabin received (my kids stuff went everywhere, so I didn't get pictures of alot of it!).

http://s663.photobucket.com/albums/uu355/Ashansen/Disney FE/

Hopefully this link works!!  I am not to sure how to insert pictures.  


Big hits with my daughters were the "ring pops" people brought them!

Ashley


----------



## Madisonznana

I love the altered notebooks, Ashley.  What a fun idea!


----------



## binky1

We received so many really awesome gifts - I just wanted to share what I made for the adults...

http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk193/binky1_photos/IMGP5092.jpg

I used a wooden door hanger and then used stamps and little wooden embellishments.  I hope it's hanging on doors and bringing back lots of great memories!!

Cheers!!


----------



## mrp4352

Woobie said:


> So much talent you all have.
> 
> Now that our cruise is over, I can share what we did. I gave hubby a Mickey head template. He cut SEVERAL out with a jigsaw. I then sanded the edges. We spray painted all of them with chalkboard paint. I hot glued a red ribbon to the back, then attached a piece of chalk to the end with masking tape. I think they looked pretty good. Unfortunately, I can't post pictures.




We ended up using ours throughout the cruise and it has the place of honor on our fridge (even moving some of the Disney magnets out of the way)!


----------



## mommyarewegoingback

We had a great group of Disser's on the Double Dip Delight.  I finally have pictures.

First here's what we gave out, little customized flashlights to hang on our lanyards, postcards and calendar magnet.






I hope all my fellow disser's don't mind me posting images of their great creations.  This picture includes Val's (woobie) mickey chalkboard, it's a little hard to see with the dark background and my DS's writing on it.






And here are pictures of all the other FE's we got.  We got bookmarks, magnets, candy, pirate things, customized pens, customized pencils, 3! cd's - all unique and fun to listen to driving home, 2 beautiful ornaments, the awesome door hanger, some already in use picture frames.  I'm most probably forgetting lots others.  But we had a great group.  Thank you everyone!


----------



## binky1

Yeah, we sure got some great stuff, didn't we??!!!?!?!?!

Woobie, we LOVED the chalkboard too - my kids were fighting over who got to put it in their room so I confiscated it for my use - 'cause I'm the Mom!! (and secretly, I wanted it for me!!).

Cheers,
Lisa


----------



## disneyfreak1

Just returned today and I made and gave these ornaments:


----------



## Mndisneygirl

And can I just say I LOVE that ornament?  Thank you so much!!
I copied another poster's idea for my bookmarks, but don't have a picture to post yet.


----------



## disneyfreak1

Mndisneygirl said:


> And can I just say I LOVE that ornament? Thank you so much!!
> I copied another poster's idea for my bookmarks, but don't have a picture to post yet.


 
I'm so glad you like it!  And, the bookmark is MINE!!!!  I love it!


----------



## Woobie

mommyarewegoingback said:


> We had a great group of Disser's on the Double Dip Delight.  I finally have pictures.
> 
> We got bookmarks, magnets, candy, pirate things, customized pens, customized pencils, 3! cd's - all unique and fun to listen to driving home, 2 beautiful ornaments, the awesome door hanger, some already in use picture frames.  I'm most probably forgetting lots others.  But we had a great group.  Thank you everyone!
> QUOTE]
> 
> We DID get some awesome stuff! This was the first cruise that I had ever heard of the FE, so everyday was a fun surprise. Thanks again for all the heartfelt gifts and thanks for postingthe pictures.
> 
> Woobie (aka Val)


----------



## Schachteles

Here are pictures of the items that I did for the swaps on our October 2009 cruise.  Unfortunately, after the cruise no one ever said if they liked the items or not  so I am kinda feeling like I spend a LOT of time on things that people didn't appreciate!  But I had fun making everything.

Here is a calendar that I made (one for each room participating):









I had post-it notes made for the adults:





Here are some treats that I made for everyone participating:





Here is some things that we gave to the kids:


----------



## tjbaggott

Schachteles said:


> Here are pictures of the items that I did for the swaps on our October 2009 cruise.  Unfortunately, after the cruise no one ever said if they liked the items or not  so I am kinda feeling like I spend a LOT of time on things that people didn't appreciate!  But I had fun making everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, those are amazing!  I'm sure those who received those gifts really truly did appreciate them, I certainly would have (especially that Calendar).
> Where did you have the Calendar made? (I mean after you put the graphics together ect, where did you have it printed?)  I may use that idea for our next cruise.
Click to expand...


----------



## Schachteles

tjbaggott said:


> Schachteles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are pictures of the items that I did for the swaps on our October 2009 cruise.  Unfortunately, after the cruise no one ever said if they liked the items or not  so I am kinda feeling like I spend a LOT of time on things that people didn't appreciate!  But I had fun making everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, those are amazing!  I'm sure those who received those gifts really truly did appreciate them, I certainly would have (especially that Calendar).
> Where did you have the Calendar made? (I mean after you put the graphics together ect, where did you have it printed?)  I may use that idea for our next cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut the black paper myself and did the binding at my office.  Then I made up the calendars in excel and added all the important dates and printed and cut those.  I found some of the pictures on the "Picture of the Day" thread and asked people if they would allow me to use their pictures and everyone was willing and flattered, so I printed those at Walgreens and put them together using ROLLS upon ROLLS of tape
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Woobie

Schachteles said:


> Here are pictures of the items that I did for the swaps on our October 2009 cruise.  Unfortunately, after the cruise no one ever said if they liked the items or not  so I am kinda feeling like I spend a LOT of time on things that people didn't appreciate!  But I had fun making everything.
> 
> Those are all amazing! You obviously put a lot or work into them. I'm sure everyone appreciated them. I haven't thanked anyone specifically, or mentioned specific FE gifts b/c I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings if I forget something/someone.


----------



## lornak

Schachteles said:


> Here are pictures of the items that I did for the swaps on our October 2009 cruise.  Unfortunately, after the cruise no one ever said if they liked the items or not  so I am kinda feeling like I spend a LOT of time on things that people didn't appreciate!  But I had fun making everything.
> 
> Here is a calendar that I made (one for each room participating):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had post-it notes made for the adults:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some treats that I made for everyone participating:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some things that we gave to the kids:



Oh my!! These look professional!  They are just fantastic!!   May I ask how you made the wrappers for the push pops???  I love that idea!!!!


----------



## Schachteles

Woobie said:


> Schachteles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are pictures of the items that I did for the swaps on our October 2009 cruise.  Unfortunately, after the cruise no one ever said if they liked the items or not  so I am kinda feeling like I spend a LOT of time on things that people didn't appreciate!  But I had fun making everything.
> 
> Those are all amazing! You obviously put a lot or work into them. I'm sure everyone appreciated them. I haven't thanked anyone specifically, or mentioned specific FE gifts b/c I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings if I forget something/someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very true!  I guess I was different and wanted people to know I was appreciative, especially if they put a lot of time and effort into it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Schachteles

lornak said:


> Oh my!! These look professional!  They are just fantastic!!   May I ask how you made the wrappers for the push pops???  I love that idea!!!!



They actually were really easy    I just printed on large address labels and stuck them on.


----------



## 29apr00

disneyfreak1 said:


> Just returned today and I made and gave these ornaments:



that ornament ROCKED!!!  And the Wreath, and the coozies, and all the candy and tattoos and NIGHTLIGHTS (what a lifesaver!!  Thank you!!) and everything else!!  OMG we were completely overwhelmed!!  It was so much!   It's all been shipped back home in the boxes we sent stuff for the VR down in so i can't even see everything now!   


Since this was our first Disney Cruise and 1st time doing the FE i had no idea what to expect/give...and since i was swamped with vow renewal planning....i'm so ashamed of my FE gifts now.  we were way outdone!!










I went to Oriential Trading Company and got personalized pencils that said Our Wonderful Cruise,  and some Disney Buttons, and little bags of holiday M&M's and put them in Tink or Pirate bags.


----------



## lornak

Schachteles said:


> They actually were really easy    I just printed on large address labels and stuck them on.



Did you have to trim them down or were they just the right size.  You also look like you have a really  nice printer!  The image looks very clear from the photo!  I may have to give this a try if you don't mind?!??!


----------



## disney1990

Schachteles said:


> Here are pictures of the items that I did for the swaps on our October 2009 cruise.  Unfortunately, after the cruise no one ever said if they liked the items or not  so I am kinda feeling like I spend a LOT of time on things that people didn't appreciate!  But I had fun making everything.
> 
> Here is a calendar that I made (one for each room participating):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had post-it notes made for the adults:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some treats that I made for everyone participating:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some things that we gave to the kids:



Wow. I am really surprised that nobody told you that they liked them.  I thought they were GREAT and would have been thrilled to be in your Fish Exchange group.


----------



## Schachteles

lornak said:


> Did you have to trim them down or were they just the right size.  You also look like you have a really  nice printer!  The image looks very clear from the photo!  I may have to give this a try if you don't mind?!??!



I trimmed them down, took me a few tries to get the right size picture, but it was easy.  As for the printer, I printed them at work on a laser color printer so I got great quality.  

FYI...I got the Push Pops at Sam's Club...they unfortunately didn't have the Jumbo ones that I intended on using.


----------



## Schachteles

disney1990 said:


> Wow. I am really surprised that nobody told you that they liked them.  I thought they were GREAT and would have been thrilled to be in your Fish Exchange group.



THANKS, it was all fun to make, but SO putsy!!


----------



## Arizona Rita

WOW! You made all that? I would have loved to been on your cruise! In addition to being talented you are also very generous!
The calendars are great but I would like to know how you made the M&M MM treat holders.


----------



## Schachteles

Arizona Rita said:


> WOW! You made all that? I would have loved to been on your cruise! In addition to being talented you are also very generous!
> The calendars are great but I would like to know how you made the M&M MM treat holders.



I made it all   

The M&M treat holders were PUTSY...I used my Cricut and cut out the Mickey heads, punched a hole in the middle of the top color, used these new treat cups that Stampin Up had in their mini catalog and taped them all together.


----------



## croppincolburn

You all are so clever! Love all the goodies recently posted. The Mickey ornaments are awesome! 

Guess I had better get back into crafting mode before my cruise. (hopefully Jan 2011)


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Schachteles said:


> I made it all
> 
> The M&M treat holders were PUTSY...I used my Cricut and cut out the Mickey heads, punched a hole in the middle of the top color, used these new treat cups that Stampin Up had in their mini catalog and taped them all together.



I love your FE's......I will say that some  they didn't say they liked mine either but then some of my friends I made from the cruise will say "oh my DD wears her name bracelet you made her all the time"....that's when I know they liked them.   

I am trying to gain some FE ideas for my Mexican Riviera cruise 2011...I have So many ideas and will start making them after the holidays.  We had 36 staterooms so I am gonna make at least 30 this yr and see how many join by next fall.


----------



## disneyfreak1

I made these for the ladies on our cruise.  I asked them for their favorite color and tried to accommodate!


----------



## lornak

disneyfreak1 said:


> I made these for the ladies on our cruise.  I asked them for their favorite color and tried to accommodate!



Where did you get those Mickey shaped gems???  They are so cute!  Please tell me you didn't put them on one gem at a time?!?!?


----------



## mmmears

disney1990 said:


> Wow. I am really surprised that nobody told you that they liked them.  I thought they were GREAT and would have been thrilled to be in your Fish Exchange group.



My thoughts exactly.  I think that your gifts are really awesome!


----------



## Schachteles

lornak said:


> Where did you get those Mickey shaped gems???  They are so cute!  Please tell me you didn't put them on one gem at a time?!?!?



That is my first thought of how she would have done it, but I am curious to know!!



mmmears said:


> My thoughts exactly.  I think that your gifts are really awesome!



THANK YOU!!


----------



## mmmears

Schachteles said:


> THANK YOU!!



You're welcome.  We've decided not to participate in a FE for our cruise because we travel with carry-on suitcases only and we'd have serious storage issues.  But your photos have me second-guessing that decision!


----------



## Schachteles

mmmears said:


> You're welcome.  We've decided not to participate in a FE for our cruise because we travel with carry-on suitcases only and we'd have serious storage issues.  But your photos have me second-guessing that decision!





It was a lot of fun...but with that said, it was frustrating with the number of people that signed up to participate, put their FEs out, but then never gave anything to people, just collected!!


----------



## ppiew

Boy am I naive!!!  *'Never contributed but gathered all the gifts they could'  *I  would have never even DREAMED of that!  Probably same people stiffed the wait staff too!  Fine examples to growing children!!!  Our kids just LOVED running from room to room and placing the gifts as much as they did receiving them.  Both have said the FE was the BEST part of the cruise and we only had 6 families!. Well, those on these boards certainly admire and appreciate the efforts people put into this.  Thank goodness others are in the minority.


----------



## diz-nee dreamz

29apr00 said:


> Since this was our first Disney Cruise and 1st time doing the FE i had no idea what to expect/give...and since i was swamped with vow renewal planning....i'm so ashamed of my FE gifts now.  we were way outdone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to Oriential Trading Company and got personalized pencils that said Our Wonderful Cruise,  and some Disney Buttons, and little bags of holiday M&M's and put them in Tink or Pirate bags.



Don't be ashamed, your FE gift was perfect. If I am not mistaken your gift was one of the very 1st handed out, and it totally made my kids' evening.



Schachteles said:


> It was a lot of fun...but with that said, it was frustrating with the number of people that signed up to participate, put their FEs out, but then never gave anything to people, just collected!!



I wasn't on your cruise so I don't know, but are you sure people didn't participate. I put a lot of thought and time into my FE gift and then forgot to put my name on them. So, if you were on the 12/10 - 12/13 cruise and got a drawstring bag for signatures, a koozie, and some Hershey bars they were from 8th dwarf, forgetful, that's me.


----------



## Schachteles

ppiew said:


> Boy am I naive!!!  *'Never contributed but gathered all the gifts they could'  *I  would have never even DREAMED of that!  Probably same people stiffed the wait staff too!  Fine examples to growing children!!!  Our kids just LOVED running from room to room and placing the gifts as much as they did receiving them.  Both have said the FE was the BEST part of the cruise and we only had 6 families!. Well, those on these boards certainly admire and appreciate the efforts people put into this.  Thank goodness others are in the minority.



My kids really enjoyed it too...lots of great surprises, sure made it fun to go back to the room to see what new treasures they had!



diz-nee dreamz said:


> Don't be ashamed, your FE gift was perfect. If I am not mistaken your gift was one of the very 1st handed out, and it totally made my kids' evening.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't on your cruise so I don't know, but are you sure people didn't participate. I put a lot of thought and time into my FE gift and then forgot to put my name on them. So, if you were on the 12/10 - 12/13 cruise and got a drawstring bag for signatures, a koozie, and some Hershey bars they were from 8th dwarf, forgetful, that's me.



I know because the people on our cruise all bundled things together in baggies, so there weren't any loose things to have been from other people!  Guess I could be assuming, I could be wrong, but I am pretty sure I am not.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

My kids thought the engraved pencils were so cool! DD6asked, "did she carve those letters and numbers in the pencils herself??"  Ha!  It was so exciting to go to our room and see if there were presents awaiting us!  I'm not real creative either, and I totally appreciate the time and effort you all took to put together the gifts, the cute labels and bags etc.  
I tried to keep track of who gave what, but it was too much stuff!! Thank you all!!! I want you all to know that it was a great first time FE experience and if/when we cruise again I will gladly participate again!


----------



## scrapycruiser

Schachteles said:


> Here are pictures of the items that I did for the swaps on our October 2009 cruise.  Unfortunately, after the cruise no one ever said if they liked the items or not  so I am kinda feeling like I spend a LOT of time on things that people didn't appreciate!  But I had fun making everything.
> 
> Here is a calendar that I made (one for each room participating):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had post-it notes made for the adults:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some treats that I made for everyone participating:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some things that we gave to the kids:



I think you win the prize for the best FE's !!! I'm shocked that no one said anything ! Sooooo adorable and sooooooo much time you put into everything. ! How did you make the sticky notepad ? Also, how did you make the closures for the goodie bags ? I have a Cricut too, but I'm not as creative as you ! Way to go !!


----------



## Schachteles

scrapycruiser said:


> I think you win the prize for the best FE's !!! I'm shocked that no one said anything ! Sooooo adorable and sooooooo much time you put into everything. ! How did you make the sticky notepad ? Also, how did you make the closures for the goodie bags ? I have a Cricut too, but I'm not as creative as you ! Way to go !!



There weren't the best...I have seen some pretty spectacular things on this thread.  It helps getting the juices flowing...we aren't cruising again till July of 2011, I would love to get a head start, but of course we don't know the numbers, so I will wait and start thinking  

The notepads were ordered from Vista Print.

As for the closures for the bags, I just took pictures off of here and personalized them, cut them out and put them on scrabooking paper and stapled them.  Does that make sense?

I love my Cricut, we are just starting to bond, that was my first major project using it!


----------



## scrapycruiser

THANKS ! And I can't wait to see what you come up with for your 2011 cruise ! After my Feb cruise I'll post pictures of what I'm making.


----------



## DWjunkie

I thought my FE gifts were creative.....now I am thinking, not.  You guys have some absolutely fabulous ideas and creative abilities!!!


----------



## disneyfreak1

lornak said:


> Where did you get those Mickey shaped gems??? They are so cute! Please tell me you didn't put them on one gem at a time?!?!?


 
Actually I did glue them on one gem at a time.  I printed out a Mickey silhouette and put it on with scotch tape.  Then, I glued the gems around the exterior of it and pulled it off.


----------



## mmmears

Schachteles said:


> It was a lot of fun...but with that said, it was frustrating with the number of people that signed up to participate, put their FEs out, but then never gave anything to people, just collected!!



 No way!!!  How unbelievably rude is that!!!  I would feel terrible to take from others and not give in return...



disneyfreak1 said:


> Actually I did glue them on one gem at a time.  I printed out a Mickey silhouette and put it on with scotch tape.  Then, I glued the gems around the exterior of it and pulled it off.



That's dedication!


----------



## bevtoy

We made bottle caps and some I bought but it seemed like people really liked them!  Some we turned into zipper pulls, some have magnets glued inside for the refrigerator!


----------



## Ashansen

Those bottlecaps are great!  We make them for my daughters to put on their necklaces...How did you get the tops so shiny?  

Is it Glossy Accents?  

Ashley


----------



## bevtoy

Ashansen said:


> Those bottlecaps are great!  We make them for my daughters to put on their necklaces...How did you get the tops so shiny?
> 
> Is it Glossy Accents?
> 
> Ashley



Thats a product called " 3D Crystal Lacquer'  it goes on opaque but dries crystal clear and its rubberized.  awesome stuff that protects the surface from scratches, water, dulling.  Accept no substitute, I got mine from Ebay a small bottle goes a long way.  Its also acid free.


----------



## flick

These are soo cute!  Can you tell me how to make them? I am so not crafty but I want to make these for my fridge.

Thanks
Kim






[/QUOTE]


----------



## bevtoy

flick said:


> These are soo cute!  Can you tell me how to make them? I am so not crafty but I want to make these for my fridge.
> 
> Thanks
> Kim







You buy the blank bottle caps at a craft store or on Ebay. 
 Using your PC  select pictures you want and make them small enough to fit on the bottle cap.  
Print them and cut them out or use a circular punch if you have one. Glue the picture to the bottle cap.  Cover it with a layer of "3D Crystal Lacquer' and let dry.

Then glue a small circular magnet inside the cap and you have a magnet or drill a small hole and attach a lanyard hook.

I had scrapbookinladie from Ebay make some of them and some of them I bought from Ebay.  
I sent scrapbookinladie the ships logo in miniature and she made them and put them on a dark blue bottle cap and sealed them with lacquer  they looked great!  
She also can add magnets or personalize any tiny photo you give her, even of a person!


----------



## 29apr00

diz-nee dreamz said:


> Don't be ashamed, your FE gift was perfect. If I am not mistaken your gift was one of the very 1st handed out, and it totally made my kids' evening.



AW Thanks!  I did try and get them out as soon as possible just because i didn't want to have to worry about it with the VR coming up!




Mndisneygirl said:


> My kids thought the engraved pencils were so cool! DD6asked, "did she carve those letters and numbers in the pencils herself??"  Ha!  It was so exciting to go to our room and see if there were presents awaiting us!  I'm not real creative either, and I totally appreciate the time and effort you all took to put together the gifts, the cute labels and bags etc.



 thanks!!


----------



## hawky7

BEVTOY- I LOVE LOVE LOVE your bottle caps!! What a cute idea!!! Mind if I borrow it for my 1/21/10 cruise... They are so cute, I might end up keeping them all if I make them!!!  Was it hard to make them into zipper pulls??


----------



## hawky7

flick said:


> These are soo cute!  Can you tell me how to make them? I am so not crafty but I want to make these for my fridge.
> 
> Thanks
> Kim


[/QUOTE]


Kim- I'm with you, I'm not crafty, but these are so cute. I looked up the seller she suggested on ebay and they are VERY inexpensive, well I think so, I'd thought they'd be more. So check it out on there!! Tons to choose from too!!!! 

How I love all the AMAZING ideas from you great DIS gals!!!


----------



## flick

Thank you soo much for the info!!!


----------



## bevtoy

hawky7 said:


> BEVTOY- I LOVE LOVE LOVE your bottle caps!! What a cute idea!!! Mind if I borrow it for my 1/21/10 cruise... They are so cute, I might end up keeping them all if I make them!!!  Was it hard to make them into zipper pulls??



My husband drilled little holes in them with his shop drill and I got the pull hooks at a hobby store was pretty easy actually.
Go ahead and do it, you wont be sorry!


----------



## bevtoy

Kim- I'm with you, I'm not crafty, but these are so cute. I looked up the seller she suggested on ebay and they are VERY inexpensive, well I think so, I'd thought they'd be more. So check it out on there!! Tons to choose from too!!!! 

How I love all the AMAZING ideas from you great DIS gals!!![/QUOTE]

The seller has a lot to choose from and is very reasonable... tell her Bev from teh Disney cruise sent you..LOL that woman must think I am crazy


----------



## Arizona Rita

To the very first poster who made the neat scrap mini album~
I wanted to let you know that I am scraplifting/borrowing, if I may, the way you put the year on the front of the book for our 2010 cruise. I am making cd cases for my disers to put their didgital photos on/in.
Just wanted you to know that I love your book and was inspired by it. Thanks!

To everyone else, there is some amazing talent, both crafty and brainy out there!


----------



## o4me2playn

Hi DisneyFreak1 - 

Would you mind posting how you made these ornaments?   I would love to make them for my Tree next year!

Thanks!
Deanna
Hollister, CA







disneyfreak1 said:


> Just returned today and I made and gave these ornaments:


----------



## 4everluvDisney

I would love to know too!! They're great!



o4me2playn said:


> Hi DisneyFreak1 -
> 
> Would you mind posting how you made these ornaments?   I would love to make them for my Tree next year!
> 
> Thanks!
> Deanna
> Hollister, CA


----------



## disneyfreak1

4everluvDisney said:


> I would love to know too!! They're great!


 
Ok, the beads are strung on gold chenille stems.  The large round circle holds 10 of the pattern I'm about to explain.  The pattern is a gold ball bead, small acryllic pinwheel, 2 large acryllic pinwheels, small acryllic pinwheel.  I began the large circle with 1/2 pattern, large pinwheel, small pinwheel and gold bead.  That way, when the circle ended, I had a place to attach the elastic ribbon for the hanger.  From the picture you can see where I placed the ears. The ears consist of the 5 of the pattern.  To attach the chenille stem, just twist it around the previous chenille stem a few times.

I hope this makes sense.  I made this pattern up on my own.  If you have any questions, do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## croppincolburn

Makes perfect sense to me. Thanks for sharing with all of us!


----------



## Peaceableone

Hi There.. 

Well, we are back from our Christmas cruise, so I can share what my kids and I had made for our FE Exchange.

This is called a 'Borax Ornament'.  You can google for the simple directions.  So easy, and so cool.






This is a polymer clay covered Altoid Tin.  






I hope you like.


----------



## hawky7

Peaceableone said:


> Hi There..
> 
> Well, we are back from our Christmas cruise, so I can share what my kids and I had made for our FE Exchange.
> 
> This is called a 'Borax Ornament'.  You can google for the simple directions.  So easy, and so cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a polymer clay covered Altoid Tin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like.




Love the tin!! How'd you make it? Is it hard to do??


----------



## TotallyAngelic

disneyfreak1 said:


> Ok, the beads are strung on gold chenille stems.  The large round circle holds 10 of the pattern I'm about to explain.  The pattern is a gold ball bead, small acryllic pinwheel, 2 large acryllic pinwheels, small acryllic pinwheel.  I began the large circle with 1/2 pattern, large pinwheel, small pinwheel and gold bead.  That way, when the circle ended, I had a place to attach the elastic ribbon for the hanger.  From the picture you can see where I placed the ears. The ears consist of the 5 of the pattern.  To attach the chenille stem, just twist it around the previous chenille stem a few times.
> 
> I hope this makes sense.  I made this pattern up on my own.  If you have any questions, do not hesitate to ask.



Sorry to be dim but how do you attach the ears to the main circle?



Peaceableone said:


> Hi There..
> 
> Well, we are back from our Christmas cruise, so I can share what my kids and I had made for our FE Exchange.
> 
> This is called a 'Borax Ornament'.  You can google for the simple directions.  So easy, and so cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a polymer clay covered Altoid Tin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like.



wow ...... these are lovely


----------



## Peaceableone

hawky7 said:


> Love the tin!! How'd you make it? Is it hard to do??



It was my first attempts using polymer clay, after I understood it, it was easy, just time consuming.  I made about 30 total (just in case something happened to them in transit).  I used a pasta machine to get the clay into sheets.  For the ears and waves, I used a printout from the computer and an exacto knife.  The clay is soft, so you can smooth edges together and make it seamless.  We can talk off line if you want to give this a try.  Just let me know.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

bump


----------



## porkey61




----------



## my3sonstx

WOW!!!  My brain is on overload right now!  What great ideas.  We havn't even officially booked our 1st cruise, but I am already thinking


----------



## carmie3377

porkey61 said:


>




Love the tree!  I made a tree like that with green MIckeys I cut with my cricut.  However,  I couldn't find a place to laminate it so I didn't bring it with me as I was afraid all the Mickey's would start falling off.  I was so disappointed because it turned out so cute!


----------



## KrisannB

anyone have anything to add?  I am working on mine and will post a picture when done.

Krisann


----------



## Gramto3

disneyfreak1 said:


> Ok, the beads are strung on gold chenille stems.  The large round circle holds 10 of the pattern I'm about to explain.  The pattern is a gold ball bead, small acryllic pinwheel, 2 large acryllic pinwheels, small acryllic pinwheel.  I began the large circle with 1/2 pattern, large pinwheel, small pinwheel and gold bead.  That way, when the circle ended, I had a place to attach the elastic ribbon for the hanger.  From the picture you can see where I placed the ears. The ears consist of the 5 of the pattern.  To attach the chenille stem, just twist it around the previous chenille stem a few times.
> 
> I hope this makes sense.  I made this pattern up on my own.  If you have any questions, do not hesitate to ask.



Hi ~  I have a few questions about your directions.  Do you use 1 chenille stem for each circle?  Is the large pinwheel 18MM?  And what size bead do you use?  I started to make one for a friend in a nursing home that loves disney, but it seemed huge for on a tree.


----------



## disneyfreak1

Gramto3 said:


> Hi ~ I have a few questions about your directions. Do you use 1 chenille stem for each circle? Is the large pinwheel 18MM? And what size bead do you use? I started to make one for a friend in a nursing home that loves disney, but it seemed huge for on a tree.


 
Yes, one chenille stem for each circle.  I bought pinwheels at Michaels that had both sizes in the same package.  I'm not sure what size the bead is, but it's pretty small.  The whole ornament is no larger than any other ornament.


----------



## Gramto3

Thanks for the follow up.

I have been trying to work on one this afternoon.  I bought two different sizes of gold balls.  The smaller one looks nice, but I am having extreme trouble getting them on the pipe cleaner.  The larger ball really looks nice and fits right on.  Now my problem is to buy more of the large balls.  Not even enough in a bag to finish the ornament.  

Oh well, another excuse to go to Michael's.....ha!  ha!  It's only a 70 mile round trip from where I live.

Again, thanks.  They are beautiful and you are very clever.


----------



## disneyfreak1

Gramto3 said:


> Thanks for the follow up.
> 
> I have been trying to work on one this afternoon. I bought two different sizes of gold balls. The smaller one looks nice, but I am having extreme trouble getting them on the pipe cleaner. The larger ball really looks nice and fits right on. Now my problem is to buy more of the large balls. Not even enough in a bag to finish the ornament.
> 
> Oh well, another excuse to go to Michael's.....ha! ha! It's only a 70 mile round trip from where I live.
> 
> Again, thanks. They are beautiful and you are very clever.


 
You are very welcome.  Let me know how it works out.


----------



## MPwifey

Anyone have any ideas for 11-13 year old boys? I have the cabin gift, the family/cute gift, stuff for the girls, but the boys are harder . . . hmmmm. I guess candy?


----------



## revrob

MPwifey said:


> Anyone have any ideas for 11-13 year old boys? I have the cabin gift, the family/cute gift, stuff for the girls, but the boys are harder . . . hmmmm. I guess candy?



I'm having the same problem.  I'm thinking about water bottle koozies - my DS13 thinks it'll be ok - I hope so.


----------



## poohfriend

and reminding us of our Disney Cruise Vacation.   Thanks bevtoy!



bevtoy said:


> You buy the blank bottle caps at a craft store or on Ebay.
> Using your PC  select pictures you want and make them small enough to fit on the bottle cap.
> Print them and cut them out or use a circular punch if you have one. Glue the picture to the bottle cap.  Cover it with a layer of "3D Crystal Lacquer' and let dry.
> 
> Then glue a small circular magnet inside the cap and you have a magnet or drill a small hole and attach a lanyard hook.
> 
> I had scrapbookinladie from Ebay make some of them and some of them I bought from Ebay.
> I sent scrapbookinladie the ships logo in miniature and she made them and put them on a dark blue bottle cap and sealed them with lacquer  they looked great!
> She also can add magnets or personalize any tiny photo you give her, even of a person!


----------



## SmallWorld71

MPwifey said:


> Anyone have any ideas for 11-13 year old boys? I have the cabin gift, the family/cute gift, stuff for the girls, but the boys are harder . . . hmmmm. I guess candy?



My boys love to collect "things." Keychains, any type of sport/ ball thing, any type of puzzle game, coins, magnets (DS11 thought the bottle cap magnets were really cool).....

Favorite characters include: Stitch, Nemo, Donald and Goofy


----------



## tinker1bell

MPwifey said:


> Anyone have any ideas for 11-13 year old boys? I have the cabin gift, the family/cute gift, stuff for the girls, but the boys are harder . . . hmmmm. I guess candy?



Maybe keychains?  Pencils?


----------



## Maryrn11168

MPwifey said:


> Anyone have any ideas for 11-13 year old boys? I have the cabin gift, the family/cute gift, stuff for the girls, but the boys are harder . . . hmmmm. I guess candy?



I'm doing pirate themed playing cards, and maybe blow up ball they can use at the pool.


----------



## carmie3377

MPwifey said:


> Anyone have any ideas for 11-13 year old boys? I have the cabin gift, the family/cute gift, stuff for the girls, but the boys are harder . . . hmmmm. I guess candy?



I had problems too thinking of what to give the older boys.  I ended up just bringing snacks and candy.  Girls are easier - fingernail polish, lotions, pretty soaps, lipgloss, ect.  Maybe if I had an older boy it would be easier but again for our next cruise, I'm still undecided.  Probably end up being candy again!


----------



## revrob

Maryrn11168 said:


> I'm doing pirate themed playing cards, and maybe blow up ball they can use at the pool.



Can you tell us where you're getting the playing cards?


----------



## Maryrn11168

revrob said:


> Can you tell us where you're getting the playing cards?



I ordered them from Oriental trading.  They have a lot of different types of cards.  Pirates, pink pirates, luau, even ones shaped like flip-flops!! You may need to order a dozen, but they are not expensive.


----------



## jayally

subbing to get more ideas for my November trip! All great ideas!!


----------



## nettii

WOW You all have made such great gifts! Very inspiring Im so glad I found this thread before we cruise for the first time. Im not even booked yet but my mind is running wild with ideas for gifts for my fellow Disers  Thank you all for sharing!Netttii


----------



## jama

MPwifey said:


> Anyone have any ideas for 11-13 year old boys? I have the cabin gift, the family/cute gift, stuff for the girls, but the boys are harder . . . hmmmm. I guess candy?



How about Silly Bandz? All the kids..including middle/high school.. are crazy about them here...a pack of 24 is ~$5 
http://www.sillybandz.com/


----------



## nettii

Carabeaners or key chains would be good for older boys. or candy, theyd love some candy!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Boys are definately harder then girls.   I made bracelets with the girls names on them last cruise and necklaces with the boys favorite sport team.  Seem to go over well!  
I haven't decided if I am doing the FE this coming cruise cause I am doing B2B and don't want to waste time delivering 2 days worth , once each cruise leg.  I may pick to do either one or none.   I started making somethng so I would hate to waste it!  Well I love all ur good ideas.  So creative us Dis'ers are!!!


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

jama said:


> How about Silly Bandz? All the kids..including middle/high school.. are crazy about them here...a pack of 24 is ~$5
> http://www.sillybandz.com/



I have never seen these before. Do they go back to the shapes after you where them?


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

Can anyone tell me where I can get DISigns for candy wrappers?  

THANKS!!


----------



## 4everluvDisney

Luckymomoftwo said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can get DISigns for candy wrappers?
> 
> THANKS!!



Here is a link to a great thread for you!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1980430


----------



## jama

gerberdaisy1234 said:


> I have never seen these before. Do they go back to the shapes after you where them?



Yes..they go back to the shapes...so while on your wrist it looks just like a thin rubber bracelet and take it off and  its back to the animal or whatever shape it is...


----------



## birdie9

Those silly bandz are the best. My 13 year old DD and friends wear multiples all at once, such a fashion statement. Boys love the Rock Starz ones.


----------



## dolphingirl47

For one of my upcoming cruises, I will make key chains spelling out the word "Magic" for the boys.

Corinna


----------



## jessica52877

Finally found my card with pictures of what I made. Not as professional with my scrapbooking skills as some of the others but I still had tons of fun!

I did crayon roll ups for the kids.

Pooh for the little girls.






Tink for the older ones.






Nemo for younger boys.






I also did Nemo for my son's Kindergarten class last year and kind of tired of looking at all those crayon roll ups with fish on them!

And then cars for the older boys. Thank goodness we only had 4 older and I think they ranged in age from 7-9. I am sure some weren't thrilled with crayons but decided to just go ahead and do all the kids.






I then made a little notebook with just blank paper for drawing. 






and added in 4 DCL coloring pages shrunk to 1/4 of a page. No pictures of them. 

For the adults, I made little notebooks.






and bookmarks. I did learn to not try and punch a hole through after laminating. It was thick and nothing was punching a hole even though I kept trying!






Then I had other store bought goodies to throw in also with everything.


----------



## SmallWorld71

Jessica
Those crayon holdrers are so cool! DD7 was looking over my shoulder and loved the Tink one.


----------



## croppincolburn

Very clever! That is a lot of sewing. Great decorations on the adult notepad. (I love Mickey)


----------



## MMitchell29

Jessica do tell how you made the crayon holder Please


----------



## Happy Goofy

Our transatlantic cruise is going crazy with FE. What started out as a small group has mushroomed. In group I there are 53 cabins ,95 adults and 48 kids. I had to change what I as going to give because it would of cost a small fortune. I am now in the process of making 100 adults gifts and 48 kids things. The older kids are hard to do. The little kids I have figured out. I read that candy is always a good gift for older kids. I will probably need another suitcase to carry all this stuff. But I is so much fun!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessica52877

MMitchell29 said:


> Jessica do tell how you made the crayon holder Please



Here is a tutorial I used to give me an idea. My first one I made this size, now I make them to hold just 12 crayons and have modified it so the twist ups fit along with colored pencils too.

http://www.skiptomylou.org/2007/04/25/on-a-roll/

It did take me quite a while to make them all but it was so much fun!



Happy Goofy said:


> Our transatlantic cruise is going crazy with FE. What started out as a small group has mushroomed. In group I there are 53 cabins ,95 adults and 48 kids. I had to change what I as going to give because it would of cost a small fortune. I am now in the process of making 100 adults gifts and 48 kids things. The older kids are hard to do. The little kids I have figured out. I read that candy is always a good gift for older kids. I will probably need another suitcase to carry all this stuff. But I is so much fun!!!!!!!!!!!!



Wow! That is a huge group but will be super fun! I did have to take an extra carry on size suitcase. The only thing in it were FE gifts! I couldn't believe it! We only had 11 cabins with 17 kids!


----------



## GoofyTraci

jessica52877 said:


> Here is a tutorial I used to give me an idea. My first one I made this size, now I make them to hold just 12 crayons and have modified it so the twist ups fit along with colored pencils too.
> 
> http://www.skiptomylou.org/2007/04/25/on-a-roll/
> 
> It did take me quite a while to make them all but it was so much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! That is a huge group but will be super fun! I did have to take an extra carry on size suitcase. The only thing in it were FE gifts! I couldn't believe it! We only had 11 cabins with 17 kids!



Thank you so much for sharing. This is really a cute idea.


----------



## wcw57

*This thread needs a good bumping!!!*


----------



## TotallyAngelic

jessica52877 said:


> Finally found my card with pictures of what I made. Not as professional with my scrapbooking skills as some of the others but I still had tons of fun!
> 
> I did crayon roll ups for the kids.
> 
> Pooh for the little girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink for the older ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemo for younger boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did Nemo for my son's Kindergarten class last year and kind of tired of looking at all those crayon roll ups with fish on them!
> 
> And then cars for the older boys. Thank goodness we only had 4 older and I think they ranged in age from 7-9. I am sure some weren't thrilled with crayons but decided to just go ahead and do all the kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then made a little notebook with just blank paper for drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and added in 4 DCL coloring pages shrunk to 1/4 of a page. No pictures of them.
> 
> For the adults, I made little notebooks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and bookmarks. I did learn to not try and punch a hole through after laminating. It was thick and nothing was punching a hole even though I kept trying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I had other store bought goodies to throw in also with everything.



Your FE gifts are amazing. I might have to pinch that crayon holder idea for my next cruise ... I love that idea. The notebooks are great too.



Happy Goofy said:


> Our transatlantic cruise is going crazy with FE. What started out as a small group has mushroomed. In group I there are 53 cabins ,95 adults and 48 kids. I had to change what I as going to give because it would of cost a small fortune. I am now in the process of making 100 adults gifts and 48 kids things. The older kids are hard to do. The little kids I have figured out. I read that candy is always a good gift for older kids. I will probably need another suitcase to carry all this stuff. But I is so much fun!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thats a lot of participants 
We are on the WBTA but we are splitting into smaller groups because of baggabe weight restrictions. I think we are having 25 cabins per group to make it more manageable.

This thread has been such an inspiration. I have loads of ideas for my FE gifts but will have to keep them all a secret until we return ... you never know which WBTA cruisers are reading this thread


----------



## Mom323

Here's a bookmark we received on our Dec cruise.  I use it often.


----------



## dstein12

I'm not very crafty but would love to make a homemade FE. any ideas?


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Mom323 said:


> Here's a bookmark we received on our Dec cruise.  I use it often.



That bookmark is lovely .... and very useful.



dstein12 said:


> I'm not very crafty but would love to make a homemade FE. any ideas?



Just read through this thread ... some fantastic ideas. I have found loads of inspiration from reading all the ideas. If you want something simple .... what about the bookmark idea. Simple but very useful.


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

TotallyAngelic said:


> Your FE gifts are amazing. I might have to pinch that crayon holder idea for my next cruise ... I love that idea. The notebooks are great too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a lot of participants
> We are on the WBTA but we are splitting into smaller groups because of baggabe weight restrictions. I think we are having 25 cabins per group to make it more manageable.
> 
> This thread has been such an inspiration. I have loads of ideas for my FE gifts but will have to keep them all a secret until we return ... you never know which WBTA cruisers are reading this thread



Sarah, Please do steal that crayon idea, they are soooo cute and we are cruising with you on the WBTA!
So, yes, this WBTA cruiser is reading this thread!


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

jessica52877 said:


> Finally found my card with pictures of what I made. Not as professional with my scrapbooking skills as some of the others but I still had tons of fun!
> 
> I did crayon roll ups for the kids.
> 
> Pooh for the little girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink for the older ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemo for younger boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did Nemo for my son's Kindergarten class last year and kind of tired of looking at all those crayon roll ups with fish on them!
> 
> And then cars for the older boys. Thank goodness we only had 4 older and I think they ranged in age from 7-9. I am sure some weren't thrilled with crayons but decided to just go ahead and do all the kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then made a little notebook with just blank paper for drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and added in 4 DCL coloring pages shrunk to 1/4 of a page. No pictures of them.
> 
> For the adults, I made little notebooks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and bookmarks. I did learn to not try and punch a hole through after laminating. It was thick and nothing was punching a hole even though I kept trying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I had other store bought goodies to throw in also with everything.



Jessica, they are truly gorgeous! My DD's are 8 & 9 and would love that! And so handy for the plane home, car trips, etc, etc....love them, LOVE them!!!!


----------



## TotallyAngelic

LittleDisneyLovers said:


> Sarah, Please do steal that crayon idea, they are soooo cute and we are cruising with you on the WBTA!
> So, yes, this WBTA cruiser is reading this thread!



   I had better not give anything away then had I


----------



## wld4mky

I made paperbag scrapbooks for our FE as well as magnets with a DIS forum theme. I received a calender/ magnet with the Magic picture on top as well as another magnet with the DCL logo. Love the FE was so  much fun!!


----------



## mickwallion

I too want to do some home made gifts.Can anyone suggest me ideas for making home made gifts...?


----------



## dolphingirl47

mickwallion said:


> I too want to do some home made gifts.Can anyone suggest me ideas for making home made gifts...?



I have made cellphone charms spelling out the name of the ship. I bought letter beads and then used crystal beads in either the people's favourite colours or the colours of the ship as accents in between the letter beads. This is really easy and looks great. I use headpins to do this, but you could use ribbon or string to thread the beads on as well.

Corinna


----------



## TotallyAngelic

mickwallion said:


> I too want to do some home made gifts.Can anyone suggest me ideas for making home made gifts...?



Things I have done previously and will possibly do again include bag charms / keyrings using the DCL colours and the name of the ship in beads ( a bit similar to DolphinGirl's phone charms by the sound of it ), CD of Disney music -in my case Disney halloween songs and music as we were cruising at Halloween, hair scrunchies for the girls, fridge magnets ... you could also make luggage tags, bookmarks. There are loads of ideas on this thread if you read through.


----------



## MACfamily4

These are such wonderful, creative ideas.  Keep them coming!


----------



## wld4mky

Bumping for more great ideas!


----------



## jns

ppony said:


> Okay. I'm done (WHEW!!!!) and finally took good pix this time. I didn't take them of all the colorways I did the Mickey head in mainly because they are already packed for the cruise and I had that one pic a few pages back with all of them anyway. I did Stitch for myself becuse I LOVE Stitch  and I did 2 more of Donald because my DH wanted to keep him too. I'm not sure I'll get my personal copy of Captain Mickey done in time. He's sketched on the canvas but I've been painting horses for custiomers to get them done to get $ for spending on the Mouse!
> Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.Ps.
> THANK YOU for all the sweet and kids requests for buying these, I just can't sell them w/o Disney's approval and I'll never get that. LOL  I'm just happy to give them as gifts to my fellow cruisers. And believe it or not, they took less than a day to finish all of them.



Love these


----------



## njdisneymom811

I want to go on our next cruise with you and the crayon roll-ups - love it!


----------



## Bareacuda

TotallyAngelic said:


> That bookmark is lovely .... and very useful.
> 
> 
> 
> Just read through this thread ... some fantastic ideas. I have found loads of inspiration from reading all the ideas. If you want something simple .... what about the bookmark idea. Simple but very useful.



Sarah... dont steal this idea.... I already made mine!

   Ann


----------



## IWannaBeAPrincess

If you are sailing on the Wonder 4/4-4/8 - DON'T PEEK!!!!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

I am making a few more things, but I wanted to share what I have made so far... 

First, our labels to go on the back of our gifts





I cut color wonder paper in 1/4 and then made it into a little notebook with a custom topper/back. I also made little labels for the markers, too! All the kids in our group will get their own . (20 kids)





This is a cabin gift, probably for the last night... 
I embroidered "Disney Wonder" onto red wash cloths and then included a Mickey embossed soap (wonder where those came from) and a little story I made up about the soap. I'll put in a close up of the story...









More to come!!


----------



## FirstTimeCruiser

IWannaBeAPrincess said:


> If you are sailing on the Wonder 4/4-4/8 - DON'T PEEK!!!!!
> I am making a few more things, but I wanted to share what I have made so far...
> 
> First, our labels to go on the back of our gifts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut color wonder paper in 1/4 and then made it into a little notebook with a custom topper/back. I also made little labels for the markers, too! All the kids in our group will get their own . (20 kids)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a cabin gift, probably for the last night...
> I embroidered "Disney Wonder" onto red wash cloths and then included a Mickey embossed soap (wonder where those came from) and a little story I made up about the soap. I'll put in a close up of the story...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come!!




Wow, that is so impressive!!!


----------



## wld4mky

IWannaBeAPrincess said:


> If you are sailing on the Wonder 4/4-4/8 - DON'T PEEK!!!!!
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> I am making a few more things, but I wanted to share what I have made so far...
> 
> First, our labels to go on the back of our gifts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut color wonder paper in 1/4 and then made it into a little notebook with a custom topper/back. I also made little labels for the markers, too! All the kids in our group will get their own . (20 kids)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a cabin gift, probably for the last night...
> I embroidered "Disney Wonder" onto red wash cloths and then included a Mickey embossed soap (wonder where those came from) and a little story I made up about the soap. I'll put in a close up of the story...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come!!



Wow what fantastic ideas, I love the washcloth and soap. That little story is so creative. I can't wait to see what is next!


----------



## IWannaBeAPrincess

Mini Easter Baskets for Easter!





Pirate night gifts - 
They are temporary tattoos that I made on my computer, and of course, an eye patch 





(Credit - Normally I do my own designs, but why re-invent the wheel?  The top graphic was found on Disney-kingdom.com, but I reversed the colors...  The second graphic was a search on "Mom tattoo" and I erased the middle, reworked the yellow shading, and added Mickey, instead.  The mom tattoo was found on http://prosperitywoman.com/Lifestyle/mom.html)

Tattoo on . (I'm pale and I didn't do a good job cutting this one out)


----------



## wld4mky

What great ideas. Where did you get the make your own tattoo stuff, I have never seen anything like it.


----------



## IWannaBeAPrincess

It's Janlynn Inkjet Tattoo paper... 
Tattoo paper link


----------



## wld4mky

That is very cool!! Thank-you


----------



## IWannaBeAPrincess

Here is another - Personalized lanyards for pin trading or room cards - Every child in our group will get one!


----------



## wld4mky

O.K. Its official, I want to be on your cruise! How did you do those? Did you have those done or are they iron on of your own. What a pain I am, I know.


----------



## SmallWorld71

IWannaBeAPrincess said:


> Here is another - Personalized lanyards for pin trading or room cards - Every child in our group will get one!



Love all your items!

How did you do this? Is it paint?

Thanks


----------



## Dgentrysim

IWannaBeAPrincess........did you just just use address labels on the magic markers you made?  Great idea!  Also, on the lanyard you made.....did you have someone make them?  Or did you do it yourself?  Great ideas!  Love your washcloths!

DisneyDeb


----------



## IWannaBeAPrincess

Thanks guys!  Well the lanyards are a long pathetic story!  I bought the lanyards with intent to embroider the names and Mickeys on them. Broke a half dozen needles, made my sewing machine go out of timing, and made a huge disasterous mess.  Sewing machine in the shop, back to the store for 2 lanyards to replace the ones I messed up.... LOL - so Dh says "can you print out an iron on? " So I "one upped" his idea and cut out the dark transfer paper on my cricut and then placed each letter and ironed them on!  (wish I thought of that before messing up the sewing machine!!!)

thank you for the compliments.  I've put a lot of thought, hard work and love into my gifts and I hope they help make the trip more magical!!


----------



## IWannaBeAPrincess

The color wonder markers just have an address label on them.  It fit perfect to cover the brand without looking out of place!


----------



## wld4mky

IWannaBeAPrincess said:


> Thanks guys!  Well the lanyards are a long pathetic story!  I bought the lanyards with intent to embroider the names and Mickeys on them. Broke a half dozen needles, made my sewing machine go out of timing, and made a huge disasterous mess.  Sewing machine in the shop, back to the store for 2 lanyards to replace the ones I messed up.... LOL - so Dh says "can you print out an iron on? " So I "one upped" his idea and cut out the dark transfer paper on my cricut and then placed each letter and ironed them on!  (wish I thought of that before messing up the sewing machine!!!)
> 
> thank you for the compliments.  I've put a lot of thought, hard work and love into my gifts and I hope they help make the trip more magical!!



MAGICAL!!!!! , without a doubt!!!!!


----------



## Dgentrysim

IWannaBeAPrincess.......where do you get the dark transfer paper.   I have a cricut machine.....love it.....but not sure how you do that?  Would you share your secret?  Also, did you use a bigger address label?  I tried using a label today at work after seeing your idea and it didn't go completely around the magic marker.  Thanks!

DisneyDeb


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

They are all great idea's. You have done a great job! I have my thinking cap on for our WBTA, I have a few idea's, but every time someone posts on this thread It gets my mind going again! It's all good fun!


----------



## wld4mky

bumping


----------



## croppincolburn

The lanyards are great! Everything else is too!

I am perfecting my technique so I don't have a picture yet. I'm making polymer clay beads with the DCL logo on one side. I'll be making them into bag dangles/zipper pulls. I'm using an image transfer technique to get the logo on to the clay. I print the logo on t-shirt transfer paper, burnish it onto the clay then stick it in the oven for several minutes. Then finish baking the clay. It looks good. The part I'm working on is getting the bead size correct after burnishing.


----------



## ddavis860

croppincolburn said:


> The lanyards are great! Everything else is too!
> 
> I am perfecting my technique so I don't have a picture yet. I'm making polymer clay beads with the DCL logo on one side. I'll be making them into bag dangles/zipper pulls. I'm using an image transfer technique to get the logo on to the clay. I print the logo on t-shirt transfer paper, burnish it onto the clay then stick it in the oven for several minutes. Then finish baking the clay. It looks good. The part I'm working on is getting the bead size correct after burnishing.



I can't wait to see these.  Love this idea!


----------



## ddavis860

This is a great thread!  I have so many ideas now!  Thanks everyone for sharing!

When I make mine, I'll be sure to post pics too...


----------



## The Bad Witch

OMG...I'm in AWE of all your AMAZING, WONDERFUL, TALENTED and AWESOME ideas!!! I have lot's of food for thought. Thank goodness I have a little less than a year to get things figured out! LOLOLOL!


----------



## Dgentrysim

IWannaBeAPrincess......what kind of address labels did you use on your magic markers?  Mine are peeling away at the ends.  Did yours meet totally around the magic markers so you stuck one on top of the other end?  Thanks!

DisneyDeb


----------



## IWannaBeAPrincess

Dgentrysim said:


> IWannaBeAPrincess.......where do you get the dark transfer paper.   I have a cricut machine.....love it.....but not sure how you do that?  Would you share your secret?  Also, did you use a bigger address label?  I tried using a label today at work after seeing your idea and it didn't go completely around the magic marker.  Thanks!
> 
> DisneyDeb



The dark transfer paper is from eBay.  I bought it a long time ago, but it is the paper suggested in the DISigns group.  It's Gold Label dark transfer paper, BUT for this project, any old dark transfer paper will do, because you aren't printing on it.  The Avery stuff from Walmart is NOT good for printing, but it would work fine for this.  

Then I just attached it to my Cricut mat, and cut the letters at the 1" setting.  I use a computer program to do my fonts.  The program is Sure Cuts A Lot and the font is "Waltograph UI"  I just let it cut out each letter, then I peeled them off, stuck them on the lanyard, and lightly ironed.  The lanyards are nylon, so the heat set the design really fast, and viola!

Hope that helps!


----------



## IWannaBeAPrincess

Dgentrysim said:


> IWannaBeAPrincess......what kind of address labels did you use on your magic markers?  Mine are peeling away at the ends.  Did yours meet totally around the magic markers so you stuck one on top of the other end?  Thanks!
> 
> DisneyDeb



I used Avery 8250.  They are 1" X 2.625".  They do not go all the way around, but you could put another label on the other sides to make the ends meet.  It looks fine without meeting, IMO, because it basically just covers the color wonder part...


----------



## wld4mky

bumping again
keep those ideas coming!!


----------



## jessrose18

Thanks for the great ideas...I have a few homemade fe ideas will reveal after we take our cruise


----------



## wld4mky

Do we have to wait that long?


----------



## jessica52877

njdisneymom811 said:


> I want to go on our next cruise with you and the crayon roll-ups - love it!



Thanks! We'll be cruising again and more then likely I would do them again! Not sure when though. I have Oct 2011 booked, but probably will change it to the dream.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Jessica come on my Oct 2011 Dream cruise...hehe  I am doing B2B Oct 2 and 6th


----------



## shmoogrrrl

Good grief people!  The last cruise that we went on was 5 years ago and back in my day we didn't have those new fangled fish extenders.  We stuffed all we could on that poor fish and we LIKED it!  

I brought little bags with a post card of the Pentagon (where my Husband worked at the time), a Pentagon pen, some ocean themed temporary tattoos and little bit of candy, and that was a good gift!  

I guess I better start now working on my cruise next year!  Yikes. 

You all are way too creative!


----------



## adnil530

I'm thinking of making tote bags for one of our cruises.  The Mickey heads are screen printed onto fabric.  The fabric feels like it's plastic and you don't need to tuck the hems.  It's waterproof and sews up fairly quickly.  The bottom is pleated so it can stand up also.


----------



## shmoogrrrl

adnil530 said:


> I'm thinking of making tote bags for one of our cruises.  The Mickey heads are screen printed onto fabric.  The fabric feels like it's plastic and you don't need to tuck the hems.  It's waterproof and sews up fairly quickly.  The bottom is pleated so it can stand up also.



I wanna go on your cruise.  

I KNEW I should have checked this thread before making our reservations to see where all the cool FE stuff would be.  *laugh*


----------



## sdchickie

shmoogrrrl said:


> Good grief people!  The last cruise that we went on was 5 years ago and back in my day we didn't have those new fangled fish extenders.  We stuffed all we could on that poor fish and we LIKED it!
> 
> I brought little bags with a post card of the Pentagon (where my Husband worked at the time), a Pentagon pen, some ocean themed temporary tattoos and little bit of candy, and that was a good gift!
> 
> I guess I better start now working on my cruise next year!  Yikes.
> 
> You all are way too creative!



Yes, please start now since you are on my cruise!


----------



## sdchickie

IWannaBeAPrincess said:


> Thanks guys!  Well the lanyards are a long pathetic story!  I bought the lanyards with intent to embroider the names and Mickeys on them. Broke a half dozen needles, made my sewing machine go out of timing, and made a huge disasterous mess.  Sewing machine in the shop, back to the store for 2 lanyards to replace the ones I messed up.... LOL - so Dh says "can you print out an iron on? " So I "one upped" his idea and cut out the dark transfer paper on my cricut and then placed each letter and ironed them on!  (wish I thought of that before messing up the sewing machine!!!)
> 
> thank you for the compliments.  I've put a lot of thought, hard work and love into my gifts and I hope they help make the trip more magical!!



What an incredibly great idea! I always have extra iron on stuff after cutting out my t-shirt designs.


----------



## shmoogrrrl

sdchickie said:


> Yes, please start now since you are on my cruise!



ROFL!  Sadly for you, my creativity lies in more obscure crafty things.  Now, if all the young girls on the cruise want matching bows, I'm your gal.  *laugh*


----------



## robinkeith1

mommyarewegoingback said:


> We had a great group of Disser's on the Double Dip Delight.  I finally have pictures.
> 
> First here's what we gave out, little customized flashlights to hang on our lanyards, postcards and calendar magnet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all my fellow disser's don't mind me posting images of their great creations.  This picture includes Val's (woobie) mickey chalkboard, it's a little hard to see with the dark background and my DS's writing on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are pictures of all the other FE's we got.  We got bookmarks, magnets, candy, pirate things, customized pens, customized pencils, 3! cd's - all unique and fun to listen to driving home, 2 beautiful ornaments, the awesome door hanger, some already in use picture frames.  I'm most probably forgetting lots others.  But we had a great group.  Thank you everyone!


Can you share what site you used to order the magnetic calendars? That is amazing!


----------



## mommyarewegoingback

robinkeith1 said:


> Can you share what site you used to order the magnetic calendars? That is amazing!



I got the top design from using one of the disigners on the   dcl magnet design thread, I added my own words (in photoshop), added a calendar png file I found on the internet, then printed it using Vistaprint (as an oversize postcard), then I added the peel off business card magnets to the back.  Seems complicated but really it's super easy.  Let me know if you need more info.

I love everyone's ideas, now I'm more than a year away from my next cruise and trying to plan on my next FE gift (the sailing already only has verandahs and up left, so it will be a busy one with hopefully lots of dis'ers).  Keep the ideas coming!

-Virginia


----------



## dolphingirl47

adnil530 said:


> I'm thinking of making tote bags for one of our cruises.  The Mickey heads are screen printed onto fabric.  The fabric feels like it's plastic and you don't need to tuck the hems.  It's waterproof and sews up fairly quickly.  The bottom is pleated so it can stand up also.



That is a great idea. I really love this.

Corinna


----------



## IWannaBeAPrincess

adnil530 said:


> I'm thinking of making tote bags for one of our cruises.  The Mickey heads are screen printed onto fabric.  The fabric feels like it's plastic and you don't need to tuck the hems.  It's waterproof and sews up fairly quickly.  The bottom is pleated so it can stand up also.



OOh I love it!!!  I love the randomness of the Mickey heads!  Also it can be a shopping bag when you go home!  I'd say this is a winner!


----------



## IWannaBeAPrincess

shmoogrrrl said:


> ROFL!  Sadly for you, my creativity lies in more obscure crafty things.  Now, if all the young girls on the cruise want matching bows, I'm your gal.  *laugh*



I almost did this... My problem was that I couldn't think of a boy gift that was on the same level.  I think Disney hairbows would be an awesome FE gift!


----------



## wld4mky

I love that tote bag. It looks great!!


----------



## big jack 2002

We were on the DD cruise with you.  You are right.  We had a GREAT group!!  I have your calendar on my refrigerator!!
Thank you!!!!
Barbara (Mrs. Big Jack)


----------



## BLTOH

Schachteles said:


> we aren't cruising again till July of 2011, I would love to get a head start, but of course we don't know the numbers, so I will wait and start thinking




When in July? we are doing the July 5, 2011 to alaska cruise i am hoping to get a Fe going for our cruise.


----------



## wld4mky

bump


----------



## UncleB

Great ideas! Thanks!


----------



## UncleB

Thanks for all the great ideas!


----------



## goofyshell

I have to share: At target they had 75% off in the dollar section. I just got four bags of ten each of tinkerbell white lunch bags to put the fe gifts in! One dollar for forty fe gift bags!!!


----------



## pjpoohbear

This is a gift I am doing for an upcoming cruise, I still have to figure out if I will put an ornament hanger or a picture holder at the top.  It is about 3" tall.  I was inspired by a digital scrapbook designer that I follow, she made a similar product for christmas.


----------



## smeecanada

pjpoohbear said:


> This is a gift I am doing for an upcoming cruise, I still have to figure out if I will put an ornament hanger or a picture holder at the top.  It is about 3" tall.  I was inspired by a digital scrapbook designer that I follow, she made a similar product for christmas.



That's neat.  I would do a picture holder at the top.  That way you can use it year round.  What a great keepsake to sit on your desk.


----------



## tjbaggott

pjpoohbear said:


> This is a gift I am doing for an upcoming cruise, I still have to figure out if I will put an ornament hanger or a picture holder at the top.  It is about 3" tall.  I was inspired by a digital scrapbook designer that I follow, she made a similar product for christmas.



Awesome, whats that made with?  The bottom looks possibly like a wooden spool from thread?


----------



## pjpoohbear

it is made from a wooden spool, a wooden knob and two wooden beads, all sold at Michaels, but I know that it is by far more economical to buy them online in the states.  I have two models one with a bigger head, had to play with portions. The bigger head looks better with the same size ears.  I bought a small craft paint of each colour and that is way more then I need for the 15 I am making. I am using glossy modge podge, but I think that matte would have been nice too.

I am leaning towards a photo holder, now I have to learn how to make it, lol.


----------



## golfnsuch

Okay, I need your input.  I have two FE gift ideas for my April 2011 Cruise _(yep, I'm a planner...)_ 

These are family gifts.  Both will take approximately the same amount of time and both will cost about the same amount to make.  

Which would you prefer to receive?
1) 5 custom luggage handle covers - so that you can easily identify your bags in the warehouse at the end of the trip, or
2) an embroidered tote bag - to bring home all of the FE goodies you will receive on your cruise.

I promise to share pictures of both after I decide.

Thanks!


----------



## pjpoohbear

golfnsuch said:


> Okay, I need your input.  I have two FE gift ideas for my April 2011 Cruise _(yep, I'm a planner...)_
> 
> These are family gifts.  Both will take approximately the same amount of time and both will cost about the same amount to make.
> 
> Which would you prefer to receive?
> 1) 5 custom luggage handle covers - so that you can easily identify your bags in the warehouse at the end of the trip, or
> 2) an embroidered tote bag - to bring home all of the FE goodies you will receive on your cruise.
> 
> I promise to share pictures of both after I decide.
> 
> Thanks!



Love the idea of luggage handle covers!  

Pj


----------



## Arizona Rita

Handle covers sound very interesting and would probably be used again.


----------



## smeecanada

golfnsuch said:


> Which would you prefer to receive?
> 1) 5 custom luggage handle covers - so that you can easily identify your bags in the warehouse at the end of the trip, or
> 2) an embroidered tote bag - to bring home all of the FE goodies you will receive on your cruise.



I vote for the luggage handle covers.  Great idea.


----------



## wld4mky

pjpoohbear said:


> it is made from a wooden spool, a wooden knob and two wooden beads, all sold at Michaels, but I know that it is by far more economical to buy them online in the states.  I have two models one with a bigger head, had to play with portions. The bigger head looks better with the same size ears.  I bought a small craft paint of each colour and that is way more then I need for the 15 I am making. I am using glossy modge podge, but I think that matte would have been nice too.
> 
> I am leaning towards a photo holder, now I have to learn how to make it, lol.



I vote for the picture holder. Love it, lucky group!!


----------



## wld4mky

golfnsuch said:


> Okay, I need your input.  I have two FE gift ideas for my April 2011 Cruise _(yep, I'm a planner...)_
> 
> These are family gifts.  Both will take approximately the same amount of time and both will cost about the same amount to make.
> 
> Which would you prefer to receive?
> 1) 5 custom luggage handle covers - so that you can easily identify your bags in the warehouse at the end of the trip, or
> 2) an embroidered tote bag - to bring home all of the FE goodies you will receive on your cruise.
> 
> I promise to share pictures of both after I decide.
> 
> Thanks!


Love both ideas but agree the luggage handle covers sound neat. Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## dolphingirl47

golfnsuch said:


> Okay, I need your input.  I have two FE gift ideas for my April 2011 Cruise _(yep, I'm a planner...)_
> 
> These are family gifts.  Both will take approximately the same amount of time and both will cost about the same amount to make.
> 
> Which would you prefer to receive?
> 1) 5 custom luggage handle covers - so that you can easily identify your bags in the warehouse at the end of the trip, or
> 2) an embroidered tote bag - to bring home all of the FE goodies you will receive on your cruise.
> 
> I promise to share pictures of both after I decide.
> 
> Thanks!



I love the idea of the luggage handle covers as well. I work for an airline and people are forever calling us because they picket up somebody else's luggage by mistake as it looked like their luggage. This will help to make the luggage stand out.

Corinna


----------



## speakupjc

The luggage handles.


----------



## wcw57

luggage handles sound cool!.......

you are TOO crafty for me


----------



## croppincolburn

How about going on my cruise Jan 2011 and making *luggage handle covers*. Very unique and very useful.


----------



## golfnsuch

Luggage handle covers, it is!  

I'm off to the fabric store... I guess I'll still make a tote, too, just for us.

As soon as I have a decent sample, I'll post some pics.  

Thanks again!


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

golfnsuch said:


> Luggage handle covers, it is!
> 
> I'm off to the fabric store... I guess I'll still make a tote, too, just for us.
> 
> As soon as I have a decent sample, I'll post some pics.
> 
> Thanks again!



Please do post a picture, I am very curious to what luggage handle covers look like? I don't think I've seen one??? 

I am starting on my FE's now for our WB transatlantic in September.
I have a cabin gift + girls + ladies organised, just on the lookout for men and boys. Looking at personalised stubby coolers? Not very original though, any ideas?


----------



## wld4mky

What are stubby coolers?


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

Oh, I wonder what you call them? 
I just googled it, I think you might call them koozies???
They are a can holder that keeps the drink cool.


----------



## hesedshi

pjpoohbear said:


> This is a gift I am doing for an upcoming cruise, I still have to figure out if I will put an ornament hanger or a picture holder at the top.  It is about 3" tall.  I was inspired by a digital scrapbook designer that I follow, she made a similar product for christmas.



How wonderful! Did you make it by yourself?


----------



## wld4mky

gotcha  Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## pjpoohbear

hesedshi said:


> How wonderful! Did you make it by yourself?



Yep, felt like a kid at summer camp, lol.  It was/is my first attempt at modge podging.

Pj


----------



## TotallyAngelic

pjpoohbear said:


> This is a gift I am doing for an upcoming cruise, I still have to figure out if I will put an ornament hanger or a picture holder at the top.  It is about 3" tall.  I was inspired by a digital scrapbook designer that I follow, she made a similar product for christmas.



WOW PJ ... I love this. I hope we are in the same FE group in September. 


I have most of my FE gifts worked out .... just not much of a clue for the men. Any ideas for good male FE gifts gratefully received.


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

TotallyAngelic said:


> WOW PJ ... I love this. I hope we are in the same FE group in September.
> 
> 
> I have most of my FE gifts worked out .... just not much of a clue for the men. Any ideas for good male FE gifts gratefully received.



Hey Sarah, I posted the same question a couple of days ago. The men and older boys are hard! 
I have done the young girls (unless the numbers change), have organised a couple of cabin things, am about to start sewing the ladies, but those men are difficult....to say the least!
Must remember not to post any pictures on this thread since there are a few of us from the WB lurking around!


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

pjpoohbear said:


> This is a gift I am doing for an upcoming cruise, I still have to figure out if I will put an ornament hanger or a picture holder at the top.  It is about 3" tall.  I was inspired by a digital scrapbook designer that I follow, she made a similar product for christmas.




This is super cute! You could maybe put a large coloured paperclip at the top to hold a photo?  Or maybe leave it as a paperweight? 
Either way, It is really cool!


----------



## liberty6201

Oh my goodness - i am so excited by the thought of a FE Exchange and i haven't even booked my cruise yet - i have even started noting down ideas of what i can do LOl - everyone has made some gorgeous things.  Just a quick question - do you exchange gifts everyday or once a week?  How do you know which day to do it?  Also if i book the med cruise for August i may have to get off the ship 2 days early - would i still be able to join the exchange group?


----------



## ilovedevin

It is up to how you want to give out your FE's.  You can give just one gift per stateroom or give everyone in the room a gift or both.  You also decide on which day works best for you to give out your gifts.  I am giving out one gift for the stateroom as well as everyone in the room a gift.  The first gift I am giving out the first night/morning and the second one I am giving out on the Night of the Caribbean morning.  

Hope this helps


----------



## pjpoohbear

LittleDisneyLovers said:


> This is super cute! You could maybe put a large coloured paperclip at the top to hold a photo?  Or maybe leave it as a paperweight?
> Either way, It is really cool!



Fab idea for the photo holder part, I was confused on that one, lol.

Pj


----------



## wld4mky

bumping again


----------



## pluto1979

For the ME of the Dream. I am giving special gifts to the group of people I know and then other gifts each night to those that I do not know each night. Everyone is getting a gift from me of our list of well over 100 staterooms. So as you can see it is completely up to you. 

Whatever you decide, have fun doing it and remember that it is all about the fun of it, the surpirse and possibly meeting new friends.
Have a grand time FE'ing!


----------



## wld4mky

Wow 100. I was overwhelmed with 11 on our last cruise. Sure sounds like a great time though. You must have a spacesaving gift!


----------



## Tink rules

I made about 130 of them for the WBPC cruise... Next time I'm buying...


----------



## Arizona Rita

Ive made 100 for the Baltic cruise. Now shoo ashes shoo because I dont want any leftovers!


----------



## Madisonznana

Tink rules said:


> I made about 130 of them for the WBPC cruise... Next time I'm buying...



You are one crazy woman Michelle!!


----------



## Tink rules

I made cool ties... 

Never again...   

(so she says...)


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

Tink rules said:


> I made cool ties...
> 
> Never again...
> 
> (so she says...)



Photos????
They sound cool, men are always hard!


----------



## TotallyAngelic

LittleDisneyLovers said:


> Hey Sarah, I posted the same question a couple of days ago. The men and older boys are hard!
> I have done the young girls (unless the numbers change), have organised a couple of cabin things, am about to start sewing the ladies, but those men are difficult....to say the least!
> Must remember not to post any pictures on this thread since there are a few of us from the WB lurking around!



Exactly ..... I am always lurking around on this thread looking for ideas .... it has been inspirational. But no photos till we get back  I am waiting for supplies to arrive so I can start making  Just hope they work out.


----------



## Tink rules

Here's the instructions for the cool ties - I use the Shultz water crystals - they go a LONG way... so expect to have the rest of the bottle around for a while... they are good however in garden containers - it's the stuff they use in Miracle gro potting soil 

http://www.p2designs.com/ShipCooler.htm


----------



## dolphingirl47

wld4mky said:


> Wow 100. I was overwhelmed with 11 on our last cruise. Sure sounds like a great time though. You must have a spacesaving gift!



I have made anything from 12 to nearly 400 for our very first cruise (5 Night Special Cruise on the Magic in 2008). The 12 are for my cruise on Saturday. I was just labeling them and realized that I have one label less than I thought. So I better get this sorted out as I leave later today. I will post photos when I come back from the cruise.

Corinna


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

TotallyAngelic said:


> Exactly ..... I am always lurking around on this thread looking for ideas .... it has been inspirational. But no photos till we get back  I am waiting for supplies to arrive so I can start making  Just hope they work out.



Very cheeky, Lurking and not sharing , I would never do that.........OK, I have to do that, because your lurking! 



dolphingirl47 said:


> I have made anything from 12 to nearly 400 for our very first cruise (5 Night Special Cruise on the Magic in 2008). The 12 are for my cruise on Saturday. I was just labeling them and realized that I have one label less than I thought. So I better get this sorted out as I leave later today. I will post photos when I come back from the cruise.
> 
> Corinna



Yes Please, Photo's!!!


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

Tink rules said:


> Here's the instructions for the cool ties - I use the Shultz water crystals - they go a LONG way... so expect to have the rest of the bottle around for a while... they are good however in garden containers - it's the stuff they use in Miracle gro potting soil
> 
> http://www.p2designs.com/ShipCooler.htm



Oh, I have seen those over here, Handy in our heat! You are very crafty!


----------



## MissReeRee

What wonderful ideas!!! I am trying to come up with something that isn't going to break the bank... most of my rooms are adults only which is a little more challenging, and I don't want it to look like I cheaped out!


----------



## golfnsuch

They came out great.  Each fat quarter will make 4 per family. 

I kinda went a little crazy in the fabric store, so I hope we have_ lots _of FEE participants on our cruise.

Here's the results of my luggage handle cover prototype:





Every set will be unique (these are mine) so FEE peeps on my cruise will still be surprised!


----------



## dolphingirl47

golfnsuch said:


> Here's the results of my luggage handle cover prototype:
> http://esamplepics.shutterfly.com/pictures/10#16



That looks great.

Corinna


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

golfnsuch said:


> They came out great.  Each fat quarter will make 4 per family.
> 
> I kinda went a little crazy in the fabric store, so I hope we have_ lots _of FEE participants on our cruise.
> 
> Here's the results of my luggage handle cover prototype:
> http://s906.photobucket.com/albums/ac261/golfnsuch/My pics/?action=view&current=DSCN0780.jpg
> 
> Sorry, I just can't seem to get the image itself to load into the post...


Very cute and a great idea!


----------



## Madisonznana

golfnsuch said:


> They came out great.  Each fat quarter will make 4 per family.
> 
> I kinda went a little crazy in the fabric store, so I hope we have_ lots _of FEE participants on our cruise.
> 
> Here's the results of my luggage handle cover prototype:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every set will be unique (these are mine) so FEE peeps on my cruise will still be surprised!



These are wonderful!  I love them.


----------



## liberty6201

I LOVE those xx


----------



## croppincolburn

Love the fabric you chose. They came out nice. 

If you have leftovers maybe you could sell them on e-bay or somewhere. I would buy some.

I need to get back to working on my DCL logo beads. They were put away and I kind of forgot about them. I have been busy helping making slime varieties for last week's science fair. Ds, 1st grade, wanted to do slime experiments.


----------



## MACfamily4

croppincolburn said:


> If you have leftovers maybe you could sell them on e-bay or somewhere. I would buy some.



I LOVE those!  How clever are you!!    If you decided to sell some on ebay, I would definitely buy.


----------



## pjpoohbear

Tink rules said:


> I made cool ties...
> 
> Never again...
> 
> (so she says...)



I love my cool tie!

Pj


----------



## pjpoohbear

The luggage handle covers turned out awesome!

Pj


----------



## pluto1979

Those handles are a terrific idea! Are they padded and velcro'ed?


----------



## TotallyAngelic

golfnsuch said:


> They came out great.  Each fat quarter will make 4 per family.
> 
> I kinda went a little crazy in the fabric store, so I hope we have_ lots _of FEE participants on our cruise.
> 
> Here's the results of my luggage handle cover prototype:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every set will be unique (these are mine) so FEE peeps on my cruise will still be surprised!



What a cool idea ......  love these


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

Those luggage handle covers are so creative, where on earth did you come up with that idea?


----------



## golfnsuch

Thanks so much, everyone... I can't wait to do more patterns.







> Those handles are a terrific idea! Are they padded and velcro'ed?


Yep, I used velcro and thicker batting for extra padding.



> Those luggage handle covers are so creative, where on earth did you come up with that idea?


I actually saw ones made out of neoprene as a giveaway at a conference I attended.  They were neon.

When I thought of the warehouse o' luggage at the end of the cruise, the idea to make my own as FEE gifts came together.


----------



## marcij

golfnsuch said:


> They came out great.  Each fat quarter will make 4 per family.
> 
> I kinda went a little crazy in the fabric store, so I hope we have_ lots _of FEE participants on our cruise.
> 
> Here's the results of my luggage handle cover prototype:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every set will be unique (these are mine) so FEE peeps on my cruise will still be surprised!




Very cute!  We use these on our bags and it makes it so much easier to find them!  I also think it helps our bags arrive in our stateroom quicker because it's easy to see they all go together!


----------



## wld4mky

That is the neatest idea I have ever seen!!
Are you willing to share instructions ? I would love to try to do some for myself. You have a lucky bunch in your FE group.


----------



## lisalisalisa

Great gift .


----------



## JustinTime2SailAway

Cool idea indeed!


----------



## JustinTime2SailAway

Anybody do custom FE extenders?


----------



## gdulaney

golfnsuch said:


> They came out great.  Each fat quarter will make 4 per family.
> 
> I kinda went a little crazy in the fabric store, so I hope we have_ lots _of FEE participants on our cruise.
> 
> Here's the results of my luggage handle cover prototype:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every set will be unique (these are mine) so FEE peeps on my cruise will still be surprised!



What a really cute idea!!  

Basically I am the least crafty person ever.... I have no idea what I could make that I wouldn't be delivering under the cover of darkness. 

Ginny


----------



## Schachteles

BLTOH said:


> When in July? we are doing the July 5, 2011 to alaska cruise i am hoping to get a Fe going for our cruise.



We are on the 19th of July.  I am SO excited!


----------



## Kurby

oops


----------



## golfnsuch

Justintime - 
"Gradysmommy" on eBay offers custom FEs.  She has a number of styles and characters to chose from.

Being someone who sews and embroiders, I bought mine from her because I thought the price was fair given the amount of work I can tell goes into them.  The set-up alone would have me pulling my hair out.


----------



## JustinTime2SailAway

thanks!


----------



## pixieprincessmom

golfnsuch, Does your cruise happen to be on the Magic on April 23?  I hope so, because thats the one we are on!! Just read the thread and have lots of ideas!  Never to early to start planning.


----------



## golfnsuch

*Wld4mky*, I sent you a PM with a link I think will work...


*Hi Pixieprincess*.  Sorry, but we're on the Dream on the 17th. Have fun on the Magic!!

Remember, don't tell anybody in my FEE group what they'll be getting... its a surprise


----------



## miztigg

you guys are amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

Do I have to have a creative FE, or can I just hang a small tote with our name from the hook? Has anyone ever seen anything but the standard used? Thank you.


----------



## jilljill

Cptjackandcrew said:


> Do I have to have a creative FE, or can I just hang a small tote with our name from the hook? Has anyone ever seen anything but the standard used? Thank you.



We just used a tote bag we have gotten for free in San Francisco.  It was just a plain bag and we used zip ties to secure it to the Fish.


----------



## jessica52877

Cptjackandcrew said:


> Do I have to have a creative FE, or can I just hang a small tote with our name from the hook? Has anyone ever seen anything but the standard used? Thank you.



I have seen just a regular tote used or something similar. No one will think anything about it. If I hadn't made ours I wouldn't have bought one. We don't tend to cruise as often as we used to.


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

jilljill said:


> We just used a tote bag we have gotten for free in San Francisco.  It was just a plain bag and we used zip ties to secure it to the Fish.


Thanks. That's one more thing I can cross off my ever growing list. I still can't figure out how to add a ticker, so hooray only 83 days until our cruise


----------



## jessica52877

Cptjackandcrew said:


> Thanks. That's one more thing I can cross off my ever growing list. I still can't figure out how to add a ticker, so hooray only 83 days until our cruise



Just click on someone else's and follow the directions. Then at the end it gives you several codes. I can't remember which one it is, but try them all and hit preview under your user cp and when the pictures shows save that one!


----------



## WPoohgirl

NHdisneylover said:


> Kimberly, how is it that i missed this awesome thread???  The FE gift  I still use daily is the laminated bookmark with the cruise logo and theme on itEvery homemade gift on our cruises has been fantastic.



I was just drifting through the boards and saw the link to your utube video breaking free at Disney.

Cried and laughed my head off.  The dancing was joyous, *really made my day*  Thanks.


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

jessica52877 said:


> Just click on someone else's and follow the directions. Then at the end it gives you several codes. I can't remember which one it is, but try them all and hit preview under your user cp and when the pictures shows save that one!


Thank you for trying to help me with my ticker. I printed out the directions, I just don't understand them. My posting rules say HTML code is Off. Perhaps this has something to do with it. Fortunately I don't need a ticker to go on a Disney cruise.


----------



## Tink rules

Cptjackandcrew said:


> Do I have to have a creative FE, or can I just hang a small tote with our name from the hook? Has anyone ever seen anything but the standard used? Thank you.





jilljill said:


> We just used a tote bag we have gotten for free in San Francisco.  It was just a plain bag and we used zip ties to secure it to the Fish.



You can use anything!!! I used a Xmas stocking I sewed up quick out of some green Mickey fabric...

& don't forget to get the zip ties... long ones too!!!


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

Tink rules said:


> You can use anything!!! I used a Xmas stocking I sewed up quick out of some green Mickey fabric...
> 
> & don't forget to get the zip ties... long ones too!!!


Thank you.


----------



## Scotty69

Cptjackandcrew said:


> Thanks. That's one more thing I can cross off my ever growing list. I still can't figure out how to add a ticker, so hooray only 83 days until our cruise



there is a thread about how to add a dis ticker, I just did what they said and it worked, should still be on the first page


----------



## ColoradoDisneyFreaks

So is there anyone here on the Sept 8th Med cruise doing a FE exchange?  Anyone?  I've seen a ton of posts on the WBTA cruise of folks that are doing B2B, but nothing on our cruise, and we aren't doin the WBTA!!! (I WISH I could take off that much work!)

And the handcrafted ideas on here are great, I made 12x12 pillow covers for my kids on our first disney cruise with crazy quilted Mickey sillouettes on them.  Thinking of doing the same for FE gifts, but I can't find anyone doing the exchange!


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

Scotty69 said:


> there is a thread about how to add a dis ticker, I just did what they said and it worked, should still be on the first page


Thank you for your help!


----------



## Mel0215

So it only took me about 5 hours to get through all 55 pages, subpages, and links! Whew!  It was so much fun! 

There are some amazing things here... I should up what we are going to be giving!  I have some new ideas, and hopefully, nobody here will mind if I use their ideas as inspiration! 

Oh, if LindaBabe checks here... I got one of her bookmarks (from last May!) It's cute, and still holds the page in the books!


----------



## Meskamooska

Schachteles said:


> We are on the 19th of July.  I am SO excited!



Hi All,

Well, I have now spent the better part of the day looking at every single post and marveling at the creativity, artistry and generosity displayed here.  And I am absolutely THRILLED to have found someone here who will be on the cruise my family will be taking!http://www.wdwinfo.com/images/smili...p://www.wdwinfo.com/images/smilies/banana.gif

I am now off to my Cruise Meet thread to see if anyone has started an FE list and if they haven't to offer to head the gosh darned thing up myself.

After all, I only have a little over 400+ days to come up with something fabulous... gee I hope that is enough time!

Thank you all for sharing and giving me such an enjoyable day and Schachteles Family, I am looking forward to meeting you and exchanging tokens. 

This is going to be so much fun...

Take care all, help lots of people and have a "Wonder"ful day!


----------



## 3princessMommy

I have been meaning to post this here since last summer, but I never got around to taking a picture of the FE gift!!!

So, finally, here it is:





This is the bookmark that we made for our Tortola cruise last summer.  I hope you like it.


----------



## shmoogrrrl

3princessMommy said:


> I have been meaning to post this here since last summer, but I never got around to taking a picture of the FE gift!!!
> 
> So, finally, here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the bookmark that we made for our Tortola cruise last summer.  I hope you like it.




Now THAT I can do!  Do you have the Cruise symbol and ship on graph paper that you'd like to share? 

It is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Arizona Rita

3princessmommy, you are on the same cruise to the Baltics with me!
That is so pretty! You dont have time to whip mre of those up do you?


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

3PrincessMommy - That is sooooo cool!!!!!


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

3princessMommy said:


> I have been meaning to post this here since last summer, but I never got around to taking a picture of the FE gift!!!
> 
> So, finally, here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the bookmark that we made for our Tortola cruise last summer.  I hope you like it.


What a fabulous FE gift! If you are sharing the graph design could I please have it too? Thank you.


----------



## 3princessMommy

I'm happy to post the cross-stitch design, we made it at home.  My techy DH says that there is some problem with our router right now though, so I can't access the shared drive???  All gobbledy-gook to me.  Anyway...as soon as I can get to the file, I'll try and post.  Feel free to use and customize.  

Unfortunately, for my Baltic friends, we booked this cruise at the last minute, so I'm not going to be able to make 50 of these.    BUT...we did manage to turn our cruise logo into a cross-stitch pattern, so if someone would like to use that, I can forward it.


----------



## Arizona Rita

I read your post on our Baltic thread just after I posted here.
Its really very pretty and something I would consider a keepsake.
Im glad your able to join us and look forward to seeing what you find locally to bring with you!


----------



## 3princessMommy

Okay, Hope this works...


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

3princessMommy said:


> Okay, Hope this works...


Thank you so much!! I just love it. Gotta run to the craft store for bookmarks now


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Subbing this!  Great stuff!


----------



## wld4mky

Love the bookmark. What a great keepsake. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 3princessMommy

Cptjackandcrew said:


> Thank you so much!! I just love it. Gotta run to the craft store for bookmarks now



When you make the bookmark, cut the aida cloth double the width of the design and at least 5 rows extra on top and bottom.  When you're finished with the stitching.  Fold the side edges behind the design to cover the wrong side of the stitches and hot glue them together with a satin ribbon to cover the seam.  Leave the top and bottom 4 or 5 rows open.  Then row by row remove the horizontal threads to create fringe.  Just make sure you don't get too close to the design.

I'm glad you like these.  They were fun to make and provided a great souvenir for the trip.


----------



## smeecanada

3princessMommy said:


> When you make the bookmark, cut the aida cloth double the width of the design and at least 5 rows extra on top and bottom.  When you're finished with the stitching.  Fold the side edges behind the design to cover the wrong side of the stitches and hot glue them together with a satin ribbon to cover the seam.  Leave the top and bottom 4 or 5 rows open.  Then row by row remove the horizontal threads to create fringe.  Just make sure you don't get too close to the design.
> 
> I'm glad you like these.  They were fun to make and provided a great souvenir for the trip.



Another option, if you have a sewing machine, is to do a tight applique like zigzag box xxx number of rows out from your design and then fringe all 4 sides.  You can glue a piece of felt to the back.  I did one 20+ years ago and it's still going strong.


----------



## ymchavez

Subscribing!


----------



## JennyJ

Oh wow!!  I am so impressed with everyone's creativity!!  I hope the others on our cruise do a FE!!  Now....off to think about what I can make.


----------



## waltdisneyworlddreamer

Love all the ideas!! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Can't wait for more fun , creative ideas.  I have a 1yr and 5 months till my cruise, oh that sounds sad!  LOL


----------



## shwarren70

There are some creative people on this board!  I can't wait till our cruise in September.  This is my 2nd Disney cruise, but 1st time doing FE.  It's going to be fun!  I hope we have good participation for our cruise!


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

3princessMommy said:


> When you make the bookmark, cut the aida cloth double the width of the design and at least 5 rows extra on top and bottom.  When you're finished with the stitching.  Fold the side edges behind the design to cover the wrong side of the stitches and hot glue them together with a satin ribbon to cover the seam.  Leave the top and bottom 4 or 5 rows open.  Then row by row remove the horizontal threads to create fringe.  Just make sure you don't get too close to the design.
> 
> I'm glad you like these.  They were fun to make and provided a great souvenir for the trip.


I thought this was a pre-made bookmark. Thank you for the clarification and additional information.


----------



## paulasillars

I've been reading this thread on and off for the last few days.  What an amazing bunch of crafty people you are.  I'm totally in awe.

I am now mulling around a few ideas for our WBTA - I think I might have left it a bit late but maybe for our next (as yet unbooked) cruise


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

Hey Paula, what are you doing sneaking round here? Sarah and I have been bumping into each other for a few weeks here! It's OK, Neither of us have "bagged" anything on this thread yet!


----------



## technut44

Hey everyone!  I am needing ideas for gifts to give teen aged boy and girl.  Help!


----------



## ppiew

For the girl you might consider lotion or nail polish.  Also those net foofoo things for the shower are neat.

Boys - key chain, deck of cards, chapsticks (good for girls too)


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

Help me! I am all organised for most of my FE gifts, but I have a 7 year old and 13 year old boy that I'm a little stuck on.
I was going to make up a pack with some figurines of Steve Irwin and Australian native animals with fact cards about them. I know the 7 year old will like this, but the 13 year old??? I have friends with kids that are 11 and they would still like it, but 13 may be pushing it? What do you all think?
Please help!!!


----------



## ppiew

I think it is a great idea!  Go for it!!


----------



## Debs Disney

My son just turned 14 and he would like the animals and facts


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

Debs Disney said:


> My son just turned 14 and he would like the animals and facts



Oh, Thanks so much! 
I have made the coolest activity book for the girls, they are A5 size with personalised laminated covers. They are over an inch thick with all kinds of disney colouring, activities, wordsearches, mazes, etc..Then I attached a pencil case with the ring binders, filled with pencils, sharpener, etc.. It also has a sticker pages and lots of stickers. It came out really great, But I just know that even if I tailored it to boys they just wouldn't like it.


----------



## technut44

ppiew said:


> For the girl you might consider lotion or nail polish.  Also those net foofoo things for the shower are neat.
> 
> Boys - key chain, deck of cards, chapsticks (good for girls too)


Awesome Ideas!  Thanks a million!


----------



## su_kraft

LittleDisneyLovers said:


> Help me! I am all organised for most of my FE gifts, but I have a 7 year old and 13 year old boy that I'm a little stuck on.
> I was going to make up a pack with some figurines of Steve Irwin and Australian native animals with fact cards about them. I know the 7 year old will like this, but the 13 year old??? I have friends with kids that are 11 and they would still like it, but 13 may be pushing it? What do you all think?
> Please help!!!


 

  My 13 year old is into history, starwars and the military...    He is very excited about our next cruise as there is so much history to be seen...    Not to mention all the people from all over the world!  He is a bit besides himself as he will get to meet people from about 10 different countries...  

Hope that helps...


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

su_kraft said:


> My 13 year old is into history, starwars and the military...    He is very excited about our next cruise as there is so much history to be seen...    Not to mention all the people from all over the world!  He is a bit besides himself as he will get to meet people from about 10 different countries...
> 
> Hope that helps...



Hey Sue, what are you doing lurking around here.......Since your 13 year old is the 13 year old in question! 
I think I have it under control now, and I think he'll like it, Thanks!


----------



## paulasillars

LittleDisneyLovers said:


> Hey Paula, what are you doing sneaking round here? Sarah and I have been bumping into each other for a few weeks here! It's OK, Neither of us have "bagged" anything on this thread yet!



LOL great minds huh?  

I have even started to put my plan into action ($ spent on supplies) after reading this but haven't created anything yet. I'm on a horrible shift this week so will have a try to do something at the weekend


----------



## TotallyAngelic

paulasillars said:


> I've been reading this thread on and off for the last few days.  What an amazing bunch of crafty people you are.  I'm totally in awe.
> 
> I am now mulling around a few ideas for our WBTA - I think I might have left it a bit late but maybe for our next (as yet unbooked) cruise



Hi Paula 



LittleDisneyLovers said:


> Oh, Thanks so much!
> I have made the coolest activity book for the girls, they are A5 size with personalised laminated covers. They are over an inch thick with all kinds of disney colouring, activities, wordsearches, mazes, etc..Then I attached a pencil case with the ring binders, filled with pencils, sharpener, etc.. It also has a sticker pages and lots of stickers. It came out really great, But I just know that even if I tailored it to boys they just wouldn't like it.



I think this is such a great idea .... and it would work for boys under ten I would think ....especially if it was personalised.


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

paulasillars said:


> LOL great minds huh?
> 
> I have even started to put my plan into action ($ spent on supplies) after reading this but haven't created anything yet. I'm on a horrible shift this week so will have a try to do something at the weekend



YAY! Supplies are the first step, so you have technically started on your FE's!



TotallyAngelic said:


> Hi Paula
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is such a great idea .... and it would work for boys under ten I would think ....especially if it was personalised.



Hey Sarah. I love the way the books came out, they really look great, I will post a picture when I work out how to. The boys came out great too, I bought a Steve Irwin pack each with figurines of Steve, a croc, a kangaroo and a koala, then I have done about 15 laminated fact cards about some Australian animals, with a bit of history, a photo, a description and fun facts about them. Just a few finishing touches to add to the boys pack. Looking for a snake as well.
I'm also doing a small thing for everyone in my FE (kids and adults, 1 each) that I think the kids will love.
Next to get started on the sewing for the cabin gifts  Would love to tell you but as your on my list and I just don't know else is lurking....will have to stay secret squirrel


----------



## TotallyAngelic

LittleDisneyLovers said:


> YAY! Supplies are the first step, so you have technically started on your FE's!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sarah. I love the way the books came out, they really look great, I will post a picture when I work out how to. The boys came out great too, I bought a Steve Irwin pack each with figurines of Steve, a croc, a kangaroo and a koala, then I have done about 15 laminated fact cards about some Australian animals, with a bit of history, a photo, a description and fun facts about them. Just a few finishing touches to add to the boys pack. Looking for a snake as well.
> I'm also doing a small thing for everyone in my FE (kids and adults, 1 each) that I think the kids will love.
> Next to get started on the sewing for the cabin gifts  Would love to tell you but as your on my list and I just don't know else is lurking....will have to stay secret squirrel



I think the boys would absolutely love this idea .....  and no sneaky peak on the cabin gift


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

Ok, So here's the girls, you can't really tell from the pictures, but this over an inch thick, it has the pencil case attached with the rings at the back. The pencil case has a set of coloured pencils, a whiteboard pen with eraser (for the laminated activities like 'tic tac toe' etc), some lead pencils and a sharpener.
I also have attached an envelope of princess and other disney stickers and some laminated sticker pages.
Any other ideas?

Boys, I haven't finished, looking for a snake and something to put fact cards in (maybe pencil case?)....Ideas???

Any thoughts or improvements would be appreciated!


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

OMG, My photo's are MASSIVE, Thought I was so cool loading photo's like a big girl.....SORRY!!! 
How do I make them smaller?


----------



## su_kraft

LittleDisneyLovers said:


> Hey Sue, what are you doing lurking around here.......Since your 13 year old is the 13 year old in question!
> I think I have it under control now, and I think he'll like it, Thanks!


 
I am looking for ideas...  What else...  

The girls are so much easier in my mind...


----------



## liberty6201

MI'M a bit gutted - no one seems to want to fe on my cruise :-( never mind - more room for souvenirs!!!


----------



## Arizona Rita

LittleDisneyLovers~ that is so cool! When I was reading about it I thought, I want a set. I think boys will like the same type of set, maybe the "boy" character on the front.


----------



## carmie3377

LittleDisneyLovers said:


> Ok, So here's the girls, you can't really tell from the pictures, but this over an inch thick, it has the pencil case attached with the rings at the back. The pencil case has a set of coloured pencils, a whiteboard pen with eraser (for the laminated activities like 'tic tac toe' etc), some lead pencils and a sharpener.
> I also have attached an envelope of princess and other disney stickers and some laminated sticker pages.
> Any other ideas?



I'm doing something similar.  DD and I have spent quite a bit of time making crosswords, word searches, mazes, ect, and finding really cute coloring pages.  They will be geared toward certain ages with younger kids having mostly color pages and the older kids having more games.  However, I was planning on giving them to boys too, but geared to boys.  I hope they're not disappointed.


----------



## DisneyDuo

Let me float our idea by all of you - not saying which cruise we're on, but for that cruise they are not doing a separate FE list, just giving for as many as we can from the total list.  

So we were thinking of a generic gift for each person since we have no idea who is doing FE and who isn't - not everyone, unfortunately, we couldn't afford that 

We're doing a pack of goodies from our state (Pennsylvania) - a big hershey bar, snyder's pretzels, an amish candy stick, with a card personalized to the trip with a calendar for the year on the back.

What do you all think?  Any other (affordable!!!!) ideas?

Thanks!  Blessings - Lin


----------



## DisneyDuo

Duh, my trip counter says which cruise it is anyway 

Lin


----------



## smeecanada

DisneyDuo said:


> We're doing a pack of goodies from our state (Pennsylvania) - a big hershey bar, snyder's pretzels, an amish candy stick, with a card personalized to the trip with a calendar for the year on the back.



This sounds great.  More like the idea of what I think original FE's were intended to be.


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

carmie3377 said:


> I'm doing something similar.  DD and I have spent quite a bit of time making crosswords, word searches, mazes, ect, and finding really cute coloring pages.  They will be geared toward certain ages with younger kids having mostly color pages and the older kids having more games.  However, I was planning on giving them to boys too, but geared to boys.  I hope they're not disappointed.



I think some age groups would still love an activity book. My boys are 7, 13 and itellectually challenged 20 year old, so I thought this would work for all of them? I PMed the 20 year olds mum, she seems to think he will.
I actually made a book for an 11 year old boy friend that we are meeting in WDW, I put mainly POTC stuff in his.



su_kraft said:


> I am looking for ideas...  What else...
> 
> The girls are so much easier in my mind...



I agree girls are easier! Idea's I also thought of for boys were - disney bow ties for formal night, pirate stuff, a water gun for pool, disposable camera, ...... you should know better than me, you have a boy!



Arizona Rita said:


> LittleDisneyLovers~ that is so cool! When I was reading about it I thought, I want a set. I think boys will like the same type of set, maybe the "boy" character on the front.



I forgot to add, I am also sewing a small polka dot tote bag to carry it in!


----------



## carmie3377

DisneyDuo said:


> We're doing a pack of goodies from our state (Pennsylvania) - a big hershey bar, snyder's pretzels, an amish candy stick, with a card personalized to the trip with a calendar for the year on the back.



I think that sounds awesome!


----------



## K8T

Thinking about gifts for my FE list...

Can I ask those of you in the US, do you have Beefeater Gin?  Do you have tubes of Smarties, do you have Kit Kat chocolate bars?  Do you have Sherbert Fountains (a tube of sherbert with a licorice inside).

Just a few ideas from the UK.

Thanks

Kate


----------



## carmie3377

K8T said:


> Thinking about gifts for my FE list...
> 
> Can I ask those of you in the US, do you have Beefeater Gin?  Do you have tubes of Smarties, do you have Kit Kat chocolate bars?  Do you have Sherbert Fountains (a tube of sherbert with a licorice inside).
> 
> Just a few ideas from the UK.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kate



do you have Beefeater Gin? - ??? Never heard of it but I don't drink Gin
tubes of Smarties, - Yes 
Kit Kat chocolate bars? - Yes YUMMY
Sherbert Fountains (a tube of sherbert with a licorice inside). I don't think so - never heard of them


----------



## DisneyDuo

K8T - how about jelly babies?  Yum!  We don't have them here!


Blessings!  Lin


----------



## K8T

DisneyDuo said:


> K8T - how about jelly babies?  Yum!  We don't have them here!
> 
> 
> Blessings!  Lin



What NO jelly babies!!!!!!!

Thank you, I didn't know that.  Any other suggestions welcome!!!

Kate


----------



## smeecanada

K8T said:


> What NO jelly babies!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you, I didn't know that.  Any other suggestions welcome!!!
> 
> Kate




Treacle toffee, chocolate eclairs (the candy ones), kit kat's - the chocolate is different, nougat


----------



## aanderson5

K8T said:


> Thinking about gifts for my FE list...
> 
> Can I ask those of you in the US, do you have Beefeater Gin?  Do you have tubes of Smarties, do you have Kit Kat chocolate bars?  Do you have Sherbert Fountains (a tube of sherbert with a licorice inside).
> 
> Just a few ideas from the UK.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kate



Americans have Smarties but they aren't the chocolate kind. They are like our Rockets (in Canada), not sure what the equivilant is in the UK. 

As for suggestions, some of our favorites are Dolly mixture, Buttons, Flake bar and walnut whips (although they are not as good as when I was a kid). Really any chocolate - British chocolate tastes better and it is so expense to buy it from our local Scottish butcher. I wish I was on you cruise.


----------



## tjbaggott

Also, Kit Kat bars in the U.S. are made by Hershey and the Canadian ones (and I think UK) are made by Nestle.  They do taste a bit different.  Some go for one, others go for the other.  I did Canadian kind of smarties on our Cruise last fall and they were THE BIG hit!!!!


----------



## ilovedevin

do you have Beefeater Gin? Yes we do have this in the US


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

DisneyDuo said:


> K8T - how about jelly babies?  Yum!  We don't have them here!
> 
> 
> Blessings!  Lin



NO JELLY BABIES!!!! They are a must, especially for the kids, they will love them!!


----------



## paulasillars

LittleDisneyLovers said:


> YAY! Supplies are the first step, so you have technically started on your FE's!



Aha but I have to actually do something with the supplies but I did go browsing the craft section of a variety store today - didn't buy anything except for a snazzy pair of leggings but that wasn't for a FE gift


----------



## K8T

Still getting over the shock of NO Jelly babies!!  

Obviously a must for my cruise, along with the tubes of Smarties.

As you may have guessed, I am absolutely no good making stuff 

However, I can't believe how inventive and clever people are on here.

Thanks for the suggestions and if anyone else has experience of something that came from the UK that you particularly liked, do let me know.

Thanks for all your help.

Kate


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

K8T said:


> Still getting over the shock of NO Jelly babies!!
> 
> Obviously a must for my cruise, along with the tubes of Smarties.
> 
> As you may have guessed, I am absolutely no good making stuff
> 
> However, I can't believe how inventive and clever people are on here.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions and if anyone else has experience of something that came from the UK that you particularly liked, do let me know.
> 
> Thanks for all your help.
> 
> Kate



I absolutely love the strawberry bon bons, the ones that are covered in strawberry sherbet, the little round balls, they are soooo good.
Or how about something from Harrods, tea bags, sweets?


----------



## TotallyAngelic

su_kraft said:


> I am looking for ideas...  What else...
> 
> The girls are so much easier in my mind...



Definitely girls are a lot easier .... I have lots of ideas for the girls in my group.



LittleDisneyLovers said:


> I think some age groups would still love an activity book. My boys are 7, 13 and itellectually challenged 20 year old, so I thought this would work for all of them? I PMed the 20 year olds mum, she seems to think he will.



Your kids' gifts are great 
So what are you making for the adults in your group


----------



## mrp4352

Hi Lin-

I think that sound great!

(and not just because I'm really intrigued by the Amish candy)





DisneyDuo said:


> Let me float our idea by all of you - not saying which cruise we're on, but for that cruise they are not doing a separate FE list, just giving for as many as we can from the total list.
> 
> So we were thinking of a generic gift for each person since we have no idea who is doing FE and who isn't - not everyone, unfortunately, we couldn't afford that
> 
> We're doing a pack of goodies from our state (Pennsylvania) - a big hershey bar, snyder's pretzels, an amish candy stick, with a card personalized to the trip with a calendar for the year on the back.
> 
> What do you all think?  Any other (affordable!!!!) ideas?
> 
> Thanks!  Blessings - Lin


----------



## jessica52877

3princessMommy said:


> Okay, Hope this works...



Thank you for sharing. I can't wait to make one of these just because but it will be a great thing for our next cruise too! I really didn't have anything great for the adults and made bookmarks but no where near as cute!


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

TotallyAngelic said:


> Definitely girls are a lot easier .... I have lots of ideas for the girls in my group.
> 
> 
> 
> Your kids' gifts are great
> So what are you making for the adults in your group



Thanks Sarah.
Love to share my adults gifts, but there seems to be these lurkers from my group who keep coming back!


----------



## Bareacuda

Ok... now I have to admit... Im the lurker!

   Thnks for all the suggestions, and I think I have all the gifts worked out.   I hope. 
      Now I have to work on them


   Ann


----------



## Poohbug

I'm a lurker also.  All of your FE gifts are beautiful.  I'm not that talented.


I have to ask---
What are jelly babies???


----------



## su_kraft

LittleDisneyLovers said:


> I think some age groups would still love an activity book. My boys are 7, 13 and itellectually challenged 20 year old, so I thought this would work for all of them? I PMed the 20 year olds mum, she seems to think he will.
> I actually made a book for an 11 year old boy friend that we are meeting in WDW, I put mainly POTC stuff in his.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree girls are easier! Idea's I also thought of for boys were - disney bow ties for formal night, pirate stuff, a water gun for pool, disposable camera, ...... you should know better than me, you have a boy!
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to add, I am also sewing a small polka dot tote bag to carry it in!


 
You are WAY more creative than I am...  If we were leaving from PC I would be better off as I could impress you all with my baking skills    But, alas, I can't really bring 50 or so cookie pops or baked yummies to Spain...

My 13 year old is into sketching so an activity book would be good for him, he is looking forward to dressing for formal night, he would LOVE a squirt gun (not so sure the OQ counselors would appreciate those)...  When I asked him what he hoped to find he said "anything mom!  Its gonna be so cool!"  So, I am sure he will love it all!

I have some special stuff for the kiddo's, but my one craft item is for the cabin...  I just hope that everyone likes their goodie bags!

Sue


----------



## uncw89

K8T said:


> Still getting over the shock of NO Jelly babies!!
> 
> Obviously a must for my cruise, along with the tubes of Smarties.
> 
> As you may have guessed, I am absolutely no good making stuff
> 
> However, I can't believe how inventive and clever people are on here.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions and if anyone else has experience of something that came from the UK that you particularly liked, do let me know.
> 
> Thanks for all your help.
> 
> Kate





Poohbug said:


> I'm a lurker also.  All of your FE gifts are beautiful.  I'm not that talented.
> 
> 
> I have to ask---
> What are jelly babies???



I agree, what are jelly babies??? All this talk about candy is making me hungry!!! I wish I was on your cruise! I don't cruise DCL til next year on the Dream! 
This is a great thread to get ideas from! There are a lot of creative people on here!


----------



## karentan

they;re jelly sweets in the shape of babies:


----------



## uncw89

karentan said:


> they;re jelly sweets in the shape of babies:



Thanks!


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

Bareacuda said:


> Ok... now I have to admit... Im the lurker!
> 
> Thnks for all the suggestions, and I think I have all the gifts worked out.   I hope.
> Now I have to work on them
> 
> 
> Ann



See, I knew you were out there....l u r k i n g 



Poohbug said:


> I'm a lurker also.  All of your FE gifts are beautiful.  I'm not that talented.
> 
> 
> I have to ask---
> What are jelly babies???



And another one!
Jelly babies are the best, I'll have to bring some now! 
My cabin is not one on the "stateroom tour", but I might give a few bags to another cabin to share, Maybe Sue????



su_kraft said:


> You are WAY more creative than I am...  If we were leaving from PC I would be better off as I could impress you all with my baking skills    But, alas, I can't really bring 50 or so cookie pops or baked yummies to Spain...
> 
> My 13 year old is into sketching so an activity book would be good for him, he is looking forward to dressing for formal night, he would LOVE a squirt gun (not so sure the OQ counselors would appreciate those)...  When I asked him what he hoped to find he said "anything mom!  Its gonna be so cool!"  So, I am sure he will love it all!
> 
> I have some special stuff for the kiddo's, but my one craft item is for the cabin...  I just hope that everyone likes their goodie bags!
> 
> Sue


Sue, I can make an activity book for Stephen if you think he would prefer that? 
I'm sure we'll all love everything, especially those handmade craft gifts that peoples sweat and tears have gone into, they are so special! 
Sue, Can I drop some Jelly babies into your room for the stateroom tour?
Do you get Allens Snakes? I was looking for snakes for the boys packs, but might pop a packet on Allens Snakes in instead?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am back from my Med cruise now and once I downloaded the photos from that,  I will post a photo of my gift.

I now need to start thinking about what I will do for the Transatlantic. At the moment I am drawing a blank. I am sure I will come up with something between now and then though.

Corinna


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am back from my Med cruise now and once I downloaded the photos from that,  I will post a photo of my gift.
> 
> I now need to start thinking about what I will do for the Transatlantic. At the moment I am drawing a blank. I am sure I will come up with something between now and then though.
> 
> Corinna



Looking forward to seeing your photo's Corinna.


----------



## K8T

karentan said:


> they;re jelly sweets in the shape of babies:



Excellent photo.  

Doesn't quite show the squishyness though!!!!

Kate


----------



## TotallyAngelic

LittleDisneyLovers said:


> Thanks Sarah.
> Love to share my adults gifts, but there seems to be these lurkers from my group who keep coming back!



Hmmmmm .... I wonder who that might be  Worth a try though 



su_kraft said:


> You are WAY more creative than I am...  If we were leaving from PC I would be better off as I could impress you all with my baking skills    But, alas, I can't really bring 50 or so cookie pops or baked yummies to Spain...
> 
> My 13 year old is into sketching so an activity book would be good for him, he is looking forward to dressing for formal night, he would LOVE a squirt gun (not so sure the OQ counselors would appreciate those)...  When I asked him what he hoped to find he said "anything mom!  Its gonna be so cool!"  So, I am sure he will love it all!
> 
> I have some special stuff for the kiddo's, but my one craft item is for the cabin...  I just hope that everyone likes their goodie bags!
> 
> Sue


 Hi Sue  I am sure we will all love your craft item, I love hand crafted items the best. 



dolphingirl47 said:


> I am back from my Med cruise now and once I downloaded the photos from that,  I will post a photo of my gift.
> 
> I now need to start thinking about what I will do for the Transatlantic. At the moment I am drawing a blank. I am sure I will come up with something between now and then though.
> 
> Corinna



Look forward to seeing your gift Corinna. I think I know where I am going with the Transatlantic gifts now ... struggling a bit for the men though.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Corinna--I can't wait to see what U came up with.  I loved what we got on our cruise with ya!!  Wish I was joining you again!


----------



## yukongirl123

> My 13 year old is into sketching so an activity book would be good for him, he is looking forward to dressing for formal night, he would LOVE a squirt gun (not so sure the OQ counselors would appreciate those)... When I asked him what he hoped to find he said "anything mom! Its gonna be so cool!" So, I am sure he will love it all!



I was wondering what to do for Stephen.....I think I have some ideas now



> Ok, So here's the girls, you can't really tell from the pictures, but this over an inch thick, it has the pencil case attached with the rings at the back. The pencil case has a set of coloured pencils, a whiteboard pen with eraser (for the laminated activities like 'tic tac toe' etc), some lead pencils and a sharpener.
> I also have attached an envelope of princess and other disney stickers and some laminated sticker pages.
> Any other ideas?
> 
> Boys, I haven't finished, looking for a snake and something to put fact cards in (maybe pencil case?)....Ideas???
> 
> Any thoughts or improvements would be appreciated!



These are really cute Hayley. Trevor was really into princesses a couple of years ago and still has a little set of figures he gets out once in a while.

There are some really good ideas on this thread...I'm not using any of them this time, have come up with something different for a cabin gift (will post a photo when we come back) Have to agree with the other posters-girls are definitely easier!

Janice


__________________


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

yukongirl123 said:


> These are really cute Hayley. Trevor was really into princesses a couple of years ago and still has a little set of figures he gets out once in a while.
> 
> There are some really good ideas on this thread...I'm not using any of them this time, have come up with something different for a cabin gift (will post a photo when we come back) Have to agree with the other posters-girls are definitely easier!
> 
> Janice
> 
> 
> __________________



Thanks Janice, I hope he likes it, Still adding a few things to it, Found some great Australia Flag pencil cases yesterday to put the fact cards in. 

Some of the people here are so creative! There are some great idea's.
I think I've come up with something new....maybe, well there aren't any photo's here anyway. Fingers crossed everyone likes them!


----------



## dolphingirl47

As promised, here is what I gave as my gift on our Med cruise:






I am leaning towards a goodie bag for the next cruise including some things that I have made and some other little things. I ordered the first part for this yesterday.

Corinna


----------



## karentan

they're really cute corinna! 
because i've booked this cruise so last minute, i've not got time to make stuff, and because we're flying easyjet, we havent got the luggage allowance to take something too big! 
i've come up with what i think is a cool idea, i hope my fellow cruisers like it! i've just bought all the stuff off ebay so just got to put them together when they all arrive!


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

dolphingirl47 said:


> As promised, here is what I gave as my gift on our Med cruise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning towards a goodie bag for the next cruise including some things that I have made and some other little things. I ordered the first part for this yesterday.
> 
> Corinna



They are very cute Corinna! You'll have to post pictures again after our WBTA, I'm on board but not in your group. 
I'm having so much fun with the whole FE thing (it's our first cruise).


----------



## dolphingirl47

LittleDisneyLovers said:


> They are very cute Corinna! You'll have to post pictures again after our WBTA, I'm on board but not in your group.
> I'm having so much fun with the whole FE thing (it's our first cruise).



I will most certainly post pictures after that. Things are coming together for this as well. I had no idea what I was going to do when I got back from the Med cruise, but for some reason, I have felt really inspired over the weekend. Now I just have to make sure that my idea actually works.



karentan said:


> they're really cute corinna!
> because i've booked this cruise so last minute, i've not got time to make stuff, and because we're flying easyjet, we havent got the luggage allowance to take something too big!
> i've come up with what i think is a cool idea, i hope my fellow cruisers like it! i've just bought all the stuff off ebay so just got to put them together when they all arrive!



We were booked to fly on Monarch and they have the same luggage allowance as Easyjet. We split the Fish Extender Exchange into groups of 12 cabins and this worked really well. I had a small ziploc bag with all the cellphone and bag charms, which comfortably fit in my pocket.

Corinna


----------



## Dgentrysim

Only 2 more weeks til our cruise!  WAHOO!  Can't wait!

DisneyDeb


----------



## uncw89

dolphingirl47 said:


> As promised, here is what I gave as my gift on our Med cruise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning towards a goodie bag for the next cruise including some things that I have made and some other little things. I ordered the first part for this yesterday.
> 
> Corinna



Those are cute!


----------



## Meig

anewmac said:


>



How in the *world* did you keep those from getting trashed on the flight over?  Even as a carry on, I would have been terrified of some breaking.  Very awesome, btw


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

This is one of my favourite threads, I love it when I see a new post. Come on everyone, post some pictures, Either of FE's you made of received!


----------



## Steph178

All of your ideas are wonderful.  You are inspiring me.  We are going on our first cruise May 2011.  I am already planning my FE gifts.


----------



## Hoagie Pie

You guys have great ideas.  I am walking away with about 5 things, but I need to sit down and think about it - I want the perfect thing, the right weight for my luggage, etc.  Thank you and keep the ideas coming!  Great board Buckeye Gal!!!


----------



## karentan

people on the june 5th barcelona to dover cruise, dont read this. 

everyone else can highlight the text to read it 

http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/medium/P18-05-10_13_39.JPG

i've made pin trading starter kits, i bought a load of pins off ebay, and a load of lanyards. i've put 2 pins on each lanyard and included a "how to" leaflet, then put them in clear bags. there's a label on the back of each bag explaining what it is and how to trade. 
i was really pleased with the way they came out, and they're really small and light, so very luggage friendly


----------



## SmallWorld71

karentan said:


> people on the june 5th barcelona to dover cruise, dont read this.
> 
> everyone else can highlight the text to read it
> 
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/medium/P18-05-10_13_39.JPG
> 
> i've made pin trading starter kits, i bought a load of pins off ebay, and a load of lanyards. i've put 2 pins on each lanyard and included a "how to" leaflet, then put them in clear bags. there's a label on the back of each bag explaining what it is and how to trade.
> i was really pleased with the way they came out, and they're really small and light, so very luggage friendly



What a great idea!


----------



## jessica52877

What a super creative idea! Love it!


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

karentan said:


> people on the june 5th barcelona to dover cruise, dont read this.
> 
> everyone else can highlight the text to read it



Very cool idea, Love it!


----------



## K8T

Karen

I peeked!!!!!!

Wow!   

My FE is finished.   Can't sew atall, but used my MIL's old sewing machine dating back to 1950's!!  A bit rough around the edges and lots of iron ons, but hopefully will do the job.

Bit worried it is too big now, but I am NOT making another one 






[/IMG]


----------



## K8T

Hi again.

Made these for all the kids in our group.

Fingers crossed they are the right sizes, although I went up at least an age for each one.

Thanks to Suzy Mouse for the image....


----------



## dizney-cruiser

K8T said:


> Hi again.
> 
> Made these for all the kids in our group.
> 
> Fingers crossed they are the right sizes, although I went up at least an age for each one.
> 
> Thanks to Suzy Mouse for the image....



That is so cute!  How many shirts did you make?


----------



## K8T

There are only 10 children.

I got the shirts in Asda (Walmart), they are pretty basic, but will do the job for the 7 nights.  Some of the older ones 10 & 13 may think they are not too cool, but I couldn't not do one for them all!.

I downloaded a free 'Walt' font and used a jpeg image from someone on the boards, it was so difficult to find a clear Sailor Mickey image.   I used Word and Word Art to make the design, which I printed on to transfer paper.  Had to remember to 'flip' the image before printing (located in Print under Properties).

My dd is 5 and loves it.

Kate


----------



## karentan

kate, where did you get the character transfers for your FE?


----------



## K8T

karentan said:


> kate, where did you get the character transfers for your FE?



With great difficulty!! 

You just cannot get these in the UK, I tried most places, Hobbycraft had a couple, but I found them on ebay (good ole' ebay).  A company called Minerva Arts and Crafts, they also have a website with some on.

Then my sister went to wdw for three weeks and got back this weekend, she brought some back with her, although the only one I used was Sorcerer Mickey, the others were what I had bought.

There is also a site called Etsy, which is in the US and that was great for ideas, but you wouldn't have time now to get them delivered.

I originally wanted to do silhouettes on the pockets, and got some black felt with sticky on one side from Hobby Craft, but my daughter wanted the iron ons. 

Kate


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

K8T said:


> Hi again.
> 
> Made these for all the kids in our group.
> 
> Fingers crossed they are the right sizes, although I went up at least an age for each one.
> 
> Thanks to Suzy Mouse for the image....



They are adorable, My girls are 8 and 9 and would love them. 
I love making for the kids, It's so much fun!


----------



## TotallyAngelic

karentan said:


> people on the june 5th barcelona to dover cruise, dont read this.
> 
> everyone else can highlight the text to read it
> 
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/medium/P18-05-10_13_39.JPG



What a fantastic idea Karen ... love it


----------



## ilovedevin

It's stained glass that I am thinking of making for my FE group and shipping prior to my cruise, just want to know if people would like them


----------



## Disneyelf10

ilovedevin said:


> It's stained glass that I will have shipped prior with lots of care!



Wow, a very nice job!! I would like if I was going on your cruise!


----------



## PrincessTrisha

If you're sailing on the Magic October 30th don't look, unless you want to see your FE gift.......





























Okay so here's what the women / girls are getting (at least those over the age of 2) - One of each:

Necklace charm - I have plastic necklace cords as well. It's very soft and flexible and long





Keychain





Small Crochet purse (my mom made these before she had her stroke. She used to sell them. They're cute and well made, big enough for credit cards, ID, money, lip balm, etc)






I made the necklaces and the keychains.

Men will be getting more masculine mickey head keychains, homemade Halloween joke books, and a Canadian flag wallet.

I have different gifts for little ones (age 2 and under), and a different gift for boys aged 3-4.


----------



## dolphingirl47

ilovedevin said:


> It's stained glass that I am thinking of making for my FE group and shipping prior to my cruise, just want to know if people would like them



They are wonderful. I would love to receive something like this.



PrincessTrisha said:


> If you're sailing on the Magic October 30th don't look, unless you want to see your FE gift.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so here's what the women / girls are getting (at least those over the age of 2) - One of each:
> 
> Necklace charm - I have plastic necklace cords as well. It's very soft and flexible and long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keychain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Crochet purse (my mom made these before she had her stroke. She used to sell them. They're cute and well made, big enough for credit cards, ID, money, lip balm, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the necklaces and the keychains.
> 
> Men will be getting more masculine mickey head keychains, homemade Halloween joke books, and a Canadian flag wallet.
> 
> I have different gifts for little ones (age 2 and under), and a different gift for boys aged 3-4.



Your gifts are gorgeous.

I think I have my gifts for my Transatlantic cruise sorted. They will be a combination of things that I ordered, but had personalized for this cruise and stuff that I will make myself. I will give out something on Pirate Night and something on another day. I have sorted out how I will package the stuff that I will give for Pirate Night, but am still looking for inspiration for the other stuff.

Corinna


----------



## 2BoysMom

golfnsuch said:


> Luggage handle covers, it is!
> 
> I'm off to the fabric store... I guess I'll still make a tote, too, just for us.
> 
> As soon as I have a decent sample, I'll post some pics.



I LOVE the luggage handle holders!  So, clever..... 

Did you ever make the embroidered bag, too?  I would like to see a pic of that if you have.  I know last year when we did the FE exchange, we came home with a TON of gifts from people.  Everyone was so generous.

I handmade ornaments for a May 2009 Magic voyage, but I never took a pic of them.  (DARN)  I hope they were liked.  My twin boys were just-turned 5, and they had so much fun helping me distribute the gifts and of course, RECEIVING gifts from others.  Lot's of joy!


----------



## JenGC

ilovedevin said:


> It's stained glass that I am thinking of making for my FE group and shipping prior to my cruise, just want to know if people would like them



OH my goodness I LOVE these! What cruise are you on? Is it mine? :


----------



## ilovedevin

Febuary 12-19 2011


----------



## ATL Mus

AWESOME thread!
Thanks


----------



## golfnsuch

> I LOVE the luggage handle holders! So, clever.....
> 
> Did you ever make the embroidered bag, too?



Thanks so much... you know I never got around to making the bag.  I've been busy with the luggage handle covers and another surprise gift from a pattern I fell in love with at my local quilt shop (can't share this one, its a surprise!).

I'll make one soon, though!


----------



## TotallyAngelic

PrincessTrisha said:


> Okay so here's what the women / girls are getting (at least those over the age of 2) - One of each:
> 
> Necklace charm - I have plastic necklace cords as well. It's very soft and flexible and long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keychain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Crochet purse (my mom made these before she had her stroke. She used to sell them. They're cute and well made, big enough for credit cards, ID, money, lip balm, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the necklaces and the keychains.
> 
> Men will be getting more masculine mickey head keychains, homemade Halloween joke books, and a Canadian flag wallet.
> 
> I have different gifts for little ones (age 2 and under), and a different gift for boys aged 3-4.



I love these .... especially the Mickey head charms ... they are wonderful


----------



## ksloane

karentan said:


> people on the june 5th barcelona to dover cruise, dont read this.
> 
> everyone else can highlight the text to read it
> 
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/medium/P18-05-10_13_39.JPG
> 
> i've made pin trading starter kits, i bought a load of pins off ebay, and a load of lanyards. i've put 2 pins on each lanyard and included a "how to" leaflet, then put them in clear bags. there's a label on the back of each bag explaining what it is and how to trade.
> i was really pleased with the way they came out, and they're really small and light, so very luggage friendly



This is a GREAT idea...I think it's too late for me to get everything in or I would be adding it to mine now....Definitely see me doing this on a future cruise...


----------



## DisneySunflower

These are such wonderful ideas and gifts! I have to get those creative juices flowing and start making gifts ASAP to have them by November!


----------



## jeni37

That looks terrific!  Great work!


----------



## Hoagie Pie

Okay, I am posting my FE gift, but not sure if it will work properly so I will apologize ahead of time.  We are on the 2010 TA Cruise so if you are in my group - don't look!!!

I have the other side done with 4 other events and plan on personalizing the Mickey head on the front when I get the complete list of names.  I usually do a small book, but too much to carry in the luggage going overseas.  They are fun to make!!!  I cannot get the picture to be bigger!!


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

Sandi, Hard to see, but looks very creative, the pomegranates will be very happy! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## stichy

The stain glass things are great.

Is there some where you can buy the kits to make them?


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Hoagie Pie said:


> Okay, I am posting my FE gift, but not sure if it will work properly so I will apologize ahead of time.  We are on the 2010 TA Cruise so if you are in my group - don't look!!!
> 
> I have the other side done with 4 other events and plan on personalizing the Mickey head on the front when I get the complete list of names.  I usually do a small book, but too much to carry in the luggage going overseas.  They are fun to make!!!  I cannot get the picture to be bigger!!



WOW Sandi ... those are great .... wish I was a pomegranate


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hoagie Pie said:


> Okay, I am posting my FE gift, but not sure if it will work properly so I will apologize ahead of time.  We are on the 2010 TA Cruise so if you are in my group - don't look!!!
> 
> I have the other side done with 4 other events and plan on personalizing the Mickey head on the front when I get the complete list of names.  I usually do a small book, but too much to carry in the luggage going overseas.  They are fun to make!!!  I cannot get the picture to be bigger!!



They look wonderful. 

I am not brave enough to post mine as I am sure there are lurkers from my group here. I am making 5 different things. One is completely done, one nearly and two I have quite a few to make yet. For the 5th, I have some of the materials custom made and they will not get here for another month, but I have made this particular thing before and it was extremely easy and looked great. One has turned out trickier than I had anticipated. So far I have made 2 out of the 50 I need, but I have until September. 

Corinna


----------



## Con5421

I must still think want i'm going to make, i will give also something Dutch.


----------



## TotallyAngelic

dolphingirl47 said:


> am not brave enough to post mine as I am sure there are lurkers from my group here. I am making 5 different things. One is completely done, one nearly and two I have quite a few to make yet. For the 5th, I have some of the materials custom made and they will not get here for another month, but I have made this particular thing before and it was extremely easy and looked great. One has turned out trickier than I had anticipated. So far I have made 2 out of the 50 I need, but I have until September.
> 
> Corinna



Lurkers .... wonder who they are 

Wish I was in your group too


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

dolphingirl47 said:


> They look wonderful.
> 
> I am not brave enough to post mine as I am sure there are lurkers from my group here. I am making 5 different things. One is completely done, one nearly and two I have quite a few to make yet. For the 5th, I have some of the materials custom made and they will not get here for another month, but I have made this particular thing before and it was extremely easy and looked great. One has turned out trickier than I had anticipated. So far I have made 2 out of the 50 I need, but I have until September.
> 
> Corinna



No, no lurkers around here......:
It's Ok, you can share, I'm not in your group and I can keep a secret!


----------



## Hoagie Pie

You guys are so sweet considering how small my picture was.  LittleDisneyLovers, I thought you were in the coconut.  I was disappointed to read you are not.  Glad you all liked it.


----------



## Buckeye Gal

Hoagie Pie said:


> Okay, I am posting my FE gift, but not sure if it will work properly so I will apologize ahead of time.  We are on the 2010 TA Cruise so if you are in my group - don't look!!!...



Might be small in size here, but it's big in heart!  What a treasure you're giving!



TotallyAngelic said:


> Lurkers .... wonder who they are ....



Yeah.  Who is that?   

WBTA Papaya here.    Since I don't know who these lurkers you speak of are, I won't be posting my primary gift until post-cruise, either.    I was hoping my main supply item would have arrived today, but it didn't.  I'm so anxious to get it started!  I'll be obsessed to get them all made when the package does arrive.   

I hate being a tease, but since I'm here, I have to say that I really am excited about this new idea I came across in the most obscured place.  My biggest concern with it will be luggage space.  I might be assembling my FE gift bags while I'm on the ship to utilize as much space as possible.  That luxury of shipping a box down to the ship beforehand is just that....a luxury that's missed!


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

Hoagie Pie said:


> You guys are so sweet considering how small my picture was.  LittleDisneyLovers, I thought you were in the coconut.  I was disappointed to read you are not.  Glad you all liked it.



I may just be a coconut too, I'm doing a trial pack this weekend to see how much room I have for a second group of FE's, If I have enough space I'll ask Sue to put me in a second group. 



Buckeye Gal said:


> Yeah.  Who is that?
> 
> WBTA Papaya here.    Since I don't know who these lurkers you speak of are, I won't be posting my primary gift until post-cruise, either.    I was hoping my main supply item would have arrived today, but it didn't.  I'm so anxious to get it started!  I'll be obsessed to get them all made when the package does arrive.
> 
> I hate being a tease, but since I'm here, I have to say that I really am excited about this new idea I came across in the most obscured place.  My biggest concern with it will be luggage space.  I might be assembling my FE gift bags while I'm on the ship to utilize as much space as possible.  That luxury of shipping a box down to the ship beforehand is just that....a luxury that's missed!



You are a tease, I'm not in your group though, so you can tell me! 
I will put everyhting into cabin bags when I'm on board to make packing easier. One of my items is on the larger size, but is edible so they don't need to take it home. I'll probably hand out early in the cruise to give them all time to eat! The other things are smaller.


----------



## yukongirl123

Love your FE Sandi....you know, it's not too late to be a coconut! You too Kimberly ..... I love edible FE's Hayley...last cruise one of my favourite FE gifts was some mini packs of Vegemite-very tasty.

Janice


----------



## Hoagie Pie

I love making FE's and wish I could make 5 for everybody on the cruise!  This is going to be a great cruise.  So looking forward to giving them out.  I get some great ideas from this thread!


----------



## paulasillars

TotallyAngelic said:


> Lurkers .... wonder who they are



I don't see any lurkers here


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

yukongirl123 said:


> Love your FE Sandi....you know, it's not too late to be a coconut! You too Kimberly ..... I love edible FE's Hayley...last cruise one of my favourite FE gifts was some mini packs of Vegemite-very tasty.
> 
> Janice



Hi Janice, It's not vegemite, waaayyy yummier than that!
But, I can bring you some vegemite if you'd like? Most non-aussies hate it!
I'm also including some sweets with the kids FE's.


----------



## TotallyAngelic

I started working on my ladies FE gift last evening and it took me far less time than I imagined .... really enjoyed making them too. 
I am giving nothing away in case there are any prying Kiwi fruit about ( funny how I am a Kiwi and I am actually allergic to the damn things  )


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

TotallyAngelic said:


> I started working on my ladies FE gift last evening and it took me far less time than I imagined .... really enjoyed making them too.
> I am giving nothing away in case there are any prying Kiwi fruit about ( funny how I am a Kiwi and I am actually allergic to the damn things  )



No, I can't see any kiwi's!


----------



## TotallyAngelic

LittleDisneyLovers said:


> No, I can't see any kiwi's!



thats funny .... I could swear there is a Kiwi around here somewhere


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

Buckeye Gal said:


> WBTA Papaya here.    Since I don't know who these lurkers you speak of are, I won't be posting my primary gift until post-cruise, either.    I was hoping my main supply item would have arrived today, but it didn't.  I'm so anxious to get it started!  I'll be obsessed to get them all made when the package does arrive.
> 
> I hate being a tease, but since I'm here, I have to say that I really am excited about this new idea I came across in the most obscured place.  My biggest concern with it will be luggage space.  I might be assembling my FE gift bags while I'm on the ship to utilize as much space as possible.  That luxury of shipping a box down to the ship beforehand is just that....a luxury that's missed!



Well, since I'm not a papaya, and since I'm a first time cruiser and needed someone to check my FE for suitability, Buckeye Gal and I shared our ideas/photos. I have to tell all you Papaya's to get excited, Kimberly has thought of the most cool and unique gift, you will be amazed by her creativity! You are lucky little Papaya's!!!



TotallyAngelic said:


> thats funny .... I could swear there is a Kiwi around here somewhere



Nope, I definitely can't see any.....ooops just caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror


----------



## Buckeye Gal

LittleDisneyLovers said:


> .....Buckeye Gal and I shared our ideas/photos. I have to tell all you Papaya's to get excited, Kimberly has thought of the most cool and unique gift, you will be amazed by her creativity! You are lucky little Papaya's!!!....



You're too nice!  Oh but you fuzzy Kiwis just wait!  You're going to be SPOILED by LittleDisneyLovers!  I want to be a fuzz!  

For those of you watching all of this WBTA'er chit chat , my apologies if you feel left out!  Chime in here at any point and share what your creative minds have been up to, too!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Right as there are no lurkers around, I should be safe asking my question . I am doing two Goodie Bags per cabin. Rather than putting everything in a ziploc bag, I want to do something a bit more creative and reusable. I have an idea for the one I give out on Pirate Night, but I am drawing a blank for the other one. Has anybody got any ideas?

Corinna


----------



## nettii

Im new to cruising. Been lurking for years but Im still unsure of alot of stuff! Im hopeing people will be doing FE on my cruise. Nobody has signed up in the cruise meet yet We may be the only ones on the ship!

How do you do the FE? Is there a "Master Plan" and some one who put togther the cabin #'s? 
Also does each person list who is in their cabin?
 So then do you make or buy FE gifts for each individual person in the cabin?
And last but not least do you do it every day?

Thank you! My lil mind is spinning with ideas! Cant wait to get started! 


Mods please move if you have too not sure where else to ask all these questions.


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

dolphingirl47 said:


> Right as there are no lurkers around, I should be safe asking my question . I am doing two Goodie Bags per cabin. Rather than putting everything in a ziploc bag, I want to do something a bit more creative and reusable. I have an idea for the one I give out on Pirate Night, but I am drawing a blank for the other one. Has anybody got any ideas?
> 
> Corinna



OK, don't laugh, but how about wash/laundry bags. You know the ones you wash your 'delicates' in? Or.....Not sure what your putting in them so I'll just rattle off a few idea's I went through - buckets, pencil cases, noodle boxes, lunch box, plastic cup..........??? Hope that helps 



nettii said:


> Im new to cruising. Been lurking for years but Im still unsure of alot of stuff! Im hopeing people will be doing FE on my cruise. Nobody has signed up in the cruise meet yet We may be the only ones on the ship!
> 
> How do you do the FE? Is there a "Master Plan" and some one who put togther the cabin #'s?
> Also does each person list who is in their cabin?
> So then do you make or buy FE gifts for each individual person in the cabin?
> And last but not least do you do it every day?
> 
> Thank you! My lil mind is spinning with ideas! Cant wait to get started!
> 
> 
> Mods please move if you have too not sure where else to ask all these questions.



I'm not the right person to answer this. I am a first time cruiser also. Somebody will correct me if I get it wrong, I hope.
SO....Somebody organises it by posting a message on your cruise meet thread. You will PM him/her with your details, cabin number, people and ages in cabin. The organiser will put you into groups or else everybody may do it all together. You then make/buy a gift for either each person or the cabin, whatever you like. Most people hand out 1 gift per cruise, some like to split it up over a few days. There really aren't any rules as far as I know.
But, as I said, I'm a first time cruiser also, Kimberly will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## golfnsuch

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am doing two Goodie Bags per cabin. Rather than putting everything in a ziploc bag, I want to do something a bit more creative and reusable. I have an idea for the one I give out on Pirate Night, but I am drawing a blank for the other one. Has anybody got any ideas?
> 
> Corinna



What about mesh beach bags or drawstring backpacks?  I've seen some things at Oriental Trading Company that might work depending upon the size you need...


----------



## su_kraft

dolphingirl47 said:


> Right as there are no lurkers around, I should be safe asking my question . I am doing two Goodie Bags per cabin. Rather than putting everything in a ziploc bag, I want to do something a bit more creative and reusable. I have an idea for the one I give out on Pirate Night, but I am drawing a blank for the other one. Has anybody got any ideas?
> 
> Corinna


 
So not lurking here... I have the same problem!!!  If I think of something I will let you know.  I am really tryingto stay away from zip locks...  DH suggested lolipop bags (you can get them at Michaels - often used for cookie pops) but I am not sure...


----------



## jilljill

For those looking for a different type of bag to hold their FE gifts to give out, try Target in their Dollar Spot.  I've seen several different types of reusable bags there.


----------



## 3princessMommy

We did reusable shopping bags that I had personalized from Oriental Trading with our cruise slogan.  Ordinarily, I wouldn't have spent so much, but I hit OT on a 75% sale with a coupon for free shipping and extra $20 off.  So I got them very cheaply!

I actually got the idea from a previous cruise when we received such a bag as a FE gift from another DISer.  The bag came in soooo handy in keeping all our FE treats organized over the course of the 7 days.  So I figured it was a good idea.  Plus, folks can use it when they get home to go shopping.


----------



## smeecanada

Buckeye Gal said:


> For those of you watching all of this WBTA'er chit chat , my apologies if you feel left out!  Chime in here at any point and share what your creative minds have been up to, too!



We would like a full FE report complete with pics on return, pretty please.


----------



## dolphingirl47

LittleDisneyLovers said:


> OK, don't laugh, but how about wash/laundry bags. You know the ones you wash your 'delicates' in? Or.....Not sure what your putting in them so I'll just rattle off a few idea's I went through - buckets, pencil cases, noodle boxes, lunch box, plastic cup..........??? Hope that helps





golfnsuch said:


> What about mesh beach bags or drawstring backpacks?  I've seen some things at Oriental Trading Company that might work depending upon the size you need...





su_kraft said:


> So not lurking here... I have the same problem!!!  If I think of something I will let you know.  I am really tryingto stay away from zip locks...  DH suggested lolipop bags (you can get them at Michaels - often used for cookie pops) but I am not sure...





jilljill said:


> For those looking for a different type of bag to hold their FE gifts to give out, try Target in their Dollar Spot.  I've seen several different types of reusable bags there.





3princessMommy said:


> We did reusable shopping bags that I had personalized from Oriental Trading with our cruise slogan.  Ordinarily, I wouldn't have spent so much, but I hit OT on a 75% sale with a coupon for free shipping and extra $20 off.  So I got them very cheaply!
> 
> I actually got the idea from a previous cruise when we received such a bag as a FE gift from another DISer.  The bag came in soooo handy in keeping all our FE treats organized over the course of the 7 days.  So I figured it was a good idea.  Plus, folks can use it when they get home to go shopping.



Thanks for all the great ideas. I think I might have come up with something. I am just waiting for a quote.



smeecanada said:


> We would like a full FE report complete with pics on return, pretty please.



I am happy to oblige.

Corinna


----------



## Buckeye Gal

dolphingirl47 said:


> ... Rather than putting everything in a ziploc bag, I want to do something a bit more creative and reusable....Has anybody got any ideas?



Wine bottle drawstring bags



smeecanada said:


> We would like a full FE report complete with pics on return, pretty please.



Absolutely!!


----------



## doxiewawa

The FE are sooo cute!  For the non-sewers, do you iron on patches?  If so, where do you get them?  If not, what do you use?


----------



## ilovedevin

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/19077581/4fa6c900/sharing.html


I got all my door magnets and t-shirt iron on transfers from both sites.   The 2nd one mostley there are some really cool name fills and Mickey heads.  Just save to your computer and print on iron on transfer paper


hope this helps,
Julie


----------



## TotallyAngelic

LittleDisneyLovers said:


> Well, since I'm not a papaya, and since I'm a first time cruiser and needed someone to check my FE for suitability, Buckeye Gal and I shared our ideas/photos. I have to tell all you Papaya's to get excited, Kimberly has thought of the most cool and unique gift, you will be amazed by her creativity! You are lucky little Papaya's!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I definitely can't see any.....ooops just caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror



Ok ... so now I want to be a Papaya


----------



## disfreaks41071

I love the post it notes! Great idea. Cant wait to use the fun activiites on our next cruise. Never knew fish extenders existed. 
I am excited!


----------



## Hoagie Pie

Okay, so the suspense is killing me with all these fun FE gifts.  Do you think we should all make our own FE group - ha ha!  That way we can all get the gifts.  I am dying to know what everyone else is making.


----------



## BLTOH

ok so i am creating for my FE i have done several things but need opinions. this is what i have.. i like the boat but not sure others would what do you think?







i also did up these bags for my girl scout troop and was thinking of doing these for part of the FE as well


----------



## dolphingirl47

BLTOH said:


> ok so i am creating for my FE i have done several things but need opinions. this is what i have.. i like the boat but not sure others would what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also did up these bags for my girl scout troop and was thinking of doing these for part of the FE as well



 I love Pluto, Donald and Goofy. The bags are great.

Corinna


----------



## tjbaggott

BLTOH said:


> ok so i am creating for my FE i have done several things but need opinions. this is what i have.. i like the boat but not sure others would what do you think?
> 
> i also did up these bags for my girl scout troop and was thinking of doing these for part of the FE as well



I like the boat, I like them all!  Would you be putting magnets on the backs of them?  The bags are a good idea too.


----------



## BLTOH

tjbaggott said:


> I like the boat, I like them all!  Would you be putting magnets on the backs of them?  The bags are a good idea too.



umm yeah on some and some would be keychains..depending on male female type thing..figured the girls would use a keychain but guys might prefer a magnet?? the boat i was thinking more so for the guys but then again i might do one specific one in all magnets and then a keychain for each in the others..right now it depends on how many i have to do on what i end up doing..but to answer the question yes either magnets or keychains.


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

BLTOH said:


> ok so i am creating for my FE i have done several things but need opinions. this is what i have.. i like the boat but not sure others would what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also did up these bags for my girl scout troop and was thinking of doing these for part of the FE as well





BLTOH said:


> umm yeah on some and some would be keychains..depending on male female type thing..figured the girls would use a keychain but guys might prefer a magnet?? the boat i was thinking more so for the guys but then again i might do one specific one in all magnets and then a keychain for each in the others..right now it depends on how many i have to do on what i end up doing..but to answer the question yes either magnets or keychains.



They are all very cute! My kids and I like Minnie the best, but we're a bit partial to Minnie anyway. 
I think magnets or keyrings would be great!


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Hoagie Pie said:


> Okay, so the suspense is killing me with all these fun FE gifts.  Do you think we should all make our own FE group - ha ha!  That way we can all get the gifts.  I am dying to know what everyone else is making.



I know what you mean ... the suspense is killing me too .... we will all have to post photos after the cruise. I have made a few extra FE gifts so I will have to slip them into random FEs along the way, you never know if one will find it's way into yours  



BLTOH said:


> ok so i am creating for my FE i have done several things but need opinions. this is what i have.. i like the boat but not sure others would what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also did up these bags for my girl scout troop and was thinking of doing these for part of the FE as well



These are all really cute. I like the boat and Mickey best, they are really clever ... did you use buttons  They would meake great keyrings or magnets. The bags are cute too.


----------



## Con5421

Does anybody now where i can find the pages for making a FE Bag?


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

TotallyAngelic said:


> I know what you mean ... the suspense is killing me too .... we will all have to post photos after the cruise. I have made a few extra FE gifts so I will have to slip them into random FEs along the way, you never know if one will find it's way into yours
> 
> 
> 
> These are all really cute. I like the boat and Mickey best, they are really clever ... did you use buttons  They would meake great keyrings or magnets. The bags are cute too.



I've made a few extra of the crafty party of my gift. I just can't fit extra's of all the things on my luggage. But will be popping a few extra's in FE's randomly. 



Con5421 said:


> Does anybody now where i can find the pages for making a FE Bag?



I'm not sure how to make them, but you can buy them from Etsy and Ebay.
There are a couple of DISer's who make them and sell them on there, Just do a search of "fish extender" and you'll find them. I bought one from gradysmommy on ebay and it's fantastic.


----------



## jilljill

Con5421 said:


> Does anybody now where i can find the pages for making a FE Bag?



There's a link for making one in the FAQ sticky.


----------



## BLTOH

TotallyAngelic said:


> These are all really cute. I like the boat and Mickey best, they are really clever ... did you use buttons  They would meake great keyrings or magnets. The bags are cute too.



they are the fusion beads


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Con5421 said:


> Does anybody now where i can find the pages for making a FE Bag?



Hi Connie

This is the link:http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30302583&postcount=609


----------



## SmallWorld71

BLTOH said:


> ok so i am creating for my FE i have done several things but need opinions. this is what i have.. i like the boat but not sure others would what do you think?



I like the Minnie, Mickey, Pluto and boat.

DD7 like the Piglet, Minnie and boat.

I think the Cars one (Lightning McQueen) would be good for any little boys on board.


----------



## Con5421

TotallyAngelic said:


> Hi Connie
> 
> This is the link:http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30302583&postcount=609



Thanks Sarah.


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

Hi, I am posting this here for somebody (kimkatmom) in the Creative community thread, just though this would be a more appropriate place to post it.
It is ABC flip cards I made before for any babies on my FE. As it turned out I didn't have any babies. 
I made a set for my nephew, Just print on cardstock, laminate, cut out and punch a hole in the corner. I attached them all together with a binder ring.
Pretty easy! 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/9lChE-jN/sharing.html


----------



## BLTOH

SmallWorld71 said:


> I like the Minnie, Mickey, Pluto and boat.
> 
> DD7 like the Piglet, Minnie and boat.
> 
> I think the Cars one (Lightning McQueen) would be good for any little boys on board.



thats what i was thinking too..creating a mickey hand, chip and dale, and eeyore as well. just havent gotten around to putting them in bead form yet.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

My kids have a whole bunch of those fusion beads, I have tried finding the plastic molds for Disney characters but all I see is a paper design....where do u find the plastic reuseable molds for Disney>?


----------



## BLTOH

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> My kids have a whole bunch of those fusion beads, I have tried finding the plastic molds for Disney characters but all I see is a paper design....where do u find the plastic reuseable molds for Disney>?



there is no plastic mold (pegboards) for the disney ones you use the same ones that the rest of them come with..the paper design is like a pattern that you can go off of to make the design..i have seen kits for the princesses, mickey and minnie, pluto, donald, pooh, piglet, and cars, my goofy i had to create a pattern for as well as the boat. and the others i just listed i had to make my own pattern for as well. they have a large amount of variety in the pegboards large square, circle, horse, hexagon, star,etc and smaller varieties as well in those plus fish, dog, cat, etc. i only have a handful of pegboards currently but plan on buying more as i see different ones as i am planning a project with these for my girl scout troop this fall. my patterns i am putting on index cards and will laminate them and put on a ring so they are together and can be flipped thru to whatever i want when i need it.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

you did an awesome job with the boat & goofy ones....not sure I could free hand them for the kids...LOL  we have those things floating around our home....got them when my youngest DD was 3,   it was good hand-eye coordination!  I guess I will have to get the disney ones for them, they have been asking...thanks for the info


----------



## BLTOH

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> you did an awesome job with the boat & goofy ones....not sure I could free hand them for the kids...LOL  we have those things floating around our home....got them when my youngest DD was 3,   it was good hand-eye coordination!  I guess I will have to get the disney ones for them, they have been asking...thanks for the info





it took me a good hour per design to get what i wanted  and boy oh boy separating colors is a big major pain in the behind.


----------



## tjbaggott

I finally started on my Adult FE Gifts for our cruise.  I have 3 done and have 20 more to do.   

If you are on the OCT 30th 2010 CRUISE, DON'T LOOK IF YOU WANT TO BE SURPRISED!





















I actually have a nice HDR photo of the Magic that will go inside the frame, but haven't ordered copies of the photo yet.


----------



## nettii

OHH those are cute! I wish I were on your cruise!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Where did u find plain frames like that?  I wanna make some for my daughters dance team....have u seen 8x10 ones before?


----------



## Buckeye Gal

tjbaggott said:


> I finally started on my Adult FE Gifts for our cruise.  I have 3 done and have 20 more to do.
> 
> If you are on the OCT 30th 2010 CRUISE, DON'T LOOK IF YOU WANT TO BE SURPRISED!
> ....



I LOVE it!!  What a wonderful gift!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

The frames I have fit a 4 x 6 photo.  I purchased them at Michael's Craft Store here in Canada.  Not sure if Michael's is in the states.


----------



## JenGC

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Where did u find plain frames like that?  I wanna make some for my daughters dance team....have u seen 8x10 ones before?



I have seen wooden frames at Dollar Tree a while ago. 

And tjbaggott I LOVE THEM!!! I want to be on the cruise tooo!! Dont you want to cruise september 26-30???


----------



## ilovedevin

They at Michaels here in the US as well also hobby lobby.  Yes they come in all different sizes.


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

tjbaggott said:


> I finally started on my Adult FE Gifts for our cruise.  I have 3 done and have 20 more to do.
> 
> If you are on the OCT 30th 2010 CRUISE, DON'T LOOK IF YOU WANT TO BE SURPRISED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have a nice HDR photo of the Magic that will go inside the frame, but haven't ordered copies of the photo yet.



Love, Love, Love them. Very cute and such a great memento!


----------



## pjpoohbear

I had the chance to visit Michael's in the US today, All I can say is wow, way more selection.  I found additional supplies for my FE at about 1/2 the price.  I was also able to pick up the cutest little wood suitcase that I will paint and decoupage, then fill with sweets for my secret mickey.

I love the banded photo frame, I almost picked some blanks for my cruise group to paint. 

Pj


----------



## Arizona Rita

Is that a hand stamp? They are really nice, very cute!


----------



## tjbaggott

Arizona Rita said:


> Is that a hand stamp? They are really nice, very cute!



Yes, it's from a clear stamp collection I found at Walmart.  That was the only sheet they had left and on the whole sheet it was only that one ity bity stamp I wanted, lol.  I'm sure I'll make use of the rest in my own scrapbooking though, or to put on Mickey Mail ect....  The ink though is a pain in the butt to modge Podge over.  It smeared the ink on the first one, so I wiped it off as best I could, repainted that section, stamped it again and am letting the ink dry for a few days before putting the glossy finish on.  I'll see if that works better.  They were fun to make though, and still have alot to go!


----------



## ColoradoDisneyFreaks

tjbaggot, those frames are awesome!  Since we're not on the same cruise, I may have to "borrow" that idea...

I wanted to let everyone know, I got an e-mail from Joanns.com that all of their Disney related stuff was on sale (on-line only) for 40% off!  I saw some stamp sets, lots of cutting molds and scrapbook papers and such, fabrics and other do-dads that will come in handy!


----------



## dolphingirl47

tjbaggott said:


> I finally started on my Adult FE Gifts for our cruise.  I have 3 done and have 20 more to do.
> 
> If you are on the OCT 30th 2010 CRUISE, DON'T LOOK IF YOU WANT TO BE SURPRISED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have a nice HDR photo of the Magic that will go inside the frame, but haven't ordered copies of the photo yet.



Those frames are wonderful. I wish I was on your cruise.

Corinna


----------



## TotallyAngelic

tjbaggott said:


> I finally started on my Adult FE Gifts for our cruise.  I have 3 done and have 20 more to do.
> 
> If you are on the OCT 30th 2010 CRUISE, DON'T LOOK IF YOU WANT TO BE SURPRISED!
> 
> I actually have a nice HDR photo of the Magic that will go inside the frame, but haven't ordered copies of the photo yet.



I absolutely love these .....


----------



## reagan75

So do you just bring items and put in the FE's or is there someplace else to sign up for a secret pal?  I am new to all this.


----------



## tjbaggott

reagan75 said:


> So do you just bring items and put in the FE's or is there someplace else to sign up for a secret pal?  I am new to all this.



You sign up for the FE gift exchange on your cruise meets thread.  Have you visited your cruise meets thread yet?  The groups can be big or small depending on how many sign up for it.  To find your cruise meets, on the main DCL Forum, at the top, there is a thread titled "Disney Cruise Meets"
go into that thread, find your ship and year, go into that thread and then find your sail date and that will be your group!


----------



## CruisinEars

bumping and subbing


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

big bump!


----------



## cruisindisney

pjpoohbear said:


> I had the chance to visit Michael's in the US today, All I can say is wow, way more selection.  I found additional supplies for my FE at about 1/2 the price.  I was also able to pick up the cutest little wood suitcase that I will paint and decoupage, then fill with sweets for my secret mickey.



OK, I have to know more about secret mickey.  What is that?


----------



## Fivepin

tjbaggott said:


> I finally started on my Adult FE Gifts for our cruise.  I have 3 done and have 20 more to do.
> 
> If you are on the OCT 30th 2010 CRUISE, DON'T LOOK IF YOU WANT TO BE SURPRISED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have a nice HDR photo of the Magic that will go inside the frame, but haven't ordered copies of the photo yet.



Hi Judy-

I wish I was on your cruise.  I'm busy getting ready for mine right now.  I leave 2 weeks from tomorrow.  I would never have thought of doing that!  You're so creative, that's why you do the disigning and I do the requesting.
Take care.


----------



## dodle

Can anyone tell me if you are supposed to put a note with the gifts you give saying who they are from? We've cruised before but never done the FE exchange. For our upcoming cruise we're participating  and I'm not sure whether we're supposed to add our names to the gifts or just leave them anonymously.


----------



## big jack 2002

We put our name on our FE gifts and most of the ones we received had their name on them......both their DIS names and their real names.  Our grandchildren loved coming back to their room and finding stuff in their FE's.  We had a really good time with it.
Barbara


----------



## JenGC

Wanna see what I am going to do?? HEHEHEHAHAHAHAHAHEHEHEHEHAHAHA!


----------



## JenGC

Or





I am going to see if I can fit "on the Wonder" and the date.


----------



## Buckeye Gal

JenGC said:


> Wanna see what I am going to do?? HEHEHEHAHAHAHAHAHEHEHEHEHAHAHA!



Very nice!  Can't you see a line of DISers napping on Deck 4 with people walking by reading their eyes?!


----------



## tjbaggott

Buckeye Gal said:


> Very nice!  Can't you see a line of DISers napping on Deck 4 with people walking by reading their eyes?!



 Now THAT would be worth a photo!!    JenGC, I Wish you were on my cruise!


----------



## JenGC

Buckeye Gal said:


> Very nice!  Can't you see a line of DISers napping on Deck 4 with people walking by reading their eyes?!



 HOW FUNNY!! The visual was great!!


----------



## LORNADUCK

Hi Jen, it's Lorna I love those great job. you should sell them!!!


----------



## JenGC

LORNADUCK said:


> Hi Jen, it's Lorna I love those great job. you should sell them!!!



Thanks! I will when I have one made. I just bought the design and I have to manipulate it with the DCL logo and something about the wonder and hopefully the date but I dont know if I can do that. Do you still want that FE by the 4th?


----------



## Disney_Mom333

is there anywhere on this site that gives you the basics of these things?


----------



## JenGC

Disney_Mom333 said:


> is there anywhere on this site that gives you the basics of these things?



This is the thread on how to make a no sew FE. http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30302583&postcount=609 but there are other instructions under the FAQ thread at the top of the Disney Cruise Line Forum. 

Is that what you were asking about?


----------



## jessica52877

I had my dis name on our FE items. Most items we received also either had dis names or real or both. I think I put our real on some until I got tired of writing it so much.


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

JenGC said:


> I am going to see if I can fit "on the Wonder" and the date.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Fantastic idea, Love them! :thumbsup2


----------



## Webmiester

Awesome! Jen *IS* on our cruise. No question that Im' participating in the FE now!!!! 

I will definitely have to step up what I was going to do....for sure!


----------



## jordak

JenGC said:


> Wanna see what I am going to do?? HEHEHEHAHAHAHAHAHEHEHEHEHAHAHA!


Very cool!


----------



## dolphingirl47

dodle said:


> Can anyone tell me if you are supposed to put a note with the gifts you give saying who they are from? We've cruised before but never done the FE exchange. For our upcoming cruise we're participating  and I'm not sure whether we're supposed to add our names to the gifts or just leave them anonymously.



This is essentially up to you. One our very first cruise I did not label anything. We booked the cruise on fairly short notice and there were over 400 DISers on that cruise. For the second and the third cruise, I labelled everything with who it was from and for whom it was. This worked well for the second cruise as we had less than 20 people, but on the third cruise we had about 100 and dropping the gifts off took forever as I had to make sure that the right gift went into the right Fish Extender. On our Med cruise this year I just labelled everything with my name so that people new who the gift was from and that worked well. This time round I have decided to be lazy. I had business cards printed with my DIS Name, real name and email address and I will just add them to the gifts. That way people know who the gift came from and they also have contact details if they want to keep in touch afterwards.



JenGC said:


> Or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to see if I can fit "on the Wonder" and the date.



They are great. I wish I was on your cruise.

Corinna


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Corinna-- I did business cards for the Western too, it was so much easier.  I put those in the adult gifts and the kids gifts I made address labels for and just typed who it was from and for whom and stuck them to the baggies I put their gift in....It took awhile to deliver all those!!   

I too like the idea above....very cute!  Wish I could sew!


----------



## LORNADUCK

Jen is making my FE, she is good.\
Jen yes I would like it by the 4th, if it can be done, want to show it to everyone we will be camping with on the 4th. I forgot that I do want my Dis name on it. I am sure what ever you do will be great, can't wait to see it. I am crafty but can't sew and what I have seen of your work is great.


----------



## Buckeye Gal

dodle said:


> Can anyone tell me if you are supposed to put a note with the gifts you give saying who they are from? ... I'm not sure whether we're supposed to add our names to the gifts or just leave them anonymously.



As others stated, it's really up to you, but regardless how small or grand the gift is, I like knowing who to think of and thank when we receive a goodie.

This year, I also had double-sided social/business cards made that includes contact info for after the cruise and beyond DISboards.  (For purposes of posting on the boards, note I blocked out my last name, thus you'll see a "smudge".)  I also had a "free" rubber stamp (just paid S&H) made by VistaPrint that will be used as well.


----------



## nettii

Buckeye Gal said:


> As others stated, it's really up to you, but regardless how small or grand the gift is, I like knowing who to think of and thank when we receive a goodie.
> 
> This year, I also had double-sided social/business cards made that includes contact info for after the cruise and beyond DISboards.  (For purposes of posting on the boards, note I blocked out my last name, thus you'll see a "smudge".)  I also had a "free" rubber stamp (just paid S&H) made by VistaPrint that will be used as well.



Hi I love your cards! please just beware of vista print they charged my credit card for all kins of services i never used or signed up for. So please watch your bill and call them asap if you notice anything unusual! Happy Fishextending!


----------



## K8T

Hi

I printed off a couple of sheets of sticky address lables, with a little note and my Dis board name.  Put my gifts into a small ziplock (I thought it may come in useful later) stuck a label on.

Cheap and Cheerful - that's me!!  We did get a few without names and it would have been nice to be able to say thank you to the people who gave.

Kate


----------



## mrp4352

I have a question, please...

I started working on my FEs last weekend and hit a small bump in the road.  I would really like to hot glue them, but the piece is tiny.  I thought about melting glue sticks so I can dip the piece rather than try to get the gun in there.  Can I melt glue gun sticks in a paper bowl in the microwave?  Or should it be in a double boiler type device (in a bowl I can afford to lose)?  Or should I just let the glue drip from the gun onto a paper plate and catch from there?

Thanks!!!


----------



## mrskay9

> started working on my FEs last weekend and hit a small bump in the road. I would really like to hot glue them, but the piece is tiny. I thought about melting glue sticks so I can dip the piece rather than try to get the gun in there. Can I melt glue gun sticks in a paper bowl in the microwave? Or should it be in a double boiler type device (in a bowl I can afford to lose)? Or should I just let the glue drip from the gun onto a paper plate and catch from there?



I'm no crafting 'expert' per se, but when I was heavily into crafting, I would use what I would call Liquid Glass.  Held great.  I was trying to find a link for you, but I'm at work and it doesn't want to find it.  There's different brands of it, but if you live by any craft store, there should be some in the scrapbook aisle.  

The bottle has a tiny tip.  More precise than a glue gun.


----------



## Buckeye Gal

nettii said:


> Hi I love your cards! please just beware of vista print they charged my credit card for all kins of services i never used or signed up for. So please watch your bill and call them asap if you notice anything unusual! Happy Fishextending!



Thanks!  I really thought Zazzle.com did a great job on the cards!!!

I received the stamp from VistaPrint for this upcoming cruise about 18 months ago, and I never have had any problems.  That's a shame that happened to you.  



mrp4352 said:


> ....I thought about melting glue sticks so I can dip the piece rather than try to get the gun in there.  Can I melt glue gun sticks in a paper bowl in the microwave?  Or should it be in a double boiler type device (in a bowl I can afford to lose)?  Or should I just let the glue drip from the gun onto a paper plate and catch from there?
> 
> Thanks!!!



Hmmmmm....most hot-melt adhesive sticks have a very high melting point, so I'm not sure melting in the microwave would even work.  If you want to try it, make sure you get low-temperature sticks.  

Have you thought about using an iron-on hem tape or Tacki-Glue that you can get at a craft/fabric store?


----------



## cruisindisney

Buckeye Gal said:


> I received the stamp from VistaPrint for this upcoming cruise about 18 months ago, and I never have had any problems.  That's a shame that happened to you.



What do you get on your stamp?


----------



## JenGC

Buckeye Gal said:


> I received the stamp from VistaPrint for this upcoming cruise about 18 months ago, and I never have had any problems.  That's a shame that happened to you.



I have used them a lot too and haven't had any problems either. I love vista print. They sometimes have specials where if you order $30 worth of stuff, shipping is free. If you then load up on their free stuff, you can REALLY get some good stuff! I wanted some stationary but they dont make it in the motif that I have.


----------



## tinkmom2

dodle said:


> Can anyone tell me if you are supposed to put a note with the gifts you give saying who they are from? We've cruised before but never done the FE exchange. For our upcoming cruise we're participating  and I'm not sure whether we're supposed to add our names to the gifts or just leave them anonymously.



We cruised during November so we used Xmas decorative bags and a xmas type tag with our DIS name and real name. I also put their cabin number on there so I knew whos was whos. Some people used address labels to tag their stuff.


----------



## randc01

Love how creative everyone is!  We are booked on our first Disney Crusie and will have to see if anyone has organized one of these for our cruise.


----------



## mrp4352

mrskay9 said:


> I'm no crafting 'expert' per se, but when I was heavily into crafting, I would use what I would call Liquid Glass.  Held great.  I was trying to find a link for you, but I'm at work and it doesn't want to find it.  There's different brands of it, but if you live by any craft store, there should be some in the scrapbook aisle.
> 
> The bottle has a tiny tip.  More precise than a glue gun.



Thanks!  I'll look for that!  The Tacky glue Buckeye Gal mentioned might work, too, I think it has a small nozzle. Unfortunately, it's not fabric to fabric, so the iron on hem or stitch witch is out.


----------



## golfnsuch

JenGC said:


> I am going to see if I can fit "on the Wonder" and the date.



These ROCK!  Are the designs only for a particular embroidery format?


----------



## JenGC

golfnsuch said:


> These ROCK!  Are the designs only for a particular embroidery format?



Oh no. They come in different formats. I dont know what ones are available, but mine was in pes format


----------



## Buckeye Gal

cruisindisney said:


> What do you get on your stamp?



It's nothing fancy because its purpose is to just note who the gift bag is from.  It's all text with one thick solid line under the first row of text.  

WB Trans-Atlantic Disney Cruise
September 18 - October 2, 2010
Buckeye Gal wishes you a Magical Trip!​


----------



## minniemoms

Who made those I'm catnapping, etc.... those sleep things.. I loved them...  How do we get in touch with her...


----------



## smartkim

Awesome job!  Love these!!


----------



## minniemoms

I got them. I LOVE them


----------



## mrskay9

Here's my homemade FE.  I was hoping to get some feedback from my cruisemates but no one said anything yet.  I hope they liked it.  It was the first time I worked with vinyl.  In the pic I hadn't yet added the date, which did end up a little bigger than I would've liked but over all I liked them.  






Oops sorry for the small picture.


----------



## Madisonznana

mrskay9 said:


> Here's my homemade FE.  I was hoping to get some feedback from my cruisemates but no one said anything yet.  I hope they liked it.  It was the first time I worked with vinyl.  In the pic I hadn't yet added the date, which did end up a little bigger than I would've liked but over all I liked them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops sorry for the small picture.



How fun!  Looks like a lot of work!


----------



## tjbaggott

mrskay9 said:


> Here's my homemade FE.  I was hoping to get some feedback from my cruisemates but no one said anything yet.  I hope they liked it.  It was the first time I worked with vinyl.  In the pic I hadn't yet added the date, which did end up a little bigger than I would've liked but over all I liked them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops sorry for the small picture.



VERY NICE!!!!  If I had been on your cruise I would have LOVED one of these!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

mrskay9 said:


> Here's my homemade FE.  I was hoping to get some feedback from my cruisemates but no one said anything yet.  I hope they liked it.  It was the first time I worked with vinyl.  In the pic I hadn't yet added the date, which did end up a little bigger than I would've liked but over all I liked them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops sorry for the small picture.



Absolutely awesome!!!  How did u get the cruise line stuff to put on?  Did u use a cricut??  I would have loved one!! Come cruise next yr with me...lol


----------



## minniemoms

That is AWESOME.. I LOVE IT.... Great job....


----------



## jessica52877

I love it too!


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

mrskay9 said:


> Here's my homemade FE.  I was hoping to get some feedback from my cruisemates but no one said anything yet.  I hope they liked it.  It was the first time I worked with vinyl.  In the pic I hadn't yet added the date, which did end up a little bigger than I would've liked but over all I liked them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops sorry for the small picture.



That is fantastic, I would have been thrilled to receive one!


----------



## ibouncetoo

mrskay9 said:


> Here's my homemade FE. I was hoping to get some feedback from my cruisemates but no one said anything yet. I hope they liked it. It was the first time I worked with vinyl. In the pic I hadn't yet added the date, which did end up a little bigger than I would've liked but over all I liked them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops sorry for the small picture.


 
OK...must be my old eyes, but I can't tell what this is? 


.


----------



## pjpoohbear

Jackie, it is a metal water bottle with vinyl decoration.  A very cool FE gift.

PJ


----------



## birkner

ibouncetoo said:


> OK...must be my old eyes, but I can't tell what this is?
> 
> 
> .



I think it is a water bottle like they sell at Whole Foods.


----------



## ibouncetoo

Thanks PJ & Noel!

..that's a pretty darn nice FE gift! 

.


----------



## shwarren70

karentan said:


> people on the june 5th barcelona to dover cruise, dont read this.
> 
> everyone else can highlight the text to read it
> 
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/medium/P18-05-10_13_39.JPG
> 
> i've made pin trading starter kits, i bought a load of pins off ebay, and a load of lanyards. i've put 2 pins on each lanyard and included a "how to" leaflet, then put them in clear bags. there's a label on the back of each bag explaining what it is and how to trade.
> i was really pleased with the way they came out, and they're really small and light, so very luggage friendly



Love it!


----------



## mrskay9

> How did u get the cruise line stuff to put on? Did u use a cricut??



Yes, my cricut and then the program Make The Cut.  

Yes, sorry the pic is so small and I cut the top off.  It is a water bottle.  Thanks for the compliments.  I hope they liked it.  
Thanks everyone!


----------



## shwarren70

JenGC said:


> Or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to see if I can fit "on the Wonder" and the date.




Love it~  Guess I'm lurking since I will be on one of your cruises...  I'm up here trying to get some ideas....  I'm so ready to get started on my FE gifts.


----------



## shwarren70

minniemoms said:


> Who made those I'm catnapping, etc.... those sleep things.. I loved them...  How do we get in touch with her...



JenGC did those...  You can post here and she'll see it or send here a private msg.


----------



## shwarren70

mrskay9 said:


> Here's my homemade FE.  I was hoping to get some feedback from my cruisemates but no one said anything yet.  I hope they liked it.  It was the first time I worked with vinyl.  In the pic I hadn't yet added the date, which did end up a little bigger than I would've liked but over all I liked them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops sorry for the small picture.



Great job...


----------



## lds0191

I am sooo not talented or craftsy! Any gift ideas for people like me? I am going to Michaels and $$ Tree today and look around.


----------



## dolphingirl47

mrskay9 said:


> Here's my homemade FE.  I was hoping to get some feedback from my cruisemates but no one said anything yet.  I hope they liked it.  It was the first time I worked with vinyl.  In the pic I hadn't yet added the date, which did end up a little bigger than I would've liked but over all I liked them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops sorry for the small picture.



This is absolutely amazing. I would have loved to receive one of those.

Corinna


----------



## jsolar

jns said:


> Love these



These are truly amazing!!!


----------



## nettii

I would have LOVED a nice water bottle like that! I cant decide what to make for my FE group. Hope I can come up with a great idea like yours!


----------



## JenGC

shwarren70 said:


> Love it~  Guess I'm lurking since I will be on one of your cruises...  I'm up here trying to get some ideas....  I'm so ready to get started on my FE gifts.



Shame on you! Those are suppose to be a surprise!!


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

mrskay9 said:


> Here's my homemade FE.  I was hoping to get some feedback from my cruisemates but no one said anything yet.  I hope they liked it.  It was the first time I worked with vinyl.  In the pic I hadn't yet added the date, which did end up a little bigger than I would've liked but over all I liked them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops sorry for the small picture.



We LOVE the water bottle!  You did such a great job!

Thank you so much


----------



## croppincolburn

Great job on the water bottle! I use a plain on in dh's car. Would loved to have recieved such a pretty one.


----------



## SuziQZee

I've been on this thread all day!!!  Everyone has such fabulous ideas!!!  Thank you all so much for sharing your ideas with us!!  We'll be on the member cruise this Sept 2010, so anyone here will know where I got my ideas from!!!  

Thanks again!
Suzi


----------



## JennyJ

Ooh that water bottle is awesome!!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

SuziQZee said:


> I've been on this thread all day!!!  Everyone has such fabulous ideas!!!  Thank you all so much for sharing your ideas with us!!  We'll be on the member cruise this Sept 2010, so anyone here will know where I got my ideas from!!!
> 
> Thanks again!
> Suzi



Suzi - I've gotten a lot of ideas here too....hopefully we don't have the same ideas!  LOL!!!!  I really like the water bottle that mrskay9 made  (hint....hint)


----------



## wld4mky

we need a good bump


----------



## Wondermom1965

Hi Gals,  Thanks for so many great ideas!  I think there is only one other person on the board that will be on my cruise?! And if they check their mail, maybe we can meet.  This is brand new to me and I am learning a lot.  I sail in 19 days.  Do I give gifts every day of our 4 days and to everyone with a FE?  I wonder how many items to make/buy.  Thanks for the help   This sounds like so much fun for my DD of 8 and myself.  I just hope others will be doing it too.  We sail on July 30, 2010


----------



## Con5421

Wondermom1965 said:


> Hi Gals,  Thanks for so many great ideas!  I think there is only one other person on the board that will be on my cruise?! And if they check their mail, maybe we can meet.  This is brand new to me and I am learning a lot.  I sail in 19 days.  Do I give gifts every day of our 4 days and to everyone with a FE?  I wonder how many items to make/buy.  Thanks for the help   This sounds like so much fun for my DD of 8 and myself.  I just hope others will be doing it too.  We sail on July 30, 2010



Just must look at the dismeet page if there's a link to your cruisedate. 
And look if they are doing FE.

There not many people on your page, but you can send them a PM to ask if they want to join you.
And for info ask the one who startend this theard


----------



## globalgoofies

These are so Cute! Thanks for posting all the pictures and ideas.


----------



## shwarren70

JenGC said:


> Shame on you! Those are suppose to be a surprise!!


I will act surprised!  Aubrey will LOVE it. I haven't showed her.


----------



## Blanche_Neige

shwarren70 said:


> I will act surprised!  Aubrey will LOVE it. I haven't showed her.



Did I miss something? should I take a peak too 

the question is, will I be able to resist the temptation


----------



## Buckeye Gal

mrskay9 said:


> Yes, my cricut and then the program Make The Cut....



Brilliant idea with the use of vinyl!  

I just want to thank you SO much for mentioning this software.  I didn't know of it's existence!  I just finished using it to make a scrapbook embellishment for our groups Scrapbook Embellishment Exchange!!  I'll post a picture of it in October after we get back!


----------



## kgoldenh

wow So many great ideas.      I bow to you all.  Man - glad I have until October to come up with something.


----------



## Lokkabear

I am SO glad I found this post! So many amazing ideas! You have all inspired me to do something I have never tried before!(I have no crafting abilities whatsoever). I am aslo happy to announce my idea is not ANY of the ones posted but has stemed from them. Now I have to find out who all on my cruise is participating so I know how many I need to make  Good thing we don't sail till Jan 2011.


----------



## lisamarch

I don't know if you'll be able to see my photo - so if not, check my blog.  My mom made us this FE based on photos I gave her from this site.  I love it!
http://lisawhelpley.blogspot.com/2010/07/disney-cruise-fish-extender.html


----------



## revrob

lisamarch said:


> I don't know if you'll be able to see my photo - so if not, check my blog.  My mom made us this FE based on photos I gave her from this site.  I love it!



Sorry, nevermind!


----------



## JenGC

Blanche_Neige said:


> Did I miss something? should I take a peak too
> 
> the question is, will I be able to resist the temptation



NOOO!!!! DON'T LOOK ETHEL!! I MEAN BLANCHE_NEIGE!!! lol you guys stop looking! I feel like I am fighting kids at Christmas! hehehe

I just now gotta make them work! I did a sample ones and ICK!! I am going to have to perfect it somehow. But I'll get it. moohahahahaha! But what to make the boys....


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

lisamarch said:


> I don't know if you'll be able to see my photo - so if not, check my blog.  My mom made us this FE based on photos I gave her from this site.  I love it!
> http://lisawhelpley.blogspot.com/2010/07/disney-cruise-fish-extender.html



What a crafty mum you have! Lucky you


----------



## mrskay9

> just want to thank you SO much for mentioning this software. I didn't know of it's existence!



No problem. I don't have Sure Cuts a Lot and I hardly use the Cricut Software thing but I found this one easy to use (once I asked a few questions or watched the videos)


----------



## Binkers

Wow, so many creative people that love to cruise.  March 2011 is our first cruise and i'm just learning about FE's.   I've spent hours on this thread getting ideas...my head is spinning! I want to run off to the craft store but....the family is hungry!  

Kim


----------



## shwarren70

JenGC said:


> NOOO!!!! DON'T LOOK ETHEL!! I MEAN BLANCHE_NEIGE!!! lol you guys stop looking! I feel like I am fighting kids at Christmas! hehehe
> 
> I just now gotta make them work! I did a sample ones and ICK!! I am going to have to perfect it somehow. But I'll get it. moohahahahaha! But what to make the boys....



I swear I was just looking for ideas not to find what anybody on our cruise was doing...   I promise I will skip any messages posted from you!


----------



## Blanche_Neige

JenGC said:


> NOOO!!!! DON'T LOOK ETHEL!! I MEAN BLANCHE_NEIGE!!! lol you guys stop looking! I feel like I am fighting kids at Christmas! hehehe
> 
> I just now gotta make them work! I did a sample ones and ICK!! I am going to have to perfect it somehow. But I'll get it. moohahahahaha! But what to make the boys....



You just reminded me, I forgot to look 

It will have to be later, I have to take the kids to camp.  Hopefully I will remember to peak 

I can't believe I forgot!!  this has to be a first


----------



## bluemoon1070

Thanks everyone for the great ideas. I am sailing in December and my GH and I are looking for some ideas. Hope to get even more ideas from this post.


----------



## MommaMouse411

porkey61 said:


>



hey how did you stick the presents under your tree?


----------



## wcw57

JenGC:

Ray Stevens fan, huh?  Good for you.  Say hello to Clyde


----------



## JenGC

wcw57 said:


> JenGC:
> 
> Ray Stevens fan, huh?  Good for you.  Say hello to Clyde



Am I giving away my age?


----------



## morgansmom2000

BLTOH said:


> i also did up these bags for my girl scout troop and was thinking of doing these for part of the FE as well



Tracy, do you have directions for this?  And, where did you get the closure elastic?


----------



## morgansmom2000

Wow, I've spent most of the day looking through this thread! What amazing talent!


----------



## BLTOH

morgansmom2000 said:


> Tracy, do you have directions for this?  And, where did you get the closure elastic?



yeah kind of..they are really easy.. just take a folded piece of fabric the size you want. the fold becomes the bottom of the bag. sew the sides of the bag...... to do the top portion.. you need to put a 1/8 inch cording and fold the fabric over the cording and sew the cording in..( kind of like what you would do for a curtian at the top for the curtain rod) do the same for the other side. you need enough cording to go around the entire bag (both sides) and a little extra. then you thread a cord stop thru both ends of the cord and tie the ends in a knot. and your done. I don't have an exact measurement of the ones i did as i just measured what i needed to put in them and made sure it was big enough to hold the biggest size item. i think the girl ones were around 5inches wide by 8 inches in length. Hope this is easy to understand..if not let me know and i can make one up and take pictures of each step i do. I was able to make 10 bags in an hour that how fast they sew up.  i got the cording and fabric at joanne fabrics..they also carry the cord stops but i ordered my cord stops on the internet as i needed alot of them and they only come in packs of 2 per package around here.  

i am making some for our tips on our next trip and probably make some for our FE.


----------



## morgansmom2000

Thanks, I can figure it out, I'm sure.  Do you have a spot to get the little doohickey at the end of the elastic?


----------



## BLTOH

morgansmom2000 said:


> Thanks, I can figure it out, I'm sure.  Do you have a spot to get the little doohickey at the end of the elastic?



those are called cord stops..you can find those at joannes in their sewing section. i ordered mine in bulk online. just do a google search for cord stops. ebay has them as well. they have all kinds of them. white, black, clear, minis, oval, etc. they all will work. one word of warning though you may have to adjust cording thickness to the size of cord stops you get.


----------



## morgansmom2000

Thanks!  I'll order the cord stops before I get elastic!


----------



## wcw57

JenGC:

NAH!  I just assumed your father made you listen to his old 45's

I, on the other hand, own all the old 45's


----------



## JenGC

wcw57 said:


> JenGC:
> 
> NAH!  I just assumed your father made you listen to his old 45's
> 
> I, on the other hand, own all the old 45's



 I used to have a bunch of 45s! I remember when they were going out I bought EVERY Billy Joel record I could get my  hands on. I have no clue where they are now.


----------



## Boogie70

mrskay9... we were on the same cruise as you last month.  We loved the water bottle that you made.  It was very cool!!!  
When is your next cruise and where are you cruising to?

Boogie70


----------



## morgansmom2000

Anal Annie said:


> I designed & ordered custom luggage tags as one of the gifts I gave for our FE's.  It was a lot of fun.  I found this pic somewhere online (orig. in color) and I turned it to B & W and then added Mickey in his Captains uniform.  Several of us were doing back-to-back cruises but there were also a couple of families that were only doing the 4 n cruise...so I customized the dates:



I just wondered if this image was available anywhere without the text?  

TIA!


----------



## morgansmom2000

PrincessTrisha said:


> If you're sailing on the Magic October 30th don't look, unless you want to see your FE gift.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so here's what the women / girls are getting (at least those over the age of 2) - One of each:
> 
> Necklace charm - I have plastic necklace cords as well. It's very soft and flexible and long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keychain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Crochet purse (my mom made these before she had her stroke. She used to sell them. They're cute and well made, big enough for credit cards, ID, money, lip balm, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the necklaces and the keychains.
> 
> Men will be getting more masculine mickey head keychains, homemade Halloween joke books, and a Canadian flag wallet.
> 
> I have different gifts for little ones (age 2 and under), and a different gift for boys aged 3-4.



Psst - Purple is my favorite color and DD loves red 

(OMG, I love these so much!)


----------



## PrincessTrisha

morgansmom2000 said:


> Psst - Purple is my favorite color and DD loves red
> 
> (OMG, I love these so much!)


 
Noted.


----------



## morgansmom2000

PrincessTrisha said:


> Noted.


----------



## tjbaggott

morgansmom2000 said:


> I just wondered if this image was available anywhere without the text?
> 
> TIA!



I have this version of that photo.  Not precisely the same but close.  I can grey out the background too.






[/IMG]


----------



## morgansmom2000

tjbaggott said:


> I have this version of that photo.  Not precisely the same but close.  I can grey out the background too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I'll keep looking, thanks.  I wanted to have postcards made for FE gifts to get postmarked at CC.


----------



## minniemoms

I Love this photo... How can I get a copy of it?


----------



## jordak

morgansmom2000 said:


> I just wondered if this image was available anywhere without the text?
> 
> TIA!


Not mine but I can tell it is just a composite of two pictures so might not be easy to find  but i can recreate it if you want it. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

morgansmom2000 - Here it is.  It's not mine...I saved the picture to my computer when I was trying to pick out pictures that I wanted to use for a scrapbook.  Please don't give me credit for it, I think it belongs to one of the wonderful talented "DISigners".


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

jordak said:


> Not mine but I can tell it is just a composite of two pictures so might not be easy to find  but i can recreate it if you want it. PM me if you are interested.



I always thought it was the photoshop trick where you layer the picture and then erase only where you want color, but I see now that Mickey has no shadow.  DUH!


----------



## tjbaggott

I just made these two.  Feel free to use as postcards or whatever you would like. 






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## Anal Annie

Ya'll are funny.  I rarely read this thread any more but thought I should check it out since morgansmom PM'd me for a copy of my B/W Capt. Mickey.   I used the Capt. Mickey from the same photo that tjbaggotts posted above and used photoshop to cut him out and I layered him onto another photo of deck 4.   The _original_ photo that I used looked very much like orig. color version that tjbaggot just used in the closeup version of post 1107, only it was a wider shot of the deck I guess.   I also just turned it from color to B/W before putting Mickey on it.

Luckymomoftwo - you are right - no shadow - they're too tedious for me to make.


----------



## tjbaggott

And Jordak is THE PRO at adding shadows!!  My program adds shadows up the back of the image you want a shadow from, and this is great if the image is in front of a wall, but otherwise not.  The program Jordak has, makes perfect shadows and thus looks much more realistic.


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

Anal Annie said:


> Ya'll are funny.  I rarely read this thread any more but thought I should check it out since morgansmom PM'd me for a copy of my B/W Capt. Mickey.   I used the Capt. Mickey from the same photo that tjbaggotts posted above and used photoshop to cut him out and I layered him onto another photo of deck 4.   The _original_ photo that I used looked very much like orig. color version that tjbaggot just used in the closeup version of post 1107, only it was a wider shot of the deck I guess.   I also just turned it from color to B/W before putting Mickey on it.
> 
> Luckymomoftwo - you are right - no shadow - they're too tedious for me to make.



Annie - I'm glad you claimed the picture.  I didn't know who to give credit to!  I hope you don't mind that I shared it.  (I hoped it would be ok since I stressed that it was not mine...I would NEVER want to take credit for someone elses work)


Back to the topic of the thread...I will be on the SSMember Cruise in September, so I'll be able to contribute a picture to this thread after that.  I don't want to post before and ruin the surprise.


----------



## Anal Annie

tjbaggott said:


> And Jordak is THE PRO at adding shadows!!  My program adds shadows up the back of the image you want a shadow from, and this is great if the image is in front of a wall, but otherwise not.  The program Jordak has, makes perfect shadows and thus looks much more realistic.



I am just not savvy enough with Photoshop to add the shadows without it turning into a very time consuming ordeal.  I don't have the patience.


----------



## ethanash1

subscribing


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Subbing and DREAMing that our cruise has a FE!!


----------



## croppincolburn

Scrappy_Tink make sure you hook up with others on your cruise in the Disney Cruise Meets area, if you haven't done so already. Then you can coordinate FE stuff with them.


----------



## kellyb2000

wow...Ive spent the better part of my whole afternoon looking through every page of this thread!  Awesome stuff, guys!  I think I have been persuaded into participating in my first FE!


----------



## P.Leilani

bobbie0253 said:


> I just got done making our FE gifts for our upcoming cruise. I love how they turned out and can't wait to hand them out. If you are on the 9-26-09 Magic sailing.... don't peek!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a Laminating machine at Wal-Mart for under $25 and LOVE it. The bookmarks and kids game card were so easy to make. It will get lots of use in our house for the kids school things. I may even make up some things for Christmas gifts with it.



Very very nice, well thought about gifts. Very professional as well


----------



## Neriberi

These are AMAZING!!  Your generosity and creativity are quite inspirational.  Thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## weavers1995

You guys are amazing!!!  I am still waiting to find out if our cruise will have the exchange...I am all about it and have posted something on our thread but I haven't seen anything yet  We are on the Magic Jan. 15-22 for the Eastern cruise.  Ordered my fish extender from gradysmommy and can't wait to get it!!!!  If anyone on this thread also wants to do the exchange that week, let me know!  I am going to start making my goodies now though to get a head start!!!!

Thanks!!!  Amy


----------



## tinker1bell

weavers1995 said:


> You guys are amazing!!!  I am still waiting to find out if our cruise will have the exchange...I am all about it and have posted something on our thread but I haven't seen anything yet  We are on the Magic Jan. 15-22 for the Eastern cruise.  Ordered my fish extender from gradysmommy and can't wait to get it!!!!  If anyone on this thread also wants to do the exchange that week, let me know!  I am going to start making my goodies now though to get a head start!!!!
> 
> Thanks!!!  Amy





Try this to check if anyone is doing a FE


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=34781074


----------



## minniemoms

Wow, I can't believe all you did. That is just amazing. I have one of those bags, and they aren't free.. And to get so many things. How generous and wonderful of you.
Amazing.......


----------



## BealsRwe

Hi everyone.  I will eventually post the actual pictures of my FE gifts on my profile.  Until then, the links to the gifts we gave out this past week on our DCL Wonder trip.  We gave out separate gifts for adults, girls, and boys.  The canvas totes and can coozies were printed with our cruise dates, & filled with the goodies pictured.  I hope they brought a smile to everyone's faces!


----------



## hawky7

BealsRwe said:


> Hi everyone.  I will eventually post the actual pictures of my FE gifts on my profile.  Until then, the links to the gifts we gave out this past week on our DCL Wonder trip.  We gave out separate gifts for adults, girls, and boys.  The canvas totes and can coozies were printed with our cruise dates, & filled with the goodies pictured.  I hope they brought a smile to everyone's faces!



Very nice! 

How did you get the pic directly on the pillowcase?? Do you have a super duper machine? It looks great!


----------



## BealsRwe

hawky7 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> How did you get the pic directly on the pillowcase?? Do you have a super duper machine? It looks great!



Thank you   PM me and I can share more details.  It is direct to garment printing...no photo transfer.  We just got back from our cruise this morning, so pretty soon I hope to have a picture up of the completed one with autographs...it is amazing!


----------



## Anal Annie

BealsRwe said:


> Hi everyone.  I will eventually post the actual pictures of my FE gifts on my profile.  Until then, the links to the gifts we gave out this past week on our DCL Wonder trip.  *We gave out separate gifts for adults, girls, and boys.  The canvas totes and can coozies were printed with our cruise dates, & filled with the goodies pictured.*  I hope they brought a smile to everyone's faces!



I'd like to know more about the customized can coozies!!  I like those alot! Those would be perfect for something small & lightweight to give.  I don't know yet if we'll be doing a FE exchange on our Med cruise next summer - I am very concerned about sticking to 1 bag per person and of course staying UNDER 50 Lbs!!  We're going ahead a few days to Paris first then staying in Barcelona afterward too so I'm under quite the space & weight crunch to be on such a long trip!  But I'd love to know where you found them & more about how you did them!!!   Thanks!!


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

BealsRwe said:


> Hi everyone.  I will eventually post the actual pictures of my FE gifts on my profile.  Until then, the links to the gifts we gave out this past week on our DCL Wonder trip.  We gave out separate gifts for adults, girls, and boys.  The canvas totes and can coozies were printed with our cruise dates, & filled with the goodies pictured.  I hope they brought a smile to everyone's faces!



They are great, I'm sure everybody loved them! 
We have just under 6 weeks until we cruise, I will post our pictures when we return.


----------



## shwarren70

BealsRwe said:


> Hi everyone.  I will eventually post the actual pictures of my FE gifts on my profile.  Until then, the links to the gifts we gave out this past week on our DCL Wonder trip.  We gave out separate gifts for adults, girls, and boys.  The canvas totes and can coozies were printed with our cruise dates, & filled with the goodies pictured.  I hope they brought a smile to everyone's faces!



Those were great!


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

Anal Annie said:


> I'd like to know more about the customized can coozies!!  I like those alot! Those would be perfect for something small & lightweight to give.  But I'd love to know where you found them & more about how you did them!!!   Thanks!!




Me, too!


----------



## Buckeye Gal

BealsRwe said:


> Hi everyone.  I will eventually post the actual pictures of my FE gifts on my profile.  Until then, the links to the gifts we gave out this past week on our DCL Wonder trip.  We gave out separate gifts for adults, girls, and boys.  The canvas totes and can coozies were printed with our cruise dates, & filled with the goodies pictured.  I hope they brought a smile to everyone's faces!



Wonderful gifts you chose!  The adult gift is quite clever!  I like the idea of laminating a recipe!


----------



## tjbaggott

BealsRwe said:


> Hi everyone.  I will eventually post the actual pictures of my FE gifts on my profile.  Until then, the links to the gifts we gave out this past week on our DCL Wonder trip.  We gave out separate gifts for adults, girls, and boys.  The canvas totes and can coozies were printed with our cruise dates, & filled with the goodies pictured.  I hope they brought a smile to everyone's faces!



Awesome gifts!!  I looked at a few of the photos you took from your cruise.  The one with the Oasis of the Seas next to the other ships including the Wonder, well, WOW!!  I always thought the Wonder and the Magic were BIG, but next the the Oasis, they look so small!!  I wonder if the Dream will be as big in comparisson!  Can't wait to find out for myself!


----------



## winnypooh

After reading through 76 pages of thread, my mind is spinning!  I can't wait to figure out all of my gifts, I think I got a family gift squared away, but need to work on the kids stuffs. 

I love watching all the ideas, they are simply inspiring, and really are getting my creative juices flowing.


----------



## TotallyAngelic

LittleDisneyLovers said:


> They are great, I'm sure everybody loved them!
> We have just under 6 weeks until we cruise, I will post our pictures when we return.



Only 6 weeks ....  ... need to get  a wriggle on with my FE gifts too but waiting on some more supplies!!! I will post pics after the cruise too . Are you all finished Hayley?


----------



## dolphingirl47

TotallyAngelic said:


> Only 6 weeks ....  ... need to get  a wriggle on with my FE gifts too but waiting on some more supplies!!! I will post pics after the cruise too . Are you all finished Hayley?



I realized that I needed to make some more as I am doing Fish Extenders on two forums. I need to make 5 more of each. I did one lot over the weekend and now have the materials for two other things. I will probably make those tomorrow morning. I am still waiting for some stuff for the 4th one. I am also still waiting for the custom components for the final gift. Once they get here, I have to assemble 25 more gifts, but this is quick and easy.

Corinna


----------



## poohs4me

RatherBeWithMickey said:


> Me, too!



Me too!


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

TotallyAngelic said:


> Only 6 weeks ....  ... need to get  a wriggle on with my FE gifts too but waiting on some more supplies!!! I will post pics after the cruise too . Are you all finished Hayley?



Yep, I'm all done, even have a couple of extra's!


----------



## jblrn2b

Wow.  I've just read this thread.  I better get busy.  THanks everyone for the ideas.


----------



## BealsRwe

hesedshi said:


> How wonderful! Did you make it by yourself?



Love it...I am sure everyone on your cruise will love.  I could see it as a picture holder or Christmas ornament.  Either way..so original and fun.


----------



## BealsRwe

Love it...I am sure everyone on your cruise will love.  I could see it as a picture holder or Christmas ornament.  Either way..so original and fun



pjpoohbear said:


> This is a gift I am doing for an upcoming cruise, I still have to figure out if I will put an ornament hanger or a picture holder at the top.  It is about 3" tall.  I was inspired by a digital scrapbook designer that I follow, she made a similar product for christmas.


----------



## Stephieann

These have been some really great ideas.  It has gotten me in a crafty mood!  I guess i will have to come back and look at it when i have time to be in a crafty mood.


----------



## sdchickie

bump, what else have you crafty people on here done?


----------



## soxyes

Is it possible to make custom candy bar wrappers?  Is there a template or something?  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LindaBabe

soxyes said:


> Is it possible to make custom candy bar wrappers?  Is there a template or something?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



http://desktoppub.about.com/od/candywrappers/Candy_Wrappers.htm

or, you could just measure the candy you wish to use, and size your design to fit.


----------



## Princessandthemommy

LindaBabe said:


> http://desktoppub.about.com/od/candywrappers/Candy_Wrappers.htm
> 
> or, you could just measure the candy you wish to use, and size your design to fit.



Check out this link, There is a designer on here, that makes them (millipie) she has some awesome work.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2440038&page=239


----------



## Princessandthemommy

soxyes said:


> Is it possible to make custom candy bar wrappers?  Is there a template or something?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Try this link, you will find a wonderful designer that has recently done candy bar wrappers. She (Millipie, is awesome) the other designer on there Jordak is just as awesome

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2440038&page=239


----------



## mrp4352

Bump-bump-bumpity-bump!

I am loving the ideas - I've even tucked a couple back to use at work for Christmas gifts!


----------



## AmandaRG

There are some seriously talented people here! Thank for sharing!


----------



## ColoradoDisneyFreaks

I promised I'd post after my cruise, so here are the FE Gifts I made for our cruise (and I'm reviving this thread, it doesn't deserve to die!!!!! ):

Kids got a backpack and pillow sham in their favorite color for signing along with a pirate band...








Adults got a Mickey themed pillow sham along with a set of 5 bottlecap magnets, a highlighter with the cruise name and date on it (a la our very first post on this monster thread...  These were great!) and a Post-It pack that my kiddos did stamping on.





I made shams for us too, and was really flattered when the Guest Services lady asked me where I'd bought them, she'd seen so many to be signed on the cruise!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

ColoradoDisneyFreaks said:


> I promised I'd post after my cruise, so here are the FE Gifts I made for our cruise (and I'm reviving this thread, it doesn't deserve to die!!!!! ):
> 
> Kids got a backpack and pillow sham in their favorite color for signing along with a pirate band...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adults got a Mickey themed pillow sham along with a set of 5 bottlecap magnets, a highlighter with the cruise name and date on it (a la our very first post on this monster thread...  These were great!) and a Post-It pack that my kiddos did stamping on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made shams for us too, and was really flattered when the Guest Services lady asked me where I'd bought them, she'd seen so many to be signed on the cruise!



I just had to say hi from the other Colorado Disney Freaks!!    Love the shams you made!!


----------



## ColoradoDisneyFreaks

Scrappy_Tink said:


> I just had to say hi from the other Colorado Disney Freaks!!    Love the shams you made!!



Thanks!  I like these better than the regular pillow cases because they go on the beds, but the kiddos don't sleep on them every night so they don't have to be washed as often and the signatures don't fade as quickly.

Where in CO are you?  We're down in south Highlands Ranch in Denver...


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

ColoradoDisneyFreaks said:


> Thanks!  I like these better than the regular pillow cases because they go on the beds, but the kiddos don't sleep on them every night so they don't have to be washed as often and the signatures don't fade as quickly.
> 
> Where in CO are you?  We're down in south Highlands Ranch in Denver...


 
Great idea about the shams.  We live in The Springs.    Loving this Indian Summer!!


----------



## ColoradoDisneyFreaks

Scrappy_Tink said:


> Great idea about the shams.  We live in The Springs.    Loving this Indian Summer!!



My folks live in the Springs and I graduated from Rampart so know it well!  I'm ready for some fall weather though, this high 80's stuff is killing me!  Leaves are turning so it's supposed to be cool !


----------



## ppiew

Love the back packs.  How do you make them?  are there instructions somewhere?


----------



## ColoradoDisneyFreaks

ppiew said:


> Love the back packs.  How do you make them?  are there instructions somewhere?



I just bought the plain drawstring backpacks from Oriental Trading Company, and used iron on printer paper to print out a Med graphic and ironed them on, those were easy to do!


----------



## 1st Cruise

I loved the sham and the backpack.  It was an awesome gift.  I was a little mad about what happened to our bottle caps.  I put them on our door and over the cruise 2 of them went missing.  But I still have my favorite ones on my refigerator at home now.  Awesome gifts Colorado Disny Freaks.


----------



## gatzsd

Yes these were so awesome to receive!  I got mine signed in the knick of time (procastinated).  Thank you ColoradoDisneyFreaks!!  Its sitting on Evie's bed right now and she loves it (we love ours too)

1st Cruise- We got 2 magnets stolen off of our door too - not the bottlecaps, but our Tunisia one and the Disney Mediterranian one (we were buying a magnet at each port).  One was missing one day and the next day the other one. Then people were messing with our dry erase board - so I finally took everything down so nobody would steal anything else.
THEN on our last day a lady distracted me and stole my coupon I won for a free 8x10 at Bingo - I went up to the desk just a few minutes later and the lady had already cashed it in!!!
Funny, I was so paranoid about getting pickpocketed in Paris/Barcelona/Rome but the only things that were stolen were from fellow cruisers!  Kinda sad.



1st Cruise said:


> I loved the sham and the backpack.  It was an awesome gift.  I was a little mad about what happened to our bottle caps.  I put them on our door and over the cruise 2 of them went missing.  But I still have my favorite ones on my refigerator at home now.  Awesome gifts Colorado Disny Freaks.


----------



## adnil530

gatzsd said:


> Yes these were so awesome to receive!  I got mine signed in the knick of time (procastinated).  Thank you ColoradoDisneyFreaks!!  Its sitting on Evie's bed right now and she loves it (we love ours too)
> 
> 1st Cruise- We got 2 magnets stolen off of our door too - not the bottlecaps, but our Tunisia one and the Disney Mediterranian one (we were buying a magnet at each port).  One was missing one day and the next day the other one. Then people were messing with our dry erase board - so I finally took everything down so nobody would steal anything else.
> THEN on our last day a lady distracted me and stole my coupon I won for a free 8x10 at Bingo - I went up to the desk just a few minutes later and the lady had already cashed it in!!!
> Funny, I was so paranoid about getting pickpocketed in Paris/Barcelona/Rome but the only things that were stolen were from fellow cruisers!  Kinda sad.



That is so sad  I've had a few things gone missing and now I only put out things that I won't miss or I zip tie them to the fish.


----------



## BealsRwe

ColoradoDisneyFreaks said:


> I promised I'd post after my cruise, so here are the FE Gifts I made for our cruise (and I'm reviving this thread, it doesn't deserve to die!!!!! ):
> 
> Kids got a backpack and pillow sham in their favorite color for signing along with a pirate band...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adults got a Mickey themed pillow sham along with a set of 5 bottlecap magnets, a highlighter with the cruise name and date on it (a la our very first post on this monster thread...  These were great!) and a Post-It pack that my kiddos did stamping on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made shams for us too, and was really flattered when the Guest Services lady asked me where I'd bought them, she'd seen so many to be signed on the cruise!



Awesome FE gift!  Kudos to you!  I wish I had the talent to sew!  May be one day.

We take a pillowcase on for DD on our cruises, and discovered fabric markers wash well...where her pillowcase wiith the sharpies, not so much.  I'm pretty sure she would want to sleep with the sham every night too.  She loves her pillowcases!


----------



## kellyb2000

gatzsd said:


> THEN on our last day a lady distracted me and stole my coupon I won for a free 8x10 at Bingo - I went up to the desk just a few minutes later and the lady had already cashed it in!!!
> Funny, I was so paranoid about getting pickpocketed in Paris/Barcelona/Rome but the only things that were stolen were from fellow cruisers!  Kinda sad.



THAT is awful!  I mean - you can dish out the $ for the actual cruise, but you don't want to dish it out for a $20 picture???? and then to take it from right under you??? I'm still shaking my head.  If I had seen her again on the ship, she would have gotten a MOUTHFUL!


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

Another fellow Coloradoan here.  I love the backpack idea also.  And yes it is hot but I love it.  I am not ready for snow yet.


----------



## BetsyRNBSN

Whew... I have sat religiously at my computer for the last several days trying to get through this awesome thread, and I finally made it!!!! I have been making my list of ideas and copying pictures so I don't forget... I will ask permission before using anything, I promise!
Our cruise isn't until the end of August, next year, and I have already been on some of the magnet threads accumulating cool things to decorate our door!  I haven't seen anyone on the Aug. 30th Alaska cruise, so I think I am pretty safe so far...
You guys are amazing, I do a bit of scrapbooking, but nothing compared to all this! 
My question is for ColoradoDisneyFreaks, what kind of template did you use for the pillowcases?  I know you mentioned that the backpacks were iron on transfers, but these are stitched, right?  I just haven't seen one that big before and was wondering...


----------



## gatzsd

kellyb2000 said:


> THAT is awful!  I mean - you can dish out the $ for the actual cruise, but you don't want to dish it out for a $20 picture???? and then to take it from right under you??? I'm still shaking my head.  If I had seen her again on the ship, she would have gotten a MOUTHFUL!



I know - the funny thing is she had to sign her name and cabin number on the certificate - I wanted to go hunt her down but it was our last night on the ship and didn't feel it worth it.  The magic of Disney though - they gave me my free 8 x 10 anyway, the CM "snuck" it in with my photo package I bought.


----------



## ColoradoDisneyFreaks

BetsyRNBSN said:


> Whew... I have sat religiously at my computer for the last several days trying to get through this awesome thread, and I finally made it!!!! I have been making my list of ideas and copying pictures so I don't forget... I will ask permission before using anything, I promise!
> Our cruise isn't until the end of August, next year, and I have already been on some of the magnet threads accumulating cool things to decorate our door!  I haven't seen anyone on the Aug. 30th Alaska cruise, so I think I am pretty safe so far...
> You guys are amazing, I do a bit of scrapbooking, but nothing compared to all this!
> My question is for ColoradoDisneyFreaks, what kind of template did you use for the pillowcases?  I know you mentioned that the backpacks were iron on transfers, but these are stitched, right?  I just haven't seen one that big before and was wondering...



I know that feeling, I sat over a weekend and went through this whole thread when I was planning possible FE gifts, it is awesome!  Yes, the pillow cases are stitched, I do quilting so just made crazy quilt squares for the mickey heads (I did one for the "head" part, and two for the "ears" parts, and then sewed them on). I had downloaded the mickeyhead sillouette from the web, and then traced it onto quilters template plastic, and used that as an outline.

The pillowcases themselves are just one 13" square, with 2 13"x8" rectangles on the back, I hemmed the inside seam for the rectangles, and then overlapped them and sewed all 4 sides together and turned it right side out. I used a zig-zag stitch to sew the mickey head to the pillowcase front before I put them together.  I ended up making 32 of them total for the exchange, so really got it down to a science!


----------



## BetsyRNBSN

The pillowcases themselves are just one 13" square said:
			
		

> Wow, and I just thought you stitched it onto the pillowcase, I never imagined you actually made the pillowcase too!  I guess after creating the mickey head, making the pillowcase was probably easy... lol
> THey were lucky folks on that cruise, I am still not sure what I want to do yet... too many options! .  Every time I think I know I see something new on this thread that makes me re-think my choices...


----------



## lundve

Sheesh - finally done - can not believe what everyone has done.  Wish I had more time.


----------



## Hedy

Can I get people's thoughts on this:  There's a local kind of pottery where I live.  I was thinking of doing a picture of the local pottery, a blurb about it and putting it on either a magnet or postcard (to be used as a bookmark).  Is it too cheap?


----------



## ColoradoDisneyFreaks

Hedy said:


> Can I get people's thoughts on this:  There's a local kind of pottery where I live.  I was thinking of doing a picture of the local pottery, a blurb about it and putting it on either a magnet or postcard (to be used as a bookmark).  Is it too cheap?



Not at all, local flavor is always cool!  One thing that most folks loved was the bottlecap magnets that I made, those were really easy too, I just bought a kit on E-Bay, which included the bottlecap and seal, and then got the pictures from one of the DISigners here on the boards, they were in her library, and punched them out with a 1" hole punch.  Magnet strip on the back and easy as pie!


----------



## Conservative Hippie

I saw on here that someone did personalized drawstring backpacks for FE.  I would like to make some for my family when we go on our first cruise.  Only problem is I am the least artsy-craftsy person ever!  So I know nothing about how to do iron-ons or anything like that.  Help!

First question, does it matter what material the backpacks are?  I was looking at canvas because they would hold up better, but would you suggest cotton, nylon, or something else?

Second, how do you make an iron-on????


----------



## MarkRG

Conservative Hippie said:


> I saw on here that someone did personalized drawstring backpacks for FE.  I would like to make some for my family when we go on our first cruise.  Only problem is I am the least artsy-craftsy person ever!  So I know nothing about how to do iron-ons or anything like that.  Help!
> 
> First question, does it matter what material the backpacks are?  I was looking at canvas because they would hold up better, but would you suggest cotton, nylon, or something else?
> 
> Second, how do you make an iron-on????




First q: Material is pretty much your choice as long as it won't fall apart when others put stuff in it.   And by stuff, I've been given and gave interesting stuff over the years, including getting a miniature Louisville slugger one year, and a bottle of Buffalo wing sauce from Buffalo, Ny! 

Second q: Well, if you have an inkjet printer, you can make an iron-on. They have kits at most stores that sell printer supplies also most craft stores. You just have to put something together with one of those printing programs that do signs/greeting cards and such, that you can print onto the special paper they provide, then iron transfer it following the instructions in the kit.


----------



## Buckeye Gal

I just got off the Magic on Saturday from the WB transatlantic voyage.  Several of us participated in a scrapbook embellishment exchange.  Here are two of the main items that I gifted.

*Photo Frame*

This frame was created using the Life's A Beach cartridge for the Cricut.  There's a feature for window cards, which has this two funnel ship design...perfect wouldn't you say?!!  

The base of the frame is black, then the pieces and parts are glued onto the base to give the ship and frame their design and dimension. 








*Medallion*

A previous post in this thread introduced me to an application called "Make the Cut!" to use with your Cricut, which is what I used to make the following embellishment.  

I created the word "Eurolanticbbean" to combine the various areas of the world that we experienced on the transatlantic cruise...Europe, Atlantic Ocean, and the Caribbean.  Make the Cut! took my text and put it in a circular form a well as laser cut the waves of the DCL logo and the Mickey head.  The cut piece is white, then everything else is layered behind it with the exception of the red Mickey head being on top of the white.




I made an extra one of these into a magnet for the stateroom door as well.


----------



## Buckeye Gal

I promised to post my primary FE gift after my cruise, and sadly yet happily, that time has arrived. 

Beach brushes to help get the sand off were my crafty gift this time.  Being I was gone 2.5 weeks for the WBTA, I didn't have the luggage room to include a small container of baby powder, but if we were embarking from Port Canaveral, I would have shipped the baby powder in advance as part of the gift.  (If you didn't know, baby powder helps the sand to easily come off.)  

Supplies and instructions are noted below if you would like to make them as well!  

*Beach Brush*




*Supplies and Directions*

Soft Bristled Paint Brush (3” shown):  remember SOFT is a key word here because someone may have a sunburn when they use it; I bought these at www.hardwareandtools.com
Mini Mickey Parts Rubber Stamps:  these stamps are included in the Disney Alphabet set from EK Success (although these Mickey parts could be free-handed rather easily)
Acrylic Paints:  black, white, red, and goldenrod yellow
Small Paint Brushes:  use to fill in the shapes from the rubber stamps with the paint
DCL Logo:  print in color on standard paper and cut into small pieces
Mod Podge:  used to affix and seal DCL logo to brush handle
Grosgrain Ribbon:  I sewed the end that was going to be lying on top to get a clean edge.  This was placed on the metal band below the handle.
Dritz Fray-Check:  use to eliminate the fray of the cut ribbon; clear nail polish could be used in a pinch
Avery 18665 8.5”x11” Clear Label:  print words for handle and cut to size
Strong Glue:  This is needed to hold ribbon in place, and you have to make sure you don’t use a kind that would come off with water.  Velco Glue worked great by dabbing only on the ends of the ribbon and the sides of the brush.  I do recommend you test whatever you use first to ensure it won’t leave a wet-looking spot on the ribbon after it dries.   
EK Success Jolee's Disney Mickey Head Dimensional Stickers:  found in the scrapbooking section of your craft store
Krylon Satin Finish Sealer:  use 2-3 coats on both sides of handle after it’s decorated 
Rope Trim:  Having something to hang the brush by is nice so you can tie it to a beach bag, stroller, or elsewhere.  A large loose-leaf book ring would work great, too.  Of course in this case, it also worked to attach the romance card I made.
Romance Card:  I wanted to ensure the intended use of the brush was known, so I wrote a poem and printed it off on cardstock paper with a Castaway Cay picture in the background.  On the back side, I used a self-inking stamp I purchased that states the cruise and its voyage dates as well as a sentiment with my DISboard name.  I then rubber stamped Tink beside it and colored it in with wet chalks.  Finally, I laminated the romance card so it could go to the beach or be repurposed on luggage, a bag, or a scrapbook album.

*POEM*

Here is the poem I wrote for the romance card:
_
We sail from sea to shining sea,
To see the sun rise at Castaway Cay.
You feel the sand embrace your feet,
Which is a marvelous, warm treat!

As the day comes to a close,
The sand is tickling your little toes.
Just feel the bristles between your fingers,
Then the sand no longer lingers!​_


----------



## TorontoGirl

Buckeye Gal said:


> *Beach Brush*



Best gift idea EVER!  I wish I had been on your cruise!


----------



## wcw57

you guys spend *A LOT* on your FE gifts, I think.......

if there are only 20 people in the FE exchange, it must run you a fortune for the supplies....the time and the talent you have to have are blessings, no?

I am impressed and humbled by all of the talent displayed here but, seriously, how do you afford such nice gifts?


----------



## ColoradoDisneyFreaks

wcw57 said:


> you guys spend *A LOT* on your FE gifts, I think.......
> 
> if there are only 20 people in the FE exchange, it must run you a fortune for the supplies....the time and the talent you have to have are blessings, no?
> 
> I am impressed and humbled by all of the talent displayed here but, seriously, how do you afford such nice gifts?



For me, the highlighters, post-it's and backpacks were the most expensive parts, the pillow cases I made from my stash (so I already had the fabric) and I already had levt-over ink-jet iron-on paper too so that was easy!  I liked making the gifts, they were lots of fun!

I think the most fun were the bottlecap magnets.  I bought a kit for $20 off of E-Bay for 100, and went to town!  They were new to me, but I'll definitely make something like them again!

All total, I think I spent about $100 on gift stuff...


----------



## Conservative Hippie

ColoradoDisneyFreaks said:


> All total, I think I spent about $100 on gift stuff...



That's why I am skipping FE this time!  This is our first cruise and I would rather splurge on stuff for our family.  That, and I am so horribly bad at arts and crafts, sewing, that sort of thing that I could never make anything anywhere near as nice as all of you!


----------



## ilovedevin

I am giving out one gift per stateroom, one per person and one per kid and I did it all for under 100.   I made a couple of items with stuff I already had, other stuff I bought in bulk. Spread over 13 month's of planning so less than $10.00 a month.


----------



## Hmorale

How does the FE system work. There are over 50 families on the Holiday Cruise we are taking. Will they be divided into smaller groups? Otherwise it can get too expensive.


----------



## PizzieDuster

I collect magnets.  I would love any kind of magnet or anything from a fellow cruiser from their state.    Even if it's just a post card, I would love it!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

If the thread splits the families to make smaller FE groups is totally up to all involved to agree upon.  We had 40+ staterooms last Oct and I did same as poster above...1 per stateroom, 1 per kid, and some joint trinkets.   I did spend lots cause I made personal jewelry for the kids and made door hangers for the staterooms as well as other things.   Even printing all the door hangers(double sided) and lamination gets costly but I wouldn't change a thing cause it was a blast!!


----------



## Buckeye Gal

TorontoGirl said:


> Best gift idea EVER!  I wish I had been on your cruise!



Thanks!


----------



## morgansmom2000

Great stuff, Buckeye Gal!  I have SCAL and used it and my Cricut to make a marker for our countdown calendar, top right here.


----------



## KrisannB

TorontoGirl said:


> Best gift idea EVER!  I wish I had been on your cruise!



I was on her cruise!  I wish I had been in her FE group 


Krisann


----------



## kellyb2000

Buckeye Gal said:


> I just got off the Magic on Saturday from the WB transatlantic voyage.  Several of us participated in a scrapbook embellishment exchange.  Here are two of the main items that I gifted.
> 
> *Photo Frame*
> 
> This frame was created using the Life's A Beach cartridge for the Cricut.  There's a feature for window cards, which has this two funnel ship design...perfect wouldn't you say?!!
> 
> The base of the frame is black, then the pieces and parts are glued onto the base to give the ship and frame their design and dimension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Medallion*
> 
> A previous post in this thread introduced me to an application called "Make the Cut!" to use with your Cricut, which is what I used to make the following embellishment.
> 
> I created the word "Eurolanticbbean" to combine the various areas of the world that we experienced on the transatlantic cruise...Europe, Atlantic Ocean, and the Caribbean.  Make the Cut! took my text and put it in a circular form a well as laser cut the waves of the DCL logo and the Mickey head.  The cut piece is white, then everything else is layered behind it with the exception of the red Mickey head being on top of the white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made an extra one of these into a magnet for the stateroom door as well.



VERY cool!  I have the Life's a Beach cart and thought the ship was perfect!


----------



## jilljill

Hmorale said:


> How does the FE system work. There are over 50 families on the Holiday Cruise we are taking. Will they be divided into smaller groups? Otherwise it can get too expensive.



This is something that needs to be discussed on your meets thread, only the people participating can make the decision on how FE's will work for your cruise.


----------



## tinker1bell

Hmorale said:


> How does the FE system work. There are over 50 families on the Holiday Cruise we are taking. Will they be divided into smaller groups? Otherwise it can get too expensive.



I just got off the Sept. 18 Westbound Transatlantic  and one person divided our folks into groups of 15 cabins.  Then you could choose how you wanted to give your gifts.  Of course, a few people decided to be in more than one group.


----------



## Hmorale

Thank you to everyone who replied to my question. Guess we'll.have to wait and see if the group gets divided. Also- one more question.....I am seeing all these beautiful gifts being made. Do people usually bring a gift for each night or just once or twice during the cruise?


----------



## tinker1bell

Hmorale said:


> Thank you to everyone who replied to my question. Guess we'll.have to wait and see if the group gets divided. Also- one more question.....I am seeing all these beautiful gifts being made. Do people usually bring a gift for each night or just once or twice during the cruise?



It  seemed to work that some gave their gifts out the first week and the rest of us gave ours out the second week, but it was only one time for each cabin.  One person had travel books for the kids in her group so she gave those out the first night and then the rest for her adults later in the cruise.


----------



## jilljill

Hmorale said:


> Thank you to everyone who replied to my question. Guess we'll.have to wait and see if the group gets divided. Also- one more question.....I am seeing all these beautiful gifts being made. Do people usually bring a gift for each night or just once or twice during the cruise?



Again, that is a question that needs to be asked and discussed on your meets thread.


----------



## shwarren70

Hmorale said:


> How does the FE system work. There are over 50 families on the Holiday Cruise we are taking. Will they be divided into smaller groups? Otherwise it can get too expensive.



Go to the meet thread and to your cruise date.  Their should be someone coordinating the FE.  Most of the time on large groups, they break into smaller groups.


----------



## SILLYANDI

BRILLIANT!! This is incredible!


----------



## SILLYANDI

BRILLIANT!! This is incredible!


----------



## jgura

Hmorale said:


> Thank you to everyone who replied to my question. Guess we'll.have to wait and see if the group gets divided. Also- one more question.....I am seeing all these beautiful gifts being made. Do people usually bring a gift for each night or just once or twice during the cruise?



I am on that cruise and pulling to split the groups.  Obvious reasons to me.  You need to post your opinion in our thread.  Talk to you there!


----------



## Cindi0511

Our upcoming cruise got split, and I'm thankful only because we have 10 cabins for our family reunion, and most of them have no idea what the whole FE thing is. It's just one of the little extra surprises. My one sister in South Africa and I have done the whole thing, so it did get a little expensive, but this is a once-in-a-lifetime for all of us to be together before the grandkids start scattering, so it is worth it.  I can't wait to do it.


----------



## Buckeye Gal

SILLYANDI said:


> BRILLIANT!! This is incredible!



Thank you, Andrea!    You should make the beach brushes, too!!


----------



## mrp4352

So, I've been thinking about the questions on the cost of participating.  

I know for my Mom and I, part of the FE gifts' purpose is to help us deal with the length of time from booking to sailing.  Unlike going to WDW where you can spend time planning your days and revisiting and revising those plans a million times (not that I would know from personal experience or anything), a DCL trip has fairly minimal planning ahead of time. So, working on the FE gifts helps the days fly by!

We try to keep the cost minimal - for my next cruise, I am doing a per-stateroom gift that totals out to $1.50-ish each.  Gecause of the quantities on my cruise (we're at 130+ staterooms now) and having almost a year to plan and execute, I was able to spread those costs out - $15 here, $20 there.  I was actually surprised when I added everything up because I had spent very little money at any one time on the gifts.   For the cruise after that - we're hoping the cost on the per-child gift we're planning will work out closer to $1 each (only 20 or so staterooms so far and two of those are my family).  Yes, these are both more labor-intensive gifts, but the cost savings are well-worth the time.  (and no, I'm sorry, I won't share my ideas until after the cruises - but yes, I will share them then!)  

Also, the excitement of seeing what the FE Fairy dropped off while we were gone never dies!  It's amazing - drop in two pencils and a postcard from your home state and we're exclaiming over them like they were the Crown Jewels!  Knowing that someone I really don't know took a moment to sprinkle pixie dust on me is such a great feeling - that I want to pay it forward, and so I participate!

Anyway - my $.02 about why I spend the money to participate in the FEs.

(YIKES!  I'm really wordy today, sorry about that!)


----------



## wcw57

MRP----well worded and very clear

The under $2 range seems very do-able but I was impressed/shocked by what some people do.....Good for them and good for their FE group!


----------



## uncw89

Buckeye Gal said:


> I promised to post my primary FE gift after my cruise, and sadly yet happily, that time has arrived.
> 
> Beach brushes to help get the sand off were my crafty gift this time.  Being I was gone 2.5 weeks for the WBTA, I didn't have the luggage room to include a small container of baby powder, but if we were embarking from Port Canaveral, I would have shipped the baby powder in advance as part of the gift.  (If you didn't know, baby powder helps the sand to easily come off.)
> 
> Supplies and instructions are noted below if you would like to make them as well!
> 
> *Beach Brush*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Supplies and Directions*
> 
> Soft Bristled Paint Brush (3 shown):  remember SOFT is a key word here because someone may have a sunburn when they use it
> Mini Mickey Parts Rubber Stamps:  these stamps are included in the Disney Alphabet set from EK Success (although these Mickey parts could be free-handed rather easily)
> Acrylic Paints:  black, white, red, and goldenrod yellow
> Small Paint Brushes:  use to fill in the shapes from the rubber stamps with the paint
> DCL Logo:  print in color on standard paper and cut into small pieces
> Mod Podge:  used to affix and seal DCL logo to brush handle
> Grosgrain Ribbon:  I sewed the end that was going to be lying on top to get a clean edge.  This was placed on the metal band below the handle.
> Dritz Fray-Check:  use to eliminate the fray of the cut ribbon; clear nail polish could be used in a pinch
> Avery 18665 8.5x11 Clear Label:  print words for handle and cut to size
> Strong Glue:  This is needed to hold ribbon in place, and you have to make sure you dont use a kind that would come off with water.  Velco Glue worked great by dabbing only on the ends of the ribbon and the sides of the brush.  I do recommend you test whatever you use first to ensure it wont leave a wet-looking spot on the ribbon after it dries.
> EK Success Jolee's Disney Mickey Head Dimensional Stickers:  found in the scrapbooking section of your craft store
> Krylon Satin Finish Sealer:  use 2-3 coats on both sides of handle after its decorated
> Rope Trim:  Having something to hang the brush by is nice so you can tie it to a beach bag, stroller, or elsewhere.  A large loose-leaf book ring would work great, too.  Of course in this case, it also worked to attach the romance card I made.
> Romance Card:  I wanted to ensure the intended use of the brush was known, so I wrote a poem and printed it off on cardstock paper with a Castaway Cay picture in the background.  On the back side, I used a self-inking stamp I purchased that states the cruise and its voyage dates as well as a sentiment with my DISboard name.  I then rubber stamped Tink beside it and colored it in with wet chalks.  Finally, I laminated the romance card so it could go to the beach or be repurposed on luggage, a bag, or a scrapbook album.
> 
> *POEM*
> 
> Here is the poem I wrote for the romance card:
> _
> We sail from sea to shining sea,
> To see the sun rise at Castaway Cay.
> You feel the sand embrace your feet,
> Which is a marvelous, warm treat!
> 
> As the day comes to a close,
> The sand is tickling your little toes.
> Just feel the bristles between your fingers,
> Then the sand no longer lingers!​_





ColoradoDisneyFreaks said:


> For me, the highlighters, post-it's and backpacks were the most expensive parts, the pillow cases I made from my stash (so I already had the fabric) and I already had levt-over ink-jet iron-on paper too so that was easy!  I liked making the gifts, they were lots of fun!
> 
> I think the most fun were the bottlecap magnets.  I bought a kit for $20 off of E-Bay for 100, and went to town!  They were new to me, but I'll definitely make something like them again!
> 
> All total, I think I spent about $100 on gift stuff...



Those are great! I also love the frames. I have the Life's a Beach cartridge and I might have to make those. You always come up with cool gifts. Last year (8/09), on our cruise I used your hilighter gift. They turned out great! Thanks for all your help on those. I hope everyone liked them. I'm not cruising again until Aug., so I'm on here looking for ideas.
The bottle cap magnets are cool too.


----------



## Buckeye Gal

With the discussion about cost, I thought I would add some commentary about the beach brushes I gifted.  I also think staying around $2 is reasonable for me.  The finished beach brushes were less than that, believe it or not!  I found the brushes on-line for around $1.10 each with S&H (www.hardwareandtools.com).   Obviously you could pay around $5 or up for a really nice natural bristle brush.  The ones I went with felt better than some of the $3 ones I found in the stores.  Even the ones I found at Dollar Tree weren't too bad.  For most of the remainder of "consumable" supplies, I was able to use 40% off coupons from Jo-Ann's and Michael's Crafts.  So I was quite pleased with what I got for the investment! 



uncw89 said:


> Those are great! I also love the frames. I have the Life's a Beach cartridge and I might have to make those. You always come up with cool gifts. Last year (8/09), on our cruise I used your hilighter gift. They turned out great! Thanks for all your help on those. I hope everyone liked them. I'm not cruising again until Aug., so I'm on here looking for ideas.
> The bottle cap magnets are cool too.



Oh I'm so glad that your highlighters turned out!!!  I highly considered the bottle cap magnets, too, for this past cruise.

I was inspired to make the scrapbooking frames from the painted wooden photo frame that was posted in this thread.  I just fell in love with the look that she created!  So I can't take all the credit for the idea!


----------



## ColoradoDisneyFreaks

Buckeye Gal said:


> Oh I'm so glad that your highlighters turned out!!!  I highly considered the bottle cap magnets, too, for this past cruise.
> 
> I was inspired to make the scrapbooking frames from the painted wooden photo frame that was posted in this thread.  I just fell in love with the look that she created!  So I can't take all the credit for the idea!



I took the color scheme from that frame to come up with the adult/stateroom Mickey pillow sham I made too.  I thought about doing small frames like that (Hobby Lobby has small unfinished wood Christmas Ornaments for $.99) but figured with everything else, that was it.  I probably should have done the frames instead of the post-its, but the kids had fun stamping them, me, not so much cleaning up the mess!

This was my first FE, and I'll definitely do the bottlecap magnets again, they were $20 for 100 of them so about $.20 apiece, very economical!

I got so many great ideas from this thread, I'm thinking I need to make Mickey ornaments for my tree in the same color scheme with the white/gold/black/red...  Hmmmm...


----------



## kimmiepcft

For those that use Vistaprint, I just ordered some personalized items for $12 shipping with a palm tree on them: post its, pen, tee shirt, cap, tote bag, keychain, and note cards. Great for adult gifts and only $12 total

.....just realized that this was the homemade thread, sorry!!!


----------



## magic2go

Hi Everyone!

Now that my cruise is over  I can finally post photo's of my FE gift without spoiling the surprise for anyone!

For each cabin, I made a Pirate Mickey out of stained glass. They are 4 or 5" in diameter and they all had different earrings. Some had charms, others had gold hoops, others had silver hoops... I mixed it up! 










I had a ton of fun making them, and I hope everyone enjoys them ! 

We did receive a bunch of great homemade gifts and embroidered presents that we really love. I'm very thankful that we had such a great group of Disers to cruise with!


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

magic2go said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Now that my cruise is over  I can finally post photo's of my FE gift without spoiling the surprise for anyone!
> 
> For each cabin, I made a Pirate Mickey out of stained glass. They are 4 or 5" in diameter and they all had different earrings. Some had charms, others had gold hoops, others had silver hoops... I mixed it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a ton of fun making them, and I hope everyone enjoys them !
> 
> We did receive a bunch of great homemade gifts and embroidered presents that we really love. I'm very thankful that we had such a great group of Disers to cruise with!




OH MY WORD!!!!!

Those are out-of-this-world and completely FANTASTIC!!!

How lucky were your recipients!!!!!


----------



## magic2go

ILoveDisney&Cruising said:


> OH MY WORD!!!!!
> 
> Those are out-of-this-world and completely FANTASTIC!!!
> 
> How lucky were your recipients!!!!!



Thank You! You're so sweet!! 

I hope they are a nice memento for our cruisers  And I hope they made it home in one piece. I was a little worried about giving out something a little fragile (they are more durable than they look!)


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

magic2go said:


> Thank You! You're so sweet!!
> 
> I hope they are a nice memento for our cruisers



I have NO doubt that they are!

... any chance you'll be on the 2011 Member Cruise? ...


----------



## magic2go

ILoveDisney&Cruising said:


> I have NO doubt that they are!
> 
> ... any chance you'll be on the 2011 Member Cruise? ...



LOL! Nope, but if you are on the April 21 Dream Cruise.. don't look!


----------



## Momfong

magic2go said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Now that my cruise is over  I can finally post photo's of my FE gift without spoiling the surprise for anyone!
> 
> For each cabin, I made a Pirate Mickey out of stained glass. They are 4 or 5" in diameter and they all had different earrings. Some had charms, others had gold hoops, others had silver hoops... I mixed it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a ton of fun making them, and I hope everyone enjoys them !
> 
> We did receive a bunch of great homemade gifts and embroidered presents that we really love. I'm very thankful that we had such a great group of Disers to cruise with!



You FE gifts are WONDERFUL!!!  I'm going to have to "rethink" about the gifts I made ... hmmmm ...


----------



## ColoradoDisneyFreaks

magic2go said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Now that my cruise is over  I can finally post photo's of my FE gift without spoiling the surprise for anyone!
> 
> For each cabin, I made a Pirate Mickey out of stained glass. They are 4 or 5" in diameter and they all had different earrings. Some had charms, others had gold hoops, others had silver hoops... I mixed it up!
> 
> I had a ton of fun making them, and I hope everyone enjoys them !
> 
> We did receive a bunch of great homemade gifts and embroidered presents that we really love. I'm very thankful that we had such a great group of Disers to cruise with!



Those are great!  I've always wanted to look at doing stained glass, is it fairly easy?  If you don't mind me asking, what's an initial setup of supplies (besides glass, caning and solder) look like?


----------



## Buckeye Gal

magic2go said:


> ...For each cabin, I made a Pirate Mickey out of stained glass. They are 4 or 5" in diameter and they all had different earrings. Some had charms, others had gold hoops, others had silver hoops... I mixed it up! ....I had a ton of fun making them, and I hope everyone enjoys them!....



 *LOVE THEM!!!!! * Great job!  These are fantastic!!  What a treasure and memory you gave!


----------



## mnrhannah07

What are some ideas of what tweens and teens would like as a FE gift?? I know what I am doing for adults and kids under 8 but am stuck on what to get the older kids....please help!!


----------



## magic2go

ColoradoDisneyFreaks said:


> Those are great!  I've always wanted to look at doing stained glass, is it fairly easy?  If you don't mind me asking, what's an initial setup of supplies (besides glass, caning and solder) look like?





Buckeye Gal said:


> *LOVE THEM!!!!! * Great job!  These are fantastic!!  What a treasure and memory you gave!



Thank you! You guys really are too kind 

Besides those supplies, you'd be looking at a solder iron, glass cutters, glass pliers, cutting oil, flux, glass polish and maybe a glass grinder. I'd guess the initial investment would be about $200-250? Hobby Lobby and craft stores usually have good sales, so you'd need to keep an eye on that. I actually took a class via a local tech college, so I could try it out and decide if it was for me. That was the best idea EVER! The instruction was invaluable and I could test out their equipment before deciding what to buy


----------



## magic2go

Momfong said:


> You FE gifts are WONDERFUL!!!  I'm going to have to "rethink" about the gifts I made ... hmmmm ...



AWW! That's sweet, but I bet the gifts you made are GREAT!!!


----------



## jessica52877

For those of you with teens, I would also enjoy hearing what they liked. I am always stumped on the older kids, especially the boys. 

I wanted to give my two cents about the FE. I enjoy participating and our last group was quite small, 11 cabins, 41 people and I think 18 kids. I tried to keep it around $5 per cabin so it wasn't bad at all. Plus I spent a little here and there. I had alot of fun making the little things. I also made the kids crayon roll ups. I didn't really include those in the cost except for the crayons since I had all the fabric already. The time it took was quite a while, but again, super fun to make and give. 

I love the last things posted. The paintbrush and stained glass, bottle cap magnets and more. I know I also skipped several pages so probably skipped quite a bit.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Buckeye Gal said:


> I promised to post my primary FE gift after my cruise, and sadly yet happily, that time has arrived.
> 
> Beach brushes to help get the sand off were my crafty gift this time.  Being I was gone 2.5 weeks for the WBTA, I didn't have the luggage room to include a small container of baby powder, but if we were embarking from Port Canaveral, I would have shipped the baby powder in advance as part of the gift.  (If you didn't know, baby powder helps the sand to easily come off.)
> 
> Supplies and instructions are noted below if you would like to make them as well!
> 
> *Beach Brush*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Supplies and Directions*
> 
> Soft Bristled Paint Brush (3 shown):  remember SOFT is a key word here because someone may have a sunburn when they use it
> Mini Mickey Parts Rubber Stamps:  these stamps are included in the Disney Alphabet set from EK Success (although these Mickey parts could be free-handed rather easily)
> Acrylic Paints:  black, white, red, and goldenrod yellow
> Small Paint Brushes:  use to fill in the shapes from the rubber stamps with the paint
> DCL Logo:  print in color on standard paper and cut into small pieces
> Mod Podge:  used to affix and seal DCL logo to brush handle
> Grosgrain Ribbon:  I sewed the end that was going to be lying on top to get a clean edge.  This was placed on the metal band below the handle.
> Dritz Fray-Check:  use to eliminate the fray of the cut ribbon; clear nail polish could be used in a pinch
> Avery 18665 8.5x11 Clear Label:  print words for handle and cut to size
> Strong Glue:  This is needed to hold ribbon in place, and you have to make sure you dont use a kind that would come off with water.  Velco Glue worked great by dabbing only on the ends of the ribbon and the sides of the brush.  I do recommend you test whatever you use first to ensure it wont leave a wet-looking spot on the ribbon after it dries.
> EK Success Jolee's Disney Mickey Head Dimensional Stickers:  found in the scrapbooking section of your craft store
> Krylon Satin Finish Sealer:  use 2-3 coats on both sides of handle after its decorated
> Rope Trim:  Having something to hang the brush by is nice so you can tie it to a beach bag, stroller, or elsewhere.  A large loose-leaf book ring would work great, too.  Of course in this case, it also worked to attach the romance card I made.
> Romance Card:  I wanted to ensure the intended use of the brush was known, so I wrote a poem and printed it off on cardstock paper with a Castaway Cay picture in the background.  On the back side, I used a self-inking stamp I purchased that states the cruise and its voyage dates as well as a sentiment with my DISboard name.  I then rubber stamped Tink beside it and colored it in with wet chalks.  Finally, I laminated the romance card so it could go to the beach or be repurposed on luggage, a bag, or a scrapbook album.
> 
> *POEM*
> 
> Here is the poem I wrote for the romance card:
> _
> We sail from sea to shining sea,
> To see the sun rise at Castaway Cay.
> You feel the sand embrace your feet,
> Which is a marvelous, warm treat!
> 
> As the day comes to a close,
> The sand is tickling your little toes.
> Just feel the bristles between your fingers,
> Then the sand no longer lingers!​_



They are fantastic. I so wish that I was in your Fish Extender Group.



magic2go said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Now that my cruise is over  I can finally post photo's of my FE gift without spoiling the surprise for anyone!
> 
> For each cabin, I made a Pirate Mickey out of stained glass. They are 4 or 5" in diameter and they all had different earrings. Some had charms, others had gold hoops, others had silver hoops... I mixed it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a ton of fun making them, and I hope everyone enjoys them !
> 
> We did receive a bunch of great homemade gifts and embroidered presents that we really love. I'm very thankful that we had such a great group of Disers to cruise with!



Wow, they are completely amazing. You are seriously talented.

Corinna


----------



## dolphingirl47

I said I would post my Fish Extender gifts when I get back from my cruise. I have not downloaded my photos from the cruise yet and realized that I still have to take a photo of one of the gifts that I made, but here are the ones that are already in my Photobucket:

Cellphone Charm:






Keychain:






Pirate bag charm:






A keychain that I had made:






I also made a Mickey bag charm and Magic wine glass charms, but I will have to post those photos later.

Corinna


----------



## SmallWorld71

Both my boys (11 and 15) like things that they can "play" with. I don't know if it's possible for you crafty folk to personalize things like yo-yo's, balls, tech decks etc... If they can toss it, throw it or otherwise make it go, it's probably a good idea.

The teen especially, consumes an alarming amount of foodso perhaps some type of candy.

My 11 year old collects key chains and the teen did as well when he was a little younger.

Most kids this age are obsessed in some way with technology and would probably like a mouse pad, cell phone charm etc...

Any school type of supply would work as well such as pens, notepads, rulers etc...

Honestly, boys are usually not too picky and unless it had a girly theme, you'd probably be safe with most of things we've seen on this thread. As far as characters go:
The 11 year old loves Nemo, Simba, Donald
The 13 year old likes Stitch and Donald
Goofy and Pluto would be good choices as well as would Mickey


----------



## magic2go

jessica52877 said:


> I love the last things posted. The paintbrush and stained glass, bottle cap magnets and more. I know I also skipped several pages so probably skipped quite a bit.





dolphingirl47 said:


> Wow, they are completely amazing. You are seriously talented.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks guys! You're both very sweet


----------



## su_kraft

Buckeye Gal said:


> I promised to post my primary FE gift after my cruise, and sadly yet happily, that time has arrived.
> 
> Beach brushes to help get the sand off were my crafty gift this time. Being I was gone 2.5 weeks for the WBTA, I didn't have the luggage room to include a small container of baby powder, but if we were embarking from Port Canaveral, I would have shipped the baby powder in advance as part of the gift. (If you didn't know, baby powder helps the sand to easily come off.)
> 
> Supplies and instructions are noted below if you would like to make them as well!


 
KIMMMBERRRRLY!!!!!

Loved getting the brush!!!  It is such a great gift!  i am planning to steak it for our Sept. 2010 cruise!!!


----------



## su_kraft

tinker1bell said:


> I just got off the Sept. 18 Westbound Transatlantic and one person divided our folks into groups of 15 cabins. Then you could choose how you wanted to give your gifts. Of course, a few people decided to be in more than one group.


 
I heard that she spent the 2 weeks drinking to forget the agony of dividing up over 100 cabins, special requests and private events!  

I also hear that she is ready to do it again for a September 2012 7 nighter on the Fantasy...   (HINT HINT gang!!!!)


----------



## su_kraft

Buckeye Gal said:


> With the discussion about cost, I thought I would add some commentary about the beach brushes I gifted. I also think staying around $2 is reasonable for me. The finished beach brushes were less than that, believe it or not! I found the brushes on-line for around $1.10 each with S&H (toolsandhardware.com). Obviously you could pay around $5 or up for a really nice natural bristle brush. The ones I went with felt better than some of the $3 ones I found in the stores. Even the ones I found at Dollar Tree weren't too bad. For most of the remainder of "consumable" supplies, I was able to use 40% off coupons from Jo-Ann's and Michael's Crafts. So I was quite pleased with what I got for the investment!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I'm so glad that your highlighters turned out!!! I highly considered the bottle cap magnets, too, for this past cruise.
> 
> I was inspired to make the scrapbooking frames from the painted wooden photo frame that was posted in this thread. I just fell in love with the look that she created! So I can't take all the credit for the idea!


 
I am totally impressed that you did those so inexpensively!!! I think I was at about $2.50 per cabin - printed 'flat' magnets, bottle cap magnets, laundry detergent, and I cant remember what else (silly me, in all the planning I forgot to take a photo of what I gave out!!!) - and then an extra $1.50 for the kids pillow cases that I found and had signed (and having 4 extra to share with non-dis kids that were sad on the last night was well worth the entire cost!!). Since we were small groups I felt I could splurge. I remember when we first joined the meet thread there was one large group of over 100 people... that scared me!!


----------



## su_kraft

dolphingirl47 said:


> I said I would post my Fish Extender gifts when I get back from my cruise. I have not downloaded my photos from the cruise yet and realized that I still have to take a photo of one of the gifts that I made, but here are the ones that are already in my Photobucket:
> 
> Cellphone Charm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keychain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate bag charm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A keychain that I had made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a Mickey bag charm and Magic wine glass charms, but I will have to post those photos later.
> 
> Corinna


 
Caronna - thank you so much!!!  I totally love these!!!


----------



## quentina

Momfong said:


> You FE gifts are WONDERFUL!!!  I'm going to have to "rethink" about the gifts I made ... hmmmm ...



I LOVED mine, I was so glad I was in your FE group!


----------



## jessica52877

Love the cute keychains. 



SmallWorld71 said:


> Both my boys (11 and 15) like things that they can "play" with. I don't know if it's possible for you crafty folk to personalize things like yo-yo's, balls, tech decks etc... If they can toss it, throw it or otherwise make it go, it's probably a good idea.
> 
> The teen especially, consumes an alarming amount of foodso perhaps some type of candy.
> 
> My 11 year old collects key chains and the teen did as well when he was a little younger.
> 
> Most kids this age are obsessed in some way with technology and would probably like a mouse pad, cell phone charm etc...
> 
> Any school type of supply would work as well such as pens, notepads, rulers etc...
> 
> Honestly, boys are usually not too picky and unless it had a girly theme, you'd probably be safe with most of things we've seen on this thread. As far as characters go:
> The 11 year old loves Nemo, Simba, Donald
> The 13 year old likes Stitch and Donald
> Goofy and Pluto would be good choices as well as would Mickey



Thanks! That helps a ton.


----------



## quentina

jessica52877 said:


> Love the cute keychains.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! That helps a ton.



We just got off the Wonder.  I REALLY struggled with the teenage boy gifts.  My 13 year old got comic books from 2 families.....amazing idea!!  Never thought of it, he loved them and it was perfect!


----------



## LORNADUCK

dolphingirl47 said:


> I said I would post my Fish Extender gifts when I get back from my cruise. I have not downloaded my photos from the cruise yet and realized that I still have to take a photo of one of the gifts that I made, but here are the ones that are already in my Photobucket:
> 
> Cellphone Charm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keychain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate bag charm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A keychain that I had made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a Mickey bag charm and Magic wine glass charms, but I will have to post those photos later.
> 
> Corinna




Great FE gifts, I am thinking of doing something similar for our Sept Dream Cruise. Looking forward to see pictures of the other things you made.
Can you tell me where you ordered the keychain with the date on it?


----------



## dolphingirl47

LORNADUCK said:


> Great FE gifts, I am thinking of doing something similar for our Sept Dream Cruise. Looking forward to see pictures of the other things you made.
> Can you tell me where you ordered the keychain with the date on it?



I got the keychains from Vistaprint. Somebody who was originally supposed to be on the WBTA did the graphic for me and from there it was easy. I also used the same design on a t shirt for me and on a mouse mat for my Secret Mickey and for a couple of people who I had for Fish Extenders on two forums.

Corinna


----------



## LORNADUCK

dolphingirl47 said:


> I got the keychains from Vistaprint. Somebody who was originally supposed to be on the WBTA did the graphic for me and from there it was easy. I also used the same design on a t shirt for me and on a mouse mat for my Secret Mickey and for a couple of people who I had for Fish Extenders on two forums.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks for the quick answer, I will check their site out.


----------



## Goofy4Ever

Buckeye Gal said:


> I promised to post my primary FE gift after my cruise, and sadly yet happily, that time has arrived.
> 
> Beach brushes to help get the sand off were my crafty gift this time.  Being I was gone 2.5 weeks for the WBTA, I didn't have the luggage room to include a small container of baby powder, but if we were embarking from Port Canaveral, I would have shipped the baby powder in advance as part of the gift.  (If you didn't know, baby powder helps the sand to easily come off.)
> 
> Supplies and instructions are noted below if you would like to make them as well!
> 
> *Beach Brush*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Supplies and Directions*
> 
> Soft Bristled Paint Brush (3 shown):  remember SOFT is a key word here because someone may have a sunburn when they use it
> Mini Mickey Parts Rubber Stamps:  these stamps are included in the Disney Alphabet set from EK Success (although these Mickey parts could be free-handed rather easily)
> Acrylic Paints:  black, white, red, and goldenrod yellow
> Small Paint Brushes:  use to fill in the shapes from the rubber stamps with the paint
> DCL Logo:  print in color on standard paper and cut into small pieces
> Mod Podge:  used to affix and seal DCL logo to brush handle
> Grosgrain Ribbon:  I sewed the end that was going to be lying on top to get a clean edge.  This was placed on the metal band below the handle.
> Dritz Fray-Check:  use to eliminate the fray of the cut ribbon; clear nail polish could be used in a pinch
> Avery 18665 8.5x11 Clear Label:  print words for handle and cut to size
> Strong Glue:  This is needed to hold ribbon in place, and you have to make sure you dont use a kind that would come off with water.  Velco Glue worked great by dabbing only on the ends of the ribbon and the sides of the brush.  I do recommend you test whatever you use first to ensure it wont leave a wet-looking spot on the ribbon after it dries.
> EK Success Jolee's Disney Mickey Head Dimensional Stickers:  found in the scrapbooking section of your craft store
> Krylon Satin Finish Sealer:  use 2-3 coats on both sides of handle after its decorated
> Rope Trim:  Having something to hang the brush by is nice so you can tie it to a beach bag, stroller, or elsewhere.  A large loose-leaf book ring would work great, too.  Of course in this case, it also worked to attach the romance card I made.
> Romance Card:  I wanted to ensure the intended use of the brush was known, so I wrote a poem and printed it off on cardstock paper with a Castaway Cay picture in the background.  On the back side, I used a self-inking stamp I purchased that states the cruise and its voyage dates as well as a sentiment with my DISboard name.  I then rubber stamped Tink beside it and colored it in with wet chalks.  Finally, I laminated the romance card so it could go to the beach or be repurposed on luggage, a bag, or a scrapbook album.
> 
> *POEM*
> 
> Here is the poem I wrote for the romance card:
> _
> We sail from sea to shining sea,
> To see the sun rise at Castaway Cay.
> You feel the sand embrace your feet,
> Which is a marvelous, warm treat!
> 
> As the day comes to a close,
> The sand is tickling your little toes.
> Just feel the bristles between your fingers,
> Then the sand no longer lingers!​_



These are awesome...hope you do not mind me borrowing the idea to put in my welcome bags for my DCL wedding next year!!


----------



## Buckeye Gal

Goofy4Ever said:


> These are awesome...hope you do not mind me borrowing the idea to put in my welcome bags for my DCL wedding next year!!



Congratulations on your engagement!  

Of course I do not mind!  This DIS family is all about sharing!


----------



## o0junebug0o

Wow! These are all great FE gifts! There are so many creative DISers!


----------



## allardk46

morgansmom2000 said:


> Great stuff, Buckeye Gal!  I have SCAL and used it and my Cricut to make a marker for our countdown calendar, top right here.



What is SCAL?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Here is another gift I made for the Fish Extender exchange for the WBTA. This is probably my favourite:






Corinna


----------



## TotallyAngelic

dolphingirl47 said:


> Here is another gift I made for the Fish Extender exchange for the WBTA. This is probably my favourite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corinna



I loved this little chap ... how on earth did you make this charm.


----------



## dolphingirl47

TotallyAngelic said:


> I loved this little chap ... how on earth did you make this charm.



I got the beads from an artist who used to be active on the DIS. I then just threaded them on a headpin and attached the bag charm. Very simple, but very effective.

Corinna


----------



## morgansmom2000

allardk46 said:


> What is SCAL?



SCAL = Sure Cuts A Lot.  It's a software program that works with your Cricut and without cartridges  

Check out www.craftedge.com


----------



## jessica52877

OKay, I am not too smart and when I try to use SCAL, that won't even work on my computer with vista. Can anyone get it to work with vista? But my real question is how do I get it to only trace one line. It always wants to do two and then takes something that would be perfectly circle and not work right. I have done a Minnie face with no issues, lots of parts, etc but if I want just a mickey head how can I get my setting ot change to 1, it seems that it won't go lower then 2. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## scrapycruiser

Does SCAL work with an Apple computer ?


----------



## ericalynn1979

scrapycruiser said:


> Does SCAL work with an Apple computer ?



Yes, I have a Mac and it works perfectly.  I can't say how it works with Vista, though.  And unfortunately I don't have any tips or tricks for using it.


----------



## scrapycruiser

ericalynn1979 said:


> Yes, I have a Mac and it works perfectly.  I can't say how it works with Vista, though.  And unfortunately I don't have any tips or tricks for using it.



Thanks!!


----------



## morgansmom2000

jessica52877 said:


> OKay, I am not too smart and when I try to use SCAL, that won't even work on my computer with vista. Can anyone get it to work with vista? But my real question is how do I get it to only trace one line. It always wants to do two and then takes something that would be perfectly circle and not work right. I have done a Minnie face with no issues, lots of parts, etc but if I want just a mickey head how can I get my setting ot change to 1, it seems that it won't go lower then 2. Hope that makes sense.



You need to break apart the image and delete the extra lines.  If you PM me your email address, I can send you some instructions.

As far as Vista - you need to set it to work in "compatability mode."  If you email CraftEdge, they can tell you how to do that.


----------



## jessica52877

morgansmom2000 said:


> You need to break apart the image and delete the extra lines.  If you PM me your email address, I can send you some instructions.
> 
> As far as Vista - you need to set it to work in "compatability mode."  If you email CraftEdge, they can tell you how to do that.



Thanks! I PM'd you!


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

Buckeye Gal said:


>



I was lucky enough to get one of these, I absolutely adore it, It is beautiful and will live on our boat. 



magic2go said:


>



These are gorgeous, they look like a lot of work, Well done! 



dolphingirl47 said:


> Pirate bag charm:



Love mine Corinna! You are so talented!



dolphingirl47 said:


> Here is another gift I made for the Fish Extender exchange for the WBTA. This is probably my favourite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corinna



What a gorgeous little mouse!


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

OK, I'm back from my WBTA and as promised here is what I gave to all cabins.
Photo Albums - 













Koala's per person ( I am Australian )





Also a packet of Tim Tams and some Australian postcards.
The kids got their own gifts as I posted a few months ago, the boys got a Steve Irwin pack and girls an Activity book that I made.

I really hope everyone liked it. This was my first cruise and first FE's, I wasn't sure what to expect, we had so much fun making and delivering our FE's and the kids loved coming back to the room and checking our FE.  We got so many great gifts, I especially loved the homemade ones.


----------



## quentina

magic2go said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Now that my cruise is over  I can finally post photo's of my FE gift without spoiling the surprise for anyone!
> 
> For each cabin, I made a Pirate Mickey out of stained glass. They are 4 or 5" in diameter and they all had different earrings. Some had charms, others had gold hoops, others had silver hoops... I mixed it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a ton of fun making them, and I hope everyone enjoys them !
> 
> We did receive a bunch of great homemade gifts and embroidered presents that we really love. I'm very thankful that we had such a great group of Disers to cruise with!



In case I didn't post this yet....we LOVED ours!  Thanks for all the hard work you did!


----------



## dolphingirl47

LittleDisneyLovers said:


> OK, I'm back from my WBTA and as promised here is what I gave to all cabins.
> Photo Albums -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koala's per person ( I am Australian )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a packet of Tim Tams and some Australian postcards.
> The kids got their own gifts as I posted a few months ago, the boys got a Steve Irwin pack and girls an Activity book that I made.
> 
> I really hope everyone liked it. This was my first cruise and first FE's, I wasn't sure what to expect, we had so much fun making and delivering our FE's and the kids loved coming back to the room and checking our FE.  We got so many great gifts, I especially loved the homemade ones.



I love the photo albums. The Koala that Bella gave me has found a special place in our house.

Corinna


----------



## Buckeye Gal

LittleDisneyLovers said:


> .....I really hope everyone liked it. This was my first cruise and first FE's, I wasn't sure what to expect, we had so much fun making and delivering our FE's and the kids loved coming back to the room and checking our FE.  We got so many great gifts, I especially loved the homemade ones.



I absolutely love the photo album!!  Thank you for taking the time to make such a special gift!


----------



## dylan'smom

magic2go said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Now that my cruise is over  I can finally post photo's of my FE gift without spoiling the surprise for anyone!
> 
> For each cabin, I made a Pirate Mickey out of stained glass. They are 4 or 5" in diameter and they all had different earrings. Some had charms, others had gold hoops, others had silver hoops... I mixed it up!




WOW - have to say, this is the most amazing one I've seen!!!!!!!
Beautiful!


----------



## allardk46

Looking for more ideas


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

Looking for new idea's for 2011 cruise, keep the pics coming!!!


----------



## ArmandXG

LittleDisneyLovers said:


> Also a packet of Tim Tams and some Australian postcards.



Ooh, I wish I was on your cruise! I love me some Tim Tam explosions!


----------



## Cheechow

amazing ideas everyone, i need to start thinking up ideas now.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Just got back from Michael's craft store.  They are showing you how to make necklaces, rings and a ribbon book mark, which I think I'll be doing for my FE's next Sept. Event goes on until 4 pm today in case anyone is interested.


----------



## luvdamouse91

dolphingirl47 said:


> I got the beads from an artist who used to be active on the DIS. I then just threaded them on a headpin and attached the bag charm. Very simple, but very effective.
> 
> Corinna



I was lucky to get one of these on the WBTA, he hangs on my purse.  Everybody loves it.  Thanks, Corinna.


----------



## mrp4352

work on FE's for Jan cruise tonight while watching the Rangers win!


----------



## carmie3377

mrp4352 said:


> work on FE's for Jan cruise *tonight while watching the Rangers win!*



I like the sound of that!


----------



## BealsRwe

Ok, I just booked our Nov 28, 2010, cruise yesterday.  I am now looking to make something in the next few weeks to give out as our FE.  We will probably do the can coozies again, but may also make an ornament for each family as we are sailing with the ship all decked out for Christmas.  I can't wait to get to Michael's and get my ideas and supplies!

Therapy for life for me is crafting.  My mom and I used to craft together.  She passed away in June at the age of 62 from ovarian cancer.  Dad is in his final days now (age 67-lymphoma), so the cruise along with FE is helping me achieve some balance between visits at the hospice house, planning a memorial, and everything else going on.

I just hope I can find just the right craft idea...our FE group is fairly small, and I was alllowed to join last minute, but that means I can do more pp than when in a larger FE group.


----------



## kellyb2000

BealsRwe said:


> Therapy for life for me is crafting.  My mom and I used to craft together.  She passed away in June at the age of 62 from ovarian cancer.  Dad is in his final days now (age 67-lymphoma), so the cruise along with FE is helping me achieve some balance between visits at the hospice house, planning a memorial, and everything else going on.


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

I just printed off some directions to make bracelets on Michaels.com.  They have quite a few projects on there under 20 min or so to do if you want to check it out.


----------



## birkner

BealsRwe said:


> Ok, I just booked our Nov 28, 2010, cruise yesterday.  I am now looking to make something in the next few weeks to give out as our FE.  We will probably do the can coozies again, but may also make an ornament for each family as we are sailing with the ship all decked out for Christmas.  I can't wait to get to Michael's and get my ideas and supplies!
> 
> Therapy for life for me is crafting.  My mom and I used to craft together.  She passed away in June at the age of 62 from ovarian cancer.  Dad is in his final days now (age 67-lymphoma), so the cruise along with FE is helping me achieve some balance between visits at the hospice house, planning a memorial, and everything else going on.
> 
> I just hope I can find just the right craft idea...our FE group is fairly small, and I was alllowed to join last minute, but that means I can do more pp than when in a larger FE group.



My deepest sympathy to you and your family.  I really do understand what you are going through as I lost my parents within a year of each other.  What our family did to celebrate my parents life was to reserve the Walt suite (my father's name was Walter) for a NYE cruise and spent Xmas at WDW. It was just too hard that first year without both of them to be at home so celebrating their life at the happiest place on earth was much better for all of us.


----------



## minniemoms

How sad to lose both parents in one year. NOT looking forward to the day.
What a great idea to be away for the holidays, I would think that Would make it easier to NOT be there where they always were. And what better place to be than Walts suite. IF ONLY........not on our budget.


----------



## birkner

minniemoms said:


> How sad to lose both parents in one year. NOT looking forward to the day.
> What a great idea to be away for the holidays, I would think that Would make it easier to NOT be there where they always were. And what better place to be than Walts suite. IF ONLY........not on our budget.


Wouldn't have been on our budget either but I used some of the inheritance I received from my father's estate as a celebration of their life for our family.


----------



## Docjason2

Just got back this week from our first cruise and I made these to give for FE.  I really hope people liked them.


----------



## Mindyjoy

WOW, super cute, I love those!  It looks like the yellow mickey is a sponge ... what is the other one?

Very cute idea.


----------



## Docjason2

They are both mickey soaps.  Each one is a different scent.


----------



## ppiew

how did u make the labels for the bottles?  and where did u get the bottles??  it is really a cute idea.


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

I think on one of these pages ... way back ... I saw that someone had made Christmas ornaments and had used a personalized ribbon on them (wording on the ribbon was written in the Disney font, if I recall).

Does anyone know where I might buy such ribbon?

Much thanks!

EDITED:  I was able to go back and find it ... someone else asked the same questions.  The answer:  party innovations online.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

OMG, these are all soooooo amazing!!    I can't even begin to imagine what I might make (for 2012, LOL).... but the talent I've just seen has me thinking that I should pay someone on here to make my stuff for me!!


----------



## Docjason2

My wife works for a hotel chain, so I got the bottles from there and ripped the old labels off.  There is a great online store that sells labels by the sheet...so I bought like only 5 clear oval label sheets for the bottles.  Nice I didn't have to buy in bulk!

Funny thing is I don't consider myself very creative at all lol!


----------



## croppincolburn

Adorable and clever!

(I would guess they are both soap.)


----------



## Dizzyworld

ILoveDisney&Cruising said:


> I think on one of these pages ... way back ... I saw that someone had made Christmas ornaments and had used a personalized ribbon on them (wording on the ribbon was written in the Disney font, if I recall).
> 
> Does anyone know where I might buy such ribbon?
> 
> Much thanks!
> 
> EDITED:  I was able to go back and find it ... someone else asked the same questions.  The answer:  party innovations online.



Where did you find the Disney font?


----------



## ppiew

Lots of personalized ribbon sites on internet.  just google and you will find them


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

Dizzyworld said:


> Where did you find the Disney font?



I was mistaken.  The ribbon on that site didn't have the Disney font available.

I know the font is available online somewhere - I think it's called the Walt font  

... but I'm not technically savvy enough to be able to get it.


----------



## Docjason2

http://www.dafont.com/walt-disney.font

Just install them into your windows font directory.


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

Docjason2 said:


> http://www.dafont.com/walt-disney.font
> 
> Just install them into your windows font directory.



Oh, thank you!!!!

... we'll see how this goes ...   (wish me luck)


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

HEY!  I downloaded the Walt font and it worked like a charm!!! 

How exciting is that?!?!   Thank you!!!!!!!

I can't send a "woo hoo hoo hoo!!" note to the group of people I'm traveling with 'cuz I was somewhat reprimanded the other day for cluttering up their mailboxes with my "we sail in 7 weeks"  "now it's only 6 weeks"  "can you believe in 5 weeks we'll be on the boat" emails.      What can I say?  They should have known I was a Disney-freak when they signed up!     They need to count their blessings that I didn't start the countdown at 104 weeks, when we booked!  

Ok, so I might have slipped an extra one in when we hit November "we sail THIS month!!" and again when GMA was having their segment on The Dream yesterday (which btw, was quite a disappointing segment).

... so I thought I'd share my font enthusiasm with y'all.     (thanks for tolerating me)

Anyway -- it's VERY easy to download for any of the rest of you who want to give it a try.   If I can do it, I know you can!

Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## Jess Warren

BealsRwe said:


> Ok, I just booked our Nov 28, 2010, cruise yesterday.  I am now looking to make something in the next few weeks to give out as our FE.  We will probably do the can coozies again, but may also make an ornament for each family as we are sailing with the ship all decked out for Christmas.  I can't wait to get to Michael's and get my ideas and supplies!
> 
> Therapy for life for me is crafting.  My mom and I used to craft together.  She passed away in June at the age of 62 from ovarian cancer.  Dad is in his final days now (age 67-lymphoma), so the cruise along with FE is helping me achieve some balance between visits at the hospice house, planning a memorial, and everything else going on.
> 
> I just hope I can find just the right craft idea...our FE group is fairly small, and I was alllowed to join last minute, but that means I can do more pp than when in a larger FE group.



I was thinking about doing coozies... but had no luck in finding them in small quantities- I want the "flat" ones like you did... would you please share where you found them?  By the way, I am sorry to hear about your mom and your dad, glad to hear that you guys planned this last minute vacation.


----------



## Clochette nordique

Docjason2 said:


> http://www.dafont.com/walt-disney.font
> 
> Just install them into your windows font directory.



How do I install them into my windows font directory?  So far, I download and then I'm asked if I want to save it or if I want to use it.  I guess I have to save it, but where?  I use windows XP.    Thanks a lot,

 Poussière de fée,

Cilvy


----------



## Mindyjoy

Clochette nordique said:


> How do I install them into my windows font directory?  So far, I download and then I'm asked if I want to save it or if I want to use it.  I guess I have to save it, but where?  I use windows XP.    Thanks a lot,
> 
> Poussière de fée,
> 
> Cilvy



Just save it anywhere for now, such as your Program Files.  Once saved, when you click on the .ttf file there should be a button that says "install."  Just click on this button and it should install in your font directory immediately.

I hope this helps you!


----------



## Clochette nordique




----------



## steelek_29

Khazid said:


> Here is the promised photo of the earrings my DW made for our FE exchange. This is just a small sampling, but gives an idea of what she has.



I wish I could do this... I tried, but haven't come out


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

I am trying to find some ideas on what to give teen-aged boys on our cruise.  I was thinking of making some bookmarks with pirate skulls on them, but DH says "if I were a teenage guy, I'd throw that away."  Nice, huh?!  

My DS isn't a teen yet (he says he's a "keen"  "kid & teen"), he just turned 11.  So, does anyone on this thread have teen aged boys that really enjoyed their FE gifts?  What did they enjoy most?  

TIA!!!


----------



## Tiff@DL

Docjason2 said:


> Just got back this week from our first cruise and I made these to give for FE.  I really hope people liked them.




Can you tell me where you got the mickey soap mold? I have been looking everywhere for one!


----------



## wcw57

WOW!  Where did you get the little bags??????

VERY CUTE!!


----------



## Docjason2

I got the soaps premade from ebay.  If you search there you may be able to ask the maker where the molds came from.

Also found the bags online as well.  They are called muslin, or cotton bags.  I had to get that style so I could iron on the transfers.


----------



## moomy-san

Luckymomoftwo said:


> I am trying to find some ideas on what to give teen-aged boys on our cruise.  I was thinking of making some bookmarks with pirate skulls on them, but DH says "if I were a teenage guy, I'd throw that away."  Nice, huh?!
> 
> My DS isn't a teen yet (he says he's a "keen"  "kid & teen"), he just turned 11.  So, does anyone on this thread have teen aged boys that really enjoyed their FE gifts?  What did they enjoy most?
> 
> TIA!!!



How about doing packs of gum and/or chocolate re-done with pirate labels on them?


----------



## ajsmama

Wow this thread is amazing! Makes me want to book our cruise even more now!


----------



## quentina

Luckymomoftwo said:


> I am trying to find some ideas on what to give teen-aged boys on our cruise.  I was thinking of making some bookmarks with pirate skulls on them, but DH says "if I were a teenage guy, I'd throw that away."  Nice, huh?!
> 
> My DS isn't a teen yet (he says he's a "keen"  "kid & teen"), he just turned 11.  So, does anyone on this thread have teen aged boys that really enjoyed their FE gifts?  What did they enjoy most?
> 
> TIA!!!



My 13 year old got some comic books.  He enjoyed them!  I was impressed as I had no idea what to get that age group.


----------



## JKMJ441724

Love it!!


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Just thought I would post a few photos of the F.E. gifts I made for the Westbound Transatlantic F.E. exchange. Because of the baggage weight restrictions it had to be something light-weight, asnd after much deliberation and inspiration from this thread I came up with these gifts.

For the younger girls I made bracelets with their names on. 






and to the clasp I attached a Princess charm:






I also made some Mickey head hair clips:






For the older girls I made bag charms /key rings with their names on and "wish" and "star" charms to represent "wish upon a star" :






For the boys I made keyrings with their names on and a pirate flag charm. I think I added in some extra charms by the end but I didn't take any more photos :






For the ladies I made bag charms / keyrings with 3 charms: a  "wish" charm  and a star to represent "Wish upon a star" plus a Mickey head charm. I also used beads to represent the DCL colours ( more or less ) :






For the men I made keyrings using an anchor charm ... again I added more to these but didn't take any more pics.






These were all fairly easy to make, easy to transport and most importantly light weight.


----------



## morgansmom2000

TotallyAngelic said:


> Just thought I would post a few photos of the F.E. gifts I made for the Westbound Transatlantic F.E. exchange. Because of the baggage weight restrictions it had to be something light-weight, asnd after much deliberation and inspiration from this thread I came up with these gifts.
> 
> For the younger girls I made bracelets with their names on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and to the clasp I attached a Princess charm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made some Mickey head hair clips:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the older girls I made bag charms /key rings with their names on and "wish" and "star" charms to represent "wish upon a star" :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the boys I made keyrings with their names on and a pirate flag charm. I think I added in some extra charms by the end but I didn't take any more photos :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the ladies I made bag charms / keyrings with 3 charms: a  "wish" charm  and a star to represent "Wish upon a star" plus a Mickey head charm. I also used beads to represent the DCL colours ( more or less ) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the men I made keyrings using an anchor charm ... again I added more to these but didn't take any more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were all fairly easy to make, easy to transport and most importantly light weight.



I would love to get the details on where you got your supplies, these are amazing!


----------



## ppiew

Everyone is so beautiful and well thought out!!! where did u get the charms?  they are so beautiful!


----------



## scrapycruiser

Very Impressive !!!


----------



## croppincolburn

TotallyAngelic, those are *very* nice!


----------



## TotallyAngelic

ppiew said:


> Everyone is so beautiful and well thought out!!! where did u get the charms?  they are so beautiful!



Off Ebay


----------



## ddavis860

TotallyAngelic said:


> Just thought I would post a few photos of the F.E. gifts I made for the Westbound Transatlantic F.E. exchange. Because of the baggage weight restrictions it had to be something light-weight, asnd after much deliberation and inspiration from this thread I came up with these gifts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the older girls I made bag charms /key rings with their names on and "wish" and "star" charms to represent "wish upon a star" :
> 
> 
> For the boys I made keyrings with their names on and a pirate flag charm. I think I added in some extra charms by the end but I didn't take any more photos :
> 
> For the ladies I made bag charms / keyrings with 3 charms: a  "wish" charm  and a star to represent "Wish upon a star" plus a Mickey head charm. I also used beads to represent the DCL colours ( more or less ) :
> 
> 
> For the men I made keyrings using an anchor charm ... again I added more to these but didn't take any more pics.
> 
> 
> These were all fairly easy to make, easy to transport and most importantly light weight.



WOW!  These are fantastic!!  I hope you don't mind, but I'm going to copy this idea!  This is excatly what I was looking for!!


----------



## mainstreetmagic

I LOVE this thread.  So many of you are so crafty, and I am so envious!  Great job to all of you!!    Now I need to get busy and start brainstorming...


----------



## morgansmom2000

I made these, they are magnetic bookmarks.  Each person in the room got one.


----------



## tjbaggott

And Jennifer, I loved those bookmarks!!  We received SO many homemade gifts, can I post a photo of homemade stuff given TO me instead of FROM me?


----------



## morgansmom2000

tjbaggott said:


> And Jennifer, I loved those bookmarks!!  We received SO many homemade gifts, can I post a photo of homemade stuff given TO me instead of FROM me?



I'm so glad you liked them, Judy!

Please post a photo of the handmade stuff we got!  (Do you know who made the magnets out of the page pebbles?  We had one stolen  ).


----------



## tjbaggott

morgansmom2000 said:


> I'm so glad you liked them, Judy!
> 
> Please post a photo of the handmade stuff we got!  (Do you know who made the magnets out of the page pebbles?  We had one stolen  ).



Post a photo of the one you have, I don't think we received anything like that.  I'd love to see what you mean though!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Totallyangelic---- I made name bracelets last yr for all my girls and sports boy style necklaces for the boys...u're right they are nice cause they travel so easy!!  I love your "wish upon a star" idea...very cute!


----------



## morgansmom2000

tjbaggott said:


> Post a photo of the one you have, I don't think we received anything like that.  I'd love to see what you mean though!



It was a set of 3.  The third one was an orange Pirate skull with Mickey ears.  Someone took it.


----------



## Thnlk

http://home.comcast.net/~thnlk/pwpimages/PB130064.JPG
Feb 2011 will be our 1st cruise. wanted to get some thoughts on our gift. We just finished the 1st 1 today. Should we ask the people in our FE if they would like them personalized? Any thoughts would be great. Photo is a link because I could figure out how to down size it.


----------



## morgansmom2000

That is adorable!


----------



## tjbaggott

morgansmom2000 said:


> It was a set of 3.  The third one was an orange Pirate skull with Mickey ears.  Someone took it.




Oooo, those are NICE!!  No we never got those, so either the gifter gave different items to those on the list, or they were stolen from us before we'd even seen them?  Very nice though!


----------



## Mindyjoy

Thnlk said:


> http://home.comcast.net/~thnlk/pwpimages/PB130064.JPG
> Feb 2011 will be our 1st cruise. wanted to get some thoughts on our gift. We just finished the 1st 1 today. Should we ask the people in our FE if they would like them personalized? Any thoughts would be great. Photo is a link because I could figure out how to down size it.



Those are so cute!  I'm assuming the caps are removable and wearable?

Maybe personalize the certificate with the family name and room number?


----------



## tjbaggott

Thnlk said:


> http://home.comcast.net/~thnlk/pwpimages/PB130064.JPG
> Feb 2011 will be our 1st cruise. wanted to get some thoughts on our gift. We just finished the 1st 1 today. Should we ask the people in our FE if they would like them personalized? Any thoughts would be great. Photo is a link because I could figure out how to down size it.



I think those are GREAT for an FE gift!!


----------



## tjbaggott

Here's some of the hand/home made gifts we received:

A Desk Calendar in CD case, which when opened all the way, becomes it's own stand:





[/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]

Recipes from Someone's home state:





[/IMG]

Christmas Ornament.  I have no idea how this Diser packed so many of these and got the safely to the ship and to the staterooms, But I admire her Ability, and will proudly display this on our Tree this year and the years to come!  The ribbon has personalized text on it that spells out "Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Cruise 2010"





[/IMG]

Very cute Fabric painted Tea Towel:





[/IMG]

One of the many wonderful book marks we received:





[/IMG]

Photo Scrapbooks for the kids, a page inside specifically for each day/port of our cruise:





[/IMG]

My new favourite Note Pad:





[/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]

Photo album, great for fitting in my purse to have handy to show friends some of our vacation pics:





[/IMG]

The CD that WAS in this case is in my CD player, I've played it every day since the cruise:





[/IMG]

Fabric Coasters, now adorn my coffee table:





[/IMG]

Key Chains, I'm giving these to my two teens who did not accompany us on this cruise, actually my daughter already has hers and she loves it.  My son will get his when he returns from College next month:





[/IMG]

There are SO many more wonderful things we received.  One more I WILL post but can't yet as I didn't take a photo yet, is a beautiful canvas bag that has become my new oversized purse.  I'll take a photo of that one tomorrow!


----------



## adnil530

morgansmom2000 said:


> I made these, they are magnetic bookmarks.  Each person in the room got one.



I got one and will be using it!  Loved the magnetic bookmarks!  Thank you!

Linda


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

tjbaggott said:


> We received SO many homemade gifts, can I post a photo of homemade stuff given TO me instead of FROM me?



Oh, PLEASE do!  I need ideas and I love looking at all these great things!  Sure are a lot of talented DISers out there!


----------



## adnil530

tjbaggott said:


> Here's some of the hand/home made gifts we received:
> 
> There are SO many more wonderful things we received.  One more I WILL post but can't yet as I didn't take a photo yet, is a beautiful canvas bag that has become my new oversized purse.  I'll take a photo of that one tomorrow!



I loved all those gifts also.  I will be borrowing the calendar idea for some Christmas gifts this year.  That canvas bag...wonderful!  I used it just yesterday on a school field trip.  The ornament will be on our tree this year.

I did a couple of different gifts for the adults as the lists increased.  Most received the tea towels that are pictured above, the others were back scratchers that have Mickey heads stenciled on them.  I love the back scratchers more than the towels.  Had I made one before the other, that is what I would have done for everyone 

Love the ideas and the creativity that comes from this forum.

Linda


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

tjbaggott said:


> Christmas Ornament.  I have no idea how this Diser packed so many of these and got the safely to the ship and to the staterooms, But I admire her Ability, and will proudly display this on our Tree this year and the years to come!  The ribbon has personalized text on it that spells out "Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Cruise 2010"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Oh my goodness!  ALL of those are INCREDIBLE!  Thank you so much for posting!!

Can I ask what's inside the Christmas ornament, other than shells?  I see something *orange* & *black*.

Would  to make something similar for our cruise, but am stumped as to what to put in it.  

*Anybody else have suggestions as to what to fill FE ornaments with??*


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

morgansmom2000 said:


> I made these, they are magnetic bookmarks.  Each person in the room got one.



So adorable!  Can I ask how you made them ... only reason I ask, is that I have some magnetic bookmarks that are hinged at the top.  Just wondering if these were, or are they a 2-piece?

 them!!


----------



## tjbaggott

ILoveDisney&Cruising said:


> Oh my goodness!  ALL of those are INCREDIBLE!  Thank you so much for posting!!
> 
> Can I ask what's inside the Christmas ornament, other than shells?  I see something *orange* & *black*.
> 
> Would  to make something similar for our cruise, but am stumped as to what to put in it.
> 
> *Anybody else have suggestions as to what to fill FE ornaments with??*




In these ones were the sand, the few shells and the orange and black were Mickey Head shaped beads (likely one large bead with two smaller ones glued to it to make the mickey head)

For morgansmom's bookmarks, they are a one piece cardstock folded in half from the top and two small magnets attached on the bottoms of the inside.


----------



## smeecanada

adnil530 said:


> I did a couple of different gifts for the adults as the lists increased.  Most received the tea towels that are pictured above, the others were back scratchers that have Mickey heads stenciled on them.  I love the back scratchers more than the towels.  Had I made one before the other, that is what I would have done for everyone



Do you have a photo of the back scratchers?  They sound really unique.


----------



## adnil530

smeecanada said:


> Do you have a photo of the back scratchers?  They sound really unique.








Here you go.  I got the bamboo backscratchers at the $ store I stenciled Mickey heads on them.   I then sprayed clear lacquer over the stencils so that they would not be easily scratched off.

Finally got my image to load.


----------



## morgansmom2000

tjbaggott said:


> In these ones were the sand, the few shells and the orange and black were Mickey Head shaped beads (likely one large bead with two smaller ones glued to it to make the mickey head)
> 
> For morgansmom's bookmarks, they are a one piece cardstock folded in half from the top and two small magnets attached on the bottoms of the inside.



Yep, just a piece of cardstock scored in half and folded.  I did take a corner punch to them (I would forgo that if I did them again, after 175, my fingers hurt), but you could just as easily keep them square.

I printed the photo 4 to a 4x6 (made a collage in Picasa), and cut them to 2x3 each, so the cardstock was 2.4x7 (ish) to get as many as possible from a 12x12 sheet of paper.  DH had self-adhesive magnetic strips from work, I cut them into small pieces and adhered them. 

We're going again in April 2012, I'll probably make more!

Love the back-scratcher!  I got a towel and I love that too!


----------



## morgansmom2000

tjbaggott said:


> Oooo, those are NICE!!  No we never got those, so either the gifter gave different items to those on the list, or they were stolen from us before we'd even seen them?  Very nice though!



They were in a baggie together, so I guess they could have been stolen from you before you saw them.  We didn't have many magnets (know I know better), so we put the ones we got as gifts out and I was sad when that one was stolen.


----------



## morgansmom2000

tjbaggott said:


> In these ones were the sand, the few shells and the orange and black were Mickey Head shaped beads (likely one large bead with two smaller ones glued to it to make the mickey head)



I think they were actually on bracelets at one time.  Morgan has a couple of those beaded bracelets from our last trip to WDW.  Like this one, but I bet they were in Halloween colors.


----------



## smeecanada

adnil530 said:


> here you go.  I got the bamboo backscratchers at the $ store I stenciled Mickey heads on them.   I then sprayed clear lacquer over the stencils so that they would not be easily scratched off.
> 
> Finally got my image to load.



thanks, very cute.  It's amazing all the ideas people are coming up with.


----------



## CRUIZEN MAMMA

I leave one wk from today will post when I get back- last cruise I posted early and someone peaked


----------



## ameliaforte

anyone on here going on the May 8, 2011 on the Dream?
i'm heading up the FE on our trip and was just wondering.


----------



## Clochette nordique

Sorry, ameliaforte, I am, from the May 8, 2011 cruise.  Now you know  (and surely recognize me).

And this is why I'm not posting mines... I thought you would be lurking on this site 

But, I can promise not to look if you ask to.  Actually, I'm very good at not wanting to know my gifts in advance, my family doesn't understand this one, it drives them crazy, but "it's their problem, not mine!"  So you can be safe with your postings. 

Beaucoup de poussière de fée


----------



## MemphisMickey

I will be on the May 8,2011 Dream cruise.  Once my sister TNGoofy gets her computer fixed she will be signing us up.
All of the homemade gifts are great.  I hope my gift turns out.  I have already started working on them as people sign up -  don't want to get caught making so many as the cruise gets closer.  

Karen


----------



## BettyBeBop

Such an amazing thread!! I just spent an entire weekend reading every single post!  Looking forward to my first FE next October on the Dream!!  You al have given me some wonderful ideas to build on!! You are all so creative and talented!  Thank you!


----------



## ameliaforte

Clochette nordique said:


> Sorry, ameliaforte, I am, from the May 8, 2011 cruise.  Now you know  (and surely recognize me).
> 
> And this is why I'm not posting mines... I thought you would be lurking on this site
> 
> But, I can promise not to look if you ask to.  Actually, I'm very good at not wanting to know my gifts in advance, my family doesn't understand this one, it drives them crazy, but "it's their problem, not mine!"  So you can be safe with your postings.
> 
> Beaucoup de poussière de fée



well hello there.  i didnt even know this site existed.  my husband was working saturday and i was just "lurking" on the dis board sites and found it.  Couldn't stop reading it...great ideas, but looking for something other than a key chain for the men.  i'm with you on not wanting to look; i like being surprised.  my daughter is the worse.  i always had to hide away everything from her because she peeked at everything.  she actually went all over the house looking for things at her bd and christmas.  have you seen the list i posted of participants, so far?


----------



## ameliaforte

MemphisMickey said:


> I will be on the May 8,2011 Dream cruise.  Once my sister TNGoofy gets her computer fixed she will be signing us up.
> All of the homemade gifts are great.  I hope my gift turns out.  I have already started working on them as people sign up -  don't want to get caught making so many as the cruise gets closer.
> 
> Karen



this is getting exciting!  looking forward to signing you guys up for FE


----------



## Clochette nordique

ameliaforte said:


> well hello there.  i didnt even know this site existed. (...)  have you seen the list i posted of participants, so far?



Actually, I did and am happy with that (still somewhat small) group, cause even though I gather stuff since last October (2009), I would prefer to give more to less people than less to more people.  We travel by plane, so space is limited.  But I've been actively working on our FEs (I'm making a part of them even though I never, ever thought I could do some crafts myself) for few months now.  I'll just say I work with melting (or fusing) beads cause DD can do it too and it helps practice fine motor skills for her Cerebral Palsy.  I'm discovering that I have a lot more patience with my hands that I would ever have imagined.  What would a mother do for her DD...... 

But what surprised me from the list is that there is a 10 y.o. 2 doors down and an another one 10 y.o., 4 doors down, on the same side of the same hallway.  What a nice surprise... and guess what, it's going to be very easy to deliver FEs in our corner of the ship!

So, "poussière de fée" till May,
Cilvy


----------



## mrp4352

Hi all!

My family has been counting down to our upcoming cruise by having a party every 100 days (yes, I know, we're weird, but the parties have been great fun!).  For our next party (200 days to go!), I made a DCL Memory game!  I found lots of fun pictures and clipart, then dropped them into a template I made in PowerPoint and printed them out on card stock.  I also made pages of the same picture and printed them on card stock too (to be the back of the card).  After cutting all the cards out and gluing them together, we laminated them so they will stay put together.  

It was a fun, fairly easy project and now we have another way to pass the time before the cruise.  Then I started thinking and decided it could easily be adapted as a FE gift for a family with young ones (3-6).

Michelle


----------



## SmallWorld71

mrp4352 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> My family has been counting down to our upcoming cruise by having a party every 100 days (yes, I know, we're weird, but the parties have been great fun!).  For our next party (200 days to go!), I made a DCL Memory game!  I found lots of fun pictures and clipart, then dropped them into a template I made in PowerPoint and printed them out on card stock.  I also made pages of the same picture and printed them on card stock too (to be the back of the card).  After cutting all the cards out and gluing them together, we laminated them so they will stay put together.
> 
> It was a fun, fairly easy project and now we have another way to pass the time before the cruise.  Then I started thinking and decided it could easily be adapted as a FE gift for a family with young ones (3-6).
> 
> Michelle



I think that would make a great FE!


----------



## dolphingirl47

mrp4352 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> My family has been counting down to our upcoming cruise by having a party every 100 days (yes, I know, we're weird, but the parties have been great fun!).  For our next party (200 days to go!), I made a DCL Memory game!  I found lots of fun pictures and clipart, then dropped them into a template I made in PowerPoint and printed them out on card stock.  I also made pages of the same picture and printed them on card stock too (to be the back of the card).  After cutting all the cards out and gluing them together, we laminated them so they will stay put together.
> 
> It was a fun, fairly easy project and now we have another way to pass the time before the cruise.  Then I started thinking and decided it could easily be adapted as a FE gift for a family with young ones (3-6).
> 
> Michelle



That is a fantastic idea.

Corinna


----------



## ameliaforte

Clochette nordique said:


> Actually, I did and am happy with that (still somewhat small) group, cause even though I gather stuff since last October (2009), I would prefer to give more to less people than less to more people.  We travel by plane, so space is limited.  But I've been actively working on our FEs (I'm making a part of them even though I never, ever thought I could do some crafts myself) for few months now.  I'll just say I work with melting (or fusing) beads cause DD can do it too and it helps practice fine motor skills for her Cerebral Palsy.  I'm discovering that I have a lot more patience with my hands that I would ever have imagined.  What would a mother do for her DD......
> 
> But what surprised me from the list is that there is a 10 y.o. 2 doors down and an another one 10 y.o., 4 doors down, on the same side of the same hallway.  What a nice surprise... and guess what, it's going to be very easy to deliver FEs in our corner of the ship!
> 
> So, "poussière de fée" till May,
> Cilvy



i'm really happy  you are enjoying doing crafts with Audreanne.  That time spent will be a wonderful memory for both of you in addition for therapy...physical for her and emotional for you!  I still don't know what to do for the men.  Lucky you to have cabins close by.  I am scheduled GTY so don't have a room yet...its awful not knowing, but who knows, maybe something good may happen.  Our group doesnt look too big as of yet.  If it does get out of control, i am going to suggest to the group if they want to split it in half because i can't see spending so much time delivering gifts that its not fun.  Time will tell.  I'm
leaving sat to go to NB to see Logan.  Dread the drive, but the result is well worth it.


----------



## ameliaforte

dolphingirl47 said:


> That is a fantastic idea.
> 
> Corinna



i think it is great too...the only problem is I want it NOW!!


----------



## mjaclyn

I LOVE this thread!! We are going on our first Disney Cruise in May 2011 and I'm so excited to make FE gifts! I still don't know what to do yet, but all these great ideas are helping SO much!! Thanks everybody!!


----------



## tink70

not sure if someone did this, as I only read a few pages of this thread, but I am going on a cruise soon  and doing the FH gifts for the first time.

If you are on the 3 day wonder cruise December 2nd, dont read below!!!




I made magnetic photo holders for your fridge or whatever.


I love photoshop, so I took a photo of Jack Sparrow, added a black border, then "Disney Cruise Decemeber 2010" in disney type. THen I printed them out at our local pharmacy, cut out the middle (for their photo) and put them in the acrylic frames.  I also put a note inside saying happy cruising from me.

I also made one with a photo of the promenade on the ship and mickey, with the same wording.

Then I am giving each family a ziplock baggie for their "cooler" for ice to keep their beverages cool. I folded the baggie and put a red polka dot bow on them.

The whole project cost me about $40. for about 30 people. (I think)

Oh- and the best one was I found tiny snowglobes at Xmas tree shops and used an image I found of a palm tree with xmas decorations and the disney boat with more disney text.  I will try to post photos later.



I think they came out nice, I just hope everyone likes them!!


----------



## Clochette nordique

tink70 said:


> not sure if someone did this, as I only read a few pages of this thread, but I am going on a cruise soon  and doing the FH gifts for the first time.
> 
> Oh- and the best one was I found tiny snowglobes at Xmas tree shops and used an image I found of a palm tree with xmas decorations and the disney boat with more disney text.  I will try to post photos later.



I don't want to cut your pleasure, but did you verify if people are aloud to bring "snowglobes" back on the plane?  I may have heard it wrong, but apparently, it's prohibited.  Just in case...

Poussière de fée,
Cilvy


----------



## ColoradoDisneyFreaks

Clochette nordique said:


> I don't want to cut your pleasure, but did you verify if people are aloud to bring "snowglobes" back on the plane?  I may have heard it wrong, but apparently, it's prohibited.  Just in case...
> 
> Poussière de fée,
> Cilvy



As long as the snowglobes are in your checked baggage, you're fine.

Just to let everyone know, Hobby Lobby has cute unfinished wooden Christmas frame ornaments for $1 each.  I was really tempted to buy some for my Med cruise and try and do the same painting that tjbaggot did on a bigger frame about 10 pages back or so, but they have even more now...


----------



## tjbaggott

ColoradoDisneyFreaks said:


> As long as the snowglobes are in your checked baggage, you're fine.
> 
> Just to let everyone know, Hobby Lobby has cute unfinished wooden Christmas frame ornaments for $1 each.  I was really tempted to buy some for my Med cruise and try and do the same painting that tjbaggot did on a bigger frame about 10 pages back or so, but they have even more now...




LOL, thats what happened here!  I started with 12 frames, then our group grew to a final 39 families!  That was a LOT of frames, but the feed back says it was worth it!  I wouldn't do those particular ones again though, they were fairly big when you count 39 of them, and took up a ton of space in the luggage.  Thankfuly we drove down.  Next cruise though I'm flying, and don't want to have to worry about room for the FE's so if our group runs one, I'll do something smaller.  I like your idea of the Christmas ornaments


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

I saw some sellers on etsy with really cute DCL-themed ribbon used for key chains and socks for girls... 

Anyone know where to get the cute ribbon? I was hoping to use it for our upcoming FE exchange. 

Thanks!


----------



## glassslipper2004

Thank you all so much for posting - what an amazingly creative group of people you are!  

I have never done an FE exchange before but it looks like there may be one on the trip we are considering for next August.  If you are giving a gift to a particular person in the cabin (the DD10, for example) do you label it so they know it is for them?  How have people done that?  If you are giving a gift to the whole cabin (candy, for example) whose pocket do you put it in?

Any details/suggestions are very welcome.


----------



## ColoradoDisneyFreaks

tjbaggott said:


> LOL, thats what happened here!  I started with 12 frames, then our group grew to a final 39 families!  That was a LOT of frames, but the feed back says it was worth it!  I wouldn't do those particular ones again though, they were fairly big when you count 39 of them, and took up a ton of space in the luggage.  Thankfuly we drove down.  Next cruise though I'm flying, and don't want to have to worry about room for the FE's so if our group runs one, I'll do something smaller.  I like your idea of the Christmas ornaments



Luggage space was my biggest concern!  Even so, with the pillow shams and the backpacks, it took up a lot of space, in retrospect, I should have done the frames instead of the post-it's, the kids wanted to help stamp them, and they were fun, but boy what a mess! 

The ones I loved were the bottle-cap magnets (can you tell my husband thought I was nuts making all of this stuff?! )


----------



## stingfancb

Anyone know where I can get easy to read instructions to make a FE?  I know I saw them somewhere, just can't remember.  I'm sorta crafty, but don't own a sewing machine.  Was thinking I could handstitch and then use trusty fabric glue.


----------



## kimmiepcft

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30302583&postcount=609

try there, it is a great explanation!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2068966

this one is the abc listing, it has some links if you scroll down.


----------



## LissaW16

Using a pattern from somewhere on the DIS boards...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lissaw16/sets/72157625414591260/
I've got "craft" in my genes, but not a lot of skills myself. Luckily my mom came to visit, so I had expert guidance!

Now I have to decide what to make to put in them! You are all an inspiration!


----------



## M & N Potter

LissaW16 said:


> Using a pattern from somewhere on the DIS boards...
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/lissaw16/sets/72157625414591260/
> I've got "craft" in my genes, but not a lot of skills myself. Luckily my mom came to visit, so I had expert guidance!
> 
> Now I have to decide what to make to put in them! You are all an inspiration!



Hi thanks for posting the pictures of the FE!  I have not yet made my for our Sept 2011 cruise, I am gathering ideas and I do like yours!.
BTW are Grandma Kathy and Grandpa Terry from Green Bay area?
Thanks again,
Nancy


----------



## SILLYANDI

2gr8DisneyKids said:


> I saw some sellers on etsy with really cute DCL-themed ribbon used for key chains and socks for girls...
> 
> Anyone know where to get the cute ribbon? I was hoping to use it for our upcoming FE exchange.
> 
> Thanks!



http://cgi.ebay.com/7-8-SAIL-BOATS-...=290461985055&ps=63&clkid=5098212152321746434


----------



## LissaW16

M & N Potter said:


> Hi thanks for posting the pictures of the FE!  I have not yet made my for our Sept 2011 cruise, I am gathering ideas and I do like yours!.
> BTW are Grandma Kathy and Grandpa Terry from Green Bay area?
> Thanks again,
> Nancy



Yes, Grandpa Terry and Grandma Kathy ARE lifelong residents of Green Bay... They are getting their FE as a Christmas gift, if you know them please don't spoil my surprise!

Terry & Kathy are joining us for a 5-night double-dip cruise on the Dream in June 2011... we're very excited!


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

SILLYANDI said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/7-8-SAIL-BOATS-...=290461985055&ps=63&clkid=5098212152321746434



Thank you!!!


----------



## JKSWonder

tjbaggott said:


> LOL, thats what happened here!  I started with 12 frames, then our group grew to a final 39 families!  That was a LOT of frames, but the feed back says it was worth it!  I wouldn't do those particular ones again though, they were fairly big when you count 39 of them, and took up a ton of space in the luggage.  Thankfuly we drove down.  Next cruise though I'm flying, and don't want to have to worry about room for the FE's so if our group runs one, I'll do something smaller.  I like your idea of the Christmas ornaments



Well, I'm glad you did them, cause I love that frame!  I have it in our home office and it reminds me of the cruise every time I look at it.


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

M & N Potter said:


> Hi thanks for posting the pictures of the FE!  I have not yet made my for our Sept 2011 cruise, I am gathering ideas and I do like yours!.
> BTW are Grandma Kathy and Grandpa Terry from Green Bay area?
> Thanks again,
> Nancy



Here was my no-sew/hand sew FE... 






I bought 2T shirts and 2T shorts, fabric taped and hand sewed them together and bought the mickey heads as iron-ons from etsy.


----------



## wld4mky

Nicely done!


----------



## steelek_29

Looove this thread!!!


----------



## CRUIZEN MAMMA

CRUIZEN MAMMA said:


> I leave one wk from today will post when I get back- last cruise I posted early and someone peaked



as promised my FE gift it is a picture of the wonder printed on tissue paper then decopaged to a tile and added vinyl lettering with my cricut the sealed with a clear coat.


----------



## Georgia3

I love the tile - very original! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tink too

SILLYANDI - Thanks for the link - those ribbons are so cute!


----------



## hereyago

2gr8DisneyKids said:


> Here was my no-sew/hand sew FE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought 2T shirts and 2T shorts, fabric taped and hand sewed them together and bought the mickey heads as iron-ons from etsy.



OMG, that is so good. BUt dumb question: do the FE gift givers put the gifts in the top of the shirt and then it goes to the bottom of the sewn shorts or what?  That truly is creative and just down right adorable!!!!!!


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

hereyago said:


> OMG, that is so good. BUt dumb question: do the FE gift givers put the gifts in the top of the shirt and then it goes to the bottom of the sewn shorts or what?  That truly is creative and just down right adorable!!!!!!



I fabric taped and hand sewed the sleeves and bottom of each shirt and the shorts closed first, then I combined them with the fabric tape and hand sewing. Then I put the buttons on the shorts and ironed on the mickey heads. 

So, that way each item of clothing was its own pocket. 

Thanks! I was very excited after I came up with the design!


----------



## mrp4352

I didn't make this for our FE exchange, but I think it could easily be repurposed for one.

We had our family's "200 days until our Disney cruise" party two weeks ago (Yes I know, we're crazy into planning and the parties make it easier for my neices). So, I made a Disney Cruise Line Memory game. In Powerpoint, I split the page into 24 equal sections and found all kinds of cruise-related clip art and pictures - then put each one on a page twice. I made two pages worth (24 pairs; 48 cards). I also made two pages of identical backs. 

After printing - I cut each page into 4 strips and glued a strip of backs to a strip of unique fronts. I let the glue dry, cut them into individual cards and ran them through the laminator! Instant, personalized game! 


And no, we're not going to mention how poorly I played!


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

mrp4352 said:


> I didn't make this for our FE exchange, but I think it could easily be repurposed for one.
> 
> We had our family's "200 days until our Disney cruise" party two weeks ago (Yes I know, we're crazy into planning and the parties make it easier for my neices). So, I made a Disney Cruise Line Memory game. In Powerpoint, I split the page into 24 equal sections and found all kinds of cruise-related clip art and pictures - then put each one on a page twice. I made two pages worth (24 pairs; 48 cards). I also made two pages of identical backs.
> 
> After printing - I cut each page into 4 strips and glued a strip of backs to a strip of unique fronts. I let the glue dry, cut them into individual cards and ran them through the laminator! Instant, personalized game!
> 
> 
> And no, we're not going to mention how poorly I played!




What a great idea!!! And what fun! We are that way too, only the kids do not know about the next cruise yet! 

Have fun planning and playing and dreaming about the cruise!


----------



## mtgdisney

Please give me an honest answer; I have NO creativity in making gifts. I'm a consultant with a Direct Sales company, would it be tacky to give some of their products in a cellophane bag? It wouldn't have Mickey or even Disney on it.


----------



## croppincolburn

Denise, the gifts do not have to have anything Disney. Your idea is good.


----------



## disneyfreak1

mtgdisney said:


> Please give me an honest answer; I have NO creativity in making gifts. I'm a consultant with a Direct Sales company, would it be tacky to give some of their products in a cellophane bag? It wouldn't have Mickey or even Disney on it.


 
I think it would be awesome!  You could always decorate the cellophane bags with Disney stickers.


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

So I got the ribbon (and had to order more!) and I made photo mats! (8x10 overall size, 5x7 photo size)


----------



## ppiew

Boy you are creative!  Where did you find the ribbon?  Is the frame and mat foam?  Very Nice!


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

ppiew said:


> Boy you are creative!  Where did you find the ribbon?  Is the frame and mat foam?  Very Nice!



Thanks!

I got the ribbon off ebay (7/8") and I used cardstock so with the knot it will still fit in a frame with the glass, and I made the red 5.5x7.5" so there would be a border...


----------



## lisamarch

We sailed on the Magic last week, so now I can share with you the gifts I made.  I "scraplifted" the idea from an earlier poster.  Each scrapbook was different because I used a lot of materials I already had on hand.  

Here is a link that shows samples of each page:

http://lisawhelpley.blogspot.com/2010/09/disney-cruise-fish-extender-gifts-for.html


----------



## *love*2*shop

I am NOT crafty at all.. but i knew i couldnt justify spending 30.00+ on  a FE..... I found this one on ebay:






And have fabric paints to put our names...i also just grabbed some of the mickey ribbon to help with the gifts...... We are driving, so no worries on space for me......


----------



## iloverags2

lisamarch said:


> We sailed on the Magic last week, so now I can share with you the gifts I made.  I "scraplifted" the idea from an earlier poster.  Each scrapbook was different because I used a lot of materials I already had on hand.
> 
> Here is a link that shows samples of each page:
> 
> http://lisawhelpley.blogspot.com/2010/09/disney-cruise-fish-extender-gifts-for.html



Lisa, thank you so much for the scrapbook!  We love it and cannot wait to fill it up with pictures and journal entries!  It is fantastic!!!


----------



## miatamel

Here are my FE gifts for our Christmas cruise.  We ended up with 63 rooms (I thought it was going to be half that) so not everyone will get one because they are time consuming.
Terrible picture, but these are ceramic.  Made the mold, cut the clay, had to dry, go in the kiln, get several coats of glaze, go back in the kiln, then glued on the bell and put on a chain, which they can change out to something nicer, if they like.
I kept one - I kind of like them


----------



## mainstreetmagic

So, so, SO cute!  You are so creative!


----------



## RadioFanatic

Here are the gifts I made - ornaments for the ladies, mousepad for the men and dogtags for the kids, with designs from the wonderful DIS'ers.  Unfortunately, after I made the order (did it through artscow), others joined, so I wasn't able to give it to everyone:


----------



## mrp4352

I thought with all the Christmas cruises that were given, some others might enjoy these great ideas!


----------



## mazumi

I just clicked through this *entire* thread and I am overwhelmed by the talent and love you put into your FE gifts! I got some great ideas and I can't wait to hand them out on the March 6 cruise.


----------



## Carrie in AZ

Ok, I've been reading this thread for over three hours now and am only on page 45!!!

You all TOTALLY ROCK!!!!!


----------



## PizzieDuster

miatamel said:


> Here are my FE gifts for our Christmas cruise.  We ended up with 63 rooms (I thought it was going to be half that) so not everyone will get one because they are time consuming.
> Terrible picture, but these are ceramic.  Made the mold, cut the clay, had to dry, go in the kiln, get several coats of glaze, go back in the kiln, then glued on the bell and put on a chain, which they can change out to something nicer, if they like.
> I kept one - I kind of like them



WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## CalDisfans

I had started a thread yesterday asking for DCers ideas/best FE things they'd received. I had no idea that this huge thread existed, so I was thrilled to see someone reposted it! Thank you soo much, it has inspired me! All the things that you guys have made for the FEs are awesome!! Such talent. Can't wait! I'm hoping to maybe get in on our cruise's FE group!


----------



## Jewelss37

lornak said:


> Oh my!! These look professional!  They are just fantastic!!   May I ask how you made the wrappers for the push pops???  I love that idea!!!!



Great job! They are all so nice!


----------



## shadowryter

I there, I can finally add to this ever growing list. We cruised on the Wonder Dec 5th and here are some of the goodies that my DD and I did or put together for our FE exchange

Magnets




Postcard from my home town




Bookmarks




Mickey & Minnie Christmas bells(idea from past poster)




Chrsitmas goodie bag from Dollar Tree embellished with sparkly stickers




I made a disc of some Disney steel drum music




We had so much fun doing this and are loooking forward to are next cruise on the Dream in October.


----------



## Princess Bette

shadowryter said:


> I there, I can finally add to this ever growing list. We cruised on the Wonder Dec 5th and here are some of the goodies that my DD and I did or put together for our FE exchange
> 
> Magnets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Postcard from my home town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bookmarks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey & Minnie Christmas bells(idea from past poster)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrsitmas goodie bag from Dollar Tree embellished with sparkly stickers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a disc of some Disney steel drum music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had so much fun doing this and are loooking forward to are next cruise on the Dream in October.



Wow!!  Such WONDERful FE gifts!!  I esp. love the magnets and bookmarks.  I have been working on similar ideas for our Dream cruise in July and wasn't sure about them, but seeing yours helped me make up my mind!  Thanks!!   I bought white paper sacks with Toy Story and Disney Princesses on them from Office Depot to use as goodie bags.  I like how you embellished with the sparked stickers! Great touch of magic!


----------



## croppincolburn

Shadowryter, very nice gifts! I love the image on the one that says "Do you Believe?".

Two weeks till my cruise and I am working on my FE gifts. I'll post the handmade ones when I get back.


----------



## iloverags2

I made these little "beaded charms" and attached them to luggage tags for our 11/27/10 cruise on the Magic.  They can easily be removed from the tags, so folks can use the charms for whatever they wish.  (Luckily I ordered some blank luggage tags for latecomers to our exchange.  And then for the last minute additions, I purchased blank luggage tags from the craft store.)


----------



## iloverags2

iloverags2 said:


> I made these little "beaded charms" and attached them to luggage tags for our 11/27/10 cruise on the Magic.  They can easily be removed from the tags, so folks can use the charms for whatever they wish.  (Luckily I ordered some blank luggage tags for latecomers to our exchange.  And then for the last minute additions, I purchased blank luggage tags from the craft store.)



Some reports of my Photobucket pictures not appearing in the above post, so reposting pics again!  Hope this works!


----------



## glassslipper2004

Those are great!  What did you string them on?


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Cindy...very cute!! I love the letters!  I made keychains like that on my Oct '09 cruise.  they packed well which was sooo nice!!   It's so cool to see how creative we all are!!!


----------



## iloverags2

glassslipper2004 said:


> Those are great!  What did you string them on?



Thanks!!!  Oh gosh...I will have to run over to A.C. Moore to see what the stuff was called.  It was a roll of black sting-type stuff, although not cotton material.  The packaging is long gone, but I am planning a stop over that way tomorrow.  Will take a pic and post it.  It was so incredibly easy to use and string the letters and beads on, and very easy to knot at the ends.



ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Cindy...very cute!! I love the letters!  I made keychains like that on my Oct '09 cruise.  they packed well which was sooo nice!!   It's so cool to see how creative we all are!!!



Thanks!!!  The letters came from A.C. Moore, which was the only place I saw the black with white lettering.  Typically the craft stores carry white (or some other color) with black lettering.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

[ quote ]Thanks!!!  The letters came from A.C. Moore, which was the only place I saw the black with white lettering.  Typically the craft stores carry white (or some other color) with black lettering.[/QUOTE]

Yeah I had to use the white ones..   We are limited when it comes to craft store.  I love your design!   I am working on my FE for my MR Oct cruise!  Wanna get a bunch done before I go work for the season May 1st!


----------



## dolphingirl47

shadowryter said:


> I there, I can finally add to this ever growing list. We cruised on the Wonder Dec 5th and here are some of the goodies that my DD and I did or put together for our FE exchange
> 
> Magnets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Postcard from my home town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bookmarks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey & Minnie Christmas bells(idea from past poster)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrsitmas goodie bag from Dollar Tree embellished with sparkly stickers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a disc of some Disney steel drum music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had so much fun doing this and are loooking forward to are next cruise on the Dream in October.



I love them all, but the Mickey and Minnie bells are just precious.



iloverags2 said:


> I made these little "beaded charms" and attached them to luggage tags for our 11/27/10 cruise on the Magic.  They can easily be removed from the tags, so folks can use the charms for whatever they wish.  (Luckily I ordered some blank luggage tags for latecomers to our exchange.  And then for the last minute additions, I purchased blank luggage tags from the craft store.)



The charms look great 

Corinna


----------



## wcw57

bump



because this thread deserves it


----------



## iloverags2

glassslipper2004 said:


> Those are great!  What did you string them on?



Ok, as promised here is the picture of the "string" used for the beads.  It's called linen cord, although it has a very waxy feel to it (possible that it has a wax coating).  This makes it super easy to string the beads on it as the ends do not get frayed, and the knots at the end tie a bit larger than with regular stringing material.  I purchased this at A.C. Moore.


----------



## glassslipper2004

Thank you so much for showing me!  These are super cute, and would be easy to pack.  I love the idea.


----------



## mainstreetmagic

The Mickey and Minnie bells are just adorable!


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

iloverags2 said:


> Ok, as promised here is the picture of the "string" used for the beads.  It's called linen cord, although it has a very waxy feel to it (possible that it has a wax coating).  This makes it super easy to string the beads on it as the ends do not get frayed, and the knots at the end tie a bit larger than with regular stringing material.  I purchased this at A.C. Moore.



Thanks for posting this.  I assume your toe is better?


----------



## ernierich

What a wonderful thread!  DW, DD and I have just spent a few hours looking through all your ideas.  We'vd got lots to think about before our cruise this July.


----------



## iloverags2

TIGGERmetoo said:


> Thanks for posting this.  I assume your toe is better?



Bwahahahaha!  Yeah, as long as I don't touch it against anything else!  What a klutz I am!


----------



## mousejunkie98

My first try at posting photos, I'm not sure this will work...

Here are a couple of things I'm working on for our cruise in May!  A Post-It holder and a picture frame


----------



## Momfong

mousejunkie98 said:


> My first try at posting photos, I'm not sure this will work...
> 
> Here are a couple of things I'm working on for our cruise in May!  A Post-It holder and a picture frame



So cute ...


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

mousejunkie98 said:


> My first try at posting photos, I'm not sure this will work...
> 
> Here are a couple of things I'm working on for our cruise in May!  A Post-It holder and a picture frame



LOVE them!!!


----------



## croppincolburn

Mousejunkie98, the  Post-It holder and a picture frame are dreamy(LOL)! Love the ribbon theme and post-it note saying.


----------



## shadowryter

dolphingirl47 said:


> I love them all, but the Mickey and Minnie bells are just precious.
> Corinna


Thank you. Now I have to think of something else for our Oct cruise.Thinking of adding little witches hats to them. What do you think? 


mainstreetmagic said:


> The Mickey and Minnie bells are just adorable!


Thanks. I did get the idea from another poster but they were so easy to make and fun.


----------



## golfnsuch

These are FABULOUS!






Did you order the post-its?  Do they have the same saying on every note?

I love the frame, too!  Nice job.


----------



## TotallyAngelic

mousejunkie98 said:


> My first try at posting photos, I'm not sure this will work...
> 
> Here are a couple of things I'm working on for our cruise in May!  A Post-It holder and a picture frame



WOW ...love these .... where did you get that cute Mickey head button?


----------



## mousejunkie98

Thanks so much, I'm having a lot of fun making them 

The mouse head buttons I found in the scrapbooking stickers section of Michael's (and after I bought them out, I found some more at JoAnn Fabric & Crafts!).  They're a licensed Disney sticker, so I bet you'd be able to find them online.

The post-its I ordered from vistaprint.com, and they all have the same message with the palm tree and ocean.  I love them


----------



## mnrhannah07

mousejunkie98 said:


> My first try at posting photos, I'm not sure this will work...
> 
> Here are a couple of things I'm working on for our cruise in May!  A Post-It holder and a picture frame


I LOVE this idea of the sticky notes and have infact already started to look into these for our next cruise! Is that Brown card stock around the pad? And how did you make the frame?? I just cant get over how cute it is!


----------



## ameliaforte

wish i was on your cruise...absolutely love them!


----------



## jessrose18

I gave these out on the podcast cruise.  (120 of them) I make fused glass jewelry so I thought a pin would be fun.  We wore them on our lanyards/backpacks while in the world.


----------



## PizzieDuster

jessrose18 said:


> I gave these out on the podcast cruise.  (120 of them) I make fused glass jewelry so I thought a pin would be fun.  We wore them on our lanyards/backpacks while in the world.



I love this!


----------



## ladypirate

Here is a bag i made for all the cabins on our FE thread for the Christmas cruise.  Jordak did the graphic and i ironed them on.  I used iron on transfer sheets from my printer and got the tote bags at Michael's (3 in a pack).  i also did a shrinky dink ornament and note pads using a different design but i can't find these pix anywhere...


Can someone please let me know how to post a pix?  My snapfish url links to my whole acct which i don't think everyone needs that...


----------



## jamielynn

I am feeling quite inadiqutate now... lol
We are sailing on the Fantasy MV and so I feel what ever I come up with will not "pass"


----------



## Ashansen

jamielynn said:


> I am feeling quite inadiqutate now... lol
> We are sailing on the Fantasy MV and so I feel what ever I come up with will not "pass"



No need to worry about this.  On my last cruise I got some really neat hand made items, but also got some very necessary purhchased items.  One family put together a great "necessity" bag for our cabin:  clothespins (to hold the curtains shut to block the light), bandaids, lotion, aspirin, rolaids (!) etc)....others got us candy for the movies (saved us $$)...I was thinking things like a travel size can of air freshener might be nice (better if you're local and not having to fly with it)...just to be used on board...the cabins are small!  My kids love anything "pirate" themed from Oriental Trading (like tatoos, stickers, eye patches)...

Really, no need to stress!  You'll have people like me that just love making things and work over a long period of time just putting things together (and wonder when I am packing "what was I thinking??!")...but I do it because I like it...not because I expect the same exact items from other cruises.  It's theraputic for me!  

Whatever you do will be great!  Just have fun with it! 

Ashley


----------



## birkner

jamielynn said:


> I am feeling quite inadiqutate now... lol
> We are sailing on the Fantasy MV and so I feel what ever I come up with will not "pass"



The thought is what counts as I feel all gifts should be appreciated.  

Just my thoughts...


----------



## scrapycruiser

jamielynn said:


> I am feeling quite inadiqutate now... lol
> We are sailing on the Fantasy MV and so I feel what ever I come up with will not "pass"



I ditto what Ashley said !!
I, too, enjoy making FE gifts. But, as hard as I try they are not perfect by any stretch of your imagination !

You can get lots of ideas for purchased, inexpensive things by doing a search on these boards. 

GINA


----------



## golfnsuch

jamielynn said:


> I am feeling quite inadiqutate now... lol
> We are sailing on the Fantasy MV and so I feel what ever I come up with will not "pass"



Oh, please, never feel that way!  I use FE gift making as therapy!  

Otherwise, I'd be driving my family up the wall agonizing over every detail.   This keeps me busy and in my own little Disney cruise world.  And I like it there!

Honestly, I'm just so excited to be a part of one this time around, I know  everyone in my family will be thrilled with _every_ gift we receive.  Seriously, near strangers giving you gifts on vacation.  Where else, but Dis/DCL!


----------



## jamielynn

You all are quite right. We are 14 months away and I am a planner. My husband saw that I bought envelopes on the way home tonight. He looked at me and said "Isn't is a bit early to be making tip envelopes?" I had to just laugh and point out that we needed them for the house.


----------



## mousejunkie98

mnrhannah07 said:


> I LOVE this idea of the sticky notes and have infact already started to look into these for our next cruise! Is that Brown card stock around the pad? And how did you make the frame?? I just cant get over how cute it is!



The frames I found blank at JoAnn Fabric & Craft for $1!  They're a great basic brown paper, so I used brown cardstock that looks a lot like a paper bag to match the frame.

I found step-by-step instructions for the post-it holders here: http://emilygiovanni.com/?p=67


----------



## disneyfreak1

mnrhannah07 said:


> I LOVE this idea of the sticky notes and have infact already started to look into these for our next cruise! Is that Brown card stock around the pad? And how did you make the frame?? I just cant get over how cute it is!


 
Did you handwrite the info on the frame?  It is just adorable!


----------



## tiggerb

OMG!  I have spent the last day and a half reading EVERY single post!  (I won't tell you in hours --- baaaddd internet connection).  I have a list of ideas, but last I checked, just us and another family is actually listed on the FE list for our cruise.

May start making some things, but I have enough Pirate items and loot for 12 boys/tweens since our boys probably won't have that Pirate themed party again this year (been putting it off for a while)  .  I would like to make or find something special for the dads since we will be cruising on Father's Day.  We'll see... as for tweens or teens, this just came to me, but what about a small email address book since they'll be in their own club area and are so tech savvy, unlike me...  I may try to create an ABC book or rhyming book since literacy skills are one of my passions in teaching ... who knows... 

Now, to go find the FE threads to figure a design... more hours await me!  Is it okay to put Tigger on a FE even though he's not around on the cruises?


----------



## quentina

tiggerb said:


> OMG!  I have spent the last day and a half reading EVERY single post!  (I won't tell you in hours --- baaaddd internet connection).  I have a list of ideas, but last I checked, just us and another family is actually listed on the FE list for our cruise.
> 
> May start making some things, but I have enough Pirate items and loot for 12 boys/tweens since our boys probably won't have that Pirate themed party again this year (been putting it off for a while)  .  I would like to make or find something special for the dads since we will be cruising on Father's Day.  We'll see... as for tweens or teens, this just came to me, but what about a small email address book since they'll be in their own club area and are so tech savvy, unlike me...  I may try to create an ABC book or rhyming book since literacy skills are one of my passions in teaching ... who knows...
> 
> Now, to go find the FE threads to figure a design... more hours await me!  Is it okay to put Tigger on a FE even though he's not around on the cruises?



FYI, we were on the Wonder and my son got an address/phone book from cruise line.  It was small and simple, says Disney Cruise Line address book on it.  He told me all the kids had them available to them.


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

CRUIZEN MAMMA said:


> as promised my FE gift it is a picture of the wonder printed on tissue paper then decopaged to a tile and added vinyl lettering with my cricut the sealed with a clear coat.



CruizenMamma, I love that tile! I use it as a trivet next to my coffee maker in my kitchen.


----------



## DisneyAndRedSox

shadowryter said:


> I there, I can finally add to this ever growing list. We cruised on the Wonder Dec 5th and here are some of the goodies that my DD and I did or put together for our FE exchange
> 
> Magnets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Postcard from my home town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bookmarks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey & Minnie Christmas bells(idea from past poster)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrsitmas goodie bag from Dollar Tree embellished with sparkly stickers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a disc of some Disney steel drum music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had so much fun doing this and are loooking forward to are next cruise on the Dream in October.



LOVE THE RUTLAND, MA POSTCARD!  I live right up and around the corner from "the tree!" 

I was just coming on here to get ideas for my FE exchange next month on the Dream.  I was planning on CD's (we are sailing Valentine's Day- so Disney love songs for the adults), but I think I am going to have to copy your bookmark idea also!


----------



## tiggerb

These gifts that are homemade can be similar, but not necessarily exactly alike. correct?  Because I may start making mine even w/ only 4 families signed up and just work on them as more are added... then I'm not overwhelmed @ the end w/ my AWESOME PROCRASTINATION!! --- 18 months to go


----------



## tdizzle

wuv tigger said:


> Here is the list of what I included in our FE bag:
> 
> 2 clothes pins (for keeping the divider closed)
> 3 different colored mini highliters
> 3 freezer qt zip lock bags
> 3 freezer gallon zip lock bags
> 1 regular size post it pad
> 2 safety pins
> 2 paper clips
> 3 band aids
> 2 carabiners (for holding a H20 bottle or pal mickey in the parks)
> 1 zip tie to keep your Fish Extender from swimming away
> 1 finger nail file
> 
> Maybe someone on the EDC 1 Nov Magic cruise has a pix to share of all the FE gifts that were given out.
> 
> wuv tigger


Dear Tigger

Thank you for posting an FE for those of us that have NO crafting gene!!  

Terri


----------



## mellers

tdizzle said:


> Dear Tigger
> 
> Thank you for posting an FE for those of us that have NO crafting gene!!
> 
> Terri



I'm hoping people like them, but for my adult FE gift I bought lanyards in various Disney themes from Party City, and I'm planning to hang these off of them:

http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/s...sku=57/9320&requestURI=processProductsCatalog

and write the date of the cruise, and maybe a Mickey on them in fabric paint.  Nothing too fancy, but I thought it might come in handy for the adults and teens.


----------



## morgansmom2000

tiggerb said:


> These gifts that are homemade can be similar, but not necessarily exactly alike. correct?  Because I may start making mine even w/ only 4 families signed up and just work on them as more are added... then I'm not overwhelmed @ the end w/ my AWESOME PROCRASTINATION!! --- 18 months to go



They don't have to be anything alike!  They are a gift, no one is going to grade you on them


----------



## JSClemsonFan

mellers said:


> I'm hoping people like them, but for my adult FE gift I bought lanyards in various Disney themes from Party City, and I'm planning to hang these off of them:
> 
> http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/s...sku=57/9320&requestURI=processProductsCatalog
> 
> and write the date of the cruise, and maybe a Mickey on them in fabric paint.  Nothing too fancy, but I thought it might come in handy for the adults and teens.



I would be thrilled with the lanyard alone!


----------



## kellyb2000

tiggerb said:


> These gifts that are homemade can be similar, but not necessarily exactly alike. correct?  Because I may start making mine even w/ only 4 families signed up and just work on them as more are added... then I'm not overwhelmed @ the end w/ my AWESOME PROCRASTINATION!! --- 18 months to go



I'm doing exactly that - all are the same "gift", but will be spruced up very differently. I did it this way with the same reasoning you had - getting a little done at a time with the stuff I already have!  And I'm actually kinda liking it this way!


----------



## TiffJ

I have finally made it through the whole thread

All I can say is you guys are soooo tallented  

I have signed up for my first FE (5 cruises) for the Dream 5/29 and I can't wait. My kids think I have lost my mind but I am very excited!!!! Keep the ideas coming!


----------



## nanaguide

Thanks to all the wonderful disboarders that have shared their FE gift ideas. I am definitely not creative BUT I can improvise so that is what I've done. We have been on the PC, TA, Med, and a Christmas cruise. I usually just make Mickey Head magnets and put them in a bag with candy as there are usually more than 65 rooms on a cruise - not much room in my suitcase. For my cruise tomorrow on the Dream Boys and Girls Preview Cruise we only had 7 families sign up for FEs sooooooooooo I decided this was my chance to try some new gifts. Grandson and I had a ball pouring sand, ironing on pictures, putting ribbons on bears. I made 4 gifts for each room. The ornament was 60 cents, the tea towel $2.50 (too expensive to make a lot of these), bear $1.15 and Mickey Head magnet/candy 50 cents. I am not good on the computer - here is the picture of the gifts http://s1094photobucket.com/albumsi453 I keep doing something wrong as the picture won't come up but wanted all of you to know I appreciate you sharing your talents with all of us. One nice group is making FE bags for the kids from the Boys & Girls Club and several of us are contributing bags of goodies to put in them. Hope these kids like FE surprises as much as we all do.


----------



## Octoberbride03

Y'all make me wish we'd took pics of our FE gifts that we made in 2008.  OH well, we have another cruise planned for this Oct. and I am having fun getting ideas for it.  

Still have oh so many pages to catch up on though.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Where do you find the Disney themed ribbon?


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

TIGGERmetoo said:


> Where do you find the Disney themed ribbon?



I got the cruise-themed Mickey heads from ebay. 

I bought from 2 different sellers b/c I ran out of my first order!


----------



## mousejunkie98

I also got my Mickey-themed ribbon from eBay


----------



## mindy327

warning: IF YOU ARE ON THE MARCH 13 MR Cruisers....








Here is my gift. I thought it was pretty crafty for me. It is a jar to put sand in from the beach with a poem. A bottle of bubbles and glow sticks.
Here is the poem with the bottle instructions...
This bottle is to be filled with a memory from the ship,
So you can always remember your "Wonder"ful trip.
The beach is so sunny and filled with warm sand,
Scoop a small tiny bit up, not too much in your hand.
Find a sea shell or two, so small, it will fit in the glass,
For the big ones wont do, they are too big, so just pass.
Add some sand the sea shells don't fill it too full,
As the contents inside your bottle will look really cool.
Now place the cork back on top, be sure nice and tight,
For your spilled sand in a suitcase would be such a fright.
Now take your bottle home somewhere it should be,
As a keepsake of your time with Mickey on the sea.


----------



## mainstreetmagic

Oh wow, those are SOOOO adorable!  I miss your cruise by just 2 weeks!   VERY crafty of you!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

mousejunkie98 said:


> My first try at posting photos, I'm not sure this will work...
> 
> Here are a couple of things I'm working on for our cruise in May!  A Post-It holder and a picture frame



They look fantastic.



shadowryter said:


> Thank you. Now I have to think of something else for our Oct cruise.Thinking of adding little witches hats to them. What do you think?



I love the idea of adding witches' hats.





jessrose18 said:


> I gave these out on the podcast cruise.  (120 of them) I make fused glass jewelry so I thought a pin would be fun.  We wore them on our lanyards/backpacks while in the world.



I really love those pins.



mindy327 said:


> warning: IF YOU ARE ON THE MARCH 13 MR Cruisers....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my gift. I thought it was pretty crafty for me. It is a jar to put sand in from the beach with a poem. A bottle of bubbles and glow sticks.
> Here is the poem with the bottle instructions...
> This bottle is to be filled with a memory from the ship,
> So you can always remember your "Wonder"ful trip.
> The beach is so sunny and filled with warm sand,
> Scoop a small tiny bit up, not too much in your hand.
> Find a sea shell or two, so small, it will fit in the glass,
> For the big ones wont do, they are too big, so just pass.
> Add some sand the sea shells don't fill it too full,
> As the contents inside your bottle will look really cool.
> Now place the cork back on top, be sure nice and tight,
> For your spilled sand in a suitcase would be such a fright.
> Now take your bottle home somewhere it should be,
> As a keepsake of your time with Mickey on the sea.



Be very careful with this. It is actually forbidden to bring sand and shells back onto the ship and definitely into the USA. 

I have to download my photos from our Panama Canal Cruise and then I will post a photo of my Fish Extender gift for that cruise. Now I can start working on the FE gift for our October cruise.

Corinna


----------



## mindy327

dolphingirl47 said:


> They look fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be very careful with this. It is actually forbidden to bring sand and shells back onto the ship and definitely into the USA.
> 
> Corinna



Hmmm. I found this online from the American Security Border

Soil, Sand, Minerals, and Shells 
Soil-borne organisms threaten both plants and animals. If you visited a farm or ranch in a foreign country, agricultural specialists may have to examine and disinfect your shoes or clothing. Vehicles must also be cleaned of any soil. No soil or earth of any kind is allowed into the United States without a permit issued in advance by USDA Plant Protection and Quarantine Permit Unit. Pure sand, such as a small container of decorative beach sand, is usually allowed.


----------



## morgansmom2000

When we disembarked at Castaway Cay they specifically asked us not to take any sand.  It's a super idea, but not something I think should be encouraged...


----------



## kkfinley

shadowryter said:


> I there, I can finally add to this ever growing list. We cruised on the Wonder Dec 5th and here are some of the goodies that my DD and I did or put together for our FE exchange
> 
> 
> Mickey & Minnie Christmas bells(idea from past poster)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE][/FONT]



Can you please repost the directions for the mickey and minnie bells?  I am having trouble finding it and would like to try and make some for our cruise in December.

Thanks


----------



## mindy327

morgansmom2000 said:


> When we disembarked at Castaway Cay they specifically asked us not to take any sand.  It's a super idea, but not something I think should be encouraged...



Good thing we are not going to Castaway Cay!


----------



## gichicdoc

mindy327 said:


> Good thing we are not going to Castaway Cay!



I think your idea is fantastic! We have brought back sand from many places and never had a problem.  It's not even on the customs form. Relax people!
If you are really concerned, fill it with sand from your own sandbox when you get home


----------



## mousejunkie98

I have to admit to bringing back a few tiny white seashells from Castaway Cay, there were literally thousands of them everywhere (on the beach, in the water).  They were in the front pocket of my tote bag when I went through security, and no one said a thing to me about it.  I'm not advocating taking tons and tons of them, but putting a couple in that bottle would not be a problem IMO.


----------



## shadowryter

kkfinley said:


> Can you please repost the directions for the mickey and minnie bells? I am having trouble finding it and would like to try and make some for our cruise in December.
> 
> Thanks


Hi there, this was real easy and my DD and I just kind of played it by ear. I used 1 inch jingle bells and 1/2 inch black pom poms which I ordered online but you can find these at your local craft store or Walmart. I purchased 1/4 inch ribbon and measured the first piece to 18 inches, cutting the rest to match. Then just string the ribbon through the hole on the bells. I used two, one for Mickey and one for Minnie. Once they were strung I tied the open ends together and assembled them with a glue gun. Just glue the pom poms on either side of the hole. I used a narrow dotted ribbon for Minnie's bow by just tying a knot and trimming the ends. You can also substitute the pom poms for bells. I just wanted to do something different from the original poster. We did it while watching TV. Super easy.Have fun!


----------



## JSClemsonFan

shadowryter said:


> Hi there, this was real easy and my DD and I just kind of played it by ear. I used 1 inch jingle bells and 1/2 inch black pom poms which I ordered online but you can find these at your local craft store or Walmart. I purchased 1/4 inch ribbon and measured the first piece to 18 inches, cutting the rest to match. Then just string the ribbon through the hole on the bells. I used two, one for Mickey and one for Minnie. Once they were strung I tied the open ends together and assembled them with a glue gun. Just glue the pom poms on either side of the hole. I used a narrow dotted ribbon for Minnie's bow by just tying a knot and trimming the ends. You can also substitute the pom poms for bells. I just wanted to do something different from the original poster. We did it while watching TV. Super easy.Have fun!



And they are ADORABLE!!!


----------



## kkfinley

Shadowryter,

Thank you so much for the instructions.  I can't wait to get started and will post pictures when we are done.

Krista


----------



## scamper45

Buckeye Gal said:


> After just getting back from our Double Dip Delight cruise, I have to say I was overjoyed with the homemade Fish Extender gifts.  All FE gifts are greatly appreciated, and the experience is so much fun, yet the homemade ones are the sauce inside the Palo chocolate soufflé, so to speak!
> 
> We received so many wonderful homemade (HM) gifts that I thought we should showcase them to share with others in our DIS family!  If my fellow DISers who left me some of these special HM gifts don't post pics of their gift, I certainly will!  For now, I'll just post a couple of the gifts that I made for some of my FE recipients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double Dip Delight Highlights:  This is a basic pen style highlighter wrapped in an Avery address label that went through my printer to put the words on it in the Walt font.  I then rubber stamped Mickey's body parts in the colors of black, red, and yellow onto the label (there are heads, shoes, and pants all around the barrel).  After applying the label to the highlighter and placing super adhesive tape over it, I rolled it in clear micro beads.  More detailed instructions are found in Post #189.  (Note that "Double Dip Delight" is the coined name of our DISer cruise.)​
> 
> 
> Pirate Post-It Cover:  Using pirate themed stamps and a roller stamp from Stampin' Up!, I rubber stamped the images onto cardstock.  The images on the black cardstock paper were applied with white craft ink.  The treasure chest was outlined with a marker and colored in with chalk.  An antiqued brass brad is used as the chest's lock, which also went through the red mat that was glued to the cover.  A small piece of sticky-backed Velco closes the flap.  A pad of Post-Its was then glued to the black cardstock.  Once the pad of Post-Its is gone, you can refill it!​
> 
> 
> Buckeye Keychain:  Using drilled buckeye nuts and pony beads made this a quick regional craft that was given to most of the cabins on my list that had only adults.  To accompany this, everyone received a Buckeye post-card that has the recipe for buckeye candy (YUM!).​
> *Please share your HM FE gift that you gave or received with the rest of us!*



The buckeye key chain is the best.  Go Bucks!


----------



## dolphingirl47

mindy327 said:


> Hmmm. I found this online from the American Security Border
> 
> Soil, Sand, Minerals, and Shells
> Soil-borne organisms threaten both plants and animals. If you visited a farm or ranch in a foreign country, agricultural specialists may have to examine and disinfect your shoes or clothing. Vehicles must also be cleaned of any soil. No soil or earth of any kind is allowed into the United States without a permit issued in advance by USDA Plant Protection and Quarantine Permit Unit. Pure sand, such as a small container of decorative beach sand, is usually allowed.



I think the keywords here are "pure" and "decorative". The reason why I posted this is that people we know wanted a sand ceremony for their DCL wedding. Now this is not even proper sand as such, but coloured quartz sand similar to what you can get in a craft store. DCL was nearly having kittens at first. It was only once they proved that this was bought from a US supplier and was sterilized that they would even entertain this. They were then fine with this, but recommended that the original packaging was kept for re-entry into the USA. 

The little bottles that you can often can buy as souvenirs contain sterilized sand and treated sea shells and I am sure it is that kind of thing that is covered by the above paragraph, especially as those bottles tend to be sealed as well.

My intention was not to spoil anybody's fun. Indeed, I love the idea. I just wanted to warn that this could lead to problems. If I was on your cruise, I would get some craft sand when I get home and display it with pride.

Corinna


----------



## CRUIZEN MAMMA

Silly Little Pixie said:


> CruizenMamma, I love that tile! I use it as a trivet next to my coffee maker in my kitchen.



I'm so glad you like it- all the gifts we received were great- I love my white board and hang it on the fridge to remind me of important dates


----------



## morgansmom2000

mindy327 said:


> Good thing we are not going to Castaway Cay!



I really don't think it matters whether you go to Castaway Cay or not.  Taking sand from ANYWHERE should not be encouraged.


----------



## DENISEES

I take baggies of sand and shells from every beach vacation we have ever gone on from Mexico to Turks & Caicos and have never ever had a problem (prob. just jinxed myself)---suitcases tend to get heavy with all that sand so I have even put them in my carry on-- still never a problem..... I'm just Sayin!!!


----------



## mmmears

I'm so impressed with all the things I've seen here!  Thanks for sharing!!!

Just one quick question -- is there a CD player in the room to listen to the CDs?


----------



## OlivesMom

Can't believe how much time I've looked at FE gift ideas! I haven't booked a cruise yet, but have planned out our homemade FE gifts and found some wondeful ideas online. Wonder if I need to check the Cruise Meet threads before I pick a date to be sure there will be an FE exchange!?!?


----------



## Pengwend

So this is not specifically for FEs, but I have been getting some great ideas from this thread for my wedding favours!  I just bought a spindle of mini CDs from Amazon, and now I'm realizing I don't know if they burn the same way as normal CDs.  Has anyone made mini CDs before?  I have a Mac, so I would have to slide them into the CD burner...  hoping it won't get stuck!


----------



## croppincolburn

Do not put minis in your Mac without an adapter. It can't read or write them. It is not pleasant.


----------



## Rogue1230

karentan said:


> i'm cruising next month and thought i'd add mine to this thread
> 
> here's the bags made up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you're on the september 24th wonder cruise, DO NOT click on the links below!!
> (i've intentionally left off the  tags so it doesnt show the photos unless you click on them)
> 
> [url]http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/rr238/karenangelatanpearson/random%20stuff/P8260002.jpg[/url]
> [url]http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/rr238/karenangelatanpearson/random%20stuff/P8260001.jpg[/url]
> 
> i'm not really the most creative person, so i was quite happy with the way these turned out![/QUOTE]
> 
> love it~~~


----------



## scrapycruiser

Rogue1230 said:


> love it~~~



I love the "saving" cans !! Where did you get them ??


----------



## mbhpch

Rogue1230 said:


> love it~~~


Those are great!  Where did you get them made?


----------



## pjpoohbear

I would love to know where to get the blank cans, I have tried all kinds of google searches and I can't bring up the magic information to source them.

Pj


----------



## mellers

pjpoohbear said:


> I would love to know where to get the blank cans, I have tried all kinds of google searches and I can't bring up the magic information to source them.
> 
> Pj



I don't know if these are the same ones, but are these what you mean?

http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/b...allpartial&sd=Design+Your+Own!+Coin+Banks#RL2


----------



## pjpoohbear

Ah, how I wish I lived in the USofA. You all have so many great websites to order from. Those would be workable and not to heavy to take with or for the FEers take home. 

Pj


----------



## cruisindisney

I did a search and found this place:

http://www.marshallpapertube.com/coin-banks.html


----------



## karentan

I got th money tins from cheap souvenir type stores, I'm from the UK but actually bought these back from spain as they were cheaper over there. I printed the labels off on photo paper and then double sided taped them on to the cans. I was really happy with how they turned out, I'm not the most creative of people....


----------



## scrapycruiser

karentan said:


> I got th money tins from cheap souvenir type stores, I'm from the UK but actually bought these back from spain as they were cheaper over there. I printed the labels off on photo paper and then double sided taped them on to the cans. I was really happy with how they turned out, I'm not the most creative of people....



THANKS !
and btw, saw you're headed for Singapore soon. We lived in Japan for 3 yrs and were lucky to go to Singapore !! Beautiful city ! Loved the bird park, zoo, went to Raffles Hotel for a singapore sling and much more. Have a wonderfultime !!


----------



## Rogue1230

pjpoohbear said:


> I would love to know where to get the blank cans, I have tried all kinds of google searches and I can't bring up the magic information to source them.
> 
> Pj



I hope this helps re: coin banks

https://www.marshallpapertube.com/ProductCart/PC/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=34&idcategory=


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

Subbing.


----------



## mismal

Can't help but pat myself onthe back about this one for the older kids and adults and was super easy, and now I want one for myself!
I made sand collection bottles.  I picked up little bottles, llike little perfume bottles at our science store, put a clear label on the outside with the ship name and date and on the other side 'sand keepsake castawy cay'.  I put a few fish beads and some sea glass type beads inside and included a little note about how to.  I thought it was super cute and will post pics when I return...oh did I say we cruise in about 16 days


----------



## adkins561

My DD15 made these for her cruise (I was originally going but now I can't ). They're mini versions of the ship made out of foam and construction paper that are supposed to work as Christmas tree ornaments.

If you're doing the March 3, 2011 Dream FE, don't look.


----------



## Spiffie

mismal said:


> Can't help but pat myself onthe back about this one for the older kids and adults and was super easy, and now I want one for myself!
> I made sand collection bottles.  I picked up little bottles, llike little perfume bottles at our science store, put a clear label on the outside with the ship name and date and on the other side 'sand keepsake castawy cay'.  I put a few fish beads and some sea glass type beads inside and included a little note about how to.  I thought it was super cute and will post pics when I return...oh did I say we cruise in about 16 days



I hope you come back to see this, but if you will search in this massive thread there is a post of how bringing the sand back is illegal.  Someone already tried your idea!


----------



## DisNeed

First off, I spent hours... I mean hours reading and looking at these great ideas for FEs... 

Talk about creativity to the MAX  

Thank you to everyone who has contributed thus far!


----------



## kristie03

Wow....I've just caught up on all of these wonderful ideas and posts....now I have plenty of ideas and inspiration to get working on my FE gifts for my first and second cruises coming in Nov. 2011 and Mar. 2012

I promise to check back in once I have something to share!


----------



## melmar136

shadowryter said:


> I there, I can finally add to this ever growing list. We cruised on the Wonder Dec 5th and here are some of the goodies that my DD and I did or put together for our FE exchange
> 
> While scrolling through this for ideas (I love what you made btw)  for our Aug cruise on the Dream, I noticed the Rutland postcards!  I'm from Barre!


----------



## shadowryter

Hi there....isn't this a great thread? So many ideas and talented people. Are you burried with as much snow and ice as Rutland is?


----------



## Pengwend

croppincolburn said:


> Do not put minis in your Mac without an adapter. It can't read or write them. It is not pleasant.



Thanks for the advice.  I'll have to figure something else out.


----------



## mrp4352

Hi!  I'm back, so I can share my FE gifts now!  I worked with Tinkerbell and we made bottles of Pixie Dust for people to remember their Dream cruise!


----------



## DisNeed

mrp4352 said:


> Hi!  I'm back, so I can share my FE gifts now!  I worked with Tinkerbell and we made bottles of Pixie Dust for people to remember their Dream cruise!



This is absolutely adorable.  Would you mind sharing? 

The photo is wonderful... and the words such a great sentiment.

I am hoping that you will be willing to share this idea... let me know...  You know they say "imitation is the largest form of flattery"  

I would be soooo very grateful


----------



## mainstreetmagic

Michelle, the pixie dust is soooo CUTE!!!  GREAT idea!


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

shadowryter said:


> Hi there....isn't this a great thread? So many ideas and talented people. Are you burried with as much snow and ice as Rutland is?


 
Yes, we are near Chicago and we have plenty of snow and ice and fridgid temperatures.  This is a great thread.  There are so many talented people, unfortunately I'm not one of them so I look for the easy ideas.


----------



## disney honeymooners

Rogue1230 said:


> love it~~~



I was on the 9/24-9/27/09 wonder cruise and the cans were AWESOME!!! THANK YOU KAREN!!


----------



## CasaMartinez

Wow I just found this thread but what great ideas!!  Thanks everyone for sharing.


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

mrp4352 said:


> Hi!  I'm back, so I can share my FE gifts now!  I worked with Tinkerbell and we made bottles of Pixie Dust for people to remember their Dream cruise!



Love this idea!  what is the pixie dust?  gold glitter?


----------



## mrp4352

DisNeed said:


> This is absolutely adorable.  Would you mind sharing?
> 
> The photo is wonderful... and the words such a great sentiment.
> 
> I am hoping that you will be willing to share this idea... let me know...  You know they say "imitation is the largest form of flattery"
> 
> I would be soooo very grateful



Thanks so much!  I found the bottles online at Sunburstbottle.com (approx. 35 cents each including the cork) and had the ribbon made from an online ribbon company (50 yards for $18-ish).  The pixie dust is a mix of plain gold glitter and glitter at Joannes called (surprisingly) pixie dust - it has bars and stars in it.  I filled the bottles about 1/3 of the way, put a piece of the cut ribbon in and glued the cork down (I sure didn't want Mousekeeping mad at me for glitter everywhere!). 

The business cards are a picture I found on the DISign board - I just changed the words to a poem a friend wrote for me.  Also, on the back the card says:  From Michelle (mrp4352) and Tinkerbell.  I ordered them through Vistaprint.

So, all told, it worked out to just under $1/piece - and because I had planned the trip so far in advance, I was able to buy part here and part there...


The other funny piece of this is that I carried them all on. I had to open the box in Dallas for the TSA and explain what they were (you should have seen the look I got when they first asked me and I said they were 145 bottles of pixie dust).  

However, at the DCL terminal the agent asked, "Lots of small lotion bottles?"  "No, bottles of pixie dust."  "Ok, have a great cruise!"  and waved me through without asking me to open my suitcase.


----------



## KaryCam

mrp4352 said:


> I had to open the box in Dallas for the TSA and explain what they were (you should have seen the look I got when they first asked me and I said they were 145 bottles of pixie dust).



145?
Was that one for each person or one for each family?

Just trying to get an idea of amount because my cruise is Christmas 2011 and I have never done FEs before.
Thanks


----------



## Stacy_C

mrp4352 said:


> Thanks so much!  I found the bottles online at Sunburstbottle.com (approx. 35 cents each including the cork) and had the ribbon made from an online ribbon company (50 yards for $18-ish).  The pixie dust is a mix of plain gold glitter and glitter at Joannes called (surprisingly) pixie dust - it has bars and stars in it.  I filled the bottles about 1/3 of the way, put a piece of the cut ribbon in and glued the cork down (I sure didn't want Mousekeeping mad at me for glitter everywhere!).



Michelle - Thank you so much for sharing this information.  These are precious!


----------



## DizDragonfly

mrp4352 said:


> The other funny piece of this is that I carried them all on. I had to open the box in Dallas for the TSA and explain what they were (you should have seen the look I got when they first asked me and I said they were 145 bottles of pixie dust).
> 
> However, at the DCL terminal the agent asked, "Lots of small lotion bottles?"  "No, bottles of pixie dust."  "Ok, have a great cruise!"  and waved me through without asking me to open my suitcase.



  That's awesome!  Love your idea.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DisNeed

mrp4352 said:


> Thanks so much!  I found the bottles online at Sunburstbottle.com (approx. 35 cents each including the cork) and had the ribbon made from an online ribbon company (50 yards for $18-ish).  The pixie dust is a mix of plain gold glitter and glitter at Joannes called (surprisingly) pixie dust - it has bars and stars in it.  I filled the bottles about 1/3 of the way, put a piece of the cut ribbon in and glued the cork down (I sure didn't want Mousekeeping mad at me for glitter everywhere!).
> 
> The business cards are a picture I found on the DISign board - I just changed the words to a poem a friend wrote for me.  Also, on the back the card says:  From Michelle (mrp4352) and Tinkerbell.  I ordered them through Vistaprint.
> 
> So, all told, it worked out to just under $1/piece - and because I had planned the trip so far in advance, I was able to buy part here and part there...
> 
> 
> The other funny piece of this is that I carried them all on. I had to open the box in Dallas for the TSA and explain what they were (you should have seen the look I got when they first asked me and I said they were 145 bottles of pixie dust).
> 
> However, at the DCL terminal the agent asked, "Lots of small lotion bottles?"  "No, bottles of pixie dust."  "Ok, have a great cruise!"  and waved me through without asking me to open my suitcase.



 Just wanted to thank you for sharing... What a funny story!  You made quite a few of these =)  

Now I will search around for the photo   Too much fun!


----------



## mrp4352

KaryCam said:


> 145?
> Was that one for each person or one for each family?
> 
> Just trying to get an idea of amount because my cruise is Christmas 2011 and I have never done FEs before.
> Thanks



One per family - I chose to make one for each member of our board,  however there were only 85 or so actually participating in the FE, so I had some that weren't deliverable.  I couldn't figure out a way to leave them if there wasn't a fish extender - and I was unable to make it to the concierge rooms in our FE (I'm so sorry if any of you are reading this - but if you want to PM me, I still have the bottles and I'd be happy to send it your way!!).

I do think we had an unusually large group because of the uniqueness of the cruise.  I know my cruise this June right now is only 30 or so staterooms - and not all are participating in the FE...


----------



## mrp4352

Someone PM'd me with a subject about the picture on the business card - I am so sorry, I didn't realize it was clicked when I was deleting something else.  Would you please resend it?


----------



## mainstreetmagic

mrp4352 said:


> However, at the DCL terminal the agent asked, "Lots of small lotion bottles?"  "No, bottles of pixie dust."  "Ok, have a great cruise!"  and waved me through without asking me to open my suitcase.



 Only Disney!


----------



## shadowryter

mrp4352 said:


> Hi! I'm back, so I can share my FE gifts now! I worked with Tinkerbell and we made bottles of Pixie Dust for people to remember their Dream cruise!


Hi there, love the pixie dust....but about the card. You should always check with the original designer before altering their work.


----------



## mrp4352

shadowryter said:


> Hi there, love the pixie dust....but about the card. You should always check with the original designer before altering their work.



I just know how busy everyone is on the DISign boards and when it was something I could do myself, I thought to save some time and trouble.  I'm sorry and I will definitely do that in the future!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have finally uploaded the photos of the Fish Extender gift that I made for the Panama Canal Cruise:











I have never quite had such a hard time coming up with a Fish Extender gift then this time. This went through multiple design changes during the planning process. Initially I was going to make Pirate themed key chains with Swarovski crystals in the colours of the ship and pewter skulls. I bought the fittings for this, but from a different supplier than usual and the stem was thicker so the crystals would not fit. So I decided to try crackle glass beads instead of the Swarovski crystals as they have larger holes. Unfortunately the holes were still too small, but I actually liked the effect of the crackle glass beads better than the Swarovski crystals. So I decided that I would use eye pins and add a charm at the bottom. However, eye pins are to thin to withstand the hammering that they would get as a key chain. So I changed from that idea to zip pulls/ bag charms. Then I had to go on the hunt for charms to put on the end and found those ship wheels, which I really like. I was still going with the pirate theme though and ordered the skulls. I ordered pewter skulls from this supplier before and they were drilled top to bottom. This batch was drilled from side to side and did not work at all for this project. So I gave up on this idea and ended up with the design above. I rather like the result.

Corinna


----------



## disneyfreak1

dolphingirl47 said:


> I have finally uploaded the photos of the Fish Extender gift that I made for the Panama Canal Cruise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never quite had such a hard time coming up with a Fish Extender gift then this time. This went through multiple design changes during the planning process. Initially I was going to make Pirate themed key chains with Swarovski crystals in the colours of the ship and pewter skulls. I bought the fittings for this, but from a different supplier than usual and the stem was thicker so the crystals would not fit. So I decided to try crackle glass beads instead of the Swarovski crystals as they have larger holes. Unfortunately the holes were still too small, but I actually liked the effect of the crackle glass beads better than the Swarovski crystals. So I decided that I would use eye pins and add a charm at the bottom. However, eye pins are to thin to withstand the hammering that they would get as a key chain. So I changed from that idea to zip pulls/ bag charms. Then I had to go on the hunt for charms to put on the end and found those ship wheels, which I really like. I was still going with the pirate theme though and ordered the skulls. I ordered pewter skulls from this supplier before and they were drilled top to bottom. This batch was drilled from side to side and did not work at all for this project. So I gave up on this idea and ended up with the design above. I rather like the result.
> 
> Corinna


 
I love it!


----------



## jamielynn

so CUTE!


----------



## Stinkerbe11

DH and I designed a travel mug insert (I borrowed some images from  board DISigners), I laminated them and gave a coffee mug to each adult in our FE group.  I wanted something that could be used on the cruise and also as a souvenir after the trip.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Stinkerbe11 said:


> DH and I designed a travel mug insert (I borrowed some images from  board DISigners), I laminated them and gave a coffee mug to each adult in our FE group.  I wanted something that could be used on the cruise and also as a souvenir after the trip.



I love them. What a great idea.

Corinna


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

dolphingirl47 said:


> I have finally uploaded the photos of the Fish Extender gift that I made for the Panama Canal Cruise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never quite had such a hard time coming up with a Fish Extender gift then this time. This went through multiple design changes during the planning process. Initially I was going to make Pirate themed key chains with Swarovski crystals in the colours of the ship and pewter skulls. I bought the fittings for this, but from a different supplier than usual and the stem was thicker so the crystals would not fit. So I decided to try crackle glass beads instead of the Swarovski crystals as they have larger holes. Unfortunately the holes were still too small, but I actually liked the effect of the crackle glass beads better than the Swarovski crystals. So I decided that I would use eye pins and add a charm at the bottom. However, eye pins are to thin to withstand the hammering that they would get as a key chain. So I changed from that idea to zip pulls/ bag charms. Then I had to go on the hunt for charms to put on the end and found those ship wheels, which I really like. I was still going with the pirate theme though and ordered the skulls. I ordered pewter skulls from this supplier before and they were drilled top to bottom. This batch was drilled from side to side and did not work at all for this project. So I gave up on this idea and ended up with the design above. I rather like the result.
> 
> Corinna



Great gift!


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Stinkerbe11 said:


> DH and I designed a travel mug insert (I borrowed some images from board DISigners), I laminated them and gave a coffee mug to each adult in our FE group. I wanted something that could be used on the cruise and also as a souvenir after the trip.


 
WOW!!!  These are great.  Can I ask where you bought the tumblers from?


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

Stinkerbe11 said:


> DH and I designed a travel mug insert (I borrowed some images from  board DISigners), I laminated them and gave a coffee mug to each adult in our FE group.  I wanted something that could be used on the cruise and also as a souvenir after the trip.



That's a great gift too.


----------



## Pinky166

mrp4352 said:


> Hi!  I'm back, so I can share my FE gifts now!  I worked with Tinkerbell and we made bottles of Pixie Dust for people to remember their Dream cruise!



I was lucky enough to get one of these.......thanks Michelle!  It is so cute & thankfully it safely made it all the way home to the UK.


----------



## Rogue1230

The mug and the charm are super cute.  The sand bottle I love and am thinking if I can duplicate but instead of sand using sugar- like pizie stick sugar with edible glitter?  But then getting it thru TSA and people getting it home thru customs?  ( what is this small bottle of powder maam?)

Aby thoughts?  I do really like the charm and the mug too?  Is the mug from Oriental Trading?


----------



## mrp4352

Rogue1230 said:


> The mug and the charm are super cute.  The sand bottle I love and am thinking if I can duplicate but instead of sand using sugar- like pizie stick sugar with edible glitter?  But then getting it thru TSA and people getting it home thru customs?  ( what is this small bottle of powder maam?)
> 
> Aby thoughts?  I do really like the charm and the mug too?  Is the mug from Oriental Trading?



Actually, it's filled with glitter (about 1/3 of the way only).  I used a combination of regular glitter and a glitter mix called pixie dust that included stars.

I think 1-2 bottles for the recipients won't cause the TSA any heartattacks - it was the full case in my carry-on they had questions about!


----------



## memowse9

Hi all!  I'm desperately hoping others on my Alaskan cruise want to do FEs.  I bummed that there won't be any pirate themed stuff on this cruise (although I certainly understand why) so that takes away a bunch of my ideas.  Anyone have any good ideas for Alaskan themed gifts??


----------



## mellers

memowse9 said:


> Hi all!  I'm desperately hoping others on my Alaskan cruise want to do FEs.  I bummed that there won't be any pirate themed stuff on this cruise (although I certainly understand why) so that takes away a bunch of my ideas.  Anyone have any good ideas for Alaskan themed gifts??



If you are on the August 16th cruise...don't read this...nothing to see 






I bought a bunch of Disney-themed lanyards from party city, and these ID pouches from the Oriental Trading Company--I thought that would be useful on the cruise, and fun, but nobody would need to take it home if it would take up too much space in their luggage.

The pouches:  http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/b...ial&sd=Design+Your+Own!+Canvas+ID+Pouches#RL0


----------



## Woobie

So I had an idea from WAY back in this post. Since I'm not sailing until Aug, I need to stop reading this post. I keep coming up with more ideas. I LOVE to craft, so this is dangerous!! If I had more time, I'd keep up with my cruise board to see what might be a better fit. That group is CHATTY, though. lol Keep the pictures coming. You're all so talented.


----------



## uncw89

Woobie said:


> So I had an idea from WAY back in this post. Since I'm not sailing until Aug, I need to stop reading this post. I keep coming up with more ideas. I LOVE to craft, so this is dangerous!! If I had more time, I'd keep up with my cruise board to see what might be a better fit. That group is CHATTY, though. lol Keep the pictures coming. You're all so talented.



Aren't we on the same cruise? I'm still trying to figure out what I'm going to do for my FE's too!


----------



## Octoberbride03

CRUIZEN MAMMA said:


> as promised my FE gift it is a picture of the wonder printed on tissue paper then decopaged to a tile and added vinyl lettering with my cricut the sealed with a clear coat.



I love decopage.  Don't get to do it often enough.  How did you get the image printed onto the tissue paper?  I don't think that would work with my printer.


----------



## Woobie

Octoberbride03 said:


> How did you get the image printed onto the tissue paper?  I don't think that would work with my printer.



I do this to make coasters. I tape the tissue paper to a piece of printer paper. It feeds through the printer easier. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## memowse9

mellers said:


> If you are on the August 16th cruise...don't read this...nothing to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a bunch of Disney-themed lanyards from party city, and these ID pouches from the Oriental Trading Company--I thought that would be useful on the cruise, and fun, but nobody would need to take it home if it would take up too much space in their luggage.
> 
> The pouches:  http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/b...ial&sd=Design+Your+Own!+Canvas+ID+Pouches#RL0



Nope!  We are on the July 26th sailing.


----------



## momcicle

Thanks for all the great ideas.


----------



## szubieta

I had one of the designers make some bookmarks with our cruise dates on them.  I have been looking for some card stock (Avery or the likes) to print them on.  Has anyone made these before and did you laminate them?  What was your experiences with bookmarks?  TIA for any advice.


----------



## munchkin322

LittleDisneyLovers said:


> OK, I'm back from my WBTA and as promised here is what I gave to all cabins.
> Photo Albums -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koala's per person ( I am Australian )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a packet of Tim Tams and some Australian postcards.
> The kids got their own gifts as I posted a few months ago, the boys got a Steve Irwin pack and girls an Activity book that I made.
> 
> I really hope everyone liked it. This was my first cruise and first FE's, I wasn't sure what to expect, we had so much fun making and delivering our FE's and the kids loved coming back to the room and checking our FE.  We got so many great gifts, I especially loved the homemade ones.



We'll be participating in our first FE on our 2nd Disney cruise in March, and you inspired me to make a photo album!!  I'm about to go and get some materials now!  LOL  I know I only got about 30 days before sailing, and we'll see how it goes!  I'll come back and post my finish product.  Can't wait!!


----------



## mainstreetmagic

The coffee mugs came out adorable!  What a great idea!


----------



## mafpi

Dont look if your on the April 10 Wonder cruise
My FE gifts.  Personalized embroidered tote bags




http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/522/medium/IMG_0644.jpg


----------



## mafpi

mafpi said:


> Dont look if your on the April 10 Wonder cruise
> My FE gifts.  Personalized embroidered tote bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/522/medium/IMG_0644.jpg




http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/522/IMG_0644.jpg


----------



## mafpi

mafpi said:


> Dont look if your on the April 10 Wonder cruise
> My FE gifts.  Personalized embroidered tote bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/522/medium/IMG_0644.jpg


----------



## gfolchick

mafpi said:


> Dont look if your on the April 10 Wonder cruise
> My FE gifts.  Personalized embroidered tote bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/522/medium/IMG_0644.jpg



Wow!!  Very impressive.  
How many cabins are participating on your cruise?


----------



## liberty6201

mafpi said:


>



OMGosh Mafpi i soooooo want to be on your cruise - i LOVE LOVE LOVE those bags!!! Did you do them?  I am so jealous - wanna come on the Fantasy next April ;-)


----------



## morgansmom2000

Wow!  Those are amazing!  We got one similar on our Magic Halloween Cruise last year.  Good times, good times.


----------



## tiggerb

LOOOVE the bags!  Wish I was on your cruise!  Adorable!


----------



## Lexa

mafpi said:


> Dont look if your on the April 10 Wonder cruise
> My FE gifts.  Personalized embroidered tote bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/522/medium/IMG_0644.jpg



Thats so great! Where did you get your tot embroidered?


----------



## mafpi

I work in an embroidery shop.  i told my boss what I was doing, and he allowed me to crete the design and sew eight of them out


----------



## mafpi

gfolchick said:


> Wow!!  Very impressive.
> How many cabins are participating on your cruise?


Not sure yet.  Have not received the cutoff date


----------



## slcmom

Hi everyone
I love this thread. Now I have a (slightly off-topic) question...a few pages ago (I can't find the post now) when discussing sand, someone talked about the hassle friends had had importing sterilized sand to use in their marriage 'sand ceremony'. I dying to know what a sand ceremony is. Please, someone, can you explain?

Thanks,
Ann


----------



## AnotherPrincess

A sand ceremony is the same concept as lighting a unity candle. The bride and groom each get their own canister or vase of sand and at a specified time during the wedding ceremony, they will simultaneously pour their individual containers of sand into one. This symbolizes their separate lives becoming one. I have seen where 2 different colors of sand are used and the couple takes turns layering them into the shared container. This symbolizes that while their lives have become one, they are still their own individuals.


----------



## Spiffie

mafpi said:


> Not sure yet.  Have not received the cutoff date



I am not on your cruise, but I sure want to be!!!


----------



## slcmom

AnotherPrincess said:


> A sand ceremony is the same concept as lighting a unity candle. The bride and groom each get their own canister or vase of sand and at a specified time during the wedding ceremony, they will simultaneously pour their individual containers of sand into one. This symbolizes their separate lives becoming one. I have seen where 2 different colors of sand are used and the couple takes turns layering them into the shared container. This symbolizes that while their lives have become one, they are still their own individuals.



Thanks for the info. That sounds lovely!


----------



## simbasmom2

WOW!!! Love the bags! I want to cruise with you! I am drinking out of stinkerbell's mug (adorable) right now...it makes me happy.  What great memories we all made on our MR cruise!


----------



## DizDaddy

AnotherPrincess said:


> A sand ceremony is the same concept as lighting a unity candle. The bride and groom each get their own canister or vase of sand and at a specified time during the wedding ceremony, they will simultaneously pour their individual containers of sand into one. This symbolizes their separate lives becoming one. I have seen where 2 different colors of sand are used and the couple takes turns layering them into the shared container. This symbolizes that while their lives have become one, they are still their own individuals.


We renewed our vows on the Magic last Februrary.  My wife found info on the internet for the sand ceremony, and our version was slightly modified, in that we had everyone that traveled with us (11 total) add sand.   Today that sand sits in a souvenir hurricane drink of the day glass (Bahama Mama removed, of course).


----------



## Mindyjoy

mafpi said:


> Not sure yet.  Have not received the cutoff date



I am on your cruise and I think as of right now we have 9 or 10 cabins participating.    (PS - Love the tote!)


----------



## CRUIZEN MAMMA

Woobie said:


> I do this to make coasters. I tape the tissue paper to a piece of printer paper. It feeds through the printer easier. Just my 2 cents.



that is exactly how I did it- tape tissue paper to a regular sheet of printer paper- you can also wrap the tissie paper around the reg paper but sometimes it won't feed right and crinkles.


----------



## JKSWonder

AnotherPrincess said:


> A sand ceremony is the same concept as lighting a unity candle. The bride and groom each get their own canister or vase of sand and at a specified time during the wedding ceremony, they will simultaneously pour their individual containers of sand into one. This symbolizes their separate lives becoming one. I have seen where 2 different colors of sand are used and the couple takes turns layering them into the shared container. This symbolizes that while their lives have become one, they are still their own individuals.



My brother did this at his second wedding.  They had three containers of different sands, one for him, one for my sister-in-law and one for my niece, his daughter from his first marriage.  It was supposed to symbolize the three of them becoming a new family.  It was sweet and you could tell my niece was thrilled they included her.


----------



## Stinkerbe11

TIGGERmetoo said:


> WOW!!!  These are great.  Can I ask where you bought the tumblers from?



I bought the tumblers online at Oriental Trading.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Thanks - they look wonderful!


----------



## Snooptoo

Stinkerbe11 said:


> DH and I designed a travel mug insert (I borrowed some images from  board DISigners), I laminated them and gave a coffee mug to each adult in our FE group.  I wanted something that could be used on the cruise and also as a souvenir after the trip.



These are wonderful but now everyone is going to think I stole the idea from you. I have mugs with handle's I am using for our adult gift I bought them about 2 months ago. I finally got my design done today now I just need to get use of a better printer and I will be done. I'll post photos when we get back. I don't want anyone sneaking a peak as I know a few of them look at this thread.


----------



## Meg'n'walt

I've been making these as a teachersgift last summer, would you think the bucketholders would make part of a good FE gift (without the supplies of course ?)


----------



## KatyTxGal

Wow!! Love the mugs!


----------



## wld4mky

Meg'n'walt said:


> I've been making these as a teachersgift last summer, would you think the bucketholders would make part of a good FE gift (without the supplies of course ?)



I love that idea! I think they would be great.


----------



## mafpi

Mindyjoy said:


> I am on your cruise and I think as of right now we have 9 or 10 cabins participating.    (PS - Love the tote!)



Hey no peaking!!


----------



## WDW Enabler

Wow I can not believe I have been off the ship as long as I have and yet still never posted pictures of the gifts we made.

We use out Yudu machine (personal screen printer) for shirts all the time. Well it finally bled over to FE gifts.

We screen printed our version of the DCL logo onto pot holders for the adults treat bags for the kids and a tote bag for each stateroom.






 the starting image






Screen printing (excuse the mess the craft room was destroyed in the name of FE gift construction and assembly














Some of the finished products

If you have any questions feel free to ask. The DISign was made by myself and idrivealumina.... we like our Pirate Cruise Line (PCL) logo so much we made all 4 staterooms worth of the group PCL shirts.


----------



## queenbee99

LOVE this!!! GREAT JOB!





WDW Enabler said:


> Wow I can not believe I have been off the ship as long as I have and yet still never posted pictures of the gifts we made.
> 
> We use out Yudu machine (personal screen printer) for shirts all the time. Well it finally bled over to FE gifts.
> 
> We screen printed our version of the DCL logo onto pot holders for the adults treat bags for the kids and a tote bag for each stateroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the starting image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screen printing (excuse the mess the craft room was destroyed in the name of FE gift construction and assembly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the finished products
> 
> If you have any questions feel free to ask. The DISign was made by myself and idrivealumina.... we like our Pirate Cruise Line (PCL) logo so much we made all 4 staterooms worth of the group PCL shirts.


----------



## TLSnell1981

Awesome thread, but...now I'm a little intimidated!


----------



## Mindyjoy

mafpi said:


> Hey no peaking!!



LOL!  I saw the images before I saw the date!!!!  You can put the image behind a link if you don't want anyone else on your sailing to see.


----------



## mafpi

Mindyjoy said:


> LOL!  I saw the images before I saw the date!!!!  You can put the image behind a link if you don't want anyone else on your sailing to see.



It took me a long time just to figure out how to post it.


----------



## morgansmom2000

Those pot holders and tote bags are great!


----------



## WDW Enabler

morgansmom2000 said:


> Those pot holders and tote bags are great!



Thank you! The Yudu machine is so easy and addictive once you get used to it. And clearance plain pot holders and treat bags (Michael's craft store) sure helped the budget.

We also all had matching shirts for pirate night.

Mike


----------



## JackNMel

Here are some pics of the FE gifts I have been working on for our spring break cruise on the Dream (YAY!!).
I am doing necklaces for the girls/women, and keychains for the boys/men.
I got more age appropriate gifts for the younger kids, but hope the older kids like the homemade gifts! 
It has been fun making them (they are scrabble tiles).






























Sorry some of the pics are a little fuzzy, and the close ups look kind of pixilated, but they don't look like that in person!!


----------



## JackNMel

OK, the pics aren't showing up, not sure why. Can anyone offer some advice? I posted them through Picassa Web albums (google photos), but all I am getting is the red x boxes. Grr... I am computer illiterate, so this is a challenge for me  
TIA, Mel


----------



## birkner

JackNMel said:


> OK, the pics aren't showing up, not sure why. Can anyone offer some advice? I posted them through Picassa Web albums (google photos), but all I am getting is the red x boxes. Grr... I am computer illiterate, so this is a challenge for me
> TIA, Mel



You need to use Photobucket where you can sign up for a free album.  Check this link:  Photobucket


----------



## JackNMel

Ok, my dh figured it out, he is so smart!! 

Thank you to all the DISigners who I got my inspiration from. Your creativity is amazing! Thanks for letting us use your images to make our own projects!

Have a great weekend everyone!

Mel


----------



## True Romance

JackNMel said:


> Here are some pics of the FE gifts I have been working on for our spring break cruise on the Dream (YAY!!).
> I am doing necklaces for the girls/women, and keychains for the boys/men.
> I got more age appropriate gifts for the younger kids, but hope the older kids like the homemade gifts!
> It has been fun making them (they are scrabble tiles).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry some of the pics are a little fuzzy, and the close ups look kind of pixilated, but they don't look like that in person!!



JackNMel, good job love your tiles. I am actually doing the same thing for my spring break cruise on the Wonder. I was having a hard time resizing the photos for the tiles. So I ended up buying some scrabble tile collage sheets on Etsy. I so wanted the DCL logo. How did you resize that and the magazine Mickey Dream cover?


----------



## morgansmom2000

WDW Enabler said:


> Thank you! The Yudu machine is so easy and addictive once you get used to it. And clearance plain pot holders and treat bags (Michael's craft store) sure helped the budget.
> 
> We also all had matching shirts for pirate night.
> 
> Mike



I don't have the Yudu, but I have a Cricut (also made by Provocraft).  We cut iron on vinyl out with the Cricut and made pirate night t-shirts too.  





















Each one had a hidden Mickey






Since it was Halloween while we were on the ship, we also did the Mickey tie-dye and added a vinyl jack-o-lantern face too.






One last one I made was a peace love mickey.  Morgan wore it to CC and when Mickey saw it, he did the peace sign.  This was our Christmas card this year.






I'd love to see your shirts!



JackNMel said:


> Here are some pics of the FE gifts I have been working on for our spring break cruise on the Dream (YAY!!).
> I am doing necklaces for the girls/women, and keychains for the boys/men.
> I got more age appropriate gifts for the younger kids, but hope the older kids like the homemade gifts!
> It has been fun making them (they are scrabble tiles).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry some of the pics are a little fuzzy, and the close ups look kind of pixilated, but they don't look like that in person!!



These are awesome!  How are you getting the images to stay on?  Mod podge?


----------



## JackNMel

True Romance, my husband sized the pics for me, I am terrible when it comes to computer stuff!!
Morgansmom, I glued the pics on the tiles with regular glue, and then I covered them with a clear plastic sticker that  I got from an ebay seller. I experimented with something called diamond glaze, but I didn't like the way they came out, it turned yellow and tended to pull up at the corners.
Thanks for the compliments, I think they are cute too!


----------



## HebeJebe

WDW Enabler - 

O - M - G!  I would KILL for one of these!  AWESOME!


----------



## morgansmom2000

JackNMel said:


> True Romance, my husband sized the pics for me, I am terrible when it comes to computer stuff!!
> Morgansmom, I glued the pics on the tiles with regular glue, and then I covered them with a clear plastic sticker that  I got from an ebay seller. I experimented with something called diamond glaze, but I didn't like the way they came out, it turned yellow and tended to pull up at the corners.
> Thanks for the compliments, I think they are cute too!



Really cute idea.  I like the size, because they wouldn't take up too much space to get there!


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

JackNMel said:


> Here are some pics of the FE gifts I have been working on for our spring break cruise on the Dream (YAY!!).
> I am doing necklaces for the girls/women, and keychains for the boys/men.
> I got more age appropriate gifts for the younger kids, but hope the older kids like the homemade gifts!
> It has been fun making them (they are scrabble tiles).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry some of the pics are a little fuzzy, and the close ups look kind of pixilated, but they don't look like that in person!!



These are GREAT! I'm just sad that we're not on the same cruise. I wonder if you or anyone else would do FE swaps off the ship? I don't know how to post pictures of what I made, but we like them. The creative portion is handmade note cards. Maybe someone will like it and post it after the cruise.


----------



## kellyb2000

morgansmom - love the shirts!  I have a cricut also and think I can figure everything out except one little detail.  The "bandana" on the rock princess skull...I'm guessing that is just the ears from one the the mickey carts, but how did you do the tied knot part on the side???  I guess I should just ask how you did the whole bandana?  So, so cute!


----------



## IndianaPrincess

JackNMel said:


> True Romance, my husband sized the pics for me, I am terrible when it comes to computer stuff!!
> Morgansmom, I glued the pics on the tiles with regular glue, and then I covered them with a clear plastic sticker that  I got from an ebay seller. I experimented with something called diamond glaze, but I didn't like the way they came out, it turned yellow and tended to pull up at the corners.
> Thanks for the compliments, I think they are cute too!



I have been trying to do this for weeks now with no success (trying glazes and mod podge and random stuff).  Can you please let me know the name of the stickers or PM me the link for the ebay seller?  I really want to be able to make some awesome scrabble jewelry for myself but I can't get it right!

THANK YOU!


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

JackNMel said:


> Here are some pics of the FE gifts I have been working on for our spring break cruise on the Dream (YAY!!).
> I am doing necklaces for the girls/women, and keychains for the boys/men.
> I got more age appropriate gifts for the younger kids, but hope the older kids like the homemade gifts!
> It has been fun making them (they are scrabble tiles).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry some of the pics are a little fuzzy, and the close ups look kind of pixilated, but they don't look like that in person!!



These are GREAT! I'm just sad that we're not on the same cruise. I wonder if you or anyone else would do FE swaps off the ship? I don't know how to post pictures of what I made, but we like them. The creative portion is handmade note cards. Maybe someone will like it and post it after the cruise.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

That's what I am making too, scrabble tile necklaces.  I was cruising the Wonder MR Oct cruise but my DH's vacation fell through so we moved to the Sept 2012 7 nt Western on the Fantasy.  More time to work on my FE.  I actually had different things I mod podge on my tiles, however how did ur DH get them that small with out ruining the graphic?  I will post of one mine when done!


----------



## True Romance

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> That's what I am making too, scrabble tile necklaces.  I was cruising the Wonder MR Oct cruise but my DH's vacation fell through so we moved to the Sept 2012 7 nt Western on the Fantasy.  More time to work on my FE.  I actually had different things I mod podge on my tiles, however how did ur DH get them that small with out ruining the graphic?  I will post of one mine when done!



I would love to know how JackNMels DH got them small too. I have been using ModPodge to to glue the image on the tile an then a Diamond Glaze type on top. I have been getting some bubbles, would be interested in the stickers. I got the chains and bails from Etsy. Also will do keychains for the men.

I don't want to post a pic of mine until after the cruise. In case my fellow FE participants are lurking


----------



## Ashansen

True Romance said:


> I would love to know how JackNMels DH got them small too. I have been using ModPodge to to glue the image on the tile an then a Diamond Glaze type on top. I have been getting some bubbles, would be interested in the stickers. I got the chains and bails from Etsy. Also will do keychains for the men.
> 
> I don't want to post a pic of mine until after the cruise. In case my fellow FE participants are lurking




Wondering if you can search on epoxy stickers on Etsy...I buy mine for bottlecap necklaces from Etsy, and that's what they are called.  Never looked for square ones.

Ashley


----------



## JackNMel

Hey everyone, I got the stickers on ebay. The seller's store is Those-sweet-sensations, and she sells stuff for bottle cap necklaces also. I think these scrabble sized stickers are the way to go, the diamond glaze takes a lot longer, and when I used it, it tended to pull the corners up when it was dry.
 Other sellers offer the square tiles too, you can compare prices.
    I will ask my husband how he sized the images and get back to you on that. I absolutely love this thread, and am amazed at the creativity of everyone here. Looking forward to seeing what we get in our FE during our cruise!!


----------



## IndianaPrincess

JackNMel said:


> Hey everyone, I got the stickers on ebay. The seller's store is Those-sweet-sensations, and she sells stuff for bottle cap necklaces also. I think these scrabble sized stickers are the way to go, the diamond glaze takes a lot longer, and when I used it, it tended to pull the corners up when it was dry.
> Other sellers offer the square tiles too, you can compare prices.
> I will ask my husband how he sized the images and get back to you on that. I absolutely love this thread, and am amazed at the creativity of everyone here. Looking forward to seeing what we get in our FE during our cruise!!



THANK YOU! I already placed my order for 50 stickers! I have about been in tears with the amount of time and research I've spent on this project. I'm excited about it again!


----------



## Mmketeer

Okay I am not crafty, so I need some help. 
I would like to give out Disney related page markers for books for the FE I signed up for. I use one now and love it. It's just made of a hard paper folded in half and theirs a magnet on both sides, so you can clip it in the page and close the book without dog earing it. Any idea where I can buy these? It seems like such a easy idea that I can't believe someone hasn't already done it.  Thanks!


----------



## dolphingirl47

JackNMel said:


> Here are some pics of the FE gifts I have been working on for our spring break cruise on the Dream (YAY!!).
> I am doing necklaces for the girls/women, and keychains for the boys/men.
> I got more age appropriate gifts for the younger kids, but hope the older kids like the homemade gifts!
> It has been fun making them (they are scrabble tiles).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry some of the pics are a little fuzzy, and the close ups look kind of pixilated, but they don't look like that in person!!



I love the necklaces. I wish I was on your cruise.



morgansmom2000 said:


> I don't have the Yudu, but I have a Cricut (also made by Provocraft).  We cut iron on vinyl out with the Cricut and made pirate night t-shirts too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each one had a hidden Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it was Halloween while we were on the ship, we also did the Mickey tie-dye and added a vinyl jack-o-lantern face too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One last one I made was a peace love mickey.  Morgan wore it to CC and when Mickey saw it, he did the peace sign.  This was our Christmas card this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see your shirts!
> 
> 
> 
> These are awesome!  How are you getting the images to stay on?  Mod podge?



Great t shirts 

Corinna


----------



## mafpi

Hi I was going to make theese as FE gifts, but as I did them for my kids, I realized how much work and money went into it.  Thought i would share
Hi.  Thought I would share what i did for my kids.  A special journal for them.  Special thanks to all the disigners that shared their work.
































































Sorry for all the pictures, but I wanted you to see the whole book.


----------



## mafpi

mafpi said:


> Hi I was going to make theese as FE gifts, but as I did them for my kids, I realized how much work and money went into it.  Thought i would share
> Hi.  Thought I would share what i did for my kids.  A special journal for them.  Special thanks to all the disigners that shared their work.
> Sorry for all the pictures, but I wanted you to see the whole book.


I missed two pages


----------



## morgansmom2000

kellyb2000 said:


> morgansmom - love the shirts!  I have a cricut also and think I can figure everything out except one little detail.  The "bandana" on the rock princess skull...I'm guessing that is just the ears from one the the mickey carts, but how did you do the tied knot part on the side???  I guess I should just ask how you did the whole bandana?  So, so cute!



I welded the ears to the skull in Design Studio.  The red Mickeys are just small ones cut out with the Cricut.  The bandanna is from Life's a Beach, I think.  Let me see if I can find my files.



Mmketeer said:


> Okay I am not crafty, so I need some help.
> I would like to give out Disney related page markers for books for the FE I signed up for. I use one now and love it. It's just made of a hard paper folded in half and theirs a magnet on both sides, so you can clip it in the page and close the book without dog earing it. Any idea where I can buy these? It seems like such a easy idea that I can't believe someone hasn't already done it.  Thanks!



I made these in October!  I cut paper to size, scored them in half, and cut the corners.  Put on the picture, put the magnet on them, Voila!


----------



## morgansmom2000

dolphingirl47 said:


> Great t shirts
> 
> Corinna



Thanks!


----------



## LuvEeyore

Subbing and loving the ideas!!  Keep the ideas coming so I can get some ideas for the cruise I am thinking about booking.


----------



## 2carsboys

I am new to cruising and wondered where I go to find out if there is an FE group for our cruise, we will be on the Dream, July 29, 2011.  Thanks.


----------



## jilljill

2carsboys said:


> I am new to cruising and wondered where I go to find out if there is an FE group for our cruise, we will be on the Dream, July 29, 2011.  Thanks.



You will need to check in with the meets thread for your sailing:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2335001


----------



## jenbessey

Okay everyone, I am going on the Dream in two weeks.  I just started on this message board yesterday and I have purchase my fish extender today on ebay.  Now after looking at all these wonderful gifts that you all have made, I don't know what to do.  I need something quick and easy because I need to have it done by next weekend.  I NEED HELP!  Any more good ideas?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## CasaMartinez

True Romance said:


> I would love to know how JackNMels DH got them small too. I have been using ModPodge to to glue the image on the tile an then a Diamond Glaze type on top. I have been getting some bubbles, would be interested in the stickers. I got the chains and bails from Etsy. Also will do keychains for the men.
> 
> I don't want to post a pic of mine until after the cruise. In case my fellow FE participants are lurking



 This thread is great and I've been looking at all the amazing talent here for awhile.  I would love to say that I wouldn't look at your pics if you posted them but I probably wouldn't be able to resist!!


----------



## mafpi

OK, I've had alot of people ask me how I did theese. So please bear with me as I try to explain. Remember, I am no expert, just a parent trying to make a special gift for my kids.
First I requested a welcome letter from a disigner, link below, printed it on photo paper and used it as page two.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2622431
Then I found another disigner and went thru his shared photos in his disney cruise folder and found logos and journal pages. link below
http://www.4shared.com/dir/19077581/...0/sharing.html
Then I just searched thru different disigner photo bucket and shared pages for autograph cards and downloaded them. Then I googled "Disney cruise name badge" and got one that I pasted on my front cover. link below
http://media.photobucket.com/image/d...s/01cruise.jpg
Then I dowloaded a walt disney font to put into my windows alphabet. link below
http://www.pickafont.com/fonts/W/Wal... V4 1.html
Then with The Print Shop Program, copy pasted, cropped inserted, made bigger, whatever my imagination thouht would look good, created the pages. Laid it out to how I thought it would look good. Printed double sided on heavy card stock. Printed the front cover, back cover and welcome letters on photo paper. Took it to a print shop, had them laminate the covers and spiral bind it. Now this might seem like alot, but if you take your time and let your imagination run, it will come out great. Everybody that I showed my book to loves it. I made four pages for autographs, eight pages for sea days, pages for the restaraunts, cabin, ports, friends, and crew members. Really look into that link that has the journal pages. They really get all the credit. Hope this helped. Cant wait to give them to my kids.
All three books costed me about $30

Quote:


mafpi said:


> Hi I was going to make theese as FE gifts, but as I did them for my kids, I realized how much work and money went into it.  Thought i would share
> Hi.  Thought I would share what i did for my kids.  A special journal for them.  Special thanks to all the disigners that shared their work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the pictures, but I wanted you to see the whole book.


----------



## ernierich

Love the book but I can't get the last three links to work  (I think they have been truncated).  Any chance you could re-post them? 

Many Thanks

Ernie.


----------



## Never to old

jenbessey said:


> Okay everyone, I am going on the Dream in two weeks.  I just started on this message board yesterday and I have purchase my fish extender today on ebay.  Now after looking at all these wonderful gifts that you all have made, I don't know what to do.  I need something quick and easy because I need to have it done by next weekend.  I NEED HELP!  Any more good ideas?  Thanks in advance.




We are sailing together.  Don't stress over this.  Here is a easy idea.  You can make magnets.  These can be paper or the wood.  Sometimes AC and Michaels have pre-painted wooden things like skulls, flip flops, fish, sand castle, ships, etc. You can just buy a roll of self sticking magnetic tape and cut it into pieces and adhere it to the back.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

mafpi said:


> OK, I've had alot of people ask me how I did theese. So please bear with me as I try to explain. Remember, I am no expert, just a parent trying to make a special gift for my kids.
> First I requested a welcome letter from a disigner, link below, printed it on photo paper and used it as page two.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2622431
> Then I found another disigner and went thru his shared photos in his disney cruise folder and found logos and journal pages. link below
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/19077581/...0/sharing.html
> Then I just searched thru different disigner photo bucket and shared pages for autograph cards and downloaded them. Then I googled "Disney cruise name badge" and got one that I pasted on my front cover. link below
> http://media.photobucket.com/image/d...s/01cruise.jpg
> Then I dowloaded a walt disney font to put into my windows alphabet. link below
> http://www.pickafont.com/fonts/W/Wal... V4 1.html
> Then with The Print Shop Program, copy pasted, cropped inserted, made bigger, whatever my imagination thouht would look good, created the pages. Laid it out to how I thought it would look good. Printed double sided on heavy card stock. Printed the front cover, back cover and welcome letters on photo paper. Took it to a print shop, had them laminate the covers and spiral bind it. Now this might seem like alot, but if you take your time and let your imagination run, it will come out great. Everybody that I showed my book to loves it. I made four pages for autographs, eight pages for sea days, pages for the restaraunts, cabin, ports, friends, and crew members. Really look into that link that has the journal pages. They really get all the credit. Hope this helped. Cant wait to give them to my kids.
> All three books costed me about $30
> 
> Quote:



Your journal looks wonderful.  I have saved all the pages I have found over the months for my girls.  The youngest will be in 3rd grade when we go and part of the teachers vacation assignment is that they journal.  I was gonna just hook them together with a ring but I love the spiral bound you have had done...very nice!!!  Did you print them at home?  It looks like it would take alot of color from the printer.  Think I am requesting the print shop to do it for me!  Thanks for posting, your kids will love them and they will make something awesome for their memory boxes!


----------



## maggie blossom

Does the self sticking magnet tape work on all kinds of surfaces?

 My daughter is making some great things (think Mickey ears) from sculpey clay.  I would like to attach a magnet. Anyone done this? Will that magnet tape work on this?

 Many thanks!!!!


----------



## DisneyZell

maggie blossom said:


> Does the self sticking magnet tape work on all kinds of surfaces?
> 
> My daughter is making some great things (think Mickey ears) from sculpey clay.  I would like to attach a magnet. Anyone done this? Will that magnet tape work on this?
> 
> Many thanks!!!!



I find that if the sticky magnets do not work, I will just hot glue them...works all the time for me!  HTH.


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

Just FYI:  I am making magnets for our door and magnetic bookmarks.  I have a laminator at home so I use that.  I have kept all the free magnets I get in the mail, or on phone books, etc.. from people wanting your business.  I then glued the laminated picture to the magnets after I cut them to size.  Very cheap and easy to do..


----------



## Woobie

Lauralooneyfordisney said:


> I have kept all the free magnets I get in the mail, or on phone books, etc.. from people wanting your business.  I then glued the laminated picture to the magnets after I cut them to size.  Very cheap and easy to do..



That's a GREAT idea. I'm going to have to remember that the next time I get these in the mail!! Thanks. (kinda one of those "Why didn't I think of that?" lol)


----------



## moomy-san

For those of you wanting to do the tile necklaces:
You can also use a product called EP Lite available at Michael's.  It is a 2-part epoxy/resin and you mix it in small batches, paint it on with a brush and use a straw to lightly blow out the bubbles.  I am a hair-bow maker and my husband makes 2000+ bottle caps/year for me using this product.  We tried every other method and this is a bit more work but a better result.  Our key chains have gone thru the wash and the image didn't bleed or peel.  The clear stickers tend to color over time, and the diamond glaze and stickers are not water resistant.  HTH.

We did bottlecap necklaces and keychains for our FE on the Feb. 6 MR... hope everyone liked them


----------



## glassslipper2004

For the person looking for something quick -- how about little bags of candy, and postcards from your hometown?


----------



## IWannaBeAPrincess

I have many FE gifts (all handmade, of course- some in this thread, but the new ones are not) I need some feedback on an idea.

*APRIL 4 - MEXICAN RIVIERA WONDERS - STOP READING NOW!*

So I made these as one of my cabin gifts... This is not a label, they are lightscribed... (please excuse the poor lighting and flash)





and I wanted to make them so that people could go home and burn their digital photos to it... but I started thinking that maybe people don't have a cd burner (do computers even come without those these days?)

Should I put music on it instead?
or 
Leave it blank with instructions on how to burn photos to it as a keepsake, because they probably are disers if they aren't computer savvy.


----------



## HebeJebe

I saw this on Etsy and though I could do that!  What do you think of these?  I'm planning on giving one of these and another item for each room.


----------



## jenbessey

Never to old said:


> We are sailing together.  Don't stress over this.  Here is a easy idea.  You can make magnets.  These can be paper or the wood.  Sometimes AC and Michaels have pre-painted wooden things like skulls, flip flops, fish, sand castle, ships, etc. You can just buy a roll of self sticking magnetic tape and cut it into pieces and adhere it to the back.



Thanks so much for your idea.  I actually was planning on doing something like that anyway.  I will be leaving for our trip on the 7th from Allentown.  We will be in Orlando for a few days and then board the ship.  Can't wait to meet you all.  It is going to be so fun.


----------



## Mmketeer

morgansmom2000 said:


> I welded the ears to the skull in Design Studio.  The red Mickeys are just small ones cut out with the Cricut.  The bandanna is from Life's a Beach, I think.  Let me see if I can find my files.
> 
> 
> 
> I made these in October!  I cut paper to size, scored them in half, and cut the corners.  Put on the picture, put the magnet on them, Voila!




Yes, these are excatly what I was talking about! Thank you.


----------



## sorul82?

HebeJebe said:


> I saw this on Etsy and though I could do that!  What do you think of these?  I'm planning on giving one of these and another item for each room.



That is just too stinkin cute!!


----------



## amysuch

hebejebe said:


> i saw this on etsy and though i could do that! What do you think of these? I'm planning on giving one of these and another item for each room.


 


adorable!!!


----------



## HebeJebe

Thanks!  They are REALLY easy to make too if anyone else wants to try them.


----------



## kellyb2000

morgansmom2000 said:


> I welded the ears to the skull in Design Studio.  The red Mickeys are just small ones cut out with the Cricut.  The bandanna is from Life's a Beach, I think.  Let me see if I can find my files.



oh yeah!  I have Life's a Beach but haven't used it in a while - forgot about that pirate in there!  Thanks!!!


----------



## mommyofthreeboys

IWannaBeAPrincess said:


> Should I put music on it instead?
> or
> Leave it blank with instructions on how to burn photos to it as a keepsake, because they probably are disers if they aren't computer savvy.



I vote music. I got a music CD on the last cruise and I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## True Romance

IWannaBeAPrincess said:


> and I wanted to make them so that people could go home and burn their digital photos to it... but I started thinking that maybe people don't have a cd burner (do computers even come without those these days?)
> 
> Should I put music on it instead?
> or
> Leave it blank with instructions on how to burn photos to it as a keepsake, because they probably are disers if they aren't computer savvy.



I say leave it blank for pictures. That is a great idea. I think most people on the DIS are pretty computer savvy. If not, I am sure a friend or family member could do it for them.


----------



## capitalmom

We were on Magic Feb. 12-19. I made three different gifts - paperbag scrapbook albums (1 per family for the moms), post-it note holders for the dads and grandmas, and more durable photo albums for the kids (based on Milliepie's awesome Disigns). A lot of work, but we only had 9 or 10 staterooms participating so it was manageable.  

Here's the paperbag album:











and the post-it matchbook:






and the kids' album:


----------



## adnil530

capitalmom said:


> We were on Magic Feb. 12-19. I made three different gifts - paperbag scrapbook albums (1 per family for the moms), post-it note holders for the dads and grandmas, and more durable photo albums for the kids (based on Milliepie's awesome Disigns). A lot of work, but we only had 9 or 10 staterooms participating so it was manageable.
> 
> Here's the paperbag album:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the post-it matchbook:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the kids' album:





Linda


----------



## Disneyelf10

capitalmom said:


> We were on Magic Feb. 12-19. I made three different gifts - paperbag scrapbook albums (1 per family for the moms), post-it note holders for the dads and grandmas, and more durable photo albums for the kids (based on Milliepie's awesome Disigns). A lot of work, but we only had 9 or 10 staterooms participating so it was manageable.
> 
> Here's the paperbag album:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the post-it matchbook:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the kids' album:



WOW! Love them! Great Job!!  Would have loved to been on your cruise and gotten one in my FE!


----------



## jenbessey

glassslipper2004 said:


> For the person looking for something quick -- how about little bags of candy, and postcards from your hometown?



That is an awesome idea.  Thanks so much.  I was thinking of making magnets or something similar.  
Again Thanks....


----------



## sorul82?

jenbessey said:


> Okay everyone, I am going on the Dream in two weeks.  I just started on this message board yesterday and I have purchase my fish extender today on ebay.  Now after looking at all these wonderful gifts that you all have made, I don't know what to do.  I need something quick and easy because I need to have it done by next weekend.  I NEED HELP!  Any more good ideas?  Thanks in advance.



Quick ideas:

water bottles
glow sticks


----------



## mafpi

depending on the amount of kids, along with my main cabin gift I am giving one to two trading pins to each kid.  I bought a bulk on ebay for my kids and for the FE


----------



## kellyb2000

capitalmom said:


> Here's the paperbag album:



How did you do the "cover" for the paperbag albums?  Waaaay cute!


----------



## uncw89

capitalmom said:


> We were on Magic Feb. 12-19. I made three different gifts - paperbag scrapbook albums (1 per family for the moms), post-it note holders for the dads and grandmas, and more durable photo albums for the kids (based on Milliepie's awesome Disigns). A lot of work, but we only had 9 or 10 staterooms participating so it was manageable.
> 
> Here's the paperbag album:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the post-it matchbook:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the kids' album:



Very cute!!! Where did you get the papers for the albums?


----------



## capitalmom

kellyb2000 said:


> How did you do the "cover" for the paperbag albums?  Waaaay cute!



Thanks everyone   The cover is a 5 1/4" x 12" piece of patterned paper, scored at roughly 5 1/4" and 10 3/4". I used a corner rounder punch on the two corners on the short side of the flap. The little medallion thingy is attached with a hidden staple (attaching right-hand side of the bottom scalloped circle to the short side of the flap) and some glue tape for added strength, and then I used adhesive velcro circles on the back of the left side of the medallion and main part of the cover. 

Inside, there are three sheets - one paper bag, one black sheet of cardstock (5" x 10 1/2") and one white sheet (also 5" x 10 1/2"). The inside sheets were stacked, folded in half and then sewn along the fold (just one seam with a sewing machine). The bottom flap of the paperbag goes on the inside left, and the open end of the bag on the inside right. Then, I glued the back of the right-hand side of the paperbag (just the half with the open end) to the back cover of the album.

@uncw89 - I bought the paper at Jo-ann's.  It's the EK Success 24 page Disney pad, and for $6.99, there was enough to do all of the albums and the post-it covers, with a few scraps left over! It's a nice weight for this project - a little heavier than regular paper, but not quite as thick as Bazill or other cardstock. Here's the link: http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?CATID=cat2676&PRODID=zprd_02263432a  I also used a few scraps of Sandylion Disney papers that I had leftover from my last Disney project 

@Disneyelf10 - got your PM. Let me know if the instructions above make sense or if you have any other questions. I also have more detailed pics of the individual layouts - just need to put them in photobucket and can send you the link if you'd like it. Thanks!

Finally, one other tip for fellow scrappers - after our cruise, we visited the Disney outlet store at the Orlando Premium Outlets on Vineland and I got a DCL logo punch for $7.99 on clearance! I wish I had it when I was making these, but it will definitely come in handy when working on my other cruise pages 

Danielle


----------



## Pooh667

Thes look great! I wish I was on your cruise!!


JackNMel said:


> Here are some pics of the FE gifts I have been working on for our spring break cruise on the Dream (YAY!!).
> I am doing necklaces for the girls/women, and keychains for the boys/men.
> I got more age appropriate gifts for the younger kids, but hope the older kids like the homemade gifts!
> It has been fun making them (they are scrabble tiles).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry some of the pics are a little fuzzy, and the close ups look kind of pixilated, but they don't look like that in person!!


----------



## Disneyelf10

capitalmom said:


> Thanks everyone   The cover is a 5 1/4" x 12" piece of patterned paper, scored at roughly 5 1/4" and 10 3/4". I used a corner rounder punch on the two corners on the short side of the flap. The little medallion thingy is attached with a hidden staple (attaching right-hand side of the bottom scalloped circle to the short side of the flap) and some glue tape for added strength, and then I used adhesive velcro circles on the back of the left side of the medallion and main part of the cover.
> 
> Inside, there are three sheets - one paper bag, one black sheet of cardstock (5" x 10 1/2") and one white sheet (also 5" x 10 1/2"). The inside sheets were stacked, folded in half and then sewn along the fold (just one seam with a sewing machine). The bottom flap of the paperbag goes on the inside left, and the open end of the bag on the inside right. Then, I glued the back of the right-hand side of the paperbag (just the half with the open end) to the back cover of the album.
> 
> @uncw89 - I bought the paper at Jo-ann's.  It's the EK Success 24 page Disney pad, and for $6.99, there was enough to do all of the albums and the post-it covers, with a few scraps left over! It's a nice weight for this project - a little heavier than regular paper, but not quite as thick as Bazill or other cardstock. Here's the link: http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?CATID=cat2676&PRODID=zprd_02263432a  I also used a few scraps of Sandylion Disney papers that I had leftover from my last Disney project
> 
> @Disneyelf10 - got your PM. Let me know if the instructions above make sense or if you have any other questions. I also have more detailed pics of the individual layouts - just need to put them in photobucket and can send you the link if you'd like it. Thanks!
> 
> Finally, one other tip for fellow scrappers - after our cruise, we visited the Disney outlet store at the Orlando Premium Outlets on Vineland and I got a DCL logo punch for $7.99 on clearance! I wish I had it when I was making these, but it will definitely come in handy when working on my other cruise pages
> 
> Danielle




Thanks Danielle!! Love them! If you can either PM me the link or post more pictures I would love to seem them!


----------



## sheryl921

Whew, finally made it through this whole thread (after to take time out in the middle to explain to DH why I was looking at pictures of paintbrushes--loved that idea BTW!).  So many ideas...

I always try to get a Christmas ornament from our vacations, so I'm hoping no one will think it's too wierd to get an ornament for an FE gift on the January 3 cruise!?!  Now I want to get started on making some, and I don't even know if anyone's doing FEs on our cruise yet...heading over to that thread next...


----------



## simbasmom2

JackNMel said:


> Here are some pics of the FE gifts I have been working on for our spring break cruise on the Dream (YAY!!).
> I am doing necklaces for the girls/women, and keychains for the boys/men.
> I got more age appropriate gifts for the younger kids, but hope the older kids like the homemade gifts!
> It has been fun making them (they are scrabble tiles).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry some of the pics are a little fuzzy, and the close ups look kind of pixilated, but they don't look like that in person!!



Love the keychains!  Where did you buy the empty keychains?


----------



## simbasmom2

Are the keychains tiles, too?  Is the picture a sticker? How did you get the ring on a tile?  SOOOOOOOOOO many questions!


----------



## JackNMel

Simbasmom,
   The keychain rings I got at Michael's craft store in the jewelry section. They are all scrabble tiles. I sized the pictures and printed them on  photo paper. Glued them on with white glue, then trimmed them once dry. Covered them with a clear epoxy sticker, glued a silver bail onto the back (for the keychain/necklace to go through), and put them onto the necklace or keychain. There are lots on instructions on youtube that can give you a visual. Honestly they are easy to do, just lots of steps and you should let them dry in between.
   Glad you like them, they are fun to make, and the possibilities are endless if you can get your pic down to the right size (hubby's job, lol). And as a bonus, they don't take up very much room when you are packing for a cruise. I am doing back to back cruises, and will have around 170 or so FE gifts to give out. I have been busy!!  

Melody


----------



## uncw89

JackNMel said:


> Simbasmom,
> The keychain rings I got at Michael's craft store in the jewelry section. They are all scrabble tiles. I sized the pictures and printed them on  photo paper. Glued them on with white glue, then trimmed them once dry. Covered them with a clear epoxy sticker, glued a silver bail onto the back (for the keychain/necklace to go through), and put them onto the necklace or keychain. There are lots on instructions on youtube that can give you a visual. Honestly they are easy to do, just lots of steps and you should let them dry in between.
> Glad you like them, they are fun to make, and the possibilities are endless if you can get your pic down to the right size (hubby's job, lol). And as a bonus, they don't take up very much room when you are packing for a cruise. I am doing back to back cruises, and will have around 170 or so FE gifts to give out. I have been busy!!
> 
> Melody



I was wondering how you did theses too. Where did you get the tiles?
Thanks!


----------



## JackNMel

I got the tiles from ebay, and from hasbro (the game company). You can order scrabble tiles for $6.50 for 100 tiles. I looked at lots of thrift stores for old scrabble games, but had no luck. If you could find them that way, they would be really cheap!


----------



## sorul82?

uncw89 said:


> I was wondering how you did theses too. Where did you get the tiles?
> Thanks!



I think there are Scrabble tiles from the game.


----------



## sorul82?

JackNMel said:


> I got the tiles from ebay, and from hasbro (the game company). You can order scrabble tiles for $6.50 for 100 tiles. I looked at lots of thrift stores for old scrabble games, but had no luck. If you could find them that way, they would be really cheap!



Any ideas of something to use that are a larger than scrabble tiles?  Something 1"x1" maybe?


----------



## Woobie

I make wine charms and necklaces similar to the scrabble tile ones. However, I use clear glass tiles. The image is applied on the back to show through the front. They come in all sorts of shapes (square, rectangle, circle, oval) and sizes (smaller for earrings to 1x1 and maybe bigger), but you need to make sure you get CLEAR. I get mine from etsy.


----------



## tngal

capitalmom said:


> We were on Magic Feb. 12-19. I made three different gifts - paperbag scrapbook albums (1 per family for the moms), post-it note holders for the dads and grandmas, and more durable photo albums for the kids (based on Milliepie's awesome Disigns). A lot of work, but we only had 9 or 10 staterooms participating so it was manageable.
> 
> Here's the paperbag album:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the post-it matchbook:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the kids' album:



Can I just say ...I LOVE THESE!!! would you have detailed instruction or a website that gives step by step on how to do all of these? I would love that info ! Thanks and great job!

Lisa


----------



## sorul82?

Woobie said:


> I make wine charms and necklaces similar to the scrabble tile ones. However, I use clear glass tiles. The image is applied on the back to show through the front. They come in all sorts of shapes (square, rectangle, circle, oval) and sizes (smaller for earrings to 1x1 and maybe bigger), but you need to make sure you get CLEAR. I get mine from etsy.



Thanks!  What would you suggest getting for making keychains?  I have a 1"x1" picture to insert or glue.


----------



## Woobie

Not sure I can post a link, but I'll try. There's this option: http://cgi.ebay.com/50-Blank-Acryli...017?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item256188b0a1 (I googled acrylic keychain blanks)

or google this: "1 inch 60 CRYSTAL CLEAR Textured Glass Tiles Squares for Magnets Pendants HIGH PROFILE" (I found it on etsy, so I KNOW I'm not allowed to post that link even though I have no affiliation of preference for one vendor of these vs another). You'll need the bales and rings for these.

Sorry to take over from the original poster. Feel free to interject or poo poo my thoughts. lol


----------



## sorul82?

Woobie said:


> or google this: "1 inch 60 CRYSTAL CLEAR Textured Glass Tiles Squares for Magnets Pendants HIGH PROFILE" (I found it on etsy, so I KNOW I'm not allowed to post that link even though I have no affiliation of preference for one vendor of these vs another). You'll need the bales and rings for these.



Those just might be perfect!  Thank you!!


----------



## capitalmom

tngal said:


> Can I just say ...I LOVE THESE!!! would you have detailed instruction or a website that gives step by step on how to do all of these? I would love that info ! Thanks and great job!
> 
> Lisa



Thanks   For the paperbag album - see post #1598 on the previous page, where I tried to explain how to make them as best as I can - I kind of made it up as I went along, but scraplifted some of the indivdual layouts from this similar album I found on Two Peas: http://www.twopeasinabucket.com/gallery/member/147880-gruv/638022-disney-paperbag-album/

For the post-it note holders, you can find instructions for a similar one at: http://www.splitcoaststampers.com/resources/tutorials/matchbookpostit/ using either 4 x 3 or 3 x 3 post-its. However, note that you can't fit a full regular size pad of post-its or the matchbook won't close properly - you need to split it in half or thirds...

The kids albums are based on Milliepie's Disigns http://www.4shared.com/dir/19077581/4fa6c900/sharing.html, which I downloaded, customized in Photoshop using Waltograph font, and then had them printed as 4 x 6 photos at the photo centre at our local supermarket (where I also bought the albums for $1 each). Then I just matted the photos and inserted them in the cover slot. For the back cover, I just printed her pic of the DCL logo and at the bottom just printed "Made especially for you by" and added our family name and hometown. 

Hope this helps!

Danielle


----------



## sorul82?

Woobie said:


> Not sure I can post a link, but I'll try. There's this option: http://cgi.ebay.com/50-Blank-Acryli...017?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item256188b0a1 (I googled acrylic keychain blanks)
> 
> or google this: "1 inch 60 CRYSTAL CLEAR Textured Glass Tiles Squares for Magnets Pendants HIGH PROFILE" (I found it on etsy, so I KNOW I'm not allowed to post that link even though I have no affiliation of preference for one vendor of these vs another). You'll need the bales and rings for these.
> 
> Sorry to take over from the original poster. Feel free to interject or poo poo my thoughts. lol



How fast is the shipping with etsy?


----------



## moomy-san

Etsy is all private sellers.. so you can generally ask for what ever shipping option works best for you, and you should definitely communicate with the seller if you need the item quickly.  Every one I have dealt with has always been happy to accommodate any requests.


----------



## uncw89

JackNMel said:


> I got the tiles from ebay, and from hasbro (the game company). You can order scrabble tiles for $6.50 for 100 tiles. I looked at lots of thrift stores for old scrabble games, but had no luck. If you could find them that way, they would be really cheap!



That's good to know. I was wondering where you would get the tiles!




Woobie said:


> Not sure I can post a link, but I'll try. There's this option: http://cgi.ebay.com/50-Blank-Acryli...017?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item256188b0a1 (I googled acrylic keychain blanks)
> 
> or google this: "1 inch 60 CRYSTAL CLEAR Textured Glass Tiles Squares for Magnets Pendants HIGH PROFILE" (I found it on etsy, so I KNOW I'm not allowed to post that link even though I have no affiliation of preference for one vendor of these vs another). You'll need the bales and rings for these.
> 
> Sorry to take over from the original poster. Feel free to interject or poo poo my thoughts. lol




These look cool. What are bales? Is that the necklace??  I guess the rings would be for the keychains???   The rings are the things you attch so you can put it on a necklace???
I'm new to these kinds of things, but think they could be good FE gifts. Are you doing the FE?
Thanks!


----------



## itgirl1002

JackNMel said:


> Here are some pics of the FE gifts I have been working on for our spring break cruise on the Dream (YAY!!).
> I am doing necklaces for the girls/women, and keychains for the boys/men.
> I got more age appropriate gifts for the younger kids, but hope the older kids like the homemade gifts!
> It has been fun making them (they are scrabble tiles).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry some of the pics are a little fuzzy, and the close ups look kind of pixilated, but they don't look like that in person!!


 

Beautiful!!
Where did you get the ribbon-y things for the necklace part?


----------



## silence

We made magnets for our 2/20 MR cruise on the wonder, as well as goodie bags (w/hand sanitizer, santizer holders, highlighters and magnetic clips).

Here are our magnets.  I found the metal letters at Michael's.  I even got them on clearance.  We then used the Cricut for the Mickey shapes and some jewels from Walmart.  Added the ribbon and magnets.  I thought they turned out good.  Most of the W's ended up wth the same Mickey font as the D's and M's, not what it is in the photo.




w magnet by silencerobinson, on Flickr




d magnet by silencerobinson, on Flickr




m magnet by silencerobinson, on Flickr


----------



## DisNeed

Okay... YOU are all so crafty!

Just wondering, I had heard of something a little more practical more like an Disney Cruise Emergency Kit -  for all of the things that we forget to pack (hand sanitizer, safety pins, magnetic clips and such)  Does anyone have any cute ideas for packaging something like this or has anyone made anything like this???

I am clearly not as creative nor do I have the imagination to do some of the amazing FE Gifts that I've see here 

Thanks!
Elizabeth


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Love your magnets!


----------



## itgirl1002

silence said:


> We made magnets for our 2/20 MR cruise on the wonder, as well as goodie bags (w/hand sanitizer, santizer holders, highlighters and magnetic clips).
> 
> Here are our magnets. I found the metal letters at Michael's. I even got them on clearance. We then used the Cricut for the Mickey shapes and some jewels from Walmart. Added the ribbon and magnets. I thought they turned out good. Most of the W's ended up wth the same Mickey font as the D's and M's, not what it is in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w magnet by silencerobinson, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d magnet by silencerobinson, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m magnet by silencerobinson, on Flickr


 

O.M.G  these are too cute!!  I totally want these!!  Did you use a specific cartridge for the cricut?


----------



## silence

itgirl1002 said:


> O.M.G  these are too cute!!  I totally want these!!  Did you use a specific cartridge for the cricut?



Thanks. I'm glad we made extras so we each had a set for our fridges!  My mom and I worked on them together.

I "think" it was the Disney Friends cartridge? I honestly don't have mine with me right now, so I'm not sure.  I know there are two "Mickey" carts, and I think we used both. One for the shapes and one for front, but I could be mistaken.

They were easy to do, but tedius due to the small shapes.  I wanted something sturdy that people could use at home after the cruise. We made 36 of them I think.  We had over 20 cabins in our FE, and some groups had 2 cabins, I made one for each.


----------



## Woobie

uncw89 said:


> These look cool. What are bales? Is that the necklace??  I guess the rings would be for the keychains???   The rings are the things you attch so you can put it on a necklace???



The bale is the piece that attaches to the back of the piece. For this purpose, it has a flat back end and a loop end. The keyring (or ribbon/necklace, etc) threads onto that. You can see the bale in the picture of the necklaces the original poster posted.


----------



## JackNMel

Beautiful!!
Where did you get the ribbon-y things for the necklace part? 

Thanks for the kind words, I think they are cute too!
I got the necklaces off of ebay, they are a ribbong with some cords attached in the same color. they have a clasp attached, and come in lots of colors. They weren't very expensive.
Melody


----------



## uncw89

Woobie said:


> The bale is the piece that attaches to the back of the piece. For this purpose, it has a flat back end and a loop end. The keyring (or ribbon/necklace, etc) threads onto that. You can see the bale in the picture of the necklaces the original poster posted.



Thanks!


----------



## Brancaneve

Just admiring, contemplating and subbing!


----------



## sorul82?

Woobie said:


> or google this: "1 inch 60 CRYSTAL CLEAR Textured Glass Tiles Squares for Magnets Pendants HIGH PROFILE" (I found it on etsy, so I KNOW I'm not allowed to post that link even though I have no affiliation of preference for one vendor of these vs another). You'll need the bales and rings for these.



Any chance of finding the glass squares that are 1.75" or 2"?


----------



## tngal

capitalmom said:


> Thanks   For the paperbag album - see post #1598 on the previous page, where I tried to explain how to make them as best as I can - I kind of made it up as I went along, but scraplifted some of the indivdual layouts from this similar album I found on Two Peas: http://www.twopeasinabucket.com/gallery/member/147880-gruv/638022-disney-paperbag-album/
> 
> For the post-it note holders, you can find instructions for a similar one at: http://www.splitcoaststampers.com/resources/tutorials/matchbookpostit/ using either 4 x 3 or 3 x 3 post-its. However, note that you can't fit a full regular size pad of post-its or the matchbook won't close properly - you need to split it in half or thirds...
> 
> The kids albums are based on Milliepie's Disigns http://www.4shared.com/dir/19077581/4fa6c900/sharing.html, which I downloaded, customized in Photoshop using Waltograph font, and then had them printed as 4 x 6 photos at the photo centre at our local supermarket (where I also bought the albums for $1 each). Then I just matted the photos and inserted them in the cover slot. For the back cover, I just printed her pic of the DCL logo and at the bottom just printed "Made especially for you by" and added our family name and hometown.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Danielle



Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## CeCe

Silence, 
We got one of your wonderful magnets on the cruise last week!  We loved it, and we were worried someone would steal it off our door, so we kept it inside the cabin on the door to the adjoining room.  Thanks so much!


----------



## gichicdoc

Silence- 
We got one of these from you and we loved it too!
Very, very cute and original.
Thanks so much!
Michelle
and family


----------



## silence

CeCe said:


> Silence,
> We got one of your wonderful magnets on the cruise last week!  We loved it, and we were worried someone would steal it off our door, so we kept it inside the cabin on the door to the adjoining room.  Thanks so much!



You both are very welcome.  I wanted to come up with something people could take home and admire at home too.  Glad you both liked them.


----------



## gichicdoc

I am trying to post a picture of the photo albums that we made for our FE but I can't figure it out. I see the button for adding a photo but it looks like you have to have a URL. How do I get one? I have the photos on my computer.


----------



## SanDiegoSteph

Okay, so these are just part of the FE I am putting together for our Very First Disney Cruise on August 2-9 to Alaska. But, since I haven't gone to print yet, I thought I'd get some feedback from all of you since you are SO, SO creative!!!

Okay, if you are on my cruise - look away, look away, look away 
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
One of each magnet per stateroom


----------



## SanDiegoSteph

gichicdoc said:


> I am trying to post a picture of the photo albums that we made for our FE but I can't figure it out. I see the button for adding a photo but it looks like you have to have a URL. How do I get one? I have the photos on my computer.



You have to open an account at someplace like www.photobucket.com (it's free and super easy). Then you can upload from your computer to your photobucket album. Then you just copy the URL link to paste into your posting.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

SanDiegoSteph said:


> Okay, so these are just part of the FE I am putting together for our Very First Disney Cruise on August 2-9 to Alaska. But, since I haven't gone to print yet, I thought I'd get some feedback from all of you since you are SO, SO creative!!!
> 
> Okay, if you are on my cruise - look away, look away, look away
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> One of each magnet per stateroom



I think they look great.


----------



## Cordelia.Turpchinoff

Hello all!  My mother, MomOfCTurp, and I just finished our FE tonight for our trip!  We wanted to share photos of our homemade Fish Extender.  *We are sailing on March 10-13th on the Dream!* 

*Our completed Fish Extender:*





*Zoomed in on the top:*





*First pocket* (My pocket)





*Second Pocket* (My DH's Pocket)





*Third Pocket* (My mothers pocket)






We can't wait until Thursday!


----------



## WAHkoMom

Cordelia.Turpchinoff said:


> Hello all!  My mother, MomOfCTurp, and I just finished our FE tonight for our trip!  We wanted to share photos of our homemade Fish Extender.  *We are sailing on March 10-13th on the Dream!*
> 
> 
> 
> Great job!
Click to expand...


----------



## jinia

I know that somewhere there is the measurements for an FE but where?!  Search and I aren't getting along!  If someone could tell/point me in the right direction I would so thankful.  I am starting my FE gifts tonight -leave in 9 weeks-so soon I will have something to post on my favorite thread to lurk on!!!!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

jinia said:


> I know that somewhere there is the measurements for an FE but where?!  Search and I aren't getting along!  If someone could tell/point me in the right direction I would so thankful.  I am starting my FE gifts tonight -leave in 9 weeks-so soon I will have something to post on my favorite thread to lurk on!!!!



It's in post 27 here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1219607&page=2


----------



## morgansmom2000

Here is a link to that post.


----------



## jinia

Thank yall so much!!!!!  Off to start my FE!  Wish me luck!

I really couldn't tell in the pictures how narrow they are!  8" wide and if we have three pockets @ 11" it will be around 44" long right?  Just hoping someone will verify I understand this correctly!  Not very crafty just a wanna be so it should be interesting!  Thanks again!


----------



## gichicdoc

SanDiegoSteph said:


> You have to open an account at someplace like www.photobucket.com (it's free and super easy). Then you can upload from your computer to your photobucket album. Then you just copy the URL link to paste into your posting.



Thanks Stephanie--
Let's see if this works.

We created personalized and decorated mini photo albums - each holds about 28 4x6 photos and are covered in black fabric with hard covers.  I photo shopped the picture on the cover to include our cruise info and then laminated them so that people could either replace them with their own photo (and then use the laminate as a magnet or luggage tag) or leave it as the cover image.  We inserted them in clear cellophane bags and closed them with "Disney-themed" ribbons.  I think they were really cute and i hope people use them.






[/IMG]


----------



## gichicdoc

capitalmom said:


> We were on Magic Feb. 12-19. I made three different gifts - paperbag scrapbook albums (1 per family for the moms), post-it note holders for the dads and grandmas, and more durable photo albums for the kids (based on Milliepie's awesome Disigns). A lot of work, but we only had 9 or 10 staterooms participating so it was manageable.
> 
> Here's the paperbag album:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the post-it matchbook:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the kids' album:



These are absolutely amazing! I would have been squealing with delight to get one.  We made something similar in a girl scout project for my daughter's troop (eons ago) and I know how much work these are! Your fellow FE's are very fortunate. When are you cruising again?! LOL!


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

gichicdoc said:


> Thanks Stephanie--
> Let's see if this works.
> 
> We created personalized and decorated mini photo albums - each holds about 28 4x6 photos and are covered in black fabric with hard covers.  I photo shopped the picture on the cover to include our cruise info and then laminated them so that people could either replace them with their own photo (and then use the laminate as a magnet or luggage tag) or leave it as the cover image.  We inserted them in clear cellophane bags and closed them with "Disney-themed" ribbons.  I think they were really cute and i hope people use them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



VERY nice!!!


----------



## silence

gichicdoc said:


> Thanks Stephanie--
> Let's see if this works.
> 
> We created personalized and decorated mini photo albums - each holds about 28 4x6 photos and are covered in black fabric with hard covers.  I photo shopped the picture on the cover to include our cruise info and then laminated them so that people could either replace them with their own photo (and then use the laminate as a magnet or luggage tag) or leave it as the cover image.  We inserted them in clear cellophane bags and closed them with "Disney-themed" ribbons.  I think they were really cute and i hope people use them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



This was one of our favorite gifts from the FE!!!  LOVE IT! Thank you!


----------



## TLSnell1981

Wow, really great gifts! There are many talented DISers on this board.


----------



## Spiffie

I am giving a "stateroom" gift.  I am giving candy to the kids, but because these take so much time and money, I had to make the tough decision to stop somewhere.  

These ARE NOT complete.  If you can correctly guess what they are, I will send you one!  PLEASE SEND YOUR GUESS IN A PM.  I will post a complete photo of one on Wednesday.  So you have until tomorrow night to guess!  *EDITED TO ADD"  SIZE IS CURRENTLY 8 X 8 - THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX!  *


----------



## sorul82?

Spiffie said:


> I am giving a "stateroom" gift.  I am giving candy to the kids, but because these take so much time and money, I had to make the tough decision to stop somewhere.
> 
> These ARE NOT complete.  If you can correctly guess what they are, I will send you one!  PLEASE SEND YOUR GUESS IN A PM.  I will post a complete photo of one on Wednesday.  So you have until tomorrow night to guess!  *EDITED TO ADD"  SIZE IS CURRENTLY 8 X 8 - THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX!  *



I don't know what they are, but they sure are cute!


----------



## Spiffie

Spiffie said:


> I am giving a "stateroom" gift.  I am giving candy to the kids, but because these take so much time and money, I had to make the tough decision to stop somewhere.
> 
> These ARE NOT complete.  If you can correctly guess what they are, I will send you one!  PLEASE SEND YOUR GUESS IN A PM.  I will post a complete photo of one on Wednesday.  So you have until tomorrow night to guess!  *EDITED TO ADD"  SIZE IS CURRENTLY 8 X 8 - THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX!  *



I have had some good guesses but no winner, yet!


----------



## Pixie Naseweis

Lots of inspiration. Thank you!


----------



## IWannaBeAPrincess

April 3 Wonder Cruisers -  NO PEEKING









For the kids:

First I stamped brown bags for Pirate night.  These are filled with goodies like, magnet picture frames, pirate gummies, gold coin chocolates, erasers, pencils, beads, stickers and tattoos.






I also made bottle cap necklaces for each child.  The boys got pirates, girls are pirate also, but personalized with their initial.










For the adults:
I made these CDs.  They are lightscribed, not labeled, and they are left blank so that they can burn their pictures to them when they get home.










I also borrowed a DISign from the DISigners and personalized it with our cruise dates.  I had these printed onto magnets.






I'm making another kid gift, and possibly another stateroom gift, and I will post those after they are finished.


----------



## Spiffie

Spiffie said:


> I am giving a "stateroom" gift.  I am giving candy to the kids, but because these take so much time and money, I had to make the tough decision to stop somewhere.
> 
> These ARE NOT complete.  If you can correctly guess what they are, I will send you one!  PLEASE SEND YOUR GUESS IN A PM.  I will post a complete photo of one on Wednesday.  So you have until tomorrow night to guess!  *EDITED TO ADD"  SIZE IS CURRENTLY 8 X 8 - THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX!  *



Okay, I will tell you all what has been guessed so far - still no winner.

Many people have guessed trivets (hot pads) and photo frames.  Others have guessed tissue box cover, coaster, photo album cover.  Other guesses have been mirrors, keepsake boxes and welcome sign. *UPDATE:  More guesses have been - pencil boxes and display case.*I will give another hint - the hole will be covered up.


----------



## lilpooh108

Just curious...what is the typical budget for FE exchange if there are 15 cabins?


----------



## mammacaryn

lilpooh108 said:


> Just curious...what is the typical budget for FE exchange if there are 15 cabins?



There is no set budget unless your particular group sets one. For the most part everyone spends what they want. Some spend quite a bit getting personalized items etc. while others save money and do goodie bags or homemade gifts. Generally I think most that participate are not expecting anything specific, therefore it is the thought that counts and they are in it for the fun of it.


----------



## IWannaBeAPrincess

Spiffie said:


> Okay, I will tell you all what has been guessed so far - still no winner.
> 
> Many people have guessed trivets (hot pads) and photo frames.  Others have guessed tissue box cover, coaster, photo album cover.  Other guesses have been mirrors, keepsake boxes and welcome sign.
> I will give another hint - the hole will be covered up.



I know - I know!  Bottomless buffet plates 

Reinvented the wheel?

Really big earrings?

You have me stumped!!!  If I think of a real answer, I'll send it via PM


----------



## TotallyAngelic

IWannaBeAPrincess said:


> I also made bottle cap necklaces for each child.  The boys got pirates, girls are pirate also, but personalized with their initial.



These are brilliant. Hope you don't mind me asking but how exactly did you make them?


----------



## Spiffie

IWannaBeAPrincess said:


> April 3 Wonder Cruisers -  NO PEEKING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the kids:
> 
> First I stamped brown bags for Pirate night.  These are filled with goodies like, magnet picture frames, pirate gummies, gold coin chocolates, erasers, pencils, beads, stickers and tattoos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made bottle cap necklaces for each child.  The boys got pirates, girls are pirate also, but personalized with their initial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the adults:
> I made these CDs.  They are lightscribed, not labeled, and they are left blank so that they can burn their pictures to them when they get home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also borrowed a DISign from the DISigners and personalized it with our cruise dates.  I had these printed onto magnets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making another kid gift, and possibly another stateroom gift, and I will post those after they are finished.



These are great!  My kids would LOVE those necklaces!!!


----------



## Spiffie

Spiffie said:


> Okay, I will tell you all what has been guessed so far - still no winner.
> 
> Many people have guessed trivets (hot pads) and photo frames.  Others have guessed tissue box cover, coaster, photo album cover.  Other guesses have been mirrors, keepsake boxes and welcome sign. *UPDATE:  More guesses have been - pencil boxes and display case.*I will give another hint - the hole will be covered up.



Here are some more WRONG guesses:

candle holder, chalk board, switch/light plate cover, room number frame.

Two people have come very close with their guesses.  They know who they are because I told them they were close.  

So far I told you that the hole will be covered up.  Now, I will tell you that it will come with TWO accessories.

Guessing ends tonight at Midnight Central time!


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

Spiffie said:


> Here are some more WRONG guesses:
> 
> candle holder, chalk board, switch/light plate cover, room number frame.
> 
> Two people have come very close with their guesses.  They know who they are because I told them they were close.
> 
> So far I told you that the hole will be covered up.  Now, I will tell you that it will come with TWO accessories.
> 
> Guessing ends tonight at Midnight Central time!



This is sooo fun. Thanks for letting us guess.


----------



## Spiffie

I had more than 50 guesses!  That was so much fun!  But GerberDaisy1234 finally won with her guess of a dry erase board!  She did get ONE of the accessories correct.  It comes with a magnetic dry/erase marker with an attached eraser and a magnet to hold paper notes or photos if you wish.

Here is the finished product:






Not telling you what cruise I am on though!


----------



## gdulaney

Spiffie said:


> I had more than 50 guesses!  That was so much fun!  But GerberDaisy1234 finally won with her guess of a dry erase board!  She did get ONE of the accessories correct.  It comes with a magnetic dry/erase marker with an attached eraser and a magnet to hold paper notes or photos if you wish.
> 
> Here is the finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not telling you what cruise I am on though!



Cute!!!!


----------



## gichicdoc

Spiffie said:


> I had more than 50 guesses!  That was so much fun!  But GerberDaisy1234 finally won with her guess of a dry erase board!  She did get ONE of the accessories correct.  It comes with a magnetic dry/erase marker with an attached eraser and a magnet to hold paper notes or photos if you wish.
> 
> 
> Not telling you what cruise I am on though!



How fortunate your fellow cruisers are!!! I hope you have a PERFECT time.


----------



## CasaMartinez

Cordelia.Turpchinoff said:


> Hello all!  My mother, MomOfCTurp, and I just finished our FE tonight for our trip!  We wanted to share photos of our homemade Fish Extender.  *We are sailing on March 10-13th on the Dream!*
> 
> *Our completed Fish Extender:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *First pocket* (My pocket)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Third Pocket* (My mothers pocket)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can't wait until Thursday!



Great job on the homemade FE!!



gichicdoc said:


> Thanks Stephanie--
> Let's see if this works.
> 
> We created personalized and decorated mini photo albums - each holds about 28 4x6 photos and are covered in black fabric with hard covers.  I photo shopped the picture on the cover to include our cruise info and then laminated them so that people could either replace them with their own photo (and then use the laminate as a magnet or luggage tag) or leave it as the cover image.  We inserted them in clear cellophane bags and closed them with "Disney-themed" ribbons.  I think they were really cute and i hope people use them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Very cute!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Spiffie said:


> I had more than 50 guesses!  That was so much fun!  But GerberDaisy1234 finally won with her guess of a dry erase board!  She did get ONE of the accessories correct.  It comes with a magnetic dry/erase marker with an attached eraser and a magnet to hold paper notes or photos if you wish.
> 
> Here is the finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not telling you what cruise I am on though!



This is a fantastic idea 

Corinna


----------



## Tweevil

Spiffie,
What a fantastic idea!

Was the tin a pain to work with?


----------



## campinggal

Spiffie said:


> I had more than 50 guesses!  That was so much fun!  But GerberDaisy1234 finally won with her guess of a dry erase board!  She did get ONE of the accessories correct.  It comes with a magnetic dry/erase marker with an attached eraser and a magnet to hold paper notes or photos if you wish.
> 
> Not telling you what cruise I am on though!



Phew!  The 'what is it' torment is over!   

Love the finished product!


----------



## Spiffie

Tweevil said:


> Spiffie,
> What a fantastic idea!
> 
> Was the tin a pain to work with?



Tweevil,

Thanks!  I work with tin all the time (other art) so I am used to it, but I totally recommend cutting a few pieces a day.  Your hands get very tired!  With the right tin snippers, it is easier but the tin is sharp so you have to be careful!!



campinggal said:


> Phew!  The 'what is it' torment is over!
> 
> Love the finished product!



Campinggal,

Thank you!  I am sorry you were tormented!    Forgive me?


----------



## mrp4352

Oh man, I sent you a PM with my guess - then kept reading and found GerberDaisy1234 beat me to it!  I'm so jealous!



Spiffie said:


> I had more than 50 guesses!  That was so much fun!  But GerberDaisy1234 finally won with her guess of a dry erase board!  She did get ONE of the accessories correct.  It comes with a magnetic dry/erase marker with an attached eraser and a magnet to hold paper notes or photos if you wish.


----------



## campinggal

Spiffie said:


> Campinggal,
> 
> Thank you!  I am sorry you were tormented!    Forgive me?



Hahahahaha...no worries...and you are certainly forgiven.    I loved the game, as I love most puzzles...and it was a hard one that I couldn't crack!


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

Spiffie said:


> I had more than 50 guesses!  That was so much fun!  But GerberDaisy1234 finally won with her guess of a dry erase board!  She did get ONE of the accessories correct.  It comes with a magnetic dry/erase marker with an attached eraser and a magnet to hold paper notes or photos if you wish.
> 
> Here is the finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not telling you what cruise I am on though!





mrp4352 said:


> Oh man, I sent you a PM with my guess - then kept reading and found GerberDaisy1234 beat me to it!  I'm so jealous!





campinggal said:


> Hahahahaha...no worries...and you are certainly forgiven.    I loved the game, as I love most puzzles...and it was a hard one that I couldn't crack!



I agree with campinggal, I love  puzzles and this was fun. 

MRP, I am so sorry I beat you to it.

 Spiffie, I was just excited to solve and was not worried about you mailing me one but my DS was so proud of me this morning when I showed him and he was excited about us getting one. (I just showed my DD and she thought it was pretty cool too.) So I will pm you. And I would like to send you one of the FE gifts that we make for our cruise in return. We do LOVE receiving "Mickey Mail" so much that occasionally I order pins from ebay just to get it. LOL

Thanks for the surprise game in the middle of one of my favorite threads. So many ideas to choose from but I think we know which one we are going to do.


----------



## sorul82?

we need some more guessing games


----------



## Spiffie

sorul82? said:


> we need some more guessing games



Ok.  I'll play!  I made some other things for our cruise.  I will give some hints and the first 4 people that guess it correctly will get one.  No beginning photos just hints.

I will use it every day on the cruise.  It can be used at home, too.  It is personalized.  While you can get them on the ship for free, mine is bigger and better - and well - it has my name on it!

FINAL UPDATE

*I HAD FOUR WINNERS VERY QUICKLY!  THEY ARE - CALDISFANS, MELLERS, CARSTINKMOM AND SHERYL921*

HERE IS A SAMPLE

THANKS FOR PLAYING!!


----------



## AmandEm

I have a while before our cruise but I started putting together our fe gifts.  Here's my rough draft.  I still need to print on good paper and to bind it.  (I hope I have the right link)

if your on the dream 11/27-12/1 don't peek!!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

















It's cookbook with recipes from Pittsburgh and a few fun facts!


----------



## jessica52877

Love the cup and the cookbook. And really every thing else ever posted!!


----------



## mainstreetmagic

We went February 27, 2011 to March 6, 2011 on the Disney Wonder to the Mexican Riviera. These are the goodies that we made for our fish extenders...we had over 90 people, so we wanted to do something that everyone (children and adults alike) would love! 

http://kaityrenee.blogspot.com/2011/02/favor-tins-for-our-wonder-ful-disney.html


----------



## Ladyshopper

mainstreetmagic said:


> We went February 27, 2011 to March 6, 2011 on the Disney Wonder to the Mexican Riviera. These are the goodies that we made for our fish extenders...we had over 90 people, so we wanted to do something that everyone (children and adults alike) would love!
> 
> http://kaityrenee.blogspot.com/2011/02/favor-tins-for-our-wonder-ful-disney.html



I thought these were cool, were one of my fave gifts. Had no idea you could get personalised m&m's! Thanks so much.

I did bottle top magnets (metal for adults, plastic for kids), bookmarks and phone charms that were either pirate themed or had letter beads that were disney themed. There was also a few other things I put in peoples, as I had bought stuff before then deciding to do homemade!


----------



## uncw89

Ladyshopper said:


> I thought these were cool, were one of my fave gifts. Had no idea you could get personalised m&m's! Thanks so much.
> 
> I did bottle top magnets (metal for adults, plastic for kids), bookmarks and phone charms that were either pirate themed or had letter beads that were disney themed. There was also a few other things I put in peoples, as I had bought stuff before then deciding to do homemade!



Do you have any pics? Where did you get the bottle top magnets?


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

IWannaBeAPrincess said:


> I also made bottle cap necklaces for each child.  The boys got pirates, girls are pirate also, but personalized with their initial.



OMG...Please share how you made these!  I'd love to try something like that.


----------



## uncw89

Luckymomoftwo said:


> OMG...Please share how you made these!  I'd love to try something like that.



Me too!


----------



## LoriABil

IWannaBeAPrincess said:


> April 3 Wonder Cruisers -  NO PEEKING
> 
> 
> 
> I also made bottle cap necklaces for each child.  The boys got pirates, girls are pirate also, but personalized with their initial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I am doing these, too, but yours are way cuter (Don't worry, I'm on a different cruise!) I was thinking of doing Lanyards, but most people have those...

I came up with 3 ideas, and thought I was so creative - but then I found this thread and found out that - not only did other people have the same ideas, but they can make the gifts look so much *better*!! Oh, well, makes for great inspiration!

Do you all think guys would like a bottlecap keychain? I am having a hard time thinking of something for the men... I was going to do some kind of tropical Mickey design... I love the great crafty ideas!

I will post mine when I am done...having trouble with the resin setting. (Had an unexpected dust storm and got a little sand in it.  Grrrr to wind!) Hope to post soon...


----------



## sorul82?

Here are some glass inserts for the bottlecaps:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/61203257/new-20-small-flawless-ultra-smooth-clear

Amazon has bottlecaps for $2.99 for 50.  The have red, black, yellow, etc.


----------



## IndianaPrincess

mainstreetmagic said:


> We went February 27, 2011 to March 6, 2011 on the Disney Wonder to the Mexican Riviera. These are the goodies that we made for our fish extenders...we had over 90 people, so we wanted to do something that everyone (children and adults alike) would love!
> 
> http://kaityrenee.blogspot.com/2011/02/favor-tins-for-our-wonder-ful-disney.html



Oh man, we didn't get one!!! That is so nice!! I'm gonna check with Bryan to make sure he didn't eat them!


----------



## Time2go2disney

FE Gift given on Eastern Magic Cruise 26th Feb - 5th Mar ..................


----------



## jamielynn

Time2go2disney said:


> FE Gift given on Eastern Magic Cruise 26th Feb - 5th Mar ..................



Oh THAT is CUTE!!!!


----------



## jessrose18

time2go2disney: can I ask what you made the mickey ears from?  they are so perfect....i made similar fused glass pins for my cruise and I used crushed glass as paint for the ears, which meant they didnt come out as perfect circles..just curious! thanks.


----------



## Time2go2disney

jessrose18 said:


> time2go2disney: can I ask what you made the mickey ears from?  they are so perfect....i made similar fused glass pins for my cruise and I used crushed glass as paint for the ears, which meant they didnt come out as perfect circles..just curious! thanks.



Thin Copper Foil ............ Punched out the Mickey Ear Hole Punch .................


----------



## jessrose18

Time2go2disney said:


> Thin Copper Foil ............ Punched out the Mickey Ear Hole Punch .................



thanks, I was going to make these again for my next cruise in october....yours look great

I bet you could also use dicro slide I will have to look into that....


----------



## Linden Lady

Oh my! The FE gifts on here are fantastic!! Such nice gestures and wonderful additions to any cruise! I've met so many great ppl on here already and I've only been a member for a month! 
I will be participating in May on our Dream cruise!! But most of my gifts are just plain ole disney party favors. 
I'm trying to plan our VR so I won't have the extra time this cruise. BUT, I can't wait til our next one!  I have so many great ideas now!  
Thanks DISers!!


----------



## shwarren70

Would you like this....

On the disboards, there is a thread with recipes from various Disney Resorts/Parks/Cruise Ships...  I was thinking about making a cookbook using the recipes from DCL.

What do you think?


----------



## luvndizny

I think that would be a great idea!  I seriously was just thinking today about our upcoming cruise...and I *think* they teach you how to make some appetizers, etc. but I would LOVE to know how to make some of the most popular dishes (like the famed Palo souffle).  Regardless, whatever recipes you print (there's also the drink-of-the day too), I think it would be a great reminder of the cruise any time they tried any of them.

I plan on putting on here what I am making for some of our FE gifts after we return.


----------



## Rita1965

I made these bracelets to give away during our Disney Wonder Cruise 4/10/11

Don't look if you are on our cruise.

www.sonjaolive.com


----------



## Kurby

Rita1965 said:


> I made these bracelets to give away during our Disney Wonder Cruise 4/10/11
> 
> Don't look if you are on our cruise.
> 
> www.sonjaolive.com





oh those are beautiful - how my dd wishes she was going on your cruise.  hell she wishes we lived on the ship


----------



## Rita1965

I love making jewelry, so it was fun to add a little Disney theme into them.  I have most of them done, but will make some with a dark ruby red color as well.

Don't we all wish we lived on the ship.  I am counting the days until our cruise now.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Rita1965 said:


> I made these bracelets to give away during our Disney Wonder Cruise 4/10/11
> 
> Don't look if you are on our cruise.
> 
> www.sonjaolive.com



I love everything. I make jewellery myself. Where did you get the Mickey Heads from for the bracelets?


----------



## Time2go2disney

jessrose18 said:


> thanks, I was going to make these again for my next cruise in october....yours look great
> 
> I bet you could also use dicro slide I will have to look into that....



Using Dicro Slide would make for some interesting pins................. I will have to try that myself.........


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Rita1965 said:


> I made these bracelets to give away during our Disney Wonder Cruise 4/10/11
> 
> Don't look if you are on our cruise.
> 
> www.sonjaolive.com




I would also like to know where you got the mickey dangles.   My nieces would love those!


----------



## Rita1965

I got the dangles on ebay.  Don't remember who the seller was.  Then I wire wrapped the dangles to the bracelets.  I also got some red and purple dangles in the past that I attached to lanyards I made, so we have something to hang our cards to while on the ship.  I have pictures of those as well right below the picture of the bracelets.

www.sonjaolive.com


----------



## mainstreetmagic

IndianaPrincess said:


> Oh man, we didn't get one!!! That is so nice!! I'm gonna check with Bryan to make sure he didn't eat them!



Are you kidding me, Michelle???   YOU out of everyone didn't get one??  We delivered to every single person on the FE list...   Sorry!


----------



## mainstreetmagic

shwarren70 said:


> Would you like this....
> 
> On the disboards, there is a thread with recipes from various Disney Resorts/Parks/Cruise Ships...  I was thinking about making a cookbook using the recipes from DCL.
> 
> What do you think?



We would love this!  We had asked the chef from Animators Palate for his recipe for gnocchi, and it never made its way to us.   So for those that love to cook, this is an awesome gift!


----------



## mainstreetmagic

Rita1965 said:


> I got the dangles on ebay.  Don't remember who the seller was.  Then I wire wrapped the dangles to the bracelets.  I also got some red and purple dangles in the past that I attached to lanyards I made, so we have something to hang our cards to while on the ship.  I have pictures of those as well right below the picture of the bracelets.
> 
> www.sonjaolive.com



These lanyards are so cute!! Do you sell them?  I would love to buy one... or two!


----------



## Rita1965

I love my lanyards and jewelry, as I love anything shiny and sparkling, and have a very hard time letting go of any of them.  My friends say that they have to pry them out of my fingers.  So, sorry, I don't sell them.


----------



## Kurby

ok - you won't sell them..... but can we beg for one


----------



## casiland

Kurby,
Good luck.  I am one of said friends and I for the first time this weekend was able to get one piece of jewlery (she has been making it for 6 months) because it happened to be one that she did not like.  I also had to threaten her in order ot get one of the Mickey ones for the cruise, so unless you have blackmail material it won't happen.  Luckily though she is willing to share the lanyards on the cruise.  Whichever one she is not wearing, I can wear.

Cass


----------



## Kurby

ok Cass - help me out here -= give me some stuff to blackmail her with

if it helps my daughters name is Cass too


----------



## HebeJebe

I'm so impressed with everyone's crafting ability.  I want one of everything.
Here's one of the things I am making for my FE.


----------



## Rita1965

HebeJebe are you going on our cruise 4/10/11 on the Wonder?  If so, I want one.  Are you making them in different colors with different characters?


----------



## HebeJebe

Rita1965 said:


> HebeJebe are you going on our cruise 4/10/11 on the Wonder?  If so, I want one.  Are you making them in different colors with different characters?



Missed you by this much!  I am on the May 3rd cruise.  
So far I have Mickey, Minnie, Daisy, Donald, Pluto & Buzz.  I'm thinking about Tink, Stitch and whatever other patterns I can find.  They are super fun to make but a bit time consuming.  Each coaster has a coordinating color border.


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

I love all the jewelry ideas too.  I am such a bracelet fanatic.


----------



## Rita1965

My favorite Disney character is Eeyore.  I'll have to look for coaster patterns with Eeyore on them.  Maybe I can find one with a matching border in blue, I think that would look great too.  I think Casiland is trying to find a Eeyore decoration on my pocket of our fish extender.

I am getting so excited about the cruise and the FE's.  It is so much fun to see how creative everyone are.  Please continue to post pictures.


----------



## HebeJebe

Rita1965 said:


> My favorite Disney character is Eeyore.  I'll have to look for coaster patterns with Eeyore on them.  Maybe I can find one with a matching border in blue, I think that would look great too.  I think Casiland is trying to find a Eeyore decoration on my pocket of our fish extender.
> 
> I am getting so excited about the cruise and the FE's.  It is so much fun to see how creative everyone are.  Please continue to post pictures.



Joanns has an Eeyore iron on patch.  I've seen an Eeyore Perler/Hama pattern but it's a larger full body one and I don't know if the size would work for a coaster.


----------



## joycsk

HebeJebe said:


> Joanns has an Eeyore iron on patch.  I've seen an Eeyore Perler/Hama pattern but it's a larger full body one and I don't know if the size would work for a coaster.



Hi, HebeJebe!  I'm also making perler coasters - not Disney themed - it makes sense for my cruise, but I'm trying to avoid posting since I know one of my FE mates is here too, and I'm trying to avoid looking at her work.

Anyway, where did you find the thin cork for a backing?  I hadn't solved that problem yet.

Thanks SO much!


----------



## HebeJebe

joycsk said:


> Hi, HebeJebe!  I'm also making perler coasters - not Disney themed - it makes sense for my cruise, but I'm trying to avoid posting since I know one of my FE mates is here too, and I'm trying to avoid looking at her work.
> 
> Anyway, where did you find the thin cork for a backing?  I hadn't solved that problem yet.
> 
> Thanks SO much!



I got that at Jo-Ann's as well.  It's rolled with an adhesive backing.  So far the backing is holding and I haven't had to add any additional glue.


----------



## joycsk

HebeJebe said:


> I got that at Jo-Ann's as well.  It's rolled with an adhesive backing.  So far the backing is holding and I haven't had to add any additional glue.



Awesome.  I live 1.5 miles from a small Jo-Ann's, but there is a huge one not too far.  Thrilled to know that I can look for it there!


----------



## daleenmarine

joycsk said:


> Awesome.  I live 1.5 miles from a small Jo-Ann's, but there is a huge one not too far.  Thrilled to know that I can look for it there!


I have a coupon for Jo-Ann's that's good online until Sunday for 50% off any regular priced item. Depending on how much the cork is (and if you have time before your cruise), it may work out less costly to order online. Shoot me a PM if you would like me to forward the coupon to you.


----------



## joycsk

daleenmarine said:


> I have a coupon for Jo-Ann's that's good online until Sunday for 50% off any regular priced item. Depending on how much the cork is (and if you have time before your cruise), it may work out less costly to order online. Shoot me a PM if you would like me to forward the coupon to you.



My JoAnn's, AC Moore and Michael's all take each other's coupons, so I don't need to stress over that.  I'll check into ordering on line.  We sail in Aug, so I have plenty of time.  I'm from the Philadelphia area, so my coasters have a 'local' rather than Disney theme, but I'm proud of how they are turning out.  I have other ideas I'm hoping to get to as well, so I'm really trying to make a jump on it all.


----------



## Disneyelf10

I was thinking of making these as part of my FE gift and not sure of a couple things.  They are plain note cards...1. would you like/us them? 2. should I make them more Disney-like?  

I just started today and do plan on stamping and embossing some w/ Mickey etc...guess I'm double guessing myself. TIA!


----------



## mellers

Disneyelf10 said:


> I was thinking of making these as part of my FE gift and not sure of a couple things.  They are plain note cards...1. would you like/us them? 2. should I make them more Disney-like?
> 
> I just started today and do plan on stamping and embossing some w/ Mickey etc...guess I'm double guessing myself. TIA!



They're adorable!


----------



## 4newtocruise

My daughter and I did these glass tile pendents.  We love them!  The photos do not do them justice.  These are just some of our designs.






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## 4newtocruise

I like the cards.  They are very nice, I like the "small" touch of Disney on them.


----------



## mellers

4newtocruise said:


> I like the cards.  They are very nice, I like the "small" touch of Disney on them.



The pendants are very cute!


----------



## dolphingirl47

4newtocruise said:


> My daughter and I did these glass tile pendents.  We love them!  The photos do not do them justice.  These are just some of our designs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



The pendants are adorable 

Corinna


----------



## chudson98

Love the pendants!  So cute.


----------



## glassslipper2004

I LOVE the pendants.  Can you share how you made them?  They look really professional.


----------



## ArielRae

4newtocruise said:


>



This one is my favorite.


----------



## big jack 2002

The note cards look great.  I would love to receive something like that!!
Barbara


----------



## kritter

4newtocruise said:


> My daughter and I did these glass tile pendents.  We love them!  The photos do not do them justice.  These are just some of our designs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



oh,,  my gosh these are too cute. I know I would love them and so would my daughters!!


----------



## <3theMouse

These are awesome...may I ask how you made them?


----------



## 4newtocruise

Thanks everyone!  Believe me, we are NOT a crafty family! 

I bought 1 inch glass tiles from eBay.  Sized down Disney clipart to fit.  Used Diamond Glaze to adhere the picture onto the glass tile.  Then Diamond Glazed the back, added the bail, that's it!  

Here's some more images. We did about 20-25 different images and a totoal of 50 necklaces for our upcoming June cruise.






[/IMG]


----------



## itgirl1002

4newtocruise said:


> Thanks everyone! Believe me, we are NOT a crafty family!
> 
> I bought 1 inch glass tiles from eBay. Sized down Disney clipart to fit. Used Diamond Glaze to adhere the picture onto the glass tile. Then Diamond Glazed the back, added the bail, that's it!
> 
> Here's some more images. We did about 20-25 different images and a totoal of 50 necklaces for our upcoming June cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


 

Beautiful!!  I love them all!


----------



## networktek

those look amazing


----------



## bossjoan

Do you sell these kid albums on ebay or etsy? I would love to order a set for my kids!


----------



## bossjoan

that is incredible!!! you are so generous and thoughtful!!!


----------



## mainstreetmagic

Your glass tile necklaces are beautiful!  I love them!   One question - what are the 2 black dots on Tinkerbell?


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Those are SO CUTE! Can you switch your cruise to June 18th please.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Those are SO CUTE! Can you switch your cruise to June 18th please.



Scratch that--I think you might be on our cruise????


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Hi
Love those necklaces with the glass tiles ...how do they fasten at the back of the neck? What sort of fastening attachment did you use? Thanks


----------



## sorul82?

mainstreetmagic said:


> Your glass tile necklaces are beautiful!  I love them!   One question - what are the 2 black dots on Tinkerbell?



cone bra?


----------



## mlandgrebe

Beautiful tile necklaces!!  I hope you are doing the WBTA!!  You have some great talent!


----------



## uncw89

I love the necklaces as well!


----------



## jarudinski

Just finished my FE gifts for the kids. Still thinking I amy do something else as I have time still. I am not sure I like the phrase I used on the last page, so if anyone has any suggestions, I can still change it =).

Please do not look at this link if you are sailing the June 7th cruise to Alaska.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2110506&id=1422386950&l=b315d65d31


----------



## stamot

jarudinski said:


> Just finished my FE gifts for the kids. Still thinking I amy do something else as I have time still. I am not sure I like the phrase I used on the last page, so if anyone has any suggestions, I can still change it =).
> 
> Please do not look at this link if you are sailing the June 7th cruise to Alaska.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2110506&id=1422386950&l=b315d65d31



love it!  

is a great idea. i know my daughter would love them. great choice.


----------



## bibbidibobbidiboo07

They are fab, wish you were on my cruise! I have been thinking of something on this line but couldn't be that creative. Any tips on how to get started?


----------



## Disneyelf10

4newtocruise said:


> My daughter and I did these glass tile pendents.  We love them!  The photos do not do them justice.  These are just some of our designs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



love the necklaces!! great job!! The snow white one is my fav!


----------



## SA53

4newtocruise said:


> Thanks everyone!  Believe me, we are NOT a crafty family!
> 
> I bought 1 inch glass tiles from eBay.  Sized down Disney clipart to fit.  Used Diamond Glaze to adhere the picture onto the glass tile.  Then Diamond Glazed the back, added the bail, that's it!
> 
> Here's some more images. We did about 20-25 different images and a totoal of 50 necklaces for our upcoming June cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I love these necklaces!!!  Especially that yellow and black mickey .

My question is how do you attach the bail?  Can you show a picture of the back?

TIA, 

K in SA


----------



## dolphingirl47

jarudinski said:


> Just finished my FE gifts for the kids. Still thinking I amy do something else as I have time still. I am not sure I like the phrase I used on the last page, so if anyone has any suggestions, I can still change it =).
> 
> Please do not look at this link if you are sailing the June 7th cruise to Alaska.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2110506&id=1422386950&l=b315d65d31



They are wonderful. I might not be a kid, but I would love to receive one of those.

Corinna


----------



## Cordelia.Turpchinoff

jarudinski said:


> Just finished my FE gifts for the kids. Still thinking I amy do something else as I have time still. I am not sure I like the phrase I used on the last page, so if anyone has any suggestions, I can still change it =).
> 
> Please do not look at this link if you are sailing the June 7th cruise to Alaska.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2110506&id=1422386950&l=b315d65d31



I absolutely love this! I might have to steal this idea from you for one of our future cruises. 

Great job!!


----------



## jessrose18

SA53 said:


> I love these necklaces!!!  Especially that yellow and black mickey .
> 
> My question is how do you attach the bail?  Can you show a picture of the back?
> 
> TIA,
> 
> K in SA



I did not make these pendants, but I do make glass jewelry so I can tell you how they are attached....

The bails are from Aanraku many websites sell these in packs of 25, For a one inch square you should probably buy the medium or large size the small is very small hard to get on a chain.  Check ebay or artisandichroic or dichromart for these usually can get a pack of 25 for around $13 (they are sterling silver plated, not solid ss).  Then just glue on the back using E-6000 which can be bought at any craft store or walmart.  That is really the best glue for them, or any other glue that states can be used with glass or beads.  I cant' post a pic right now buy googld aanraku bails and you can see lots of photos of how they look from the back 

hope this helps


----------



## jarudinski

stamot said:


> love it!   is a great idea. i know my daughter would love them. great choice.



Thank you. I really do hope the kids like them. Putting them together is not so hard, but designing the images took a while. 



dolphingirl47 said:


> They are wonderful. I might not be a kid, but I would love to receive one of those.



Really? I keep trying to figure out what to do about the cabins without kids, but I can always give them autograph books too, I just didn't think too many adults would like them.



Cordelia.Turpchinoff said:


> I absolutely love this! I might have to steal this idea from you for one of our future cruises.
> 
> Great job!!



Thank You =) I added the images without the cruise date to a photobucket album .. you are more than welcome to use the images. I sorted them into different sub albums. These are the ones I made, I know you can find more by other people throughout the forums. 

http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n632/jarudinski/Disney%20Cruise%20Line


----------



## YEWDVC

4newtocruise:  Did you print your pictures on an inkjet printer or laser printer?  Thanks.

Yvonne


----------



## 4newtocruise

YEWDVC said:


> 4newtocruise:  Did you print your pictures on an inkjet printer or laser printer?  Thanks.
> 
> Yvonne



Hi!  I used a laser printer.  I bought some MicroGlaze, which is a product you can add a thin layer on to InkJet images to keep it from smudging.


----------



## dolphingirl47

jarudinski said:


> Really? I keep trying to figure out what to do about the cabins without kids, but I can always give them autograph books too, I just didn't think too many adults would like them.



Yes, really. A lot of adults who go to Disney and do Disney cruises are big kids at heart and I most certainly fall into this category. I spend a considerable amount of time in the character lines on every cruise and this would make such a lovely souvenir.

Corinna


----------



## JSClemsonFan

jarudinski said:


> Just finished my FE gifts for the kids. Still thinking I amy do something else as I have time still. I am not sure I like the phrase I used on the last page, so if anyone has any suggestions, I can still change it =).
> 
> Please do not look at this link if you are sailing the June 7th cruise to Alaska.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2110506&id=1422386950&l=b315d65d31



It is very cute!  How did you know what characters to include??  Meaning-- how do you know what characters are on the Wonder??  I have been wanting to do a similar idea for my kids (not our FE gift) for our Dream cruise but I can't get a straight answer from anyone on what characters will be on the cruise.   Thanks for any input on this!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

jarudinski said:


> Thank you. I really do hope the kids like them. Putting them together is not so hard, but designing the images took a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I keep trying to figure out what to do about the cabins without kids, but I can always give them autograph books too, I just didn't think too many adults would like them.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You =) I added the images without the cruise date to a photobucket album .. you are more than welcome to use the images. I sorted them into different sub albums. These are the ones I made, I know you can find more by other people throughout the forums.
> 
> http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n632/jarudinski/Disney%20Cruise%20Line



Thank you for sharing the graphics.  I won't cruise till next yr but would make a lovely gift for my youngest for sure.  Also I like your last page but my favorite Disney saying is " See ya real soon"   always makes me feel I will return again REAL SOON....LOL


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

JSClemsonFan said:


> It is very cute!  How did you know what characters to include??  Meaning-- how do you know what characters are on the Wonder??  I have been wanting to do a similar idea for my kids (not our FE gift) for our Dream cruise but I can't get a straight answer from anyone on what characters will be on the cruise.   Thanks for any input on this!



I think this is most I remember from our cruises.  I believe that is why there are random blank pages in case someone surprises you with their appearance.


----------



## Woobie

jarudinski said:


> I added the images without the cruise date to a photobucket album .. you are more than welcome to use the images. I sorted them into different sub albums. These are the ones I made, I know you can find more by other people throughout the forums.
> 
> http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n632/jarudinski/Disney%20Cruise%20Line



Thank you SO much for sharing. It must be me, but I only see 3 images and they all look like covers. Why can't I see the actual pages?


----------



## bibbidibobbidiboo07

If you scroll down and look at the sub categories on the right of the screen I found the other pages there.


----------



## Woobie

Thank you. I KNEW it was me. duh!


----------



## jarudinski

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Thank you for sharing the graphics.  I won't cruise till next yr but would make a lovely gift for my youngest for sure.  Also I like your last page but my favorite Disney saying is " See ya real soon"   always makes me feel I will return again REAL SOON....LOL



I do like this too, I will play around with this some more =)



JSClemsonFan said:


> It is very cute!  How did you know what characters to include??  Meaning-- how do you know what characters are on the Wonder??  I have been wanting to do a similar idea for my kids (not our FE gift) for our Dream cruise but I can't get a straight answer from anyone on what characters will be on the cruise.   Thanks for any input on this!



These are the characters I remember seeing from past cruises, with exception of Ariel. I heard Ariel has recently started making appearance on the ship . I wasn't sure if Rapunzel will be added so I was debating making a page for her. But Yes, that is why I made blank pages for any surprise appearances. You can also use the blank pages for the stage performers that appear during the "until we meet again" farewell party.


----------



## dolphingirl47

jarudinski said:


> These are the characters I remember seeing from past cruises, with exception of Ariel. I heard Ariel has recently started making appearance on the ship . I wasn't sure if Rapunzel will be added so I was debating making a page for her. But Yes, that is why I made blank pages for any surprise appearances. You can also use the blank pages for the stage performers that appear during the "until we meet again" farewell party.



Ariel was on the Wonder on the Panama Canal Cruise. They do not have Alice though.

Corinna


----------



## gfolchick

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> my favorite Disney saying is " See ya real soon"   always makes me feel I will return again REAL SOON....LOL



  I like this too!

Original poster:  thanks so much for sharing your graphics.  I've got a few ideas for them.


----------



## seamour

ppony said:


> Okay. I'm done (WHEW!!!!) and finally took good pix this time. I didn't take them of all the colorways I did the Mickey head in mainly because they are already packed for the cruise and I had that one pic a few pages back with all of them anyway. I did Stitch for myself becuse I LOVE Stitch  and I did 2 more of Donald because my DH wanted to keep him too. I'm not sure I'll get my personal copy of Captain Mickey done in time. He's sketched on the canvas but I've been painting horses for custiomers to get them done to get $ for spending on the Mouse!
> Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.Ps.
> THANK YOU for all the sweet and kids requests for buying these, I just can't sell them w/o Disney's approval and I'll never get that. LOL  I'm just happy to give them as gifts to my fellow cruisers. And believe it or not, they took less than a day to finish all of them.



These are unbelievably beautiful and I am sure your fellow FEE er's have them in a place of honor!


----------



## ua1992

Wow ! Fantastic !


----------



## wdwfamilyinIL

Wow is all I can say after looking at this thread, I am so out of my league.  I will be honest when I signed us up for the FE I had no idea how wonderful the gifts that were given were.....I really thought it was more of a goody bag type thing.   I am so not crafty, I have no idea on what to do and our cruise is in 2 months.  I really don't want to be the stateroom that everyone cringes from their gift....should I just not participate?  Our cruise is a surprise to the kids so they know nothing....I am just so lost.


----------



## jarudinski

wdwfamilyinIL said:


> Wow is all I can say after looking at this thread, I am so out of my league.  I will be honest when I signed us up for the FE I had no idea how wonderful the gifts that were given were.....I really thought it was more of a goody bag type thing.   I am so not crafty, I have no idea on what to do and our cruise is in 2 months.  I really don't want to be the stateroom that everyone cringes from their gift....should I just not participate?  Our cruise is a surprise to the kids so they know nothing....I am just so lost.



Please don't feel afraid or intimidated by participating in the FE. You don't have to be crafty or creative to join and have fun. All the gifts we have recieved during the FE had been pleasant, enjoyable and throughly welcome. We recieved helpful things like highlighters, and pens. Items from peoples hometowns, sea shells and mini tobascao bottles. The girls recived hairbands, stickers and confetti and there alltime favorite CANDY . While I admit a lot of these items on this forum are very creative and will be cherished I did enjoy getting the little items just as much. It is the thought that counts. It is always fun to get back to your room to find any and all little surprises. I never thought anyone's gift was bad, nor did I ever criticize or cringe at any gift. Go, participate and have fun. The idea is just to spread a little more magic and pixie dust .


----------



## mellers

wdwfamilyinIL said:


> Wow is all I can say after looking at this thread, I am so out of my league.  I will be honest when I signed us up for the FE I had no idea how wonderful the gifts that were given were.....I really thought it was more of a goody bag type thing.   I am so not crafty, I have no idea on what to do and our cruise is in 2 months.  I really don't want to be the stateroom that everyone cringes from their gift....should I just not participate?  Our cruise is a surprise to the kids so they know nothing....I am just so lost.



Let me second this--I'm the list-keeper for my cruise group and I certainly wouldn't want someone not to participate because he or she didn't think his or her gift was "good enough".  The whole idea is to have fun--not to stress over what you're giving.  Whether it's a bag of candy local to your community or something crafty that you made--it really is the thought that counts.


----------



## BeautyFan

Hello you FE Superstars!

I have what I think is a great idea for an FE that I haven't seen here yet, but I don't sew (unless you count buttons)!  I have a friend who does so I am going to ask her to help me get started.  I'm so excited, and hope I can pull this off.  

Sorry to be cryptic, but don't want to spoil the surprise as we have 4 months to go!  No one on our meets thread has volunteered to coordinate an FE yet, I've been hesitating to start it, but might just have to be the one to get it together.

Wish me luck!


----------



## "Cinder" Ella's Mom

wdwfamilyinIL said:


> Wow is all I can say after looking at this thread, I am so out of my league.  I will be honest when I signed us up for the FE I had no idea how wonderful the gifts that were given were.....I really thought it was more of a goody bag type thing.   I am so not crafty, I have no idea on what to do and our cruise is in 2 months.  I really don't want to be the stateroom that everyone cringes from their gift....should I just not participate?  Our cruise is a surprise to the kids so they know nothing....I am just so lost.



Go to vistaprint.com
I ordered post-it notes and magnets all personalized and not too expensive.  If you sign up on the site with your e-mail, they send you coupons.  After placing one order they send you a list of items you can get for "free."  You can upload Disney pictures or graphics from these boards and personalize them.  Really cool, cute stuff for the atistically challenged like us!!!!


----------



## wdwfamilyinIL

Thank you for the support, I started this because my two younger kids love to hand out gifts.  I will do my best, but its nice to know that even goody bags come in handy.  Thanks Again, and if anyone thinks of small items that they have received that worked please let me know.  We sail in about 60 days so I guess I better get busy.


----------



## big jack 2002

One gift I know that we enjoyed was a sandwich baggie with 2 bandaids, 2 safety pins, a highlighter and clothespin to hold our curtains closed at night.  These really came in handy!!  Someone also made a year long calendar on about a 1/2 sheet of magnet paper.  So, they got 2 calendars from each sheet.  I put that on my refrigerator to use.
Whatever you decide, people will be happy with it!!   I know that we would.  Don't let it make you stress----you can give out those candy necklaces.  My grandkids love those.
Barbara


----------



## mmonk

Khazid said:


> Here is the promised photo of the earrings my DW made for our FE exchange. This is just a small sampling, but gives an idea of what she has.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Any chance your wife would like to share how she made these?  I LOVE this idea!


----------



## adnil530

jarudinski said:


> Just finished my FE gifts for the kids. Still thinking I amy do something else as I have time still. I am not sure I like the phrase I used on the last page, so if anyone has any suggestions, I can still change it =).
> 
> Please do not look at this link if you are sailing the June 7th cruise to Alaska.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2110506&id=1422386950&l=b315d65d31



I took a peek as I am sailing the week before you.  I love them!  If you change your plans, we are in cabin 6618!

Linda


----------



## jarudinski

adnil530 said:


> I took a peek as I am sailing the week before you.  I love them!  If you change your plans, we are in cabin 6618!
> 
> Linda



My kids are still in school that week, so I don't plan on changing the dates . I posted blank copies online or if you like the dates I can easily add them for you. When I am done, I put them into a word doc (for easier printing). So I can send you that if you are intersted. I then print them on cardstock, cut them out and bind them (I have a binding machine, but you can hole punch them and use ribbons. There are several options after they are printed though.

Just let me know =) Hopefully you have a great cruise. we are staying in the pan pacific the night before so we will wave from our room as you are getting off the ship =)


----------



## morgansmom2000

wdwfamilyinIL said:


> Thank you for the support, I started this because my two younger kids love to hand out gifts.  I will do my best, but its nice to know that even goody bags come in handy.  Thanks Again, and if anyone thinks of small items that they have received that worked please let me know.  We sail in about 60 days so I guess I better get busy.



Hand sanitizer!  Not for on-board (they've got you covered!), but for while you are on shore for excursions, etc.  A highlighter, I would never have thought I would need one, but it's good to have to highlight fun stuff in the Navigator.  One thing I thought of giving (before I decided to do what I did) was a small sewing kit, something you might need but not think of bringing.  Dollar Tree sells them.  I'm sure whatever you decide will be appreciated.


----------



## morgansmom2000

There was someone looking for instructions for magnetic bookmarks a while back...I got this in an email today.  Pook-a-Looz Bookmarks.  HTH!


----------



## pjstevens

wdwfamilyinIL said:


> Wow is all I can say after looking at this thread, I am so out of my league.  I will be honest when I signed us up for the FE I had no idea how wonderful the gifts that were given were.....I really thought it was more of a goody bag type thing.   I am so not crafty, I have no idea on what to do and our cruise is in 2 months.  I really don't want to be the stateroom that everyone cringes from their gift....should I just not participate?  Our cruise is a surprise to the kids so they know nothing....I am just so lost.



I have to agree with the messages already!  DO NOT drop out of your FE group!  For a previous cruise, I bought pirate and tinkerbell pencils and note pads; those little 'magic' wash clothes; glow sticks (to hook together to make glow necklaces); these are things I bought.  Also did state quarters and postcards from our state.  These are just afew of the ideas I got from the DIS.  You don't have to 'make' your gifts.  Oh and CANDY is always welcome


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

pjstevens said:


> I have to agree with the messages already!  DO NOT drop out of your FE group!  For a previous cruise, I bought pirate and tinkerbell pencils and note pads; those little 'magic' wash clothes; glow sticks (to hook together to make glow necklaces); these are things I bought.  Also did state quarters and postcards from our state.  These are just afew of the ideas I got from the DIS.  You don't have to 'make' your gifts.  Oh and CANDY is always welcome



I agree with you.  Do not drop out!!!  These gifts are the exception.  Most people give out goody bags!  We give gifts to the kids mainly.  Last cruise we have 5 adult only staterooms and I gave out supply kits - tissues, small note pads, pens, hand sanitizer, band aids, etc.  We also had 2 staterooms with young 20s only.  We gave 4 boxes of movie candy to each room that we picked up at Wal-Mart.  Easy!  Not everyone is creative!!


----------



## mafpi

Wanted to share my FE gifts.  Do not peek if you are onthe April 10 Mexican Riviera cruise.  The first two are from me, and the last three are from my mother in law.  Special thanks for disigners.
http://s1089.photobucket.com/albums/i357/mafpi1/FE Gifts/


----------



## whitfive

mafpi said:


> Wanted to share my FE gifts.  Do not peek if you are onthe April 10 Mexican Riviera cruise.  The first two are from me, and the last three are from my mother in law.  Special thanks for disigners.
> http://s1089.photobucket.com/albums/i357/mafpi1/FE Gifts/



THOSE are AMAZING!  Lucky cruisers!


----------



## CasaMartinez

mafpi said:


> Wanted to share my FE gifts.  Do not peek if you are onthe April 10 Mexican Riviera cruise.  The first two are from me, and the last three are from my mother in law.  Special thanks for disigners.
> http://s1089.photobucket.com/albums/i357/mafpi1/FE Gifts/



Wow, those are great!  I really loved the bags!  I'm sure everyone will love it.  I'm on the April 17th so I missed you by 1 week.


----------



## Woobie

morgansmom2000 said:


> There was someone looking for instructions for magnetic bookmarks a while back...I got this in an email today.  Pook-a-Looz Bookmarks.  HTH!



Great minds think alike. I was just going to post this.


----------



## mommyofthreeboys

A couple pages back there were some note cards. This is what I made and gave out on our cruise, January 2011.




































then I piled them together and wrapped a ribbon around them






The "words" used are elements from digital scrapbooking kits that I have purchased.


----------



## sorul82?

wdwfamilyinIL said:


> Wow is all I can say after looking at this thread, I am so out of my league.  I will be honest when I signed us up for the FE I had no idea how wonderful the gifts that were given were.....I really thought it was more of a goody bag type thing.   I am so not crafty, I have no idea on what to do and our cruise is in 2 months.  I really don't want to be the stateroom that everyone cringes from their gift....should I just not participate?  Our cruise is a surprise to the kids so they know nothing....I am just so lost.



Don't give up!  We have lots of ideas!!

I am very crafty, but I'm very frustrated with Diamond Glaze and glass tile at the moment.  I'm heading to Michael's for some retail therapy. LOL

Just share your talents with us and we will give you some ideas!


----------



## pjstevens

mommyofthreeboys said:


> A couple pages back there were some note cards. This is what I made and gave out on our cruise, January 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then I piled them together and wrapped a ribbon around them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "words" used are elements from digital scrapbooking kits that I have purchased.



These are amazing!  wow!


----------



## janey2000

Can you guys give me some ideas please as I am new to FE and am worrying I made a mistake signing up for it! We have a 3 yr old and I thought FE would be great for her. I therefore assumed that everyone else who signs up for it has kids too but there are several adult only rooms who are signed up and I am worrying about gifts for them. Kids are easy to please with inexpensive items - stickers, sweets, colouring etc but what about just adults . I am not that crafty and also don't have a great deal of time or money and could really do with some encouragement!


Thanks everyone


----------



## kveens

janey2000 said:


> Can you guys give me some ideas please as I am new to FE and am worrying I made a mistake signing up for it! We have a 3 yr old and I thought FE would be great for her. I therefore assumed that everyone else who signs up for it has kids too but there are several adult only rooms who are signed up and I am worrying about gifts for them. Kids are easy to please with inexpensive items - stickers, sweets, colouring etc but what about just adults . I am not that crafty and also don't have a great deal of time or money and could really do with some encouragement!
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone



Why not find something that represents your hometown or region?  We here in the States LOVE to get items that we cannot find here.  Even coins or postage stamps are great for adults.  My town has a great tea company, so I always include some tea bags from them in my gift bags for the adults.  I am sure you will think of the perfect item that represents your home, and those on your cruise will be thrilled to get them.


----------



## mellers

janey2000 said:


> Can you guys give me some ideas please as I am new to FE and am worrying I made a mistake signing up for it! We have a 3 yr old and I thought FE would be great for her. I therefore assumed that everyone else who signs up for it has kids too but there are several adult only rooms who are signed up and I am worrying about gifts for them. Kids are easy to please with inexpensive items - stickers, sweets, colouring etc but what about just adults . I am not that crafty and also don't have a great deal of time or money and could really do with some encouragement!
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone



First off, don't worry.  Whatever you give will be very much appreciated.  For adults, small bags with a few combination dryer sheets/detergent sheets, a clothespin for the curtains, a few band-aids and a small thing of hand sanitizer would be very useful.  An inexpensive journal from Michael's with a pen would be another good gift.  If you really feel like you want to do a homemade touch (please, read on no further August 16th Alaska cruisers--nothing to see here  )


I bought inexpensive Disney-themed lanyards from Party City and these (http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/s...archMain&Ntk=all&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&N=0 ) from the Oriental Trading Company.  I'm going to use a DISigner's neat pattern (Thank you, DISigners!) and iron on the pattern.  It won't be too expensive, and shouldn't take too long, but I think it will be very helpful on the cruise.


----------



## carmie3377

janey2000 said:


> Can you guys give me some ideas please as I am new to FE and am worrying I made a mistake signing up for it! We have a 3 yr old and I thought FE would be great for her. I therefore assumed that everyone else who signs up for it has kids too but there are several adult only rooms who are signed up and I am worrying about gifts for them. Kids are easy to please with inexpensive items - stickers, sweets, colouring etc but what about just adults . I am not that crafty and also don't have a great deal of time or money and could really do with some encouragement!
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone



This is what I did for adults on our Panama Canal Cruise.  It included a travel pack of tissues, bandages of different sizes, alcohol swabs, packs of antibacterial wipes, a few safety pins, and several rubber bands (both regular and some for hair).  I just used a ziploc bag and labeled it "Excursion Survival Kit".  I bought everything at dollar type stores and I had less than $1.00 in each bag:


----------



## disfunfor3

I hope one of the FE participants in my group does one of those water bottles!!  Hint...hint...I'm on the Fantasy April Eastern Caribbean cruise, flying from NH without a whole lot of room in my luggage, so this would be helpful.  For my FE, I'm thinking of 3 _tall_ pockets-easier to hold all the loot.  All of the ideas here are great...and it's giving me such inspiration for my group.  Since we need to fly, I've been thinking of smaller items to bring.  I now have my family saving their prescription bottles.  I will wash them and put stickers on the outside and fill with some snacks, maybe make a cruise emergency kit like those mentioned here, thought about making some game tubes (put in some dice with instructions for games to play).  And laminating those dot sheets and hangman sheets and include a dry erase marker...things that can be done over and over.  I like the little crochet purses!!  I wonder if there is a ship origami pattern?
I would definately like magnets for our door...saw the ones with the ship and the mickey stars and wish someone will do that on our cruise.  But then again, I'm sure the other FE participants will come up with wonderful things that I haven't thought of.  Still more than a year to go...the anticipation is awful now, imagine during the week before we leave!
To those worried about not being so crafty...don't worry!  Your gifts, whatever they are, are fabulous.  It is the thought that counts, and the fact that you are doing something to make magic for others on the cruise!!
Feel free to use any of the ideas I've mentioned...or improve upon your own version too.


----------



## janey2000

Thanks for your tips.

I like the idea of something from my hometown as being from the UK I would throughly enjoy getting American gifts.

I'm not so keen on the idea of the useful items as most people would bring any of these items if they needed them? 

Thanks for the ideas though, it is just hard to keep the costs down as everything here is so expensive


----------



## wdwfamilyinIL

sorul82? said:


> Don't give up!  We have lots of ideas!!
> 
> I am very crafty, but I'm very frustrated with Diamond Glaze and glass tile at the moment.  I'm heading to Michael's for some retail therapy. LOL
> 
> Just share your talents with us and we will give you some ideas!




My best talent is my job, I am a nurse so I work a lot and my job we rotate call....so time is going to be a major factor for me.  I have a motto that tape fixes anything, lol.    I am leaning hard towards just simple goody bags, due to our budget we are only doing one baggie per stateroom since there are around 30 on our FE.


----------



## wdwfamilyinIL

carmie3377 said:


> This is what I did for adults on our Panama Canal Cruise.  It included a travel pack of tissues, bandages of different sizes, alcohol swabs, packs of antibacterial wipes, a few safety pins, and several rubber bands (both regular and some for hair).  I just used a ziploc bag and labeled it "Excursion Survival Kit".  I bought everything at dollar type stores and I had less than $1.00 in each bag:



where did you find the small sized baggies, I go to the dollar stores alot am i missing them


----------



## LadyRob

I love all the ideas on this thread! I'm going through every page looking for inspiration. Here are the crayon roll-ups I made for the kids on my February cruise.


----------



## JSClemsonFan

LadyRob said:


> I love all the ideas on this thread! I'm going through every page looking for inspiration. Here are the crayon roll-ups I made for the kids on my February cruise.



LOVE!  I've always wanted my boys to have crayon roll ups.  If we got those...WOW-zers!!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

mafpi said:


> Wanted to share my FE gifts.  Do not peek if you are onthe April 10 Mexican Riviera cruise.  The first two are from me, and the last three are from my mother in law.  Special thanks for disigners.
> http://s1089.photobucket.com/albums/i357/mafpi1/FE Gifts/



They are fantastic gifts.




mommyofthreeboys said:


> A couple pages back there were some note cards. This is what I made and gave out on our cruise, January 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then I piled them together and wrapped a ribbon around them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "words" used are elements from digital scrapbooking kits that I have purchased.



I really like those cards

Corinna


----------



## jinia

janey2000 said:


> Thanks for your tips.
> 
> I like the idea of something from my hometown as being from the UK I would throughly enjoy getting American gifts.
> 
> I'm not so keen on the idea of the useful items as most people would bring any of these items if they needed them?
> 
> Thanks for the ideas though, it is just hard to keep the costs down as everything here is so expensive



I would def go for something cheap from the UK if I were you!  I love the idea of something from someones hometown!  A small cheap magnet about the upcoming royal wedding would be awesome...whatever you do will be wonderful!  Have fun on your cruise!


----------



## Tconst

I've spent several days going thru this post & wow!  I'm a non-crafty person & I've been inspired!  I think I've found a project I can tackle for my FE gifts for an August cruise.  Thanks for all the great ideas everyone!


----------



## sorul82?

wdwfamilyinIL said:


> My best talent is my job, I am a nurse so I work a lot and my job we rotate call....so time is going to be a major factor for me.  I have a motto that tape fixes anything, lol.    I am leaning hard towards just simple goody bags, due to our budget we are only doing one baggie per stateroom since there are around 30 on our FE.



30 cabins is a lot!  As for your taping talent, you can tape the baggies shut!


----------



## carmie3377

janey2000 said:


> I'm not so keen on the idea of the useful items as most people would bring any of these items if they needed them?


Gee, I sure hope somebody enjoyed our gift then.  We had over 90 cabins, yes 90, so surely someone did.  But based on your comment, makes me feel as if it was a useless gift for most people.  My reasoning was it was all in a baggie, easy to through in a day bag for an excursion w/o having to gather all those things from your stateroom.    



wdwfamilyinIL said:


> where did you find the small sized baggies, I go to the dollar stores alot am i missing them


I got them at the Dollar Tree.  But they are quart size so they are also available at grocery stores and such.


----------



## GatorandNole

Here are some of the homemade FE gifts we made:





Personalized bookmarks for everybody





Mickey Mouse chalkboards for each cabin





Memo pads for each cabin





Backpack clips for the girls

We also made a CD with Disney music for each cabin.
We gave the boys Phineas and Ferb goody bags.  We supplementd the girls bags with black and red, white and red and white and pink nail polish with mickey mouse cut out for mickey or minnie nails. The young girls also got polka dot head bands.


----------



## dizneeat

carmie3377 said:


> Gee, I sure hope somebody enjoyed our gift then.  We had over 90 cabins, yes 90, so surely someone did.  But based on your comment, makes me feel as if it was a useless gift for most people.  My reasoning was it was all in a baggie, easy to through in a day bag for an excursion w/o having to gather all those things from your stateroom.



I haven't been on your cruise, but we received something similar on one of our cruises and it was VERY much appreciated. As you said, you have everything in one bag (or small box in our case) and it didn't take up as much room in my bag on day trips as taking my own "whole" packets of things around! I am sure lots more people on your cruise enjoyed the "emergency packs" as well!  BTW - I used my little box during our WDW stay as well! 

And I need to say thank you to all of you for giving me a few ideas for FE gifts for our upcoming three cruises! We are going back to back and like to do small gifts every day, so I needed quite a few ideas and found some good ones here!
I will post pictures once we have given them out as I know some of my fellow cruisers are looking in here as well!


----------



## carmie3377

dizneeat said:


> I haven't been on your cruise, but we received something similar on one of our cruises and it was VERY much appreciated. As you said, you have everything in one bag (or small box in our case) and it didn't take up as much room in my bag on day trips as taking my own "whole" packets of things around! I am sure lots more people on your cruise enjoyed the "emergency packs" as well!  BTW - I used my little box during our WDW stay as well!



Good to hear   Funny thing is I didn't pack one for myself!  I had just enough to hand out as FEs and forgot about us!  I had bandaids and kleenex with me, but that was it.  I needed the wipes on an excursion after DS ate some cheetos and got cheesey fingers.  I thought how handy those wipes would have been.


----------



## dolphingirl47

jinia said:


> I would def go for something cheap from the UK if I were you!  I love the idea of something from someones hometown!  A small cheap magnet about the upcoming royal wedding would be awesome...whatever you do will be wonderful!  Have fun on your cruise!



That might just have given me an idea.



carmie3377 said:


> Gee, I sure hope somebody enjoyed our gift then.  We had over 90 cabins, yes 90, so surely someone did.  But based on your comment, makes me feel as if it was a useless gift for most people.  My reasoning was it was all in a baggie, easy to through in a day bag for an excursion w/o having to gather all those things from your stateroom.
> 
> 
> I got them at the Dollar Tree.  But they are quart size so they are also available at grocery stores and such.



I liked your FE gift. Admittedly I have not used it during the cruise, but I brought it home and most of the items have been used now.

Corinna


----------



## stitchy626

jinia said:


> I would def go for something cheap from the UK if I were you!  I love the idea of something from someones hometown!  A small cheap magnet about the upcoming royal wedding would be awesome...whatever you do will be wonderful!  Have fun on your cruise!



That is a fantastic idea. I wish someone in my FE group would be from the UK. I would love ANYTHING from there.


----------



## Mmketeer

All I have to say is the creativity and ideas here are amazing. DISboarders are AMAZING! Great job everyone and thanks for sharing all your ideas.


----------



## mommyofthreeboys

stitchy626 said:


> That is a fantastic idea. I wish someone in my FE group would be from the UK. I would love ANYTHING from there.



 Agreed!!!


----------



## tiggerb

We like even stamps or a currency coin or money (small amounts of course) from different countries.

Maybe you could cut out the many pics that are in the papers of the Royal couple and decoupage them or something.... I'm sure there are a few a day and if you read the paper anyways... you could turn them into magnets!  Just a cheap thought...


----------



## mlmmom

Hi
I need advice on my FE gift, may 7 eastern cruisers no peeking!







I was thinking of decorating white sailor hats for the kids, what age child do you think is too old to do this for?



thanks so much!


----------



## Principessa

mlmmom said:


> Hi
> I need advice on my FE gift, may 7 eastern cruisers no peeking!
> 
> I was thinking of decorating white sailor hats for the kids, what age child do you think is too old to do this for?
> 
> thanks so much!




What a cute idea.  I would think this would be fine until age 10.  Age 10 -11, depends on the kid, maybe.  And most fabulous for the 5-8 set.  I remember buying sailor hats for my son when we visited submarines as he was growing up.


----------



## traceyjayne

dolphingirl47 said:


> They are fantastic gifts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like those cards
> 
> Corinna



These note cards are so lovely!
Tracey


----------



## LuvEeyore

janey2000 said:


> Can you guys give me some ideas please as I am new to FE and am worrying I made a mistake signing up for it! We have a 3 yr old and I thought FE would be great for her. I therefore assumed that everyone else who signs up for it has kids too but there are several adult only rooms who are signed up and I am worrying about gifts for them. Kids are easy to please with inexpensive items - stickers, sweets, colouring etc but what about just adults . I am not that crafty and also don't have a great deal of time or money and could really do with some encouragement!
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone



How about a baggie with some tea bags and caramels?  or as a previous poster suggested a magnet.


----------



## robin19871

DO NOT LOOK IF YOU ARE ON THE APRIL 7th Dream FE





So I wanted to make everyone charm bracelets at first.I ordered these amazing silver beads overseas and then started buying the crystals. I had to readjust because I had already spent $100.00 and only had half done. So I went with the earrings.. I also made personalized keychains for all the younger ladies. However, I still was able to make 4 bracelets that I will let my son pick out randomly when we drop off the gifts..

http://s1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd479/robin19871/


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

GatorandNole said:


> Here are some of the homemade FE gifts we made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personalized bookmarks for everybody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Mouse chalkboards for each cabin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memo pads for each cabin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backpack clips for the girls
> 
> We also made a CD with Disney music for each cabin.
> We gave the boys Phineas and Ferb goody bags.  We supplementd the girls bags with black and red, white and red and white and pink nail polish with mickey mouse cut out for mickey or minnie nails. The young girls also got polka dot head bands.



Thanks for the wonderful gift!


----------



## pjstevens

robin19871 said:


> DO NOT LOOK IF YOU ARE ON THE APRIL 7th Dream FE




Wow Robin,

wish I was on your cruise


----------



## braysmommy

GatorandNole said:


> Here are some of the homemade FE gifts we made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personalized bookmarks for everybody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Mouse chalkboards for each cabin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memo pads for each cabin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backpack clips for the girls
> 
> We also made a CD with Disney music for each cabin.
> We gave the boys Phineas and Ferb goody bags.  We supplementd the girls bags with black and red, white and red and white and pink nail polish with mickey mouse cut out for mickey or minnie nails. The young girls also got polka dot head bands.



These are awesome! How did you make your mickey head chalkboard?


----------



## nswift

SA53 said:


> I love these necklaces!!!  Especially that yellow and black mickey .
> 
> My question is how do you attach the bail?  Can you show a picture of the back?
> 
> TIA,
> 
> K in SA



Me, too!  I am an adult and I would wear the yellow and black necklace! Very nice


----------



## morgansmom2000

Wow, some great new stuff posted!


----------



## GatorandNole

My husband drew a template and then cut out the form from plywood with a scroll saw.  Then he sanded the edges. He put a primer coat on and then the chalkboard paint.  He put magnets on the back.  We have one on our fridge and one on our dishwasher.  We saw the idea on this thread and went with it. Glad you like it. We loved making the items and loved the gifts we received.  I was going to post some of the gifts we received if our fellow cruisers don't mind.  They gave us some new ideas for next year.


----------



## joycsk

LadyRob said:


> I love all the ideas on this thread! I'm going through every page looking for inspiration. Here are the crayon roll-ups I made for the kids on my February cruise.



I was part of a FE with LadyRob back in 2009.  The work she does is INCREDIBLE!


----------



## GatorandNole

Cptjackandcrew said:


> Thanks for the wonderful gift!



We loved your gifts and the bag is so cute!  Great way to kick off the FE. Hope you had a great cruise.


----------



## disfunfor3

Advent calendar idea: make an envelope for each day with a happy inspirational quote, a fun line from a disney movie, fun fact about the ship or the area you are from.  Decorate the outside with numbers for each day of the cruise.

Or a mobile with above information or cruise theme shapes or Disney characters. 

I already have too many ideas and my cruise is still a year away!!


----------



## robin19871

robin19871 said:


> DO NOT LOOK IF YOU ARE ON THE APRIL 7th Dream FE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I wanted to make everyone charm bracelets at first.I ordered these amazing silver beads overseas and then started buying the crystals. I had to readjust because I had already spent $100.00 and only had half done. So I went with the earrings.. I also made personalized keychains for all the younger ladies. However, I still was able to make 4 bracelets that I will let my son pick out randomly when we drop off the gifts.  I FINALLY learned how to paste the photo directly... YAY
> I put up better pictures so you can see the colors of the crystals..


----------



## LadyRob

joycsk said:


> I was part of a FE with LadyRob back in 2009.  The work she does is INCREDIBLE!



Aww, thanks!


----------



## msmith3405

The charm bracelets are really cool.  great gifts everyone.  my cruise is in may. i need to get moving


----------



## marcij

joycsk said:


> I was part of a FE with LadyRob back in 2009.  The work she does is INCREDIBLE!



And I second that!  We still use what she gave us.  I wish I was that skilled with a sewing machine!  I'm still at a loss for what to do for our FE in June.


----------



## sorul82?

I haven't posted pictures on the DIS in quite some time.  Can someone direct me?


----------



## robin19871

sorul82? said:


> I haven't posted pictures on the DIS in quite some time.  Can someone direct me?



I just learned too.. I uploaded photos to Photobucket and then clicked on the IMG link which copied and then I pasted to this page..


----------



## sorul82?

robin19871 said:


> I just learned too.. I uploaded photos to Photobucket and then clicked on the IMG link which copied and then I pasted to this page..



Will the same method work for Picasa?


----------



## robin19871

sorul82? said:


> Will the same method work for Picasa?



I would assume so as they are basically the same..


----------



## sssteele

robin19871 said:


> robin19871 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DO NOT LOOK IF YOU ARE ON THE APRIL 7th Dream FE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I wanted to make everyone charm bracelets at first.I ordered these amazing silver beads overseas and then started buying the crystals. I had to readjust because I had already spent $100.00 and only had half done. So I went with the earrings.. I also made personalized keychains for all the younger ladies. However, I still was able to make 4 bracelets that I will let my son pick out randomly when we drop off the gifts.  I FINALLY learned how to paste the photo directly... YAY
> I put up better pictures so you can see the colors of the crystals..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT TO CRUISE WHTH YOU!!  AWESOME  GIFTS!  Are you willing to share where you bought your supplies?  Would love to do some of these.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

GatorandNole said:


> We loved your gifts and the bag is so cute!  Great way to kick off the FE. Hope you had a great cruise.



I'm so happy you liked the bags and gifts. You mentioned earlier that you might post some of the gifts you received. If you don't mind, would you please post ours? We were in such a rush to deliver them that I didn't take a picture and I'd like to have one for myself. I imagine the M & M's are gone, but maybe the bag, note cards and Mickey magnets. Thanks. The cruise was nice, but a bit shorter than we're used to. We even did the 3-night B2B, but it wasn't like a 7-night. We did get a chance to become better acclimated though.


----------



## robin19871

sssteele said:


> robin19871 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT TO CRUISE WHTH YOU!!  AWESOME  GIFTS!  Are you willing to share where you bought your supplies?  Would love to do some of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sent them to your inbox here..Thanks for the compliment..I thought about these long and hard and was super proud of what I came up with...
Click to expand...


----------



## SanDiegoSteph

disfunfor3 said:


> Advent calendar idea: make an envelope for each day with a happy inspirational quote, a fun line from a disney movie, fun fact about the ship or the area you are from.  Decorate the outside with numbers for each day of the cruise.
> 
> Or a mobile with above information or cruise theme shapes or Disney characters.
> 
> I already have too many ideas and my cruise is still a year away!!



I think I might do this as a "countdown calendar" at our house to get everyone excited for our trip in August. What a wonderful idea!! I also love it as a way to "package" our FE since I have a "gift" for each day of our cruise. This way we can just deliver once, but the recipient can open a new envelope each day!


----------



## SanDiegoSteph

robin19871 said:


> sssteele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sent them to your inbox here..Thanks for the compliment..I thought about these long and hard and was super proud of what I came up with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love your jewelry as well - would you be willing to PM to me where you got your supplies??
> 
> Many, many thanks!
> Stephanie
Click to expand...


----------



## mommyarewegoingback

mommyofthreeboys said:


> A couple pages back there were some note cards. This is what I made and gave out on our cruise, January 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then I piled them together and wrapped a ribbon around them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "words" used are elements from digital scrapbooking kits that I have purchased.



I love homemade cards!  These are especially beautiful, especially since they are disney oriented.  Hope you don't mind if I "card-lift" these?
-Virginia


----------



## GatorandNole

Cptjackandcrew said:


> I'm so happy you liked the bags and gifts. You mentioned earlier that you might post some of the gifts you received. If you don't mind, would you please post ours? We were in such a rush to deliver them that I didn't take a picture and I'd like to have one for myself. I imagine the M & M's are gone, but maybe the bag, note cards and Mickey magnets. Thanks. The cruise was nice, but a bit shorter than we're used to. We even did the 3-night B2B, but it wasn't like a 7-night. We did get a chance to become better acclimated though.



Here are the pictures of your FE bag and some of the gifts:





bag





notecard





notecard





magnets
Thanks again. Let me know if you want me to email the pictures too.  PM me.


----------



## Woobie

GatorandNole said:


> My husband drew a template and then cut out the form from plywood with a scroll saw.  Then he sanded the edges. He put a primer coat on and then the chalkboard paint.  He put magnets on the back.  We have one on our fridge and one on our dishwasher.  We saw the idea on this thread and went with it.



YAY!! That was me who originally made them (or at least talked about it here). We pretty much did the same thing. I also attached the chalk to a red ribbon with masking tape, then glued the other end to the back of the board.


----------



## mommyofthreeboys

mommyarewegoingback said:


> I love homemade cards!  These are especially beautiful, especially since they are disney oriented.  Hope you don't mind if I "card-lift" these?
> -Virginia



Don't mind at all


----------



## GatorandNole

Woobie said:


> YAY!! That was me who originally made them (or at least talked about it here). We pretty much did the same thing. I also attached the chalk to a red ribbon with masking tape, then glued the other end to the back of the board.



My husband would not let me attach the ribbon.  He did not want me to mess with his design. LOL!
Thank you for the idea!


----------



## mom2LLN

WOW, these are AWESOME!!!  



ppony said:


> Okay. I'm done (WHEW!!!!) and finally took good pix this time. I didn't take them of all the colorways I did the Mickey head in mainly because they are already packed for the cruise and I had that one pic a few pages back with all of them anyway. I did Stitch for myself becuse I LOVE Stitch  and I did 2 more of Donald because my DH wanted to keep him too. I'm not sure I'll get my personal copy of Captain Mickey done in time. He's sketched on the canvas but I've been painting horses for custiomers to get them done to get $ for spending on the Mouse!
> Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.Ps.
> THANK YOU for all the sweet and kids requests for buying these, I just can't sell them w/o Disney's approval and I'll never get that. LOL  I'm just happy to give them as gifts to my fellow cruisers. And believe it or not, they took less than a day to finish all of them.


----------



## disfunfor3

Would those photo sleeves for refrigerators at home work for the door for FE gifts?  The recipient could slide in a picture in, or write a message?


----------



## mommyofthreeboys

disfunfor3 said:


> Would those photo sleeves for refrigerators at home work for the door for FE gifts?  The recipient could slide in a picture in, or write a message?



I would like that! Especially if you add a picture of the ship or a character in it. That way they can use it right away!


----------



## JSClemsonFan

SanDiegoSteph said:


> This way we can just deliver once, but the recipient can open a new envelope each day!



LOVE this idea!


----------



## Camonkeygirl

They are not home made, but I was at Micheal's today, and they had card games, pens, pencils, notebooks and more that were between $1 - $4.  I picked up a bunch of stuff for the kids on my trip


----------



## abcangie87

So I just discovered the whole FE concept today and jumped on the bandwagon. Between the ideas on this thread and my own ideas, my crafty brain is starting to smoke I think! lol. Now just narrowing it down to what is the most cost effective to do!!

What I really do best is baking. I'd love to give everyone my signature cupcake of a chocolate cupcake filled with chocolate ganache and iced with buttercream. maybe with some mickey sprinkles... .but I'm pretty sure they would not make the trip from Kansas very well! 

I'll have to think of something else


----------



## ColoradoDisneyFreaks

abcangie87 said:


> So I just discovered the whole FE concept today and jumped on the bandwagon. Between the ideas on this thread and my own ideas, my crafty brain is starting to smoke I think! lol. Now just narrowing it down to what is the most cost effective to do!!
> 
> What I really do best is baking. I'd love to give everyone my signature cupcake of a chocolate cupcake filled with chocolate ganache and iced with buttercream. maybe with some mickey sprinkles... .but I'm pretty sure they would not make the trip from Kansas very well!
> 
> I'll have to think of something else



So, if I meet you halfway, I bet they'll make the trip to Colorado just fine!!!!


----------



## DizDragonfly

abcangie87 said:


> I'd love to give everyone my signature cupcake of a chocolate cupcake filled with chocolate ganache and iced with buttercream. maybe with some mickey sprinkles... .but I'm pretty sure they would not make the trip from Kansas very well!



Probably not.  Plus, they might confiscate them at the port.  DCL has a ban on homemade goods for health reasons.


----------



## pjstevens

Camonkeygirl said:


> They are not home made, but I was at Micheal's today, and they had card games, pens, pencils, notebooks and more that were between $1 - $4.  I picked up a bunch of stuff for the kids on my trip



I found a lot of little things at Michael's before our sailing last time.


----------



## pearljammer

karentan said:


> they;re jelly sweets in the shape of babies:



Bahahaha!!!!!!!!!   I was wondering the same thing toooo...

Jelly babies!!   LOVE it!


----------



## mainstreetmagic

Robin19871, your charm bracelets are beautiful!    It can get real expensive, though.  I think I spent about $270 on our FE gifts, but we had over 90 people!   It still was a great time, and I can't wait to do it again next March! I would also like to know where you ordered the Disney charms, if you don't mind sharing...


----------



## 7evans

We are sailing on our first Disney Cruise in September, and are so excited about the FE's!   I have lots of ideas for the "Girls", but am really stumped as to what to do for the teenage boys!   Any of you who have been on a cruise with teenage boys, what was their favorite gift to get in their FE?
I'd love to make something.  
Thanks for all your fun ideas!


----------



## sorul82?

7evans said:


> We are sailing on our first Disney Cruise in September, and are so excited about the FE's!   I have lots of ideas for the "Girls", but am really stumped as to what to do for the teenage boys!   Any of you who have been on a cruise with teenage boys, what was their favorite gift to get in their FE?
> I'd love to make something.
> Thanks for all your fun ideas!



Boys 11 and up are tough!  All I have come up with is a frisbee, mini football, water ball, candy (stay away from sticky things and gum as many have braces), mini flashlight, etc.  There just isn't much for under $1 for that age other than what I listed.


----------



## chudson98

7evans said:


> We are sailing on our first Disney Cruise in September, and are so excited about the FE's!   I have lots of ideas for the "Girls", but am really stumped as to what to do for the teenage boys!   Any of you who have been on a cruise with teenage boys, what was their favorite gift to get in their FE?
> I'd love to make something.
> Thanks for all your fun ideas!



Candy for the movies is always a hit!  Also, state quarters from your home state!


----------



## pearljammer

SA53 said:


> I love these necklaces!!!  Especially that yellow and black mickey .
> 
> My question is how do you attach the bail?  Can you show a picture of the back?
> 
> TIA,
> 
> K in SA




Can anyone advise where you can get these clear glass tiles?  I've tried my local craft store (AC Moore) and nada.  Nothing.  Zilch.  I'd love to make some of those necklaces but I'm just not finding these.  My search on the internet came up with almost $3 for 2?  Is that right?  Any help would be appreciated.   Thank you!


----------



## Woobie

pearljammer said:


> Can anyone advise where you can get these clear glass tiles?  I've tried my local craft store (AC Moore) and nada.  Nothing.  Zilch.  I'd love to make some of those necklaces but I'm just not finding these.  My search on the internet came up with almost $3 for 2?  Is that right?  Any help would be appreciated.   Thank you!



Do a search on Etsy. There's one I get them from that includes the bales. I think the cost is pretty reasonable.


----------



## 4newtocruise

pearljammer said:


> Can anyone advise where you can get these clear glass tiles?  I've tried my local craft store (AC Moore) and nada.  Nothing.  Zilch.  I'd love to make some of those necklaces but I'm just not finding these.  My search on the internet came up with almost $3 for 2?  Is that right?  Any help would be appreciated.   Thank you!



Hi, I get mine on Ebay from member those-sweet-sensations.  She is excellent.  The cost for 50 is $15.00 + $5.50 shipping.


----------



## 7evans

Those are all great ideas!  thanks!


----------



## sorul82?

More ideas for the boys:

keychains
drink coozies
AA batteries
bandana
sunglasses

I know this is the homemade thread, but I gave up on trying to do something homemade for the teens.  Instead they will get something "home assembled."


----------



## sorul82?

pearljammer said:


> Can anyone advise where you can get these clear glass tiles?  I've tried my local craft store (AC Moore) and nada.  Nothing.  Zilch.  I'd love to make some of those necklaces but I'm just not finding these.  My search on the internet came up with almost $3 for 2?  Is that right?  Any help would be appreciated.   Thank you!



hehe, the people at Michaels thought I was crazy.  They kept sending me to the mirrors in the wedding section. 

A nice DISer told me to google this:

1 inch 60 CRYSTAL CLEAR Textured Glass Tiles Squares for Magnets Pendants HIGH PROFILE

It will take you to some people who list with ETSY.  I have ordered from Sun and Moon twice and items arrived quickly.

I did not order 1" tiles, but that search got me to where I needed.  I made magnets with 1 7/8" squares.


----------



## Woobie

sorul82? said:


> I have ordered from Sun and Moon twice and items arrived quickly.



That's exactly where I get mine. There's even an option to get the bales included.


----------



## sorul82?

I don't think I have posted a picture in two years, but here goes:

If you are on the 4/10/11 Dream, DON'T LOOK, Ethel, DON'T LOOK!!



These are hidden Mickey magnets I made using designs from a fellow DISer.


----------



## sorul82?

Here are some paintings:


----------



## mainstreetmagic

chudson98 said:


> Candy for the movies is always a hit!  Also, state quarters from your home state!



The thing with candy is, I would say that we got 98% candy in our FE.  I want to try and think of something different... 

And Sorul82?, your pictures are beautiful!


----------



## abcangie87

I have two little girls but here are a few ideas for teen boys that I would think they might like?!

Decks of cards (oriental trading company)-they can play blackjack/poker with their family, solitaire, etc. 

Soduko/word search/mind riddles types little books. You could even just print or copy several pages out of one book for each teen instead of buying multiple if you cant find cheap. 

beach balls or hackey sacks? frisbees?

homemade items:... travel pillow? (if you can sew you could prob make these cheap?!), frame, keychain, frisbees puff-painted with names or decorations,

That's all I got for now  
oh, glow necklaces? do boys wear those?


----------



## whitfive

sorul82? said:


> I don't think I have posted a picture in two years, but here goes:
> 
> If you are on the 4/10/11 Dream, DON'T LOOK, Ethel, DON'T LOOK!!
> 
> 
> 
> These are hidden Mickey magnets I made using designs from a fellow DISer.



Those are FABULOUS!  I SOOO want one!  I wish I were on your cruise! Would you mind sharing with me how you made them? We love hidden mickies! 
Thank you so much!
Michelle


----------



## sorul82?

whitfive said:


> Those are FABULOUS!  I SOOO want one!  I wish I were on your cruise! Would you mind sharing with me how you made them? We love hidden mickies!
> Thank you so much!
> Michelle



Thanks!  It was really easy!!  A fellow DISer made the designs and sent me a link.  I printed them out on picture paper, cut to size, then used Diamond Glaze to adhere to the glass.  I pressed down some to get most of the bubbles out.  Once dry, then I put more glaze on the back and used Aleen's to glue on the magnet.  Once dry, I cleaned up the extra glue off the glass, signed my name, and voila!

You can find her by searching Modern Marbling.


----------



## whitfive

sorul82? said:


> Thanks!  It was really easy!!  A fellow DISer made the designs and sent me a link.  I printed them out on picture paper, cut to size, then used Diamond Glaze to adhere to the glass.  I pressed down some to get most of the bubbles out.  Once dry, then I put more glaze on the back and used Aleen's to glue on the magnet.  Once dry, I cleaned up the extra glue off the glass, signed my name, and voila!
> 
> You can find her by searching Modern Marbling.



Thank you SO much! 
Michelle


----------



## itgirl1002

I ordered glass (round not square) bails, diamond glaze, glue all from the glass connection on etsy.  Also I searched for the ribbon necklaces on there - got mine from Fizzy Pops.

I ended up using some of my supplies to make necklaces for myself of my  son's youth football team logo.  I might end up selling them if enough people are interested.

Thanks for the user who posted this great idea!!


----------



## DizDaddy

So we have an idea we want to do with pillar candles.    Will they not be allowed on ship?   Even if they are in gift baggies?


----------



## sorul82?

Here are some more photos......again 4/10 Dream people....

Don't Look!!

Sorry this is so blurry.


----------



## 4newtocruise

sorul82? said:


> I don't think I have posted a picture in two years, but here goes:
> 
> If you are on the 4/10/11 Dream, DON'T LOOK, Ethel, DON'T LOOK!!
> 
> 
> 
> These are hidden Mickey magnets I made using designs from a fellow DISer.



These are great!  Can you PM me the link?  Nothing came up when I googled Modern Marbling.  Thanks.


----------



## whitfive

4newtocruise said:


> These are great!  Can you PM me the link?  Nothing came up when I googled Modern Marbling.  Thanks.



Me too! I couldn't find it either! 
Michelle


----------



## sorul82?

modernmarbling.com


----------



## whitfive

sorul82? said:


> modernmarbling.com



Thanks! 
DUH! I was looking on the threads for it!
Michelle


----------



## pearljammer

Okay so two questions.  Is there anything besides Diamond Glaze to make the paper stick to the back of the tile?  Also, what do you use to make the bail stick?  Would medium size bail work?  Sorry, just trying to figure this out and I'd like to make necklaces and magnets.

Also, do you put the glaze/glue between the tile and the picture or on the back of the picture?   I swear, bare with me as there IS hope for me yet......

Thank all


----------



## Minniemouse07

I think we are going to stick w/ magnets using the 1" glass rounds. 

I'm interested to hear more about other supplies I would need as well.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

sorul82? said:


> I don't think I have posted a picture in two years, but here goes:
> 
> If you are on the 4/10/11 Dream, DON'T LOOK, Ethel, DON'T LOOK!!
> 
> 
> 
> These are hidden Mickey magnets I made using designs from a fellow DISer.



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE THESE!!!  I found modernmarblng.com but where do you find the "hidden mickey" designs?


----------



## WhitGB

disfunfor3 said:


> I hope one of the FE participants in my group does one of those water bottles!!  Hint...hint...I'm on the Fantasy April Eastern Caribbean cruise, flying from NH without a whole lot of room in my luggage, so this would be helpful.  For my FE, I'm thinking of 3 _tall_ pockets-easier to hold all the loot.  All of the ideas here are great...and it's giving me such inspiration for my group.  Since we need to fly, I've been thinking of smaller items to bring.  I now have my family saving their prescription bottles.  I will wash them and put stickers on the outside and fill with some snacks, maybe make a cruise emergency kit like those mentioned here, thought about making some game tubes (put in some dice with instructions for games to play).  And laminating those dot sheets and hangman sheets and include a dry erase marker...things that can be done over and over.  I like the little crochet purses!!  I wonder if there is a ship origami pattern?
> I would definately like magnets for our door...saw the ones with the ship and the mickey stars and wish someone will do that on our cruise.  But then again, I'm sure the other FE participants will come up with wonderful things that I haven't thought of.  Still more than a year to go...the anticipation is awful now, imagine during the week before we leave!
> To those worried about not being so crafty...don't worry!  Your gifts, whatever they are, are fabulous.  It is the thought that counts, and the fact that you are doing something to make magic for others on the cruise!!
> Feel free to use any of the ideas I've mentioned...or improve upon your own version too.



If you go to Walmart and ask for the new prescription bottles with no lables and tops they will give them to you.  We use them as a cute training tool when training medical RX claims.  Depending on how many you need, you may want to try a few different Walmarts.  They give us 20 without batting an eye.


----------



## sorul82?

TIGGERmetoo said:


> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE THESE!!!  I found modernmarblng.com but where do you find the "hidden mickey" designs?



I chose 12 of my favorites and she made them into hidden Mickeys.  Her DIS name is TheDISneyFamily.  Send her a PM to ask about them.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

sorul82? said:


> I chose 12 of my favorites and she made them into hidden Mickeys. Her DIS name is TheDISneyFamily. Send her a PM to ask about them.


 
Thank you so much.  I was going crazy looking at the designs for the hidden Mickeys.


----------



## sorul82?

I saw these really cool canvas bags at Michaels last night.  They are $1 and are insulated.  The only problem is that the stitching was weak where the strap attached to the bag.  I can only sew by hand, so I don't know how hard it would be to push a needle through the (nylon?) strap.  I thought they were really cool and can be personalized with paint or whatever.


----------



## tinkmom2

sorul82? said:


> I saw these really cool canvas bags at Michaels last night.  They are $1 and are insulated.  The only problem is that the stitching was weak where the strap attached to the bag.  I can only sew by hand, so I don't know how hard it would be to push a needle through the (nylon?) strap.  I thought they were really cool and can be personalized with paint or whatever.



I saw this really neat bag idea on Disney Family. This is what I plan on doing for my October cruise...shhhh!
http://family.go.com/disney/pkg-disney-crafts/craft-914179-mickey-tote-bag-t/


----------



## JustTJ

pearljammer said:


> Okay so two questions.  Is there anything besides Diamond Glaze to make the paper stick to the back of the tile?  Also, what do you use to make the bail stick?  Would medium size bail work?  Sorry, just trying to figure this out and I'd like to make necklaces and magnets.
> 
> Also, do you put the glaze/glue between the tile and the picture or on the back of the picture?   I swear, bare with me as there IS hope for me yet......
> 
> Thank all



Any clear sylicone (is that how it's spelled?) will work.  Our Craft stores here, Michael's included, don't sell Diamond glaze but I got something called "3 In 1 Advanced Craft Glue" and it works Perfectly the same way Diamond Glaze would.


----------



## sorul82?

tinkmom2 said:


> I saw this really neat bag idea on Disney Family. This is what I plan on doing for my October cruise...shhhh!
> http://family.go.com/disney/pkg-disney-crafts/craft-914179-mickey-tote-bag-t/



Oh now that is super cute!


----------



## disneyfreak1

tinkmom2 said:


> I saw this really neat bag idea on Disney Family. This is what I plan on doing for my October cruise...shhhh!
> http://family.go.com/disney/pkg-disney-crafts/craft-914179-mickey-tote-bag-t/


 
Love it!


----------



## allie7

Here's ours for the 2011 EBTA next month. My mom (hollymamba) made it, all by herself with no instruction


----------



## chickflick

tinkmom2 said:


> I saw this really neat bag idea on Disney Family. This is what I plan on doing for my October cruise...shhhh!
> http://family.go.com/disney/pkg-disney-crafts/craft-914179-mickey-tote-bag-t/



Love that bag!  I've got to get through this whole thread and choose an item.  You guys are incredible, now I just have to start and stop surfing 
-Robyn


----------



## sssteele

allie7 said:


> Here's ours for the 2011 EBTA next month. My mom (hollymamba) made it, all by herself with no instruction



She did a BEAUTIFUL job!  You're lucky to have such a great Mom.


----------



## Camonkeygirl

tinkmom2 said:


> I saw this really neat bag idea on Disney Family. This is what I plan on doing for my October cruise...shhhh!
> http://family.go.com/disney/pkg-disney-crafts/craft-914179-mickey-tote-bag-t/



That is a great idea.


----------



## sorul82?

Michaels has can coozies for 50 cents this week.


----------



## abcangie87

hey there

Wondering if anyone can help me find bails for the necklaces I'm making. I have the ribbon necklaces that have one strand of organza and 2 strands of cord...the bails I got at JoAnns and Hobby Lobby don't seem to want to go ON them!  what bails have you found that fit slide easily onto your necklace? 

thanks!


----------



## itgirl1002

abcangie87 said:


> hey there
> 
> Wondering if anyone can help me find bails for the necklaces I'm making. I have the ribbon necklaces that have one strand of organza and 2 strands of cord...the bails I got at JoAnns and Hobby Lobby don't seem to want to go ON them!  what bails have you found that fit slide easily onto your necklace?
> 
> thanks!



The glass connection on etsy has large size bails - can't remember the cost, but I got some and they fit my organza/cord necklaces perfectly.  They are awesome quick with shipping too!


----------



## mellers

For those looking for FE gifts, VistaPrint has an offer to allow people to purchase $60 worth of VistaPrint stuff for $15:

http://tippr.us1.list-manage.com/track/click?u=537aa143c9b29216646162bf8&id=6ee956241a&e=7e1d6e503c


----------



## becca-becca

bumping


----------



## Disneyelf10

okay, I've been working on some more cards for part of my FE gifts.
I've made these ones more "Disney"....




















sorry the last one is big!!!


----------



## karentan

they look awesome


----------



## dolphingirl47

I love the cards

Corinna


----------



## Disneyelf10

Karen & Corinna, thanks for the comments on the cards. I was worring they wouldn't go over. I usually make a small scrapbook, but we have about 40 cabins and I just didn't have the time.
thanks!!


----------



## mommyarewegoingback

Disneyelf10 said:


> okay, I've been working on some more cards for part of my FE gifts.
> I've made these ones more "Disney"....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry the last one is big!!!



Love these cards!!!!



abcangie87 said:


> hey there
> 
> Wondering if anyone can help me find bails for the necklaces I'm making. I have the ribbon necklaces that have one strand of organza and 2 strands of cord...the bails I got at JoAnns and Hobby Lobby don't seem to want to go ON them!  what bails have you found that fit slide easily onto your necklace?
> 
> thanks!



I have the same problem.  I bought a bunch of those necklaces on ebay, but my bails didn't fit  Sunandmooncrafts.com also have the larger ones.    Good Luck!

-Virginia


----------



## SILLYANDI

wdwfamilyinIL said:


> My best talent is my job, I am a nurse so I work a lot and my job we rotate call....so time is going to be a major factor for me.  I have a motto that tape fixes anything, lol.    I am leaning hard towards just simple goody bags, due to our budget we are only doing one baggie per stateroom since there are around 30 on our FE.



I had Christmas Ornaments made with our cruise meet logo on them from artscow.com. They were about $2 each, I waited until I had a discount coupon. No specific talent required except use of a computer and ownership of a credit card! lol


----------



## mainstreetmagic

Disneyelf10, I LOVE your cards!  The Nemo one and the party/Mickey head one are especially cute!


----------



## zimaaaaah

sorul82? said:


> I don't think I have posted a picture in two years, but here goes:
> 
> If you are on the 4/10/11 Dream, DON'T LOOK, Ethel, DON'T LOOK!!
> 
> 
> 
> These are hidden Mickey magnets I made using designs from a fellow DISer.



These are most AWESOME!


----------



## adnil530

abcangie87 said:


> hey there
> 
> Wondering if anyone can help me find bails for the necklaces I'm making. I have the ribbon necklaces that have one strand of organza and 2 strands of cord...the bails I got at JoAnns and Hobby Lobby don't seem to want to go ON them!  what bails have you found that fit slide easily onto your necklace?
> 
> thanks!



I found mine on etsy.com.  I ordered the medium bails and I have those ribbons, they have the lobster clasps.  The seller is Iwantsupplies.

Good luck!

Linda


----------



## sorul82?

zimaaaaah said:


> These are most AWESOME!



Thank you!


----------



## itgirl1002

Disneyelf10 said:


> okay, I've been working on some more cards for part of my FE gifts.
> I've made these ones more "Disney"....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry the last one is big!!!


 

Those are beautiful!!!!


----------



## Makayna

OK, I'm a little confused. 

I'm a brand new, first-time cruiser.  What's FE?  What are all of these gifts?  It sounds like people spend LOTS of money on these?!  What are they????????


----------



## angieleia

Amazing gifts!!!!  You guys are so talented!!!


----------



## luvndizny

Makayna...not everyone gives out hand-made gifts.  We just returned from our first-ever cruise and the only hand-made gift I gave out was a scrapbook/bookmark thingy.  (Everything else was small things like candy, etc.)  However, now that I know what it is all about and have much longer to plan for our next cruise, I am going to put a little more effort/time into the next one.

FE stands for "Fish Extender".  Here is a good thread that will do a better job than me of explaining:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1219607&highlight=fish+extender

I am so glad we participated on our cruise!  It was a lot of fun!


----------



## MTmomma

Ok those of you on the May 22nd Dream, DO NOT click these links! 

step 1


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v228/Chancesmommy/FE.jpg


step 2

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v228/Chancesmommy/FE2.jpg


These are not complete yet, as I refuse to show exactly what they will be, because my cruise mates "can not be trusted" to NOT look!


----------



## networktek

Im gonna post my FE Gifts that we are doing after our april cruise so our curise mates will be completly surprised


----------



## dolphingirl47

networktek said:


> Im gonna post my FE Gifts that we are doing after our april cruise so our curise mates will be completly surprised



I always hold off until after I have cruised as well. You never know who is lurking 

Corinna


----------



## mominva

Any new photos?


----------



## Steph178

MTmomma said:


> Ok those of you on the May 22nd Dream, DO NOT click these links!
> 
> step 1
> 
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v228/Chancesmommy/FE.jpg
> 
> 
> step 2
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v228/Chancesmommy/FE2.jpg
> 
> 
> These are not complete yet, as I refuse to show exactly what they will be, because my cruise mates "can not be trusted" to NOT look!


 You would be very proud of me.  I did not look, although I was tempted.  I love surprises so I am resisting the temptation.  Looking forward to our cruise.


----------



## MTmomma

Steph178 said:


> You would be very proud of me.  I did not look, although I was tempted.  I love surprises so I am resisting the temptation.  Looking forward to our cruise.



LOL awe thats awesome!  I think I kind of overdid it on the FE.....  I may have gone just a titch overboard with ALL of it! LOL


----------



## angieleia

I am sooooo excited to be part of the June 12 Dream cruise FE group!!!!!

Our first cruise & our honeymoon!!!


----------



## ppiew

Where do you get the font for the DREAM?


----------



## KatiezMom

I have spent the last 3 days reading threw this thread and am sold.  We are heading out on our first cruise in September and am hoping they are into doing FE.  I am not super crafter (well I quilt but ummm...not doing one of those for everyone) so this should be fun


----------



## mbb

My good grief and golly, you folks are talented!!

I'm up to page 75, and really, really have to go make supper...
And there are only a few folks on our Cruise Meet thread...
No FE Exchange yet, we're still a year out...
.
.
.
But I'm ready to head to the craft store tomorrow and make a 100 FE Gifts!!!!LOL!

Love the CDs, ppony's paintings, someone's DH painted watercolours, crossstitched bookmarks, picture frames, earrings, necklace pendants, cell phone thingies, key chains, t-shirts, autograph books, scrapbooks, candy, snacks, playing cards, beverage cozies, toys, games, magnets....my little brain is on creative overload!!

Thanks for being so inspirational! and willing to share!


----------



## mousejunkie98

MTmomma said:


> LOL awe thats awesome!  I think I kind of overdid it on the FE.....  I may have gone just a titch overboard with ALL of it! LOL



That's me, too - I got excited by having my docs arrive and made ANOTHER FE for everyone   Can't wait to hand them out!

PS - I also am resisting the temptation and NOT looking at your link


----------



## Makayna

Does pretty much every cruise do an FE exchange?  My cruise is still over 4 months out, and as of yet (that I know of), there's not an FE exchange planned, but I'd like to maybe get started on something (I've assigned door decorations to Fiancé and maybe making the FE extender, and I think I'm going to be making FE gifts).  But if nobody on my cruise does this, then I don't want to "waste" my time. How many people are usually in each group?  What I mean is, how many people are usually exchanging, so how many items will I need?  And do you normally do more than one thing per stateroom, or is it one item per PERSON in each stateroom, or do you do 2+ things for each person in each stateroom?  How is that normally done?!


----------



## SA53

SILLYANDI said:


> I had Christmas Ornaments made with our cruise meet logo on them from artscow.com. They were about $2 each, I waited until I had a discount coupon. No specific talent required except use of a computer and ownership of a credit card! lol



I was just wondering what is a "cruise meet logo"?  I get what a logo is, but did you do something special for your meet group?  If so, can you share?

TIA,

K in SA


----------



## AmandaRG

Makayna said:


> Does pretty much every cruise do an FE exchange?  My cruise is still over 4 months out, and as of yet (that I know of), there's not an FE exchange planned, but I'd like to maybe get started on something (I've assigned door decorations to Fiancé and maybe making the FE extender, and I think I'm going to be making FE gifts).  But if nobody on my cruise does this, then I don't want to "waste" my time. How many people are usually in each group?  What I mean is, how many people are usually exchanging, so how many items will I need?  And do you normally do more than one thing per stateroom, or is it one item per PERSON in each stateroom, or do you do 2+ things for each person in each stateroom?  How is that normally done?!



Have you joined your cruise meet? That is where you sign up for them. I joined our meet when we booked our cruise (at 6 months out) and no one at that point had organized one. There were about 10 people interested, so I took the helm and worked out a spreadsheet with the help of another DISer.

Check with the group to see if they have rules set up. Some do and some do not.


----------



## theholmesbunch

I have been looking at all the great gifts and trying to get to my 10th post so I can sign up for the FE exchange for our upcoming cruise.  What do you think of home made candy?  As I am looking at this thread for ideas my husband has been finding mickey, pirate ship, and pirate sucker chocolate molds that I can use.  He was complaining about the idea but now is searching for me.  I was thinking of doing a chocolate sucker for each of the kids and a pirate ship for each of the adults.  Would that be enough or would I need more?


----------



## RCDisneyFan

theholmesbunch said:


> I have been looking at all the great gifts and trying to get to my 10th post so I can sign up for the FE exchange for our upcoming cruise.  What do you think of home made candy?  As I am looking at this thread for ideas my husband has been finding mickey, pirate ship, and pirate sucker chocolate molds that I can use.  He was complaining about the idea but now is searching for me.  I was thinking of doing a chocolate sucker for each of the kids and a pirate ship for each of the adults.  Would that be enough or would I need more?



I *think* I've read you're not supposed to bring homemade foods onboard...but I couldn't swear that was true... I saw pictures on one thread of cookies - but I don't know if they were bakery wrapped, or snuck on!


----------



## DizDragonfly

RCDisneyFan said:


> I *think* I've read you're not supposed to bring homemade foods onboard...but I couldn't swear that was true... I saw pictures on one thread of cookies - but I don't know if they were bakery wrapped, or snuck on!



Yes, DCL does not allow homemade goods.  This rule can be found on their webpage.  Bakery good are probably ok, because they would be prepared in a commercial kitchen.  But, it may depend on the packaging.


----------



## ppiew

We were on a cruise 2 yrs ago where there were 2 kids on the FE list who were allergic to candy!  That is tough, because there is a LOT of candy passed out!!  People have to be aware of allergies of all kinds I guess.


----------



## Mindyjoy

This is what I put together for my FE group for my cruise a week ago. I "borrowed' both of these ideas from previous posters on this thread.

Sand brush (for brushing the sand off your feet after the beach).  I also attached a little note but failed to take a picture before I passed them out.  






Also put together a bare necessities kit with items from the 99 Cent Store.







I got a lot of candy from my FE group, which is a nice gift, but due to my diet I don't eat a lot of candy so I ended up throwing most of it away, sadly.  The homemade gifts were my favorite.


----------



## Makayna

I've read a lot about "zip locks" to keep your FE holders from walking off.  This may sound incredibly stupid, but what's a "zip lock?"  Just those tie thingies that are heavy plastic and you have to cut them off with scissors?  Where do you get those?! 

Also, what do you do to keep the FE gifts you're receiving from "walking off" as well?!


----------



## ppiew

Walmart, paint stores, hardware stores - all have zip ties.  Never had a problem with our stuff walking away.  Kids were always emptying it whenever they came to the room.


----------



## sorul82?

theholmesbunch said:


> I have been looking at all the great gifts and trying to get to my 10th post so I can sign up for the FE exchange for our upcoming cruise.  What do you think of home made candy?  As I am looking at this thread for ideas my husband has been finding mickey, pirate ship, and pirate sucker chocolate molds that I can use.  He was complaining about the idea but now is searching for me.  I was thinking of doing a chocolate sucker for each of the kids and a pirate ship for each of the adults.  Would that be enough or would I need more?



While I think the idea is very cute, I would discourage this idea.  As others have posted, I don't think DCL allows this.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Mindyjoy said:


> This is what I put together for my FE group for my cruise a week ago. I "borrowed' both of these ideas from previous posters on this thread.
> 
> Sand brush (for brushing the sand off your feet after the beach).  I also attached a little note but failed to take a picture before I passed them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also put together a bare necessities kit with items from the 99 Cent Store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a lot of candy from my FE group, which is a nice gift, but due to my diet I don't eat a lot of candy so I ended up throwing most of it away, sadly.  The homemade gifts were my favorite.


_*We usually get a lot of candy our kids can't have..(we are a bit pickier about our diet) but I leave it behind in a ziplock bag for our stateroom host/hostess*_



Makayna said:


> I've read a lot about "zip locks" to keep your FE holders from walking off.  This may sound incredibly stupid, but what's a "zip lock?"  Just those tie thingies that are heavy plastic and you have to cut them off with scissors?  Where do you get those?!
> 
> Also, what do you do to keep the FE gifts you're receiving from "walking off" as well?!



_*yes that is correct about the zip-ties.  you can find them at the dollar store, walmart, etc.  

as for the gifts walking off.  Not sure we can ever be sure.  I tried delivering mine real early so most wouldn't be up yet and get them before breakfast or delivery at night before 9pm(most come back around then or after)  I didn't get a gift one of my DIs'ers made and not sure it was stolen or missed so it's a risk ya take and hope people aren't that mean.  I hate to say but if missing it's probably a unsupervised teen who has too much freedom and got bored*_


----------



## adnil530

ppiew said:


> Walmart, paint stores, hardware stores - all have zip ties.  Never had a problem with our stuff walking away.  Kids were always emptying it whenever they came to the room.



If we have ever had a problem, we wouldn't have known about it and you are right, our kids are always emptying it out whenever they came to the room, sometimes making a special trip to check the extender.  However, we do zip tie our FE to the fish just to be sure it stays put and doesn't walk away.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Mindyjoy said:


> This is what I put together for my FE group for my cruise a week ago. I "borrowed' both of these ideas from previous posters on this thread.
> 
> Sand brush (for brushing the sand off your feet after the beach).  I also attached a little note but failed to take a picture before I passed them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also put together a bare necessities kit with items from the 99 Cent Store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a lot of candy from my FE group, which is a nice gift, but due to my diet I don't eat a lot of candy so I ended up throwing most of it away, sadly.  The homemade gifts were my favorite.



Just an FYI for next time--I have heard of other people leaving the candy for their cabin stewards.  I understand that is something they don't get much of and do appreciate.


----------



## princess5750

Mine is on my fridge!! we LOVE It!!!!!


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

RweTHEREyet said:


> Just an FYI for next time--I have heard of other people leaving the candy for their cabin stewards. I understand that is something they don't get much of and do appreciate.


 
Good idea!  I do use the zip ties for the FE's too.


----------



## tinkerbell0611

I haven't made these but they look super cute and easy for the kids to help with.  They would be great gifts for the younger kids.






http://http://family.go.com/disney/pkg-disney-crafts/craft-1007883-ariel-salt-dough-starfish-necklace-t/


----------



## dolphingirl47

That is a cute idea.

Corinna


----------



## btkrawczyk

I'm doing my first FE for my upcoming cruise in August and am just wondering if ornaments are okay to give anytime of year or only near the holidays?


----------



## Woobie

btkrawczyk said:


> I'm doing my first FE for my upcoming cruise in August and am just wondering if ornaments are okay to give anytime of year or only near the holidays?



Aug is a great time. Go for it.


----------



## btkrawczyk

Thanks.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

I think ornaments would be a great gift any time of year.


----------



## K.Ohana

First off I have to tell you all how great these gifts are! The talent and time put into making these items are amazing. I wanted to join in the fun and show what I did for my 4/2/11 Magic cruise recently. 


Frame:










Luggage tags:





The whole package:


----------



## abcangie87

btkrawczyk said:


> I'm doing my first FE for my upcoming cruise in August and am just wondering if ornaments are okay to give anytime of year or only near the holidays?



I put up 8 Christmas trees each year (in varying sizes) and one is mostly disney. I'd be THRILLED to get an ornament! as a matter of fact, we always BUY ornaments on vacation too! 



K.Ohana said:


> First off I have to tell you all how great these gifts are! The talent and time put into making these items are amazing. I wanted to join in the fun and show what I did for my 4/2/11 Magic cruise recently.
> 
> 
> Frame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luggage tags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole package:



Super cute stuff! You've got some $$ into that too becaues I know that Disney Vaca scrapbook embellishemnt thingy is not cheap! We have FIFTY cabins in our FE exchange, yikes! It will be so fun tho!


----------



## K.Ohana

abcangie87 said:


> Super cute stuff! You've got some $$ into that too becaues I know that Disney Vaca scrapbook embellishemnt thingy is not cheap! We have FIFTY cabins in our FE exchange, yikes! It will be so fun tho!



We only had 14 families in our FE. . .  AND there was a sale on all Disney scrapbooking items at the time so I scored! I spent MAYBE $7 total per bag. I budgeted to keep my gifts around $3 pp. I did a seperate gift for the kids and then if you split the $7 by the 2 adults in the cabin that's $3.50 each. . . not too bad.


----------



## Miz Diz

btkrawczyk said:


> I'm doing my first FE for my upcoming cruise in August and am just wondering if ornaments are okay to give anytime of year or only near the holidays?



Not everyone celebrates Christmas.


----------



## Sunny37

Miz Diz said:


> Not everyone celebrates Christmas.



Nah, and not everyone lets their kids eat candy, but I'll be putting candy in with my FE gifts.  I figure they can just toss it if they don't want it.


----------



## 4newtocruise

Sunny37 said:


> Nah, and not everyone lets their kids eat candy, but I'll be putting candy in with my FE gifts.  I figure they can just toss it if they don't want it.



Can't wait!  LOL


----------



## Sunny37

4newtocruise said:


> Can't wait!  LOL


 Pretend you didn't see that!


----------



## Fobgirl12

Getting so many great ideas!


----------



## theholmesbunch

I have read that people give candy that is unique to their area.  We have honey sticks up here that my daughter always makes me buy that I am planning on giving out to each cabin.  They are little straw like things filled with flavored honey.  Do they have these other places or are they really just in our area?


----------



## Petals & Pixie Dust

theholmesbunch said:


> I have read that people give candy that is unique to their area.  We have honey sticks up here that my daughter always makes me buy that I am planning on giving out to each cabin.  They are little straw like things filled with flavored honey.  Do they have these other places or are they really just in our area?



I love these! We get them at a local grocery story-in the fancy food section... But would be afraid that if someone didn't use it in my drink on the cruise that it would break in their luggage...Include a small ziploc just in case???


----------



## theholmesbunch

I will definitely include a plastic bag.  Thanks.  My daughter eats them straight from the straw.  I never even thought about using them in tea.


----------



## Petals & Pixie Dust

theholmesbunch said:


> I will definitely include a plastic bag.  Thanks.  My daughter eats them straight from the straw.  I never even thought about using them in tea.



They are amazing in tea!


----------



## kgoldenh

morgansmom2000 said:


> I welded the ears to the skull in Design Studio.  The red Mickeys are just small ones cut out with the Cricut.  The bandanna is from Life's a Beach, I think.  Let me see if I can find my files.
> 
> 
> 
> I made these in October!  I cut paper to size, scored them in half, and cut the corners.  Put on the picture, put the magnet on them, Voila!



We loved getting these.  We are still using as book marks.  It is a nice reminder of a great week!  Thank you!!!

Kate


----------



## big jack 2002

I don't think we have honey sticks here.  I don't believe I have ever seen anything like that!!  (Ohio)  My granddaughters would be thrilled.
Barbara


----------



## tinkerbell0611

I am sitting here making wine glass charms for my adult FEs.  It makes me happy!

http://nancyfootehigley.com/2011/05/01/fe-adult-gits/


----------



## BeckyKay

This was our first Disney Cruise and first time doing Fish Extenders. Time was not on our side but I was able to customize little journals for ages 7+, Brushes for the adults (I have done them for honeymoons and have seen some here). The tags read "The time we've had, Oh How Grand! Let's take the memories, and leave the sand!", Lastly, not pictured here are little goodie bags that were put togethe for ages 6 -. We included gel pens with the boys journals and princess pens for the girls. Like I said, it was a first time all the way around.


----------



## tinkerbell0611

BeckyKay said:


> This was our first Disney Cruise and first time doing Fish Extenders. Time was not on our side but I was able to customize little journals for ages 7+, Brushes for the adults (I have done them for honeymoons and have seen some here). The tags read "The time we've had, Oh How Grand! Let's take the memories, and leave the sand!", Lastly, not pictured here are little goodie bags that were put togethe for ages 6 -. We included gel pens with the boys journals and princess pens for the girls. Like I said, it was a first time all the way around.


You did a great job!  These look terrific!  How big are the journals?


----------



## BeckyKay

Thank you. The journals measure 4 3/4 by 6.


----------



## tinkerbell0611

Perfect size!   I am going to keep my eyes out for them for my October cruise!  Do you mind if I steal your idea?


----------



## BeckyKay

tinkerbell0611 said:


> Perfect size!   I am going to keep my eyes out for them for my October cruise!  Do you mind if I steal your idea?



Not at all. I purchased the hardbound journals from the card section of Hobby Lobby. I covered front and back and had good intentions of doing some tabbing and personalizing the inside covers which time did not allow for.


----------



## Miz Diz

Sunny37 said:


> Nah, and not everyone lets their kids eat candy, but I'll be putting candy in with my FE gifts.  I figure they can just toss it if they don't want it.



True, but candy is inexpensive and she is probably spending more on the ornaments.


----------



## Miz Diz

BeckyKay said:


> This was our first Disney Cruise and first time doing Fish Extenders. Time was not on our side but I was able to customize little journals for ages 7+, Brushes for the adults (I have done them for honeymoons and have seen some here). The tags read "The time we've had, Oh How Grand! Let's take the memories, and leave the sand!", Lastly, not pictured here are little goodie bags that were put togethe for ages 6 -. We included gel pens with the boys journals and princess pens for the girls. Like I said, it was a first time all the way around.



Love it!  You did a fantastic job!


----------



## DisneyBasket

Miz Diz said:


> True, but candy is inexpensive and she is probably spending more on the ornaments.



Ornaments can be hung anywhere.  Not just on trees.  We hang special ornaments from vacations on lamps or in the kitchen window.  Even if you don't celebrate the holiday normally associated with "ornaments," they can still be enjoyed.


----------



## Woobie

BeckyKay said:


> Time was not on our side but I was able to customize little journals for ages 7+, Brushes for the adults (I have done them for honeymoons and have seen some here).



Those are great. I'd love to see what you'd do if time WERE on your side.


----------



## SallySkelington

subbing


----------



## BeckyKay

Thank you all for your kind comments


----------



## mommyarewegoingback

BeckyKay said:


> This was our first Disney Cruise and first time doing Fish Extenders. Time was not on our side but I was able to customize little journals for ages 7+, Brushes for the adults (I have done them for honeymoons and have seen some here). The tags read "The time we've had, Oh How Grand! Let's take the memories, and leave the sand!", Lastly, not pictured here are little goodie bags that were put togethe for ages 6 -. We included gel pens with the boys journals and princess pens for the girls. Like I said, it was a first time all the way around.



Super cute!!!  Wish I were on your cruise!
-Virginia


----------



## nikicares

I absolutly love this thread!  You all are very very talented, I on the other hand - not so much.  I was very proud of the simple FE I made for our last cruise in January, lol, and it no where even compares to the talent of so many of you on this board!

I am going to start working on some 'homemade' gift ideas for our September Dream cruise.... ideas flowing.... will post pics on what we do for the FE, but for now here is my simple FE extender.


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

nikicares said:


> I absolutly love this thread!  You all are very very talented, I on the other hand - not so much.  I was very proud of the simple FE I made for our last cruise in January, lol, and it no where even compares to the talent of so many of you on this board!
> 
> I am going to start working on some 'homemade' gift ideas for our September Dream cruise.... ideas flowing.... will post pics on what we do for the FE, but for now here is my simple FE extender.



Hi, I found my idea for our FE here too. Can't wait to see what you do but warn me before you post a picture because I want to be surprised! Love your FE and can't wait to put something in it!


----------



## DCLaholic-mom

I love the wine bottle charms!!  What a great idea.


----------



## nikicares

I want to wait and post once we return from our cruise   I am excited too!  Last January was our 1st FE experience, and we were concierge level so we did not receive many 'goodies' -  but thats okay, we had a blast passing out our basic ones... I am very excited to be doing something a little more personal and hand made this time!  

But we are concierge again, so who knows how it will work out, but we are very excited to still be apart of this fun events! 



gerberdaisy1234 said:


> Hi, I found my idea for our FE here too. Can't wait to see what you do but warn me before you post a picture because I want to be surprised! Love your FE and can't wait to put something in it!


----------



## MissReeRee

Here's a picture of my homemade gift one per family (or per adult if a group was travelling together):






I forgot to take a pic of the luggage tags, just simple plastic ones I found for about $1, and printed the names in Disney font and had the DCL logo on the back. One per person... kids also got candy, glow bracelets and stickers I think? Adults also got some of those laundry sheets. Nothing too fancy but we booked less than a month out!


----------



## LoriABil

Here are the necklaces I did for our FE gifts.  I did similar bottle cap necklaces for a few young ladies and key chains for the guys.  No pics of those, though!


----------



## uncw89

robin19871 said:


> robin19871 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DO NOT LOOK IF YOU ARE ON THE APRIL 7th Dream FE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I wanted to make everyone charm bracelets at first.I ordered these amazing silver beads overseas and then started buying the crystals. I had to readjust because I had already spent $100.00 and only had half done. So I went with the earrings.. I also made personalized keychains for all the younger ladies. However, I still was able to make 4 bracelets that I will let my son pick out randomly when we drop off the gifts.  I FINALLY learned how to paste the photo directly... YAY
> I put up better pictures so you can see the colors of the crystals..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sssteele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robin19871 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT TO CRUISE WHTH YOU!!  AWESOME  GIFTS!  Are you willing to share where you bought your supplies?  Would love to do some of these.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robin19871 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sssteele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sent them to your inbox here..Thanks for the compliment..I thought about these long and hard and was super proud of what I came up with...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Robin, those are great. Could you PM the info as well?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorul82? said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some more photos......again 4/10 Dream people....
> 
> Don't Look!!
> 
> Sorry this is so blurry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Love these!!! So many great ideas....and I see several of my cruise members lurking around! Hope we don't do duplicate gifts!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ppiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get the font for the DREAM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, where did you find the font?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## go time hawaii

yikes! how do i get on a cruise with you???? plz share the info for the beads with me as well, that's AMAZING!  And i thought getting pens from Aulani would be cool, dang... i'm gonna have to rethink this


----------



## GatorandNole

go time hawaii said:


> yikes! how do i get on a cruise with you???? plz share the info for the beads with me as well, that's AMAZING!  And i thought getting pens from Aulani would be cool, dang... i'm gonna have to rethink this



I think anything from Hawaii especially Aulani would be very cool.


----------



## JSClemsonFan

We just got back today from our Dream cruise (note: It was amazing!).  I can now post photos of what we did for our exchange.  We had notepads personalized with the family's last name and Mickey heads.  Then I made the notepad cover to enhance to the cruise theme.  

It was fun to participate, and my kids loved all the goodies that showed up through the days!


----------



## uncw89

Very cool! Where did you get the notepads made?


----------



## JSClemsonFan

uncw89 said:


> Very cool! Where did you get the notepads made?



At MinuteMan Press...it is a chain so you may have one near you???


----------



## Christy May

Ok please help.
Do I leave a gift everyday for each person, if there are 4 in a room, then
I leave 4 gifts each day ? Or can I leave one "package of assorted gifts"
in the FE each day ? not real sure how I am suppose to do this.
I dont want to make anyone mad by not giving the correct amount
each day. Thanks for advice...


----------



## uncw89

JSClemsonFan said:


> At MinuteMan Press...it is a chain so you may have one near you???



We don't have one here. I'll have to google it and see where if there is one near me.


----------



## mellers

Christy May said:


> Ok please help.
> Do I leave a gift everyday for each person, if there are 4 in a room, then
> I leave 4 gifts each day ? Or can I leave one "package of assorted gifts"
> in the FE each day ? not real sure how I am suppose to do this.
> I dont want to make anyone mad by not giving the correct amount
> each day. Thanks for advice...



From what I gather, each group more or less makes their own rules for the FE exchange.  I can't speak for your specific group, but our rules are that you can give one gift per stateroom, one gift per person, one gift for the adults and one for the kids, or whatever you want to do.  I'd ask whoever's coordinating your FE exchange for the rules for your particular group.


----------



## dolphingirl47

btkrawczyk said:


> I'm doing my first FE for my upcoming cruise in August and am just wondering if ornaments are okay to give anytime of year or only near the holidays?



I think this would be OK at any time of the year. I am doing ornaments as part of the cabin gifts and we are going in early October.



K.Ohana said:


> First off I have to tell you all how great these gifts are! The talent and time put into making these items are amazing. I wanted to join in the fun and show what I did for my 4/2/11 Magic cruise recently.
> 
> 
> Frame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luggage tags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole package:



They look great.



tinkerbell0611 said:


> I am sitting here making wine glass charms for my adult FEs.  It makes me happy!
> 
> http://nancyfootehigley.com/2011/05/01/fe-adult-gits/



I love those wine charms.



BeckyKay said:


> This was our first Disney Cruise and first time doing Fish Extenders. Time was not on our side but I was able to customize little journals for ages 7+, Brushes for the adults (I have done them for honeymoons and have seen some here). The tags read "The time we've had, Oh How Grand! Let's take the memories, and leave the sand!", Lastly, not pictured here are little goodie bags that were put togethe for ages 6 -. We included gel pens with the boys journals and princess pens for the girls. Like I said, it was a first time all the way around.



Great gifts 



DisneyBasket said:


> Ornaments can be hung anywhere.  Not just on trees.  We hang special ornaments from vacations on lamps or in the kitchen window.  Even if you don't celebrate the holiday normally associated with "ornaments," they can still be enjoyed.



That is exactly what I figured. Mine are not very Christmassy, but could better be described at having a winter theme. They would also look lovely in a window as sun catchers.



LoriABil said:


> Here are the necklaces I did for our FE gifts.  I did similar bottle cap necklaces for a few young ladies and key chains for the guys.  No pics of those, though!



I love the necklaces.



JSClemsonFan said:


> We just got back today from our Dream cruise (note: It was amazing!).  I can now post photos of what we did for our exchange.  We had notepads personalized with the family's last name and Mickey heads.  Then I made the notepad cover to enhance to the cruise theme.
> 
> It was fun to participate, and my kids loved all the goodies that showed up through the days!



I really love those notepads.

Corinna


----------



## JSClemsonFan

dolphingirl47 said:


> I really love those notepads.
> 
> Corinna



Awww - thanks!


----------



## Meg'n'walt

K.Ohana said:


> First off I have to tell you all how great these gifts are! The talent and time put into making these items are amazing. I wanted to join in the fun and show what I did for my 4/2/11 Magic cruise recently.
> 
> Luggage tags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> lovely !! I love the Mickey buttons, where did you get them ?? Could you please tell me ? Thank you, Dagmar


----------



## jessica52877

Not my luggage tags, but the mickey buttons came from the scrapbooking section at Joanns, Michaels, etc.


----------



## Meg'n'walt

jessica52877 said:


> Not my luggage tags, but the mickey buttons came from the scrapbooking section at Joanns, Michaels, etc.



thanks for the tip, any idea where to get them on the net ? (since i live in Belgium, it s not always easy..)..


----------



## jessica52877

I got some off ebay a while ago.


----------



## joycsk

I've seen questions about what to get young males, but I'm curious about the older males, also.  I've only done a FE once, and we only did it for kids.  That was easy.  I'm curious as to what people have done in the past for men.  

Some have posted beautiful necklaces.  I've taken the idea of a necklace, and another idea someone posted and will be making necklaces for the girls and women in my group.  I'm also planning to do a scrapbook frame and some magnets which I've already made.  I'm trying to make some "boy-friendly' necklaces similar to what I'm doing for the females.  But now I feel stuck for the adult males of our group.  

I know I can do food, being from Philly, I'd wanted to give out Tastykakes.  Then our group got too big, so I scrapped that idea, but we've broken into smaller groups, so that might come back.  (It IS impossible to travel with them and not have them smush, though.)

All thoughts appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## CRUIZEN MAMMA

btkrawczyk said:


> I'm doing my first FE for my upcoming cruise in August and am just wondering if ornaments are okay to give anytime of year or only near the holidays?



my Frist 7 day cruise was in July and I gave hand made sanddollar christmas ornaments -everyone loved them


----------



## uncw89

Meg'n'walt said:


> thanks for the tip, any idea where to get them on the net ? (since i live in Belgium, it s not always easy..)..



I think they are made by EK Success. Try their website. This might help your search.


----------



## Makayna

Here's something that I've been playing around with using some materials I've had around the house.  Not sure I'm gonna do them or not.  I'm not really happy with how they turned out (because, well, they look homemade! LOL!)  I've got another idea on order, and when that stuff comes in, I'll make some of those (NOT saying what they are because I want them to be a surprise for my fellow cruisers in September! ) and then go from there.  Anyways, this is what I made today:


----------



## dawsons

dolphingirl47 said:


> I think this would be OK at any time of the year. I am doing ornaments as part of the cabin gifts and we are going in early October.
> 
> 
> 
> They look great.
> 
> 
> 
> I love those wine charms.
> 
> 
> 
> Great gifts
> 
> 
> 
> That is exactly what I figured. Mine are not very Christmassy, but could better be described at having a winter theme. They would also look lovely in a window as sun catchers.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the necklaces.
> 
> 
> 
> I really love those notepads.
> 
> Corinna



I see our notepad!  We loved it!!!  We gave the CDs out.  I hope everyone liked them.  I am not very crafty!  We have received CDs for weddings and we always enjoyed getting them so that's where my idea came from.


----------



## Schachteles

sorul82? said:


> Here are some more photos......again 4/10 Dream people....
> 
> Don't Look!!
> 
> Sorry this is so blurry.



LOVE the magnets, if anyone has the files with the hidden Mickey heads that they would be willing to share with me I would be FOREVER grateful!!!!  PM me PLEASE!!


----------



## sorul82?

Schachteles said:


> LOVE the magnets, if anyone has the files with the hidden Mickey heads that they would be willing to share with me I would be FOREVER grateful!!!!  PM me PLEASE!!



I'm checking with the creator to see if she is charging people for her work.


----------



## abcangie87

joycsk said:


> I've seen questions about what to get young males, but I'm curious about the older males, also.  I've only done a FE once, and we only did it for kids.  That was easy.  I'm curious as to what people have done in the past for men.
> 
> Some have posted beautiful necklaces.  I've taken the idea of a necklace, and another idea someone posted and will be making necklaces for the girls and women in my group.  I'm also planning to do a scrapbook frame and some magnets which I've already made.  I'm trying to make some "boy-friendly' necklaces similar to what I'm doing for the females.  But now I feel stuck for the adult males of our group.
> 
> I know I can do food, being from Philly, I'd wanted to give out Tastykakes.  Then our group got too big, so I scrapped that idea, but we've broken into smaller groups, so that might come back.  (It IS impossible to travel with them and not have them smush, though.)
> 
> All thoughts appreciated!
> 
> Thanks



Can you turn the charm from the women's necklaces into magnets for the guys?


----------



## Makayna

OOOOOOOOOH!  I just came up with the MOST AMAZING idea for my FE gifts!!!!   

I haven't seen anything exactly like it on this board yet, but I think it's a great idea!  I'll post when I get finished!!!!


----------



## whitfive

sorul82? said:


> I'm checking with the creator to see if she is charging people for her work.



I would like to know as well.......
Thanks,
Michelle


----------



## chelleydi77

sorul82? said:


> I'm checking with the creator to see if she is charging people for her work.



I tried sending her a PM a few days ago but haven't heard anything.  HOpefully you hear something soon!  I would love to make these magnets too!


----------



## Schachteles

sorul82? said:


> I'm checking with the creator to see if she is charging people for her work.



Thank you, I am happy to pay for them, so just let me know!!



whitfive said:


> I would like to know as well.......
> Thanks,
> Michelle







chelleydi77 said:


> I tried sending her a PM a few days ago but haven't heard anything.  HOpefully you hear something soon!  I would love to make these magnets too!



I PMed her today too.


----------



## uncw89

sorul82? said:


> I'm checking with the creator to see if she is charging people for her work.





whitfive said:


> I would like to know as well.......
> Thanks,
> Michelle





Schachteles said:


> Thank you, I am happy to pay for them, so just let me know!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I PMed her today too.



Count me in! I would like to know as well!


----------



## Pooh667

uncw89 said:


> Count me in! I would like to know as well!



I have no idea how to multiple quote but I love those magnets and would be thrilled if I could make them too.  I also am willing to pay. Thanks!


----------



## birkner

Pooh667 said:


> I have no idea how to multiple quote but I love those magnets and would be thrilled if I could make them too.  I also am willing to pay. Thanks!



If you want to multi quote, you click on the link that has the " which is next to the quote link.  You can quote in between each quote but must quote under the last quote in order to post.

For example:



Meg'n'walt said:


> thanks for the tip, any idea where to get them on the net ? (since i live in Belgium, it s not always easy..)..



Post One



CRUIZEN MAMMA said:


> my Frist 7 day cruise was in July and I gave hand made sanddollar christmas ornaments -everyone loved them


Post Two


uncw89 said:


> I think they are made by EK Success. Try their website. This might help your search.



Post three


----------



## uncw89

Pooh667 said:


> I have no idea how to multiple quote but I love those magnets and would be thrilled if I could make them too.  I also am willing to pay. Thanks!



You multi quote by clicking on the quotes symbol next to the quote button. The symbol will turn orangish.....just click on all the things to quote and then hit the reply button at the bottom of the page. Hope this makes sense!


----------



## Meskamooska

Makayna said:


> Here's something that I've been playing around with using some materials I've had around the house.  Not sure I'm gonna do them or not.  I'm not really happy with how they turned out (because, well, they look homemade! LOL!)  I've got another idea on order, and when that stuff comes in, I'll make some of those (NOT saying what they are because I want them to be a surprise for my fellow cruisers in September! ) and then go from there.  Anyways, this is what I made today:



Hi!

I don't think they look homemade I think they look handmade and that makes all the difference!  I like the idea that they are special, individual and easy to pack (especially important for folks who will be flying to and from their cruise port).  

I have been struggling with what I wanted to do as well.  I started on my FE goodies about a year and a half ago so you would think that I would be well and truly done by now but I have been working on things in fits and spurts so it has not been as swift a process as one might expect.

Personally, as this will be your honeymoon cruise and you are preparing for your wedding too I expect, I don't know how you will have time to do anything else   We just hosted our oldest son's wedding here in our home in late March and I was swamped with all the last and not so last minute details.  

But back to the bookmarks... I think they are cute, fun and would be appropriate for all ages and genders which I think make them a potential winner.  Of course there is no rule that I know of which says that you have to give exactly the same things to each participant so you could always make some of these, some of those and some of the other things to keep it interesting for yourself, allow you to use up additional supplies you have around the house without breaking the bank and tailor the gifts to the receiver.

Hope that helps!

Take care, help lots of people and have a "Wonder"ful day!

Tisza


----------



## Makayna

Meskamooska said:


> Hi!
> 
> I don't think they look homemade I think they look handmade and that makes all the difference!  I like the idea that they are special, individual and easy to pack (especially important for folks who will be flying to and from their cruise port).
> 
> I have been struggling with what I wanted to do as well.  I started on my FE goodies about a year and a half ago so you would think that I would be well and truly done by now but I have been working on things in fits and spurts so it has not been as swift a process as one might expect.
> 
> Personally, as this will be your honeymoon cruise and you are preparing for your wedding too I expect, I don't know how you will have time to do anything else   We just hosted our oldest son's wedding here in our home in late March and I was swamped with all the last and not so last minute details.
> 
> But back to the bookmarks... I think they are cute, fun and would be appropriate for all ages and genders which I think make them a potential winner.  Of course there is no rule that I know of which says that you have to give exactly the same things to each participant so you could always make some of these, some of those and some of the other things to keep it interesting for yourself, allow you to use up additional supplies you have around the house without breaking the bank and tailor the gifts to the receiver.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Take care, help lots of people and have a "Wonder"ful day!
> 
> Tisza



Thank you! 

Yes, with the wedding coming up, and everything else going on in my life, I really don't have a WHOLE lot of time to be making things, which is why I'm basically doing things now so that I DON'T have to do it all later (because it simply won't get done and I know that! LOL!)  The reason I was thinking about doing the bookmarks is because, like you said, they're good for most age groups, and they don't take a whole lot of time.  I'm REALLY awesome (if I do say so myself! LOL!) at making hemp necklaces/bracelets, and I thought about making those... even teenage boys tend to like the "manly" necklaces, and I've already got all the supplies and wouldn't need to purchase a thing!  But the problem is... time.  Each bracelet takes at least 1/2 an hour.  And the more beads something has, the longer it takes.  And necklaces take at least 45 minutes.  Again, the more beads, the more time.  So, to make enough for everyone in my FE group, I'd basically have to start NOW and if I make them in my "spare time," then by the time I leave in September, I'll have 2 made! 

I'd ask FH to help me, but he's already working on all of the door decorations and a couple of other projects I've given him.   Plus, the more crafty things are probably better left to me anyways.   He's AMAZING at computer stuff (which is why all of his projects involve using the computer and none of mine do! ), but making the Fish Extender and the FE gifts kinda has to stay in my court. 

Anyway, thanks for your words of encouragement!  It helps that somebody understands my situation!


----------



## Pooh667

birkner said:


> If you want to multi quote, you click on the link that has the " which is next to the quote link.  You can quote in between each quote but must quote under the last quote in order to post.
> 
> For example:
> 
> 
> 
> Post One
> 
> 
> Post Two
> 
> 
> Post three





uncw89 said:


> You multi quote by clicking on the quotes symbol next to the quote button. The symbol will turn orangish.....just click on all the things to quote and then hit the reply button at the bottom of the page. Hope this makes sense!



Woohoo I learned something new!!! Thank you to both of you for telling me how to multi quote!


----------



## birkner

Pooh667 said:


> Woohoo I learned something new!!! Thank you to both of you for telling me how to multi quote!



You are very welcome!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

joycsk said:


> I've seen questions about what to get young males, but I'm curious about the older males, also.  I've only done a FE once, and we only did it for kids.  That was easy.  I'm curious as to what people have done in the past for men.
> 
> Some have posted beautiful necklaces.  I've taken the idea of a necklace, and another idea someone posted and will be making necklaces for the girls and women in my group.  I'm also planning to do a scrapbook frame and some magnets which I've already made.  I'm trying to make some "boy-friendly' necklaces similar to what I'm doing for the females.  But now I feel stuck for the adult males of our group.
> 
> I know I can do food, being from Philly, I'd wanted to give out Tastykakes.  Then our group got too big, so I scrapped that idea, but we've broken into smaller groups, so that might come back.  (It IS impossible to travel with them and not have them smush, though.)
> 
> All thoughts appreciated!
> 
> Thanks



I have done a variety of things. I made keychains spelling out the name of the ship in silver coloured letters, wine charms and magnets. I like the idea of adapting the necklaces as magnets for the men. One of the favourite homemade gifts that my husband received is a Pirates of the Caribbean themed bottle cap magnet. At the moment I am working on Disney cuff links for wedding favours and this would make a nice an easy gift as well.

Corinna


----------



## Makayna

I see everyone talking about older boys and men, but what about BABIES?!?!  What do you get toddlers and babies (under 4)?!?!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Makayna said:


> I see everyone talking about older boys and men, but what about BABIES?!?!  What do you get toddlers and babies (under 4)?!?!



I could never think of anything homemade and I was lucky that the youngest people I had in a Fish Extender exchange were 2 years old. I did Pirate rubber ducks for the under 5s one year.

Corinna


----------



## Makayna

dolphingirl47 said:


> I could never think of anything homemade and I was lucky that the youngest people I had in a Fish Extender exchange were 2 years old. I did Pirate rubber ducks for the under 5s one year.
> 
> Corinna



There are a few on my meet and I'm TOTALLY stumped!!!  Any other ideas other than rubber duckies?!   I'm just trying to get a few ideas!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Makayna said:


> There are a few on my meet and I'm TOTALLY stumped!!!  Any other ideas other than rubber duckies?!   I'm just trying to get a few ideas!



That is tough. It is a bit hard to advise people as you don't know where people's talents lie. I can think of things like a personalized bib, towel or comfort blanket. Cute little sun hats might work. I also like the idea of a personalized pillow case. The babies might not appreciate it now, but it can still be used and will make a lovely souvenir in the future.

Corinna


----------



## Meg'n'walt

uncw89 said:


> I think they are made by EK Success. Try their website. This might help your search.



oh, thats a pitty, they won't ship outside the US..


----------



## Ashansen

For adult males, I made coozies (bought blank ones, and used the iron on transfers made by Avery).  VERY VERY easy!  And didn't take alot of space in my luggage!  Also included some pirate tattoos, an eyepatch, etc.

On the last FE, I had two, 2 year olds.  Went to the Disney store near my house and bought 2 of the small Minnie Mouse plushes. They frequently do the 2 for sales, so this ended up being very inepensive.  

HTH!

Ashley


----------



## mellers

Makayna said:


> I see everyone talking about older boys and men, but what about BABIES?!?!  What do you get toddlers and babies (under 4)?!?!



Ironically, you should try your local fast food restaurant--many of them, if you ask, have kids meal toys for under 3s.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Forthe babies last cruise I got them Hard board books that were Disney, snacks that were age appropriate, Disney plastic bibs...the ones that when they feed themselves has the catch pouch to keep everything from being all over them...the ones their arms go in...full coverage  =))


----------



## Miz Diz

Makayna said:


> I see everyone talking about older boys and men, but what about BABIES?!?!  What do you get toddlers and babies (under 4)?!?!



If you look at the Target dollar section, you will see some Disney stuff. In the baby section, there are also disposable sippy cups, snack containers, placemats. You could buy a pack and split them up.  The disposable placemats are great!  I like the rubber ducky idea someone mentioned, too.


----------



## Schachteles

For those of you looking for the HIDDEN MICKEY marblized pictures...go here: http://www.modernmarbling.com/HiddenMickey I found the lady on FaceBook and she said it was ok to share the link.   

ENJOY!!


----------



## sorul82?

Schachteles said:


> For those of you looking for the HIDDEN MICKEY marblized pictures...go here: http://www.modernmarbling.com/HiddenMickey I found the lady on FaceBook and she said it was ok to share the link.
> 
> ENJOY!!



Thank you!  I got sidetracked last night with a relative who was in an accident.


----------



## Schachteles

sorul82? said:


> Thank you!  I got sidetracked last night with a relative who was in an accident.



NO PROBLEM AT ALL, someone PMed me that she found the gal on Facebook so I found it, posted and heard back within minutes.  Hope that your relative it ok!


----------



## sorul82?

Schachteles said:


> Hope that your relative it ok!



No, but that's a discussion for a different thread.  To sum it up, he was stopped and was rear ended by someone going 55 MPH.  He may have internal bleeding.

Back on topic for this happy thread!!


----------



## Schachteles

sorul82? said:


> No, but that's a discussion for a different thread.  To sum it up, he was stopped and was rear ended by someone going 55 MPH.  He may have internal bleeding.
> 
> Back on topic for this happy thread!!



WOW NOT good, hope that he heals quickly.


----------



## sandiegosusie

For the babies:  I went to the Dollar Tree and found Disney splash balls for the pool or splash area.  I also found Disney bath books.  I put them together...one Little Mermaid for the girl and one Toy Story for the boy.  I love the idea of a Disney plush.


----------



## chelleydi77

Schachteles said:


> For those of you looking for the HIDDEN MICKEY marblized pictures...go here: http://www.modernmarbling.com/HiddenMickey I found the lady on FaceBook and she said it was ok to share the link.
> 
> ENJOY!!



Thank you SO much!!!


----------



## Makayna

sorul82? said:


> Thank you!  I got sidetracked last night with a relative who was in an accident.





sorul82? said:


> No, but that's a discussion for a different thread.  To sum it up, he was stopped and was rear ended by someone going 55 MPH.  He may have internal bleeding.
> 
> Back on topic for this happy thread!!



My thoughts will be with you and your relative. 




ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Forthe babies last cruise I got them Hard board books that were Disney, snacks that were age appropriate, Disney plastic bibs...the ones that when they feed themselves has the catch pouch to keep everything from being all over them...the ones their arms go in...full coverage  =))





mellers said:


> Ironically, you should try your local fast food restaurant--many of them, if you ask, have kids meal toys for under 3s.





Ashansen said:


> On the last FE, I had two, 2 year olds.  Went to the Disney store near my house and bought 2 of the small Minnie Mouse plushes. They frequently do the 2 for sales, so this ended up being very inepensive.
> 
> HTH!
> 
> Ashley





Miz Diz said:


> If you look at the Target dollar section, you will see some Disney stuff. In the baby section, there are also disposable sippy cups, snack containers, placemats. You could buy a pack and split them up.  The disposable placemats are great!  I like the rubber ducky idea someone mentioned, too.



These are all AMAZING ideas for things for babies!!!  THANK YOU!!!


----------



## abcangie87

sandiegosusie said:


> For the babies:  I went to the Dollar Tree and found Disney splash balls for the pool or splash area.  I also found Disney bath books.  I put them together...one Little Mermaid for the girl and one Toy Story for the boy.  I love the idea of a Disney plush.



OMG! It's Sandiegosusie!  our upcoming cruise thread just mentioned you...I was talking about how I will probably be calling everyone their dis-nickname (like philatiger is chuck, but I'll probably call him phil), etc...and mommyarewegoingback (who I will call mommy) said you were on a cruise with them and for the longest time she thought you were sandie-go-susie and thought of you as sandie but actually you are san diego susie. 

Totally random, non homemade post ....sorry... I saw your name and thought "I've heard that name before!"

Cute idea by the way. I never think to go to the dollar stores, though I always stalk the target dollar areas


----------



## sorul82?

Makayna said:


> My thoughts will be with you and your relative.



Thank you!



Makayna said:


> These are all AMAZING ideas for things for babies!!!  THANK YOU!!!



That Miz Diz is a smart cookie.  She is also pretty crafty and handy with the sewing machine.  Here is one of the FE's she made:








abcangie87 said:


> OMG! It's Sandiegosusie!



I thought it was Sandie Go Susie as well!


----------



## sorul82?

To get back on topic, here are some "homemade but not by me, but home altered by me" FE gifts:






These are ornaments made from crushed N.C. pecan shells.  DH drilled the hole in the sand dollar and I added the ribbon.


----------



## Pooh667

sorul82? said:


> Thank you!  I got sidetracked last night with a relative who was in an accident.



I hope your relative will be ok.


----------



## sorul82?

And because I have a 40 year old brain now, and can't remember what I posted, I'll share some more paintings:


----------



## sandiegosusie

abcangie87 said:


> OMG! It's Sandiegosusie!  our upcoming cruise thread just mentioned you...I was talking about how I will probably be calling everyone their dis-nickname (like philatiger is chuck, but I'll probably call him phil), etc...and mommyarewegoingback (who I will call mommy) said you were on a cruise with them and for the longest time she thought you were sandie-go-susie and thought of you as sandie but actually you are san diego susie.
> 
> Totally random, non homemade post ....sorry... I saw your name and thought "I've heard that name before!"
> 
> Cute idea by the way. I never think to go to the dollar stores, though I always stalk the target dollar areas



Crazy huh?  I think I should add a dash in my name!  Wish I was traveling with you all!


----------



## nikicares

OMG - I read that as Sandie Go Susie too.... that is just to funny, I actually had to look twice to see the San Diego Susie  LOL



sorul82? said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I thought it was Sandie Go Susie as well!


----------



## glassslipper2004

Thanks so much for tracking down the hidden mickey squares - they are really lovely.  Anyone know of similar ways to get Disney-themed graphics?  Are there websites with graphics that others are permitted to use?  I'm new at this but it looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## sandiegosusie

looks like I need to start a new thread about confusing sigs...seriously, how do I change this thing?  Heaven forbid I am known as Sandie.


----------



## DizDragonfly

sandiegosusie said:


> looks like I need to start a new thread about confusing sigs...seriously, how do I change this thing?  Heaven forbid I am known as Sandie.



I'd just put San Diego Susie in your signature rather than attempting to change your user name.


----------



## Makayna

sandiegosusie said:


> looks like I need to start a new thread about confusing sigs...seriously, how do I change this thing?  Heaven forbid I am known as Sandie.



You mean why won't your sig work?  It looks like you tried to do Magical Kingdoms for your ticker.  They don't allow those here.


----------



## sandiegosusie

DizDragonfly said:


> I'd just put San Diego Susie in your signature rather than attempting to change your user name.



Thank you for the suggestion!!!! check out my sig!


----------



## DizDragonfly

sandiegosusie said:


> Thank you for the suggestion!!!! check out my sig!



Excellent!  Glad to be of assistance.


----------



## sorul82?

sandiegosusie said:


> looks like I need to start a new thread about confusing sigs...seriously, how do I change this thing?  Heaven forbid I am known as Sandie.



Don't worry, no one can figure out my name either.  It's So, are you late, too?  My DIS friends now call me S'Late.


----------



## DizDragonfly

sorul82? said:


> Don't worry, no one can figure out my name either.  It's So, are you late, too?  My DIS friends now call me S'Late.



So are you late too?  Easy enough.


----------



## o0lissa0o

sorul82? said:


> To get back on topic, here are some "homemade but not by me, but home altered by me" FE gifts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are ornaments made from crushed N.C. pecan shells.  DH drilled the hole in the sand dollar and I added the ribbon.



love, love, love these! I want to be on your cruise! Makes me want to do a beach themed Christmas tree with beautiful ornaments like this! 



sandiegosusie said:


> Crazy huh?  I think I should add a dash in my name!  Wish I was traveling with you all!



It took me like 3 times of looking at your name to be able to see it too! theres something about the way the g hangs down that makes you think that "go" is a new word...strange. Makes much more sense now that I know what it really is! I was kind of wondering...what kind of name is sandy go susie? just didn't make sense!


----------



## Makayna

o0lissa0o said:


> what kind of name is sandy go susie? just didn't make sense!



Kinda like Holly Golightly?


----------



## Disneyelf10

sorul82? said:


> To get back on topic, here are some "homemade but not by me, but home altered by me" FE gifts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are ornaments made from crushed N.C. pecan shells.  DH drilled the hole in the sand dollar and I added the ribbon.



love these!! When is your cruise? maybe I can book


----------



## dolphingirl47

Schachteles said:


> For those of you looking for the HIDDEN MICKEY marblized pictures...go here: http://www.modernmarbling.com/HiddenMickey I found the lady on FaceBook and she said it was ok to share the link.
> 
> ENJOY!!



Thanks for sharing this. This just provided a missing piece for something I am working on at the moment.



sorul82? said:


> To get back on topic, here are some "homemade but not by me, but home altered by me" FE gifts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are ornaments made from crushed N.C. pecan shells.  DH drilled the hole in the sand dollar and I added the ribbon.



They are fantastic. I so want the dolphin ornament.



sorul82? said:


> And because I have a 40 year old brain now, and can't remember what I posted, I'll share some more paintings:



The paintings are lovely.



glassslipper2004 said:


> Thanks so much for tracking down the hidden mickey squares - they are really lovely.  Anyone know of similar ways to get Disney-themed graphics?  Are there websites with graphics that others are permitted to use?  I'm new at this but it looks like a lot of fun!



I got a bunch of 1 inch squares and 1 inch circles with various Disney characters from Etsy. I just searched for Disney Collage Sheets.

Corinna


----------



## sorul82?

Disneyelf10 said:


> love these!! When is your cruise? maybe I can book



We have already cruised and don't have anything planned for the future.


----------



## gfolchick

sandiegosusie said:


> For the babies:  I went to the Dollar Tree and found Disney splash balls for the pool or splash area.  I also found Disney bath books.  I put them together...one Little Mermaid for the girl and one Toy Story for the boy.  I love the idea of a Disney plush.



I did the bath books for the 2 babies (under 2) on our last cruise too.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Meskamooska said:


> Hi!
> 
> I don't think they look homemade I think they look handmade and that makes all the difference!  I like the idea that they are special, individual and easy to pack (especially important for folks who will be flying to and from their cruise port).
> 
> I have been struggling with what I wanted to do as well.  I started on my FE goodies about a year and a half ago so you would think that I would be well and truly done by now but I have been working on things in fits and spurts so it has not been as swift a process as one might expect.
> 
> Personally, as this will be your honeymoon cruise and you are preparing for your wedding too I expect, I don't know how you will have time to do anything else   We just hosted our oldest son's wedding here in our home in late March and I was swamped with all the last and not so last minute details.
> 
> But back to the bookmarks... I think they are cute, fun and would be appropriate for all ages and genders which I think make them a potential winner.  Of course there is no rule that I know of which says that you have to give exactly the same things to each participant so you could always make some of these, some of those and some of the other things to keep it interesting for yourself, allow you to use up additional supplies you have around the house without breaking the bank and tailor the gifts to the receiver.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Take care, help lots of people and have a "Wonder"ful day!
> 
> Tisza



I agree with this.. I think they look great!
I love FE gifts that can actually be USED (and yes we definitely use bookmarks. In fact I bought one in SF because I'd forgot to bring one- and then ended up getting some as FE gifts later on LOL) and not only is it something easier for you to pack to get there.... I also love FE gifts that don't take up a lot of space for me to take home once I get that FE gift- yanno? So I think these are perfect -in all ways.


----------



## Makayna

So, I found these necklaces I've made but never worn and never gave away (some of them were completely made but never "cut" from the extra thread! LOL!  Some were about 3/4 complete, and I just finished them up.  Others were complete but still in my "not complete" bag.)






I was thinking about giving these, but with SO much variance with neck sizes and likes and dislikes, I'd HATE to give them to people and have them not fit, be colors that they don't like, or styles they don't like, etc...  I think I might just bring them and give them to people who want them. 

(Or, if anyone were to say, "I'm on your cruise and I want the _____ one" then that would work too! )


----------



## pjstevens

Makayna said:


> I was thinking about giving these, but with SO much variance with neck sizes and likes and dislikes, I'd HATE to give them to people and have them not fit, be colors that they don't like, or styles they don't like, etc...  I think I might just bring them and give them to people who want them.
> 
> (Or, if anyone were to say, "I'm on your cruise and I want the _____ one" then that would work too! )



I received a beautiful necklace from a FE gift a few years ago.  The person in our group asked for our fav colors and I think she asked for our neck size.  I get so many compliments till when I wear that necklace.


----------



## kgsmith

Makayna said:


> So, I found these necklaces I've made but never worn and never gave away (some of them were completely made but never "cut" from the extra thread! LOL!  Some were about 3/4 complete, and I just finished them up.  Others were complete but still in my "not complete" bag.)
> 
> 
> I was thinking about giving these, but with SO much variance with neck sizes and likes and dislikes, I'd HATE to give them to people and have them not fit, be colors that they don't like, or styles they don't like, etc...  I think I might just bring them and give them to people who want them.
> 
> (Or, if anyone were to say, "I'm on your cruise and I want the _____ one" then that would work too! )




These are lovely!


----------



## ArielRae

Makayna said:


> I was thinking about giving these, but with SO much variance with neck sizes and likes and dislikes, I'd HATE to give them to people and have them not fit, be colors that they don't like, or styles they don't like, etc...  I think I might just bring them and give them to people who want them.
> 
> (Or, if anyone were to say, "I'm on your cruise and I want the _____ one" then that would work too! )



For my FE gift I PMed the people in our group asking for their kids favorite characters so I can make individualized gifts for them. It is not uncommon to ask for what they may like. We have 30 staterooms so far and almost all of them have gotten back to me. I make the gifts as they write me back with the characters.


----------



## Makayna

kgsmith said:


> These are lovely!



Thank you.


----------



## ArielRae

Here are a few items of what I am making. 
If your on the OCT 30th Cruise don't look. 
http://s200.photobucket.com/albums/aa232/kerf_99/disney/?action=view&current=100_3189.jpg

They are tags that can be hung anywhere. I figured the kids can use it after the cruise to hang on backpacks or anything else they would like. The Disers in the rooms get the DIS ID cards with the keyrings. DISers can wear them on the boat in their lanyards or use the keyrings to hang them off whatever they wish so they can be noticed. Nice ID card they can use on other trips too as they are laminiated. 

I thought it was a cute gift, let me know if you like it or not. 
Thought a homemade gift was better then buying something off the shelf.
Hope my fellow cruisers like them.


----------



## yukongirl123

Makayna said:


> So, I found these necklaces I've made but never worn and never gave away (some of them were completely made but never "cut" from the extra thread! LOL!  Some were about 3/4 complete, and I just finished them up.  Others were complete but still in my "not complete" bag.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about giving these, but with SO much variance with neck sizes and likes and dislikes, I'd HATE to give them to people and have them not fit, be colors that they don't like, or styles they don't like, etc...  I think I might just bring them and give them to people who want them.
> 
> (Or, if anyone were to say, "I'm on your cruise and I want the _____ one" then that would work too! )



These are all very nice...and  I'm on your cruise

Janice


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

ArielRae said:


> Here are a few items of what I am making.
> If your on the OCT 30th Cruise don't look.
> http://s200.photobucket.com/albums/aa232/kerf_99/disney/?action=view&current=100_3189.jpg
> 
> They are tags that can be hung anywhere. I figured the kids can use it after the cruise to hang on backpacks or anything else they would like. The Disers in the rooms get the DIS ID cards with the keyrings. DISers can wear them on the boat in their lanyards or use the keyrings to hang them off whatever they wish so they can be noticed. Nice ID card they can use on other trips too as they are laminiated.
> 
> I thought it was a cute gift, let me know if you like it or not.
> Thought a homemade gift was better then buying something off the shelf.
> Hope my fellow cruisers like them.


 
Very cute.  I really like that idea - I may borrow it (if you don't mind).


----------



## ArielRae

TIGGERmetoo said:


> Very cute.  I really like that idea - I may borrow it (if you don't mind).



I don't mind at all. Since we have a good number of staterooms for our FE I wanted something that wouldn't take too much room in the suitcase.


----------



## big jack 2002

The ID tags are great.  I like something small that will fit in our luggage.  I am making something small for our group.  We still use the door hanger that we got on our last cruise and I have the magnets that we got still on our refrigerator!!  Every time I look at them, I can remember the great time we had.
Barbara


----------



## MissReeRee

ArielRae said:


> Here are a few items of what I am making.
> If your on the OCT 30th Cruise don't look.
> http://s200.photobucket.com/albums/aa232/kerf_99/disney/?action=view&current=100_3189.jpg
> 
> They are tags that can be hung anywhere. I figured the kids can use it after the cruise to hang on backpacks or anything else they would like. The Disers in the rooms get the DIS ID cards with the keyrings. DISers can wear them on the boat in their lanyards or use the keyrings to hang them off whatever they wish so they can be noticed. Nice ID card they can use on other trips too as they are laminiated.
> 
> I thought it was a cute gift, let me know if you like it or not.
> Thought a homemade gift was better then buying something off the shelf.
> Hope my fellow cruisers like them.



I really like those!! What did you print the images on?  I did luggage tags last year but they didn't turn out half as cute as yours!


----------



## ArielRae

MissReeRee said:


> I really like those!! What did you print the images on?  I did luggage tags last year but they didn't turn out half as cute as yours!



This is how I made the tags. I took images off google images. Copy and transfered them into Paint on my computer to add the names and resize the pictures. I copied it from there to Word so I could save it on my computer. I printed the images on Kodak glossy picture paper using Kodak AiO Home Center program and selected the wallets size. I then used ID laminating sheets and an iron to laminate the tags. Then finally used my hole punch to add the hole.


----------



## marhs

ArielRae said:


> For my FE gift I PMed the people in our group asking for their kids favorite characters so I can make individualized gifts for them. It is not uncommon to ask for what they may like. We have 30 staterooms so far and almost all of them have gotten back to me. I make the gifts as they write me back with the characters.



I did the same thing..  I've heard back from almost everyone in our FE group with their names and favorite characters so I can personalize their gifts. Makes it more special for the kids especially!  Can't share what I'm making yet, but I will after we cruise!


----------



## moniqueelaine

WOW!!!!! I am not going to say how long it took me to read this thread from start to finish, lets just say it took more than 1 weekend..LOL...Love all the ideas, this thread has given me a lot of ideas


----------



## rgrutland

We just got back from WDW a few weeks ago and now I am itching for another Disney trip!!  Now that I have read this thread I am DYING to go on a cruise just as an excuse to put together a cute FE gift!!  

Thanks for all of these great ideas!  I went through EVERY page and am SO excited, but I am not sure when I am going to be able to pull off the trip!

Hmmm....


----------



## cruisecrasher

I know!  I've still got 18 months and my head is spinning from all of the ideas!


----------



## nikicares

I have been working on my FE Gifts all weekend and the more I work on them the more excited I get for my Sept 11th cruise!  Sorry guys, cant share a pic until after we return... those dang stalkers  LOL

Very excited!


----------



## tylerandalexsmom

Hey -- sorry to jump into things -- I started reading this whole thread starting from the beginning, but a couple of questions have popped into mind, and I wanted to ask while I still remember them (somedays I'm doing good to memember my name!    ) So hopefully I'm not asking something that has already been asked and I missed it.....

Two questions:
1) Where can you get that cool Disney font?  Is it something you can download from somewhere?  Or buy it from Disney?
2) Are you allowed to bring food items on board?  I noticed some people talking about candy/food items from their area that they were going to incorporate into the FE gift, and so I was thinking about getting a particular treat that is traditional/special in our area (either homemade or store bought), but don't want to get arrested for accidentally smuggling food on board!!!!    Ok, and well, you can see where I'm from, and so needless to say, one of the things we are famous for is Bourbon......  (No -- if anyone out there is on my cruise, don't get too excited and think I'm bringing everyone on our FE list a bottle of Bourbon!   )   What are the rules for that kind of thing?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Disney fonts are readily available for downloading. I have one that is called Walt Disney Script. It did not cost anything and I just searched for Disney font.

You can bring food onboard as long as it is commercially produced and in its original, unopened packaging. Alcohol is also OK to brink onboard as long as you put it in your carry on.

Corinna


----------



## tylerandalexsmom

dolphingirl47 said:


> The Disney fonts are readily available for downloading. I have one that is called Walt Disney Script. It did not cost anything and I just searched for Disney font.
> 
> You can bring food onboard as long as it is commercially produced and in its original, unopened packaging. Alcohol is also OK to brink onboard as long as you put it in your carry on.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks.  I fly frequently and TSA makes me nervous -- I have a feeling it will be the same with customs.   I really don't want to spend my vacation in jail for attempted smuggling!


----------



## sorul82?

tylerandalexsmom said:


> don't get too excited and think I'm bringing everyone on our FE list a bottle of Bourbon!



We received rum airplane bottles in our FE's on pirate night.


----------



## Shanny145

ArielRae said:


> Here are a few items of what I am making.
> If your on the OCT 30th Cruise don't look.
> http://s200.photobucket.com/albums/aa232/kerf_99/disney/?action=view&current=100_3189.jpg
> 
> They are tags that can be hung anywhere. I figured the kids can use it after the cruise to hang on backpacks or anything else they would like. The Disers in the rooms get the DIS ID cards with the keyrings. DISers can wear them on the boat in their lanyards or use the keyrings to hang them off whatever they wish so they can be noticed. Nice ID card they can use on other trips too as they are laminiated.
> 
> I thought it was a cute gift, let me know if you like it or not.
> Thought a homemade gift was better then buying something off the shelf.
> Hope my fellow cruisers like them.


So Cute!  I would love to get one in my FE...although we aren't on your ship...lol Great Idea!!!!


----------



## tylerandalexsmom

sorul82? said:


> We received rum airplane bottles in our FE's on pirate night.




  I was thinking along those lines......  Hope no one from my cruise is lurking around out there!


----------



## pjstevens

sorul82? said:


> We received rum airplane bottles in our FE's on pirate night.



What a cute idea, but can you tell me what it looked like?


----------



## Anal Annie

pjstevens said:


> What a cute idea, but can you tell me what it looked like?



I think they meant those little mini size bottles of booze that you get on an airplane or in a hotel mini-bar - not airplane shaped bottles.  You can buy them at the liqour store & they're less than 3 oz.


----------



## morgansmom2000

kgoldenh said:


> We loved getting these.  We are still using as book marks.  It is a nice reminder of a great week!  Thank you!!!
> 
> Kate



  I'm so glad they are useful!


----------



## Dgentrysim

Schachteles said:


> For those of you looking for the HIDDEN MICKEY marblized pictures...go here: http://www.modernmarbling.com/HiddenMickey I found the lady on FaceBook and she said it was ok to share the link.
> 
> ENJOY!!



I love the marblized pictures.  Was that magnets you put them on (just started reading this site)?  How do you make the magnets?

Thanks!


----------



## sorul82?

Dgentrysim said:


> I love the marblized pictures.  Was that magnets you put them on (just started reading this site)?  How do you make the magnets?
> 
> Thanks!



I'm the one who actually made these.  I bought a package of magnets from Michaels and glued on the back.


----------



## morgansmom2000

I'm thinking that I'm going to make those marbleized hidden Mickey pictures into bottle cap magnets!  Thanks!


----------



## sorul82?

morgansmom2000 said:


> I'm thinking that I'm going to make those marbleized hidden Mickey pictures into bottle cap magnets!  Thanks!



I thought about doing that, but I was concerned with the size and if you could see the Mickeys.


----------



## morgansmom2000

sorul82? said:


> I thought about doing that, but I was concerned with the size and if you could see the Mickeys.



I'm going to test it, but I think the caps are about an inch across.


----------



## Dgentrysim

sorul82? said:


> I'm the one who actually made these.  I bought a package of magnets from Michaels and glued on the back.



Another question.....how do I make the marbleized pictures....from someone's site?

Noticed you live in "Scotty McCreey's hometown"......just outside of Raleigh!  I live north of Raleigh!  So happy he's made it to the final 2!  He is such a fine well-mannered young man!  Hope he wins! WAHOO!


----------



## Canadian Girl 77

We did a variety of things for our Fish Extenders earlier this month. Every cabin got a baggie of Canadian chocolate. Although some people received a bag of "fun size" versions. Thought it would be easier for the kids to each get their own mini Aero, etc... I designed the banners in Adobe Illustrator.
















DD and I also cut and print some magnets on my Imagine.





Different cabins received different items but several got little notebooks or blank cards.




































DD loved the fish extender. It was one of the highlights of her cruise!


----------



## bibbidibobbidiboo07

We were on your cruise Canadian girl and met you at the Dis meet. Thank you for the chocolates - I was wondering how you did the bag toppers? We also got a Fairies pin which we have just placed on her lanyard. And we got a pirate themed card and Mickeys magnets - how did you cut those Mickey heads out? I really like your Disney Cards and my try making these myself, any tips?
We realy enjoyed the FE, DD was always checking. Hope you had a great cruise.
We did a goody bag of chocolates from the UK but I'm not sure how to post pictures, we put a UK flag peg on the top and I made some Disney Magic keyrings (my first attempt!) which we attatched to the bag. We did different sweet bags for the kids and put their names on the front with Mickey Heads. Then each child got an extra goody bag with all sorts in - colouring set (had to put these on the fish as wouldn't go in the FE, card game, stickers, notepads, mini nail varnish etc, each wrapped with a pirate name tag. If I can work out how to post pictures of the chocs I will, but I didn't photograph the kids goody bags.


----------



## LuvEeyore

Emjoying everyone's gifts they have made.  I have started my FE gifts for Dec 2012 for the ladies.  No idea howmany will be on the cruise.


----------



## jinia

Canadian Girl 77 said:


> We did a variety of things for our Fish Extenders earlier this month. Every cabin got a baggie of Canadian chocolate. Although some people received a bag of "fun size" versions. Thought it would be easier for the kids to each get their own mini Aero, etc... I designed the banners in Adobe Illustrator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD and I also cut and print some magnets on my Imagine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different cabins received different items but several got little notebooks or blank cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD loved the fish extender. It was one of the highlights of her cruise!



Thank you so much for these! We enjoyed them much!  I immediately commandeered the notebook!  I made the Mickey Hacky Sack, mustache, and flowered headband!  We also gave PJ's for the few babies on our FE but those were certainly not handmade!


----------



## bibbidibobbidiboo07

Jinia - I seem to be following you around the boards! So did you leave pjs and baby links? Thank you!


----------



## jinia

bibbidibobbidiboo07 said:


> We were on your cruise Canadian girl and met you at the Dis meet. Thank you for the chocolates - I was wondering how you did the bag toppers? We also got a Fairies pin which we have just placed on her lanyard. And we got a pirate themed card and Mickeys magnets - how did you cut those Mickey heads out? I really like your Disney Cards and my try making these myself, any tips?
> We realy enjoyed the FE, DD was always checking. Hope you had a great cruise.
> We did a goody bag of chocolates from the UK but I'm not sure how to post pictures, we put a UK flag peg on the top and I made some Disney Magic keyrings (my first attempt!) which we attatched to the bag. We did different sweet bags for the kids and put their names on the front with Mickey Heads. Then each child got an extra goody bag with all sorts in - colouring set (had to put these on the fish as wouldn't go in the FE, card game, stickers, notepads, mini nail varnish etc, each wrapped with a pirate name tag. If I can work out how to post pictures of the chocs I will, but I didn't photograph the kids goody bags.



We so loved this too!  DS loved getting something that was labeled to just him!  The key chains we got are hanging on our key pegs so we can see them all the time!  So well done!  I loved our FE exchange!  I will try to post pics of mine too...


----------



## jinia

bibbidibobbidiboo07 said:


> Jinia - I seem to be following you around the boards! So did you leave pjs and baby links? Thank you!



Yep, we are hanging together.  Yes, we did.  I didn't make handmade for the small ones-not very talented!


----------



## bibbidibobbidiboo07

jinia said:


> Yep, we are hanging together.  Yes, we did.  I didn't make handmade for the small ones-not very talented!



Those links were flung around every part of the ship, he loves them! THe only place they weren't flung - thankfully - was overboard and he goes for them everytime he is on the floor playing! So thank you for keeping our son entertained! PJ's were great too.


----------



## jinia

Here is my homemade FE...Each of picked a theme for our pocket and then I made the pocket...DH wanted steamboat willie, I wanted Mary Poppins, and DS wanted Pirates (the pocket says Yo Ho Ho A Pirates Life For Me)..I am not that crafty but I enjoyed this...





This is the Hackey Sacks I made for 4 and over kids:






This is the Pirate Flower headbands I made for the Ladies on the FE:






I made this mustaches for the fellas:






[COLOR="Purple"]Please excuse the poor quality of the pics!  I didn't remember to take proper pics before giving them out......I gave store bought things to the toddler/babies..[/COLOR]


----------



## jinia

bibbidibobbidiboo07 said:


> Those links were flung around every part of the ship, he loves them! THe only place they weren't flung - thankfully - was overboard and he goes for them everytime he is on the floor playing! So thank you for keeping our son entertained! PJ's were great too.



The reason we picked those up was because our son loved those at that age and I mean loved!  Heck, there is prob one or two in the bottom of the toy box now...

OMG...so sorry my pics are so big....


----------



## Woobie

jinia said:


> This is the Hackey Sacks I made for 4 and over kids:




I LOVE the hackey sacks! The other gifts are very impressive, but the hackey sacks are so different.


----------



## QuiltTeddy

ArielRae said:


> Here are a few items of what I am making.
> If your on the OCT 30th Cruise don't look.
> http://s200.photobucket.com/albums/aa232/kerf_99/disney/?action=view&current=100_3189.jpg
> 
> They are tags that can be hung anywhere. I figured the kids can use it after the cruise to hang on backpacks or anything else they would like. The Disers in the rooms get the DIS ID cards with the keyrings. DISers can wear them on the boat in their lanyards or use the keyrings to hang them off whatever they wish so they can be noticed. Nice ID card they can use on other trips too as they are laminiated.
> 
> I thought it was a cute gift, let me know if you like it or not.
> Thought a homemade gift was better then buying something off the shelf.
> Hope my fellow cruisers like them.





ArielRae said:


> This is how I made the tags. I took images off google images. Copy and transfered them into Paint on my computer to add the names and resize the pictures. I copied it from there to Word so I could save it on my computer. I printed the images on Kodak glossy picture paper using Kodak AiO Home Center program and selected the wallets size. I then used ID laminating sheets and an iron to laminate the tags. Then finally used my hole punch to add the hole.




What size did you resize them to?  They all look perfectly uniform.  Beautiful job!


----------



## bibbidibobbidiboo07

Anyone give me a clue on how to post photos?


----------



## Lexa

Canadian Girl 77 said:


> We did a variety of things for our Fish Extenders earlier this month. Every cabin got a baggie of Canadian chocolate. Although some people received a bag of "fun size" versions. Thought it would be easier for the kids to each get their own mini Aero, etc... I designed the banners in Adobe Illustrator.




.....and let me tell you...this chocolates were good....I managed to save some for me


----------



## birkner

bibbidibobbidiboo07 said:


> Anyone give me a clue on how to post photos?



I use photobucket to upload my pics and post the IMG image here.


----------



## QuiltTeddy

> Originally Posted by bibbidibobbidiboo07
> Anyone give me a clue on how to post photos?



In photobucket:  
Go to the picture you uploaded and when you hoover over the picture, you will open a drop down window with several choices.  Click on the last choice in that dropdown and it will say "copied" .  Then simply paste into a post here.


----------



## Lexa

bibbidibobbidiboo07 said:


> Anyone give me a clue on how to post photos?



Did you upload your pics somewhere yet? If not...most of the people are using Photobucket service which is free and after uploading you get links which you need to copy and post here using "Insert Image" icon above this text window where you are typing your message.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Yall are so creative!
Way to go!


----------



## Lexa

bibbidibobbidiboo07 said:


> Jinia - I seem to be following you around the boards! So did you leave pjs and baby links? Thank you!



She might think we are stocking her LOL....but it's nice to see some of fellow cruisers around the board


----------



## QuiltTeddy

Canadian Girl 77 said:


> We did a variety of things for our Fish Extenders earlier this month. Every cabin got a baggie of Canadian chocolate. Although some people received a bag of "fun size" versions. Thought it would be easier for the kids to each get their own mini Aero, etc... I designed the banners in Adobe Illustrator.



WOW!  Your "tops" are very impressive!


----------



## dolphingirl47

jinia said:


> Here is my homemade FE...Each of picked a theme for our pocket and then I made the pocket...DH wanted steamboat willie, I wanted Mary Poppins, and DS wanted Pirates (the pocket says Yo Ho Ho A Pirates Life For Me)..I am not that crafty but I enjoyed this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Hackey Sacks I made for 4 and over kids:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Pirate Flower headbands I made for the Ladies on the FE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this mustaches for the fellas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [COLOR="Purple"]Please excuse the poor quality of the pics!  I didn't remember to take proper pics before giving them out......I gave store bought things to the toddler/babies..[/COLOR]



I absolutely adore the flower headbands.

Corinna


----------



## bibbidibobbidiboo07

http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x403/bibbidibobbidiboo07/FEgift.jpg

http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x403/bibbidibobbidiboo07/Disney2011410.jpg

Has this worked?


----------



## birkner

bibbidibobbidiboo07 said:


> http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x403/bibbidibobbidiboo07/FEgift.jpg
> 
> http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x403/bibbidibobbidiboo07/Disney2011410.jpg
> 
> Has this worked?



What you posted is the links.  If you want to post just the pictures, copy the IMG file.


----------



## bibbidibobbidiboo07

Second attempt!


----------



## bibbidibobbidiboo07

YAY!!!!!!!!
Thanks for the help - sorry they are so big! I'm just learning!


----------



## birkner

bibbidibobbidiboo07 said:


> Second attempt!





bibbidibobbidiboo07 said:


> YAY!!!!!!!!
> Thanks for the help - sorry they are so big! I'm just learning!



Perfect!!  If you want to make them smaller, click on edit the picture in photobucket and you can resize it to a smaller size.


----------



## bibbidibobbidiboo07

The keyrings I got the idea from this thread post #1286, I just varied then mens keyrings. Next time I might try and get some Mickey charms and disneyfy them a bit more!


----------



## Lexa

bibbidibobbidiboo07 said:


>



My kids ate this goodies first. i didn't have a chance to try them


----------



## jinia

Lexa said:


> She might think we are stocking her LOL....but it's nice to see some of fellow cruisers around the board



LOL..that is funny!  We just hang out in the same places...

Woobie-thanks!  It took forever to think of something different for the boys after seeing all the awesome things I read on the boards...the hacky sack was fun to make!


----------



## mjaclyn

Here are the Fish Extender Gifts we did for our cruise from 5/15 to 5/19. I had mouse pads made with a photo of the ship and sail dates. I also made up little gift bags for the kids to bring to the movies with them. They were popcorn bags filled with different candies and a little clapboard with a photo of Steamboat Willie in it. We chose not to give out anything that was chocolate because I was afraid it would melt. I used gold labels with 'Let's Go to the Movies!' printed on it to seal the bags.


----------



## sorul82?

Dgentrysim said:


> Another question.....how do I make the marbleized pictures....from someone's site?
> 
> Noticed you live in "Scotty McCreey's hometown"......just outside of Raleigh!  I live north of Raleigh!  So happy he's made it to the final 2!  He is such a fine well-mannered young man!  Hope he wins! WAHOO!



My oldest DS will be in 9th grade next year at Garner HS.

Link to designs: http://www.modernmarbling.com/HiddenMickey

Michelle actually has pages and pages of designs, but these were my 12 favorite color combos and she transformed them into hidden Mickeys.


----------



## Canadian Girl 77

bibbidibobbidiboo07 we loved the chocolate! Especially me! I grew up in Bermuda and Flake is my favourite chocolate bar. I cut the Mickey heads using my Cricut  I think it was the Mickey and Friends cartridge. The best part is the chocolate is made in a peanut free facility.

Wow jinia! I hadnt realized they were all from the same person! Awesome FE gifts!

Graphic design is part of my job  hence the fancy toppers. I rarely get to work with fun images so it was a blast! Although I didnt actually make the drawings. Theyre all floating around in cyber space.


----------



## nswift

Canadian Girl 77 said:


> We did a variety of things for our Fish Extenders earlier this month. Every cabin got a baggie of Canadian chocolate. Although some people received a bag of "fun size" versions. Thought it would be easier for the kids to each get their own mini Aero, etc... I designed the banners in Adobe Illustrator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD and I also cut and print some magnets on my Imagine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different cabins received different items but several got little notebooks or blank cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD loved the fish extender. It was one of the highlights of her cruise!


Canada Girl 77, we were on the cruise and loved our gifts from ya'll ! As a matter of fact, I used my handmade card today


----------



## nswift

bibbidibobbidiboo07 said:


> Second attempt!



bibbidibobbidiboo07, we loved your FE gifts (stateroom 6569)! My daughter (in stateroom 6571-with Daisy, and Donald's bum as her FE pockets) loves  flake candy and she was thrilled with that. As she was born in England she loves the flag with the clip!
We loved it all   Very nice...thanks~
My daughter gave the mickey cork board (with magnet) and pirate booty bags (not sure what else).  We gave a mickey recipe book, popcorn box with treats/tattoos/goodies, etc
We had a lot of fun with this and appreciate everyones hard work ~everything was great


----------



## TotallyAngelic

bibbidibobbidiboo07 said:


> Second attempt!



Love these keyrings ... I did something very similar on the WBTA last year. Really easy to make too.


----------



## bibbidibobbidiboo07

Totally angelic, it was me who e mailed you about the keyrings, thank you for all the info and help. They were a first attempt but I tohught they looked ok! Are you cruising again soon?


----------



## ppan77

subbing


----------



## TotallyAngelic

bibbidibobbidiboo07 said:


> Totally angelic, it was me who e mailed you about the keyrings, thank you for all the info and help. They were a first attempt but I tohught they looked ok! Are you cruising again soon?



Crikey ... I have a terrible memory 

I love your version ... you don't mind if I borrow it  .... I am cruising again on the WBTA but I may not make the same thing ( in case anyone is browsing !! )


----------



## karentan

i'm browsing sarah


----------



## keenercam

I am so impressed by all of these handmade gifts. Unfortunately, I am not crafty and am so busy with 3 graduations, prom, special olympics summer games, a bridal shower, etc.  So, my giftees are getting store-bought gifts that I hope they'll enjoy.


----------



## Dgentrysim

TotallyAngelic said:


> Crikey ... I have a terrible memory
> 
> I love your version ... you don't mind if I borrow it  .... I am cruising again on the WBTA but I may not make the same thing ( in case anyone is browsing !! )





karentan said:


> i'm browsing sarah



Sarah & Karen.....I'm lurking behind you!  I got some good ideas from here last year so I've started checking again!


----------



## Pinky166

TotallyAngelic said:


> Crikey ... I have a terrible memory
> 
> I love your version ... you don't mind if I borrow it  .... I am cruising again on the WBTA but I may not make the same thing ( in case anyone is browsing !! )





karentan said:


> i'm browsing sarah





Dgentrysim said:


> Sarah & Karen.....I'm lurking behind you!  I got some good ideas from here last year so I've started checking again!





 I'm lurking too!


----------



## sorul82?

keenercam said:


> my giftees are getting store-bought gifts that I hope they'll enjoy.



We received some of the best store bought gifts!  Especially this one gift with the letters R-U-M on it.


----------



## Dizpinfriend

mjaclyn said:


> Here are the Fish Extender Gifts we did for our cruise from 5/15 to 5/19. I had mouse pads made with a photo of the ship and sail dates. I also made up little gift bags for the kids to bring to the movies with them. They were popcorn bags filled with different candies and a little clapboard with a photo of Steamboat Willie in it. We chose not to give out anything that was chocolate because I was afraid it would melt. I used gold labels with 'Let's Go to the Movies!' printed on it to seal the bags.



I was on the receiving end of your gift!!!  LOVE LOVE LOVE the mousepad - i'm using it as we speak!!!  My son loved the popcorn bag o' candy!!!  It was a very generous FE gift!!!  Thank you!!!


----------



## JessicasMom

TotallyAngelic said:


> I love your version ... you don't mind if I borrow it  .... I am cruising again on the WBTA but I may not make the same thing ( in case anyone is browsing !! )





karentan said:


> i'm browsing sarah





Dgentrysim said:


> Sarah & Karen.....I'm lurking behind you!  I got some good ideas from here last year so I've started checking again!





Pinky166 said:


> I'm lurking too!



And I'm crouching in your shadows!  Great minds.....or just a very busy WBTA bunch.  There are some seriously creative Dissers, that's for certain.   I've chosen my FE gift from this thread...oops, can't say anymore because there are so many of us here .


----------



## sullins5

...Just wanted to say 'Hi' and this thread has been great! I came up with my own FE gift, and my dd is making our FE, so we can't wait to share! Problem is, I think ppl on our meets might peek, so I'm going to wait until we close the group before I post pictures.  I really don't know how to 'hide' it anyway.  I just learned how to put up a picture.

One question for all of y'all though: If my Fe gifts are bigger (they measure 10X9) should I use something to tie them so that they won't walk off?  Or so they won't 'swim' off (all those betas are anxious...)? I've never done this, so just want to make sure that they get them.  And I'll probably tell our group what night they should expect them just to make sure.  Thanks


----------



## TotallyAngelic

karentan said:


> i'm browsing sarah





Dgentrysim said:


> Sarah & Karen.....I'm lurking behind you!  I got some good ideas from here last year so I've started checking again!





Pinky166 said:


> I'm lurking too!





sorul82? said:


> We received some of the best store bought gifts!  Especially this one gift with the letters R-U-M on it.





JessicasMom said:


> And I'm crouching in your shadows!  Great minds.....or just a very busy WBTA bunch.  There are some seriously creative Dissers, that's for certain.   I've chosen my FE gift from this thread...oops, can't say anymore because there are so many of us here .



I might have guessed


----------



## cryssi

Subbing...these are all great!


----------



## asmith1113

I so enjoy seeing all the creative gifts!  Thought I would share what we're giving adults -- small watercolors of the ship.  This is the first time for the Dream and this group was twice as large as the Wonder ones, but with a week to go, they are ready.  Thanks for inspiring us to think of something homemade we could give!


----------



## sullins5

asmith1113 said:


> I so enjoy seeing all the creative gifts!  Thought I would share what we're giving adults -- small watercolors of the ship.  This is the first time for the Dream and this group was twice as large as the Wonder ones, but with a week to go, they are ready.  Thanks for inspiring us to think of something homemade we could give!



 Wow! These are great! Are you sure you aren't going on the Magic in October? It's not too late!


----------



## lostatdisney

asmith1113 said:


> I so enjoy seeing all the creative gifts!  Thought I would share what we're giving adults -- small watercolors of the ship.  This is the first time for the Dream and this group was twice as large as the Wonder ones, but with a week to go, they are ready.  Thanks for inspiring us to think of something homemade we could give!



Wow - those are awesome!!!  Did you actually paint all of those or did you buy them somewhere?  Either way I am very impressed!


----------



## JessicasMom

The watercolors are simply fabulous ...makes me wish you were sailing the WBTA!  (Also love the fireplace )


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

asmith1113 said:


> I so enjoy seeing all the creative gifts!  Thought I would share what we're giving adults -- small watercolors of the ship.  This is the first time for the Dream and this group was twice as large as the Wonder ones, but with a week to go, they are ready.  Thanks for inspiring us to think of something homemade we could give!



WOW, very impressive!!!


----------



## pjstevens

asmith1113 said:


> I so enjoy seeing all the creative gifts!  Thought I would share what we're giving adults -- small watercolors of the ship.  This is the first time for the Dream and this group was twice as large as the Wonder ones, but with a week to go, they are ready.  Thanks for inspiring us to think of something homemade we could give!



Wow!!!  These are amazing!  You are very talented.


----------



## moniqueelaine

asmith1113 said:


> I so enjoy seeing all the creative gifts!  Thought I would share what we're giving adults -- small watercolors of the ship.  This is the first time for the Dream and this group was twice as large as the Wonder ones, but with a week to go, they are ready.  Thanks for inspiring us to think of something homemade we could give!



These are beautiful, great job...Wish I was on your cruise


----------



## dolphingirl47

asmith1113 said:


> I so enjoy seeing all the creative gifts!  Thought I would share what we're giving adults -- small watercolors of the ship.  This is the first time for the Dream and this group was twice as large as the Wonder ones, but with a week to go, they are ready.  Thanks for inspiring us to think of something homemade we could give!



They are absolutely gorgeous. 

Corinna


----------



## asmith1113

JessicasMom said:


> The watercolors are simply fabulous ...makes me wish you were sailing the WBTA!  (Also love the fireplace )



Thanks for the kind words on the pics and the fireplace -- my husband, John, is the artist and the coordinator of the fireplace wall we just did this year, so he was super happy to hear your comment!


----------



## asmith1113

To answer the question on if these were bought or painted, they were painted.   We gave these two times before on the Wonder and people seemed to like them, but there were less than 10 participants each time, so when it grew to 24 this time, I was a little concerned.   Thankfully it went fine and I'm hoping all your nice comments help to encourage my husband to do it again next year!


----------



## o0lissa0o

asmith1113 said:


> To answer the question on if these were bought or painted, they were painted.   We gave these two times before on the Wonder and people seemed to like them, but there were less than 10 participants each time, so when it grew to 24 this time, I was a little concerned.   Thankfully it went fine and I'm hoping all your nice comments help to encourage my husband to do it again next year!



By my calculations, you guys are the sailing right before ours! We sail on the 12th...I'm really jealous! Sure you don't want to hold out a few days longer?!?! These are beautiful! 

Love the fireplace wall as well...the stone and the built ins are beautiful!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Wow...everyone here is so talented!  Guess I'm super lucky tha I still have a year and a half to figure out our next F/E


----------



## DCLaholic-mom

I wonder how much he would charge for one of those watercolor pictures? I wouldn't mind having one myself.


----------



## cryssi

Love those watercolor pics!


----------



## sorul82?

DCLaholic-mom said:


> I wonder how much he would charge for one of those watercolor pictures? I wouldn't mind having one myself.



Unless he got permission from DCL, he can't sell them.  Now trade would be another story.


----------



## mpicchioldi

Watercolors are amazing.  Makes me think I need to step up my game for our cruise later this year.


----------



## asmith1113

DCLaholic-mom said:


> I wonder how much he would charge for one of those watercolor pictures? I wouldn't mind having one myself.



I think we're going on the Western 7 day trip next summer, so maybe our paths will cross and you'll get one then!   Thanks!


----------



## Curious & Curiouser

Hey
My family and I are park pros but cruise newbies...we have booked our 1st for 9/9/12 on the dream.   So im a lil lost lol what the heck are these FM gifts?? does it have anything to do with the pocket thins people hang next to their doors???? if not then what are those for???
I love crafting and stuff so i really am wondering if someone could fill me in 

Thanx


----------



## cruisecrasher

Curious & Curiouser said:


> Hey
> My family and I are park pros but cruise newbies...we have booked our 1st for 9/9/12 on the dream.   So im a lil lost lol what the heck are these FM gifts?? does it have anything to do with the pocket thins people hang next to their doors???? if not then what are those for???
> I love crafting and stuff so i really am wondering if someone could fill me in
> 
> Thanx



Here's a link to FE (fish extender) 101:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=33184281&postcount=2

Happy sails!


----------



## sullins5

Curious & Curiouser said:


> Hey
> My family and I are park pros but cruise newbies...we have booked our 1st for 9/9/12 on the dream.   So im a lil lost lol what the heck are these FM gifts?? does it have anything to do with the pocket thins people hang next to their doors???? if not then what are those for???
> I love crafting and stuff so i really am wondering if someone could fill me in
> 
> Thanx



 We're like you..park pros, but new to the Disney cruising.  But can I say, we are loving getting ready for our first this October? We've made our FE (fish extender), and have gotten gifts together to pass along.  Think of it like 'secret Santa' or trick or treating w/o knocking on the door! We're going to drop our gifts into everyone's FE on a night or early morning.  So you try to make or buy gifts appropriate for your cruise! And usually, someone from your cruise sets up an FE info/sign up sheet so you know how many ppl and how much to do! Hope this helps! So far (and we're 4 months out), it's really helped the anticipation factor!


----------



## Curious & Curiouser

Thank You guys SOOOOOO much ! This sounds AWESOME ! I love this idea ! WHOO - HOO I AM SOO DOING THIS LOL


----------



## sorul82?

Curious & Curiouser said:


> Thank You guys SOOOOOO much ! This sounds AWESOME ! I love this idea ! WHOO - HOO I AM SOO DOING THIS LOL



It's a lot of fun!


----------



## AmandaRG

Curious & Curiouser said:


> Thank You guys SOOOOOO much ! This sounds AWESOME ! I love this idea ! WHOO - HOO I AM SOO DOING THIS LOL



It is a blast! Have you found your cruise meet yet? That is the first place to go to get signed up!


----------



## Curious & Curiouser

i looked in the meets for 2012 and they didnt have mine so i did my own  and i already found one person going  it is far out for us but ..... I CANT WAIT LOL


----------



## poohluv2u

TotallyAngelic said:


> Crikey ... I have a terrible memory
> 
> I love your version ... you don't mind if I borrow it  .... I am cruising again on the WBTA but I may not make the same thing ( in case anyone is browsing !! )





karentan said:


> i'm browsing sarah





Dgentrysim said:


> Sarah & Karen.....I'm lurking behind you!  I got some good ideas from here last year so I've started checking again!





Pinky166 said:


> I'm lurking too!





JessicasMom said:


> And I'm crouching in your shadows!  Great minds.....or just a very busy WBTA bunch.  There are some seriously creative Dissers, that's for certain.   I've chosen my FE gift from this thread...oops, can't say anymore because there are so many of us here .



Guess I'm in good company  

Note to self: do not post pictures of FE gifts on this thread until after cruise


----------



## miry

subscribing


----------



## abcangie87

Just got back from our Dream Double Dip cruise! It was so fun! This was our 3rd cruise but first time participating in the Disboards/FE exchange stuff, and I loved it. So many fun things, both homemade and not, it was awesome. 

Now I can finally post what I did! 

For the teens, I did those squishy-water ball things.
For the kiddos, I did shovels that had a label on them that said "Dig up some fun! from abcangie87 and family"



fe2 by abcangie87, on Flickr

For the women, I found these little purse compacts for 10cents each, and put a quote in them that said "It is nice to be beautiful, but more beautiful to be nice" 



IMG_0829 by abcangie87, on Flickr

And then I made the women necklaces. Some had a picture of the Dream in them, some had a picture of Pelican Point. 



IMG_0831 by abcangie87, on Flickr

For the guys, instead of making the above pendants, I turned theirs into magnets. They also each got a pair of small nail clippers. 

We had about 50 cabins in our FE exchange, and I would say that with the size of the dream, that was a little much! I had to deliver in two different segments because I just couldn't get it all done at once! It was way fun though! If your group gets larger than 30ish, I'd split the ship fore/aft for the group. It's a really long boat!  

Thanks for all the fun and ideas on here! I'm sure some other people in my group will have some great photos to share now of what they did!


----------



## mpicchioldi

So many of you are so crafty.  What about us fumle fingers?  Any suggestions?


----------



## tebi73

I'm loving lurking around & looking at what you guys are posting!  I just booked our first cruise (Disney or any other) on Saturday & we can't wait!  We don't cruise until April 2012, so I still have a while!


----------



## Miz Diz

abcangie87 said:


> Just got back from our Dream Double Dip cruise! It was so fun! This was our 3rd cruise but first time participating in the Disboards/FE exchange stuff, and I loved it. So many fun things, both homemade and not, it was awesome.
> 
> Now I can finally post what I did!
> 
> For the teens, I did those squishy-water ball things.
> For the kiddos, I did shovels that had a label on them that said "Dig up some fun! from abcangie87 and family"
> 
> 
> 
> fe2 by abcangie87, on Flickr
> 
> For the women, I found these little purse compacts for 10cents each, and put a quote in them that said "It is nice to be beautiful, but more beautiful to be nice"
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0829 by abcangie87, on Flickr
> 
> And then I made the women necklaces. Some had a picture of the Dream in them, some had a picture of Pelican Point.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0831 by abcangie87, on Flickr
> 
> For the guys, instead of making the above pendants, I turned theirs into magnets. They also each got a pair of small nail clippers.
> 
> We had about 50 cabins in our FE exchange, and I would say that with the size of the dream, that was a little much! I had to deliver in two different segments because I just couldn't get it all done at once! It was way fun though! If your group gets larger than 30ish, I'd split the ship fore/aft for the group. It's a really long boat!
> 
> Thanks for all the fun and ideas on here! I'm sure some other people in my group will have some great photos to share now of what they did!


We loved these gifts!

Thanks so much!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Curious & Curiouser said:


> Thank You guys SOOOOOO much ! This sounds AWESOME ! I love this idea ! WHOO - HOO I AM SOO DOING THIS LOL


You're welcome!


----------



## mgibson301

I have finally made it through this thread and WOW what a bunch of creative, and I must say intimidating, bunch of crafters we have on here.    I have my idea for women and girls ready to go.  I am at a loss on the men though.  Our cruise is predominately adults in the FE group, some kiddos but not too many really.  I need to keep lurking on here I guess and see what turns up.


----------



## sorul82?

abcangie,

What size circles did you use?


----------



## sorul82?

Miz Diz said:


> We loved these gifts!
> 
> Thanks so much!



There you are!  Are you going to post what you made?


----------



## mellers

mgibson301 said:


> I have finally made it through this thread and WOW what a bunch of creative, and I must say intimidating, bunch of crafters we have on here.    I have my idea for women and girls ready to go.  I am at a loss on the men though.  Our cruise is predominately adults in the FE group, some kiddos but not too many really.  I need to keep lurking on here I guess and see what turns up.



August 16th Alaska Cruisers *DON'T READ*!!!!









For the adults and teens on my cruise (men and women), I am making lanyards using canvas ID pouches from Oriental Trading Company, and Disney lanyards from Party City.  I'm going to put an iron-on transfer with a cruise graphic on the pouch.


----------



## Pirategirrrl

I apologize if this isn't the right place to ask this.  I think I saw something someplace before but I can't find it again.  My DD is concerned about copyright issues if I make the FEs we will be giving away.  Does anyone have any information about this?  I am thinking about using pictures for various things.  I haven't found anything specific yet.
Thanks for any help anyone can give me.


----------



## tylerandalexsmom

Pirategirrrl said:


> I apologize if this isn't the right place to ask this.  I think I saw something someplace before but I can't find it again.  My DD is concerned about copyright issues if I make the FEs we will be giving away.  Does anyone have any information about this?  I am thinking about using pictures for various things.  I haven't found anything specific yet.
> Thanks for any help anyone can give me.



I could be wrong, but I think it's ok to give away, but not to sell.  Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## shadowryter

Pirategirrrl said:


> I apologize if this isn't the right place to ask this. I think I saw something someplace before but I can't find it again. My DD is concerned about copyright issues if I make the FEs we will be giving away. Does anyone have any information about this? I am thinking about using pictures for various things. I haven't found anything specific yet.
> Thanks for any help anyone can give me.


Hey there Pirategirrrl, I'm a designer here on the boards so I know a bit about copyright. As long as you are not making a profit, you will be fine. Disney owns everything Disney even original designs that us designers make. If it was an issue there wouldn't be a Creative DISigner's thread. Hope this helps to ease your DD's mind. Have fun.
Linda


----------



## Pirategirrrl

shadowryter said:


> Hey there Pirategirrrl, I'm a designer here on the boards so I know a bit about copyright. As long as you are not making a profit, you will be fine. Disney owns everything Disney even original designs that us designers make. If it was an issue there wouldn't be a Creative DISigner's thread. Hope this helps to ease your DD's mind. Have fun.
> Linda



Thank you that is what I thought but I wanted to confirm.  Now I can go crazy!  Thank you to tylerandalexsmom too


----------



## Curious & Curiouser

abcangie87 said:


> Just got back from our Dream Double Dip cruise! It was so fun! This was our 3rd cruise but first time participating in the Disboards/FE exchange stuff, and I loved it. So many fun things, both homemade and not, it was awesome.
> 
> Now I can finally post what I did!
> 
> For the teens, I did those squishy-water ball things.
> For the kiddos, I did shovels that had a label on them that said "Dig up some fun! from abcangie87 and family"
> 
> 
> 
> fe2 by abcangie87, on Flickr
> 
> For the women, I found these little purse compacts for 10cents each, and put a quote in them that said "It is nice to be beautiful, but more beautiful to be nice"
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0829 by abcangie87, on Flickr
> 
> And then I made the women necklaces. Some had a picture of the Dream in them, some had a picture of Pelican Point.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0831 by abcangie87, on Flickr
> 
> For the guys, instead of making the above pendants, I turned theirs into magnets. They also each got a pair of small nail clippers.
> 
> We had about 50 cabins in our FE exchange, and I would say that with the size of the dream, that was a little much! I had to deliver in two different segments because I just couldn't get it all done at once! It was way fun though! If your group gets larger than 30ish, I'd split the ship fore/aft for the group. It's a really long boat!
> 
> Thanks for all the fun and ideas on here! I'm sure some other people in my group will have some great photos to share now of what they did!



I WOULD LOVE TO RECIEVE A NECKLACE LIKE THAT ! can you please explain how you made these...type of glue and stuff used please


----------



## abcangie87

Curious & Curiouser said:


> I WOULD LOVE TO RECIEVE A NECKLACE LIKE THAT ! can you please explain how you made these...type of glue and stuff used please



Thank you!! I've gotten this question a few times so I'm just going to cut-and-paste the response I gave to someone in a private message! hope it helps. 

The flat-marbly things were about 1" in size but they are irregular. So each one is unique for sure lol!  And for reference, I used probably a dime-size blob of the glue on each one.

Here is how I made them...roughly...  
---
I actually used the flat-backed glass marble things you find in the floral section at Michaels/Hobby lobby. You can get a bag of about 30 of them for a few bucks. I went thru and pulled the ones with the "least" flaws in them. I printed regular pics and cut them to fit the back. (I used a 1" hole punch that I had in my scrapbook supplies and trimmed down from there as needed) I used E6000 glue (also at michaels). Basically, I put a swirl of glue on the face of the picture, then pushed the flat side of the marble down on it. apply the pressure makes the glue ooze to the edges, smooth out, etc. (It was actually kinda neat to watch, because the glue kind of brightens the picture and really makes it pop. after you do that, flip them over to dry. 

the piece that attaches the pendant to the necklace is called a bail. you find them in the jewelry findings section at the craft store. The trick with them though is getting ones that will go on your necklace. Some of the ones I found I could get over the necklace clasp and some i could not, so once I found the ones that worked, that's what I went with! I ordered ribbon necklaces from Etsy. I know some people get their bails there too, but I just waited for them to go 40% off at Joanns and Hobby Lobby and bought a few pkgs at a time. Got the magnets at Joanns too. The little ones aren't strong enough to hold the marble, you have to get they heavier duty ones.

hope that helps! it was fun! 

oh and after they dried, I painted over the backside/around the edges of the picture with modgepodge to kind of seal it in a bit more.


----------



## amanda.c09

I was thinking of doing mini albums for my FE gift for the cruise on the Fantasy next May. 

What are your thoughts? 

I have a ton of supplies in my stash that I could use and I have almost a year to get them done. I'm just not sure how much a non-crafter would like this kind of gift. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Pirategirrrl

amanda.c09 said:


> I was thinking of doing mini albums for my FE gift for the cruise on the Fantasy next May.
> 
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> I have a ton of supplies in my stash that I could use and I have almost a year to get them done. I'm just not sure how much a non-crafter would like this kind of gift.
> 
> Thoughts?



I was going to say it sounds like a good gift to me, then I noticed your cruise.  It looks like we are on the same cruise      I would like it    
Not sure you have to be a crafter to like it.  

Also thanks abcangie87 for the necklace instructions.  I like that idea.


----------



## amanda.c09

I see that you are on the May 19th 2012 cruise. I am actually on the May 26th 2012 cruise. Just after yours. But really close though. 

I wasn't sure if someone who is a non crafter would still like cutting their photos down and gluing them in. But I think I will definitely go with the mini album. I know I would like it if I received it. So I'm just gonna go for it.


----------



## Pirategirrrl

amanda.c09 said:


> I see that you are on the May 19th 2012 cruise. I am actually on the May 26th 2012 cruise. Just after yours. But really close though.
> 
> I wasn't sure if someone who is a non crafter would still like cutting their photos down and gluing them in. But I think I will definitely go with the mini album. I know I would like it if I received it. So I'm just gonna go for it.



Oops I guess I should have asked the dates.  I think it is a great idea.  Too bad we aren't on the same cruise.


----------



## amanda.c09

Pirategirrrl said:


> Oops I guess I should have asked the dates.  I think it is a great idea.  Too bad we aren't on the same cruise.



Maybe I'll have an extra one.  Too soon to tell.


----------



## amanda.c09

Maybe I'll have an extra one. Too soon to tell.


----------



## CrystalS

SEPT 20th - VAN to LA REPO CRUISERS: Do not read if you want to be surprised!!

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

To read just highlight the area below.

For the young kids: handmade fabric crayon rolls.
For the teens and adults: handmade fabric luggage handle covers (personalizing with their family or DIS name).
Extras: I also have some glow stick bracelets intended to be used for pirate night. Might throw in some small candy or magnets or something too.
If there are any infants I might get a bath toy or other baby friendly item for them.

I hope everyone likes them


----------



## uncw89

abcangie87 said:


> Thank you!! I've gotten this question a few times so I'm just going to cut-and-paste the response I gave to someone in a private message! hope it helps.
> 
> The flat-marbly things were about 1" in size but they are irregular. So each one is unique for sure lol!  And for reference, I used probably a dime-size blob of the glue on each one.
> 
> Here is how I made them...roughly...
> ---
> I actually used the flat-backed glass marble things you find in the floral section at Michaels/Hobby lobby. You can get a bag of about 30 of them for a few bucks. I went thru and pulled the ones with the "least" flaws in them. I printed regular pics and cut them to fit the back. (I used a 1" hole punch that I had in my scrapbook supplies and trimmed down from there as needed) I used E6000 glue (also at michaels). Basically, I put a swirl of glue on the face of the picture, then pushed the flat side of the marble down on it. apply the pressure makes the glue ooze to the edges, smooth out, etc. (It was actually kinda neat to watch, because the glue kind of brightens the picture and really makes it pop. after you do that, flip them over to dry.
> 
> the piece that attaches the pendant to the necklace is called a bail. you find them in the jewelry findings section at the craft store. The trick with them though is getting ones that will go on your necklace. Some of the ones I found I could get over the necklace clasp and some i could not, so once I found the ones that worked, that's what I went with! I ordered ribbon necklaces from Etsy. I know some people get their bails there too, but I just waited for them to go 40% off at Joanns and Hobby Lobby and bought a few pkgs at a time. Got the magnets at Joanns too. The little ones aren't strong enough to hold the marble, you have to get they heavier duty ones.
> 
> hope that helps! it was fun!
> 
> oh and after they dried, I painted over the backside/around the edges of the picture with modgepodge to kind of seal it in a bit more.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

amanda.c09 said:


> I was thinking of doing mini albums for my FE gift for the cruise on the Fantasy next May.
> 
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> I have a ton of supplies in my stash that I could use and I have almost a year to get them done. I'm just not sure how much a non-crafter would like this kind of gift.
> 
> Thoughts?



I think that non-crafters appreciate those gifts very much since they don't/can't do them for themselves.  Not sure they understand how much time and thought goes into each one, but I know my non-crafty friends appreciate anything that I make for them.


----------



## BLeeS

Curious & Curiouser said:


> I WOULD LOVE TO RECIEVE A NECKLACE LIKE THAT ! can you please explain how you made these...type of glue and stuff used please



We were on your cruise and were so happy to receive your beautiful gifts...for me personally, I loved the compact (it's in my purse now) and the necklace!  Very generous and well crafted, thank you


----------



## Dizpinfriend

abcangie87 said:


> Thank you!! I've gotten this question a few times so I'm just going to cut-and-paste the response I gave to someone in a private message! hope it helps.
> 
> The flat-marbly things were about 1" in size but they are irregular. So each one is unique for sure lol!  And for reference, I used probably a dime-size blob of the glue on each one.
> 
> Here is how I made them...roughly...
> ---
> I actually used the flat-backed glass marble things you find in the floral section at Michaels/Hobby lobby. You can get a bag of about 30 of them for a few bucks. I went thru and pulled the ones with the "least" flaws in them. I printed regular pics and cut them to fit the back. (I used a 1" hole punch that I had in my scrapbook supplies and trimmed down from there as needed) I used E6000 glue (also at michaels). Basically, I put a swirl of glue on the face of the picture, then pushed the flat side of the marble down on it. apply the pressure makes the glue ooze to the edges, smooth out, etc. (It was actually kinda neat to watch, because the glue kind of brightens the picture and really makes it pop. after you do that, flip them over to dry.
> 
> the piece that attaches the pendant to the necklace is called a bail. you find them in the jewelry findings section at the craft store. The trick with them though is getting ones that will go on your necklace. Some of the ones I found I could get over the necklace clasp and some i could not, so once I found the ones that worked, that's what I went with! I ordered ribbon necklaces from Etsy. I know some people get their bails there too, but I just waited for them to go 40% off at Joanns and Hobby Lobby and bought a few pkgs at a time. Got the magnets at Joanns too. The little ones aren't strong enough to hold the marble, you have to get they heavier duty ones.
> 
> hope that helps! it was fun!
> 
> oh and after they dried, I painted over the backside/around the edges of the picture with modgepodge to kind of seal it in a bit more.



Awesome!!!  Thanks so much for these directions.  I received magnets made like this on my recent cruise and was wondering how they were made.   

One other question:   How did you attach the bail to the pendant?  Is it as simple as glueing it to the back after the picture is glued?

TY!!


----------



## abcangie87

BLeeS said:


> We were on your cruise and were so happy to receive your beautiful gifts...for me personally, I loved the compact (it's in my purse now) and the necklace!  Very generous and well crafted, thank you


So glad you liked them!!  



Dizpinfriend said:


> Awesome!!!  Thanks so much for these directions.  I received magnets made like this on my recent cruise and was wondering how they were made.
> 
> One other question:   How did you attach the bail to the pendant?  Is it as simple as glueing it to the back after the picture is glued?
> 
> TY!!



Yep, just use more of that E6000 glue!

I also made myself a Captain Jack Sparrow one.  I didnt' want to spend the $$ on all the pirate jewelry I found at Claries, Hot Topic, etc, so I just printed out a pick of Jack and made myself a necklace


----------



## LuvEeyore

Finally caught up!1  Great ideas


----------



## jrose529

Thank you for all the amazing ideas!  You are all so creative. For those of you making the luggage handles, do you have a pattern and instructions? I wish I could do everything! I have a year to look through this thread and decide what I want to do. DH thinks I'm crazy doing this, so I don't want to overwhelm him with anything large.


----------



## pjpoohbear

Luggage handles,

http://littlebirdiesecrets.blogspot.com/2009/06/how-to-make-luggage-handle-cover.html 

Has instructions and step by step photos.  I would love to do these, it would be great for wrapping around any handle, like the castaway bags that so many familiess take off the boat to Castaway Cay.


----------



## jrose529

pjpoohbear said:


> Luggage handles,
> 
> http://littlebirdiesecrets.blogspot.com/2009/06/how-to-make-luggage-handle-cover.html
> 
> Has instructions and step by step photos.  I would love to do these, it would be great for wrapping around any handle, like the castaway bags that so many familiess take off the boat to Castaway Cay.



Thank you so much pjpoohbear!  I'll take a look to see if they are something I can do.


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

pjpoohbear said:


> Luggage handles,
> 
> http://littlebirdiesecrets.blogspot.com/2009/06/how-to-make-luggage-handle-cover.html
> 
> Has instructions and step by step photos.  I would love to do these, it would be great for wrapping around any handle, like the castaway bags that so many familiess take off the boat to Castaway Cay.



I gave these out on the DVC SS Member Cruise last year...had several people tell me they were very helpful at the airport and they really liked them.  Funny thing is, they were the only part of my FE Gifts that didn't have a Disney theme...they were just the $1.00 pieces of fabric from Wal Mart.  Every stateroom got a set of four and each stateroom got a different color.

(if any of you from this year's  SSMC 2011 thread are lurking....sadly I will not be making them again this year....sorry!  But I PROMISE you'll like what I'm making this year)


----------



## jrose529

Luckymomoftwo said:


> I gave these out on the DVC SS Member Cruise last year...had several people tell me they were very helpful at the airport and they really liked them.  Funny thing is, they were the only part of my FE Gifts that didn't have a Disney theme...they were just the $1.00 pieces of fabric from Wal Mart.  Every stateroom got a set of four and each stateroom got a different color.
> 
> (if any of you from this year's  SSMC 2011 thread are lurking....sadly I will not be making them again this year....sorry!  But I PROMISE you'll like what I'm making this year)



I just took a look at the instructions and I think I can do these! I'll make myself a set to see how they come out. They are a great idea. I haven't used my sewing machine in years, so I hope it still works!


----------



## quentina

pjpoohbear said:


> Luggage handles,
> 
> http://littlebirdiesecrets.blogspot.com/2009/06/how-to-make-luggage-handle-cover.html
> 
> Has instructions and step by step photos.  I would love to do these, it would be great for wrapping around any handle, like the castaway bags that so many familiess take off the boat to Castaway Cay.



I just got some DVC ones last month at HHI.  They gave them away for member Wednesday.  They are cool!


----------



## jrose529

quentina said:


> I just got some DVC ones last month at HHI.  They gave them away for member Wednesday.  They are cool!



I would love to see those! I am a DVC member and I would definitely use them.


----------



## cryssi

pjpoohbear said:


> Luggage handles,
> 
> http://littlebirdiesecrets.blogspot.com/2009/06/how-to-make-luggage-handle-cover.html
> 
> Has instructions and step by step photos.  I would love to do these, it would be great for wrapping around any handle, like the castaway bags that so many familiess take off the boat to Castaway Cay.




This is such a great idea!!!


----------



## Woobie

Those luggage handles look really fun. So fun that my first thought was how long to they last on the luggage before someone steals it? Cynical, I know. Great FE gift, though. Easy enough to make/bring (won't take up too much room).


----------



## glassslipper2004

abcangie87 - Your necklaces are beautiful - and thanks for the instructions!  Where did you find the pictures you used?  Will photographs work (and if so, do you print them on regular paper, as opposed to photo paper?)  Or did you find pictures online somewhere?  Lovely work, thank you for sharing.


----------



## alikat99

WOW, I've had a great time looking at all the pictures today and it's given me TONS of ideas.  I need to take about 15 cruises to make all of the FE gifts that I'd want to give in the future!!


----------



## lisare

pjpoohbear said:


> Luggage handles,
> 
> http://littlebirdiesecrets.blogspot.com/2009/06/how-to-make-luggage-handle-cover.html
> 
> Has instructions and step by step photos.  I would love to do these, it would be great for wrapping around any handle, like the castaway bags that so many familiess take off the boat to Castaway Cay.



Thanks for posting.  I think I might give these a try.


----------



## AZMermaid

alikat99 said:


> WOW, I've had a great time looking at all the pictures today and it's given me TONS of ideas.  I need to take about 15 cruises to make all of the FE gifts that I'd want to give in the future!!



I agree! I had an idea (which I considered a good one) but now I am seeing stuff that looks a lot easier and way cuter- with less chance for my non-crafty self to mess it up!


----------



## quentina

jrose529 said:


> I would love to see those! I am a DVC member and I would definitely use them.



PM me your address.  I am sure we got 4 or 5 of them......I just need to find them.


----------



## ppiew

I made the luggage handles for our FE gift on our last cruise!  Lots of compliments!  I used fabric from Walmart - Arial for the girls and Pirates for the boys!.  A lady from Baltimore had the original idea and she shared it along with the directions.  Also they were very light weight and did not take a lot of  room.


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

ppiew said:


> I made the luggage handles for our FE gift on our last cruise!  Lots of compliments!  I used fabric from Walmart - Arial for the girls and Pirates for the boys!.  A lady from Baltimore had the original idea and she shared it along with the directions.  Also they were very light weight and did not take a lot of  room.



These are so clever and small. I might just have to do these as well and only do one instead of two per cabin of my other idea (that I got from this thread). Due to the size of the other item it will take a whole suitcase.


----------



## cryssi

Does anyone have the Wonder logo or a good, straight pic of the "disney wonder" sign on the side of the ship?  Seems like something common that would be out there, but the only pic I have is kind of skewed because I was looking up to take the pic.  I want to use the Wonder text in my FE.  Thanks!


----------



## ibouncetoo

cryssi said:


> Does anyone have the Wonder logo or a good, straight pic of the "disney wonder" sign on the side of the ship? Seems like something common that would be out there, but the only pic I have is kind of skewed because I was looking up to take the pic. I want to use the Wonder text in my FE. Thanks!


 
I recommend you post this request on the picture of the day thread...you'll get lots of help!

.


----------



## cryssi

ibouncetoo said:


> I recommend you post this request on the picture of the day thread...you'll get lots of help!
> 
> .



Thanks!


----------



## QuiltTeddy

cryssi said:


> Does anyone have the Wonder logo or a good, straight pic of the "disney wonder" sign on the side of the ship?  Seems like something common that would be out there, but the only pic I have is kind of skewed because I was looking up to take the pic.  I want to use the Wonder text in my FE.  Thanks!



I have a shot of the entire Wonder from our recent cruise to the MR, taken when we were on the tender.  PM me if you want it.


----------



## DisneyBasket

I made a CD/DVD holder that could double as a mini-album, and a door magnet that matched the cover of the album.  The CD/DVD holder has two pockets in it, and I made single sheet inserts for each pocket that could be used to mount photos or memorabilia, or it could be used to hold photo or music CD from the trip (we received a music CD in our FE, and bought the photo CD, so have both!).  I made one per cabin, and packaged it with an instruction sheet in a quart sized zip lock bag.

This is the cover.





This is the inside with the single sheet insert showing.





This is the back.





This is the instruction sheet I included.


----------



## jrose529

DisneyBasket said:


> I made a CD/DVD holder that could double as a mini-album, and a door magnet that matched the cover of the album.  The CD/DVD holder has two pockets in it, and I made single sheet inserts for each pocket that could be used to mount photos or memorabilia, or it could be used to hold photo or music CD from the trip (we received a music CD in our FE, and bought the photo CD, so have both!).  I made one per cabin, and packaged it with an instruction sheet in a quart sized zip lock bag.
> 
> This is the cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the inside with the single sheet insert showing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the instruction sheet I included.



That is WONDERful!


----------



## MissDaisyofTexas

I haven't made these personally, but these home-made photo coasters were posted over on the Dis Budget Board:

http://go.tipjunkie.com/hm/585/lindsay-thelees.blogspot.com/2011/02/diy-tile-coasters.html


----------



## ppiew

The coasters are really nice - but VERY heavy!!!  Especially think 30+ cabins!!  Great idea to use at home for Christmas though!!!!


----------



## Woobie

MissDaisyofTexas said:


> I haven't made these personally, but these home-made photo coasters were posted over on the Dis Budget Board:
> 
> http://go.tipjunkie.com/hm/585/lindsay-thelees.blogspot.com/2011/02/diy-tile-coasters.html


 I make those coasters all the time.



ppiew said:


> The coasters are really nice - but VERY heavy!!!  Especially think 30+ cabins!!  Great idea to use at home for Christmas though!!!!


 Exactly why I decided against them for the FEs.


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Love the CD cover  ... really great. Did you use a plastic CD cover as the base or did you make the whole thing. if so what did you use for the base? Thanks ( hope you don't mind me asking ? )


----------



## DCLaholic-mom

asmith1113 said:


> I think we're going on the Western 7 day trip next summer, so maybe our paths will cross and you'll get one then!   Thanks!


That would be AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## gfolchick

DisneyBasket said:


> I made a CD/DVD holder that could double as a mini-album, and a door magnet that matched the cover of the album.  The CD/DVD holder has two pockets in it, and I made single sheet inserts for each pocket that could be used to mount photos or memorabilia, or it could be used to hold photo or music CD from the trip (we received a music CD in our FE, and bought the photo CD, so have both!).  I made one per cabin, and packaged it with an instruction sheet in a quart sized zip lock bag.
> 
> This is the cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Idea! Love It!!


----------



## DisneyBasket

TotallyAngelic said:


> Love the CD cover  ... really great. Did you use a plastic CD cover as the base or did you make the whole thing. if so what did you use for the base? Thanks ( hope you don't mind me asking ? )



Not at all!  I used a basic, blank white cardboard CD folder as the base, and then altered it by using cardstock and die cuts/stickers in my stash.  I used one most like the first link here, but you can also get similar results from the second.  It took some trial and error to make sure I had the correct measurements for the inserts.

Although I didn't do this for the FE folder, you can also make an insert of two or more pages to add pages to the folder/album, although you don't want to add too much to it, or alter it too much so it will still close!

http://www.blissweddingsmarket.com/store/000058.htm

http://www.rebinder.com/replay-recycled-cd-dvd-2-disc-case


----------



## alikat99

Woobie said:


> I make those coasters all the time.
> 
> 
> Exactly why I decided against them for the FEs.


I've made those coasters too, as gifts for grandparents, etc.  They are awesome, but definitely heavy!!!


----------



## Keri88

So cute!!


----------



## N.Lo

Well these are not exactly homemade by me, but they were homemade by someone. I got the awesome picture by disigner Jordak and had the mirrors made by a wonderful lady I found on Etsy.


----------



## glassslipper2004

Wow, how did you find that disigner - on the dis boards?  Can you help me contact her?  I love those!


----------



## dolphingirl47

glassslipper2004 said:


> Wow, how did you find that disigner - on the dis boards?  Can you help me contact her?  I love those!



Jordak is a he and at the moment he is on a well deserved break. He used to have a thread on the cruise board and was also responding to request on the DISigns forum.

Corinna


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

N.Lo said:


> Well these are not exactly homemade by me, but they were homemade by someone. I got the awesome picture by disigner Jordak and had the mirrors made by a wonderful lady I found on Etsy.



Love them - great and different idea!


----------



## ArielRae

glassslipper2004 said:


> Wow, how did you find that disigner - on the dis boards?  Can you help me contact her?  I love those!



Here a link to the board where a lot of DISers make all kinds of really good designs.
 Just like my Disney family in my signature. 
http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105


----------



## tinkerbell0611

I had artscow make some coasters.  They were on sale plus free shipping so the price was reasonable.  They are very lightweight.


----------



## disneyfreak1

tinkerbell0611 said:


> I had artscow make some coasters. They were on sale plus free shipping so the price was reasonable. They are very lightweight.


 
Coasters are an awesome idea!  That is something people will definitely use.


----------



## JohnPA

asmith1113 said:


> I so enjoy seeing all the creative gifts! Thought I would share what we're giving adults -- small watercolors of the ship. This is the first time for the Dream and this group was twice as large as the Wonder ones, but with a week to go, they are ready. Thanks for inspiring us to think of something homemade we could give!


 
I was one of the lucky recipients of your watercolor.  Unbelievable!  I keep forgetting to bring it in to work, as I want to put it right over my monitor to remind me of that great cruise.

Thanks for putting in all that time to make these for us!


----------



## HigginsFamily3

The watercolors you did were absolutely beautiful.  I could only wish I had that talent.  What a wonderful and generous gift.

Best Regards,
Desiree


----------



## Meg'n'walt

N.Lo said:


> Well these are not exactly homemade by me, but they were homemade by someone. I got the awesome picture by disigner Jordak and had the mirrors made by a wonderful lady I found on Etsy.



Wow, lovely !! Would that be a lady from Los Angeles ? How long did it take before they arrived ?? I still have 4 weeks ...


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Are 10 year old girls too old for princess things, like pens, necklace, etc?


----------



## CodyBoy

TIGGERmetoo said:


> Are 10 year old girls too old for princess things, like pens, necklace, etc?



that probably depends on the girl I have a niece who would LOVE that stuff at 10 but my best freinds daugther would not, she thinks she is too mature for the kids stuff. (I know cause i gave it to her for her birthday and got the rolly eyes and "what the heck" look  she tossed it to the side......

especially if they have older siblings as well, they tend to be into "older" things....10 - 12 is a really hard age to know what to get.


----------



## CodyBoy

Regarding the WATERCOLORS:
*
OUTSTANDING JOB!!!!* you are so talented!!!


----------



## tinkmom2

I made my first Modge Podge project for my daughters retiring teacher. I am thinking of making little memory boxes for my FE.


----------



## HigginsFamily3

tinkmom2 said:


> I made my first Modge Podge project for my daughters retiring teacher. I am thinking of making little memory boxes for my FE.



Too cute.  I was thinking of using the fabric modge podge to do picture frames for my FE gifts in October.  Love working with modge podge it makes projects like this so simple. 

Desiree

<a href="http://www.myvacationcountdown.com/"><img src="http://www.myvacationcountdown.com/tickers/sidwcxa56bq1frja.png" alt="www.MyVacationCountdown.com Ticker" border="0"/></a>


----------



## sorul82?

TIGGERmetoo said:


> Are 10 year old girls too old for princess things, like pens, necklace, etc?



That's a tough one.


----------



## Pirategirrrl

amanda.c09 said:


> Maybe I'll have an extra one.  Too soon to tell.


Sounds good to me, I'm sure I will want to go on another one!


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

TIGGERmetoo said:


> Are 10 year old girls too old for princess things, like pens, necklace, etc?



My DD's (16 and 13) are giant Disney fans, but did not want princess things at 10. My recommendations for anyone over 7 would be real handmade jewelry (there are cute necklaces and earrings on this thread), magnets (like the bottle cap ones on this thread), nail polish, etc...


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Cptjackandcrew said:


> My DD's (16 and 13) are giant Disney fans, but did not want princess things at 10. My recommendations for anyone over 7 would be real handmade jewelry (there are cute necklaces and earrings on this thread), magnets (like the bottle cap ones on this thread), nail polish, etc...


 
Thank you for you advice.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Let me ask another question.  At what age is it safe to give them the Disney bandz  (rubber band things they wear on their wrists or as a necklace)?  Is 4 too young?

Can you tell I only raised boys!!!


----------



## AZMermaid

I think 4 is fine. I would even say as young as 3 is okay for Silly Bandz. Oh yeah, I teach 3rd grade and most of my boys like Silly Bandz too. I am not sure I would go older than 8 or 9 for the boys though.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

AZMermaid said:


> I think 4 is fine. I would even say as young as 3 is okay for Silly Bandz. Oh yeah, I teach 3rd grade and most of my boys like Silly Bandz too. I am not sure I would go older than 8 or 9 for the boys though.


 
  I appreciate your help.


----------



## Curious & Curiouser

TIGGERmetoo said:


> I appreciate your help.



my son is almost 12 and still thinks silly bans are cool lol  but only the "cool" ones


----------



## CodyBoy

Curious & Curiouser said:


> my son is almost 12 and still thinks silly bans are cool lol  but only the "cool" ones



even my 18 yr. old and her boyfriend still wear them!!!


----------



## pjstevens

CodyBoy said:


> even my 18 yr. old and her boyfriend still wear them!!!



  Actually, only laughing with you; I've seen my 20 year old with them (and gave him and my 23 year old ones in their Easter basket)!


----------



## mmtska

I'm currently in the process of making these.....but if you're on the 7/24 cruise-DON'T LOOK!!!
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
No seriously....stop scrolling if you're on my cruise!
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*


----------



## mmtska

Oh and I'm 31 and I have Phineas and Ferb Silly bands......and yes I wear them.  lol they were a gift from a student


----------



## uncw89

mmtska said:


> I'm currently in the process of making these.....but if you're on the 7/24 cruise-DON'T LOOK!!!
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> No seriously....stop scrolling if you're on my cruise!
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *



Those are great. Where did you get your supplies?


----------



## mmtska

uncw89 said:


> Those are great. Where did you get your supplies?



Thank you! I went to Michael's.  It's a craft store in our town.  I just found keychains and lobster clasps, a spool of wire, alpha beads, red, black and gold seed beads and then I found little starfish charms.  I'm honestly glad we have a small group because I'd lose my mind making more of these lol!! I'm also making photo frames, and I'll post those tomorrow.


----------



## mmtska

uncw89 said:


> Those are great. Where did you get your supplies?



I don't know why, but this went on the previous page.  I went to Michael's-a craft store.  They have everything I needed!  I also made photo frames. Once again-if you're on the 7/24 Dream, DON'T LOOK!!!
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*


----------



## uncw89

mmtska said:


> I'm currently in the process of making these.....but if you're on the 7/24 cruise-DON'T LOOK!!!
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> No seriously....stop scrolling if you're on my cruise!
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *





mmtska said:


> Thank you! I went to Michael's.  It's a craft store in our town.  I just found keychains and lobster clasps, a spool of wire, alpha beads, red, black and gold seed beads and then I found little starfish charms.  I'm honestly glad we have a small group because I'd lose my mind making more of these lol!! I'm also making photo frames, and I'll post those tomorrow.



Thanks! We have a Michael's. I'll have to go check it out! I saw that your post ended up on the previous page!!!! Strange things going on here!!!
Your frames are cute too.


----------



## alikat99

CodyBoy said:


> that probably depends on the girl I have a niece who would LOVE that stuff at 10 but my best freinds daugther would not, she thinks she is too mature for the kids stuff. (I know cause i gave it to her for her birthday and got the rolly eyes and "what the heck" look  she tossed it to the side......
> 
> especially if they have older siblings as well, they tend to be into "older" things....10 - 12 is a really hard age to know what to get.


I totally agree that it depends on the girl.  My 9 1/2 year old is over princesses.  Now, we live only 1.5 hrs from Disney, so she grew up with it and now she's over it. Plus, she hangs out with some older kids sometimes, so I'm sure it's not "cool" to like princesses.


----------



## tngal

mmtska said:


> I don't know why, but this went on the previous page.  I went to Michael's-a craft store.  They have everything I needed!  I also made photo frames. Once again-if you're on the 7/24 Dream, DON'T LOOK!!!
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *



I love these frames...and have seen several that are similar on here. what do you use to decorate them with?

Lisa


----------



## morgansmom2000

I was thinking of the luggage tags.  Or, our girl scout troop made reusable snack and sandwich baggies for their bronze award project this year...I could make those.  I'm getting idea overload


----------



## mmtska

tngal said:


> I love these frames...and have seen several that are similar on here. what do you use to decorate them with?
> 
> Lisa



Thank you!  I found wooden frames at Michael's (on sale too!) and just bought acrylic paint. I used desert sand, sea breeze and black. Then I just added some stickers. I didn't go as fancy as some others, but I had fun making them. Plus I liked them so much I went back and bought myself one lol


----------



## nuermk

Such a great idea, you are so creative


----------



## abcangie87

morgansmom2000 said:


> I was thinking of the luggage tags.  Or, our girl scout troop made reusable snack and sandwich baggies for their bronze award project this year...I could make those.  I'm getting idea overload



I'd love to know how to make reusable sandwich bags. Can u give us some directions and material used, etc? Thanks!!!!


----------



## ibouncetoo

I'd remembered seeing a tutorial on the reusable  bags and had saved it to my favorites.  Here's the one I found via Google.

http://pukingpastilles.com/?p=760

.


----------



## morgansmom2000

abcangie87 said:


> I'd love to know how to make reusable sandwich bags. Can u give us some directions and material used, etc? Thanks!!!!



That link is pretty much it!  We used rip stop nylon and hid all our seams


----------



## jessica52877

That is how I have seen them done too. I have made reusable sandwich wraps but never the bags (just use gladware). The ripstop and fabric have held up great tossing in the washing machine though after each use.


----------



## CodyBoy

mmtska said:


> I don't know why, but this went on the previous page.  I went to Michael's-a craft store.  They have everything I needed!  I also made photo frames. Once again-if you're on the 7/24 Dream, DON'T LOOK!!!
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *



we cruise 7/5, so hopefully nobody is on here from my cruise, i used those same exact  stickers on what I made too! I would post mine FE but dont want to spoil surprise...I'll try to post when I get back!


----------



## nikicares

I have to just say that I my daughter and I finished up our FE gifts for our Dream sailing on Sept 11 today!!

Let me just say, that I am by far, not crafty by any means, and these are not half as amazing as all of the ones I see on here, but I have to say they are hand made and were lots of fun to make, except now I CANNOT wait to go on the cruise!!! I am going to go crazy!

I will post picture of my FE gifts when I return from our cruise, I dont want to ruin the surprize for those on my cruise.

 I am soooooo excited!!!


----------



## Princess Bette

CodyBoy said:


> we cruise 7/5, so hopefully nobody is on here from my cruise, i used those same exact  stickers on what I made too! I would post mine FE but dont want to spoil surprise...I'll try to post when I get back!



Hi CodyBoy!!  Thanks for not spoiling the surprise!!  See you in 2 weeks!


----------



## tksbaskets

nikicares said:


> I have to just say that I my daughter and I finished up our FE gifts for our Dream sailing on Sept 11 today!!
> 
> Let me just say, that I am by far, not crafty by any means, and these are not half as amazing as all of the ones I see on here, but I have to say they are hand made and were lots of fun to make, except now I CANNOT wait to go on the cruise!!! I am going to go crazy!
> 
> I will post picture of my FE gifts when I return from our cruise, I dont want to ruin the surprize for those on my cruise.
> 
> I am soooooo excited!!!



WOW you over achiever!  I'm still working on my FE gift and we leave on our Alaskan cruise on July 5.  Hope I get it done.  I'm super excited too and will post when I return.

TK


----------



## Tracykim

I would like to know what you guys think about our plan for our FE gift for our next cruise.  (Before I start them)

Now this would be for the adults.

For those of you that have been on a DCL cruise before and ordered room service.  Remember the cute little salt and pepper shakers that came with your food?  Well I work for a supply store that sells them and I can get them cheap cheap!! So I was thinking of either doing a Disney Dream glass etching on them or a transparent picture of some sort painted on it.

Would this be something that people would like??

Thanks for your input!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Tracykim said:


> I would like to know what you guys think about our plan for our FE gift for our next cruise.  (Before I start them)
> 
> Now this would be for the adults.
> 
> For those of you that have been on a DCL cruise before and ordered room service.  Remember the cute little salt and pepper shakers that came with your food?  Well I work for a supply store that sells them and I can get them cheap cheap!! So I was thinking of either doing a Disney Dream glass etching on them or a transparent picture of some sort painted on it.
> 
> Would this be something that people would like??
> 
> Thanks for your input!!


I'd love this!  It's a cute idea.


----------



## Woobie

Tracykim said:


> I would like to know what you guys think about our plan for our FE gift for our next cruise.  (Before I start them)
> 
> Now this would be for the adults.
> 
> For those of you that have been on a DCL cruise before and ordered room service.  Remember the cute little salt and pepper shakers that came with your food?  Well I work for a supply store that sells them and I can get them cheap cheap!! So I was thinking of either doing a Disney Dream glass etching on them or a transparent picture of some sort painted on it.
> 
> Would this be something that people would like??
> 
> Thanks for your input!!



I've never ordered room service, so I can't picture it, but it sounds awesome! My only concern would be transporting them to the ship. Sounds like a lot of bulkiness(weight?)/breakables for you to worry about.


----------



## Tracykim

Woobie said:


> I've never ordered room service, so I can't picture it, but it sounds awesome! My only concern would be transporting them to the ship. Sounds like a lot of bulkiness(weight?)/breakables for you to worry about.



We only live an hour away from the port, so the transporting wouldn't be a problem.  On our last cruise we gave out sample glass bottles of booze and had no breakage.  

YOU MUST ORDER ROOM SERVICE!!!!!  It was soooooo nice!!!!


----------



## CodyBoy

Princess Bette said:


> Hi CodyBoy!!  Thanks for not spoiling the surprise!!  See you in 2 weeks!



i knew somebody would be on here! Cant wait we leave JULY 1st!!!


----------



## ibouncetoo

Tracykim said:


> I would like to know what you guys think about our plan for our FE gift for our next cruise. (Before I start them)
> 
> Now this would be for the adults.
> 
> For those of you that have been on a DCL cruise before and ordered room service. Remember the cute little salt and pepper shakers that came with your food? Well I work for a supply store that sells them and I can get them cheap cheap!! So I was thinking of either doing a Disney Dream glass etching on them or a transparent picture of some sort painted on it.
> 
> Would this be something that people would like??
> 
> Thanks for your input!!


 
 I would LOVE these!  First time we had room service my sister said "OMG, these are so cute!"  

.


----------



## QuiltTeddy

Okay, so this isn't what I'm making for the FE gifts, but I did have to make the actual FE since we will be participating in our first one on our 5th cruise in March, 2012.  Thought I'd share.  






I still have to wait for DH to make the rod with two holes, so I can weave in the hanger, which will be made from the bow ribbon and simply knotted through the holes.

I do have the women's gifts made, but don't want to spoil the surprise on the off chance anyone is lurking.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Tracykim said:


> I would like to know what you guys think about our plan for our FE gift for our next cruise. (Before I start them)
> 
> Now this would be for the adults.
> 
> For those of you that have been on a DCL cruise before and ordered room service. Remember the cute little salt and pepper shakers that came with your food? Well I work for a supply store that sells them and I can get them cheap cheap!! So I was thinking of either doing a Disney Dream glass etching on them or a transparent picture of some sort painted on it.
> 
> Would this be something that people would like??
> 
> Thanks for your input!!


 
We would LOVE those!!!!  Great idea.


----------



## jenifred

I made two CDs.  One has our favorite WDW park music and the other has New Orleans Mardi Gras and jazz music.  (Guess where we are from???? )


----------



## Tracykim

jenifred said:


> I made two CDs.  One has our favorite WDW park music and the other has New Orleans Mardi Gras and jazz music.  (Guess where we are from???? )



We received two CD's on our last cruise and we just LOVE them!!! We listen to them all of the time!!!


Thanks everyone for liking my idea.  Now I can start putting them together without fear that it is stupid!!!


----------



## big jack 2002

Your FE is so cute!!  I just bought that same blue Mickey material this past weekend to use on our FE's!!!!
Barbara


----------



## QuiltTeddy

big jack 2002 said:


> Your FE is so cute!!  I just bought that same blue Mickey material this past weekend to use on our FE's!!!!
> Barbara



Thank you.  I was disappointed because that was all there was to choose from at JoAnne's. I was hoping for a black and white mickey/minnie pattern.  I'm happy with the way it turned out though.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tracykim said:


> I would like to know what you guys think about our plan for our FE gift for our next cruise.  (Before I start them)
> 
> Now this would be for the adults.
> 
> For those of you that have been on a DCL cruise before and ordered room service.  Remember the cute little salt and pepper shakers that came with your food?  Well I work for a supply store that sells them and I can get them cheap cheap!! So I was thinking of either doing a Disney Dream glass etching on them or a transparent picture of some sort painted on it.
> 
> Would this be something that people would like??
> 
> Thanks for your input!!



I have never done room service either, but love the idea of special salt and pepper shakers.



QuiltTeddy said:


> Okay, so this isn't what I'm making for the FE gifts, but I did have to make the actual FE since we will be participating in our first one on our 5th cruise in March, 2012.  Thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to wait for DH to make the rod with two holes, so I can weave in the hanger, which will be made from the bow ribbon and simply knotted through the holes.
> 
> I do have the women's gifts made, but don't want to spoil the surprise on the off chance anyone is lurking.



I love your Fish Extender.

Corinna


----------



## ivet

Tracykim said:


> We received two CD's on our last cruise and we just LOVE them!!! We listen to them all of the time!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for liking my idea.  Now I can start putting them together without fear that it is stupid!!!



Not stupid - I also think its a cute idea!!!


----------



## Princess Bette

CodyBoy said:


> i knew somebody would be on here! Cant wait we leave JULY 1st!!!



I know right!!!  We fly out on the 30th!!!!   8 more days!!!


----------



## ppiew

the salt and pepper shakers sound great!  wish I were on your cruise


----------



## miry

Tracykim said:


> For those of you that have been on a DCL cruise before and ordered room service.  Remember the cute little salt and pepper shakers that came with your food?  Well I work for a supply store that sells them and I can get them cheap cheap!! So I was thinking of either doing a Disney Dream glass etching on them or a transparent picture of some sort painted on it.
> 
> Would this be something that people would like??
> 
> Thanks for your input!!



I think that this is an absolutely great idea! I know that we would love them.


----------



## kjnolan

Salt and Pepper Shakers would be cute, great idea!


----------



## mom3girls2000

I am trying to find an image online of the salt & pepper shakers, but the only thing I can find is a tiny bit of them here> http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/ships-activities/ships/magic/dining/room-service/.  They look like those little half-oz. size sets sold at kitchen stores http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=14680918&RN=2014&.  Is this the ones you're talking about?


----------



## CodyBoy

Tracykim said:


> I would like to know what you guys think about our plan for our FE gift for our next cruise.  (Before I start them)
> 
> Now this would be for the adults.
> 
> For those of you that have been on a DCL cruise before and ordered room service.  Remember the cute little salt and pepper shakers that came with your food?  Well I work for a supply store that sells them and I can get them cheap cheap!! So I was thinking of either doing a Disney Dream glass etching on them or a transparent picture of some sort painted on it.
> 
> Would this be something that people would like??
> 
> Thanks for your input!!



i actually have a salt shaker that's glass with etched mickey mouse head on it and I LOVE IT! what a great idea!!!


----------



## nikicares

CodyBoy said:


> i actually have a salt shaker that's glass with etched mickey mouse head on it and I LOVE IT! what a great idea!!!



I LOVE LOVE LOVE the salt/pepper shaker thing... Can you book the Sept 11th cruise please


----------



## Tracykim

This is what they look like. 

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/5-o...g&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=NexTag+Campaign

Now I don't want any grief about what I am going to say. BUT...... we won't be sailing again until May of 2013.  If you look at my ticker we sailed this past May.  I just want to get a head start on my FE's for two cruises because we will be doing another B2B.  That's an average of 60 S&P for each cruise.  So I feel safe posting this now seeing that the dates haven't come out yet and everyone will forget about what I am doing by the time we know what dates we will be sailing and I can join the FE groups!!


----------



## AmandaRG

Tracykim said:


> This is what they look like.
> 
> http://www.webstaurantstore.com/5-o...g&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=NexTag+Campaign
> 
> Now I don't want any grief about what I am going to say. BUT...... we won't be sailing again until May of 2013.  If you look at my ticker we sailed this past May.  I just want to get a head start on my FE's for two cruises because we will be doing another B2B.  That's an average of 60 S&P for each cruise.  So I feel safe posting this now seeing that the dates haven't come out yet and everyone will forget about what I am doing by the time we know what dates we will be sailing and I can join the FE groups!!



Seriously, that is such a cute idea! I may "borrow" it sometime!


----------



## BealsRwe

Tracykim said:


> I would like to know what you guys think about our plan for our FE gift for our next cruise.  (Before I start them)
> 
> Now this would be for the adults.
> 
> For those of you that have been on a DCL cruise before and ordered room service.  Remember the cute little salt and pepper shakers that came with your food?  Well I work for a supply store that sells them and I can get them cheap cheap!! So I was thinking of either doing a Disney Dream glass etching on them or a transparent picture of some sort painted on it.
> 
> Would this be something that people would like??
> 
> Thanks for your input!!



I would love it!  Of course the first thing that popped into my head was that "I'm looking for my lost shaker of salt"-yep, I'm a huge Jimmy Buffett fan!  I think they would be so cute, and actually used after the cruise as well.


----------



## mgibson301

Tracykim said:


> This is what they look like.
> 
> http://www.webstaurantstore.com/5-o...g&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=NexTag+Campaign
> 
> Now I don't want any grief about what I am going to say. BUT...... we won't be sailing again until May of 2013.  If you look at my ticker we sailed this past May.  I just want to get a head start on my FE's for two cruises because we will be doing another B2B.  That's an average of 60 S&P for each cruise.  So I feel safe posting this now seeing that the dates haven't come out yet and everyone will forget about what I am doing by the time we know what dates we will be sailing and I can join the FE groups!!


I love the s and p shakers...what a fab idea!  You get props for being uber organized and planning ahead too!!


----------



## sorul82?

BealsRwe said:


> I would love it!  Of course the first thing that popped into my head was that "I'm looking for my lost shaker of salt"-yep, I'm a huge Jimmy Buffett fan!  I think they would be so cute, and actually used after the cruise as well.



Parrot Head here!  I think you have a great idea.


----------



## mom3girls2000

Yup, Tracykim, that's the ones lol.  I have a bunch of them at home for when we have big family holiday sit-down dinners, and I love 'em.  They look so pretty set along the table every few place-settings.

You've given me another inspiration!  But that's getting to be a problem with this particular thread, there are over 2,000 messages on it and it took me almost a whole dy to go through about 15 pages so far lol ... plus, I have a very long list of ideas, Idk how I'm gonna pick just a few!


----------



## mousejunkie98

Tracykim said:


> This is what they look like.
> 
> http://www.webstaurantstore.com/5-o...g&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=NexTag+Campaign
> 
> Now I don't want any grief about what I am going to say. BUT...... we won't be sailing again until May of 2013.  If you look at my ticker we sailed this past May.  I just want to get a head start on my FE's for two cruises because we will be doing another B2B.  That's an average of 60 S&P for each cruise.  So I feel safe posting this now seeing that the dates haven't come out yet and everyone will forget about what I am doing by the time we know what dates we will be sailing and I can join the FE groups!!



That's BRILLIANT!  My sister is looking for ideas for our cruise in September, I think we may be stealing your idea, would you be offended?


----------



## Disney_Mom333

finally all caught up!! This was wonderful!! I'm so excited to think of ideas now!!


----------



## mom3girls2000

mismal said:


> Can't help but pat myself onthe back about this one for the older kids and adults and was super easy, and now I want one for myself!
> I made sand collection bottles.  I picked up little bottles, llike little perfume bottles at our science store, put a clear label on the outside with the ship name and date and on the other side 'sand keepsake castawy cay'.  I put a few fish beads and some sea glass type beads inside and included a little note about how to.  I thought it was super cute and will post pics when I return...oh did I say we cruise in about 16 days



Just wondering (since I've been reading EVERY page of this thread for two days now and haven't seen anything else about this idea), was this successful?  I mean, were the recipients of this able to take the sand home from CC?

Because I REALLY  thisand would like to crib it.


----------



## Tracykim

mousejunkie98 said:


> That's BRILLIANT!  My sister is looking for ideas for our cruise in September, I think we may be stealing your idea, would you be offended?



Steal Away!!!!  I can't wait to get started on them.  I just ordered 10 dozen of them and am waiting for Micheals 50% off coupon to get the etching materials.  Seeing that my next cruises won't be for a couple of years, I will post pictures of the finished product!!


----------



## QuiltTeddy

Tracykim said:


> Steal Away!!!!  I can't wait to get started on them.  I just ordered 10 dozen of them and am waiting for Micheals 50% off coupon to get the etching materials.  Seeing that my next cruises won't be for a couple of years, I will post pictures of the finished product!!



How do you do the etchings?


----------



## tngal

QuiltTeddy said:


> How do you do the etchings?



I was wondering the same thing! I would love the know the difficulty of it, as my neice is getting married and i thought it would be nice to etch a nice vase or something for them with their name and wedding date as a wedding gift.


----------



## Tracykim

UBER Easy!!!!!

you just either purchase or make a stencil.  I am making mine using contact paper. You can purchase the etching CREAM at any craft store.  Apply the stencil, apply the cream, wait a few minutes and then wash off!!! Easy Breezy!!


----------



## AmandaRG

Tracykim said:


> UBER Easy!!!!!
> 
> you just either purchase or make a stencil.  I am making mine using contact paper. You can purchase the etching CREAM at any craft store.  Apply the stencil, apply the cream, wait a few minutes and then wash off!!! Easy Breezy!!



Can you reuse the same stencil, or do you have to make one for each? Just trying to figure this out in my head.


----------



## QuiltTeddy

Tracykim said:


> UBER Easy!!!!!
> 
> you just either purchase or make a stencil.  I am making mine using contact paper. You can purchase the etching CREAM at any craft store.  Apply the stencil, apply the cream, wait a few minutes and then wash off!!! Easy Breezy!!




That's it?  Almost sounds TOO easy.  lol


----------



## Woobie

I was at Michael's today and found a possibility for those claiming not to be crafty. They had nice sewing kits in hard plastic cases (about 3"X4" when closed). They were 1.50 each (could be $1.00 where you live) in their dollar bins section. Google Michael's coupons and you'll find a 20% of total purchase (expires in next couple days) & 15% off total purchase next week. You could print a nice graphic or your cruise sailing's logo onto labels and stick them onto the outside. I think I saw 3 different color options. Just a thought.


----------



## erinjean1277

Hi all!  I just want to say a BIG Thank you!!!!  to all who have posted their ideas.    It has made for great reading  and lots of ideas for me to think of and try to accomplish.  I have come up with an idea and I am hoping it is a good idea.   I have already made 2 of them and wanted to get someone's opinion on them.  I want to make sure if it is a "good" idea that my fellow cruisers for our Dec and April 2012 do not see...........so if your are not cruisin' with me and would like to weigh in please either post or PM me directly and I can PM the pix back.  Dec is our first ever cruise so therefore our first ever FE and just want to "make sure" first.  THANK YOU in advance for all of your input.   THANKS!!!!


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

erinjean1277 said:


> Hi all!  I just want to say a BIG Thank you!!!!  to all who have posted their ideas.    It has made for great reading  and lots of ideas for me to think of and try to accomplish.  I have come up with an idea and I am hoping it is a good idea.   I have already made 2 of them and wanted to get someone's opinion on them.  I want to make sure if it is a "good" idea that my fellow cruisers for our Dec and April 2012 do not see...........so if your are not cruisin' with me and would like to weigh in please either post or PM me directly and I can PM the pix back.  Dec is our first ever cruise so therefore our first ever FE and just want to "make sure" first.  THANK YOU in advance for all of your input.   THANKS!!!!



I'm not on your cruises if you want my opinion just pm me.


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

erinjean1277 said:


> Hi all!  I just want to say a BIG Thank you!!!!  to all who have posted their ideas.    It has made for great reading  and lots of ideas for me to think of and try to accomplish.  I have come up with an idea and I am hoping it is a good idea.   I have already made 2 of them and wanted to get someone's opinion on them.  I want to make sure if it is a "good" idea that my fellow cruisers for our Dec and April 2012 do not see...........so if your are not cruisin' with me and would like to weigh in please either post or PM me directly and I can PM the pix back.  Dec is our first ever cruise so therefore our first ever FE and just want to "make sure" first.  THANK YOU in advance for all of your input.   THANKS!!!!



I would be happy to give opinions too.  We just returned a few weeks ago from our first cruise with Disney and our first FE.  It was great fun!  Pm me if you want more input.


----------



## sullins5

erinjean1277 said:


> Hi all!  I just want to say a BIG Thank you!!!!  to all who have posted their ideas.    It has made for great reading  and lots of ideas for me to think of and try to accomplish.  I have come up with an idea and I am hoping it is a good idea.   I have already made 2 of them and wanted to get someone's opinion on them.  I want to make sure if it is a "good" idea that my fellow cruisers for our Dec and April 2012 do not see...........so if your are not cruisin' with me and would like to weigh in please either post or PM me directly and I can PM the pix back.  Dec is our first ever cruise so therefore our first ever FE and just want to "make sure" first.  THANK YOU in advance for all of your input.   THANKS!!!!



Love too! Sent you a pm!


----------



## jessica52877

Me too! Always happy to offer up opinions!


----------



## erinjean1277

Thank you all for helping!!!  I have sent you all messages back!  Looking forward to hear all your input!!!  

**I feel like Johnny #5 "Need more input" - Short Circut***


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am also happy to provide some feedback.

Corinna


----------



## Tracykim

AmandaRG said:


> Can you reuse the same stencil, or do you have to make one for each? Just trying to figure this out in my head.



Well.... THAT is the big question.  While searching for stencils I did read that you would need a new stencil for each item being done.  But I also found a site that has reusable stencils.  Because what I want needs to be really small, it is not something that I can purchase.  I WANT the words "Disney Dream" etched into mine BUT..... I may have to settle for the Mickey Ear and head outline with the letters S & P in the middle of each.  Which isn't very "cruisy" but I am going to play with it and see what comes out the best.  We are going to practice on old mirrors that my DH has been picking up at yard sales just for this project!  We have purchased the large standing magnifying glass and the exacto knifes and I will play!!!

If any of you are deciding to tackle this project, I would LOVE to see how yours come out!!


----------



## Woobie

Tracykim said:


> If any of you are deciding to tackle this project, I would LOVE to see how yours come out!!



I did this on a picture frame (the glass part that goes over the picture) for my son a LONG time ago. Mine didn't come out too well (can barely see it). I'm not sure if it was the surface, or if I did something wrong. I can't wait to see how others' come out.

I like the idea of the mickey head w/S&P in each, BTW.


----------



## ArielRae

My mom did this on wine glasses as a gift for guests at our wedding. 

You can reuse the stencil but after a few times it wears down and it doesn't come out as crisp.


----------



## Tracykim

Woobie said:


> I did this on a picture frame (the glass part that goes over the picture) for my son a LONG time ago. Mine didn't come out too well (can barely see it). I'm not sure if it was the surface, or if I did something wrong. I can't wait to see how others' come out.
> 
> I like the idea of the mickey head w/S&P in each, BTW.



Do you think that it had something to do with how long the cream was left on?  I was thinking that the longer it was left on the deeper the etching would be. But I could be wrong.  I have also read that there is a liquid that you could use and it is stronger but the cream sounds more controllable to me.


----------



## AmandaRG

I have a paper punch Mickey Head and was thinking of using it to punch heads out and wrap the Contact Paper around for the salt, and using the actual punch-out as a reverse for the other. I saw where you can use embossing powders to resist the etching. I'm curious to see how it works.


----------



## jrfaith

There has been so many great ideas on here.  I am taking my girls on their first disney cruise in Sept.  If you are going on the 4 day Bahama cruise Sept 25th don't read this <G>

I live in a beach area so I thought it would be neat to make sand dollar ornaments with a mickey mouse and cruise date on them.  Not sue if I will put names on them yet or not.  They are a simple to make gift, plus small for packing for the flight.  This is what I am doing for the family's.

I was also thinking about hair ribbons for the girls made with mickey mouse ribbon.

I just haven't thought of someting to make for the boys yet.  My 8 year old loves helping me with projects so I thought it would be a fun way to help get her excited about the trip.  If you have any suggestions for the boys I would love to hear them.


----------



## jrfaith

That is a great idea!!


----------



## jrfaith

QuiltTeddy said:


> WOW!  Your "tops" are very impressive!



That was a great idea.


----------



## jrfaith

We are cruising in Sept also.  My oldest DD would love this.  She loves reading and it would be easy to travel home with.  
What cruise are you doing?  We are the 4 day Bahama leaving Sept 25th.


----------



## jrfaith

KatiezMom said:


> I have spent the last 3 days reading threw this thread and am sold.  We are heading out on our first cruise in September and am hoping they are into doing FE.  I am not super crafter (well I quilt but ummm...not doing one of those for everyone) so this should be fun



What cruise are you going on? We cruise in Sept also.


----------



## jrfaith

shwarren70 said:


> Would you like this....
> 
> On the disboards, there is a thread with recipes from various Disney Resorts/Parks/Cruise Ships...  I was thinking about making a cookbook using the recipes from DCL.
> 
> What do you think?



That is awesome idea.  I wish I had thought of that.


----------



## lmcarr

jrfaith said:


> That is awesome idea.  I wish I had thought of that.


we received a recipe book on our last cruise and absolutely loved it!  super gift


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

I thought I would post a picture of the frame I made for our last cruise.  Hopefully people enjoyed them and didnt have too much trouble getting them home.  They were on the large side (I didn't plan well for my first FE).  They were 8 x 10 frames that held a 5 x 7 picture.


----------



## QuiltTeddy

KarlaG4Kids said:


> I thought I would post a picture of the frame I made for our last cruise.  Hopefully people enjoyed them and didnt have too much trouble getting them home.  They were on the large side (I didn't plan well for my first FE).  They were 8 x 10 frames that held a 5 x 7 picture.




Beautiful!


----------



## dolphingirl47

KarlaG4Kids said:


> I thought I would post a picture of the frame I made for our last cruise.  Hopefully people enjoyed them and didnt have too much trouble getting them home.  They were on the large side (I didn't plan well for my first FE).  They were 8 x 10 frames that held a 5 x 7 picture.



This is amazing.

Corinna


----------



## SanDiegoSteph

sandiegosusie said:


> looks like I need to start a new thread about confusing sigs...seriously, how do I change this thing?  Heaven forbid I am known as Sandie.



Aha - I KNEW there was a good reason I capitalized San and Diego in my sig (hee hee)


----------



## morgansmom2000

Hmmmm, I'm thinking vinyl cut with my Cricut would work on the S&P shakers... Great idea!


----------



## MTmomma

Ok, now I can post the third picture of the FE when it was done! Forgot to come back to do it!














And with MOST of what was given in the FE


----------



## MTmomma

How could I forget? We did one of these for EVERY cruiser!   We printed them 6 to a page, so they were a teensy bit smaller than the ones we did for ourselves!


----------



## Tracykim

MTmomma said:


> Ok, now I can post the third picture of the FE when it was done! Forgot to come back to do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with MOST of what was given in the FE



We were on yor cruise and just LOVED the key rings!!!  Thank you sooooo much!!!


----------



## erinjean1277

I just wanted to send a BIG
THANK YOU!!!  
to all who helped me with my FE idea and for all of your input.  I really really really appreciate it!!!!  Plus I got to say "see I told you so" to the hubby.  That ALWAYS makes my Day!!!


----------



## shwarren70

jrfaith said:


> That is awesome idea.  I wish I had thought of that.



Thank you....  I hope everyone liked them.  We went on the May 31st Alaska cruise.  If you want a copy I'd be glad to email you the word document.  Send me a pm if you want it.


----------



## shwarren70

lmcarr said:


> we received a recipe book on our last cruise and absolutely loved it!  super gift



You were on the 5/31 Alaskan cruise weren't You?  If so, it was from me, and I hope you enjoy.


----------



## sandiegosusie

SanDiegoSteph said:


> Aha - I KNEW there was a good reason I capitalized San and Diego in my sig (hee hee)



Thanks so much!


----------



## abcangie87

sandie-go-susie--- / sandiego susie... I'm so laughing right now


----------



## MTmomma

Tracykim said:


> We were on yor cruise and just LOVED the key rings!!!  Thank you sooooo much!!!



I am so glad that everyone I have heard from liked them!


----------



## Tequilamamacita

I cant post until after next week. But I am really excited!


----------



## AmandaRG

MTmomma said:


> I am so glad that everyone I have heard from liked them!



How did you get the hole in the bottle cap? Those are adorable!!


----------



## MTmomma

AmandaRG said:


> How did you get the hole in the bottle cap? Those are adorable!!



Just a cheap pair of punch pliers from Amazon.


----------



## kgundyfire

I have been checking out this thread for days now and I think I finally have my FE gifts planned out for our September cruise. I cant wait to go to Hobby Lobby tonight to get the supplies to start making them. Thank for everyone's ideas. I am really looking forward to our cruise now.


----------



## lmcarr

shwarren70 said:


> You were on the 5/31 Alaskan cruise weren't You?  If so, it was from me, and I hope you enjoy.


yes, we were on the 5/31 alaskan cruise and thank you for putting that together.  my hubby and I were impressed with the time, effort and thoughtfulness (not to mention the awesome recipes) that you put forth. thanks again, lc


----------



## itgirl1002

Here are the FE gifts I gave on our cruise.  We were on the Dream for a 5 night Double Dip June21-26.


























Some of them are different colors on the outside and the inside first page - I ran out of white cardtock the night before we were leaving and had no other choice!!


----------



## pjstevens

itgirl1002 said:


> Here are the FE gifts I gave on our cruise.  We were on the Dream for a 5 night Double Dip June21-26.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of them are different colors on the outside and the inside first page - I ran out of white cardtock the night before we were leaving and had no other choice!!



are these note pads?  They are really cute (even if not note pads)


----------



## networktek

those are really cool


----------



## itgirl1002

pjstevens said:


> are these note pads?  They are really cute (even if not note pads)




They are supposed to be autograph books or photo scrapbooks, they only have 5 pages in them.


----------



## morgansmom2000

itgirl1002 said:


> Here are the FE gifts I gave on our cruise.  We were on the Dream for a 5 night Double Dip June21-26.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of them are different colors on the outside and the inside first page - I ran out of white cardtock the night before we were leaving and had no other choice!!




So cute!  How big are they?


----------



## Bareacuda

Those are awesome!!!
  I can see the possibilities of...a journal, scrapbook, autograph book... and even an address book of other Disers!
   Cool job!

Annie


----------



## ranidayz

itgirl1002 said:


> Here are the FE gifts I gave on our cruise.  We were on the Dream for a 5 night Double Dip June21-26.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of them are different colors on the outside and the inside first page - I ran out of white cardtock the night before we were leaving and had no other choice!!



I loved it!  Thanks!!!!!


----------



## QuiltTeddy

itgirl1002 said:


> Here are the FE gifts I gave on our cruise.  We were on the Dream for a 5 night Double Dip June21-26.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of them are different colors on the outside and the inside first page - I ran out of white cardtock the night before we were leaving and had no other choice!!






What kind of bags do you have them in?


----------



## pjstevens

itgirl1002 said:


> They are supposed to be autograph books or photo scrapbooks, they only have 5 pages in them.



What a great idea!  I love them.  (I thought scrapbook stuff after I posted, lol).


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

Regarding the clay key chains on page 25 - Post 366

This post may have been awhile ago - but how did you attach the pictures? And how did you do the Mickey head stamped into the clay??
Love it!!


----------



## Meagan_4

Wow! Lots of talented cruisers here. Can't wait to get started on my FE gifts now!


----------



## DisneyBasket

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Regarding the clay key chains on page 25 - Post 366
> 
> This post may have been awhile ago - but how did you attach the pictures? And how did you do the Mickey head stamped into the clay??
> Love it!!



The person who posted those answered the question about attaching the pictures a couple of messages later on the same page, sorry, already forgot which message #!  The Mickey in relief looks like a rubber stamp I have, so it's possible it was "stamped" before baking.  

I need to go through this thread again and refresh my memory with all the clever ideas!


----------



## itgirl1002

morgansmom2000 said:


> So cute! How big are they?


 
They are 5" circles cut on my Cricut machine with the Mickey and Friends cartridge.


----------



## itgirl1002

Bareacuda said:


> Those are awesome!!!
> I can see the possibilities of...a journal, scrapbook, autograph book... and even an address book of other Disers!
> Cool job!
> 
> Annie


 

Thanks!  I had a lot of fun making them.


----------



## itgirl1002

ranidayz said:


> I loved it! Thanks!!!!!


 
You are welcome!  I hope you are able to use it for something memorable


----------



## itgirl1002

QuiltTeddy said:


> What kind of bags do you have them in?


 
They are 6.5 x 6.5 cellophane bags with a "lip & tape" closure.  They were not too expensive, and I just went ahead with 100 bags b/c I know I will use them for something.  If you do a google search for lip & tape cellophane bags you should be able to find them.

Thanks!


----------



## itgirl1002

pjstevens said:


> What a great idea! I love them. (I thought scrapbook stuff after I posted, lol).


 

Thanks!  I hope my group was able to make use of them!!


----------



## ranidayz

itgirl1002 said:


> Thanks!  I hope my group was able to make use of them!!



Your group loved them!!!!!!


----------



## alikat99

So, after thinking and researching, it finally came to me today.  I know exactly what I'm doing for my FE gifts for my cruise in Sept!  And, it's something that I've never seen here!!  So, I'm hoping that it comes together.  I'll post as soon as my cruise is over!


----------



## ranidayz

alikat99 said:


> So, after thinking and researching, it finally came to me today.  I know exactly what I'm doing for my FE gifts for my cruise in Sept!  And, it's something that I've never seen here!!  So, I'm hoping that it comes together.  I'll post as soon as my cruise is over!



I'm glad you've figured it out!  I'm now brainstorming for my cruise next June!


----------



## laura7x7

Here are some fun Free items to add to fishhooks!
Okay now my creative mind is really working!
How about these included and these are free~!
Google these and print these out.
Top ten favorite movie quotes~
Top ten favorite musical lines~
Top ten favorite knock knock jokes~
Go to your local mall and ask for the cool perfume samples that come in fancy packages
Go to your local mall and ask for free hand cream samples
Go to your local travels bureau and ask for their free post cards
Go to your local candy shoppe and ask for free caramel samples

Every year we make Christmas survival goody bags for all of our daughters teachers. WE put them in a Christmas themed ziplock bag and include mints, tissues, chap stick: you name it. Then we make a little song and rhyme about them that goes to the tunes of Jingle Belles! We could do this as well....
~Laura Evans~


----------



## itgirl1002

This is the FE gift made by Rani (ranidayz) who was in our FE group.  She asked me to post the photo for her (sorry a day late Rani- i ran out of time last night).  It came with 2 strips of Magnetic tape to put on the back so you could put it on your stateroom door or use when you got home.  Ours kept gettin knocked off of the outer door, so we hung it inside!

Sooo cute and thanks!!


----------



## itgirl1002

ranidayz said:


> I'm glad you've figured it out! I'm now brainstorming for my cruise next June!


 

Jealous!  I want to go again next year but will probably be vetoed by the hubby.  He will probably want to go to Canada - no offense anyone, but booooring for me!  He is more of a mountain kind of guy and I prefer the tropical climes!


----------



## ranidayz

itgirl1002 said:


> Jealous!  I want to go again next year but will probably be vetoed by the hubby.  He will probably want to go to Canada - no offense anyone, but booooring for me!  He is more of a mountain kind of guy and I prefer the tropical climes!



Well - you know - I took a job as a sub. teacher JUST so I could finance these Disney cruises.  The kids at school are always asking how many more days I need to sub before I've 'earned' another cruise!


----------



## ranidayz

itgirl1002 said:


> This is the FE gift made by Rani (ranidayz) who was in our FE group.  She asked me to post the photo for her (sorry a day late Rani- i ran out of time last night).  It came with 2 strips of Magnetic tape to put on the back so you could put it on your stateroom door or use when you got home.  Ours kept gettin knocked off of the outer door, so we hung it inside!
> 
> Sooo cute and thanks!!



Thank you for posting it!  I don't know why photobucket won't cooperate with my computer!


----------



## jsolar

This is so cute!
I love the FE. We leave in a few days with another family who has never sailed Disney before. I can't wait to see the faces of their little girls when they come back to the room and find amazing presents in their FE.


----------



## breakingd_awn

Does anyone have a pattern for an FE?  Thanks


----------



## silmarg

Ohhh.. I like the concept of this thread... I am leaving in about 7 weeks and have some ideas... but having a problem getting my hands on 'props'.  I want my next FE gift to be based off of Bahamian currency... but its not easy to order rolls of coins from the Bahamas - does anyone know anyone that can help.

Anyway... I would be doing something along the lines of what I did for the EastBound repo in 2008 (this one is missing a Canal Zone stamp... but u get the idea):


----------



## silmarg

While technically not an FE... we created this for the EB repo as well:





And it turned into this:


----------



## Marypoppinsiam

AWESOME idea!!



silmarg said:


> While technically not an FE... we created this for the EB repo as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it turned into this:


----------



## LissaW16

This is what I gave on our June 7 double dip cruise:





Both are magnets


----------



## irisheyes17

WOW This is great ideas! We are going on our 1st Disney cruise in March and this is so helpful to see the types of FE gifts to collect. Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## castoff

silmarg said:


> Ohhh.. I like the concept of this thread... I am leaving in about 7 weeks and have some ideas... but having a problem getting my hands on 'props'.  I want my next FE gift to be based off of Bahamian currency... but its not easy to order rolls of coins from the Bahamas - does anyone know anyone that can help.
> 
> Anyway... I would be doing something along the lines of what I did for the EastBound repo in 2008 (this one is missing a Canal Zone stamp... but u get the idea):



This was one of my favorite things that we received ! I have it in my scrapbook. It was a really unique idea.


----------



## mom3girls2000

O.M.G. it's a grown-up cruise version of a yearbook, I <3 it!  Can I copy it?  Boy, I hope none of my cruise-mates look at this board!

It's taken me several weeks, devoting anywhere from an hour or two to a whole day, just looking at all the pages on this board.  There are some amazing artists here, but I would be honored to receive anything created or embellished by hand.  You guys rock!

I've already got an idea for a "family" FE gift, but I won't share it here (well after my cruise I will share it) because it's something I have not seen ... and it did take me a while to come up with the idea, too!


----------



## kwm

Hi! This is a FE gift for the Alaska Wonder cruise on July 26th! Please don't look if you don't want to see it before the cruise!










It is a wooden big clothes pin with a magnet on the back. Then we cut Disney paper and put Mod Podge on it for shine. It came out great! We are soooo excited for the big day!


----------



## jrose529

kwm said:


> Hi! This is a FE gift for the Alaska Wonder cruise on July 26th! Please don't look if you don't want to see it before the cruise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a wooden big clothes pin with a magnet on the back. Then we cut Disney paper and put Mod Podge on it for shine. It came out great! We are soooo excited for the big day!



These are great! Thanks for posting. I am getting so many wonderful ideas.


----------



## ibouncetoo

kwm said:


> It is a wooden big clothes pin with a magnet on the back. Then we cut Disney paper and put Mod Podge on it for shine. It came out great! We are soooo excited for the big day!


 
Did you paint the clothes pins also or were they colored ones?  Where did you find them?  This would be a great project for the great neices to do this summer. 

.


----------



## keishashadow

Great ideas here

here's what i came up with (and for those on the 7/24 sailing don't look) odd we only had 5 families participating 




























adults - suduko book, mechanical pencils, sewing kit, lip balms and for the home-made portion, a personalized family magnet and a turbi-towel i never leave home without one) that i appliqued w/mm head







lightup wand/ball on a string or puzzle in a tin/one of those charactar wash cloths, color-changing bandz & lip glosses for each kiddos


----------



## kwm

ibouncetoo said:


> Did you paint the clothes pins also or were they colored ones?  Where did you find them?  This would be a great project for the great neices to do this summer.
> 
> .



Everything was at Michael's.  My kids enjoyed making them.  In fact, we had enough materials to make them for ourselves as well.   The clothes pin were painted already and Michael's even had clothes pins with designs on them.


----------



## wachnicki

Those clothespins are awesome!!


----------



## Neriberi

KeishaShadow- your gifts are amazing!  Having five families helps you make the gift really special without breaking the bank.


----------



## keishashadow

Neriberi said:


> KeishaShadow- your gifts are amazing! Having five families helps you make the gift really special without breaking the bank.


 
so true, I always tend to wind up on a cruise w/o much participation, guess it's a good thing afterall

if i sail w/a big group that clothespin idea is a winner


----------



## Chicogirl

I think I went to far with the FE gifts......if you are on the nov. 20th wonder cruise don't look.....did I go over board, and are the gifts ok? Please let me know. Sorry no pictures yet.


Mickey,Minnie bottle cap magnets
Handmade turkey pin...it is a thanksgiving cruise after all.
Tote bag for everyone.
Shore pack (anti bacterial gel,Mickey band aids,sand brush in Disney colors)
Deck of cards for each cabin
Highlighters for each person in cabin.
Pencils with disney wonder 2011 on them
Marocas key chains
beach balls for the kids
Disney Crayons and note pads for kids
Mini Disney puzzles for kids
Mini Disney frisbies for the kids

Is this ok?


----------



## tiggerb

WOW!  I haven't done a FE yet, but you are very generous!  Do you have a small group?  We are @ 25 or a bit more and we still have 11 1/2 months to go.
I like your ideas


----------



## Chicogirl

So far we have about 16 rooms with 4-5 people in each. I still need to varify some. This is my first cruise, and I think I went a little overboard. I just hope we don't have meny more to add.


----------



## sorul82?

Chicogirl said:


> I think I went to far with the FE gifts......if you are on the nov. 20th wonder cruise don't look.....did I go over board, and are the gifts ok? Please let me know. Sorry no pictures yet.
> 
> 
> Mickey,Minnie bottle cap magnets
> Handmade turkey pin...it is a thanksgiving cruise after all.
> Tote bag for everyone.
> Shore pack (anti bacterial gel,Mickey band aids,sand brush in Disney colors)
> Deck of cards for each cabin
> Highlighters for each person in cabin.
> Pencils with disney wonder 2011 on them
> Marocas key chains
> beach balls for the kids
> Disney Crayons and note pads for kids
> Mini Disney puzzles for kids
> Mini Disney frisbies for the kids
> 
> Is this ok?



I think your are just fine!


----------



## mgibson301

Chicogirl said:


> I think I went to far with the FE gifts......if you are on the nov. 20th wonder cruise don't look.....did I go over board, and are the gifts ok? Please let me know. Sorry no pictures yet.
> 
> 
> Mickey,Minnie bottle cap magnets
> Handmade turkey pin...it is a thanksgiving cruise after all.
> Tote bag for everyone.
> Shore pack (anti bacterial gel,Mickey band aids,sand brush in Disney colors)
> Deck of cards for each cabin
> Highlighters for each person in cabin.
> Pencils with disney wonder 2011 on them
> Marocas key chains
> beach balls for the kids
> Disney Crayons and note pads for kids
> Mini Disney puzzles for kids
> Mini Disney frisbies for the kids
> 
> Is this ok?




Is it possible to go overboard on a Disney Cruise?  No way!!!  It all sounds great...wish I was on your cruise.  I'll post my FE gifts after my cruise next month.


----------



## ibouncetoo

kwm said:


> Everything was at Michael's. My kids enjoyed making them. In fact, we had enough materials to make them for ourselves as well.  The clothes pin were painted already and Michael's even had clothes pins with designs on them.


 
I'll check it out this weekend.  Is the magnet for that size strong enough for the cloths pin to hold a lanyard with KTTW card?  It would be nice to have some to hang on the inside of the stateroom door and everyone can hang their lanyard from one while in the cabin.  (That seems to the the only way I DON'T lock myself out of my stateroom...to have the lanyard staring me in the face when I open the door to leave. )

.


----------



## keishashadow

Chicogirl said:


> I think I went to far with the FE gifts......if you are on the nov. 20th wonder cruise don't look.....*did I go over board*, and are the gifts ok? Please let me know. Sorry no pictures yet.
> 
> 
> Mickey,Minnie bottle cap magnets
> Handmade turkey pin...it is a thanksgiving cruise after all.
> Tote bag for everyone.
> Shore pack (anti bacterial gel,Mickey band aids,sand brush in Disney colors)
> Deck of cards for each cabin
> Highlighters for each person in cabin.
> Pencils with disney wonder 2011 on them
> Marocas key chains
> beach balls for the kids
> Disney Crayons and note pads for kids
> Mini Disney puzzles for kids
> Mini Disney frisbies for the kids
> 
> Is this ok?


 
you might need to bring an extra suitcase!

were you making a pun with the phrase 'overboard' in connection with crusing?


----------



## Chicogirl

I didn't start out to make a pun, but did giggle at myself when I typed it.


----------



## Bareacuda

Chicogirl said:


> I didn't start out to make a pun, but did giggle at myself when I typed it.


----------



## kwm

ibouncetoo said:


> I'll check it out this weekend.  Is the magnet for that size strong enough for the cloths pin to hold a lanyard with KTTW card?  It would be nice to have some to hang on the inside of the stateroom door and everyone can hang their lanyard from one while in the cabin.  (That seems to the the only way I DON'T lock myself out of my stateroom...to have the lanyard staring me in the face when I open the door to leave. )
> 
> .



Tried it out with a lanyard and it seems to work.  That is a good idea!  I think if it is several lanyards will need to put another magnet on it.


----------



## cryssi

If you homemade FE peeps want to use really strong magnets, order the neodymium (sp?) rare earth magnets.  You can't get them at michaels or anything, but they are not expensive.  Google it or check ebay.  They are silver not black.  I used them on my glass magnets and they are really strong!  Supposedly they do not ever lose their strength, either.  I used 4 1/4" ones on my 1 7/8" squares and it was kind of overkill.  Lol


----------



## ibouncetoo

cryssi said:


> If you homemade FE peeps want to use really strong magnets, order the neodymium (sp?) rare earth magnets. You can't get them at michaels or anything, but they are not expensive. Google it or check ebay. They are silver not black. I used them on my glass magnets and they are really strong! Supposedly they do not ever lose their strength, either. I used 4 1/4" ones on my 1 7/8" squares and it was kind of overkill. Lol


 
What did you use as the adhesive?  ....looks like maybe hot glue...

And I just went over to Amazon...100 for $6.99!!...for the 1/4 inch.

.


----------



## Dgentrysim

silmarg said:


> While technically not an FE... we created this for the EB repo as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it turned into this:



How did you create this?  I would love to have one of these for our WBTA cruise in Sept.  Great idea!!!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

ibouncetoo said:


> What did you use as the adhesive?  ....looks like maybe hot glue...
> 
> And I just went over to Amazon...100 for $6.99!!...for the 1/4 inch.
> 
> .



I did glass tile magnets with this kind of magnet recently and I used E6000 glue.

Corinna


----------



## uncw89

ibouncetoo said:


> What did you use as the adhesive?  ....looks like maybe hot glue...
> 
> And I just went over to Amazon...100 for $6.99!!...for the 1/4 inch.
> 
> .



When I looked they were $9.99.  

I have a question for people who make the glass tile necklaces/magnets...Where did you find the clip art and how did you size it down? Also, if you used an inkjet printer, what type of paper did you print the images on and did you use microglaze to secure the images on the tile? Any info on making these would be great. Thanks!!!


----------



## uncw89

I found the $6.99 magnets...I guess I wasn't looking in the right place.


----------



## cryssi

ibouncetoo said:


> What did you use as the adhesive?  ....looks like maybe hot glue...
> 
> And I just went over to Amazon...100 for $6.99!!...for the 1/4 inch.
> 
> .



I used that E3000 or E6000 (i can't remember and don't have it with me right now) glue.  Got it at joann.  The fumes are potent so use it in a well ventilated area.  I don't think hour glue would be good.


----------



## cryssi

dolphingirl47 said:


> I did glass tile magnets with this kind of magnet recently and I used E6000 glue.
> 
> Corinna



E6000.  That's it.  Lol


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

I can't believe that after two weeks of reading, I have caught up with this thread!! Amazing ideas oh creative people -- keep 'em coming!


----------



## silmarg

Dgentrysim said:


> How did you create this?  I would love to have one of these for our WBTA cruise in Sept.  Great idea!!!!



The images were "borrowed" from a PIN trading site.. These were photos of pins sold on the WB repo... we were on the EB repo.  I believe back then the WB didnot stop in Caragena, Colombia so that is why I didnt have a picture of that pin.

I used powerpoint.

Printed on Magnetic Paper.

It was quite simple.


----------



## keishashadow

i've been using the same roll of $15 3M flexible magnetic tape (1/2 inch X 50 ft) that you cut yourself to size for years.


----------



## Minniemouse07

kwm said:


> Hi! This is a FE gift for the Alaska Wonder cruise on July 26th! Please don't look if you don't want to see it before the cruise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a wooden big clothes pin with a magnet on the back. Then we cut Disney paper and put Mod Podge on it for shine. It came out great! We are soooo excited for the big day!



Just and FYI....I was at our local Michael's last night and they clearanced these large clothespins and there wasn't one left in the whole store!

Wanted to share in case anyone else was looking for them!


----------



## DisneyBasket

Minniemouse07 said:


> Just and FYI....I was at our local Michael's last night and they clearanced these large clothespins and there wasn't one left in the whole store!
> 
> Wanted to share in case anyone else was looking for them!



Did a quick Google search for these items, they are popular things to be altered in the scrapbooking world, and I have seen many a "Make-n-Take" done with these!  Found them at these links:

http://www.candrelite.com/search/?search=CC343
http://www.amazon.com/Giant-Wood-Clothes-Pins-Case/dp/B00539LTN0
http://www.woodcrafter.com/clothespins-2.aspx
http://factorydirectcraft.com/catalog/categories/1302_2110_2208-clothespins.html

While I know Oriental Trading sometimes gets a bad rap as far as FE gifts go, here is a link there as well:
http://www.orientaltrading.com/design-your-own-wood-clips-a2-65_90062-12-1.fltr?Ntt=clothespin

Happy Crafting!


----------



## ibouncetoo

Minniemouse07 said:


> Just and FYI....I was at our local Michael's last night and they clearanced these large clothespins and there wasn't one left in the whole store!
> 
> Wanted to share in case anyone else was looking for them!


 

BUT....you may be able to order them from the Michale's website.  
http://www.michaels.com/Treasures-b...cgid=products-seasonsandcelebrations-funfinds

I haven't actually attempted to order these from Michael's, thought I'd also look around for jumbo clothes pins that are 'natural' that could be painted.  Just did a quick goole search and there are some out there.  For example

http://www.createforless.com/Darice+Craftwood+Clothespin+Jumbo+6/pid141809.aspx 

haven't shopped around for best pricing yet though.
.


.
*EDITED:  LOL, I should have kept scrolling down to DisneyBasket's post !*

.


----------



## dolphingirl47

uncw89 said:


> When I looked they were $9.99.
> 
> I have a question for people who make the glass tile necklaces/magnets...Where did you find the clip art and how did you size it down? Also, if you used an inkjet printer, what type of paper did you print the images on and did you use microglaze to secure the images on the tile? Any info on making these would be great. Thanks!!!



I got my images in the correct size through Etsy and printed them on normal printer paper on a laser printer. I used Diamond Glaze to secure the images on the tile and also to seal the back.

Corinna


----------



## Minniemouse07

ibouncetoo said:


> BUT....you may be able to order them from the Michale's website.
> http://www.michaels.com/Treasures-b...cgid=products-seasonsandcelebrations-funfinds
> 
> I haven't actually attempted to order these from Michael's, thought I'd also look around for jumbo clothes pins that are 'natural' that could be painted.  Just did a quick goole search and there are some out there.  For example
> 
> http://www.createforless.com/Darice+Craftwood+Clothespin+Jumbo+6/pid141809.aspx
> 
> haven't shopped around for best pricing yet though.
> .
> 
> 
> .
> *EDITED:  LOL, I should have kept scrolling down to DisneyBasket's post !*
> 
> .



We opted for two other projects instead so I'm good. I haven't seen either here so I'm pretty excited about them!


----------



## mrp4352

I like the magnets that go on the back of business cards - you can cut them down to different sizes very easily!




keishashadow said:


> i've been using the same roll of $15 3M flexible magnetic tape (1/2 inch X 50 ft) that you cut yourself to size for years.


----------



## disfunfor3

mainstreetmagic said:


> Your glass tile necklaces are beautiful!  I love them!   One question - what are the 2 black dots on Tinkerbell?



could they be the edge of her dress? 
cone bra on Tink...that made me laugh!


----------



## mainstreetmagic

mrp4352 said:


> I like the magnets that go on the back of business cards - you can cut them down to different sizes very easily!



That's what I used, too. They are flexible and easy to cut to size.


----------



## Schachteles

Here are my FE gifts....so if you are cruising with us next Tuesday to Alaska....DON'T LOOK!!!!  

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Sorry the pictures are kinda grainy since I took them with my phone.

*This is what I made for the women and teenage girls:*




*This is what I made for the men:*




*This is what I made for the kids:*




*And this is what I made for the teenage boys:*


----------



## Shanny145

Schachteles said:


> Here are my FE gifts....so if you are cruising with us next Tuesday to Alaska....DON'T LOOK!!!!
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Sorry the pictures are kinda grainy since I took them with my phone.
> 
> *This is what I made for the women and teenage girls:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is what I made for the men:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is what I made for the kids:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And this is what I made for the teenage boys:*


AWSOME!!!!!! Wow I am really impressed with all of it! I wish you were sailing the Aug 23 cruise with us!!!!


----------



## Schachteles

Shanny145 said:


> AWSOME!!!!!! Wow I am really impressed with all of it! I wish you were sailing the Aug 23 cruise with us!!!!



 Thank you!  I really try to make things that people would enjoy and use.  So hopefully I was successful.  I had planned to do other things, but ran out of time and this is what seemed like the least amount of work.


----------



## ppiew

how do you make the deck of cards?  all your gifts are awesome!


----------



## Mom2PrincessesLinSy

Nice  I don't want to post mine yet, as we are sailing on the August 2 Alaska cruise, and don't want anyone to know!

Did you do the cards at Vistaprint or Snapfish?


----------



## Schachteles

ppiew said:


> how do you make the deck of cards?  all your gifts are awesome!



The decks of cards were from ArtsCow.  I paid like $7.99 for each deck  and then of course this past week I got an email for a deal to get them for $2.99 .  Not my luck, but people might be able to get in on that deal.  They are really nice, though they aren't coated in plastic unfortunately, so I don't know how they will "wear".


----------



## Schachteles

Mom2PrincessesLinSy said:


> Nice  I don't want to post mine yet, as we are sailing on the August 2 Alaska cruise, and don't want anyone to know!
> 
> Did you do the cards at Vistaprint or Snapfish?



Usually I don't post before...but I am just getting SO excited.

I got the cards at Arts Cow.  They are WAY cheaper, but because they are in China or Japan it takes longer to get them, but worth it.


----------



## Mom2PrincessesLinSy

very cool.  I love them!  How many are in your FE group? we broke it up so we only have about 8 families each, so It makes the swap more manageable for money and suitcase space!!


----------



## Schachteles

Mom2PrincessesLinSy said:


> very cool.  I love them!  How many are in your FE group? we broke it up so we only have about 8 families each, so It makes the swap more manageable for money and suitcase space!!



There are 51 people participating in like 19 rooms.


----------



## glassslipper2004

Schacteles - Those gifts are lovely!  I particularly like the bracelets - wish I was on your cruise!


----------



## Schachteles

glassslipper2004 said:


> Schacteles - Those gifts are lovely!  I particularly like the bracelets - wish I was on your cruise!



Thanks, I hope people like them, it was my first attempt at jewelry making.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Schacteles - your gifts are GREAT!  Where did you get the charms for the bracelets?


----------



## Schachteles

TIGGERmetoo said:


> Schacteles - your gifts are GREAT!  Where did you get the charms for the bracelets?



EBAY  and I was able to get most of them in bulk, so they weren't too expensive.  Most of the time, they were cheaper to get from China so you had to order them WELL in advance because it can take like a month to get them.


----------



## mgibson301

Schachteles said:


> Here are my FE gifts....so if you are cruising with us next Tuesday to Alaska....DON'T LOOK!!!!
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Sorry the pictures are kinda grainy since I took them with my phone.
> 
> *This is what I made for the women and teenage girls:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is what I made for the men:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is what I made for the kids:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And this is what I made for the teenage boys:*



WOW!  Everyone will love these.  Wish I was on your cruise too!    When are you planning on distibuting your gifts?  I was thinking the first day at sea for me (giving jewerly to the gals too) so they can wear throughout the cruise.  I know I would want your bracelet ASAP!


----------



## Schachteles

mgibson301 said:


> WOW!  Everyone will love these.  Wish I was on your cruise too!    When are you planning on distibuting your gifts?  I was thinking the first day at sea for me (giving jewerly to the gals too) so they can wear throughout the cruise.  I know I would want your bracelet ASAP!



I am planning that first day, so people can wear the bracelets (I hope to see people with them) or use their cups.  So we will see.  It is on my list for tonight to get the FE gifts packed in my carryon.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Schachteles said:


> EBAY  and I was able to get most of them in bulk, so they weren't too expensive. Most of the time, they were cheaper to get from China so you had to order them WELL in advance because it can take like a month to get them.


 
Thanks!


----------



## Schachteles

TIGGERmetoo said:


> Thanks!



Good luck, PM me if you need help


----------



## HBmomof2

Chicogirl said:


> I think I went to far with the FE gifts......if you are on the nov. 20th wonder cruise don't look.....did I go over board, and are the gifts ok? Please let me know. Sorry no pictures yet.
> 
> 
> Mickey,Minnie bottle cap magnets
> Handmade turkey pin...it is a thanksgiving cruise after all.
> Tote bag for everyone.
> Shore pack (anti bacterial gel,Mickey band aids,sand brush in Disney colors)
> Deck of cards for each cabin
> Highlighters for each person in cabin.
> Pencils with disney wonder 2011 on them
> Marocas key chains
> beach balls for the kids
> Disney Crayons and note pads for kids
> Mini Disney puzzles for kids
> Mini Disney frisbies for the kids
> 
> Is this ok?



HOly cow!  That is insane.  I have a friend going on that sailing & I'm explaining to her what this gift exchange is.  They'd be stoked for all that!  Nice job!


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Schachteles said:


> Good luck, PM me if you need help


 
Great - I may do that.


----------



## sorul82?

Schachteles said:


> Thanks, I hope people like them, it was my first attempt at jewelry making.



I sure wish I was cruising with you!


----------



## soccermom888

Please help with my possible FE gift -- we're not cruising until next April on the Dream, but still... I have TONS of seed beads in different colors, and jewelry wire.  I can make Mickey heads out of the beads, but what to do with them?  Wire them to barrettes?  Any better ideas?  Thanks!!


----------



## Makayna

soccermom888 said:


> Please help with my possible FE gift -- we're not cruising until next April on the Dream, but still... I have TONS of seed beads in different colors, and jewelry wire.  I can make Mickey heads out of the beads, but what to do with them?  Wire them to barrettes?  Any better ideas?  Thanks!!



I'm doing something somewhat similar and I'm making magnets out of them.  So, I don't know if that's a possibility for you, but you can buy magnet strips for not much money at all and then hot glue them to one side.  Would that work?


----------



## jmjousley

soccermom888 said:


> Please help with my possible FE gift -- we're not cruising until next April on the Dream, but still... I have TONS of seed beads in different colors, and jewelry wire.  I can make Mickey heads out of the beads, but what to do with them?  Wire them to barrettes?  Any better ideas?  Thanks!!



Could you turn them into a pendant?  I think I saw one picture on this thread where they made earrings.


----------



## morgansmom2000

soccermom888 said:


> Please help with my possible FE gift -- we're not cruising until next April on the Dream, but still... I have TONS of seed beads in different colors, and jewelry wire.  I can make Mickey heads out of the beads, but what to do with them?  Wire them to barrettes?  Any better ideas?  Thanks!!



When in April?!  I'm on the Dream next April


----------



## dreaming-of-disney

It has taken me days (off and on, but more on) to finish reading this thread but so worth it. All I can say is "Oh my goodness, if I only had the creativity that some of you have." You are blessed with such talents. I have been thinking about FE exchange but debating it at the same time. I would really like to try it after reading and seeing all this wonderful stuff. This will be my second cruise but first FE. This thread has given me such inspiration that I am going to try some of it myself. It has also given me inspiration to create my own homemade gifts. I already have some ideas for things I am going to make that I haven't seen on here. My stepmother also wants to have a homemade Christmas this year and this thread has helped me with that as well. Thank you for starting this thread


----------



## dreaming-of-disney

I have a question about the FE's. My dh is not into cruising and says that this will be our last cruise until grandchildren (which I hope is not soon even though I love Disney cruises). Any ideas of what to do with the FE between sailings as it will be years?


----------



## Stinkerbe11

Wow!  Those are great gifts. You have inspired me to up my game on our next cruise...Where did you get the mugs?  I gave a similar gift on our last cruise but the lids leaked a little and I want to try a different company this time.


----------



## Momtotwogirls

I purchased mugs similar to those at Michaels prior to father's day for my DD to color for her father and he has been using them since then and has had no problems with the lid leaking.  You do have to remove the inserted coloring page (or picture) prior to washing as that are could leak.  I washed it once with it inside and it was fine, but I still try to remove the picture as to not ruin her artwork.

Anyhow, this cup was only $1, so a great FE gift!  Wish I would have thought about that sooner, but my FE gifts are completed.  Maybe the next cruise!!


----------



## Dgentrysim

Schachteles said:


> Here are my FE gifts....so if you are cruising with us next Tuesday to Alaska....DON'T LOOK!!!!
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Sorry the pictures are kinda grainy since I took them with my phone.
> 
> *This is what I made for the women and teenage girls:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is what I made for the men:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is what I made for the kids:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And this is what I made for the teenage boys:*



Wow!  I am so impressed!  Wonderful gifts!  Where did you get the Disney charms to go on your bracelets?  I looked on ebay and couldn't find the ones like you used.  What key words did you use?  I love the lock with Mickey head on it.  Were all these charms together or did you have to buy individually in bulk?  Thanks!  Great job!!!


----------



## Schachteles

Stinkerbe11 said:


> Wow!  Those are great gifts. You have inspired me to up my game on our next cruise...Where did you get the mugs?  I gave a similar gift on our last cruise but the lids leaked a little and I want to try a different company this time.





Momtotwogirls said:


> I purchased mugs similar to those at Michaels prior to father's day for my DD to color for her father and he has been using them since then and has had no problems with the lid leaking.  You do have to remove the inserted coloring page (or picture) prior to washing as that are could leak.  I washed it once with it inside and it was fine, but I still try to remove the picture as to not ruin her artwork.
> 
> Anyhow, this cup was only $1, so a great FE gift!  Wish I would have thought about that sooner, but my FE gifts are completed.  Maybe the next cruise!!



I got them at Michaels, but they were in the frame section.  They were $10 each but I bought them all with 40% off coupons to bring them down to about $6.40 each.  They are nice and I am confident that people will be able to get use out of them because they are quality.



Dgentrysim said:


> Wow!  I am so impressed!  Wonderful gifts!  Where did you get the Disney charms to go on your bracelets?  I looked on ebay and couldn't find the ones like you used.  What key words did you use?  I love the lock with Mickey head on it.  Were all these charms together or did you have to buy individually in bulk?  Thanks!  Great job!!!



I got them on ebay.  Try mickey lock charm, mickey key charm, anchor silver charm and mickey silver charm to find them.  I just looked and those should work for you.  Some people sell them together (the disney ones) and some are individual.  I bought them both ways.


----------



## Pooh667

kwm said:


> Everything was at Michael's.  My kids enjoyed making them.  In fact, we had enough materials to make them for ourselves as well.   The clothes pin were painted already and Michael's even had clothes pins with designs on them.



I love your idea and would like to do the same thing, if you don't mind. I have one question, I can not seem to find the clothespins painted and am looking to ordering them today.  I have been to several Michael stores and they dont have any. So any ideas on how I would paint them without painting the springy thing? Thanks.


----------



## CodyBoy

[/IMG]

it's a plastic frame that stands up from Michael's and stickers also there too.


----------



## ibouncetoo

Pooh667 said:


> I love your idea and would like to do the same thing, if you don't mind. I have one question, I can not seem to find the clothespins painted and am looking to ordering them today. I have been to several Michael stores and they dont have any. So any ideas on how I would paint them without painting the springy thing? Thanks.


 
The spring slides right off and you can paint the two pieces and reassemble.  While searching for some of the links posted earlier (for finding jumbo clothespins) I saw a link to a youtube video of a demonstration some crafter was doing for a similar project.

.


----------



## kwm

Pooh667 said:


> I love your idea and would like to do the same thing, if you don't mind. I have one question, I can not seem to find the clothespins painted and am looking to ordering them today.  I have been to several Michael stores and they dont have any. So any ideas on how I would paint them without painting the springy thing? Thanks.



You can take the spring off and put them back when dry.  That is what we did with smaller pins and had no problems.  Just make sure you don't end up "pooling" paint where the spring goes, my kids did that!


----------



## kwm

ibouncetoo said:


> The spring slides right off and you can paint the two pieces and reassemble.  While searching for some of the links posted earlier (for finding jumbo clothespins) I saw a link to a youtube video of a demonstration some crafter was doing for a similar project.
> 
> .



Oops!  Sorry, I should have looked all the way down at the posts!


----------



## mrp4352

dreaming-of-disney said:


> I have a question about the FE's. My dh is not into cruising and says that this will be our last cruise until grandchildren (which I hope is not soon even though I love Disney cruises). Any ideas of what to do with the FE between sailings as it will be years?



Ours hangs on the wall next to Mom's pin collection.  We tie a ribbon on the FE with the year and ship name everytime we use it, so it's fun to see!


----------



## Pooh667

ibouncetoo said:


> The spring slides right off and you can paint the two pieces and reassemble.  While searching for some of the links posted earlier (for finding jumbo clothespins) I saw a link to a youtube video of a demonstration some crafter was doing for a similar project.
> 
> .



Thank you so much and thanks so much for posting the links for the clothespins.


----------



## Pooh667

kwm said:


> You can take the spring off and put them back when dry.  That is what we did with smaller pins and had no problems.  Just make sure you don't end up "pooling" paint where the spring goes, my kids did that!



Thanks so much and thanks for letting me borrow your idea.


----------



## CalDisfans

Schachteles said:


> Here are my FE gifts....so if you are cruising with us next Tuesday to Alaska....DON'T LOOK!!!!
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Sorry the pictures are kinda grainy since I took them with my phone.
> 
> *This is what I made for the women and teenage girls:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is what I made for the men:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is what I made for the kids:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And this is what I made for the teenage boys:*


I LOVE your FE gifts, your bracelets especially! I found the charms on eBay as you suggested to others, but I wanted to find out what you used to assemble them. Did you use a thick or thin elastic cord? Did you tie off wit a knot in it or a clasp?


----------



## uncw89

Schachteles said:


> There are 51 people participating in like 19 rooms.





glassslipper2004 said:


> Schacteles - Those gifts are lovely!  I particularly like the bracelets - wish I was on your cruise!



Me too!! Great gifts!!! My friend is on your cruise and I'm sure they will like the gifts!!!!


----------



## robin19871

Schachteles said:


> Here are my FE gifts....so if you are cruising with us next Tuesday to Alaska....DON'T LOOK!!!!
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Sorry the pictures are kinda grainy since I took them with my phone.
> 
> *This is what I made for the women and teenage girls:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is what I made for the men:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is what I made for the kids:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And this is what I made for the teenage boys:*



These were my creation and idea and I see you made my bracelets... I am glad that you were able to find all the beads when you did because one of the sellers that I gave you is lacking on the MM beads... I am remaking some for Aprils Dream cruise because now I have time to make them for all.. P.S. Everyone loved them on my Dream cruise last April.


----------



## Stinkerbe11

Momtotwogirls said:


> I purchased mugs similar to those at Michaels prior to father's day for my DD to color for her father and he has been using them since then and has had no problems with the lid leaking.  You do have to remove the inserted coloring page (or picture) prior to washing as that are could leak.  I washed it once with it inside and it was fine, but I still try to remove the picture as to not ruin her artwork.
> 
> Anyhow, this cup was only $1, so a great FE gift!  Wish I would have thought about that sooner, but my FE gifts are completed.  Maybe the next cruise!!



You may want to laminate your DD's picture.  We bought the clear sheets from Walmart and used a machine but the self stick sheets would probably work fine too.


----------



## 1153rsmith

Ok folks, I need your advice.  We are sailing DCL for the first time in September.  We are working on some ideas, thanks to you all, for some homemade gifts.  However, I have seen several folks mention liking the gifts folks give that come from their state.  Can you tell me if something like this calendar would be ok?  http://www.ncwildstore.com/20nocawica.html   (I should mention, the 2012 calendars will be for sale before we take our trip.)

I work for the agency that produces it, and it has some really great pictures.  I just wasn't sure if others would like it.

Looking at the work that some put into their gifts, I feel a little overwhelmed.  I want to give something folks can enjoy, without breaking the bank.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Shanny145

1153rsmith said:


> Ok folks, I need your advice.  We are sailing DCL for the first time in September.  We are working on some ideas, thanks to you all, for some homemade gifts.  However, I have seen several folks mention liking the gifts folks give that come from their state.  Can you tell me if something like this calendar would be ok?  http://www.ncwildstore.com/20nocawica.html   (I should mention, the 2012 calendars will be for sale before we take our trip.)
> 
> I work for the agency that produces it, and it has some really great pictures.  I just wasn't sure if others would like it.
> 
> Looking at the work that some put into their gifts, I feel a little overwhelmed.  I want to give something folks can enjoy, without breaking the bank.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


That looks like a great idea!


----------



## Schachteles

robin19871 said:


> These were my creation and idea and I see you made my bracelets... I am glad that you were able to find all the beads when you did because one of the sellers that I gave you is lacking on the MM beads... I am remaking some for Aprils Dream cruise because now I have time to make them for all.. P.S. Everyone loved them on my Dream cruise last April.



Yep, I was able to find them through various sellers on eBay.  I hope everyone likes them.


----------



## robin19871

Schachteles said:


> Yep, I was able to find them through various sellers on eBay.  I hope everyone likes them.



They are going to LOVE them.. The rest of your stuff is great too.. I see that you are a generous gifter like me...(Love the playing cards.) (I am making more bracelets for my April cruise and some of the better MM beads on Ebay are scarce right now. Thank goodness I have the time..


----------



## RLccweems

subbing......


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

Schachteles said:


> Here are my FE gifts....so if you are cruising with us next Tuesday to Alaska....DON'T LOOK!!!!
> 
> .
> ..
> Sorry the pictures are kinda grainy since I took them with my phone.
> 
> *This is what I made for the women and teenage girls:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is what I made for the men:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is what I made for the kids:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And this is what I made for the teenage boys:*



I'll ask about the other two great gifts - where did you have the cards printed?? And what kind of pictures did you choose for the coloring book - any idea for where to find them online? THANKS


----------



## Fivepin

Shanny145 said:


> AWSOME!!!!!! Wow I am really impressed with all of it! I wish you were sailing the Aug 23 cruise with us!!!!



I love all your gifts. Where did you get the mugs from?  I would love to do something like that.

Thanks


----------



## tiggercraZ

I have looked on Ebay for Disney beads and can't seem to find them.  Do you know a seller I can contact?  Thanks.


----------



## Chicogirl

If your looking at eBay, most Disney beads come from china. Don't type Disney, type in Mickey beads, and it comes right up.


----------



## sbrett9496

Hello! We are third time cruisers (2004-Wonder, 2006-Magic, 2011-Dream). Can't wait for our time on the Dream!! We are "newbies" to the DIS site however. What a great site!

Can someone recommend an excursion in Nassau? We heard the Atlantis waterpark is good, but it's a little pricey. Any other suggestions?

We're bringing along our two teenage daughters, ages 17 and 15. Any others with teenagers on the cruise? They are so excited and would like to be in touch with other teenagers before the cruise. 

Thank you!!


----------



## sanjuan60

hi
Where did you have the playing cards made?  what is a ball park figure of how much it cost?  thanks.


----------



## DaniB

I recognize the package the cards come in.  These are from Artscow!  I ordered a couple different designs when we came back from Disney.


----------



## morgansmom2000

sbrett9496 said:


> Hello! We are third time cruisers (2004-Wonder, 2006-Magic, 2011-Dream). Can't wait for our time on the Dream!! We are "newbies" to the DIS site however. What a great site!
> 
> Can someone recommend an excursion in Nassau? We heard the Atlantis waterpark is good, but it's a little pricey. Any other suggestions?
> 
> We're bringing along our two teenage daughters, ages 17 and 15. Any others with teenagers on the cruise? They are so excited and would like to be in touch with other teenagers before the cruise.
> 
> Thank you!!



You should check this forum click me for your cruise meet thread to find out more about who else is on your cruise.

Welcome to the DIS!


----------



## seamour

yazee1 said:


> Here are some of the homemade FE gifts from our last cruise but not all. When i have more time, I'll post more.



In case you are around, what is the one on the far right?  It looks like it is made of material, but could be a lunch bag scrapbook.    anyone?


----------



## seamour

1153rsmith said:


> Ok folks, I need your advice.  We are sailing DCL for the first time in September.  We are working on some ideas, thanks to you all, for some homemade gifts.  However, I have seen several folks mention liking the gifts folks give that come from their state.  Can you tell me if something like this calendar would be ok?  http://www.ncwildstore.com/20nocawica.html   (I should mention, the 2012 calendars will be for sale before we take our trip.)
> 
> Thanks for any advice.



We got a couple of really cute calenders like this on one of our cruises (2) so DH got one for his desk and I got one for mine.  We loved seeing the gorgeous pics were some of our new friends came from!


----------



## seamour

soccermom888 said:


> Please help with my possible FE gift -- we're not cruising until next April on the Dream, but still... I have TONS of seed beads in different colors, and jewelry wire.  I can make Mickey heads out of the beads, but what to do with them?  Wire them to barrettes?  Any better ideas?  Thanks!!



earrings?    There's some great pictures of them at the beginning of this thread,  I believe that poster was thinking of doing key chains for the men.   Not sure to be honest how they would hold up as key chains however, those little beads can be a bit fragile.  



dreaming-of-disney said:


> I have a question about the FE's. My dh is not into cruising and says that this will be our last cruise until grandchildren (which I hope is not soon even though I love Disney cruises). Any ideas of what to do with the FE between sailings as it will be years?



Ours hangs on my office door.


----------



## seamour

glassslipper2004 said:


> Schacteles - Those gifts are lovely!  I particularly like the bracelets - wish I was on your cruise!



those are gorgeous!  Could you tell us more how you made the coloring books?


----------



## dolphingirl47

seamour said:


> In case you are around, what is the one on the far right?  It looks like it is made of material, but could be a lunch bag scrapbook.    anyone?



I was on that cruise as well. It was a mini scrapbook made from grocery bags.

Corinna


----------



## Panfan86

I can't believe I FINALLY made it to the last page  !! I've enjoyed going through this thread and looking at all the AMAZING gifts on here  . I have gotten some good ideas on some FE gifts Im going to make for my May 2012 Alaskan cruise. I know, I know, I still have a long way to go but it never hurts to start early lol!


----------



## pjstevens

seamour said:


> In case you are around, what is the one on the far right?  It looks like it is made of material, but could be a lunch bag scrapbook.    anyone?



I made that (that's my cruise)!!!  It was the paperbag scrapbook (I found the idea on the Dis, so if you search that you may find it).  It was a bit time consuming, but fun to make.


----------



## 1153rsmith

seamour said:


> We got a couple of really cute calenders like this on one of our cruises (2) so DH got one for his desk and I got one for mine.  We loved seeing the gorgeous pics were some of our new friends came from!



Thanks Seamour.  I hope they are available for sale before we sail.......


----------



## Tracykim

Ok, tonight I etched my first shaker.  I'm NOT in love with the way it turned out.  It is hard to see.  I think I am going to try and color the etching and see how that turns out.

Let me know what you guys think before I do 120 of these little buggers!!!  The picture is kind of blurry, but believe me, it is really hard to photograph this!!

Thanks!!


----------



## ColoradoDisneyFreaks

Tracykim said:


> Ok, tonight I etched my first shaker.  I'm NOT in love with the way it turned out.  It is hard to see.  I think I am going to try and color the etching and see how that turns out.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think before I do 120 of these little buggers!!!  The picture is kind of blurry, but believe me, it is really hard to photograph this!!
> 
> Thanks!!



I think those look nice.  Maybe just do another layer of etching on the mickey head to make it stand out more?


----------



## Tracykim

ColoradoDisneyFreaks said:


> I think those look nice.  Maybe just do another layer of etching on the mickey head to make it stand out more?



Ok, I am trying that now.  The instructions said to leave the cream on for 5 mins.  I did that with the waves.  I thought they were too light so I left the mickey on for 10 mins.  I am going to try 10 more mins with the head and see what happens!!

Thanks for the suggestion!!


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Tracykim said:


> Ok, tonight I etched my first shaker.  I'm NOT in love with the way it turned out.  It is hard to see.  I think I am going to try and color the etching and see how that turns out.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think before I do 120 of these little buggers!!!  The picture is kind of blurry, but believe me, it is really hard to photograph this!!
> 
> Thanks!!



I think they look great.  I'd be thrilled to get these.


----------



## Tracykim

TIGGERmetoo said:


> I think they look great.  I'd be thrilled to get these.



Awww thanks!!! I have also ordered a little charm that says "Dream" that I will attach around the neck of the shaker.  I am hoping that adding color will really make the etching stand out.  Now to just go and get the color!!

UPDATE:: I left the mickey head on for a total of 20 mins and it does stand out alot more.  On my next one I am going to leave both the waves and the head under the cream alot longer!!  YEA ME!!!


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

Tracykim, be sure to post pictures after you add the color.  They look great so far!


----------



## sherreis

Tracykim said:


> Ok, tonight I etched my first shaker.  I'm NOT in love with the way it turned out.  It is hard to see.  I think I am going to try and color the etching and see how that turns out.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think before I do 120 of these little buggers!!!  The picture is kind of blurry, but believe me, it is really hard to photograph this!!
> 
> Thanks!!



I think it looks great and I'm sure with the changes you have made will look even better.  Wish I was on your cruise.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMelanie

What an awesome idea! It looks good already. Can't wait to see the final product. I wish I was on your cruise as well.


----------



## Twinprincesses

I am in need of ideas for boys.  I have my adult and girl gifts, no boys gifts.


----------



## sherreis

Twinprincesses said:


> I am in need of ideas for boys.  I have my adult and girl gifts, no boys gifts.



According to my boys (11 and 15) --- candy and snacks.  I don't know why - a ship full of free food and they want more.  

On our last cruise, I made keychains for the boys.


----------



## sorul82?

Twinprincesses said:


> I am in need of ideas for boys.  I have my adult and girl gifts, no boys gifts.



There's already some great threads.  Let me see if I can find them.


----------



## sorul82?

I did a quick search, but couldn't find the lists that others have made.  Since this is the homemade FE thread, are you looking for ideas of what to make?

Homemade ideas:
put something pirate themed on a coozie

Non-homemade:
cards
flashlight
water bombs
frisbee
cheap headphones in case theirs got lost
sunglasses


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

sherreis said:


> According to my boys (11 and 15) --- candy and snacks.  I don't know why - a ship full of free food and they want more.



I was thinking about that a few weeks ago for the teenage boys.  Thought maybe some boxes of "movie candy" ... like you buy at the theaters ... for the movies they can go see onboard the ship?   I saw some at the dollar store, but they also have them at Target on sale in the $1 range.


----------



## stitchnbead3

TIGGERmetoo said:


> I think they look great.  I'd be thrilled to get these.



me too, I think they are wonderful


----------



## The Browns

Wooohoo made it through this entire thread in 2 days!  I just want to say that you all are so talented and smart! Whether it's handmade or storebought you can tell so much time and thought has gone in to each gift. We sail in Oct and I can't wait to participate! THANK YOU!


----------



## morgansmom2000

Ooooh, those shakers ROCK!  Wishing I had bought the ones I saw on clearance at Michael's now!  Love them!


----------



## ibouncetoo

Tracykim said:


> Ok, tonight I etched my first shaker. I'm NOT in love with the way it turned out. It is hard to see. I think I am going to try and color the etching and see how that turns out.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think before I do 120 of these little buggers!!! The picture is kind of blurry, but believe me, it is really hard to photograph this!!
> 
> Thanks!!


 
Did you fill one with salt/pepper?  the etching may stand out much more when you aren't looking through the clear shaker.

.

.


----------



## ppiew

for boys:  chapstick;
              key chain;
 knot card (hard to describe, but it was a marine knot with a metal ring on end to add to key chain or something and the card was printed with instructions of how to tie the knot) - 16 yr old boy in our group loved it and was seen using it several days.  whoever gave it to him had a second and even a third one on subsequent days!
               pirate stuff ie. eye patches etc.
               hacky sacks (?sp)  the ball thing you kick around
               small metal cars  or action figures (for younger boys)
               pens/pencils with DCL logo


----------



## ArielRae

ILoveDisney&Cruising said:


> I was thinking about that a few weeks ago for the teenage boys.  Thought maybe some boxes of "movie candy" ... like you buy at the theaters ... for the movies they can go see onboard the ship?   I saw some at the dollar store, but they also have them at Target on sale in the $1 range.



If you have a Christmas tree shops they have them there for 89 cents.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Tracykim said:


> Ok, I am trying that now.  The instructions said to leave the cream on for 5 mins.  I did that with the waves.  I thought they were too light so I left the mickey on for 10 mins.  I am going to try 10 more mins with the head and see what happens!!
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion!!



When I have done etching, I left the creme on for at least 30 minutes.  I don't think you can leave it on too long, and you really have to glob it on.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tracykim said:


> Ok, tonight I etched my first shaker.  I'm NOT in love with the way it turned out.  It is hard to see.  I think I am going to try and color the etching and see how that turns out.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think before I do 120 of these little buggers!!!  The picture is kind of blurry, but believe me, it is really hard to photograph this!!
> 
> Thanks!!



I think it looks great. I would love to receive something like this.

Corinna


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

Yah-I finally made it to the end!  I couldn't stop reading their are so many great ideas.  We sail in about 1 1/2 month so I know some of these things are totally out but it makes me all the more excited just to go!  We find in a few days just how many are in each group and what the makup of kids/adults will be so I think I'll just mull all this over until then.  My DH thinks I am insane adding this as another "to do" before going!


----------



## heatherLOVESmickey

I too have made it to the end. I started on page one and read every single post!!! I was at first worried about what I was going to do not but after all the GREAT ideas I'm going to get to work! I want to make everything everyone posted but I don't think that is time or cost effective. I think we'll just have to go on more cruises so that I can make more stuff for my FE!


----------



## wachnicki

I think the shakers are very cool!


----------



## ivet

Tracykim said:


> Ok, tonight I etched my first shaker.  I'm NOT in love with the way it turned out.  It is hard to see.  I think I am going to try and color the etching and see how that turns out.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think before I do 120 of these little buggers!!!  The picture is kind of blurry, but believe me, it is really hard to photograph this!!
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **********************************
> 
> **** Maybe you could add black, blue or red paint to the etching creme?  I would try it on maybe a piece of small glass from the dollar store or scrap glass to see how it turns out.  But I still think those are soooo cute!!!!  Great job!
Click to expand...


----------



## Tracykim

Hmmmm.. I think I may just try that.  I haven't gotten the paint yet (waiting for that 50 % off coupon).  Right now I am working on the amount of time that I leave the cream on.  I can't leave the waves on as long as I do the head or it just blends into one.  I can't wait until I have this down, I want to do shot glasses also!! ALSO, I want to show you guys before we find out our cruise dates!!


----------



## tinkmom2

If you are on the Oct 16 Dream, LOOK AWAY! Just like Santa I will know you peeked!


I started my FE gifts today. I am making tote bags for my fellow cruisers. Here's what they are going to look like. The back side does have some logo on it but I haven't decided what I am going to do with that side. I wasn't going to pay $5.00 for the canvas bags Joann's had. I found these each for a Quarter
The fabric was remnants for about $9.00 and the fabric glue was under $5.00.






I am making earrings too with these cute molds I found on Etsy.


----------



## sherreis

tinkmom2 said:


> If you are on the Oct 16 Dream, LOOK AWAY! Just like Santa I will know you peeked!
> 
> 
> I started my FE gifts today. I am making tote bags for my fellow cruisers. Here's what they are going to look like. The back side does have some logo on it but I haven't decided what I am going to do with that side. I wasn't going to pay $5.00 for the canvas bags Joann's had. I found these each for a Quarter
> The fabric was remnants for about $9.00 and the fabric glue was under $5.00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am making earrings too with these cute molds I found on Etsy.



Those are going to be nice FE gifts. What kind of earrings are you making?


----------



## tinkmom2

Thanks! I bought the most awesome Mickey waffle and Mickey ice cream head molds off Etsy. I am going to make them out of clay. 
http://www.etsy.com/listing/7833536...&favorite_listing_id=78335364&show_panel=true

http://www.etsy.com/listing/7833587...old&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade


----------



## pjstevens

we sail in one month and I'm just at a loss.  Life has been crazy, working full time, going to school 1/2 time and dealing with all the family issues, not to mention grandson #1 is due while we are away (false alarm last week).  I am hoping after I turn in all my assignments on Tuesday that I can breathe (throwing a baby shower next weekend) and figure out what I'm doing for the Fe and get it done before class starts back up two weeks later, ugh!


----------



## chasingthedream

Twinprincesses said:


> I am in need of ideas for boys.  I have my adult and girl gifts, no boys gifts.




My son turned 5 on our cruise this May.  His favorite toys were these little plastic pirate action figures (think little green army men, but a little cooler & with pirates).  He played with them in the bath onboard every night & still uses them at home.   But honestly I think just returning to the room with gifts in the FE was enough!


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

tinkmom2 said:


> Thanks! I bought the most awesome Mickey waffle and Mickey ice cream head molds off Etsy. I am going to make them out of clay.
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/7833536...&favorite_listing_id=78335364&show_panel=true
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/7833587...old&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade



We received colored soaps made out of a Mickey mold. I put them in a dish in the bathroom that had been holding potpourri. They were great FE gifts.


----------



## heatherLOVESmickey

Cptjackandcrew said:


> We received colored soaps made out of a Mickey mold. I put them in a dish in the bathroom that had been holding potpourri. They were great FE gifts.



I would totally love that gift! I am considering buying the molds to make my own soaps.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Cptjackandcrew said:


> We received colored soaps made out of a Mickey mold. I put them in a dish in the bathroom that had been holding potpourri. They were great FE gifts.





heatherLOVESmickey said:


> I would totally love that gift! I am considering buying the molds to make my own soaps.



Sounds like a great idea.  Are they hard to make?


----------



## dolphingirl47

TIGGERmetoo said:


> Sounds like a great idea.  Are they hard to make?



Not at all. When I still worked in a boarding school, I would always have soap making stuff in the activity cupboard. You can get melt and pour soap base that melts in the microwave in seconds. You can then add colour, fragrance and stuff like glitter to it and then pour it in a mould. It sets in a couple of hours.

Corinna


----------



## tinkmom2

Oct. 16th cruisers look away lol! I finished the fronts of my totebags today:


----------



## dolphingirl47

tinkmom2 said:


> Oct. 16th cruisers look away lol! I finished the fronts of my totebags today:



They look fantastic 

Corinna


----------



## glassslipper2004

The tote bags are fantastic!  Did you iron on the Mickey heads or sew them?


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

dolphingirl47 said:


> Not at all. When I still worked in a boarding school, I would always have soap making stuff in the activity cupboard. You can get melt and pour soap base that melts in the microwave in seconds. You can then add colour, fragrance and stuff like glitter to it and then pour it in a mould. It sets in a couple of hours.
> 
> Corinna



Sounds like something I could do!  Where would you find the Mickey/Disney molds?


----------



## heatherLOVESmickey

tinkmom2 said:


> Oct. 16th cruisers look away lol! I finished the fronts of my totebags today:



VERY Cool totes! I am a tote bag addict! I found ~20 when I was cleaning out my closet today.


----------



## dolphingirl47

TIGGERmetoo said:


> Sounds like something I could do!  Where would you find the Mickey/Disney molds?



We did not have any Disney molds, but I just had a look and Etsy and Ebay seem to have a good selection.

Corinna


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Thanks Corinna - I'll check there.


----------



## tinkmom2

glassslipper2004 said:


> The tote bags are fantastic!  Did you iron on the Mickey heads or sew them?



I used fabric glue. No sewing or ironing involved

I let the lady at Joann's talk me into using felt for the Dis green Mickey but I think it still looks ok. My bags also have a logo on the back so I might cover it with fabric paint. What I really need is our logo embrodered. I will have to see if I can get someone to make it for me. 

Here is the page I got the idea from:http://family.go.com/crafts/craft-9...-Facebook-DisneyFamily-Crafts-mickey-tote-bag


----------



## MousseauMob

Cptjackandcrew said:


> We received colored soaps made out of a Mickey mold. I put them in a dish in the bathroom that had been holding potpourri. They were great FE gifts.


Oooohhh, I just had another  idea with the molds. You can melt down crayons, and then pour it in the molds to make Mickey shaped crayons. We did a similar thing for Christmas gift packs my daughter was putting together, I didn't think of this for FE's until you mentioned this. Thanks!


----------



## blueladybug

tinkmom2 said:


> If you are on the Oct 16 Dream, LOOK AWAY! Just like Santa I will know you peeked!
> 
> 
> I started my FE gifts today. I am making tote bags for my fellow cruisers. Here's what they are going to look like. The back side does have some logo on it but I haven't decided what I am going to do with that side. I wasn't going to pay $5.00 for the canvas bags Joann's had. I found these each for a Quarter
> The fabric was remnants for about $9.00 and the fabric glue was under $5.00.
> 
> I am making earrings too with these cute molds I found on Etsy.



Love these tote bags!  Great job!


----------



## blueladybug

Twinprincesses said:


> I am in need of ideas for boys.  I have my adult and girl gifts, no boys gifts.



My 13 year old son says candy, gum, pack of cards, and glow sticks would be good ideas.


----------



## mom3girls2000

Okay, please forgive me if this is the wrong board for this question ...

I want to make an iron-on for the pockets of the FE I'm making.  Idk if I should use the transfer sheets for white or for colored fabric.

I tried searching online for advice but got conflicting messages.

I do not want there to be "white space" in the designs.  (I recently helped my oldest dd make a "flower girl" t-shirt for her upcoming wedding, and she wanted it on a red shirt.  I bought the dark-fabric transfers and after reading through the instructions beforehand, I suggested finding a red background for the image to avoid white space.  That worked fine for her purpose and dd's best friend (bridesmaid) who is the flower girl's Mommy loved it.)  But I have FE fabric that's not a solid color, and I have no idea how I'd "mask" the white space.  Actually, I want the pretty fabric (it has glitter in it) to show wherever there's no design printed, which would include within certain areas of the design, you know, like between letters, etc.

I thought that the white-fabric transfer sheets are also a white background, but it doesn't matter if you're putting it on white fabric.  Is that true?

Is there actually an iron-on sheet that's actually transparent?


----------



## thesaurinis

subbing. Love all the ideas. We cruise 9/25-29 and its our first DCL cruise and first FE exchange. I am at a loss on where to buy a FE from. I am not craft enough to make one.


----------



## tinkmom2

thesaurinis said:


> subbing. Love all the ideas. We cruise 9/25-29 and its our first DCL cruise and first FE exchange. I am at a loss on where to buy a FE from. I am not craft enough to make one.



I have bought them both of Ebay and Etsy. Just search for them and you will find them.


----------



## Blanche_Neige

thesaurinis said:


> subbing. Love all the ideas. We cruise 9/25-29 and its our first DCL cruise and first FE exchange. I am at a loss on where to buy a FE from. I am not craft enough to make one.



Got mine on ETSY from the seller StitchesNBows.  http://www.etsy.com/people/StitchesNBows?ref=ls_profile

She is amazing custom makes them to your specification.


----------



## mom3girls2000

A quick search on etsy or ebay, heck, even on google, will get you a variety of crafters/artisans who can create one for you.  Good luck .

BTW, some people have just used a simple canvas tote bag, and I saw at least two who used one of those back-of-the-door shoe organizer bags from the dollar store.  How did I know?  Because I'm using one of those dollar store bags as the foundation for my homemade FE.  It's a work in progress, I'll post pics when it's done.



thesaurinis said:


> subbing. Love all the ideas. We cruise 9/25-29 and its our first DCL cruise and first FE exchange. I am at a loss on where to buy a FE from. I am not craft enough to make one.


----------



## sullins5

mom3girls2000 said:


> BTW, some people have just used a simple canvas tote bag,



That's what I did for my Inlaws Fe! We made our Fe, but I really didn't have the time to invest for theirs, since their not participating in our groups FE.  I made them one though, since it's their 50th Anniversary so I can put little 'happies' in it everyday.  Yes, we're participating in our meets FE, but they didn't want to and didn't understand! So ta-da~ Here's their little FE to put Anniversary surprises in along the way:






So, it's their FE and their FE gift for the first night! And what's even nicer, is that unlike ours, they can use theirs for a 'day' bag anywhere they want to go!


----------



## mom3girls2000

sullins5 said:


> That's what I did for my Inlaws Fe! We made our Fe, but I really didn't have the time to invest for theirs, since their not participating in our groups FE.  I made them one though, since it's their 50th Anniversary so I can put little 'happies' in it everyday.  Yes, we're participating in our meets FE, but they didn't want to and didn't understand! So ta-da~ Here's their little FE to put Anniversary surprises in along the way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it's their FE and their FE gift for the first night! And what's even nicer, is that unlike ours, they can use theirs for a 'day' bag anywhere they want to go!



See?  And I bet they loved it regardless.  That pirate design is very cute, btw


----------



## morgansmom2000

thesaurinis said:


> subbing. Love all the ideas. We cruise 9/25-29 and its our first DCL cruise and first FE exchange. I am at a loss on where to buy a FE from. I am not craft enough to make one.



I got mine on eBay from Gradysmommy (if you search for store there, you'll find her stuff), incredibly well made!


----------



## joius24

morgansmom2000 said:


> I got mine on eBay from Gradysmommy (if you search for store there, you'll find her stuff), incredibly well made!



That is where I got mine too (the FE) !.... really nice and made to exacly the specs I wanted     Worth it!


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

joius24 said:


> That is where I got mine too (the FE) !.... really nice and made to exacly the specs I wanted     Worth it!



I agree that the FE I got from Gradysmom is very nice and well made.  Just allow plenty of time to get your order.  I ordered over a month prior to our trip and she only shipped it 3 days before wee left, then with a slight mis routing from the post office we almost didn't get it.  The postmaster in our town had to drive 60 miles to pick it up and we got it just 11 hours before our 4am departure.  Most postmasters wouldn't have been so helpful.  So allow plenty of time!!!!!


----------



## QuiltTeddy

KarlaG4Kids said:


> I agree that the FE I got from Gradysmom is very nice and well made.  Just allow plenty of time to get your order.  I ordered over a month prior to our trip and she only shipped it 3 days before wee left, then with a slight mis routing from the post office we almost didn't get it.  The postmaster in our town had to drive 60 miles to pick it up and we got it just 11 hours before our 4am departure.  Most postmasters wouldn't have been so helpful.  So allow plenty of time!!!!!




Wow, that's amazing how the USPS went above and beyond for you!  You must live in a small town.


----------



## morgansmom2000

joius24 said:


> That is where I got mine too (the FE) !.... really nice and made to exacly the specs I wanted     Worth it!



I sent Tiffany some Disney Halloween fabric I had bought (to make my own), and she returned all she didn't use, and did a great job on it.  I love it so much!



KarlaG4Kids said:


> I agree that the FE I got from Gradysmom is very nice and well made.  Just allow plenty of time to get your order.  I ordered over a month prior to our trip and she only shipped it 3 days before wee left, then with a slight mis routing from the post office we almost didn't get it.  The postmaster in our town had to drive 60 miles to pick it up and we got it just 11 hours before our 4am departure.  Most postmasters wouldn't have been so helpful.  So allow plenty of time!!!!!



Wow!  She must have been super busy.  We got ours in plenty of time.


----------



## mrp4352

mom3girls2000 said:


> Okay, please forgive me if this is the wrong board for this question ...
> 
> I want to make an iron-on for the pockets of the FE I'm making.  Idk if I should use the transfer sheets for white or for colored fabric.
> 
> I tried searching online for advice but got conflicting messages.
> 
> I do not want there to be "white space" in the designs.  (I recently helped my oldest dd make a "flower girl" t-shirt for her upcoming wedding, and she wanted it on a red shirt.  I bought the dark-fabric transfers and after reading through the instructions beforehand, I suggested finding a red background for the image to avoid white space.  That worked fine for her purpose and dd's best friend (bridesmaid) who is the flower girl's Mommy loved it.)  But I have FE fabric that's not a solid color, and I have no idea how I'd "mask" the white space.  Actually, I want the pretty fabric (it has glitter in it) to show wherever there's no design printed, which would include within certain areas of the design, you know, like between letters, etc.
> 
> I thought that the white-fabric transfer sheets are also a white background, but it doesn't matter if you're putting it on white fabric.  Is that true?
> 
> Is there actually an iron-on sheet that's actually transparent?



We used the fabric that goes through your printer for ours and put an edge around the picture.  After printing out the picture and trimming it down, we used liquid stitch to attach the fabric to the FE.  Maybe that would work for you?

Oh, and we found the fabric at Joann's in the iron-on section.  It's in a tube.


----------



## swx72

itgirl1002 said:


> They are 5" circles cut on my Cricut machine with the Mickey and Friends cartridge.



I remembered going through this thread about a month ago trying to get ideas for my FE gifts as we are going on our first cruise in September.  I didn't know if anyone is interested but JoAnns has a sale on cricut machines this week.  The Cricut Personal Electronic Cutter is down from $199.99 to $59.99 for stock on hand. The cricut Imagine is $349.99 instead of $399.99 and all other machines are on sale too.  Accessories are 25% off and cartridges are $29.99.  I've treated myself to the personal electronic cutter and also 2 of the disney cartridges.  Can't wait to get trying it out and plan to try to make some bookmarks (amongst other things) for my FE gifts.

Thanks for all the tips on this thread.


----------



## Evan&Kimberly

swx72 said:


> I remembered going through this thread about a month ago trying to get ideas for my FE gifts as we are going on our first cruise in September.  I didn't know if anyone is interested but JoAnns has a sale on cricut machines this week.  The Cricut Personal Electronic Cutter is down from $199.99 to $59.99 for stock on hand. The cricut Imagine is $349.99 instead of $399.99 and all other machines are on sale too.  Accessories are 25% off and cartridges are $29.99.  I've treated myself to the personal electronic cutter and also 2 of the disney cartridges.  Can't wait to get trying it out and plan to try to make some bookmarks (amongst other things) for my FE gifts.
> 
> Thanks for all the tips on this thread.




I just caught the craft bug and have been hanging out at Joanns,Michaels and Hobby Lobby, what is a circut machine and what does it do!


----------



## thesaurinis

morgansmom2000 said:


> I got mine on eBay from Gradysmommy (if you search for store there, you'll find her stuff), incredibly well made!



I just ordered 1 yesterday from Gradysmommy. After reading a few more reviews I hope its here in plenty of time. We Leave the 22nd of September (doing land first) then cruise, but I did notice they are going on a retreat then their own cruise. It gives her about 7 weeks so hopefully thats plenty of time.


----------



## Twinprincesses

MousseauMob said:


> Oooohhh, I just had another  idea with the molds. You can melt down crayons, and then pour it in the molds to make Mickey shaped crayons. We did a similar thing for Christmas gift packs my daughter was putting together, I didn't think of this for FE's until you mentioned this. Thanks!




I have been working on the crayon project for a couple weeks.  I have burns on my hand and have gone through a ton of crayons


----------



## morgansmom2000

thesaurinis said:


> I just ordered 1 yesterday from Gradysmommy. After reading a few more reviews I hope its here in plenty of time. We Leave the 22nd of September (doing land first) then cruise, but I did notice they are going on a retreat then their own cruise. It gives her about 7 weeks so hopefully thats plenty of time.



Did you give her your time frame?  I'm sure she'll come through for you!


----------



## siburdue

thesaurinis said:


> subbing. Love all the ideas. We cruise 9/25-29 and its our first DCL cruise and first FE exchange. I am at a loss on where to buy a FE from. I am not craft enough to make one.




Here is a link for a very easy FE to make, you only need to have a sewing machine for a straight line.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2722209


----------



## Joy

We got ours from Gradysmommy too.  We told her when we needed it and we got it right on time.  It is very well made.  We are very happy with it.


----------



## breakingd_awn

Gradysmommy must be really busy, cause I ordered an FE from her too. She said if you give her  plenty of notice you get a free gift  . Our cruise isn't till March 4th so I'm excited to see what free get she sends me. I love how you could personalize your Fe. When I made one for our first cruise it cost about the same and didn't look half as good.


----------



## mainstreetmagic

I ordered my FE from StitchesNBows on Etsy.  Don't be afraid to use her.  She was wonderful, very accomodating!


----------



## Blanche_Neige

mainstreetmagic said:


> I ordered my FE from *StitchesNBows* on* Etsy*.  Don't be afraid to use her.  She was wonderful, very accomodating!



I second that  I got mine from her and I love it 

She works with you colors, details, etc.

and she also has many different Disney relate items dresses, sailor hats, embroiled pillow cases for autographs, etc.


----------



## Deealee

I just ordered mine from her.  I can't wait to see it.


----------



## jrfaith

Just a heads up, I was in Hobby Lobby yesterday and they had a huge 1/2 off sale.  I got a ton of hair ribbon and other supplies for half off.


----------



## tksbaskets

thesaurinis said:


> I just ordered 1 yesterday from Gradysmommy. After reading a few more reviews I hope its here in plenty of time. We Leave the 22nd of September (doing land first) then cruise, but I did notice they are going on a retreat then their own cruise. It gives her about 7 weeks so hopefully thats plenty of time.





Joy said:


> We got ours from Gradysmommy too.  We told her when we needed it and we got it right on time.  It is very well made.  We are very happy with it.





breakingd_awn said:


> Gradysmommy must be really busy, cause I ordered an FE from her too. She said if you give her  plenty of notice you get a free gift  . Our cruise isn't till March 4th so I'm excited to see what free get she sends me. I love how you could personalize your Fe. When I made one for our first cruise it cost about the same and didn't look half as good.



No worries!!  I ordered mine from Gradysmommy too and was sure to let her know when I needed it.  It arrived with time to spare and she was great with her communication.

I am a sewer and quilter with little spare time.  I was VERY pleased with the quality of Gradysmommy's work.  SO NICE! 

When I was delivering FE gifts on our recent cruise I think about 50% had FE from this same crafter.  I think one was pretty custom too because it had Donald and Daisy Duck heads.  I'll have to ask her if she did those because I'd love to have them for my next cruise.

Hope you all love your FE too!


----------



## uncw89

tksbaskets said:


> No worries!!  I ordered mine from Gradysmommy too and was sure to let her know when I needed it.  It arrived with time to spare and she was great with her communication.
> 
> I am a sewer and quilter with little spare time.  I was VERY pleased with the quality of Gradysmommy's work.  SO NICE!
> 
> When I was delivering FE gifts on our recent cruise I think about 50% had FE from this same crafter.  I think one was pretty custom too because it had Donald and Daisy Duck heads.  I'll have to ask her if she did those because I'd love to have them for my next cruise.
> 
> Hope you all love your FE too!



I got mine from her too a few years ago! I just ordered some pillowcases from her and she brought them to me!!! She happened to be visiting my city for the day. I said to her I bet she sees alot of her stuff on the ship!! She said on her last cruise that she had seen quite a few of her FE's!


----------



## simbasmom2

She did mine too earlier this year...it is awesome! So glad I get to hang it back up in 4 days!!


----------



## tiggerb

tinkmom2 said:


> Thanks! I bought the most awesome Mickey waffle and Mickey ice cream head molds off Etsy. I am going to make them out of clay.
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/7833536...&favorite_listing_id=78335364&show_panel=true
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/7833587...old&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade




Thanks for the links!  I saw other very BEAUTIFUL Mickey pieces (head, hand, shorts & shoe) from another seller, but it would be way too $$ to create something special for the dads/boys using those.  I will have to order these and maybe a face one too!  THANK YOU FOR SHARING THE LINKS!


----------



## tinkmom2

tiggerb said:


> Thanks for the links!  I saw other very BEAUTIFUL Mickey pieces (head, hand, shorts & shoe) from another seller, but it would be way too $$ to create something special for the dads/boys using those.  I will have to order these and maybe a face one too!  THANK YOU FOR SHARING THE LINKS!



I bought the clay for the molds. It was about $11.00 including the shipping. Out of that I hope to make 12-24 pairs of earrings. The boys are getting wallets...shhhh!


----------



## kgundyfire

mom3girls2000 said:


> Okay, please forgive me if this is the wrong board for this question ...
> 
> I want to make an iron-on for the pockets of the FE I'm making.  Idk if I should use the transfer sheets for white or for colored fabric.
> 
> I tried searching online for advice but got conflicting messages.
> 
> I do not want there to be "white space" in the designs.  (I recently helped my oldest dd make a "flower girl" t-shirt for her upcoming wedding, and she wanted it on a red shirt.  I bought the dark-fabric transfers and after reading through the instructions beforehand, I suggested finding a red background for the image to avoid white space.  That worked fine for her purpose and dd's best friend (bridesmaid) who is the flower girl's Mommy loved it.)  But I have FE fabric that's not a solid color, and I have no idea how I'd "mask" the white space.  Actually, I want the pretty fabric (it has glitter in it) to show wherever there's no design printed, which would include within certain areas of the design, you know, like between letters, etc.
> 
> I thought that the white-fabric transfer sheets are also a white background, but it doesn't matter if you're putting it on white fabric.  Is that true?
> 
> Is there actually an iron-on sheet that's actually transparent?



I made my own fe. I also used the white-fabric transfer sheets. I tried just ironing it onto one of my bright red with white polkadots fabric pockets and it turned out horrible. So I than decided to iron it into white fabric. This worked. I cut around the mickey heads so that just a sliver of white was showing around the edges. I'm sure you can cut is so that no white is showing, but I wanted to make sure that the mickey heads I printed wouldn't blead onto the iron or anything. 

Then I decided to buy the iron on bonding tape to iron the white fabric to the actual red & white pockets. (I thought it would look weird if I sewed the white fabric to the red & white pockets). This worked out well. 

I hope this helps you.


----------



## Minniemouse07

Has anyone come up with a way to put decorations on the outside of the Dream's concierge doors? 

They are wood so magnets won't work. 

Has anyone tried suction cups?


----------



## Pooh667

morgansmom2000 said:


> I got mine on eBay from Gradysmommy (if you search for store there, you'll find her stuff), incredibly well made!



I got mine from her too.  Her work is beautiful and I got it in plenty of time.


----------



## mom3girls2000

mrp4352 said:


> We used the fabric that goes through your printer for ours and put an edge around the picture.  After printing out the picture and trimming it down, we used liquid stitch to attach the fabric to the FE.  Maybe that would work for you?
> 
> Oh, and we found the fabric at Joann's in the iron-on section.  It's in a tube.



Is the fabric translucent?  Or did you put an edge around the picture to eliminate that from being an issue?

Do you have an ink-jet printer or a laser printer?

I'm just wondering if I could effectively trim it down so it would look good, I'm not that good with fine, detailed cutting/trimming and I just think it would look like a chop job, kwim?


----------



## jrfaith

If you are on the Sept 25th 4 night Bahama cruise please don't read this.

I was wondering who has used www.artscow.com before.  I ordered playing card for my FE.  I saw the idea on this board and thought it was a great idea.  I ordered them last week and saw that it was estimated delivery 12 days.  However, when my bank account was charged I noticed the charge was from Hong Kong.  Did a little research and found out they ship from Hong Kong too.  I am afraid now that the items won't get here in time.  I have never ordered outside of the US before.  Can anyone else tell me what to expect?

THANKS!!!


----------



## Schachteles

jrfaith said:


> If you are on the Sept 25th 4 night Bahama cruise please don't read this.
> 
> I was wondering who has used www.artscow.com before.  I ordered playing card for my FE.  I saw the idea on this board and thought it was a great idea.  I ordered them last week and saw that it was estimated delivery 12 days.  However, when my bank account was charged I noticed the charge was from Hong Kong.  Did a little research and found out they ship from Hong Kong too.  I am afraid now that the items won't get here in time.  I have never ordered outside of the US before.  Can anyone else tell me what to expect?
> 
> THANKS!!!




I posted the playing cards that I had made through them a few weeks ago.  It is going to take a little longer being where they are coming from, but still they will get here in PLENTY of time.  I bet you will have them in two weeks tops.  ENJOY!


----------



## dolphingirl47

jrfaith said:


> If you are on the Sept 25th 4 night Bahama cruise please don't read this.
> 
> I was wondering who has used www.artscow.com before.  I ordered playing card for my FE.  I saw the idea on this board and thought it was a great idea.  I ordered them last week and saw that it was estimated delivery 12 days.  However, when my bank account was charged I noticed the charge was from Hong Kong.  Did a little research and found out they ship from Hong Kong too.  I am afraid now that the items won't get here in time.  I have never ordered outside of the US before.  Can anyone else tell me what to expect?
> 
> THANKS!!!



I live in the UK so that may make a difference, but I have recently ordered a lot from Hong Kong and found the postal service to be frightfully efficient. Stuff has taken between 3 an 5 days to get here. On one ocassion, something from Hong Kong was sent a day after something that came from about 100 miles away here in the UK and the package from Hong Kong still arrived here first.

Corinna


----------



## jrfaith

Schachteles said:


> I posted the playing cards that I had made through them a few weeks ago.  It is going to take a little longer being where they are coming from, but still they will get here in PLENTY of time.  I bet you will have them in two weeks tops.  ENJOY!



Thanks!  I was very worried.  I loved the idea!!  I had a ton of fun designing them.  I was going to do something else for the families, but since we are flying these would travel much better.  I am working on Hairbows for the little girls and not sure yet for the teens and little boys.  Any suggestions??


----------



## jrfaith

dolphingirl47 said:


> I live in the UK so that may make a difference, but I have recently ordered a lot from Hong Kong and found the postal service to be frightfully efficient. Stuff has taken between 3 an 5 days to get here. On one ocassion, something from Hong Kong was sent a day after something that came from about 100 miles away here in the UK and the package from Hong Kong still arrived here first.
> 
> Corinna



Let's hope it does come that fast here.


----------



## jessica52877

I think you'll be fine. I have ordered from artscow in the past and had things arrive quite quickly here in the states.


----------



## Fltwin

Hi guys! I need your help please. I know i saw somewhere in this thread a really great black and white picture of Mickey mouse standing on the ship deck. Except that Mickey is in color and the background of the ship deck is in black and white. Anyone know what I'm talking about??


----------



## DaniB

I do not recall which DISigner made it, but here's a link containing a list of DISigner's and links to their photo-sharing sites.  I know one of them have it.  I saw it recently when I went looking for cruise stuff.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2430332


----------



## swx72

Evan&Kimberly said:


> I just caught the craft bug and have been hanging out at Joanns,Michaels and Hobby Lobby, what is a circut machine and what does it do!



Sorry not been on the boards for a week.  I've still not had a chance to experiment with mine as had daughter at home all last week and she wouldn't let me.  Thankfully school started back yesterday.  My plan is to have some experimenting today.  From what I can tell you purchase the cricut machine (variety of sizes - I bought the smallest) and then you purchase design cartridges (ie on a theme).  I have bought a couple of disney ones.  You can then put in the cartridge of choice, choose the design, add paper and then it cuts out the shape of your design.  You can choose variation of size of the design, whether you want it in smaller die-cut pieces to make a 3d form or a silhouette form.  You can buy special markers that you switch out with the cutting tool and it will draw the shape on the paper rather than cut it out.  You can also purchase special cutting tools that can cut through the magnet paper rather than cardstock.  There seems to be all manners of things you can do with it.

This is the machine I purchased (got for $59.99)

http://main.cricut.com/shopping/detail-Original-Cricut-Cricut-Personal-Electronic-Cutter-Machine-213-1.aspx

and these were the cartridges I bought:

http://main.cricut.com/shopping/detail-Cartridges-Licensed-Disney©-Mickey-Font-Cricut-Cartridge-258-121.aspx

http://main.cricut.com/shopping/detail-Cartridges-Licensed-Disney©-Mickey-and-Friends-Cricut-Cartridge-258-122.aspx

and 

http://main.cricut.com/shopping/det...ricut-Disney-Classics-Cartridge-258-1154.aspx

if you are interested I got a couple of items on Amazon as the deals were still better than with the sale at JoAnn, and this also appears to be a good site for deals:

http://cricutmachine.com/


----------



## thesaurinis

swx72 said:


> Sorry not been on the boards for a week.  I've still not had a chance to experiment with mine as had daughter at home all last week and she wouldn't let me.  Thankfully school started back yesterday.  My plan is to have some experimenting today.  From what I can tell you purchase the cricut machine (variety of sizes - I bought the smallest) and then you purchase design cartridges (ie on a theme).  I have bought a couple of disney ones.  You can then put in the cartridge of choice, choose the design, add paper and then it cuts out the shape of your design.  You can choose variation of size of the design, whether you want it in smaller die-cut pieces to make a 3d form or a silhouette form.  You can buy special markers that you switch out with the cutting tool and it will draw the shape on the paper rather than cut it out.  You can also purchase special cutting tools that can cut through the magnet paper rather than cardstock.  There seems to be all manners of things you can do with it.
> 
> This is the machine I purchased (got for $59.99)
> 
> http://main.cricut.com/shopping/detail-Original-Cricut-Cricut-Personal-Electronic-Cutter-Machine-213-1.aspx
> 
> and these were the cartridges I bought:
> 
> http://main.cricut.com/shopping/detail-Cartridges-Licensed-Disney©-Mickey-Font-Cricut-Cartridge-258-121.aspx
> 
> http://main.cricut.com/shopping/detail-Cartridges-Licensed-Disney©-Mickey-and-Friends-Cricut-Cartridge-258-122.aspx
> 
> and
> 
> http://main.cricut.com/shopping/det...ricut-Disney-Classics-Cartridge-258-1154.aspx
> 
> if you are interested I got a couple of items on Amazon as the deals were still better than with the sale at JoAnn, and this also appears to be a good site for deals:
> 
> http://cricutmachine.com/



Just want to share some info about the cricut: I have the expression and the gypsy. I LOVE them both. I have over 75 cartridges and only buy them from ebay for the most part. I seem to find them cheapest there and refuse to pay over 25 for a cart unless I absolutely need/want it. I scrapbook a lot so mine is used all the time. I started with the small machine and moved up to the expression basically for size. If you purchase from cricutmachine.com only use paypal to pay. Many people have had issues with them with extra charges to a credit card. I personally have never had a issue with them but just from what others have said on cricut.com which is a great site to check out for ideas and new and up coming devices.


----------



## mrp4352

mom3girls2000 said:


> Is the fabric translucent?  Or did you put an edge around the picture to eliminate that from being an issue?
> 
> Do you have an ink-jet printer or a laser printer?
> 
> I'm just wondering if I could effectively trim it down so it would look good, I'm not that good with fine, detailed cutting/trimming and I just think it would look like a chop job, kwim?



It is white fabric, but I trimmed in really closely and made sure I got the edge with the Stitch Witch that we used to glue it down.  So, in effect I gave the picture a small white edge.


----------



## swx72

thesaurinis said:


> Just want to share some info about the cricut: I have the expression and the gypsy. I LOVE them both. I have over 75 cartridges and only buy them from ebay for the most part. I seem to find them cheapest there and refuse to pay over 25 for a cart unless I absolutely need/want it. I scrapbook a lot so mine is used all the time. I started with the small machine and moved up to the expression basically for size. If you purchase from cricutmachine.com only use paypal to pay. Many people have had issues with them with extra charges to a credit card. I personally have never had a issue with them but just from what others have said on cricut.com which is a great site to check out for ideas and new and up coming devices.



Thanks for the info.  I didn't pay more than $29 for each of the cartridges as they were on sale but I will take your advice when it comes to the point that I want some more.  I don't scrap book as I use shutterfly to make photo books, but I have a 4 year old daughter and we have preschool projects, plus like to make gifts etc for family and friends around the world.  The cricut was such a good deal last week at JoAnna t $59 that I just had to get it.  I'd looked at it for a while and this was the moment.


----------



## tinkmom2

I finally bought a Cricut. I got it on ebay for $60.00 with a ABC cartridge. I purchased the Princesses cartridge for $20.00 and bought the Mickey and Friends one and the font together for $35.00 normally those are $39.00 each. I plan on using it to personalize some of my FE gifts plus scrapbooking all the wonderful pics we are going to take.


----------



## QuiltTeddy

mrp4352 said:


> It is white fabric, but I trimmed in really closely and made sure I got the edge with the Stitch Witch that we used to glue it down.  So, in effect I gave the picture a small white edge.




You could have also hand appliqued it on.  That's what I did with the logo I put on the top of our FE (posted a picture a while ago).

Your FE is very cute.


----------



## happygo

I'm sure this has been discussed at some point but this thread is soooo long.  I'm really struggling with FE gifts for teens and young adults.  Its the 12 to 21 y/o that have me baffled without spending a ton.  Any advice for any age 12 or older is appreciated!!


----------



## swx72

happygo said:


> I'm sure this has been discussed at some point but this thread is soooo long.  I'm really struggling with FE gifts for teens and young adults.  Its the 12 to 21 y/o that have me baffled without spending a ton.  Any advice for any age 12 or older is appreciated!!



I don't know if it is of any help but my local target store for the last month or so in their $1 bins has had Phineas and Ferb Sudoko Books aimed at 8 years up.  They are easy, but not too easy and would easily cover that age group that you are asking about.


----------



## miry

happygo said:


> I'm sure this has been discussed at some point but this thread is soooo long.  I'm really struggling with FE gifts for teens and young adults.  Its the 12 to 21 y/o that have me baffled without spending a ton.  Any advice for any age 12 or older is appreciated!!



My son is 13 and likes the duck tape wallets so we are making those for teenage guys because we want to do handmade items. We are going to try using clear duck tape as an outer ayer so we can personaize them. We are also doing small bags of Mexican candy for kids and teens since we are on a MR cruise and are from New Mexico.


----------



## mom3girls2000

mrp4352 said:


> It is white fabric, but I trimmed in really closely and made sure I got the edge with the Stitch Witch that we used to glue it down.  So, in effect I gave the picture a small white edge.



That looks really good, it looks very professional.  The whole thing looks amazing.  Mine will def look homemade .

I especially like how the ear-hat light-bursts (or whatever they're called, they look kind of like a small fireworks burst) matches the fabric above and below the pocket!  

And I'm absolutely loving that background fabric too!  The red with the darker red mickey-head shapes?  Where on earth did you find your fabrics?


----------



## heatherLOVESmickey

happygo said:


> I'm sure this has been discussed at some point but this thread is soooo long.  I'm really struggling with FE gifts for teens and young adults.  Its the 12 to 21 y/o that have me baffled without spending a ton.  Any advice for any age 12 or older is appreciated!!



Playing cards, key chain, bag tag, magnets for the older ones, yo yo for the youngers, hackie sacs, gum, candy, pens, pencils, puzzle books, lip gloss (for girls obviously!), lip balm, lotion for girls, nail polish for girls (not sure of how well that will travel), fun nail file for girls, small beach balls, other misc. pool type toys... obviously that won't fit everyone but there are some ideas.


----------



## Blanche_Neige

heatherLOVESmickey said:


> Playing cards, key chain, bag tag, magnets for the older ones, yo yo for the youngers, hackie sacs, gum, candy, pens, pencils, puzzle books, lip gloss (for girls obviously!), lip balm, lotion for girls, nail polish for girls (not sure of how well that will travel), fun nail file for girls, small beach balls, other misc. pool type toys... obviously that won't fit everyone but there are some ideas.



those are great ideas


----------



## happygo

Thank you!!!  Those are excellent ideas!  Anyone else?


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

I know this isn't a cricut board, but one more note. Hallmarkscrapbook.com had a special today. Purchase a George cartridge for $39.00 (around $20 for shipping) and get a FREE refurbished cricut machine. I have an Expression and I just love it!


----------



## gichicdoc

Fltwin said:


> Hi guys! I need your help please. I know i saw somewhere in this thread a really great black and white picture of Mickey mouse standing on the ship deck. Except that Mickey is in color and the background of the ship deck is in black and white. Anyone know what I'm talking about??



I have that picture. I modified and used it for my FE in FEB on the Wonder. If  you PM me your email, I will send it to you as an attachment along with photos of my FE.


----------



## bgkpw

Everyone is so talented.  Thanks for all the great ideas!


----------



## bgkpw

What do you get/make for kids that are 3?  What do you get/make for toddler/infants?


----------



## tinkmom2

bgkpw said:


> What do you get/make for kids that are 3?  What do you get/make for toddler/infants?



I am giving sandbuckets and possibly sunhats for the toddlers and bibs for the babies. Really neighter are going to be too interested in the FE exchange.


----------



## jrfaith

bgkpw said:


> What do you get/make for kids that are 3?  What do you get/make for toddler/infants?



My three year old daughter loves things like Crayons, Hair Bows, Stuffed animals, and books.  Most of that type of stuff can be found cheap at the dollar store.  Hope that helps.


----------



## cryssi

I gave the toddlers Gerber snacks.


----------



## morgansmom2000

I LOVE my Cricut!  We made these for Halloween (our trip was 10/30-11/6),   
















These for Pirate Night ,
















Each had the year on the sleeve,





and a Hidden Mickey,





And this one just for fun.






Mickey saw this on Castaway Cay and made the peace sign.  This was my Christmas card last year.


----------



## goofystitchfan

morgansmom2000 said:


> I LOVE my Cricut!  We made these for Halloween (our trip was 10/30-11/6),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These for Pirate Night ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each had the year on the sleeve,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a Hidden Mickey,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one just for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey saw this on Castaway Cay and made the peace sign.  This was my Christmas card last year.



These are amazing!!!


----------



## morgansmom2000

goofystitchfan said:


> These are amazing!!!



Thanks!  They were fun.  We have a really small group for our upcoming cruise (so far!), so I may make something along these same lines for our families.


----------



## tinkmom2

Is that vinyl or do I need to buy a special fabric to put in the Cricut for the Halloween shirts? I just bought two different Mickey cartridges also. What was the name of the print you used? 
Thanks, 
Christine


----------



## morgansmom2000

tinkmom2 said:


> Is that vinyl or do I need to buy a special fabric to put in the Cricut for the Halloween shirts? I just bought two different Mickey cartridges also. What was the name of the print you used?
> Thanks,
> Christine



It's iron on vinyl.  I got the instructions (and a free shipping code) from this blog.  I use Cricut Design Studio to hide contours, flip images and weld things (on the pirate shirts).  I'm not sure which image it is, but I can check later tonight, when I get home.


----------



## glassslipper2004

Wow, those t-shirts are amazing!  Great job!

A question about FE delivery - how does all that stuff fit in the FE?  I just received mine in the mail (it looks great) and it is much smaller than I imagined.  Does stuff just fall out onto the floor?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Size is deceptive. The pockets do normally expand. I am always surprised just how much fits in a Fish Extender.

Corinna


----------



## tinkmom2

dolphingirl47 said:


> Size is deceptive. The pockets do normally expand. I am always surprised just how much fits in a Fish Extender.
> 
> Corinna



I agree you wouldn't believe all the stuff that can fit into those pockets but I do reccommend emptying out the pockets several times a day. When you wake up in the morning you most likely will have stuff in it and every time you come back to your room.


----------



## quentina

Working on gifts today.  Looks like we have about 23 cabins so, some are getting towels, some are getting ornaments and everyone is getting first aid kits.  Numerous kid friendly items are bought however; not pictured as these are the main gifts.  This is not the actual ornaments as I could not get it to photograph properly.  It says on it.....I walked with you, Once upon a Dream on top.  Bottom...Disney Dream 10-2 to 10-6-2011.  I really hope these photos are the right size...I followed the sticky 

Thoughts?  I hope everyone likes them


----------



## LuvEeyore

quentina said:


> Working on gifts today.  Looks like we have about 23 cabins so, some are getting towels, some are getting ornaments and everyone is getting first aid kits.  Numerous kid friendly items are bought however; not pictured as these are the main gifts.  This is not the actual ornaments as I could not get it to photograph properly.  It says on it.....I walked with you, Once upon a Dream on top.  Bottom...Disney Dream 10-2 to 10-6-2011.  I really hope these photos are the right size...I followed the sticky
> 
> Thoughts?  I hope everyone likes them



love your gifts!!  Is that a towel?


----------



## dolphingirl47

quentina said:


> Working on gifts today.  Looks like we have about 23 cabins so, some are getting towels, some are getting ornaments and everyone is getting first aid kits.  Numerous kid friendly items are bought however; not pictured as these are the main gifts.  This is not the actual ornaments as I could not get it to photograph properly.  It says on it.....I walked with you, Once upon a Dream on top.  Bottom...Disney Dream 10-2 to 10-6-2011.  I really hope these photos are the right size...I followed the sticky
> 
> Thoughts?  I hope everyone likes them



The gifts are absolutely amazing. The people who will receive them will be very lucky.

Corinna


----------



## morgansmom2000

Those are great!  I love the hand towel.


----------



## Schachteles

quentina said:


> Working on gifts today.  Looks like we have about 23 cabins so, some are getting towels, some are getting ornaments and everyone is getting first aid kits.  Numerous kid friendly items are bought however; not pictured as these are the main gifts.  This is not the actual ornaments as I could not get it to photograph properly.  It says on it.....I walked with you, Once upon a Dream on top.  Bottom...Disney Dream 10-2 to 10-6-2011.  I really hope these photos are the right size...I followed the sticky
> 
> Thoughts?  I hope everyone likes them



Love the towel, that is what I bought my embroidery machine to be able to do!!


----------



## morgansmom2000

Schachteles said:


> Love the towel, that is what I bought my embroidery machine to be able to do!!



Which embroidery machine did you get?  I'm tossing the idea around


----------



## mrp4352

QuiltTeddy said:


> Your FE is very cute.



Thank you!!



mom3girls2000 said:


> That looks really good, it looks very professional.  The whole thing looks amazing.  Mine will def look homemade .
> 
> I especially like how the ear-hat light-bursts (or whatever they're called, they look kind of like a small fireworks burst) matches the fabric above and below the pocket!
> 
> And I'm absolutely loving that background fabric too!  The red with the darker red mickey-head shapes?  Where on earth did you find your fabrics?



Thanks!!  We found our fabrics at JoAnn's.  It's been two years, though, since we made the FE.  

Actually, we also used the blue sparkly backround fabric to cover a presentation board to display Mom's pins.  They just pop against that color!


----------



## Princess Olivia

quentina said:


> Working on gifts today.  Looks like we have about 23 cabins so, some are getting towels, some are getting ornaments and everyone is getting first aid kits.  Numerous kid friendly items are bought however; not pictured as these are the main gifts.  This is not the actual ornaments as I could not get it to photograph properly.  It says on it.....I walked with you, Once upon a Dream on top.  Bottom...Disney Dream 10-2 to 10-6-2011.  I really hope these photos are the right size...I followed the sticky
> 
> Thoughts?  I hope everyone likes them



Those are GREAT gifts!  Where did you get the ornaments?


----------



## quentina

LuvEeyore said:


> love your gifts!!  Is that a towel?



Yes, kitchen towel.


----------



## quentina

Princess Olivia said:


> Those are GREAT gifts!  Where did you get the ornaments?



Personalization mall . com     Love them, buy tons of stuff there.  If you were ever to order, google for coupon as you can usually find 20% off.


----------



## quentina

Schachteles said:


> Love the towel, that is what I bought my embroidery machine to be able to do!!



Well, post that you are in business on the DIS....LOL, we buy stuff 

That is where I met the person who did mine.....Actually; she has done many things for me.


----------



## tinkmom2

October 16 cruisers look away! 


This is this weeks project. I am still waiting for my Cricut machine but I got my Disney cartridges and molds for my earrings. I had some of my kids at my work help me paint and decorate some of the chests. I was waiting for the glue to dry and I plan on going back to cover up where I had the hindge taped and missed painting.


----------



## HigginsFamily3

tinkmom2 said:


> October 16 cruisers look away!
> 
> 
> This is this weeks project. I am still waiting for my Cricut machine but I got my Disney cartridges and molds for my earrings. I had some of my kids at my work help me paint and decorate some of the chests. I was waiting for the glue to dry and I plan on going back to cover up where I had the hinged taped and missed painting.



Too funny... this is very similar to one of the projects I am currently working on for our cruise on Oct. 29th.  I love how yours came out.  I hadn't thought of applying jewels to the outside of the box.  Hope you don't mind if I use some of your ideas....  

I'll post pics once I am finished.  I went with a more aged dark look on mine.  My DH wants me to use some molding clay and make it look like it just got pulled from the bottom of the Caribbean and has a lot of coral on it. Of course that isn't going to happen with all the other projects I have going.  

Thanks again for posting yours....


----------



## dolphingirl47

tinkmom2 said:


> October 16 cruisers look away!
> 
> 
> This is this weeks project. I am still waiting for my Cricut machine but I got my Disney cartridges and molds for my earrings. I had some of my kids at my work help me paint and decorate some of the chests. I was waiting for the glue to dry and I plan on going back to cover up where I had the hindge taped and missed painting.



The chests are gorgeous. Are they very heavy?

Corinna


----------



## tinkmom2

dolphingirl47 said:


> The chests are gorgeous. Are they very heavy?
> 
> Corinna


 
Thanks! Nope they are very light. They are made out of a paper mache' material. I bought them on clearance at Oriental Trading Company. The latches are a bit iffy but I am not latching them just to be safe. I left one the way they did it plain but decided to paint them Mahogony. I also used Tacky Glue. They were only $4.39/dozen in the less than perfect section. There were also some foam pirate swords there but I am making too much! I was also thinking of getting some black felt to put in the inside. 

 I plan on shipping them to the ship. But I am sending the FE gifts seperate to the resort just to be safe. 
http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/b...ku=48/1799-BV&mode=Browsing&categoryId=389891


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

I shipped FE gifts to the ship in May and it worked PERFECTLY!!!  It was SO worth not having to schlep them all over airports and to the cruise terminal.


----------



## dolphingirl47

tinkmom2 said:


> Thanks! Nope they are very light. They are made out of a paper mache' material. I bought them on clearance at Oriental Trading Company. The latches are a bit iffy but I am not latching them just to be safe. I left one the way they did it plain but decided to paint them Mahogony. I also used Tacky Glue. They were only $4.39/dozen in the less than perfect section. There were also some foam pirate swords there but I am making too much! I was also thinking of getting some black felt to put in the inside.
> 
> I plan on shipping them to the ship. But I am sending the FE gifts seperate to the resort just to be safe.
> http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/b...ku=48/1799-BV&mode=Browsing&categoryId=389891



I would never have figured this out. They look like wood.

Corinna


----------



## mainstreetmagic

Are you putting something in the treasure chests? Boy, they sure came out cute!


----------



## tinkmom2

mainstreetmagic said:


> Are you putting something in the treasure chests? Boy, they sure came out cute!


Thanks! Yep! I plan on putting pirate stuff in it and some candy too. I might personalize them somehow. I just have to make sure I get up at the crack of dawn to deliver them so they are not stolen. I want to buy some of those chocolate gold coins. They should be coming out soon because of Halloween.  I did find some Jack Sparrow confetti too at OTC but I might keep that for myself lol


----------



## tinkmom2

HigginsFamily3 said:


> Too funny... this is very similar to one of the projects I am currently working on for our cruise on Oct. 29th.  I love how yours came out.  I hadn't thought of applying jewels to the outside of the box.  Hope you don't mind if I use some of your ideas....
> 
> Thanks again for posting yours....



I can't wait to see how yours turn out


----------



## pinkxray

I just changed our cruise from Nov. 3 to Oct. 20. Our previous FE group was filled with girls DDs age so I had tons of ideas for the kids. Now the majority of the kids are boys and girls that are 11-15 also a 21 year old male. Any ideas?


----------



## Schachteles

morgansmom2000 said:


> Which embroidery machine did you get?  I'm tossing the idea around



I got the Brother 770 from HSN.  I have yet to get it out and start working with it, hopefully soon, I look forward to making FE gifts with it!


----------



## nikicares

This is my Fish Extender that I made... Please remember I am by far not a 'crafty' person at all, and I do not sew!  So this is the extent of my talents 





I also have my FE Gifts done for our cruise on the Disney Dream Sept 11th, but I will wait until I return to post pics of those


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

nikicares said:


> This is my Fish Extender that I made... Please remember I am by far not a 'crafty' person at all, and I do not sew!  So this is the extent of my talents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have my FE Gifts done for our cruise on the Disney Dream Sept 11th, but I will wait until I return to post pics of those



I think it looks great! Good for you.  We just decorate a single larger version bag and it looks like a trick-or-treat bag.


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

nikicares said:


> This is my Fish Extender that I made... Please remember I am by far not a 'crafty' person at all, and I do not sew!  So this is the extent of my talents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have my FE Gifts done for our cruise on the Disney Dream Sept 11th, but I will wait until I return to post pics of those



Very cute!  Great job!


----------



## mom3girls2000

I think this is very creative!  It looks great IMO.

I <3 how you have the bags designed and arranged, very cute idea!


----------



## pinkxray

nikicares said:


> This is my Fish Extender that I made... Please remember I am by far not a 'crafty' person at all, and I do not sew!  So this is the extent of my talents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have my FE Gifts done for our cruise on the Disney Dream Sept 11th, but I will wait until I return to post pics of those




How big our the bags? I am thinking of doing something similar. I was planning on buying one from ebay but I am thinking $35 can be spent somewhere else instead of something we will use once.


----------



## nikicares

Thanks everyone.  They were fun to make... 



pinkxray said:


> How big our the bags? I am thinking of doing something similar. I was planning on buying one from ebay but I am thinking $35 can be spent somewhere else instead of something we will use once.



The bags are small about 5 inch by 5 inch. I got them from Hobby Lobby in a pack of 4 for about $5.99.


----------



## pdwimmer

nikicares said:


> This is my Fish Extender that I made... Please remember I am by far not a 'crafty' person at all, and I do not sew!  So this is the extent of my talents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have my FE Gifts done for our cruise on the Disney Dream Sept 11th, but I will wait until I return to post pics of those



Hi Neighbor to my right.  (I'm in Missouri).  This is awesome!  I have been trying to think of something for the FE that my little ones could help with.  they could definitely do this!  I was planning on sewing ours but I want the kids to be involved.


----------



## pdwimmer

KarlaG4Kids said:


> I shipped FE gifts to the ship in May and it worked PERFECTLY!!!  It was SO worth not having to schlep them all over airports and to the cruise terminal.



Sorry, I am sure this has been asked and answered and asked answered... But how do I ship to the ship???  I asked Disney about shipping to home from the ship and they basically laughed at me.  They said you are required to take your own belongings personally through customs.  Which I know is not the case because they take luggage on behalf of the traveler from the ship to the resort or airport.  But anyhoooo.  Would like to ship directly as well.


----------



## BelleBway

I've been enjoying reading this thread, and now that my cruise is over I can finally share the "crafty" portion of my FE exchange...






I painted wooden frames and then applied stickers to them; because I get bored rather easily (and because I didn't know what would work), I decided to make each a "one of a kind" unique creation.  I'd never done anything like this before, although I used some similar design techniques to what I used working on my first scrapbook which documented my 2009 Disney trip.

I also designed an insert to put in it, and used that as a basis for printing out magnets as another part of my FE gift.  Additionally, I gave out gift bags of misc goodies- 1 per child, or 1 per cabin if there were no children in the cabin.


----------



## Marypoppinsiam

BelleBway said:


> I've been enjoying reading this thread, and now that my cruise is over I can finally share the "crafty" portion of my FE exchange...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted wooden frames and then applied stickers to them; because I get bored rather easily (and because I didn't know what would work), I decided to make each a "one of a kind" unique creation.  I'd never done anything like this before, although I used some similar design techniques to what I used working on my first scrapbook which documented my 2009 Disney trip.
> 
> I also designed an insert to put in it, and used that as a basis for printing out magnets as another part of my FE gift.  Additionally, I gave out gift bags of misc goodies- 1 per child, or 1 per cabin if there were no children in the cabin.




Thank you so much for this frame!! We have already put one of our favorite pictures in it!! I just loved it.


----------



## pinkxray

BelleBway said:


> I've been enjoying reading this thread, and now that my cruise is over I can finally share the "crafty" portion of my FE exchange...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted wooden frames and then applied stickers to them; because I get bored rather easily (and because I didn't know what would work), I decided to make each a "one of a kind" unique creation.  I'd never done anything like this before, although I used some similar design techniques to what I used working on my first scrapbook which documented my 2009 Disney trip.
> 
> I also designed an insert to put in it, and used that as a basis for printing out magnets as another part of my FE gift.  Additionally, I gave out gift bags of misc goodies- 1 per child, or 1 per cabin if there were no children in the cabin.





Love them! I have been working on frames that are very similar. I wanted to put Disney Dream on the top but couldn't think of how to get the word DREAM on there. 

I love that you have each one a little different. I have only painted mine and am unsure how I want to finish them off.


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

pdwimmer said:


> Sorry, I am sure this has been asked and answered and asked answered... But how do I ship to the ship???  I asked Disney about shipping to home from the ship and they basically laughed at me.  They said you are required to take your own belongings personally through customs.  Which I know is not the case because they take luggage on behalf of the traveler from the ship to the resort or airport.  But anyhoooo.  Would like to ship directly as well.



There is a thread that tells exactly how to ship to the ship.  It gives the address as well as the weight and size limits.  It is wonderful because when we got to our cabins there were the packages.  You are limited to one package per cabin, but I had 2 pkgs so one went to DS cabin.  It worked great.  My items were even breakable, but only a couple of little shells broke!


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

BelleBway:  the frames are BEAUTIFUL! Wish I had been on your cruise!


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

pdwimmer said:


> Sorry, I am sure this has been asked and answered and asked answered... But how do I ship to the ship???  I asked Disney about shipping to home from the ship and they basically laughed at me.  They said you are required to take your own belongings personally through customs.  Which I know is not the case because they take luggage on behalf of the traveler from the ship to the resort or airport.  But anyhoooo.  Would like to ship directly as well.



Here is the thread:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2697061


----------



## tessasmom

BelleBway- awesome job on the frames!! I know I would have loved to received one!


----------



## dolphingirl47

BelleBway said:


> I've been enjoying reading this thread, and now that my cruise is over I can finally share the "crafty" portion of my FE exchange...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted wooden frames and then applied stickers to them; because I get bored rather easily (and because I didn't know what would work), I decided to make each a "one of a kind" unique creation.  I'd never done anything like this before, although I used some similar design techniques to what I used working on my first scrapbook which documented my 2009 Disney trip.
> 
> I also designed an insert to put in it, and used that as a basis for printing out magnets as another part of my FE gift.  Additionally, I gave out gift bags of misc goodies- 1 per child, or 1 per cabin if there were no children in the cabin.



The frames are absolutely amazing.

Corinna


----------



## nejjie

BelleBway said:


> I've been enjoying reading this thread, and now that my cruise is over I can finally share the "crafty" portion of my FE exchange...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted wooden frames and then applied stickers to them; because I get bored rather easily (and because I didn't know what would work), I decided to make each a "one of a kind" unique creation.  I'd never done anything like this before, although I used some similar design techniques to what I used working on my first scrapbook which documented my 2009 Disney trip.
> 
> I also designed an insert to put in it, and used that as a basis for printing out magnets as another part of my FE gift.  Additionally, I gave out gift bags of misc goodies- 1 per child, or 1 per cabin if there were no children in the cabin.




WOW! When is your next cruise date? I want to cruise with you! lol.. great gifts!!


----------



## robin19871

BelleBway said:


> I've been enjoying reading this thread, and now that my cruise is over I can finally share the "crafty" portion of my FE exchange...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted wooden frames and then applied stickers to them; because I get bored rather easily (and because I didn't know what would work), I decided to make each a "one of a kind" unique creation.  I'd never done anything like this before, although I used some similar design techniques to what I used working on my first scrapbook which documented my 2009 Disney trip.
> 
> I also designed an insert to put in it, and used that as a basis for printing out magnets as another part of my FE gift.  Additionally, I gave out gift bags of misc goodies- 1 per child, or 1 per cabin if there were no children in the cabin.


Awesome Job.. I wish all FE gifts were something like this because it is so personal and something that I would cherish..


----------



## BelleBway

Thanks everyone for the great comments!  It was a lot of fun working on them, though admittedly it took seemingly forever.    Fortunately we had a small group.  I kept a couple frames for myself, and gave ones to my mom (who wasn't on the cruise) and to my nieces (who came with me)

As far as FE gifts we received- candy was probably the biggest hit with my nieces who traveled with me.  We ended up turning our ice bucket into a "communal candy bucket"   But most of all, we really enjoyed coming back to the cabin and seeing new gifts- I still remember how excited we were when we saw our first gifts!  Before we signed up, I'd asked the girls if they wanted to do the gift exchange, and they were very glad we did.  So I'd recommend participating to anyone who isn't sure.

Also, my oldest niece augmented our already well-decorated door with signs she created in Edge.  They loved the magnets I made- most of which I simply downloaded from Dis.  Aside from the one I gave out, the only other one I designed had all the Disney cats interspersed with all of my cats plus all of their cats (including 3 that had passed away within the past couple yrs).  It was sad when we had to take down all the decorations.


----------



## wachnicki

Love those frames! Great job.


----------



## tinkmom2

October 16th Cruisers please look away! 
I got my molds for my earrings and the Fuwa clay. I have started putting on the hooks and jump rings. Check them out here:http://s902.photobucket.com/albums/ac226/tinkmom2/?action=view&current=006-1.jpg
http://s902.photobucket.com/albums/ac226/tinkmom2/?action=view&current=005-1.jpg


----------



## thesaurinis

BelleBway said:


> I've been enjoying reading this thread, and now that my cruise is over I can finally share the "crafty" portion of my FE exchange...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted wooden frames and then applied stickers to them; because I get bored rather easily (and because I didn't know what would work), I decided to make each a "one of a kind" unique creation.  I'd never done anything like this before, although I used some similar design techniques to what I used working on my first scrapbook which documented my 2009 Disney trip.
> 
> I also designed an insert to put in it, and used that as a basis for printing out magnets as another part of my FE gift.  Additionally, I gave out gift bags of misc goodies- 1 per child, or 1 per cabin if there were no children in the cabin.



Those are beautiful. I wouldn't mind 1 myself. I was thinking of doing a picture frame for our cruise next month but couldn't decide for sure. Now I know I am going to attempt it. After you painted your frame how did you get the glossy look to it? Did you put your stickers down then a coating over it all? I have the cricut cutting machine so I can put all sorts of Disney characters on ours. Thanks for any tips.


----------



## swx72

tinkmom2 said:


> October 16th Cruisers please look away!
> I got my molds for my earrings and the Fuwa clay. I have started putting on the hooks and jump rings. Check them out here:http://s902.photobucket.com/albums/ac226/tinkmom2/?action=view&current=006-1.jpg
> http://s902.photobucket.com/albums/ac226/tinkmom2/?action=view&current=005-1.jpg



These look great.  Wish I were on your cruise.


----------



## BelleBway

thesaurinis said:


> Those are beautiful. I wouldn't mind 1 myself. I was thinking of doing a picture frame for our cruise next month but couldn't decide for sure. Now I know I am going to attempt it. After you painted your frame how did you get the glossy look to it? Did you put your stickers down then a coating over it all? I have the cricut cutting machine so I can put all sorts of Disney characters on ours. Thanks for any tips.



This is what I did for the most part... mind you, I've never done anything like this before so I am not sure it's the best technique...  

1. Painted the frames with 2-3 coats of paint (I used masking tape to delineate where the lines should end and worked with one color area at a time)  The idea was to try to approximate the coloring of the ship.
2. Fine tuned the painting if some of the lines ended up wonky or if I missed some edges
3. Added 2 coats of acrylic gloss (<- I think that's what it's called)
4. Applied stickers 
5. Added about 2 coats of Mod Podge (glossy)  (*before this step, I also used Mod Podge to get some of the more stubborn stickers to stay on better)

The one tricky thing is that when I first tried to put my inserts in the frames, they wouldn't stay nicely at all.  So I ended up buying an additional set of frames just to raid for the glass/cardboard backing and then it worked like a charm.


----------



## Disneytwinsmom

quentina said:


> Working on gifts today.  Looks like we have about 23 cabins so, some are getting towels, some are getting ornaments and everyone is getting first aid kits.  Numerous kid friendly items are bought however; not pictured as these are the main gifts.  This is not the actual ornaments as I could not get it to photograph properly.  It says on it.....I walked with you, Once upon a Dream on top.  Bottom...Disney Dream 10-2 to 10-6-2011.  I really hope these photos are the right size...I followed the sticky
> 
> Thoughts?  I hope everyone likes them


Too cute! I love the ornament!


----------



## goofystitchfan

tinkmom2 said:


> October 16th Cruisers please look away!
> I got my molds for my earrings and the Fuwa clay. I have started putting on the hooks and jump rings. Check them out here:http://s902.photobucket.com/albums/ac226/tinkmom2/?action=view&current=006-1.jpg
> http://s902.photobucket.com/albums/ac226/tinkmom2/?action=view&current=005-1.jpg



These are sooo cute!  'em.


----------



## tinkmom2

goofystitchfan said:


> These are sooo cute!  'em.



Thanks! Now I know why they call them "jump" rings. I have more on the floor than I do on the earrings! I have to go see Jo Ann, I mean Jo Ann Fabrics today again  I am out of the fish hooks for the earrings.


----------



## Twinprincesses

Your picture frames put mine to SHAME!!  LOL.


----------



## DisneyMom70

I FINALLY made it through the whole thread.   There are some really great ideas, and I have been inspired for our FE next June on the Fantasy.  I am not sure if I will post it as I have already seen a a fellow dis-cruiser on this thread. 

Now I just need to get motivated, step away from the computer , and start working.


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

tinkmom2 said:


> Thanks! Now I know why they call them "jump" rings. I have more on the floor than I do on the earrings! I have to go see Jo Ann, I mean Jo Ann Fabrics today again  I am out of the fish hooks for the earrings.


Great!!
How big are they?
Did you do the "waffle" and then paint it? Or is it two different molds?


----------



## tinkmom2

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Great!!
> How big are they?
> Did you do the "waffle" and then paint it? Or is it two different molds?



I used Fuwa clay I bough off ebay. It was already that color. There is a darker brown for the chocolate ones but I thought you wouldn't be able to see the features. I took a pic of the earrings next to a quarter so you can see the size. I finished them by spraying them with matte clear coat. The only thing is they are really light weight (almost foamy) but I couldn't attach a bead to them like I wanted. The molds are off etsy from a seller moldivate. 
http://i902.photobucket.com/albums/ac226/tinkmom2/008.jpg
http://i902.photobucket.com/albums/ac226/tinkmom2/007-1.jpg


----------



## MemphisMickey

let's see some gifts, just booked a cruise for this Novermber looking for ideas for my gifts


----------



## pjstevens

MemphisMickey said:


> let's see some gifts, just booked a cruise for this Novermber looking for ideas for my gifts



The best thing to do is start at the beginning of this thread (or anywhere in between) and check out the many, many photos of the wonderful ideas people have.  I got my idea here for our cruise in 2008 and again for the cruise we are taking next week.  

Good luck!  You are going to find SO MANY great ideas!!!!  Try not to stress about it either.


----------



## sullins5

MemphisMickey said:


> let's see some gifts, just booked a cruise for this Novermber looking for ideas for my gifts



 Hey Neighbor! We're in Southaven! It's a shame your going in November...we're going in October! There's lots of great pics for sure, just jump in anywhere and you're bound to get ideas!


----------



## sullins5

KarlaG4Kids said:


> There is a thread that tells exactly how to ship to the ship.  It gives the address as well as the weight and size limits.  It is wonderful because when we got to our cabins there were the packages.  You are limited to one package per cabin, but I had 2 pkgs so one went to DS cabin.  It worked great.  My items were even breakable, but only a couple of little shells broke!



 So glad to know you got both your boxes and that all were fine! I'm having to ship down 3 boxes and I have to admit, I'm a tad nervous about them! And yes, we have 3 rooms! Can I ask how far in advance you mailed them? We leave Oct 8, so I was thinking about mailing them out about 10 days ahead of time.  Any suggestions?


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

sullins5 said:


> So glad to know you got both your boxes and that all were fine! I'm having to ship down 3 boxes and I have to admit, I'm a tad nervous about them! And yes, we have 3 rooms! Can I ask how far in advance you mailed them? We leave Oct 8, so I was thinking about mailing them out about 10 days ahead of time.  Any suggestions?



I mailed them fed ex from KS about 10 days ahead.  They arrived in plenty of time.  I think it took them about 4-5 days but I wanted to be safe.  I got an email confirmation when they were delivered.  It sure relieved my mind!


----------



## sullins5

KarlaG4Kids said:


> I mailed them fed ex from KS about 10 days ahead.  They arrived in plenty of time.  I think it took them about 4-5 days but I wanted to be safe.  I got an email confirmation when they were delivered.  It sure relieved my mind!



 Thanks! Think I'm going with UPS, just due to cost, but will do the same.  10 days out, they will insure them, and I'll get an email confirmation.  It helps to hear that everything went fine. If they lose mine, I'll have no FE gifts or a lot of special surprises.....So, here's hoping all works out.  Thanks again!


----------



## Woobie

sullins5 said:


> So glad to know you got both your boxes and that all were fine!



I shipped my box with a delivery confirmation which I highly recommend. It arrived at my cabin opened. The packing list on the outside was never touched. No note as to why, but nothing missing either. Weird.


----------



## sullins5

Woobie said:


> I shipped my box with a delivery confirmation which I highly recommend. It arrived at my cabin opened. The packing list on the outside was never touched. No note as to why, but nothing missing either. Weird.



Hmmmmm...that IS weird! But thanks for posting that! Did you 'seal' your packing list? Or just tape the envelope to the box? Think I'll copy my packing list from each box just to make sure! And when did you receive your boxes if I may ask?


----------



## Woobie

sullins5 said:


> Hmmmmm...that IS weird! But thanks for posting that! Did you 'seal' your packing list? Or just tape the envelope to the box? Think I'll copy my packing list from each box just to make sure! And when did you receive your boxes if I may ask?



I sealed the envelope then put packing tape over the whole thing (to keep it from getting wet/coming off). I was just getting to our room when the cabin steward arrived with it. He knew nothing about it.


----------



## gfolchick

Paying it forward.  Thank you to the many contributors of this thread for your wonderful and creative ideas!  Here were mine from our recent Dream cruise.

From our family, one per cabin:





notepad, Mickey pen, Magnet, bookmark and Life Preserver (which I included a magnet if they chose to make it one)

For the kids from our family:





babies (not pictured) Little Tikes sea themed bath toys
young boys: Disney playing cards, stretch aliens, bookmark
young girls: Disney playing cards, lip balm, bookmark
older boys: deck of cards, bookmark, pencils
older girls: smencil, bookmark, lip balm
Teen girls: spa socks rolled into cupcakes (lip balm cherry)


I surprised my brother and nephews with this game so here's what they gave (made by me):





Plastic storage envelopes with Cricut cut letters from Contact paper.
Kids received Silly Bandz (Pirate for boys, Beach for girls)


----------



## Woobie

Our family loved it all! Thanks. I have the magnet on my counter, trying to figure out what it fell off of, so thanks for telling me. I planned on using the preserver as an XMas tree ornament.

As soon as I have time to figure out how to post pictures, I'll post our FEs.



gfolchick said:


> Paying it forward.  Thank you to the many contributors of this thread for your wonderful and creative ideas!  Here were mine from our recent Dream cruise.
> 
> From our family, one per cabin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notepad, Mickey pen, Magnet, bookmark and Life Preserver (*which I included a magnet if they chose to make it one*)
> 
> For the kids from our family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babies (not pictured) Little Tikes sea themed bath toys
> young boys: Disney playing cards, stretch aliens, bookmark
> young girls: Disney playing cards, lip balm, bookmark
> older boys: deck of cards, bookmark, pencils
> older girls: smencil, bookmark, lip balm
> Teen girls: spa socks rolled into cupcakes (lip balm cherry)
> 
> 
> I surprised my brother and nephews with this game so here's what they gave (made by me):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plastic storage envelopes with Cricut cut letters from Contact paper.
> Kids received Silly Bandz (Pirate for boys, Beach for girls)


----------



## heatherLOVESmickey

gfolchick said:


> Paying it forward.  Thank you to the many contributors of this thread for your wonderful and creative ideas!  Here were mine from our recent Dream cruise.
> 
> From our family, one per cabin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notepad, Mickey pen, Magnet, bookmark and Life Preserver (which I included a magnet if they chose to make it one)
> 
> For the kids from our family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babies (not pictured) Little Tikes sea themed bath toys
> young boys: Disney playing cards, stretch aliens, bookmark
> young girls: Disney playing cards, lip balm, bookmark
> older boys: deck of cards, bookmark, pencils
> older girls: smencil, bookmark, lip balm
> Teen girls: spa socks rolled into cupcakes (lip balm cherry)
> 
> 
> I surprised my brother and nephews with this game so here's what they gave (made by me):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plastic storage envelopes with Cricut cut letters from Contact paper.
> Kids received Silly Bandz (Pirate for boys, Beach for girls)



Those are FANTASTIC!!! That is such a good idea to break them down like that. I should have done that!!! Next cruise I will...


----------



## yukongirl123

gfolchick said:


> Paying it forward.  Thank you to the many contributors of this thread for your wonderful and creative ideas!  Here were mine from our recent Dream cruise.
> 
> From our family, one per cabin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notepad, Mickey pen, Magnet, bookmark and Life Preserver (which I included a magnet if they chose to make it one)
> 
> For the kids from our family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babies (not pictured) Little Tikes sea themed bath toys
> young boys: Disney playing cards, stretch aliens, bookmark
> young girls: Disney playing cards, lip balm, bookmark
> older boys: deck of cards, bookmark, pencils
> older girls: smencil, bookmark, lip balm
> Teen girls: spa socks rolled into cupcakes (lip balm cherry)
> 
> 
> I surprised my brother and nephews with this game so here's what they gave (made by me):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plastic storage envelopes with Cricut cut letters from Contact paper.
> Kids received Silly Bandz (Pirate for boys, Beach for girls)



I would love to know how to roll the socks into cupcake shapes. This is a great idea for teen girls!


----------



## alikat99

yukongirl123 said:


> I would love to know how to roll the socks into cupcake shapes. This is a great idea for teen girls!


It's SO easy to do!  I made them for all of my girls' specialist teachers last year at Christmas and attached a Starbucks gift card! 

Buy those really fluffy, fuzzy spa socks.
Start at the toe and roll them tightly, and then tuck the end corner into the bottom.  I usually just pull the center up a bit to create the "icing" and I add a red pom-pom to look like a cherry and put it in a cupcake liner (actually I create my own with my Cricut).  Then, wrap them up in cellophane bags.


----------



## morgansmom2000

alikat99 said:


> It's SO easy to do!  I made them for all of my girls' specialist teachers last year at Christmas and attached a Starbucks gift card!
> 
> Buy those really fluffy, fuzzy spa socks.
> Start at the toe and roll them tightly, and then tuck the end corner into the bottom.  I usually just pull the center up a bit to create the "icing" and I add a red pom-pom to look like a cherry and put it in a cupcake liner (actually I create my own with my Cricut).  Then, wrap them up in cellophane bags.



Great idea!  What cartridge(s) do you use for the cupcake liners?


----------



## gfolchick

alikat99 said:


> It's SO easy to do!  I made them for all of my girls' specialist teachers last year at Christmas and attached a Starbucks gift card!
> 
> Buy those really fluffy, fuzzy spa socks.
> Start at the toe and roll them tightly, and then tuck the end corner into the bottom.  I usually just pull the center up a bit to create the "icing" and I add a red pom-pom to look like a cherry and put it in a cupcake liner (actually I create my own with my Cricut).  Then, wrap them up in cellophane bags.



Yep, that's how I did it.  I got the inspiration from the Cricut boards.  I wanted to get the liners cartridge but still not convinced that I _need_ it.  I happened to have these extra large liners that were in sea colors and they fit perfectly.  I've also winged it before and just cut out a liner (no bottom).  I had the lip balms so I used that as the cherry instead of a pom pom.  The socks I found at Michaels, but you'll see them all over now that it's getting a bit cooler.  My daughter was happy when I handed her one since the cabin was a bit chilly.


----------



## gfolchick

morgansmom2000 said:


> Great idea!  What cartridge(s) do you use for the cupcake liners?



Jennifer,
The life preservers were inspired by you on when you posted a bunch of cuts from Lifes a Beach earlier in this thread (or maybe it was on the creative boards).


----------



## alikat99

morgansmom2000 said:


> Great idea! What cartridge(s) do you use for the cupcake liners?


I actually didn't use the traditional cupcake liners.  I have the Tags, Bags, Boxes cartridge and there's a square shaped cup that I used for my cupcake liners.  I had to play around with size, but they worked perfectly!


----------



## morgansmom2000

gfolchick said:


> Jennifer,
> The life preservers were inspired by you on when you posted a bunch of cuts from Lifes a Beach earlier in this thread (or maybe it was on the creative boards).



Aw shucks!  They really came out awesome!



alikat99 said:


> I actually didn't use the traditional cupcake liners.  I have the Tags, Bags, Boxes cartridge and there's a square shaped cup that I used for my cupcake liners.  I had to play around with size, but they worked perfectly!



Good to know!


----------



## 2moms

subbing


----------



## Stacy_C

Here's the FE gift I will be giving away next month:


----------



## howdydoodyswife

Stacy_C said:


> Here's the FE gift I will be giving away next month:



Love it! Good job!
Do you mind if I steal the idea?


----------



## mom3girls2000

Oh my, I just may have to change my cruise date !  Gorgeous!


----------



## xginny1008x

Hi all! Doing the B2B Cruise out of New York June 10th 2012. Took 4 days to get through every ones messages  Have seen some very creative ideas. Hope know one mines me borrowing some Already have somethings on order. Not saying what I am making  Looking forward to meeting those on same cruise


----------



## kalikat420

gfolchick said:


> I surprised my brother and nephews with this game so here's what they gave (made by me):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plastic storage envelopes with Cricut cut letters from Contact paper.



I love this idea!  I don't have the Cricut but I have an idea for the lettering.  Can you tell me where you got your clear envelopes?

Thanks!

PS...If you're on my cruise, pretend you didn't see this


----------



## wachnicki

Love the ornament!


----------



## gfolchick

kalikat420 said:


> I love this idea!  I don't have the Cricut but I have an idea for the lettering.  Can you tell me where you got your clear envelopes?
> 
> Thanks!




Target


----------



## LuvEeyore

Got my FE gifts started thanks to the 2 almost 17 year olds that are going.  The family gift is an idea I found on here but I wont tell yet cause I cant leak my secret.  Funny thing is we cruise Dec 15, 2012!!!


----------



## 1153rsmith

LuvEeyore said:


> Got my FE gifts started thanks to the 2 almost 17 year olds that are going.  The family gift is an idea I found on here but I wont tell yet cause I cant leak my secret.  Funny thing is we cruise Dec 15, 2012!!!



Now THAT is planning ahead!


----------



## disney honeymooners

mine have been done for a while but now comes the fun part of packing them


----------



## carmie3377

disney honeymooners said:


> mine have been done for a while but now comes the fun part of packing them



Try packing for 97 cabins  And I was stupid to do one gift for the parents and one gift for each child.  Took more than carry-on to get them packed!  

Good luck getting everything packed!  Our last cruise taught me a bunch about packing!!!


----------



## jrfaith

Wow, 97 cabins!!!  That is crazy.  I am lucky cause I only have 11 cabins in my group.


----------



## breakingd_awn

carmie3377 said:


> Try packing for 97 cabins  And I was stupid to do one gift for the parents and one gift for each child.  Took more than carry-on to get them packed!
> 
> Good luck getting everything packed!  Our last cruise taught me a bunch about packing!!!



holy crap That's ALOT I don't think I would join in the group, I think that would be to overwhelming.Plus it would probably take forever to deliver them all.


----------



## SanDiegoSteph

Here are my FEs that I did for our Alaska cruise...

I made a pack of homemade postcards for each port (2 each)



























and wrapped them all up with ribbon, etc.






and included an "Alaska-themed" pen






I also made a little wristlet for cruisers' KTTW card and lipstick with our cruise graphic and included a pin with the state flower (forget me not)






It was GREAT fun!!!


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

LuvEeyore said:


> Got my FE gifts started thanks to the 2 almost 17 year olds that are going.  The family gift is an idea I found on here but I wont tell yet cause I cant leak my secret.  Funny thing is we cruise Dec 15, 2012!!!



WOW - my concern with starting too early is knowing how many gifts I need.  I don't want to make 30 and only need 10, but I don't want to make 10 and find out there is going to be 30 cabins participating.  But more power to your energy!  



carmie3377 said:


> Try packing for 97 cabins  And I was stupid to do one gift for the parents and one gift for each child.  Took more than carry-on to get them packed!
> 
> Good luck getting everything packed!  Our last cruise taught me a bunch about packing!!!



I don't thiink I would participate with that many either.  Couldn't you guys split them up into smaller groups.  It will take you all day to deliver that many!!!  I think groups of less than 25 would be much more managable for everyone.  You are most certainly dedicated!


----------



## millscrew

That is beautiful. I love your fe.  You did a great job.


----------



## Shannononanon

SanDiegoSteph said:


> Here are my FEs that I did for our Alaska cruise...
> 
> I made a pack of homemade postcards for each port (2 each)
> 
> and wrapped them all up with ribbon, etc.
> 
> It was GREAT fun!!!



I love the post card idea - very cute


----------



## kalikat420

I finally ordered my FE from ebay!  I'm so excited!


----------



## swx72

SanDiegoSteph said:


> Here are my FEs that I did for our Alaska cruise...
> 
> I made a pack of homemade postcards for each port (2 each)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and wrapped them all up with ribbon, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and included an "Alaska-themed" pen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a little wristlet for cruisers' KTTW card and lipstick with our cruise graphic and included a pin with the state flower (forget me not)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was GREAT fun!!!



Amazing that was a lot of work, but wish I had been on your cruise. Mine is in 3 weeks. We have 19 cabins participating made up of 64 people. I am almost done. I have made some, had some made and bought some. This is my first cruise/Disney cruise but somehow ended up organizing our FE and have loved every minute. Can't wait to meet everyone in person. Will post pictures of my gifts on my return.


----------



## carmie3377

jrfaith said:


> Wow, 97 cabins!!!  That is crazy.  I am lucky cause I only have 11 cabins in my group.





breakingd_awn said:


> holy crap That's ALOT I don't think I would join in the group, I think that would be to overwhelming.Plus it would probably take forever to deliver them all.





KarlaG4Kids said:


> I don't thiink I would participate with that many either.  Couldn't you guys split them up into smaller groups.  It will take you all day to deliver that many!!!  I think groups of less than 25 would be much more managable for everyone.  You are most certainly dedicated!



I would have been all for splitting up but most people favored not splitting up so we went with the majority.  At that point, I was already committed so I didn't want to back out.  I will admit, we got some AWESOME gifts but next time I see that we have that large of a roll call, I will find out before committing how we plan on splitting things up.


----------



## LuvEeyore

KarlaG4Kids said:


> WOW - my concern with starting too early is knowing how many gifts I need.  I don't want to make 30 and only need 10, but I don't want to make 10 and find out there is going to be 30 cabins participating.  But more power to your energy!
> 
> Our cruise thread has a website set up by one of the cruisers and a cruiser list is already started with the information about who wants to participate or not.  This means I have an idea of who is participating and their sexes and ages whick makes getting started work well.  I am doing a family gift that is homemade and survival kit for every family that will contain a pack of tissues, some hand sanitizer wipes, probably some sunscreen and really good lotion samples to use at night after a day of being in a pool.  (I am an independent beauty consultant so I will order samples next summer and with every order I do over the next year.  I will also put a few bandaids and other supplies that might be needed.  All of this will go into a zip lock bag so it can be thrown in a day bag.  I have several teen girls on the cruise so far so I am still thinking for them.
> I have started collecting things for children when I find them on sale like silly banz.   Everything collecting like that could be used in goody bags or as Egg hunt prizes at church.  We also have two teachers that work with special programs such as reading and speech in primary grades and preschool that love donations for incentives, so if we dont use what we have collected so far they have a home to go to.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't thiink I would participate with that many either.  Couldn't you guys split them up into smaller groups.  It will take you all day to deliver that many!!!  I think groups of less than 25 would be much more managable for everyone.  You are most certainly dedicated!


  I hope that at about a year out someone speaks up and says they will organize the FE.  If they dont, guess who might so it isnt left until last.


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

SanDiegoSteph said:


> Here are my FEs that I did for our Alaska cruise...
> 
> I also made a little wristlet for cruisers' KTTW card and lipstick with our cruise graphic and included a pin with the state flower (forget me not)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was GREAT fun!!!



Very cool!    Can I ask, did you buy the wristlet somewhere and apply the graphic, or did you make them from scratch by yourself?  If you purchased them, could you tell me where?  Thanks!


----------



## FIREFLY01

how did u do the post cards I love them! how did u print them, and where do u find post card paper that is mailable??


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

FIREFLY01 said:


> how did u do the post cards I love them! how did u print them, and where do u find post card paper that is mailable??



I don't know how those were done but I make postcard thank yous all the time for the girls bdays.  We take a pic of our DD with guests or opening their gift, make a photo, draw a dividing line--one side for the thank you and one side for the address and stamp.  My DH works for the USPS and there is no problem sending them like this...or I have bought the sticky backing that will be harder like cardstock with the lines already on them.  Good Luck!


----------



## morgansmom2000

I got mine printed through VistaPrint.  If you sign up for their emails, they'll send you codes for free stuff all the time.  

This was ours:


----------



## pinkxray

Just wanted to let you guys know that Vistaprint is having a sale right now for labor day. I think it ends tonight. If you go on the site on click on specials it will show you some items that you can get for free including postcards. I ordered a mousepad, notebook, pen and hat and all I needed to pay was the shipping which was 4 something. 

Anyone who plans on getting postcards should do it now

You can also get the larger sized postcards which you can make a cute calendar magnet with. Download a 2012 blank calendar jpg file, add a Disney cruise photo on top, stick come magnetic strip on there and done


----------



## SanDiegoSteph

RatherBeWithMickey said:


> Very cool!    Can I ask, did you buy the wristlet somewhere and apply the graphic, or did you make them from scratch by yourself?  If you purchased them, could you tell me where?  Thanks!



I got the "wristlet" at Oriental Trading (pack of 12) and then took the Jordak graphic modified it with our cruise date and printed it on iron-on transfer paper which I then ironed onto the wristlet - worked great!

I also bought little "claw" hooks at Home Depot which I put on the ribbon so that you could clip the wristlet to your pants/jacket etc.


----------



## SanDiegoSteph

FIREFLY01 said:


> how did u do the post cards I love them! how did u print them, and where do u find post card paper that is mailable??



I made the photo with photoshop just adding the characters and text to a travel photo of the port locations that I found online.

I then uploaded the photo to VistaPrint and made postcards with their postcard wizard - SUPER easy!!

Minimum print is 100, so everyone got 5 copies of each postcard (we had 20 in our FE group)


----------



## disneydiane61

Thought I would share a few of the FE Gifts that I will be handing out on the Sept.20 Disney Wonder Repo Cruise. 

So if you're on this one with me don't look below. 

Kinda started with the food theme and decided to continue with it.  

We have about 60 in our exchange group and about 20 cabins.  I didn't realize how much room and weight all  of it would take up when I started, but I guess that it will leave pleanty of room for SOUVENIRS !!!  

I'm cruising with my friend Donna, while our husbands spend the week golfing in Palm Springs.  Who do you think will have more fun !!!


----------



## happygo

This is the FE I gave on our Dream cruise last week.  I am about the least crafty person I know so I was pretty happy how it turned out out.  I had no clue what to do but searching the forum gave me some ideas and voila.  Won't win an award but I got a lot of satisfaction from actually creating something...thanks to a friend with a cricut!  Sorry about the picture quality!


----------



## sherreis

happygo said:


> This is the FE I gave on our Dream cruise last week.  I am about the least crafty person I know so I was pretty happy how it turned out out.  I had no clue what to do but searching the forum gave me some ideas and voila.  Won't win an award but I got a lot of satisfaction from actually creating something...thanks to a friend with a cricut!  Sorry about the picture quality!



Great job!,


----------



## Disney Addicted

Love it happygo!

Mind if I steal the idea for my scrapbook?  One glance and I can think of several ways to modify it to add a few new pages in my Disney vacation album!


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

happygo said:


>



Great job! See, you are crafty afterall!
Tell me, are those bottle caps or just cricut pictures of bottle caps? How did you do them if they are bottle caps? I'm playing with an FE idea but not sure how one does bottle caps...

Thanks!


----------



## mainstreetmagic

Very cute!! You should be really proud of yourself!


----------



## wachnicki

I love it!!


----------



## morgansmom2000

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Great job! See, you are crafty afterall!
> Tell me, are those bottle caps or just cricut pictures of bottle caps? How did you do them if they are bottle caps? I'm playing with an FE idea but not sure how one does bottle caps...
> 
> Thanks!



EK Success makes those bottle caps, here's a link.

Love the frame!


----------



## JoyaDelMar

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Great job! See, you are crafty afterall!
> Tell me, are those bottle caps or just cricut pictures of bottle caps? How did you do them if they are bottle caps? I'm playing with an FE idea but not sure how one does bottle caps...
> 
> Thanks!



They also sell them at my local craft/scrapbooking store (Michael's in my case). I'm actually incorporating them into a FE gift for upcoming cruise myself! 

I also found "blank" bottle caps at the craft store that were sold with fastenings to make jewelry and things. Apparently they are part of some sort of new kids art fad?


----------



## pjstevens

happygo said:


> This is the FE I gave on our Dream cruise last week.  I am about the least crafty person I know so I was pretty happy how it turned out out.  I had no clue what to do but searching the forum gave me some ideas and voila.  Won't win an award but I got a lot of satisfaction from actually creating something...thanks to a friend with a cricut!  Sorry about the picture quality!



Rebecca, I JUST LOVED this gift!!!!  I had to make extra sure it stayed safe during our extended stay.  I cannot wait to print some photos to put in it.

For someone who isn't 'crafty' you did an amazing job.  It was great to meet you


----------



## pjstevens

xginny1008x said:


> Hi all! Doing the B2B Cruise out of New York June 10th 2012. Took 4 days to get through every ones messages  Have seen some very creative ideas. Hope know one mines me borrowing some Already have somethings on order. Not saying what I am making  Looking forward to meeting those on same cruise



Ginny,  we are on that cruise (link below).  Come on over (we also have a f/b group - link in first post I believe).


----------



## happygo

Disney Addicted said:


> Love it happygo!
> 
> Mind if I steal the idea for my scrapbook?  One glance and I can think of several ways to modify it to add a few new pages in my Disney vacation album!



Please do!  I'd flattered I could come up with anything that anyone would want to copy!


----------



## happygo

pjstevens said:


> Rebecca, I JUST LOVED this gift!!!!  I had to make extra sure it stayed safe during our extended stay.  I cannot wait to print some photos to put in it.
> 
> For someone who isn't 'crafty' you did an amazing job.  It was great to meet you



It was great to meet you too, Patricia!  I'm so glad you liked it.  I wish I would have taken a picture of the mat with the 5x7 openings also- I actually liked that one better but the store was out!  

Herman Tripletts- Indeed, the bottle caps were purchased at Michaels.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Thanks happygo!


----------



## Wests4Disney

Door/Refrigerator magnets

Necklaces for ladies and pre-teen, teens:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Luggage handle covers to identify luggage easier:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




maraca keychain: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




crayon roll-up with mini coloring book:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Christmas ornament with cruise ship and date inside:


----------



## pjstevens

Wow, I want to go on that cruise!!!!



Wests4Disney said:


> Door/Refrigerator magnets
> 
> Necklaces for ladies and pre-teen, teens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luggage handle covers to identify luggage easier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maraca keychain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crayon roll-up with mini coloring book:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas ornament with cruise ship and date inside:


----------



## Chicogirl

I would love to post a picture of the FE gifts I'm giving, but I just can't figure it out. Do I need to use photo bucket or something like that or is there a faster way?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Wests4Disney said:


> Door/Refrigerator magnets
> 
> Necklaces for ladies and pre-teen, teens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luggage handle covers to identify luggage easier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maraca keychain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crayon roll-up with mini coloring book:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas ornament with cruise ship and date inside:



Wow, they are all amazing.



Chicogirl said:


> I would love to post a picture of the FE gifts I'm giving, but I just can't figure it out. Do I need to use photo bucket or something like that or is there a faster way?



Yes, you need to use something like Photobucket and then use the image code.

Corinna


----------



## amyabella

I would like to thank everyone who posted pictures.  We are going on our first disney cruise and you have me many wonderful ideas.


----------



## Chicogirl

[FONT=&quot]http://disneycruisefegifts.shutterfly.com/[/FONT]

Here are my Fe gifts. Hope this works, I'm still trying to learn to do this correctly. If not I'll try again later

Tote bag, pencil W/Disney wonder 2011, Highlighters, mini note book, Disney mini Puzzle, crayons, Deck of cards, stickers,bottle cap magnets, turkey pin, maraca key chain, excursion kit- sanitizer, sand brush, mickey band aids,  mini beach balls.


----------



## cntkg1

Chicogirl said:


> [FONT=&quot]http://disneycruisefegifts.shutterfly.com/[/FONT]
> 
> Here are my Fe gifts. Hope this works, I'm still trying to learn to do this correctly. If not I'll try again later
> 
> Tote bag, pencil W/Disney wonder 2011, Highlighters, mini note book, Disney mini Puzzle, crayons, Deck of cards, stickers,bottle cap magnets, turkey pin, maraca key chain, excursion kit- sanitizer, sand brush, mickey band aids,  mini beach balls.



Sent you a pm, Chicogirl.


----------



## Chicogirl

OK, I think I did it. Here is a Picture. 

We have Tote bags, Highlighters, Pencil's with Disney Wonder 2011 printed, note pad, Turkey pins, Bottle cap magnets with Disney image, Stickers, Puzzles, crayons, maraca key chains, and Excursion kit- Beach sand brush, hand sanitizer, mickey band aids, mini beach balls.


----------



## Chicogirl

OK, the picture came up, now it looks like I need to work on sizing.


----------



## wachnicki

Some really cute stuff!


----------



## morgansmom2000

Great idea!


----------



## lee122668

dolpingirl47,
Your gifts look awesome...did you make them all yourself? Can you tell me about the necklaces, the luggage handles, and the ornament....how you made them or where you purchased them....

Thanks,


----------



## silmarg

Here is what we gave out on a cruise just two weeks ago:


----------



## bgkpw

silmarg said:


> Here is what we gave out on a cruise just two weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> I bet everyone loved getting their gift!


----------



## Wests4Disney

lee122668 said:


> dolpingirl47,
> Your gifts look awesome...did you make them all yourself? Can you tell me about the necklaces, the luggage handles, and the ornament....how you made them or where you purchased them....
> 
> Thanks,


I did make them all myself: 
The luggage handle covers are made by using 2 pieces material 6"x6 1/2" and 1 same size batting for inside, sew into square, flip out, stitch over area flipped in, and sew on piece of velcro. Here are some directions: http://littlebirdiesecrets.blogspot.com/2009/06/how-to-make-luggage-handle-cover.html

The ornament is made with transparency (inkjet), design and print the photo on 2.5" circle size, cut out and roll to place inside of clear ornament.

The necklaces are modge podge with glass tiles and pictures that I designed, or if I knew the initial, it was a letter on the background.

the crayon roll-ups were made using these instructions: http://www.skiptomylou.org/2007/04/25/on-a-roll/
The coloring books, I made by shrinking some free printable disney coloring pages to 1/4 sheet and then bound them.


----------



## dizneeat

bgkpw said:


> silmarg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what we gave out on a cruise just two weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> I bet everyone loved getting their gift!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE sure did!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## dolphingirl47

lee122668 said:


> dolpingirl47,
> Your gifts look awesome...did you make them all yourself? Can you tell me about the necklaces, the luggage handles, and the ornament....how you made them or where you purchased them....
> 
> Thanks,



I wish I could take credit for them, but I merely commented on how lovely they were. I will post my goodies once I am back from my cruise.



silmarg said:


> Here is what we gave out on a cruise just two weeks ago:



I love the idea.

Corinna


----------



## silmarg

dizneeat said:


> bgkpw said:
> 
> 
> 
> WE sure did!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Karin!  Your Mickey pouch was the most creative hand made gift I ever rec'd... Have u posted it here?
Click to expand...


----------



## dthogue

If you are on either of these Dream cruises please don't look - if not here is pic of the post it note holder and matching pen that I made for our cruises.


----------



## Cheryl726

dthogue said:


> If you are on either of these Dream cruises please don't look - if not here is pic of the post it note holder and matching pen that I made for our cruises.



I like this!  How did you make it?


----------



## dizneeat

silmarg said:


> dizneeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Karin!  Your Mickey pouch was the most creative hand made gift I ever rec'd... Have u posted it here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Sil! I haven't posted it yet, I am still working at my photos!  We only got back on Sunday and were back to work on Monday - no fun with a 6 hour time change!
Click to expand...


----------



## dthogue

Cheryl726 said:


> I like this!  How did you make it?



I used a plastic 4x6 frame, card stock for the background.  The graphic came from the DIS creative board and added ribbon.  The pen is Pentel RSVP. 

Here is the link to the website I used for directions.  Very easy and not too expensive!

http://www.craftster.org/video/How-to-make-Acrylic-Post-it-Note-Holder-100563573


----------



## 4mousefans

Please pardon a newbie question.... 
How do you find out information about exchanges on your cruise?  We are cruising on the Magic, January 14th Eastern.  Thank you!


----------



## tinkmom2

4mousefans said:


> Please pardon a newbie question....
> How do you find out information about exchanges on your cruise?  We are cruising on the Magic, January 14th Eastern.  Thank you!



Go to the Dismeets section next to the Disney Cruise line board and look for your date. If you don't find your date you can start a new thread by leaving a note for the mod there.


----------



## Minnie Monellen

4mousefans said:


> Please pardon a newbie question....
> How do you find out information about exchanges on your cruise?  We are cruising on the Magic, January 14th Eastern.  Thank you!




Have a great cruise!  

January 14, 2012 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2580709

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2726262 - Kids thread


----------



## tinkmom2

Here's one of the things I finished for my October 16th cruise. http://i902.photobucket.com/albums/ac226/tinkmom2/001-2.jpg


----------



## PRCMickey

We did the FE for the first time on our Alaskan Cruise. We really enjoyed it and I had fun making our gifts to give. I put Mickey heads on small bags and each family got one with a deck of Disney playing cards, 2 bookmarks, a keychain, and each kid in the room got a Disney pencil. Here are some pictures of what I made. (this is my first post with pictures so hopefully this works)


----------



## nikicares

We just returned from the Sept 11 sailing of the Disney Dream, and I can now post pictures of the FE gifts we (my daughter and I) made for this cruise  Hope everyone enjoyed them and I can not wait to start on ideas for our Fantasy Cruise in April!

We included in the pencil case, photo book, note pad, pencil, dalmation pen, stickers, pirate band aid, pirate tattoo, and 3 note cards.






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## nikicares

Also here is a picture of the many gifts that we received on our Sept 11th Disney Dream cruise! So many talented people out there  

I did not take a picture of ALL the candy we received, lots and lots of great muchies for us to enjoy! 

Thank you to everyone who participated, we always enjoy the fun and excitement the FE brings!

Many great things such as: pictrure frame with stickers to decorate, hand made pluto pillow (teen daughter loves this), stickers, note pads, pens/pencils, rum, tea towels (love these), magnets, hand sanitazer/band aid kits, straw, yo yo, book markers, luggage tags (love these they are already in use), playing cards, ornament, Disney coffee mug with dream picture , post cards from amazing locations, and so much more.... lots of fun things!  Love them all.... hubby loved the chocolates and candy!   Good times and THANK YOU TO EVERYONE!! 






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## dizneeat

Finally ........
here are the FE gifts we gave during our triple cruise Aug 21 - Sept 1 on the DREAM.
There were a few back to back cruisers signed up for the FE, so we needed a "wider" array of gifts. 






On our first night we gave out nametag magnets for everyone in the stateroom






Our next gift were homemade bookmarks, which had the name of the person on one side and a panoramic view of our hometown on the back for the adults and a German Mickey Mouse character for the kids






the next day we handed out postcards we had printed - the photo is one that we took of the DREAM when we watched her sail out in February






Plus we handed out homemade CDs with photos of Austria 






Hand knitted Mickey pouches, that held a packet of handkerchiefs

and some trial size candy.

For the back to backers we had some extra gifts






Haribo "backpacks" which I had found in a newly opened Haribo store here






Postcards of our home town






Homemade cookbooks with Austrian specialities






Homemade doorhangers











and homemade keyrings

We also carried some bought gifts that included stickers, jojos, pencil cases and puzzles.


----------



## Evan&Kimberly

Wow You Did A Great Job!


----------



## go time hawaii

GOODNESS DIZNEEAT! AMAZING!! Creative thoughtful and _FABULOUS!_ When is your next cruise? I wanna be on your cruise!!


----------



## dizneeat

go time hawaii said:


> GOODNESS DIZNEEAT! AMAZING!! Creative thoughtful and _FABULOUS!_ When is your next cruise? I wanna be on your cruise!!



Thanks for your kind words!  

Next cruises? 
Feb 19 - 23
Aug 24 - 29
Aug 29 - Sept 2 ........ and they are all cruises on the Disney DREAM, hoping they will all do FE too!


----------



## tinkmom2

dizneeat said:


> Thanks for your kind words!
> 
> Next cruises?
> Feb 19 - 23
> Aug 24 - 29
> Aug 29 - Sept 2 ........ and they are all cruises on the Disney DREAM, hoping they will all do FE too!



Karin you caught the cruise bug I see We are going on our third DCL cruise in October.  Your gifts looked great! Thanks for reminding me I need to get something from my hometown!


----------



## morgansmom2000

Karin, those are awesome!  Where did you get the magnets done?


----------



## ppiew

Absolutely beautiful and a ton of work no doubt.  I am sure FE folks were gasping each time they returned to their room.  Way to go!!!


----------



## LilTish

getting so many ideas, still finalizing something else little to do for the kids in my group.  Can't wait to post pics of ours when we get back.


----------



## lee122668

How did you make the magnets with each person name on them....super cute!!!


----------



## silmarg

Karin.. You did a fantastic job... some great items!  My kids loved them all.

How'd you make the name tags? They were perfect!


----------



## dizneeat

morgansmom2000 said:


> Karin, those are awesome!  Where did you get the magnets done?





lee122668 said:


> How did you make the magnets with each person name on them....super cute!!!





silmarg said:


> Karin.. You did a fantastic job... some great items!  My kids loved them all.
> 
> How'd you make the name tags? They were perfect!



The magnets are actually home-made. We found a name-tag on the internet, which Tom then changed. He added our logo, the Austrian Mickey ears and everyone's name. We printed it on magnetic paper and I sat a few afternoons cutting them out!  (For the three cruises there were nearly 200 of those to make!)
It was pretty easy to make, just a little time consuming cutting them out.

Oh, and Sil, your map with the Bahamian currency on it ended up in Tom's little DREAM museum ! He got a Donald statue and a ship's model and your map is hung behind it! Looks cool! Thank you again!


----------



## morgansmom2000

You must have incredibly steady hands!  Color me impressed


----------



## silmarg

dizneeat said:


> Oh, and Sil, your map with the Bahamian currency on it ended up in Tom's little DREAM museum ! He got a Donald statue and a ship's model and your map is hung behind it! Looks cool! Thank you again!


Your welcome!  And I am so glad Tom liked it!  



morgansmom2000 said:


> You must have incredibly steady hands!  Color me impressed


I agree they were perfectly shaped.  You do have a steady hand.


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

This is a terrible picture ... but here's what we made:






Christmas ornament (clear plastic ornament, so it would be easier for people to transport back home ~ purchased at Michaels) filled with:

sand
2 shells
3 Mickey beads

and personalized ribbon that said:  _DVC Member Cruise ~ September 18-22, 2011_

We had fun making them!!


----------



## ladybug23

ILoveDisney&Cruising said:


> This is a terrible picture ... but here's what we made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas ornament (clear plastic ornament, so it would be easier for people to transport back home ~ purchased at Michaels) filled with:
> 
> sand
> 2 shells
> 3 Mickey beads
> 
> and personalized ribbon that said:  _DVC Member Cruise ~ September 18-22, 2011_
> 
> We had fun making them!!



Beautiful!!! I look forward to getting mine in December 2012 

Love ya Sista! 

I can't post here what I am giving out until after my 11/6/11 cruise is over.  But I am excited to show off my handy work!


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

ILoveDisney&Cruising said:


> This is a terrible picture ... but here's what we made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas ornament (clear plastic ornament, so it would be easier for people to transport back home ~ purchased at Michaels) filled with:
> 
> sand
> 2 shells
> 3 Mickey beads
> 
> and personalized ribbon that said:  _DVC Member Cruise ~ September 18-22, 2011_
> 
> We had fun making them!!



You're right, the picture doesn't do it justice.  They are great!  We love ours.  Thanks so much!!!  How in the world did you pack them so they didn't break?


----------



## kiddisney

hi - great ornaments - if haven't left - just one note - you may want to glue the tops on - we did the same thing for our alaska cruise - bringing the jersey shore to our fe's - and we had a lot of sand leakage - and also a couple of cracked tops - and we really cushioned then - but they do make a great fe - good luck


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

ILoveDisney&Cruising said:


> This is a terrible picture ... but here's what we made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas ornament (clear plastic ornament, so it would be easier for people to transport back home ~ purchased at Michaels) filled with:
> 
> sand
> 2 shells
> 3 Mickey beads
> 
> and personalized ribbon that said:  _DVC Member Cruise ~ September 18-22, 2011_
> 
> We had fun making them!!



We LOVE the ornament!!!  I think I actually let out a squeal when I pulled it out of my FE because I thought it was SO cute!!!!!  And, how in the WORLD did you get those onto the ship without them breaking?!


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

Where did you find the cool Mickey beads?  I LOVE the ornaments and wish I could have one!


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

Luckymomoftwo said:


> We LOVE the ornament!!!  I think I actually let out a squeal when I pulled it out of my FE because I thought it was SO cute!!!!!  And, how in the WORLD did you get those onto the ship without them breaking?!



Thanks!  I'm glad you liked it.

We packed them into plastic shoeboxes - 10 ornaments per box ... and put the shoeboxes in a carry-on.  They are actually PLASTIC ornaments - bought them at Michaels around this time last year, although they might stock them year-round.

_someone else asked about the beads:_

The Mickey beads are from elastic bracelets purchased at WDW.  I think there are 33(ish) beads per bracelet, so we just cut the elastic and used several per ornament.

_personalized ribbon:_

bought from eBay, but there are many places online that sell personalized wedding ribbons, etc.

I swiped the whole idea from someone else here on the DIS - so sorry I can't remember who, but thank you, whoever you are!!!


----------



## stitchnbead3

ILoveDisney&Cruising said:


> This is a terrible picture ... but here's what we made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas ornament (clear plastic ornament, so it would be easier for people to transport back home ~ purchased at Michaels) filled with:
> 
> sand
> 2 shells
> 3 Mickey beads
> 
> and personalized ribbon that said:  _DVC Member Cruise ~ September 18-22, 2011_
> 
> We had fun making them!!




We loved getting this ornament, very creative - Thanks!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

Here's what I made for our cruise:   Magnets with names, magnets with a picture of the ship and the dates of the cruise, and a picture frame.  When I started making the picture frames, I had no idea how much time they were actually going to take.  But I was pleased with the finished product!    (And I hope the recipients were too)  The picture in the frame is a copy of the post card that is in the desk drawer in the staterooms...I just printed a bunch of copies at Walgreens.


----------



## JustTJ

Luckymomoftwo, we received your picture frame on the 1st part of your B2B (which was the last half of our B2B)  I love the frame!!  I made similar for our cruise last fall on the magic.  I have the frame you gave us, displayed on our fire place mantel, and the magnets are on the fridge   Lovely Gifts


----------



## Cruella 66

I love the Christmas ornament idea...and already bought the clear ornaments @ Michaels!  You can get personalized ribbon on Ebay?  Where?  I wonder if I could buy the braclets in the Disney Store....  I love the magnet ideas too...

Tell me, is there an about amount per FE one should do?  This is my first time at this rodeo.


----------



## RinkyTinkyTinky

I just finished my FEs and wanted to share them with you guys since I got my ideas from right here on this thread!  I can't credit everyone now since I don't remember where each idea came from, but thank you to everyone for your ideas and for those of you who do Disigns for all of us to use!  

Here's what I made:

Bookmarks for the kids...











And for the adults...











Then I made goodie bags for everyone with personalized bag toppers.  I tried to find as much Disney themed candy as possible to go in them.  I found Cars Pop Rocks, Tinker Bell Sweetarts, Pixy Stix (we call them pixie dust sticks!), and gummy pirate teeth!   My DD tried them and said they were all good! 
















And last but not least, I got small glass bottles with corks from Micheal's and put some sea glass in the bottom of each one.  Then I made Disney Cruise Line tags from my scrapbooking stuff and tied some ribbon around the necks of the bottles.  On the backside of the tags I put the date that we would be at Castaway Cay.  Finally, I wrote a little poem to explain what to do with the bottles and rolled them up and stuck them inside.











Back of the tag...






My poem...


----------



## LindaBabe

those are clever!  You gals spent a lot of time and effort making those lovely gifts, Rinkytinky and Luckymom!


----------



## KaryCam

RinkyTinkyTinky said:


> And last but not least, I got small glass bottles with corks from Micheal's and put some sea glass in the bottom of each one.  Then I made Disney Cruise Line tags from my scrapbooking stuff and tied some ribbon around the necks of the bottles.  On the backside of the tags I put the date that we would be at Castaway Cay.  Finally, I wrote a little poem to explain what to do with the bottles and rolled them up and stuck them inside.



I did an idea like this for my cruise coming up too. But I made it a local thing by filling it with sand and giving info about my local beach. It was named the 2011 best beach in the USA.


----------



## mainstreetmagic

RinkyTinkyTinky said:


> And last but not least, I got small glass bottles with corks from Micheal's and put some sea glass in the bottom of each one.  Then I made Disney Cruise Line tags from my scrapbooking stuff and tied some ribbon around the necks of the bottles.  On the backside of the tags I put the date that we would be at Castaway Cay.  Finally, I wrote a little poem to explain what to do with the bottles and rolled them up and stuck them inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the tag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My poem...



These are just beautiful.  I love this idea!


----------



## mbbarron

Ok, I'm a little intimidated by all the beautiful pictures of these super crafty homemade FE's.  

I am participating in my first FE and found these really nice solid colored stainless steel water bottles at a good price but need ideas on how to customize them.  At first I was thinking I would just take a sharpie and put "the so and so family" on them with a tag that has our cruise details.  But I'm not sure my handwriting is going to come out all that well.

Suggestions on how to make these look nice?  Keep in mind that I don't have fancy crafting supplies!  But I'm good with the printer!

TIA!


----------



## thesaurinis

I am posting a picture of all of our FE gifts (I hope I had it all added in minus a few candy snacks the kids ate. LOL)

Also I am posting 2 pictures of the gifts I handed out. I also took a Hershey Candy bar and wrapped the bottom with black and the top with red and put 2 white buttons on it to look like Mickey clothes, but forgot to take a picture and didn't have any extras. Crazy of me I know but oh well. I sure hope everyone in our FE swap on the Disney Dream from 9/25-29/2011 enjoyed all the gifts as much as I enjoyed making them. We had a great time and were first time DCL cruisers so had no idea what to expect.


----------



## miry

mbbarron said:


> Ok, I'm a little intimidated by all the beautiful pictures of these super crafty homemade FE's.
> 
> I am participating in my first FE and found these really nice solid colored stainless steel water bottles at a good price but need ideas on how to customize them.  At first I was thinking I would just take a sharpie and put "the so and so family" on them with a tag that has our cruise details.  But I'm not sure my handwriting is going to come out all that well.
> 
> Suggestions on how to make these look nice?  Keep in mind that I don't have fancy crafting supplies!  But I'm good with the printer!
> 
> TIA!



hi tia, check online for clear waterproof labels. We did the same the for a state convention last year and they came out well. I know they come in various sizes and you can purchase them by the sheet. sorry i  don't have a direct link anymore


----------



## dthogue

RinkyTinkyTinky said:


> I just finished my FEs and wanted to share them with you guys since I got my ideas from right here on this thread!  I can't credit everyone now since I don't remember where each idea came from, but thank you to everyone for your ideas and for those of you who do Disigns for all of us to use!
> 
> Here's what I made:
> 
> Bookmarks for the kids...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the adults...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made goodie bags for everyone with personalized bag toppers.  I tried to find as much Disney themed candy as possible to go in them.  I found Cars Pop Rocks, Tinker Bell Sweetarts, Pixy Stix (we call them pixie dust sticks!), and gummy pirate teeth!   My DD tried them and said they were all good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, I got small glass bottles with corks from Micheal's and put some sea glass in the bottom of each one.  Then I made Disney Cruise Line tags from my scrapbooking stuff and tied some ribbon around the necks of the bottles.  On the backside of the tags I put the date that we would be at Castaway Cay.  Finally, I wrote a little poem to explain what to do with the bottles and rolled them up and stuck them inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the tag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My poem...



I love your bottles - cute idea.

but, If I remember correctly there are signs posted on Castaway Cay about not removing sand and shells from the beach.  They want you to leave those things for others to enjoy!


----------



## marciemouse

Found this thread yesterday morning... Guess what I did over the last 36 hours?! We are taking our first cruise in March, and I'm excited to participate in a FE exchange. My two DD's will enjoy it a lot, I think!

Quick question, there were several references to lanyards and KTTW holders on here. Does DCL give each guest a lanyard with ID holder? Or should we plan on making/bringing our own?


----------



## MickeyMaz

itgirl1002 said:


> Here are the FE gifts I gave on our cruise.  We were on the Dream for a 5 night Double Dip June21-26.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of them are different colors on the outside and the inside first page - I ran out of white cardtock the night before we were leaving and had no other choice!!



We got ours, Thanks!!!!


----------



## morgansmom2000

marciemouse said:


> Found this thread yesterday morning... Guess what I did over the last 36 hours?! We are taking our first cruise in March, and I'm excited to participate in a FE exchange. My two DD's will enjoy it a lot, I think!
> 
> Quick question, there were several references to lanyards and KTTW holders on here. Does DCL give each guest a lanyard with ID holder? Or should we plan on making/bringing our own?



I think DCL gives out lanyards to people on their second cruise (I've only taken one!).  A person on our cruise thread ordered lanyards from Lanyardlab.com to go with our theme.  HTH.


----------



## marciemouse

morgansmom2000 said:


> I think DCL gives out lanyards to people on their second cruise (I've only taken one!).  A person on our cruise thread ordered lanyards from Lanyardlab.com to go with our theme.  HTH.



Thanks! And thanks to you all for the great FE gift ideas. I was so inspired that I brought the idea up on our meet thread to see if anyone is interested!


----------



## ladybug23

morgansmom2000 said:


> I think DCL gives out lanyards to people on their second cruise (I've only taken one!).  A person on our cruise thread ordered lanyards from Lanyardlab.com to go with our theme.  HTH.



Yes, you get a lanyard when you check in, whether it is your first cruise or 100th.  They are different colors based on your number of prior cruises, and honestly I think they are great and very comfortable. so, unless you really want to I wouldn't waste any money buying new ones.  Many times you have to order a minimum of 100 lanyards, so not really worth it.


----------



## marciemouse

ladybug23 said:


> Yes, you get a lanyard when you check in, whether it is your first cruise or 100th.  They are different colors based on your number of prior cruises, and honestly I think they are great and very comfortable. so, unless you really want to I wouldn't waste any money buying new ones.  Many times you have to order a minimum of 100 lanyards, so not really worth it.



Thanks! Does the lanyard come with a little ID pocket pouch? If so, how does the pouch close? Real zipper, ziplock, etc?


----------



## Octoberbride03

ladybug23 said:


> Yes, you get a lanyard when you check in, whether it is your first cruise or 100th.  They are different colors based on your number of prior cruises, and honestly I think they are great and very comfortable. so, unless you really want to I wouldn't waste any money buying new ones.  Many times you have to order a minimum of 100 lanyards, so not really worth it.



We didn't get a lanyard with our first cruise.  I had to buy mine.  When we check in on Sat.  we will get them  because his is our 2nd cruise.


----------



## jpabst17216

I bought diaper bags from the dollar store and used my cricut to personalize each one. It made a cute bag.


----------



## DizDragonfly

ladybug23 said:


> Yes, you get a lanyard when you check in, whether it is your first cruise or 100th.



No, you don't get a lanyard when you check in for your first cruise (unless things have changed in the last couple of weeks).  However, if you are a DVC member, they will usually leave you lanyards (with the clear pocket) in your stateroom on the first night of your cruise.  If you aren't a member, you may be able to get lanyards from the DVC desk, if you ask nicely.  No guarantees though.


----------



## thesaurinis

ladybug23 said:


> Yes, you get a lanyard when you check in, whether it is your first cruise or 100th.  They are different colors based on your number of prior cruises, and honestly I think they are great and very comfortable. so, unless you really want to I wouldn't waste any money buying new ones.  Many times you have to order a minimum of 100 lanyards, so not really worth it.



we just cruised last week for the first time with DCL (cruised with others before) and we did not get a lanyard. The only people I saw with Lanyards were people who were Club members and they had Silver, or gold ones. I personally wouldn't of used it anyway. i hate anything hanging from my neck and it was just easier to keep my KTTW in my pocket or my shorts or my beach cover up pocket.


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

Ditto here...no lanyards on our first cruise in May.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

jpabst17216 said:


> I bought diaper bags from the dollar store and used my cricut to personalize each one. It made a cute bag.



Really nice!


----------



## stitchnbead3

Luckymomoftwo said:


> Here's what I made for our cruise:   Magnets with names, magnets with a picture of the ship and the dates of the cruise, and a picture frame.  When I started making the picture frames, I had no idea how much time they were actually going to take.  But I was pleased with the finished product!    (And I hope the recipients were too)  The picture in the frame is a copy of the post card that is in the desk drawer in the staterooms...I just printed a bunch of copies at Walgreens.



Hey, we got these too!  Loved them all.  Can't figure put how to post or I would post mine too.


----------



## AmandEm

I have been thinking about our FE gift for months!!   I am usually a pretty crafty person but I have to keep the weight of the gift in mind as we are flying in from PA.  After many failed attempts to make a cute gift that isn't going to make my suitcase weigh a ton, I came up with the follow...... **Nov.27th cruisers NO PEEKING**













A cookbook with recipes from Pittsburgh.  I also included some pages with facts about the city and another where guest can learn "Pittsburghese".  You know, since us folk from Pittsburgh kind of have our own language going on over here 
























and of course I will be wrapping them in a bag with a pretty bow


----------



## tinkmom2

AmandEm said:


> I have been thinking about our FE gift for months!!   I am usually a pretty crafty person but I have to keep the weight of the gift in mind as we are flying in from PA.  After many failed attempts to make a cute gift that isn't going to make my suitcase weigh a ton, I came up with the follow...... **Nov.27th cruisers NO PEEKING**
> 
> I love your idea!


----------



## morgansmom2000

We did not get a lanyard for our first cruise.  I think once you become Castaway Club members (after your first), you get a lanyard in your stateroom.


----------



## jpabst17216

That's so cute! My favorite gifts to give are those specific to my home town. I may have to copy that one!
You can also ship packages to the port terminal in florida so you won't have to worry about making weight at the airport.


----------



## ladybug23

marciemouse said:


> Thanks! Does the lanyard come with a little ID pocket pouch? If so, how does the pouch close? Real zipper, ziplock, etc?



Yes, the pouch is a very nice zip lock type - however I stand corrected on you receiving one for your first cruise.  Although they do sell them in the gift shop if you don't receive one.



Octoberbride03 said:


> We didn't get a lanyard with our first cruise.  I had to buy mine.  When we check in on Sat.  we will get them  because his is our 2nd cruise.



I guess I was fortunate on my first cruise back in 2008?  Maybe it is because I have a personal financial relationship with Disney? LOL. I can almost hear the CM saying "Um, why yes Mrs. X, we have your room ready and because you spend most of your income directly with Disney here are your free lanyards! We don't normally give them to our first time cruisers but because you have your paycheck directly deposited to us we will make an exception for you." LOL.


----------



## wachnicki

I love the Pittsburg stuff! Cute idea and very informative


----------



## BryBry3

can someone explain how this works......i know you hang that thingy on the fish outside of room....what im confused about is ..1)how to sign up for it...dont get I.M. someone to get on the list....2)and then what to get to bring? how much of the item? 3) when do you put it in everyones pouch..is there a rotation.. ..please help.. i leave in 2 weeks on the oct. 23rd cruise for the wonder and i really want to do this ..sounds fun and exciting..i have a 7yr old daughter who will thinks this is the best  thing ever

thanks for any info


----------



## Evan&Kimberly

BryBry3 said:


> can someone explain how this works......i know you hang that thingy on the fish outside of room....what im confused about is ..1)how to sign up for it...dont get I.M. someone to get on the list....2)and then what to get to bring? how much of the item? 3) when do you put it in everyones pouch..is there a rotation.. ..please help.. i leave in 2 weeks on the oct. 23rd cruise for the wonder and i really want to do this ..sounds fun and exciting..i have a 7yr old daughter who will thinks this is the best  thing ever
> 
> thanks for any info



 Go to your meet and greet thread if you tell me what ship and date I will post the link and you can ask them if they are doing a FE and if so you want to particiapte! Ok I guess I should have read on, they may have already closed your FE  but here is the link 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2529891


----------



## 1DCL11

Here is my FE... cant show the gifts yet... we leave on 10/23 !


----------



## 7evans

Canvas bags for each cabin ...  










Metal Water bottles for the men and teenage boys...





Necklaces for the Women ... (the back of the charm says, "Disney Wonder, October 2011)









Necklaces for the teenage girls ... (pink and black zebra or pink and brown cheetah)...

















Watches and PEZ for the little boys ... 









For the little girls, hair bow or necklace ...  












(Charm made out of polymer clay)

Gifts I made for my kids ...
Autograph books: (which they had a BLAST getting signed!)








T-shirt, pants, notebook and pens for the girls:




Clock ... I used a basic clock from Walmart or Target, and popped the top off, took the hands out (gently), and then cut out the clock design and glued it in, replaced the hands, and top)




Embroidered towels ...




Photo books ... from the Dollar store, with details from my vinyl cutter




Our Family T-shirts:




We wore our shirts on embarkation, and were even stopped by Christian, the cruise director ... he told us that they were his favorite shirts he's seen!  
I also made pillowcases and a photo mat.  We got both of them signed ... I'll have to take pics later and post them.
sorry this post is so long!   But I had such a great time preparing for this trip!  Now I need a vacation to recover!  
Mindy


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

7 Evans:

OH MY WORD!!!!!  ALL your 'stuff' is completely incredible!!!  How lucky those FE participants were!

And the family gifts = equally amazing!!!

P.S.  Have you ever thought of opening an etsy shop?    I'd be first in line!  

Christian was right -- I  the shirts!!!   What does the fine print say?  "Family ___" (reunion? vacation?) and what's to the left of "October 2011"?  EDITED: I squinted harder  ... I think it says "Mexican Riviera"?  

SUPERB job on everything!!!!!!


----------



## Woobie

7 Evans... will you adopt me? At the very least, will you go on my next cruise with me? Those are AWESOME!!!


----------



## LindaBabe

Those gifts are AMAZING!  I have NEVER seen any so elaborate before.  ILove is right - you *SHOULD* open an ETSY shop!


----------



## heatherLOVESmickey

I agree with the others and echo what they said, you should open up your own busy. If not on etsy why not a blog! You do great work!


----------



## clarefb

Woobie said:


> 7 Evans... will you adopt me? At the very least, will you go on my next cruise with me? Those are AWESOME!!!



 me too, me too!!!  Or at least cruise with me next time!  Pretty please?!?!?!  I LOVE everything - tell me where it's from/how it was all done.  I'm in awe of you


----------



## ppiew

let me know when your next cruise is - i'm going!!!!!


----------



## morgansmom2000

Wow!  Wow!  Wow!

I need details!  Do you use a Cricut and SCAL or something else?!


----------



## Sinderelly

Those gifts are awesome! You are so talented and creative. I'm sure everyone on your cruise LOVED their gifts. Now when's your next cruise...


----------



## goofymom68

I'm joining the 7Evans fan list! Wow - anything we do for our cruise is going to pale in comparison.


----------



## dennisbryce

7evans said:


> Gifts I made for my kids ...
> Autograph books: (which they had a BLAST getting signed!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-shirt, pants, notebook and pens for the girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clock ... I used a basic clock from Walmart or Target, and popped the top off, took the hands out (gently), and then cut out the clock design and glued it in, replaced the hands, and top)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embroidered towels ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo books ... from the Dollar store, with details from my vinyl cutter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Family T-shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We wore our shirts on embarkation, and were even stopped by Christian, the cruise director ... he told us that they were his favorite shirts he's seen!
> I also made pillowcases and a photo mat.  We got both of them signed ... I'll have to take pics later and post them.
> sorry this post is so long!   But I had such a great time preparing for this trip!  Now I need a vacation to recover!
> Mindy



Did you make those shirts  Those are so cool 
You are very talented


----------



## jessica52877

Jumping on the fan wagon!! LOVE everything! I think we are going to cruise in January and need to figure out what I want to do for FE gifts!


----------



## Susiesark

Wow 7Evans, you went to a lot more work, and expense, than I ever thought of!  That's a lot of stuff to pack.  I'm jealous of your FE group.


----------



## 7evans

Thank you for all your kind words!  I decided that preparing for this cruise was like Christmas!  You spend so much time preparing and anticipating it, and then it's over!   

This was our first cruise with our family, so I wanted it to be perfect!  We have 5 kids, so family vacations are hard to plan, but this was by far my favorite!   We weren't able to re-book on board, but I am hoping that someday we will be able to cruise again!

Thanks again for the complements!  All the hard work was so worth it!!!

Mindy


----------



## 7evans

ILoveDisney&Cruising said:


> 7 Evans:
> 
> OH MY WORD!!!!!  ALL your 'stuff' is completely incredible!!!  How lucky those FE participants were!
> 
> And the family gifts = equally amazing!!!
> 
> P.S.  Have you ever thought of opening an etsy shop?    I'd be first in line!
> 
> Christian was right -- I  the shirts!!!   What does the fine print say?  "Family ___" (reunion? vacation?) and what's to the left of "October 2011"?  EDITED: I squinted harder  ... I think it says "Mexican Riviera"?
> SUPERB job on everything!!!!!!



Yes,  the shirts say "Family Vacation", but the fonts was terrible to work with!  My SIL and I promised that we would never use that one again!  By the time we finished making our FOURTEENTH shirt
and yes, at the bottom, it says, Mexican Riviera   October 2011
I used iron-on vinyl, and cut them out on my vinyl machine.  I have a machine from UScutter, but you could use a cricut or a silloutette.
some of the vinyl started to peel, but I re-ironed it when I got home, and washed them all and they seem to be doing fine!
Bought the t-shirts at Hobby Lobby when they were half price, and they were about $2 each!!!   About $2 worth of vinyl, so $4 per shirt!!!  


Mindy


----------



## AlaskaCruiseMom

7evans, did you put the logos on the totes too??   Your stuff is all a.maz.ing!


----------



## 7evans

morgansmom2000 said:


> Wow!  Wow!  Wow!
> 
> I need details!  Do you use a Cricut and SCAL or something else?!



I used my vinyl cutter which is from uscutter ... but I think SCAL would be better!  I hate the software that came with my cutter, (got it off of ebay a couple of years ago) ... 

The font is free from dafont

It took me a while to figure out the heat transfer vinyl, but once I did, I went a little crazy!  haha!

Good luck!

Mindy


----------



## 7evans

AlaskaCruiseMom said:


> 7evans, did you put the logos on the totes too??   Your stuff is all a.maz.ing!



yes, with heat-transfer vinyl.


----------



## morgansmom2000

7evans said:


> I used my vinyl cutter which is from uscutter ... but I think SCAL would be better!  I hate the software that came with my cutter, (got it off of ebay a couple of years ago) ...
> 
> The font is free from dafont
> 
> It took me a while to figure out the heat transfer vinyl, but once I did, I went a little crazy!  haha!
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Mindy



I used the heat transfer vinyl to make our shirts too, but with the Cricut.  Love what you did!


----------



## redheadtove

7evans said:


> Canvas bags for each cabin ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metal Water bottles for the men and teenage boys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I LOVE LOVE LOVE your Gifts!!!!  I have to ask, where did you get the bags and water bottles from... I'm looking for something to give at a FE gift for our New Years Cruise and I'm at such a loss. I'm not crafty at all.. Any info you can give me would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## marhs

7Evans - I'm sooooo impressed. But I must ask - how many cabins were in your group? Did you only have a few? I can't imagine making all that for too many cabins! 

Your work is gorgeous! So amazing!


----------



## Cruella 66

7evans said:


> Canvas bags for each cabin ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metal Water bottles for the men and teenage boys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Necklaces for the Women ... (the back of the charm says, "Disney Wonder, October 2011)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Necklaces for the teenage girls ... (pink and black zebra or pink and brown cheetah)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watches and PEZ for the little boys ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the little girls, hair bow or necklace ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Charm made out of polymer clay)
> 
> Gifts I made for my kids ...
> Autograph books: (which they had a BLAST getting signed!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-shirt, pants, notebook and pens for the girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clock ... I used a basic clock from Walmart or Target, and popped the top off, took the hands out (gently), and then cut out the clock design and glued it in, replaced the hands, and top)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embroidered towels ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo books ... from the Dollar store, with details from my vinyl cutter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Family T-shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We wore our shirts on embarkation, and were even stopped by Christian, the cruise director ... he told us that they were his favorite shirts he's seen!
> I also made pillowcases and a photo mat.  We got both of them signed ... I'll have to take pics later and post them.
> sorry this post is so long!   But I had such a great time preparing for this trip!  Now I need a vacation to recover!
> Mindy



OMG!!!    Do you hire out????  GORGEOUS!!!!!!


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

7evans - WOW


----------



## LindaBabe

Down to earth - somewhat more frugal and time saving ideas.

We received hand beaded key chains, beaded book marks, printed book marks, postcards made from photos, a totebag similar to 7evans, candy, magnets, a hand crocheted bottle cosy, an excursion survival kit (safety pin, tissue packet type things), and quite a few other items.  There were 25 people in each group on our cruise. 

 I gave to all groups - a tower of terror post card on Villains tonight day, and a set of stamped/matted  "embellishments" for photo album or scrapbook pages on Pirate day.  Thin, flat and light weight were the criteria, since I had to fly to Spain for the start of my cruise. Also, hand made cards for the birthdays and anniversaries that I knew about (again, too much time on my hands)

Next cruise, there are fewer than 30 participants.   I've decided to stop pin trading and I had quite a few traders left, that I'd picked up in lots on ebay.  I printed labels of explanation on address labels (for trading with cast members) and put them on squares of card stock.  A little embellishment, the pin stuck through, and voila - fast easy FE gifts for under $1. each.

I *may* make something else, too,  but it will just be for the fun of it and because I have time to kill


----------



## BryBry3

going on cruise next weekend...what is recommended for each room....do i do one gift? focuse on kids? do you always buy a gift for the husband in the room? i was thinking something for halloween for the kids...and something for the moms maybe a magnet...should i come up with something manly...if so any suggestions??? please give me feedback.............everyones gifts LOOK AMAZING!!!...FABOULAS JOB EVERYONE!!!

thx for your advice


----------



## LindaBabe

1 gift per room is sufficient. 

 If you want to do more than that, it's up to you. SOME of us tend to go overboard (that would occasionally be me and others I won't name) but it's entirely voluntary and dependent on the givers time and financial resources.  

I tend to NOT give person specific gifts - to complicated, too costly, and in most cases, if there's kids in the room they grab everything anyway.


----------



## jessica52877

BryBry3 said:


> going on cruise next weekend...what is recommended for each room....do i do one gift? focuse on kids? do you always buy a gift for the husband in the room? i was thinking something for halloween for the kids...and something for the moms maybe a magnet...should i come up with something manly...if so any suggestions??? please give me feedback.............everyones gifts LOOK AMAZING!!!...FABOULAS JOB EVERYONE!!!
> 
> thx for your advice



Every time I have cruised we have set the suggestions for FE's on our FE exchange. Sometimes we did just a cabin gift, sometimes a gift for the cabin along with the kids, etc. And then also sometimes just do as you feel fit so. I think each exchange is run a bit differently.


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

7Evans-I'm so impressed!!! 

I'm sending you a PM.


----------



## 1DCL11

BryBry3 said:


> going on cruise next weekend...what is recommended for each room....do i do one gift? focuse on kids? do you always buy a gift for the husband in the room? i was thinking something for halloween for the kids...and something for the moms maybe a magnet...should i come up with something manly...if so any suggestions??? please give me feedback.............everyones gifts LOOK AMAZING!!!...FABOULAS JOB EVERYONE!!!
> 
> thx for your advice



Im on your cruise BryBry  Just do whatever you feel is appropriate... I am doing a gift for each adult...and one for each kid.. but its completly up to you...


----------



## wachnicki

goofymom68 said:


> I'm joining the 7Evans fan list! Wow - anything we do for our cruise is going to pale in comparison.




Agree! I'm a fan too. WOW!


----------



## wachnicki

I like the pin trading idea.....good one!


----------



## dolphingirl47

&Cruising





ILoveDisney said:


> 7 Evans:
> 
> OH MY WORD!!!!!  ALL your 'stuff' is completely incredible!!!  How lucky those FE participants were!
> 
> And the family gifts = equally amazing!!!
> 
> P.S.  Have you ever thought of opening an etsy shop?    I'd be first in line!
> 
> Christian was right -- I  the shirts!!!   What does the fine print say?  "Family ___" (reunion? vacation?) and what's to the left of "October 2011"?  EDITED: I squinted harder  ... I think it says "Mexican Riviera"?
> 
> SUPERB job on everything!!!!!!





I was on that cruise and was lucky enough to get those fantastic gifts.

Corinna


----------



## 7evans

redheadtove said:


> 7evans said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canvas bags for each cabin ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metal Water bottles for the men and teenage boys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I LOVE LOVE LOVE your Gifts!!!!  I have to ask, where did you get the bags and water bottles from... I'm looking for something to give at a FE gift for our New Years Cruise and I'm at such a loss. I'm not crafty at all.. Any info you can give me would be greatly appreciated!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cost WAY LESS than you think!   Everything I made was found at the Dollar Store!   I found the canvas bags, metal water bottles, little boys' watches and Pez all at the Dollar store!   When I found the bags, I went to every Dollar store (Dollar Tree) in town!  I have looked, and haven't seen them since ... got them this summer
> 
> We only had about 20 cabins in our FE, so it wasn't too overwhelming ... It did take up an entire suitcase, but we were driving, so that wasn't a problem.
> 
> The beads for the necklaces, I ordered from China (super cheap from Pandahall)!
> 
> We were in an amazing FE group!!!   We received TONS of things EVERY DAY!!!  It was incredible!   Homemade necklaces, candy from Austrailia, note pads, custom pens, custom magnets, more candy!, and Disney band aids, which came in handy when my DD6 fell in the hallway running to see the princesses, and skinned her elbow       Beautiful Mickey ornament from my SIL, luggage tags, pirate goodies (including custom M&Ms!) , lotions, fingernail stickers,   and so much more!
> 
> It was the most amazing vacation we have ever been on!
> 
> Mindy
Click to expand...


----------



## sorul82?

Is it wrong to want to go on another cruise just to participate in the FE exchange?


----------



## swx72

I was on the First Mexican Riviera Cruise on the Wonder the other week, but we extended our stay in CA for a week so have only been back in town for a few days.  I'm afraid I'm going to cheat here and give you all a link to my blog as I have just done a post about the FE gifts that I gave.  This was our first cruise, our first Disney cruise and definitely my first FE.  I'm missing everyone and loved all the gifts that we received.  We loved getting back to our room to see what was hanging outside. I found so many ideas on this thread that I just didn't know where to stop, but still feel I could have put so much more effort into my gifts.  I just ran out of time in the end.

7evans I think you were originally going to be on that same cruise as me but then changed.

http://johnandsigrid.wordpress.com/2011/10/12/completed-fish-extenders/


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

sorul82? said:


> Is it wrong to want to go on another cruise just to participate in the FE exchange?



  Works for me!!


----------



## jpabst17216

MizDiz and 7Evans gifts were amazing! I was proud of my gifts, but I realize now I that I need to step up my game!


----------



## 7evans

Here is the blank clock design.
Just print it out on cardstock, cut it out, then place inside a basic clock from Target  ..  They are about $5
Pop off the top  ( I had to use a butter knife to get the top off)
Carefully remove the hands (remember what order they go on)
glue the design in
Replace the hands and top
Viola!   A custom Clock!
You may have to play around with the size of the design, depending on the size of your clock






Good luck!


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

7evans said:


> Here is the blank clock design.



OH!  That is SO very sweet of you to share.

Thank you very, very much!!!!!!!!!

Will definitely make one soon!!!


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

7evans said:


> Here is the blank clock design.
> ockDesign-X3.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Thank you so much. I've measured and printed, now to take the face off the clock?!?
> Again, all of your FE gifts were just amazing.


----------



## Yazlow

7evans said:


> Here is the blank clock design.
> Just print it out on cardstock, cut it out, then place inside a basic clock from Target  ..  They are about $5
> Pop off the top  ( I had to use a butter knife to get the top off)
> Carefully remove the hands (remember what order they go on)
> glue the design in
> Replace the hands and top
> Viola!   A custom Clock!
> You may have to play around with the size of the design, depending on the size of your clock



You're the best!!!  Thank you for sharing your hard work!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

7evans said:


> Here is the blank clock design.
> Just print it out on cardstock, cut it out, then place inside a basic clock from Target  ..  They are about $5
> Pop off the top  ( I had to use a butter knife to get the top off)
> Carefully remove the hands (remember what order they go on)
> glue the design in
> Replace the hands and top
> Viola!   A custom Clock!
> You may have to play around with the size of the design, depending on the size of your clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!




Thanks for sharing.  My family room is Disney...red, white walls with yellow and white molding and boat loads of Disney motiff so this clock will be perfect....you are the best.

Love the necklaces....my DD loves zebra so I am gonna make her one for a stocking stuffer.  I made bracelets for our last FE so I have making them downpat but can you tell me where you found the Mickey charm, pendent that is hanging off at the end and what jewelry attachment did you use...head pins, etc???  Thanks for your help!!


----------



## ladybug23

ILoveDisney&Cruising said:


> OH!  That is SO very sweet of you to share.
> 
> Thank you very, very much!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Will definitely make one soon!!!



Only ONE??? Silly girl....should we set up a working session to start on all our crafts for the 12/12 cruise?


----------



## tiggercraZ

Great ideas everyone!  Can anyone give me information on shipping FE gifts to port in advance?  I'm sure I will have a full suitcase and don't want to worry about being overweight.

Also, is there a limit on how much candy can be brought on-board?  I will most likely package it up in goody bags for the kids.  Does anyone see a problem with that?  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Miz Diz

swx72 said:


> Those are phenomenal.  Do you have an embroidery machine?



Thank you!  I have a commercial embroidery machine.  I did all the designs myself, except for the Donald Duck one.

I did stick families for most of the families with kids, but it was taking over an hour to stitch out and clean up on the underside, so I did the dcl logo with the family name on others.  I did the blankets for most of the couples without kids.

I did some other things, too.  We had 50 families on our exchange, so I did various things according to what I could find on sale/clearance.


----------



## CrosslandClan

WOW!  We have some talented DISers!!  Very impressed!!

Here is a picture of my homemade FE gifts...


----------



## sullins5

tiggercraZ said:


> Great ideas everyone!  Can anyone give me information on shipping FE gifts to port in advance?  I'm sure I will have a full suitcase and don't want to worry about being overweight.
> 
> Also, is there a limit on how much candy can be brought on-board?  I will most likely package it up in goody bags for the kids.  Does anyone see a problem with that?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



 I shipped 3 Boxes to the port (for our 3 cabins). You can't ship candy to the port, so you'd have to put it in your suitcase.  Don't see any problem with that as we had tons of movie boxes of candy/bagged candy and cookies for the cm's.  The only thing I'd do different? Wrap the things in the boxes in some kind of plastic.  We had a downpour so all of my boxes were soaked, ruining some labels and magnets that couldn't be laminated.  HTH !


----------



## viniesmom

7evans said:


> redheadtove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cost WAY LESS than you think!   Everything I made was found at the Dollar Store!   I found the canvas bags, metal water bottles, little boys' watches and Pez all at the Dollar store!   When I found the bags, I went to every Dollar store (Dollar Tree) in town!  I have looked, and haven't seen them since ... got them this summer
> 
> We only had about 20 cabins in our FE, so it wasn't too overwhelming ... It did take up an entire suitcase, but we were driving, so that wasn't a problem.
> 
> The beads for the necklaces, I ordered from China (super cheap from Pandahall)!
> 
> We were in an amazing FE group!!!   We received TONS of things EVERY DAY!!!  It was incredible!   Homemade necklaces, candy from Austrailia, note pads, custom pens, custom magnets, more candy!, and Disney band aids, which came in handy when my DD6 fell in the hallway running to see the princesses, and skinned her elbow       Beautiful Mickey ornament from my SIL, luggage tags, pirate goodies (including custom M&Ms!) , lotions, fingernail stickers,   and so much more!
> 
> It was the most amazing vacation we have ever been on!
> 
> Mindy
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get the logo and words on the water bottle?  What did you use?  Thanks for your help!
Click to expand...


----------



## sullins5

Just got off our cruise yesterday, so get to share our FE gift idea.  Had a wonderful time, and gifts were amazing!!!

Every cabin got one of these (Mickey Pirate Chalkboards)






Our bride and groom got this chalkboard with a removable bride veil to reveal a pirate underneath...






]

And we made bookmarks, bandana's, and goody bags for all the kids..:

















It was great fun!


----------



## Susiesark

CrosslandClan said:


> WOW!  We have some talented DISers!!  Very impressed!!
> 
> Here is a picture of my homemade FE gifts...


Nice. What is the clear item on the right?


----------



## BryBry3

sullins5 said:


> Just got off our cruise yesterday, so get to share our FE gift idea.  Had a wonderful time, and gifts were amazing!!!
> 
> Every cabin got one of these (Mickey Pirate Chalkboards)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our bride and groom got this chalkboard with a removable bride veil to reveal a pirate underneath...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> And we made bookmarks, bandana's, and goody bags for all the kids..:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was great fun!






The chalkboard is FABOULAS!!! how cuuuuute...wouldnt those be cute as purses too...................wish i was on that cruise...all of the gifts are just AMAZING... i am so wow'd everytime i see everyone pictures....woo hoo one week today and i will be be meeting all our new friends on the WONDER FE...i did something halloween....cuz I AM THE QUEEN OF HALLOWEEN....but wish i would have had more time to really do it up...next time for sure...so hope you all like when you get it

 Halloween Queen Dawn


----------



## Susiesark

Did you make or buy the chalkboard?  Really cute!


----------



## aberrydisneygirl

This board is so awesome, such great ideas.  For those that have participated in FE exchanges before I would love an opinion.  I have been playing around with some pictures/disigns and can't decide if I want to make them into post cards or magnets.  Any suggestions on what would be better/liked/used more?


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

tiggercraZ said:


> Great ideas everyone!  Can anyone give me information on shipping FE gifts to port in advance?  I'm sure I will have a full suitcase and don't want to worry about being overweight.
> 
> Also, is there a limit on how much candy can be brought on-board?  I will most likely package it up in goody bags for the kids.  Does anyone see a problem with that?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



This is from the FAQ's...I called recently and was told there is no weight limit to the boxes and they could be bigger than 12 inches on one side.  If you are sending regular parcel post make sure to give plenty of time. They say 7-14 business days but they can't guaranty that.  So it's better to pay the extra and send it priority or Fed Ex or UPS. 

Boxes Sent the Ship Ahead of Cruise - PLEASE follow these instructions carefully!!!!!! UPDATED AS OF 2/25/2009
	ONE box per stateroom, no exceptions.
	The package must have the guest full name, ship, sailing date, stateroom number or GTY if you have not been assigned a stateroom number.
	The package also must have a packing slip attached to the outside of the box that details the contents of the package. For prescriptions, a copy of the prescription is sufficient. Your list may or may not be read but it must have one. Write packing slip on the outside of the envelope.
	NO FOODS/DRINKS OF ANY KIND, LIQUOR OF ANY KIND, FIREARMS, ETC.. Items that cannot be shipped to the Disney Cruise Line Warehouse and delivered to the ship include: food products (any and all food products including baby food/formula), beverages (liquor, water, etc.), chemicals, and luggage. These items will not be accepted at the warehouse and will be returned. This may cause the dogs to hit on your box and that would be a bad thing.
	The required size of the cartons you are shipping down have to be about the size of a record storage box 12 inches on a side and should not weigh more than 20 lbs. (This has been asked personally by Dave Adams who is the owner)

Address your package(s) to: 
Disney Cruise Line Warehouse 
Guest Name / Stateroom # (GTY, if you don't know what it is when you send the package)
8633 Transport Drive 
Orlando, FL 32832 
Phone: 407-566-8196

In the bottom left corner of the top of the package put the following information: ATTN: HOUSEKEEPING
*Name 
*Sail Date 
*Ship 
*Stateroom Number 
*Packing slip that details contents of the package (for prescriptions, a copy of the prescription is sufficient)
	Packages must arrive by Friday by 3:00pm for the 7-Night Cruise on the Disney Magic (Saturday). 
	Packages must arrive by Friday by 3:00pm for the 4-Night Cruise on the Disney Wonder (Sunday).
	Packages must arrive by Wednesday by 3:00pm for the 3-Night Cruise on the Disney Wonder (Thursday).

If your box is hit on by the screening dog or chosen for additional screening they will open the list and the box and look through it. They will close it back up and provided nothing bad is in it then it will be in your room as usual later after boarding. These boxes will be coming on the ship with the crew mail among other things so they may be in the staterooms later then they were before as they are low priority in the scheme of things for Disney.


----------



## sullins5

Susiesark said:


> Did you make or buy the chalkboard?  Really cute!



 I 'dis'igned'  and made them.  I started back in March for our Oct cruise.  Bought round plywood circles, primed and painted chalkboard (3x) and made the pirate bandanas out of material and then hotglued the material to the Mickey.  The backs were covered in felt with a 'chalk' holder. After I made these, I thought, "Gee, I should've made an Anniversary, Birthday one"...But time snuck up on me. Pretty easy to make, but there is a little time involved.


----------



## happytime

deleted


----------



## wachnicki

Nice job on the frames!


----------



## Octoberbride03

Luckymomoftwo said:


> This is from the FAQ's...I called recently and was told there is no weight limit to the boxes and they could be bigger than 12 inches on one side.  If you are sending regular parcel post make sure to give plenty of time. They say 7-14 business days but they can't guaranty that.  So it's better to pay the extra and send it priority or Fed Ex or UPS.
> 
> Boxes Sent the Ship Ahead of Cruise - PLEASE follow these instructions carefully!!!!!! UPDATED AS OF 2/25/2009
> 	ONE box per stateroom, no exceptions.
> 	The package must have the guest full name, ship, sailing date, stateroom number or GTY if you have not been assigned a stateroom number.
> 	The package also must have a packing slip attached to the outside of the box that details the contents of the package. For prescriptions, a copy of the prescription is sufficient. Your list may or may not be read but it must have one. Write packing slip on the outside of the envelope.
> 	NO FOODS/DRINKS OF ANY KIND, LIQUOR OF ANY KIND, FIREARMS, ETC.. Items that cannot be shipped to the Disney Cruise Line Warehouse and delivered to the ship include: food products (any and all food products including baby food/formula), beverages (liquor, water, etc.), chemicals, and luggage. These items will not be accepted at the warehouse and will be returned. This may cause the dogs to hit on your box and that would be a bad thing.
> 	The required size of the cartons you are shipping down have to be about the size of a record storage box 12 inches on a side and should not weigh more than 20 lbs. (This has been asked personally by Dave Adams who is the owner)
> 
> Address your package(s) to:
> Disney Cruise Line Warehouse
> Guest Name / Stateroom # (GTY, if you don't know what it is when you send the package)
> 8633 Transport Drive
> Orlando, FL 32832
> Phone: 407-566-8196
> 
> In the bottom left corner of the top of the package put the following information: ATTN: HOUSEKEEPING
> *Name
> *Sail Date
> *Ship
> *Stateroom Number
> *Packing slip that details contents of the package (for prescriptions, a copy of the prescription is sufficient)
> 	Packages must arrive by Friday by 3:00pm for the 7-Night Cruise on the Disney Magic (Saturday).
> 	Packages must arrive by Friday by 3:00pm for the 4-Night Cruise on the Disney Wonder (Sunday).
> 	Packages must arrive by Wednesday by 3:00pm for the 3-Night Cruise on the Disney Wonder (Thursday).
> 
> If your box is hit on by the screening dog or chosen for additional screening they will open the list and the box and look through it. They will close it back up and provided nothing bad is in it then it will be in your room as usual later after boarding. These boxes will be coming on the ship with the crew mail among other things so they may be in the staterooms later then they were before as they are *low priority* in the scheme of things for Disney.



You are NOT kidding!!

I did not mail my FEs down, but some of my threadmates did.  Well we sailed on 10/8 and it poured buckets.  I saw some of the boxes in the hall and they were lucky to have survived the rain enough to make it the ship.  a finger touch would have been enough to have boxes fall apart

Fortunately, the gifts inside survived very well.  Got a lot of great items this time around


----------



## Susiesark

Octoberbride03 said:


> You are NOT kidding!!
> 
> I did not mail my FEs down, but some of my threadmates did.  Well we sailed on 10/8 and it poured buckets.  I saw some of the boxes in the hall and they were lucky to have survived the rain enough to make it the ship.  a finger touch would have been enough to have boxes fall apart
> 
> Fortunately, the gifts inside survived very well.  Got a lot of great items this time around


Do you have pictures of some of your FE gifts?


----------



## tigertink88

Love all the ideas! My cruise isn't for almost a year though so I cant tell anyone what I'm making, but I can't wait to see what people are making for my cruise!


----------



## MickeyMaz

Here is our FE Booty from the June 21 Dream Cruise.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

OK, here's the gifts we gave on our 10/13 Dream cruise:

Adults -  rum, magnets (some personalized) and pirate beads:




Boys - aztec gold necklace, make-your-own candy skull & crossbones necklace, How to be a Pirate booklet, magnets:




Girls - heart & crossbones necklace, make-your-own candy skull & crossbones necklace, How to be a Pirate booklet, magnets:




One Infant:




And a close-up of the necklaces (the kids & I had so much fun making these and the magnets and we're so happy with how everything came out!):


----------



## morgansmom2000

Awesome stuff!  Love the baby onesie


----------



## mainstreetmagic

sullins5, I LOVE  your chalkboards!  How did you make those?


----------



## sullins5

mainstreetmagic said:


> sullins5, I LOVE  your chalkboards!  How did you make those?



Oh my gosh! I should know it by heart after making 30 of them





....

I took plywood circles, primed, painted them them chalkboard.  Then I took the large circle, hotglued bandana onto it, and hotglued Mickey's ears on.  Next I took the twine and ran it along the inside of the ears for hanging and then hotglued matching round felt to the back.  On the back was a pocket to hold the chalk also. Looked like this: 






Turn around time was about 3-4 days for 30 of them. You really have to say your painting 90 circles front and back about 5 times.  I made 30, had 6 left over, so I shared a couple with our servers they liked them so much.  Next time, I think I'll make Celebration bandanas for those celebrating.  I had so much fun making the bride's (and underneath it was Pirate Mickey), that I'd like to do more.  With our hot weather, in March it was perfect! Our SUPER heat dried them fast! Guess my dh will just have to rebook me so I can get to work!

HTH's.


----------



## lilStitch

I Love the FE idea! But I'm curious, can anyone participate? I mean is it abnormal to do it if you don't have any kids? We'll be cruising in November for the first time and it just so happens to be our honeymoon I have noticed that they are organizing FE groups for our trip, but before I sign up, I just was wondering if it would be weird for just 2 adults to be doing it? Thanks for the help!


----------



## birkner

lilStitch said:


> I Love the FE idea! But I'm curious, can anyone participate? I mean is it abnormal to do it if you don't have any kids? We'll be cruising in November for the first time and it just so happens to be our honeymoon I have noticed that they are organizing FE groups for our trip, but before I sign up, I just was wondering if it would be weird for just 2 adults to be doing it? Thanks for the help!



My DH and I travel without kids and love participating in the FE.  I have lots of fun figuring out the gifts for both adults and kids.  I say GO FOR IT and sign up!


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

lilStitch said:


> I Love the FE idea! But I'm curious, can anyone participate? I mean is it abnormal to do it if you don't have any kids? We'll be cruising in November for the first time and it just so happens to be our honeymoon I have noticed that they are organizing FE groups for our trip, but before I sign up, I just was wondering if it would be weird for just 2 adults to be doing it? Thanks for the help!



We did it on our December cruise, and while we had our "kid" traveling with us, he was 21 at the time.    And we had one couple without kids who participated (we had a VERY small group, so don't let that "one couple" scare you).  So I don't think it would be weird, at all!


----------



## JMJ3553

lilStitch said:


> I Love the FE idea! But I'm curious, can anyone participate? I mean is it abnormal to do it if you don't have any kids? We'll be cruising in November for the first time and it just so happens to be our honeymoon I have noticed that they are organizing FE groups for our trip, but before I sign up, I just was wondering if it would be weird for just 2 adults to be doing it? Thanks for the help!



When I first received my FE list, I noticed we had quite a few adults only parties.  I was a little bummed at first because I felt like I was having a hard time finding things for the adults, but now that I am all said and done I thought the adults were soooo much easier to shop for!

I can't wait to hand out my gifts   I don't feel like it is anything too special, but I did put a lot of time, money, and thought into everything.  I am so glad that I signed up!


----------



## ravensilverlight

lilStitch said:


> I Love the FE idea! But I'm curious, can anyone participate? I mean is it abnormal to do it if you don't have any kids? We'll be cruising in November for the first time and it just so happens to be our honeymoon I have noticed that they are organizing FE groups for our trip, but before I sign up, I just was wondering if it would be weird for just 2 adults to be doing it? Thanks for the help!



It's just DH and I, and this will be our first time participating in the FE.  I felt a little weird at first too, just like you, but there ARE adults without children who participate.  It's going to be a lot of fun, don't hesitate!  You're not the only ones.  If you have a small group, there will probably be a lot more families than just adults alone, but that shouldn't stop you.  No matter how old you are, we're all kids at Disney!


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

First cruise was just DH & myself, second cruise we had the kids, and our plan going forward is to alternate cruises - a just us cruise early every year and a w/kids cruise every October - and to join the FE group every time!!! 

FE is just that much fun!!!


----------



## ranidayz

MickeyMaz said:


> Here is our FE Booty from the June 21 Dream Cruise.



That was seriously the most insane FE in the history of FEs....ever....


----------



## perky42474

I love the FE idea!  I think it just adsthat much more fun to Disney.  My cruise isn't for another 435 days but I am glad I found this thread so I can have time to come up with great ideas.  Where do you sign up to be part of the group?


----------



## ravensilverlight

perky42474 said:


> I love the FE idea!  I think it just adsthat much more fun to Disney.  My cruise isn't for another 435 days but I am glad I found this thread so I can have time to come up with great ideas.  Where do you sign up to be part of the group?



If you go to the meets area of the board, you can find (or start!) a thread for your cruise.  Then everyone on that cruise can talk about setting up an FE, meets on board, and so on.  Someone usually takes charge of collecting info and arranging the FE, with input from everyone on when/what/how to do it.  Being that far out, there may not be a thread for your cruise yet, but you can always start one!  Just don't be surprised if you don't get a lot of responses this early - the threads will pick up a lot more as the dates get closer.  Have a GREAT cruise!!!


----------



## lilStitch

Thank you all so much for the reassurance that it would be perfectly normal, and fun, to do FE just me and my fiancee I'm going to sign up and start working on my gifts tomorrow!


----------



## LindaBabe

Count us as another two adults who always do FEs!  It's FUN to come 'home' to surprises - especially at an age when we don't receive surprise presents anymore ;-)

Doesn't need to be elaborate or expensive - receiving ANYTHING  just FUN!


----------



## djpate

lilStitch said:


> I Love the FE idea! But I'm curious, can anyone participate? I mean is it abnormal to do it if you don't have any kids? We'll be cruising in November for the first time and it just so happens to be our honeymoon I have noticed that they are organizing FE groups for our trip, but before I sign up, I just was wondering if it would be weird for just 2 adults to be doing it? Thanks for the help!



It is not wierd! I did it for the 1st time last year in the Baltic and I'm a single adult. It's just fun. I'm also cruising in Nov. and it's just my BFF and I and we are both signed up for FE.


----------



## mainstreetmagic

Definitely do not feel weird or out of place! It was just my daughter - 18 yo at the time - and I in our cabin, and she had more fun running back to the room every night to see what was in the FE!   And she is the crafty one of our bunch, so she has been gathering ideas and shopping for our upcoming cruise in Sept 2012 already!


----------



## jiminyC_fan

It's been my DH and myself everytime.  You will LOVE it!


----------



## kendzee94

PRCMickey said:


> We did the FE for the first time on our Alaskan Cruise. We really enjoyed it and I had fun making our gifts to give. I put Mickey heads on small bags and each family got one with a deck of Disney playing cards, 2 bookmarks, a keychain, and each kid in the room got a Disney pencil. Here are some pictures of what I made. (this is my first post with pictures so hopefully this works)



Thanks PRCMickey!! DD has the keychains on her backpack for school and is using the bookmarks! Very creative!


----------



## Susiesark

Does anyone know how I can personalize lip balm?  What type/size labels?


----------



## ravensilverlight

Susiesark said:


> Does anyone know how I can personalize lip balm?  What type/size labels?



You can print labels at home - you'll probably need about a 2x2 label, which you can easily buy almost anywhere (Walmart, Staples, etc.).  The problem is, printing at home will leave you with a label on which the ink may run or smudge, especially if it gets wet...that would be bad.  

You could try sealing your labels with some kind of clear coat - spray gloss, mod podge, even clear packing tape would probably work - but it can be labor-intensive to do it that way.  

Of course, I'm assuming your printer is ink-jet - a laser printer won't generally have that problem.

Alternatively, you could try using a P touch label maker.  The only downside to this, is that the largest label I know of for the p touch is 1 1/2".  That may not be a big deal to you, and if it's not, this could help you avoid the whole ink-smear mess.

Other than those ideas, I'd say you'd have to head to a pro - either a commercial printer or a place that does custom work for you.  It depends on how much you're looking to spend, and how much work you're willing to do.  

Someone else might have some more input, but that's what I've found in my own experience.


----------



## KaryCam

Here's the FE that I just finished for our first cruise.


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

KaryCam said:


> Here's the FE that I just finished for our first cruise.



You did such a beautiful job!!


----------



## miry

ravensilverlight said:


> You can print labels at home - you'll probably need about a 2x2 label, which you can easily buy almost anywhere (Walmart, Staples, etc.).  The problem is, printing at home will leave you with a label on which the ink may run or smudge, especially if it gets wet...that would be bad.
> 
> You could try sealing your labels with some kind of clear coat - spray gloss, mod podge, even clear packing tape would probably work - but it can be labor-intensive to do it that way.
> 
> Of course, I'm assuming your printer is ink-jet - a laser printer won't generally have that problem.
> 
> Alternatively, you could try using a P touch label maker.  The only downside to this, is that the largest label I know of for the p touch is 1 1/2".  That may not be a big deal to you, and if it's not, this could help you avoid the whole ink-smear mess.
> 
> Other than those ideas, I'd say you'd have to head to a pro - either a commercial printer or a place that does custom work for you.  It depends on how much you're looking to spend, and how much work you're willing to do.
> 
> Someone else might have some more input, but that's what I've found in my own experience.



If it were me I would create my own label, but take them to be printed at a Kinko's type of place. They can print or copy on a laser printer and may even be able to do it on clear labels if that is what you want. We did something similar with water bottles and large waterproof labels for a conference. Good luck.


----------



## Milio99

KaryCam said:


> Here's the FE that I just finished for our first cruise.



Love it!


----------



## Roxy217

Khazid said:


> I'll say thanks for the DW as she still doesn't post on here (And she _claims_ to be a Disney fan, HA!).
> 
> The design is not all that compliacted, she uses seed beeds and then has a small gauge wire running the entire length of the design.
> 
> The ears are just loops that have 2 beads from the main hoop, so the wire wraps around itself to form the ears. The two "ends" join at the top where the crimp is (silver square) and then it is wrapped around the earring fixture.
> 
> Well...she says it isn't complicated. I've seen here crank out easily 4-6 sets a night for the last couple of weeks getting ready for our cruise.
> 
> I'll drop you a PM with her e-mail address (you too o4me2playn) so you can ask her more questions if you wish.



Please PM me with further details - I love these!! We are cursing in February 2010 - my husbands parents 50TH WEDDING ANNIVERSARY!!


----------



## pinkxray

I thought I would share our FE gifts from Oct 20th. I got a lot of inspiration from this thread

I am cutting it out of my trip report so I will share homeade and everything else we gave.

Hope everyone liked their gifts

For the adults I made a magnet (I think all of the designs that have our cruise date were from Shadowryter  except the itinerary photo which I think I got from Milliepie but adding the dates myself)






Every adult bag had a Halloween hand sanitizer from Bath and Body works (pretty much everyone except the little kids also got one but different designs)






I also gave every person in our group chapstick with a Disney Dream label. I ordered the lip balm and labels from Bulk Apothecary online and printed the designs on myself. I thought they turned our super cute. I had a hard time get the designs fitted on the labels right and Bulk Apothecary was nice enough to send me some more labels without having to pay the additional shipping charge. They customer service was great! I got vanilla or cherry for the females and regular (some might have ended up with vanilla since I didnt open them) for the males.






I also used a Jordak the design (he is on the cruise magnet thread) and added a calendar file to make a large postcard for 2012. I was going to make it a magnet but decided to let people decide what to do with it on their own. 





Adult FE-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I found pirate sandwich bags on clearance at Target for $.25 a few weeks before we left and used them for almost everyone except the little girls just b/c their gift didnt fit.





Labels





We didnt have any little boys. I think the youngest was 11? All the teen boys got 

Pirate Playing Cards





(I forget who the stickers went to? Maybe anyone under 10)

Hand sanitizer- I tried to give them Zombie tonic and the others to the adults





They also got candy,gum, and lip balm





For all the girls I made necklaces. Little girls got characters, tween age got pirate, and older girls got Hidden Mickey designs


















Most of the girls except the younger ones got Vampire Blood hand sanitizer. I thought it was cute since most girls seem to know Twilight. DD7 disagreed.





Older girls









There were only 3 or 4 other little girls besides Caitlin so I made them all photo albums. 




Front and back
On the inside I put the itinerary 





They also got candy and maybe stickers?

The photo albums didnt fit in the pirate bags so I used princess lunch bags also in the Target $ section when school started.









Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

pinkxray said:


> I thought I would share our FE gifts from Oct 20th. I got a lot of inspiration from this thread
> 
> I am cutting it out of my trip report so I will share homeade and everything else we gave.
> 
> Hope everyone liked their gifts
> 
> For the adults I made a magnet (I think all of the designs that have our cruise date were from Shadowryter  except the itinerary photo which I think I got from Milliepie but adding the dates myself)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every adult bag had a Halloween hand sanitizer from Bath and Body works (pretty much everyone except the little kids also got one but different designs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also gave every person in our group chapstick with a Disney Dream label. I ordered the lip balm and labels from Bulk Apothecary online and printed the designs on myself. I thought they turned our super cute. I had a hard time get the designs fitted on the labels right and Bulk Apothecary was nice enough to send me some more labels without having to pay the additional shipping charge. They customer service was great! I got vanilla or cherry for the females and regular (some might have ended up with vanilla since I didnt open them) for the males.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also used a Jordak the design (he is on the cruise magnet thread) and added a calendar file to make a large postcard for 2012. I was going to make it a magnet but decided to let people decide what to do with it on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adult FE-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found pirate sandwich bags on clearance at Target for $.25 a few weeks before we left and used them for almost everyone except the little girls just b/c their gift didnt fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Labels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didnt have any little boys. I think the youngest was 11? All the teen boys got
> 
> Pirate Playing Cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I forget who the stickers went to? Maybe anyone under 10)
> 
> Hand sanitizer- I tried to give them Zombie tonic and the others to the adults
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also got candy,gum, and lip balm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For all the girls I made necklaces. Little girls got characters, tween age got pirate, and older girls got Hidden Mickey designs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the girls except the younger ones got Vampire Blood hand sanitizer. I thought it was cute since most girls seem to know Twilight. DD7 disagreed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Older girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were only 3 or 4 other little girls besides Caitlin so I made them all photo albums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front and back
> On the inside I put the itinerary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also got candy and maybe stickers?
> 
> The photo albums didnt fit in the pirate bags so I used princess lunch bags also in the Target $ section when school started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the ideas!




These are all wonderful! I especially love the necklaces.


----------



## ppiew

where did you get the calendar template?  what is the calendar made of/


----------



## Roxy217

pinkxray said:


> I thought I would share our FE gifts from Oct 20th. I got a lot of inspiration from this thread
> 
> I am cutting it out of my trip report so I will share homeade and everything else we gave.
> 
> Hope everyone liked their gifts
> 
> For the adults I made a magnet (I think all of the designs that have our cruise date were from Shadowryter  except the itinerary photo which I think I got from Milliepie but adding the dates myself)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every adult bag had a Halloween hand sanitizer from Bath and Body works (pretty much everyone except the little kids also got one but different designs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also gave every person in our group chapstick with a Disney Dream label. I ordered the lip balm and labels from Bulk Apothecary online and printed the designs on myself. I thought they turned our super cute. I had a hard time get the designs fitted on the labels right and Bulk Apothecary was nice enough to send me some more labels without having to pay the additional shipping charge. They customer service was great! I got vanilla or cherry for the females and regular (some might have ended up with vanilla since I didnt open them) for the males.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also used a Jordak the design (he is on the cruise magnet thread) and added a calendar file to make a large postcard for 2012. I was going to make it a magnet but decided to let people decide what to do with it on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adult FE-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found pirate sandwich bags on clearance at Target for $.25 a few weeks before we left and used them for almost everyone except the little girls just b/c their gift didnt fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Labels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didnt have any little boys. I think the youngest was 11? All the teen boys got
> 
> Pirate Playing Cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I forget who the stickers went to? Maybe anyone under 10)
> 
> Hand sanitizer- I tried to give them Zombie tonic and the others to the adults
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also got candy,gum, and lip balm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For all the girls I made necklaces. Little girls got characters, tween age got pirate, and older girls got Hidden Mickey designs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the girls except the younger ones got Vampire Blood hand sanitizer. I thought it was cute since most girls seem to know Twilight. DD7 disagreed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Older girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were only 3 or 4 other little girls besides Caitlin so I made them all photo albums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front and back
> On the inside I put the itinerary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also got candy and maybe stickers?
> 
> The photo albums didnt fit in the pirate bags so I used princess lunch bags also in the Target $ section when school started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the ideas!




I LOVE all your FE gifts & I am truly inspired for our 2/2012 cruise!!
How did you make the necklaces? I love them!!


----------



## simbasmom2

Great ideas!  I did something similar to the lip balm...we made labels for hand sanitizers.  The ink ran on the labels so we covered them with clear packing tape and cut it to size.  It was perfect!


----------



## teach819

I love the cover of the photo albums!  And those necklaces are so cute!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Where did you get the hidden mickey Graphic?   Have scribble necklaces and I would like to put them on the tiles.  suggestions would be appreciated!!!!


----------



## pinkxray

Thanks for the nice replies. I wasn't sure going into it if our gifts would turn out okay, but I ended up being happy with everything.

The necklaces I made using the directions on the thread. I think it was around pg. 107. I used diamond glaze to glue the image to the tile. Then I used superglue to attach the bale(I think that is what it is called, the part the thread goes through) I purchased the tile, ribbons, and diamond glaze from etsy and the bales from ebay.

For the calendar I just googled a 2012 jpg. file. I added it to a word document and added the image to the top. I had them printed from Vistaprint as an oversized postcard. They were super cheap b/c I signed up for the e-mails from them for special and ordered when they had a great sale. I think they were free and I only had to pay shipping.

I found the hidden mickey designs info on this thread somewhere, but not sure where. Hopefully whoever has it will chime in or if I locate it I will post it.

Thanks again


----------



## pinkxray

Just wanted to share one more item. I didn't use this as an FE gift, but will probably go with this for the adults next time. Since it will be a few years until we cruise again I thought I would post it.

I purchased a notebook and pen from Vistaprint. If you are thinking of getting anything from there make sure you sign up for there emails. They are always sending out deals and free items. I got the notebook, calendar postcards, and pen free with only the shipping cost. You would have to pay a few dollars per notebook after but with all the other stuff I got it probably would have worked out the same. 

I thought it would be cute to take notes during your cruise and a nice reminder once home.


----------



## marciemouse

I have a friend who has offered to let me use her cricut. (She only uses it for scrapbooking though, so no help with my questions!) I've never used one before. How do you cut out the DCL logo/etc? Is it a cartridge you purchase or what? Even a Mickey head would work, too. I was thinking of making stainless steel water bottles (kind of like 7evans did). I'm guessing you use vinyl, but how do you apply it to the water bottles? Thanks!


----------



## Roxy217

dolphingirl47 said:


> Unfortunately the photos have not come out well. I had lanyards made with the name of out cruise meet thread and the dates on as the main gift, but I also made those. All ladies and the girls 6 and over got a cell phone / bag charm spelling out the word Magic with Swarovsky crystals in the ship's colours as accents. For the boys, I had lampwork beads made and turned them into zipper pulls/ bag charms. The boys aged 6 to 9 got Mickeys and the older boys got skulls with Mickey ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corinna




How did you do the lanyards? They are awesome!!!


----------



## tinkmom2

marciemouse said:


> I have a friend who has offered to let me use her cricut. (She only uses it for scrapbooking though, so no help with my questions!) I've never used one before. How do you cut out the DCL logo/etc? Is it a cartridge you purchase or what? Even a Mickey head would work, too. I was thinking of making stainless steel water bottles (kind of like 7evans did). I'm guessing you use vinyl, but how do you apply it to the water bottles? Thanks!



There are two different Mickey cartridges. One is Mickey font which has the Disney logo in the program. I made small Mickey heads with this program too. There is another cartridge that has more Mickey designs it's called Mickey scrapbooking. I purchased both the cartrides and vinyl on Ebay. I also purchased a Princesses cartridge.


----------



## marciemouse

tinkmom2 said:


> There are two different Mickey cartridges. One is Mickey font which has the Disney logo in the program. I made small Mickey heads with this program too. There is another cartridge that has more Mickey designs it's called Mickey scrapbooking. I purchased both the cartrides and vinyl on Ebay. I also purchased a Princesses cartridge.



This is very helpful to know. However, I still have no clue how to attach the cut-outs to the water bottles. Also, do I need to buy a specific brand/type of vinyl?


----------



## swx72

marciemouse said:


> This is very helpful to know. However, I still have no clue how to attach the cut-outs to the water bottles. Also, do I need to buy a specific brand/type of vinyl?



You can buy sticky paper, but you may need the thicker cutter for the cricut.  I am new to cricut and not used to mine as yet.


----------



## Miz Diz

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Where did you get the hidden mickey Graphic?   Have scribble necklaces and I would like to put them on the tiles.  suggestions would be appreciated!!!!



Modern Marbling.  She's a diser.

https://www.facebook.com/ModernMarblingDesign

She sells on artfire and etsy.


----------



## swx72

I just did a blog post added on to my personal TR showing all the FE gifts that we received on our Mexican Riviera cruise from 09/25/11- 10/02/11

http://johnandsigrid.wordpress.com/2011/10/26/fish-extender-gifts-received/


----------



## Tracykim

pinkxray said:


> Just wanted to share one more item. I didn't use this as an FE gift, but will probably go with this for the adults next time. Since it will be a few years until we cruise again I thought I would post it.
> 
> I purchased a notebook and pen from Vistaprint. If you are thinking of getting anything from there make sure you sign up for there emails. They are always sending out deals and free items. I got the notebook, calendar postcards, and pen free with only the shipping cost. You would have to pay a few dollars per notebook after but with all the other stuff I got it probably would have worked out the same.
> 
> I thought it would be cute to take notes during your cruise and a nice reminder once home.



I LOVE this idea!! I use Vista Print all the time.  How were you able to get the notebook free?  Didn't you have to upload the picture?  I'm going to play now!!


----------



## Susiesark

pinkxray said:


> I thought I would share our FE gifts from Oct 20th. I got a lot of inspiration from this thread
> 
> I am cutting it out of my trip report so I will share homeade and everything else we gave.
> 
> Hope everyone liked their gifts
> 
> For the adults I made a magnet (I think all of the designs that have our cruise date were from Shadowryter  except the itinerary photo which I think I got from Milliepie but adding the dates myself)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every adult bag had a Halloween hand sanitizer from Bath and Body works (pretty much everyone except the little kids also got one but different designs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also gave every person in our group chapstick with a Disney Dream label. I ordered the lip balm and labels from Bulk Apothecary online and printed the designs on myself. I thought they turned our super cute. I had a hard time get the designs fitted on the labels right and Bulk Apothecary was nice enough to send me some more labels without having to pay the additional shipping charge. They customer service was great! I got vanilla or cherry for the females and regular (some might have ended up with vanilla since I didnt open them) for the males.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also used a Jordak the design (he is on the cruise magnet thread) and added a calendar file to make a large postcard for 2012. I was going to make it a magnet but decided to let people decide what to do with it on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adult FE-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found pirate sandwich bags on clearance at Target for $.25 a few weeks before we left and used them for almost everyone except the little girls just b/c their gift didnt fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Labels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didnt have any little boys. I think the youngest was 11? All the teen boys got
> 
> Pirate Playing Cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I forget who the stickers went to? Maybe anyone under 10)
> 
> Hand sanitizer- I tried to give them Zombie tonic and the others to the adults
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also got candy,gum, and lip balm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For all the girls I made necklaces. Little girls got characters, tween age got pirate, and older girls got Hidden Mickey designs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the girls except the younger ones got Vampire Blood hand sanitizer. I thought it was cute since most girls seem to know Twilight. DD7 disagreed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Older girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were only 3 or 4 other little girls besides Caitlin so I made them all photo albums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front and back
> On the inside I put the itinerary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also got candy and maybe stickers?
> 
> The photo albums didnt fit in the pirate bags so I used princess lunch bags also in the Target $ section when school started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the ideas!



I'm picking up the Bath & Body Works AntiBac this week, at 75% off!  So, please help me out here, how did you do the labels for the chapstick?  Did you gt the graphic from DIS, and how did you gt it to fit, working with the labels from Bulk Apothecary?  Thanks!!


----------



## tiggercraZ

I also thought of giving small bottles of hand sanitizer from Bath & Body.  Since we have 25 cabins, I was worried about bringing all of those bottles on the plane and the ship.  Didn't know if having so many small bottles of sanitizer would be an issue.  I didn't want to risk having my luggage selected for a search.  Did you have any issues getting the small bottles on the airplane or ship?

Great stuff pinkxray!  Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## tinkmom2

tiggercraZ said:


> I also thought of giving small bottles of hand sanitizer from Bath & Body.  Since we have 25 cabins, I was worried about bringing all of those bottles on the plane and the ship.  Didn't know if having so many small bottles of sanitizer would be an issue.  I didn't want to risk having my luggage selected for a search.  Did you have any issues getting the small bottles on the airplane or ship?
> 
> Great stuff pinkxray!  Thanks for the ideas.



I just sent my box with all the hand sanitizer and FE gifts to the ship in a box. We didn't have any trouble with security coming home with our gifts we just got stopped for carrying our huge container of Lysol wipes through the security.


----------



## tinkmom2

marciemouse said:


> This is very helpful to know. However, I still have no clue how to attach the cut-outs to the water bottles. Also, do I need to buy a specific brand/type of vinyl?



The paper I bought had a peel off back. You keep the backing on and run it through the Cricut on the sticky pad that comes with the machine. You choose your design and input the numbers. The machine cuts it out for you. You remove the design from the Cricut and peel off the backing and attach the letters(they will have the sticky on the back) or saying to your bottle. You can print multiple sayings to each piece of paper so you aren't wasting paper. You'll have to cut it down to make it fit the guide you will insert into the machine. There is a button that lets you repeat what you just printed. You can check places like Michaels or Jo Ann Fabrics for the vinyl paper also. 

You can search the vinyl Cricut adheasive paper on ebay. That's where I bought mine.


----------



## pinkxray

Tracykim said:


> I LOVE this idea!! I use Vista Print all the time.  How were you able to get the notebook free?  Didn't you have to upload the picture?  I'm going to play now!!



I signed up with my e-mail to get special offers. I had seen others mention getting free items but I never seemed to get them. It took a little while before I got any free item e-mails. One day I opened my e-mail and there was an e-mail for certain items on the site for free. Usually it is just one item of whatever you are getting so the one notebook and pen were free and maybe a discount if you got more.


----------



## pinkxray

Susiesark said:


> I'm picking up the Bath & Body Works AntiBac this week, at 75% off!  So, please help me out here, how did you do the labels for the chapstick?  Did you gt the graphic from DIS, and how did you gt it to fit, working with the labels from Bulk Apothecary?  Thanks!!



I wish I was able to get them at 75% off. After I bought them all I started getting emails that they were reduced price


I did get the labels from Bulk Apothecary. You can probably use sticker paper and cut it done but I wanted the labels that sealed the chapstick shut so that everyone knew that they had been used or messed with. (I'm sure you could tell but I didn't want anyone to worry)

I got all the graphic from the Disign boards- mostly Milliepie and Shadowyter I think. The labels come on sheets and have 3 by 4 labels. I measured the labels and sized down the images to match. I just put 3 by 4 images on word document. I had a bit of a hard time figuring out how to get the images in position to line up with the labels and messed up a few sheets. I am sure many are better at computer software than I am though. I used trial and error, printing the squares on regular paper and tracing the outlines of the squares from the messed up sheets. It took a ton of inch and there must be an easier way but I didn't know what it was. I would move the images as needed when I printed a test run. Once I got it right I put the label paper in. Make sure you draw the tab if you get the lables with the seal b/c the image could end upside down if you aren't sure where the tab is. 

It was a bit of a pain and took me sometime but as I said I am sure others could figure it out quicker. I was expecting some type of instuctions with the labels but there was nothing.

I did love the end result though.


----------



## morgansmom2000

I gave Halloween hand sanitizer last year and had no problem with it packed in my stowed luggage.  I did put each bottle into its own small plastic baggie, just in case of leakage (they were then put into a goodie bag for each stateroom).

The DCL "logo" cannot be cut with the Cricut unless you have a program called SCAL 2 (which is no longer sold).

PinkXray, awesome stuff!


----------



## marciemouse

tinkmom2 said:


> The paper I bought had a peel off back. You keep the backing on and run it through the Cricut on the sticky pad that comes with the machine. You choose your design and input the numbers. The machine cuts it out for you. You remove the design from the Cricut and peel off the backing and attach the letters(they will have the sticky on the back) or saying to your bottle. You can print multiple sayings to each piece of paper so you aren't wasting paper. You'll have to cut it down to make it fit the guide you will insert into the machine. There is a button that lets you repeat what you just printed. You can check places like Michaels or Jo Ann Fabrics for the vinyl paper also.
> 
> You can search the vinyl Cricut adheasive paper on ebay. That's where I bought mine.



Thanks so much! This is exactly the info I was looking for!


----------



## mbbarron

pinkxray said:


> I wish I was able to get them at 75% off. After I bought them all I started getting emails that they were reduced price
> 
> 
> I did get the labels from Bulk Apothecary. You can probably use sticker paper and cut it done but I wanted the labels that sealed the chapstick shut so that everyone knew that they had been used or messed with. (I'm sure you could tell but I didn't want anyone to worry)
> 
> I got all the graphic from the Disign boards- mostly Milliepie and Shadowyter I think. The labels come on sheets and have 3 by 4 labels. I measured the labels and sized down the images to match. I just put 3 by 4 images on word document. I had a bit of a hard time figuring out how to get the images in position to line up with the labels and messed up a few sheets. I am sure many are better at computer software than I am though. I used trial and error, printing the squares on regular paper and tracing the outlines of the squares from the messed up sheets. It took a ton of inch and there must be an easier way but I didn't know what it was. I would move the images as needed when I printed a test run. Once I got it right I put the label paper in. Make sure you draw the tab if you get the lables with the seal b/c the image could end upside down if you aren't sure where the tab is.
> 
> It was a bit of a pain and took me sometime but as I said I am sure others could figure it out quicker. I was expecting some type of instuctions with the labels but there was nothing.
> 
> I did love the end result though.



Yes, there is an easier way to do labels. In  MS word, there is  an option for  creating labels. First click mailings, then labels. Then under that label box, choose options. That pulls up, you can choose the style number of the label. That creates a blank page of labels that is a template of the size you need so when you input your text in the boxes, it will match up when you print. For example, if you buy a pkg of standard size mailing labels by Avery (most popular brand), you will find an option for Avery 8160 (style # for that size), then it will pull up a page where you will see the outline of 30 label boxes on that  page. You will only be able to put text into those boxes so that it will print correctly. Sometimes it's off slightly if you make your text too big in the boxes and it goes too close to the edge but that's usually easy to correct. 

Hope that helps you so it's easier next time.


----------



## pinkxray

mbbarron said:


> Yes, there is an easier way to do labels. In  MS word, there is  an option for  creating labels. First click mailings, then labels. Then under that label box, choose options. That pulls up, you can choose the style number of the label. That creates a blank page of labels that is a template of the size you need so when you input your text in the boxes, it will match up when you print. For example, if you buy a pkg of standard size mailing labels by Avery (most popular brand), you will find an option for Avery 8160 (style # for that size), then it will pull up a page where you will see the outline of 30 label boxes on that  page. You will only be able to put text into those boxes so that it will print correctly. Sometimes it's off slightly if you make your text too big in the boxes and it goes too close to the edge but that's usually easy to correct.
> 
> Hope that helps you so it's easier next time.



I knew there was a way to use that labels option. I will file this away for next time.


----------



## Tracykim

pinkxray said:


> I signed up with my e-mail to get special offers. I had seen others mention getting free items but I never seemed to get them. It took a little while before I got any free item e-mails. One day I opened my e-mail and there was an e-mail for certain items on the site for free. Usually it is just one item of whatever you are getting so the one notebook and pen were free and maybe a discount if you got more.



After I read your post and went and played!! IT WORKED!!!  I have been getting "free" stuff from them for years but never thought I could get an item for free when I was uploading a picture!!!  THANK YOU!!!


----------



## SheaBear

morgansmom2000 said:


> I gave Halloween hand sanitizer last year and had no problem with it packed in my stowed luggage.  I did put each bottle into its own small plastic baggie, just in case of leakage (they were then put into a goodie bag for each stateroom).
> 
> The DCL "logo" cannot be cut with the Cricut unless you have a program called SCAL 2 (which is no longer sold).
> 
> PinkXray, awesome stuff!



SCAL is still sold... you can just google it and find it. I typed in SCAL program for cricut.


----------



## DizDragonfly

SheaBear said:


> SCAL is still sold... you can just google it and find it. I typed in SCAL program for cricut.



If you want to use SCAL with a cricut, it has to be SCAL2.  SCAL3 was put out because ProvoCraft sued the makers of SCAL.  So, the functionality for Cricut is no longer there.  It still works with other brands of cutters though, but definitely not Cricut.


----------



## morgansmom2000

SheaBear said:


> SCAL is still sold... you can just google it and find it. I typed in SCAL program for cricut.



SCAL 3 will not work in a Cricut, and that is what is being sold.  SCAL 2 works in a Cricut that has not had its firmware updated.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Roxy217 said:


> How did you do the lanyards? They are awesome!!!



I downloaded the Disney font from the internet and then ordered the lanyards from a company doing all kinds of promotional items. I did custom lanyards again for our most recent cruise.

Corinna


----------



## dolphingirl47

I realized that I still have not posted my FE gifts from the last cruise.

*Cabin gifts:*

Christmas ornament






I also had a second cabin gift, which was a beaded metal bookmark with a Mickey head key charm, but for some reason, I do not have a photo of this:

*Men:*

Glass Tile Magnet






Cuff Links






*Women:*

Tinkerbell Glass Tile pendant






*Women and girls aged 10 or older:*

Princess Bag Charm






*Girls under the age of 10:*

Mickey hair clips






*Girls under the age of 6:*

Bottle cap necklace:






*Girls from 6 to 13:*

Ariel or Tinkerbell Glass Tile Necklace










*
Teenage girls:*

Hidden Mickey Glass Tile Necklace






*Boys:*

Pirate Zip Pull






Bottle Cap Key Chain

Toy Story or Jungle Book for boys up to 10:











Villains or Nightmare Before Christmas for the older boys:











Corinna


----------



## morgansmom2000

Incredible stuff!  When are you cruising again?


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

Love the bottle cap jewelry! Can you post the kind of bottle caps you got and where you got them? Did they come with the thingy for hanging it on a chain/lanyard (I know it has a name, can't remember it!!)? GREAT!


----------



## jenandjuice

Thank you all so much for all the ideas!!!  I'm not cruising until 11 months from now, but I think this gives me time to start planning and purchasing supplies (it won't seem so expensive if it's all spaced out)

This will be our honeymoon cruise and I have a feeling I'll be going overboard, but it seems like so much fun!


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

jenandjuice said:


> This will be our honeymoon cruise and I have a feeling I'll be going overboard



Is that a honeymoon ritual in your family?


----------



## jenandjuice

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Is that a honeymoon ritual in your family?




HAHAHA so didn't realize how that came out....hope it's not foreshadowing 

I actually meant going overboard with making too many fish extender gifts...


----------



## dolphingirl47

morgansmom2000 said:


> Incredible stuff!  When are you cruising again?



The next cruise for us will be the inaugural Hawaii cruise in April.



HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Love the bottle cap jewelry! Can you post the kind of bottle caps you got and where you got them? Did they come with the thingy for hanging it on a chain/lanyard (I know it has a name, can't remember it!!)? GREAT!



I got them from Etsy. Just search for flattened bottle cap pendant and yes, they came with the split ring.

Corinna


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

dolphingirl47 said:


> I got them from Etsy. Just search for flattened bottle cap pendant and yes, they came with the split ring.
> 
> Corinna



Thank you!


----------



## jpabst17216

marciemouse said:


> I have a friend who has offered to let me use her cricut. (She only uses it for scrapbooking though, so no help with my questions!) I've never used one before. How do you cut out the DCL logo/etc? Is it a cartridge you purchase or what? Even a Mickey head would work, too. I was thinking of making stainless steel water bottles (kind of like 7evans did). I'm guessing you use vinyl, but how do you apply it to the water bottles? Thanks!



I used the scal program to make my dcl logo. If you have it email me and I will send you the file. I use outdoor industrial vinyl I bought from us cutter's website. You can also go to your local vinyl sign shop and they will give you scraps of vinyl that are too small for them to use on their machines (that way you can practice on the free vinyl). You cut the vinyl like you would the paper using a kisscut setting so it cuts the vinyl but not the paper backing. After your design is cut you "weed" the vinyl getting rid of all the extra vinyl leaving only your design. You then apply masking tape on top of your design, pull off the paper backing so your design is stuck to the tape. You then apply your taped design to your object and carefully pull off the tape. For easy designs like a solid mickey head you can just peel it off and stick it to your bottle. Youtube has great videos on this.


----------



## shadowryter

Hi all, just back from our Dream cruise, Oct 23 ~ 27th, so I wanted to post pic's of my FE gifts. These were as much fun to make as they were to give out. Can't wait for our Fantasy cruise next year.

Book marks for all...smaller ones for kids and personalized ribbon for adults









Bottle cap carabiners for men, teens and kids(10 and up)




Bottle cap necklaces for the women and teens(10 and up)




Itinerary and calendar magnets


----------



## morgansmom2000

Great stuff!


----------



## jenandjuice

Shadowryter,

Love love love the necklaces, I so wish I was on your cruise!!  Any chance you could change your plans and sail on the magic 9/29/12?


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

Hi DISsers
Can anyone help me out with step-by-step directions for making pictures small enough to put on bottle tops, or the 1x1" square glass tiles? I use MS Word, and I'm not very computer savvy! THANKS! 
(request a.k.a. "How do you get those big pictures on those little things?")


----------



## uncw89

shadowryter said:


> Hi all, just back from our Dream cruise, Oct 23 ~ 27th, so I wanted to post pic's of my FE gifts. These were as much fun to make as they were to give out. Can't wait for our Fantasy cruise next year.
> 
> Book marks for all...smaller ones for kids and personalized ribbon for adults
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottle cap carabiners for men, teens and kids(10 and up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottle cap necklaces for the women and teens(10 and up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Itinerary and calendar magnets



Great stuff!!!  I was wondering where you got your images and how did you size them? (Dream logo,,etc) I did some for my cruise in Aug but I like the images that you used. (see below)
I was also wondering where you got/ordered your ribbon. Thanks!



HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Hi DISsers
> Can anyone help me out with step-by-step directions for making pictures small enough to put on bottle tops, or the 1x1" square glass tiles? I use MS Word, and I'm not very computer savvy! THANKS!
> (request a.k.a. "How do you get those big pictures on those little things?")



I ended up buying some images off off etsy for the 1 x1 glass tiles.


----------



## ladybug23

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Hi DISsers
> Can anyone help me out with step-by-step directions for making pictures small enough to put on bottle tops, or the 1x1" square glass tiles? I use MS Word, and I'm not very computer savvy! THANKS!
> (request a.k.a. "How do you get those big pictures on those little things?")



I too used pictures in MS Word.  For me it was just trial and error.  I kept resizing the photos until they fit into the 1 inch area that I wanted to use my 1" punch on.  Not all photos will be the same size as it depends on exactly how you want that photo to fill out the 1" area.  Just try putting the pictures you want to use on one page in varying sizes so that you can get a good idea once you print how it will look.  I suggest that you just print draft style or black and white just to save on ink. Here are directions I swiped from somewhere on disboards, but again - I could not follow these exactly as the measurements did not work for my pictures.  Good luck!

_I made the image so that the circle is 1 inch (the image itself is 1.5 inches but that includes the white box around the circle) which I think is the size you will need to make a bottlecap necklace. Make sure you click on the image in my 4shared, then when the next image pops up...click on the "download" button to save to your pictures. Do not right click and copy the image.

You can insert the image into word and change the size if needed. Here is how:

• Insert the picture(s) you want on the page by going to the top of Word and clicking on "Insert" then in the drop down menu click on "Picture" then "from file". 
• To change the size of the picture left click on the corners of the picture and drag them towards the center to make the picture the size that you want. You can also go to the top of Word and click on "format" then "picture" and in the "size" tab you can change either the height or width. Word will automatically fix the other side for you so that the image doesn't distort. _

Most of my pictures were sized to 1.2 or 1.3 inches square and then I used my 1" punch to cut the holes out for the bottle caps.  Again Good luck!


----------



## shadowryter

uncw89 said:


> Great stuff!!! I was wondering where you got your images and how did you size them? (Dream logo,,etc) I did some for my cruise in Aug but I like the images that you used. (see below)
> I was also wondering where you got/ordered your ribbon. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up buying some images off off etsy for the 1 x1 glass tiles.


Thanks....I created the designs on my own. I have Photoshop so it makes it pretty easy. I got my ribbon from Ribbon Warehouse...they are fantastic. You have many colors of ribbon and fonts to choose from. They claimed it would take a few weeks but I got them in less than one. For anyone who is interested I have full pages pre-made of all the images I used. I also have Tiana and Rapunzel for the princesses I'd be more than happy to send the file/files your way if you care to pm me with your email.


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

ladybug23 said:


> I too used pictures in MS Word.  For me it was just trial and error.  I kept resizing the photos until they fit into the 1 inch area that I wanted to use my 1" punch on.  Not all photos will be the same size as it depends on exactly how you want that photo to fill out the 1" area.  Just try putting the pictures you want to use on one page in varying sizes so that you can get a good idea once you print how it will look.  I suggest that you just print draft style or black and white just to save on ink. Here are directions I swiped from somewhere on disboards, but again - I could not follow these exactly as the measurements did not work for my pictures.  Good luck!
> 
> _I made the image so that the circle is 1 inch (the image itself is 1.5 inches but that includes the white box around the circle) which I think is the size you will need to make a bottlecap necklace. Make sure you click on the image in my 4shared, then when the next image pops up...click on the "download" button to save to your pictures. Do not right click and copy the image.
> 
> You can insert the image into word and change the size if needed. Here is how:
> 
>  Insert the picture(s) you want on the page by going to the top of Word and clicking on "Insert" then in the drop down menu click on "Picture" then "from file".
>  To change the size of the picture left click on the corners of the picture and drag them towards the center to make the picture the size that you want. You can also go to the top of Word and click on "format" then "picture" and in the "size" tab you can change either the height or width. Word will automatically fix the other side for you so that the image doesn't distort. _
> 
> Most of my pictures were sized to 1.2 or 1.3 inches square and then I used my 1" punch to cut the holes out for the bottle caps.  Again Good luck!




Thank you!


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

I just had to share this!  This is not about a homemade gift, but rather a home made FE.    

My mom just finished our Fish Extender for me.  We seem to have misplaced one of Mr Potato Head's Mickey Mouse gloves, but we are on the hunt!  

All I had to do was show Mom a picture of an FE that I found on the net & she did the rest!

I love my Mom!!!


----------



## LindaBabe

Canadian Disney Mom said:


> I just had to share this!  This is not about a homemade gift, but rather a home made FE.
> 
> My mom just finished our Fish Extender for me.  We seem to have misplaced one of Mr Potato Head's Mickey Mouse gloves, but we are on the hunt!
> 
> All I had to do was show Mom a picture of an FE that I found on the net & she did the rest!
> 
> I love my Mom!!!




THAT's VERY cute!  I thought she must have used one of the spoon handles - never thought of mr. Potato head.


----------



## PnJmom

very cute


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

Thanks!  I have a funny feeling its going to be too small - she used a hand towel as the back.


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

That FE is SO DARN CUTE!  I LOVE it.  I especially like the MM hands.  What a neat idea.  Great job mom!  The gifts we gave in May were fairly large, so I had each one in a gallon ziploc and I took cable ties to attach it to the FE's since I was sure they wouldn't fit into the pockets.  Just a thought for anyone with larger items.


----------



## BealsRwe

Hi everyone.  I wanted to post this one earlier, but didn't want any of my cruisemates seeing it prior to our Dream Cruise.  I made each cabin (51) a hidden Mickey ornament with Halloween colors.  I used a Shrinky Dink for the tag that I attached.  All in all, I made 60 of these. They are shatterproof ornaments.


----------



## morgansmom2000

Cute ornaments!


----------



## RobbW

So, figured I post pics of the FE gift I made for participants on our cruise now that we've been back for over a week.  I'm a bit of an astronomy geek.  So, I incorporated that into the FE gifts.  I based the design on a USA Passport with a healthy dose of artistic license.  I used each participant's first name, cabin number, birthday (month/day only), and favorite Disney character to fill in the identification section of the passport.

I used a two-page spread for each day of the cruise.  I included the ship's itinerary, approximate location, and theme.  I also listed the rise and set times for the sun, moon, and planets that would be visible each night.  I chose a celestial object of the day and provided a sky chart showing its position in the sky along with some info about it.

After the days of the cruise, I included a section for recipients to record contact info for any new friends they make on the cruise.  The last 10 pages were left blank to be used for character autographs.

The covers of the passports were made from 65lb card stock with light blue for men and boys, light purple for women, and light pink for all the little princesses.  The pages were 32lb ivory parchment paper.  Below are some pics:


----------



## mbbarron

RobbW

WOW!!!  Amazing work!  Hope I get something half as good as that on my upcoming FE.


----------



## Susiesark

RobbW, Wow!  So much thought and work you put into them.  How many did you have to do?


----------



## jmjousley

RobbW-
you are making me regret that we didn't participate in the FE this cruise.  I sent you a PM asking a favor.


----------



## htimothy

We missed the dead line for FE on our Cruise in about 3½ weeks.  However, there are a few that want to add us in.  Thanks for such cute ideas!!


----------



## mom3girls2000

O. M. G., RobbW, are you sure you don't want to go on the 2/11/2012 7-Night Eastern Carribean???  Those are amazing!


----------



## morgansmom2000

RobbW, that's an incredible idea!  Love it.


----------



## ppiew

Wow!  Absolutely amazing!  Sure wish I had one of those!!!!


----------



## BealsRwe

RobbW...love those...amazing!  I would have loved to have had a star guide while cruising.  I took Astronomy in high school, but in so many years I have forgotten everything.  We sat on the verandah every night during our cruise and just starred at the stars.  Very creative and educational!  We took DD out of school for our Dream Halloween cruise, and did homework.  I wish we had sailed with you to add that to her journal and pile of work...well done!


----------



## adnil530

Robbw...what a wonderful idea and FE gift.  My future sail dates are below.  Please join one of our FE lists 

Linda


----------



## Roxy217

RobbW said:


> So, figured I post pics of the FE gift I made for participants on our cruise now that we've been back for over a week.  I'm a bit of an astronomy geek.  So, I incorporated that into the FE gifts.  I based the design on a USA Passport with a healthy dose of artistic license.  I used each participant's first name, cabin number, birthday (month/day only), and favorite Disney character to fill in the identification section of the passport.
> 
> I used a two-page spread for each day of the cruise.  I included the ship's itinerary, approximate location, and theme.  I also listed the rise and set times for the sun, moon, and planets that would be visible each night.  I chose a celestial object of the day and provided a sky chart showing its position in the sky along with some info about it.
> 
> After the days of the cruise, I included a section for recipients to record contact info for any new friends they make on the cruise.  The last 10 pages were left blank to be used for character autographs.
> 
> The covers of the passports were made from 65lb card stock with light blue for men and boys, light purple for women, and light pink for all the little princesses.  The pages were 32lb ivory parchment paper.  Below are some pics:



That is amazing!! I wish you were on my cruise!! I love incorporating learning with fun & you nailed it!! We are taking our children out of school to go on the cruise & I really don't do that. However it is a special occasion - my husband's parents are celebrating their 50TH WEDDING ANNIVERSARY!!! That is an achievement in it self - oh that's right, you don't know my in-laws  LoL - JK  But seriously - GREAT JOB!


----------



## RobbW

Thanks for all the nice comments, everyone!  It was our first DCL cruise and our first FE exchange.  It was fun to make, but definitely took a lot of time and patience to get everything right.  The hard part was trying to estimate approximately where the ship would be at 8pm each night of the cruise (Lat/Long coordinates).  And then taking those coordinates and the dates/times and figuring out what would be visible in the night sky.  Oh, trying to figure out the page print order in MS Publisher to make a double-sided, side-fold, quarter page booklet was very trying, as well.

In the end, I was pretty pleased with the passports.  I hope most of the recipients enjoyed them, too.  My daughter used hers for character autographs and got tons of positive comments from the characters (well, the ones who talk anyway).  Lots of them asked where we got the passport because they have signed several of them on the ship.


----------



## RobbW

BTW, I'd be happy to sail on any fully-paid cruise that anyone offers to take me on.  I will do the FEs for everyone!!!


----------



## jenandjuice

RobbW said:


> BTW, I'd be happy to sail on any fully-paid cruise that anyone offers to take me on.  I will do the FEs for everyone!!!




Soooo tempted....

Seriously one of the most creative/useful FE gifts I've seen!


----------



## Cruella 66

You all are so impressive!  I am in awe and you all scared little ole' craft-challenged me so much I backed out of the FE for our cruise.  I bow to you all!!!  You won.  

Oh, and what is the name of the 'Disney' writing?  Where do you find it???  

Thank you!!!


----------



## NYAna

Pictures of the things I made for my Magic cruise this past week (October 29, 2011 to November 5, 2011).


----------



## luvbnmom

NYAna said:


> Pictures of the things I made for my Magic cruise this past week (October 29, 2011 to November 5, 2011).



These are adorable!! GREAT JOB!!


----------



## Roxy217

NYAna said:


> Pictures of the things I made for my Magic cruise this past week (October 29, 2011 to November 5, 2011).



OMGosh!! These are the cutest!!! Are the Pluto's pillows? adorable!!!! the Mickey things are pockets? I love them!!


----------



## RobbW

Cruella 66 said:


> You all are so impressive!  I am in awe and you all scared little ole' craft-challenged me so much I backed out of the FE for our cruise.  I bow to you all!!!  You won.
> 
> Oh, and what is the name of the 'Disney' writing?  Where do you find it???
> 
> Thank you!!!



Just search on Google for Waltograph font.


----------



## RobbW

NYAna,

Those Pluto pillows are AWESOME!!!!  My daughter would have dropped over passed out cold on the cabin floor if she had gotten one of those.  Pluto is her fave!  Too cute!


----------



## jessica52877

That passport was very creative. My son loves science, planets, stars, etc and that would have been a big hit!!


----------



## happytime

This is my take on the painted frames for my FE. (I did put my stamp on it)   hehe  ----
I made 51 for our cruise last week. Most people liked them.


----------



## cntkg1

Awwwww, geeeez Robb.  Had I known about your passports I would've played the FE game for sure!  Awesome job!!!


----------



## RobbW

cntkg1 said:


> Awwwww, geeeez Robb.  Had I known about your passports I would've played the FE game for sure!  Awesome job!!!



Coulda, woulda, shoulda!  That's what you get for voting strawberry!!!  Maybe in another decade or so when we can afford to cruise DCL-style again!


----------



## BealsRwe

happytime said:


> This is my take on the painted frames for my FE. (I did put my stamp on it)   hehe  ----
> I made 51 for our cruise last week. Most people liked them.



We loved ours!  It's on our cruise wall 

Stephanie


----------



## cntkg1

RobbW said:


> Coulda, woulda, shoulda!  That's what you get for voting strawberry!!!  Maybe in another decade or so when we can afford to cruise DCL-style again!




I see the err of my ways.


----------



## mbbarron

I'm placing basic highlighters in my FE bags and was hoping my fellow DISers could help me come up with a creative saying to place on the label.

Something along the lines of...

Enjoy (or Cherish or Savor) the "highlights" of your Disney Dream vacation!

Any other suggestions?


----------



## happytime

BealsRwe said:


> We loved ours!  It's on our cruise wall
> 
> Stephanie



Thanks, Stephanie, I enjoyed making them.


----------



## NMMickeymom

Cruella 66 said:


> You all are so impressive!  I am in awe and you all scared little ole' craft-challenged me so much I backed out of the FE for our cruise.  I bow to you all!!!  You won.
> 
> Oh, and what is the name of the 'Disney' writing?  Where do you find it???
> 
> Thank you!!!



Oh, don't leave!  From my experience, this thread showcases many of the uber creative homemade gifts.  There are lots of other items that are just as wonderful.  We loved getting macadamia nuts from a Hawaiian family, key chains from across the country, post cards, pirate booty, and fun little trinkets from all over.  I like to gawk at this thread but my contributions to FEs are given with just as much love but much less craft skill involved.


----------



## ravensilverlight

Can I get an opinion please???  I just the other day thought of a FE gift that isn't too difficult, but I haven't seen anyone do it!  So.  

IF YOU'RE ON THE 8 NIGHT HOLIDAY CRUISE ON THE MAGIC PLEASE SKIP AHEAD!  lol

I thought it would be a cute idea to pick up some of those little "brag book" photo albums (the ones with 20-24 pages to them).  Then on every other page, put one of the clues to the ship's Hidden Mickeys, leaving the facing page open for a picture of that HM.  So each family could use the clues to find them, take a picture of it (maybe even with them by it!) and put them in the book.

Good idea?  Lame?  I know for many FE participants, it's "not their first rodeo"...but I also know that not everyone has actually done the HM search.  What does everybody think?


----------



## yukongirl123

ravensilverlight said:


> Can I get an opinion please???  I just the other day thought of a FE gift that isn't too difficult, but I haven't seen anyone do it!  So.
> 
> IF YOU'RE ON THE 8 NIGHT HOLIDAY CRUISE ON THE MAGIC PLEASE SKIP AHEAD!  lol
> 
> I thought it would be a cute idea to pick up some of those little "brag book" photo albums (the ones with 20-24 pages to them).  Then on every other page, put one of the clues to the ship's Hidden Mickeys, leaving the facing page open for a picture of that HM.  So each family could use the clues to find them, take a picture of it (maybe even with them by it!) and put them in the book.
> 
> Good idea?  Lame?  I know for many FE participants, it's "not their first rodeo"...but I also know that not everyone has actually done the HM search.  What does everybody think?



This is a fabulous idea.....I know I would enjoy something like that!


----------



## miry

ravensilverlight said:


> Can I get an opinion please???  I just the other day thought of a FE gift that isn't too difficult, but I haven't seen anyone do it!  So.
> 
> IF YOU'RE ON THE 8 NIGHT HOLIDAY CRUISE ON THE MAGIC PLEASE SKIP AHEAD!  lol
> 
> I thought it would be a cute idea to pick up some of those little "brag book" photo albums (the ones with 20-24 pages to them).  Then on every other page, put one of the clues to the ship's Hidden Mickeys, leaving the facing page open for a picture of that HM.  So each family could use the clues to find them, take a picture of it (maybe even with them by it!) and put them in the book.
> 
> Good idea?  Lame?  I know for many FE participants, it's "not their first rodeo"...but I also know that not everyone has actually done the HM search.  What does everybody think?




I think that's a great idea. I would love to get something like that early on in the cruise so that we would have time to find all of them throughout the cruise. We've been on two disney cruises so far, but haven't done any sort of hidden mickey search.


----------



## mbbarron

Phenomenal idea and you don't have to be "crafty" to put this together easily!  Plus fun for both kids and adults.  I love it!!!


----------



## ravensilverlight

Thanks for the quick replies!  DH and I are thinking it would be best to put these together and make our rounds on embarkation day, so everyone has a week to look...I know one or two are a bit hard to find!


----------



## KaryCam

Cruella 66 said:


> You all are so impressive!  I am in awe and you all scared little ole' craft-challenged me so much I backed out of the FE for our cruise.  I bow to you all!!!  You won.





NMMickeymom said:


> Oh, don't leave!  From my experience, this thread showcases many of the uber creative homemade gifts.  There are lots of other items that are just as wonderful.  We loved getting macadamia nuts from a Hawaiian family, key chains from across the country, post cards, pirate booty, and fun little trinkets from all over.  I like to gawk at this thread but my contributions to FEs are given with just as much love but much less craft skill involved.



Cindy,
This is what I tried telling you on our cruise meet thread. You do not have to compete with the people on this thread. Buy candy that's 50-75% off right now. Yesterday at Walmart they had packs of 3 glowing bracelets from Halloween for .10 a pack. Easy regional things, etc. I gave other ideas on my earlier post to you. 
I'm going to PM you the truely easy thing I am giving for my FE so that you know how really easy this can be.


----------



## morgansmom2000

ravensilverlight said:


> Can I get an opinion please???  I just the other day thought of a FE gift that isn't too difficult, but I haven't seen anyone do it!  So.
> 
> IF YOU'RE ON THE 8 NIGHT HOLIDAY CRUISE ON THE MAGIC PLEASE SKIP AHEAD!  lol
> 
> I thought it would be a cute idea to pick up some of those little "brag book" photo albums (the ones with 20-24 pages to them).  Then on every other page, put one of the clues to the ship's Hidden Mickeys, leaving the facing page open for a picture of that HM.  So each family could use the clues to find them, take a picture of it (maybe even with them by it!) and put them in the book.
> 
> Good idea?  Lame?  I know for many FE participants, it's "not their first rodeo"...but I also know that not everyone has actually done the HM search.  What does everybody think?



I love this idea!  Going to put that in a file for next time (hopefully, I can find it when I need it  ).


----------



## dolphingirl47

ravensilverlight said:


> Can I get an opinion please???  I just the other day thought of a FE gift that isn't too difficult, but I haven't seen anyone do it!  So.
> 
> IF YOU'RE ON THE 8 NIGHT HOLIDAY CRUISE ON THE MAGIC PLEASE SKIP AHEAD!  lol
> 
> I thought it would be a cute idea to pick up some of those little "brag book" photo albums (the ones with 20-24 pages to them).  Then on every other page, put one of the clues to the ship's Hidden Mickeys, leaving the facing page open for a picture of that HM.  So each family could use the clues to find them, take a picture of it (maybe even with them by it!) and put them in the book.
> 
> Good idea?  Lame?  I know for many FE participants, it's "not their first rodeo"...but I also know that not everyone has actually done the HM search.  What does everybody think?



I love this idea.

Corinna


----------



## Wests4Disney

ravensilverlight said:


> Can I get an opinion please???  I just the other day thought of a FE gift that isn't too difficult, but I haven't seen anyone do it!  So.
> 
> IF YOU'RE ON THE 8 NIGHT HOLIDAY CRUISE ON THE MAGIC PLEASE SKIP AHEAD!  lol
> 
> I thought it would be a cute idea to pick up some of those little "brag book" photo albums (the ones with 20-24 pages to them).  Then on every other page, put one of the clues to the ship's Hidden Mickeys, leaving the facing page open for a picture of that HM.  So each family could use the clues to find them, take a picture of it (maybe even with them by it!) and put them in the book.
> 
> Good idea?  Lame?  I know for many FE participants, it's "not their first rodeo"...but I also know that not everyone has actually done the HM search.  What does everybody think?




I would love this!!! This is our 5th Disney Cruise and we have never even looked for any Hidden Mickeys.


----------



## Minnie Monellen

ravensilverlight said:


> Thanks for the quick replies!  DH and I are thinking it would be best to put these together and make our rounds on embarkation day, so everyone has a week to look...I know one or two are a bit hard to find!



Love the idea.  Would like to do a modified version for our 2 night Magic Cruise to Nowhere from NYC this summer. Please post about it after your cruise!


----------



## catislander

ravensilverlight said:


> Can I get an opinion please???  I just the other day thought of a FE gift that isn't too difficult, but I haven't seen anyone do it!  So.
> 
> IF YOU'RE ON THE 8 NIGHT HOLIDAY CRUISE ON THE MAGIC PLEASE SKIP AHEAD!  lol
> 
> I thought it would be a cute idea to pick up some of those little "brag book" photo albums (the ones with 20-24 pages to them).  Then on every other page, put one of the clues to the ship's Hidden Mickeys, leaving the facing page open for a picture of that HM.  So each family could use the clues to find them, take a picture of it (maybe even with them by it!) and put them in the book.
> 
> Good idea?  Lame?  I know for many FE participants, it's "not their first rodeo"...but I also know that not everyone has actually done the HM search.  What does everybody think?



I love that idea. As someone who is craft-challenged I may need to "borrow" it.


----------



## Disney's Fan

Cruella 66 said:


> You all are so impressive!  I am in awe and you all scared little ole' craft-challenged me so much I backed out of the FE for our cruise.  I bow to you all!!!  You won.
> 
> Oh, and what is the name of the 'Disney' writing?  Where do you find it???
> 
> Thank you!!!



Cruella, please don't leave your FE group!!!  Plenty of people do store bought items, and we loved all our gifts whether they were homemade or store bought.  Someone gave out pirate stuff which we needed for pirate night since I hadn't packed anything, and someone gave chapstick (no fancy label) that we needed, too!  We also got stickers, gum, candy, hand sanitizer, pens, magnets, pocket calendar....and more that wasn't homemade.  My family gave out Disney Trivia cards (from the board game) on our cruise.  Please don't be intimidated by this thread....the excitement comes from getting a little surprise each day when you return to your room, and I can assure you nobody will be dissappointed with anything you choose to give.


----------



## missusa82

happytime said:


> This is my take on the painted frames for my FE. (I did put my stamp on it)   hehe  ----
> I made 51 for our cruise last week. Most people liked them.



We love ours!  It's on hubby's nightstand to reminds us in the morning how greatful we are to have taken a Disney Cruise and what such a great time we had!


----------



## tinkerbelltwins

ravensilverlight said:


> Can I get an opinion please???  I just the other day thought of a FE gift that isn't too difficult, but I haven't seen anyone do it!  So.
> 
> IF YOU'RE ON THE 8 NIGHT HOLIDAY CRUISE ON THE MAGIC PLEASE SKIP AHEAD!  lol
> 
> I thought it would be a cute idea to pick up some of those little "brag book" photo albums (the ones with 20-24 pages to them).  Then on every other page, put one of the clues to the ship's Hidden Mickeys, leaving the facing page open for a picture of that HM.  So each family could use the clues to find them, take a picture of it (maybe even with them by it!) and put them in the book.
> 
> Good idea?  Lame?  I know for many FE participants, it's "not their first rodeo"...but I also know that not everyone has actually done the HM search.  What does everybody think?



Love this idea.  My family would have lots of fun doing this!


----------



## mbbarron

mbbarron said:


> I'm placing basic highlighters in my FE bags and was hoping my fellow DISers could help me come up with a creative saying to place on the label.
> 
> Something along the lines of...
> 
> Enjoy (or Cherish or Savor) the "highlights" of your Disney Dream vacation!
> 
> Any other suggestions?



Any suggestions or anyone know of any DISigners who make highlighter labels?


----------



## bibbidibobbidiboo07

We received highlighters which said "our cruise highlights" then had date of cruise. Not sure if someone designed it themselves or got someone to do it for them.


----------



## LuvEeyore

There are highlighter instructions much earlier in the thread on how to dothis yourself.  Doesnt seem difficult at all


----------



## mbbarron

LuvEeyore said:


> There are highlighter instructions much earlier in the thread on how to dothis yourself.  Doesnt seem difficult at all



I saw the beginning of this thread where someone adhered tiny balls or something that made them look really cool.  Can't tackle all that right now.  Just need an easy printing option.  We leave in 5 days!!!


----------



## missyosmom

How about printing your labels on the clear address labels/stickers?  They come in several sizes so you could pick the one that would wrap around your highlighter the best.  I like your saying - or something like "For your Magical highlights" - yours is better!


----------



## Cruella 66

Thanks for the nice responses and encouraging me not to leave the FE group.  I don't know...I think I still have time to think about it.  

I loved the hidden Mickey book.  WOW...there maybe a thought...would you give the books one per room, right?  It would be cool if people could find them and take a picture of their family next to the hidden Mickey and put it in the book.  How do you find where to look for them?  I have a Hidden Mickey book but it's only for the parks.

KaryCam thank you!


----------



## Susiesark

Cruella 66 said:


> Thanks for the nice responses and encouraging me not to leave the FE group.  I don't know...I think I still have time to think about it.
> 
> I loved the hidden Mickey book.  WOW...there maybe a thought...would you give the books one per room, right?  It would be cool if people could find them and take a picture of their family next to the hidden Mickey and put it in the book.  How do you find where to look for them?  I have a Hidden Mickey book but it's only for the parks.
> 
> KaryCam thank you!


I have the Hidden Mickey book for the Wonder and Magic.  Let me know if you need any information.  We leave in 9 days for Thanksgiving on the Wonder, so I'll put it to the test.


----------



## KaryCam

Cruella 66 said:


> I loved the hidden Mickey book.  WOW...there maybe a thought...would you give the books one per room, right?  It would be cool if people could find them and take a picture of their family next to the hidden Mickey and put it in the book.  How do you find where to look for them?  I have a Hidden Mickey book but it's only for the parks.





Susiesark said:


> I have the Hidden Mickey book for the Wonder and Magic.  Let me know if you need any information.  We leave in 9 days for Thanksgiving on the Wonder, so I'll put it to the test.




That is a good idea! 
I know that there are other people in our meet that are newbies to the Magic like me. I think most everyone and especially kids would really enjoy going on a Hidden Mickey Hunt.


----------



## Wests4Disney

Susiesark said:


> I have the Hidden Mickey book for the Wonder and Magic.  Let me know if you need any information.  We leave in 9 days for Thanksgiving on the Wonder, so I'll put it to the test.



Maybe you could bring some of the hidden mickey clues or info to the meet and greet and people could do the search while on board.....That would be a lot of fun!


----------



## Dramamama

If your on the Nov. 27- MR cruise - Spoiler alert

I made cell phone bags for my FE. My DD complains that she doesn't have a good way to carry the phones. So I made these.


----------



## Susiesark

*Dramamama*, my MR cruise ends on the 27th, so we'll be at the port the same day....I want one!!  Those are perfect for the WAVE phone on the ship!


----------



## Disney's Fan

Dramamama said:


> If your on the Nov. 27- MR cruise - Spoiler alert
> 
> I made cell phone bags for my FE. My DD complains that she doesn't have a good way to carry the phones. So I made these.


Those are super cute!  What a great idea!


----------



## morgansmom2000

Really cute idea for cell phones!


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Dramamama said:


> If your on the Nov. 27- MR cruise - Spoiler alert
> 
> I made cell phone bags for my FE. My DD complains that she doesn't have a good way to carry the phones. So I made these.



Oh my goodness! That is the cutest thing I've seen in a long time! Can you make it big enough for an iphone?


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

happytime said:


> This is my take on the painted frames for my FE. (I did put my stamp on it)   hehe  ----
> I made 51 for our cruise last week. Most people liked them.



Very Nice Terry....I made them too for my next cruise.  Mine are painted a little different but same concept.  I do love your Mickey and Minnie.    I was looking for something like that to stamp letters when I send them....,, where did u find it??


----------



## happytime

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Very Nice Terry....I made them too for my next cruise.  Mine are painted a little different but same concept.  I do love your Mickey and Minnie.    I was looking for something like that to stamp letters when I send them....,, where did u find it??



The stamp set can be found at Michaels/Joanns, or Hobby Lobby; also Ebay has them. It costs me about $12 or so.  Ebay has one right now for $6 and no bids so far. It's called Disney Mickey and Minnie Mouse Clear Stamp Set.

I've tried to copy the image to show you, but it doesn't show up. If you type in the above title for the stamp set, it should come up on your computer. Like I said, you can find them locally or on the internet. 

Oh and I got the picture from the DISigners on this site. They are so awesome to work with. So the cost of the pictures was just the cost of printing them from my printer. 

Have fun.


----------



## ladybug23

Here are two of the things I made for our FE exchange on the 11/6 sailing of the Dream.  I hope my people enjoy them.  The first item is homemade glycerine soap with a Mickey image inside.  The second is a set of magnet bottle caps.  I also included card games, glow in the dark bracelets, water balls and tattoos depending on the which cabins had kids and what ages.

Homemade glycerine soap:






and the bottle caps:


----------



## dizneeat

ladybug23 said:


> Here are two of the things I made for our FE exchange on the 11/6 sailing of the Dream.  I hope my people enjoy them.  The first item is homemade glycerine soap with a Mickey image inside.  The second is a set of magnet bottle caps.  I also included card games, glow in the dark bracelets, water balls and tattoos depending on the which cabins had kids and what ages.
> 
> Homemade glycerine soap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the bottle caps:



Oh my gosh, those soaps are awesome! I need to find out how to make them - what a great gift!


----------



## Rather Be At WDW

ladybug23 said:


> Here are two of the things I made for our FE exchange on the 11/6 sailing of the Dream.  *I hope my people enjoy them*.  The first item is homemade glycerine soap with a Mickey image inside.  The second is a set of magnet bottle caps.  I also included card games, glow in the dark bracelets, water balls and tattoos depending on the which cabins had kids and what ages.



We did!  Thanks, they were great.



dizneeat said:


> Oh my gosh, those soaps are awesome! I need to find out how to make them - what a great gift!



Yes, it was!


----------



## Chrisd12

Ravensilverlight......love it.  I bought little "brag" books also that I found in Target for $2 a piece.  They hold 36 pictures and the covers came in red,black,and silver like sparkles.   Wasn't sure how to make them special....but would love to borrow your idea.  My problem is that we will be on the Fantasy in August...how would I go about finding out about hidden mickeys??  Any help would be greatly appreciated as I am not the craftiest person.


----------



## ladybug23

Rather Be At WDW said:


> We did!  Thanks, they were great.
> 
> Yes, it was!



Awe, thanks! 

It was a little trial and error in making them and the Mickey head didn't turn out quite as crisp as I would have liked, but the image was still clearly a Mickey head thank goodness.


----------



## ladybug23

happytime said:


> This is my take on the painted frames for my FE. (I did put my stamp on it)   hehe  ----
> I made 51 for our cruise last week. Most people liked them.



LOVE THIS!!!!  Awesome job Terry!


----------



## Disney's Fan

dizneeat said:


> Oh my gosh, those soaps are awesome! I need to find out how to make them - what a great gift!



I made soaps for our exchange using this recipe from Family Fun magazine.  Hope the link works, but if not, search their website for marine soap menagerie.  The soaps are SO easy and inexpensive.  I got the melt and pour cubes at Hobby Lobby 13.99 for 5lb bag.  (Use one of their coupons to make it less!)  I don't have a picture to post of mine, but I used the muffin tin shape like in the familyfun pictures.  Have fun!

http://familyfun.go.com/crafts/craf...afts/sea-crafts/marine-soap-menagerie-669819/


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

ladybug23 said:


> Here are two of the things I made for our FE exchange on the 11/6 sailing of the Dream.  I hope my people enjoy them.  The first item is homemade glycerine soap with a Mickey image inside.  The second is a set of magnet bottle caps.  I also included card games, glow in the dark bracelets, water balls and tattoos depending on the which cabins had kids and what ages.
> 
> Homemade glycerine soap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the bottle caps:



What did you use for the mickey head image?  The soaps are super cute!


----------



## mainstreetmagic

Dramamama, I LOVE your cell phone purses!!! SOOOO cute!!


----------



## ravensilverlight

Cruella 66 said:


> Thanks for the nice responses and encouraging me not to leave the FE group.  I don't know...I think I still have time to think about it.
> 
> I loved the hidden Mickey book.  WOW...there maybe a thought...would you give the books one per room, right?  It would be cool if people could find them and take a picture of their family next to the hidden Mickey and put it in the book.  How do you find where to look for them?  I have a Hidden Mickey book but it's only for the parks.
> 
> KaryCam thank you!



PLEASE don't leave your FE.  EVERY gift is special, it's not a contest.  This thread is for the crafty, but lots of people give practical gifts (safety pins, clothespins, wet wipes) that are greatly appreciated, or even just candy (who doesn't like a little treat???).  Dollar stores often have great finds, Disney related or otherwise.  You can get something as simple as a lanyard (you can find Disney themed ones at pretty much any party store in a pack of 12 fairly inexpensively) and pouches at an office supply store and BAM!  Instant place to keep your KTTW card.  If there's something special to your area, whether it be a candy or food product, or even just a magnet with your city name on it, those are always great gifts to remember the friends you've met.  It's great to have a little surprise waiting, no matter how small or silly you may think your gift is.  It's WAY more about the fun than the gift itself.



Chrisd12 said:


> Ravensilverlight......love it.  I bought little "brag" books also that I found in Target for $2 a piece.  They hold 36 pictures and the covers came in red,black,and silver like sparkles.   Wasn't sure how to make them special....but would love to borrow your idea.  My problem is that we will be on the Fantasy in August...how would I go about finding out about hidden mickeys??  Any help would be greatly appreciated as I am not the craftiest person.



Hmmmm...you could easily find a picture of the Fantasy to include, and print one for the first page in each book.  If you use a photo kiosk (pretty much any photo lab has those, or you can print at home), you can add your cruise info and sail dates to personalize the books.

As for knowing where your HM will be...that's a good question.  I don't think any of the 2012 books will have HM info for the Fantasy yet...maybe you'll have to hook up with someone on an earlier cruise and beg!  I know on the Magic and the Wonder, you can go to guest services and ask for the HM challenge and they'll give you the clues.  Maybe if some great DISer is on a cruise before yours, they can get the clues from GS on their cruise and email you the clues?


----------



## dizneeat

Disney's Fan said:


> I made soaps for our exchange using this recipe from Family Fun magazine.  Hope the link works, but if not, search their website for marine soap menagerie.  The soaps are SO easy and inexpensive.  I got the melt and pour cubes at Hobby Lobby 13.99 for 5lb bag.  (Use one of their coupons to make it less!)  I don't have a picture to post of mine, but I used the muffin tin shape like in the familyfun pictures.  Have fun!
> 
> http://familyfun.go.com/crafts/craf...afts/sea-crafts/marine-soap-menagerie-669819/



Thanks! The link works perfectly fine.

My only problem is that I need to research where to find the right materials - we live in Austria, so no hobby lobby!


----------



## lklasing

ladybug23 said:


> Homemade glycerine soap:



I'd also love to know about how you put the mickey head shape inside.  Those are so cute!


----------



## ladybug23

KarlaG4Kids said:


> What did you use for the mickey head image?  The soaps are super cute!





lklasing said:


> I'd also love to know about how you put the mickey head shape inside.  Those are so cute!



For the Mickey Heads I used a silicon ice cube tray and poured the colored glycerin into the trays.  Let them dry and then cut the double thickness portion of the head off so that the MH was completely flat.  I poured the clear soap into the larger molds and filled halfway, tried to let it cool a little before placing the MHs on top and then topping off with more clear.  My problem was when I topped off the larger mold with the clear glycerine my MHs started to melt a little.  I will have to work on that for the next go around.  Not sure what else I could do - perhaps refrigerate the MHs first?  Dunno....that is for another time.    They didn't melt  too badly as everyone could still see the MHs inside the soap bars.


----------



## ladybug23

Disney's Fan said:


> I made soaps for our exchange using this recipe from Family Fun magazine.  Hope the link works, but if not, search their website for marine soap menagerie.  The soaps are SO easy and inexpensive.  I got the melt and pour cubes at Hobby Lobby 13.99 for 5lb bag.  (Use one of their coupons to make it less!)  I don't have a picture to post of mine, but I used the muffin tin shape like in the familyfun pictures.  Have fun!
> 
> http://familyfun.go.com/crafts/craf...afts/sea-crafts/marine-soap-menagerie-669819/



These are really cute too, but I could not figure out how to get toy like items that were really made of soap without purchasing a lot more molds ($$). The reason I did not use plastic toys in my soap is because they do tend to scratch when using them to wash.  But they sure do look cute!


----------



## ladybug23

dizneeat said:


> Thanks! The link works perfectly fine.
> 
> My only problem is that I need to research where to find the right materials - we live in Austria, so no hobby lobby!



Got my soap off ebay.  You can sometimes find it cheaper at a craft store, but I found the quality of what I bought off ebay was better (low sweat melts better and is easier to work with.  It probably doesn't matter much where you get it.  There are a lot of online places where you can make the purchases.


----------



## wigdoutdismom

ladybug23 said:


> For the Mickey Heads I used a silicon ice cube tray and poured the colored glycerin into the trays.  Let them dry and then cut the double thickness portion of the head off so that the MH was completely flat.  I poured the clear soap into the larger molds and filled halfway, tried to let it cool a little before placing the MHs on top and then topping off with more clear.  My problem was when I topped off the larger mold with the clear glycerine my MHs started to melt a little.  I will have to work on that for the next go around.  Not sure what else I could do - perhaps refrigerate the MHs first?  Dunno....that is for another time.    They didn't melt  too badly as everyone could still see the MHs inside the soap bars.



I think your soaps are just lovely and I hope that you don't mind but I really want to copy your idea for our cruise next summer....
I was wondering about freezing the MHs before pouring the next layer on top? Just a thought....
I've never made soap before so I'm certainly going to be a beginner and will need to experiment with the process!
Luckily a friend that's cruising with us has some experience with this and is going to be the chief soap maker!


----------



## Rather Be At WDW

Here are the items we gave on our 11/6 Dream cruise.

Luggage tags for all the females:






For the males:






For each stateroom (white vinyl "family" decals for car windows):






All delivered in these bags:






"From" tag:






_Cricut to the rescue!  _


----------



## ladybug23

wigdoutdismom said:


> I think your soaps are just lovely and I hope that you don't mind but I really want to copy your idea for our cruise next summer....
> I was wondering about freezing the MHs before pouring the next layer on top? Just a thought....
> I've never made soap before so I'm certainly going to be a beginner and will need to experiment with the process!
> Luckily a friend that's cruising with us has some experience with this and is going to be the chief soap maker!



I don't mind at all.  Yes, I thought of freezing too, just to get the temperature cold enough to not melt when pouring the hot soap on top.  Like I said, this was the first time I made the soap with soap inserts, so next time I will try freezing the inserts to make them colder.  Hopefully the MHs will turn out a little crisper.  I don't think I will be making the soap for a while now, wish I had more reasons to make more now! LOL.

If you make these, please post pictures here - I would love to see how they turn out!!!  Or PM me if you don't want to quite share yet.


----------



## Roxy217

Rather Be At WDW said:


> Here are the items we gave on our 11/6 Dream cruise.
> 
> Luggage tags for all the females:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the males:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For each stateroom (white vinyl "family" decals for car windows):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All delivered in these bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "From" tag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Cricut to the rescue!  _



They are so adorable!! How did you do the car window decals - I'd like to steel that idea


----------



## wigdoutdismom

ladybug23 said:


> I don't mind at all.  Yes, I thought of freezing too, just to get the temperature cold enough to not melt when pouring the hot soap on top.  Like I said, this was the first time I made the soap with soap inserts, so next time I will try freezing the inserts to make them colder.  Hopefully the MHs will turn out a little crisper.  I don't think I will be making the soap for a while now, wish I had more reasons to make more now! LOL.
> 
> If you make these, please post pictures here - I would love to see how they turn out!!!  Or PM me if you don't want to quite share yet.



We are going to WDW for Christmas next month so hope to purchase the ice cube molds when we are there.
Then I'll be able to get started!


----------



## ladybug23

Rather Be At WDW said:


> Here are the items we gave on our 11/6 Dream cruise.
> 
> Luggage tags for all the females:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the males:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For each stateroom (white vinyl "family" decals for car windows):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All delivered in these bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "From" tag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Cricut to the rescue!  _



Linda - I LOVED your gift!!!  Can't wait to put the decals on the car, just trying to decide if I want to put them on my current car or wait for the next vehicle.  

I was able to purchase a complete set of cruise pins from the shops on board (purchase w/ purchase) and the 6 pin set looks amazing attached the back of the white bag.  LOVE IT!

Thanks for all your hard work! It is appreciated.


----------



## Rather Be At WDW

Roxy217 said:


> They are so adorable!! How did you do the car window decals - I'd like to steel that idea



Steal away!  That's what this thread is for.

I just used my Cricut to cut the Cricut Cuttables Adhesive-Backed Vinyl (I purchased it at Joann).  I would have liked to have added bows or princess crowns to the female heads, but I just ran out of time.


----------



## Roxy217

Thanks - I'll post photos when I complete - great idea - thanks again for sharing


----------



## mom3girls2000

Nice!


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

ladybug23 said:


> bottle caps:



Love em'! Can you tell me what specific glue / varnish you used? Also, did you size the designs by yourself? What's on the backs - ?magnets?

Thanks for listening to all my questions!


----------



## morgansmom2000

Love the Cricut items!  What kind of vinyl did you use for the window decals?


----------



## 1DCL11

Here are my FE gifts from our Oct 23rd Cruise on the Disney Wonder... 






 (luggage tags for adults)






 (goody bags for kids over 2)






 (gifts for kids under 2)






 (hand made mickey mouse magnets)






 (fish extender)


----------



## Disney's Fan

ladybug23 said:


> These are really cute too, but I could not figure out how to get toy like items that were really made of soap without purchasing a lot more molds ($$). The reason I did not use plastic toys in my soap is because they do tend to scratch when using them to wash.  But they sure do look cute!



I used foam sea critters for mine (fish, dophins, crabs) in the FE.  The foam floats, so I had to do two layers for the foam to stay in the middle of the soap.  I will try to get a photo posted to show what I mean. My boys and I made them a few years back with plastic toys like frogs and lizards, but immersed them in the soap instead of having them peek out.  At least that way it isn't "scratchy" until the soap has been used for a while.  I have to say, though, my boys loved waiting for the toy to come out!   I hope these pictures aren't too small.


----------



## ravensilverlight

Since I had such enthusiastic responses, I decided to share what the Hidden Mickey Hunt photo albums look like.  

AGAIN, IF YOU'RE ON MY CRUISE (8 night NYE on the Magic), DON'T LOOK!  I'm just kidding, if you want to peek, I'll forgive you.


----------



## morgansmom2000

Great stuff, 1DCL11!


----------



## morgansmom2000

ravensilverlight said:


> Since I had such enthusiastic responses, I decided to share what the Hidden Mickey Hunt photo albums look like.
> 
> AGAIN, IF YOU'RE ON MY CRUISE (8 night NYE on the Magic), DON'T LOOK!  I'm just kidding, if you want to peek, I'll forgive you.



Those came out great!


----------



## Disney's Fan

ravensilverlight said:


> Since I had such enthusiastic responses, I decided to share what the Hidden Mickey Hunt photo albums look like.
> 
> AGAIN, IF YOU'RE ON MY CRUISE (8 night NYE on the Magic), DON'T LOOK!  I'm just kidding, if you want to peek, I'll forgive you.



These look amazing and are a GREAT idea!


----------



## khoos

we loved the magnets...thanks!



1DCL11 said:


> Here are my FE gifts from our Oct 23rd Cruise on the Disney Wonder...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (luggage tags for adults)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (goody bags for kids over 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (gifts for kids under 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hand made mickey mouse magnets)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (fish extender)


----------



## Marlea98

Thanks to all of you lovely crafty people for sharing your wonderful ideas and creations.  

I'm going on my first DCL cruise next month and have made and bought a few little things to give out on our FE that are sort of specific to where I live (I'm in Australia) but the rest will be stuff that I will buy when we get to the U.S.  I am sure that people will understand I couldn't carry so much stuff over in my luggage and that whatever I do gift will be greatly appreciated - just as whatever we receive will be accepted with humility and gratitude.  As my mum always said - "it's the thought that counts."


----------



## Susiesark

Marlea98 said:


> Thanks to all of you lovely crafty people for sharing your wonderful ideas and creations.
> 
> I'm going on my first DCL cruise next month and have made and bought a few little things to give out on our FE that are sort of specific to where I live (I'm in Australia) but the rest will be stuff that I will buy when we get to the U.S.  I am sure that people will understand I couldn't carry so much stuff over in my luggage and that whatever I do gift will be greatly appreciated - just as whatever we receive will be accepted with humility and gratitude.  As my mum always said - "it's the thought that counts."


We enjoyed out FE gifts from Australia the most.  They included sample sizes of Vegemite and crackers, TimTams, and a tiny stuffed koala.  They shipped them ahead to the ship.


----------



## ladybug23

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Love em'! Can you tell me what specific glue / varnish you used? Also, did you size the designs by yourself? What's on the backs - ?magnets?
> 
> Thanks for listening to all my questions!



I borrowed the pictures from disigners here on disboards.  I did size them myself - a little trial and error to get the exact size that I wanted inside the 1 inch opening for the bottle cap.  For printing, I printed them out on photo paper because it had a nice glossy finish that looked great.  I used glue that was sold right next to the bottle caps, but pretty much looked and spread just like regular white glue.  On the back are magnets so that you can put these pretty little things on your refrigerator or any magnetic surface.



Disney's Fan said:


> I used foam sea critters for mine (fish, dophins, crabs) in the FE.  The foam floats, so I had to do two layers for the foam to stay in the middle of the soap.  I will try to get a photo posted to show what I mean. My boys and I made them a few years back with plastic toys like frogs and lizards, but immersed them in the soap instead of having them peek out.  At least that way it isn't "scratchy" until the soap has been used for a while.  I have to say, though, my boys loved waiting for the toy to come out!   I hope these pictures aren't too small.



Ahhh, the foam sea creatures is a GREAT idea and not scratchy.  I hadn't thought of that.  hmmmm, maybe foam Mickey heads next time? LOL.


----------



## ladybug23

ravensilverlight said:


> Since I had such enthusiastic responses, I decided to share what the Hidden Mickey Hunt photo albums look like.
> 
> AGAIN, IF YOU'RE ON MY CRUISE (8 night NYE on the Magic), DON'T LOOK!  I'm just kidding, if you want to peek, I'll forgive you.



Love this idea!!! Not sure if you are going to put a note on the outside or not, but just wanted to mention that we received so many goodies that there were many bags that we did not open until we got back home.  Let them know they are going to want to open and use yours right away!  Just my thoughts.....  Would have loved to have sent my kids on a hidden Mickey search on our last trip.


----------



## Marlea98

Susiesark said:


> We enjoyed out FE gifts from Australia the most.  They included sample sizes of *Vegemite* and crackers, TimTams, and a tiny stuffed koala.  They shipped them ahead to the ship.



I hope you liked the Vegemite.  It really is an acquired taste but most of us start eating it as a toddler so we're used to it.  The trick for non-Vegemite kids is to spread it really thin and build up as you go.  Too many people make the mistake of slathering it on thickly like peanut butter and it's way too salty for that.  

I love vegemite and will be bringing over my own little jar for toast or sandwiches if I feel like it.


----------



## Susiesark

Marlea98 said:


> I hope you liked the Vegemite.  It really is an acquired taste but most of us start eating it as a toddler so we're used to it.  The trick for non-Vegemite kids is to spread it really thin and build up as you go.  Too many people make the mistake of slathering it on thickly like peanut butter and it's way too salty for that.
> 
> I love vegemite and will be bringing over my own little jar for toast or sandwiches if I feel like it.


I didn't mind it too much, but it isn't something I would buy to eat.  My husband had to spit it out.  Might taste better with a cold beer.  I bought a jar of it locally at World Market for my niece to share at school, didn't hear how it went over.


----------



## mainstreetmagic

Hi Rather Be At WDW!   I see you are in Chandler - we are neighbors; we are in Gilbert!   Your luggage tags came out SOOOO cute!   And your bags are awesome.  Good job!


----------



## Rather Be At WDW

mainstreetmagic said:


> Hi Rather Be At WDW!   I see you are in Chandler - we are neighbors; we are in Gilbert!   Your luggage tags came out SOOOO cute!   And your bags are awesome.  Good job!



Hi, Amy.  Gilbert certainly qualifies as a neighbor!  Thanks for the kind words - I had fun making all the items and participating in the FE exchange as this was our very first cruise ever.

Linda


----------



## Roxy217

robin19871 said:


> robin19871 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DO NOT LOOK IF YOU ARE ON THE APRIL 7th Dream FE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I wanted to make everyone charm bracelets at first.I ordered these amazing silver beads overseas and then started buying the crystals. I had to readjust because I had already spent $100.00 and only had half done. So I went with the earrings.. I also made personalized keychains for all the younger ladies. However, I still was able to make 4 bracelets that I will let my son pick out randomly when we drop off the gifts.  I FINALLY learned how to paste the photo directly... YAY
> I put up better pictures so you can see the colors of the crystals..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are AWWWWesome!! Where did you get the Mickey Key charms? - LOVE THEM!!
Click to expand...


----------



## mom2Kyle

My mom is wanting to do a vacation countdown as an FE gift, so she has charged me with finding a way to do the numbers "really cool". I am turning to all of the creative people her to find number fills. I've loved the letter fills that people use for names, just wanting numbers for this. Any suggestions who to talk to or where I should post this message? I'll post pics after we get one done.
Thanks, Annette


----------



## ppiew

Where do you find all the Mickey type beads?  I have looked and there are none to be found.  Do you order them somewhere?


----------



## Patrickprincess

True Romance said:


> JackNMel, good job love your tiles. I am actually doing the same thing for my spring break cruise on the Wonder. I was having a hard time resizing the photos for the tiles. So I ended up buying some scrabble tile collage sheets on Etsy. I so wanted the DCL logo. How did you resize that and the magazine Mickey Dream cover?


those are wonderfull can you give me some help i will be sailing on the disney fantasy in september and my fe gifts will be travel jourals and i have no ideal what size to make them or how to put them toeather.Also i hope this works but i  have a dvd on the history of the town where i live. I'm hoping  i can burn coppies of the dvd .  thanks for any help you give.


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

ppiew said:


> Where do you find all the Mickey type beads?  I have looked and there are none to be found.  Do you order them somewhere?



I ordered some off ebay last week, but they haven't gotten here yet.  They are shipping from China.


----------



## Roxy217

ppiew said:


> Where do you find all the Mickey type beads?  I have looked and there are none to be found.  Do you order them somewhere?



I found some really cute charms - Mickey heads - on ETSY.com. The shipper is from USA and you can receive in a few days. I did order some things from Chine but it took 20+ days to get here 

Hope this helps : )


----------



## tinkerbell0611

Dramamama said:


> If your on the Nov. 27- MR cruise - Spoiler alert
> 
> I made cell phone bags for my FE. My DD complains that she doesn't have a good way to carry the phones. So I made these.



Would you be willing to share the pattern for these?  They are adorable.


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

ppiew said:


> Where do you find all the Mickey type beads?  I have looked and there are none to be found.  Do you order them somewhere?



I buy elastic Mickey-head bracelets at Disney ... snip the elastic and there are 33 or so individual beads.  I think the bracelets are $5.95 or so.

They come in assorted colors ... and different colors during various holidays.


----------



## Dramamama

tinkerbell0611 said:


> Would you be willing to share the pattern for these?  They are adorable.



I'll have to figure it out.  I just kind of do it.  I haven't really thought about it.


----------



## Susiesark

tinkerbell0611 said:


> Would you be willing to share the pattern for these?  They are adorable.


See you on Sunday.  I have yet to pack!


----------



## WhitGB

shadowryter said:


> Hi all, just back from our Dream cruise, Oct 23 ~ 27th, so I wanted to post pic's of my FE gifts. These were as much fun to make as they were to give out. Can't wait for our Fantasy cruise next year.
> 
> Book marks for all...smaller ones for kids and personalized ribbon for adults
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottle cap carabiners for men, teens and kids(10 and up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottle cap necklaces for the women and teens(10 and up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Itinerary and calendar magnets



I was on the cruise that got these gifts and they are wonderful.  My DD8 just pulled her bookmark out to put in her new Diary of a Wimpy kid book we got yesterday.  

Thanks!  You made our trip special!


----------



## nsiordia

I finally finished reading the whole thread! Everyone's gifts are beautiful!!! I got some great ideas.  Great job everyone


----------



## BealsRwe

Hi everyone...looking for any help in finding "Hidden Mickey" designs for 1" glass tile necklaces.  I love the Mickey swirl ones see earlier on this board, but looking for any and all designs anyone is willing to share for necklaces.  Also bottlecap designs/graphics. TIA


----------



## Dagny

I continue to be amazed at the creativity here - you all have such wonderful ideas - thanks for the inspiration


----------



## tiggerb

Here's hoping a Hidden Mickey List and clues for Fantasy come out!  Love this idea!  And, may have to adapt part of my gift (If you don't mind)


----------



## lizanb

Just curious if anyone knows how to make the bottlecap charms? I think they are soo cute and can't figure out how to make them. I'd love to do it for my FE group next year.


----------



## nikkistevej

Such cute ideas everyone!!!


----------



## loewymartin

Subbing so I can get caught up on ideas!


----------



## nikicares

You dont have to be "crafty" to have a great and fun FE exchange, its the thoughts and suprizes of getting goodies  

Here is our SIMPLE homemade FE.





Here is our FE gifts we gave out... again simple and not much talent needed. We bought the pencil cases for under a $1, photo albums for $1 each, and Staples had the mini notebooks 4/$1, stickers 10 sheets for $1, box of pirate band-aides, cheap pencils by the case, and the pirate tattoos we got free at the movie theater when "Pirates of the Caribbean" came out!  





Here is a pic of all the fun FE gifts we received on our Sept 11, 11 Disney Dream Cruise.... Loved the handtowels, mickey/minnie luggage tags, note pads, rum , picture frames, magnets, 1st aide kits, stickers for scrapbooking, postcards, book marks and we had sooooo much candy (not in the pic) we shared with CM's.


----------



## 4mousefans

Just got our FE gifts done for our first cabin...now working on the gifts for the second cabin.  I was a bit intimidated by some of the gifts that have been shown!  There are really talented, "crafty" people out there!


----------



## pluto1979

Random question: Does anyone know how to make large, very large DCL Cast member name tags that can be made into magnets for the stateroom door? I saw them and they looked incredible and i would love to do them for my next cruise. They are probably the size of a full sheet of paper.
Thanks for the help if you can help!


----------



## wigdoutdismom

pluto1979 said:


> Random question: Does anyone know how to make large, very large DCL Cast member name tags that can be made into magnets for the stateroom door? I saw them and they looked incredible and i would love to do them for my next cruise. They are probably the size of a full sheet of paper.
> Thanks for the help if you can help!



Have you been over to the Disign threads?
http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105
 I'm sure someone there does them. Then you just print them on the magnetic paper, cut them out, and you are done!
Hope this helps!


----------



## Cruise

nikicares said:


> You dont have to be "crafty" to have a great and fun FE exchange, its the thoughts and suprizes of getting goodies
> 
> Here is our FE gifts we gave out... again simple and not much talent needed. We bought the pencil cases for under a $1, photo albums for $1 each, and Staples had the mini notebooks 4/$1, stickers 10 sheets for $1, box of pirate band-aides, cheap pencils by the case, and the pirate tattoos we got free at the movie theater when "Pirates of the Caribbean" came out!



For anyone who isn't "crafty," I have to say - I LOVE the pencil cases like the ones that Nikicares gave out.  (I wasn't on her cruise - I just love them)  I usually take one on every trip to keep up with receipts.

They're also great for keeping things like magnets or clean cocktail napkins in....basically all the great little souvenirs that might otherwise fall into the cracks of your suitcase.


----------



## Hollywood Glitter

So here are a few photos of the FE gifts we gave out during our cruise.





This is kind of an overview. In this photo there are 2 crochet dolls we made for a 2 year old that was on the cruise. The first night we gave her the Dumbo and on Pirate night we gave her the Pirate





On the first night every Family got a Welcome Onboard Cruise kit. It had 2 magnets and lots of "lifesavers"















All the kids got a pen and notepad. One of the older boys got a pen and skeleton puzzle





For the night of the Golden Mickey's we made a special Golden Mickey for every family to toake home. These were my favorite to make.















For the days at see we gave everyone activities. There were puzzles, magic card decks and regular playing cards (in a special case for the adults)





For Mexico we had spanish/english cards





And before we left ... CD's with Disney music to help till the next cruise.





We had a few anniversary celebrations so we made a special CD for them also along with special Disney card


----------



## DisneyDream2B

nikicares said:


> You dont have to be "crafty" to have a great and fun FE exchange, its the thoughts and suprizes of getting goodies
> 
> Here is our SIMPLE homemade FE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is our FE gifts we gave out... again simple and not much talent needed. We bought the pencil cases for under a $1, photo albums for $1 each, and Staples had the mini notebooks 4/$1, stickers 10 sheets for $1, box of pirate band-aides, cheap pencils by the case, and the pirate tattoos we got free at the movie theater when "Pirates of the Caribbean" came out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of all the fun FE gifts we received on our Sept 11, 11 Disney Dream Cruise.... Loved the handtowels, mickey/minnie luggage tags, note pads, rum , picture frames, magnets, 1st aide kits, stickers for scrapbooking, postcards, book marks and we had sooooo much candy (not in the pic) we shared with CM's.



Wow!  May I ask - how did you make the Golden Mickeys, and also the little black pouches with Mickey heads in gold?
Thanks!


----------



## clarefb

Hollywood Glitter said:


> So here are a few photos of the FE gifts we gave out during our cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is kind of an overview. In this photo there are 2 crochet dolls we made for a 2 year old that was on the cruise. The first night we gave her the Dumbo and on Pirate night we gave her the Pirate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the first night every Family got a Welcome Onboard Cruise kit. It had 2 magnets and lots of "lifesavers"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the kids got a pen and notepad. One of the older boys got a pen and skeleton puzzle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the night of the Golden Mickey's we made a special Golden Mickey for every family to toake home. These were my favorite to make.



OK HOW did you make those golden Mickeys?  I LOVE them!


----------



## morgansmom2000

Cute stuff, Hollywood Glitter!


----------



## Woobie

Hollywood Glitter said:


> So here are a few photos of the FE gifts we gave out during our cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is kind of an overview. In this photo there are 2 crochet dolls we made for a 2 year old that was on the cruise. The first night we gave her the Dumbo and on Pirate night we gave her the Pirate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the first night every Family got a Welcome Onboard Cruise kit. It had 2 magnets and lots of "lifesavers"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the kids got a pen and notepad. One of the older boys got a pen and skeleton puzzle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the night of the Golden Mickey's we made a special Golden Mickey for every family to toake home. These were my favorite to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the days at see we gave everyone activities. There were puzzles, magic card decks and regular playing cards (in a special case for the adults)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Mexico we had spanish/english cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before we left ... CD's with Disney music to help till the next cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a few anniversary celebrations so we made a special CD for them also along with special Disney card



WOW!! That's a TON of great stuff! I love the crochet Dumbo & pirate and the Golden Mickey. I'm in the process of making Minnie ornaments.


----------



## nikkistevej

Loving all these gifts!!


----------



## iluvStitch29

Hollywood Glitter said:


> So here are a few photos of the FE gifts we gave out during our cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Mexico we had spanish/english cards



I LOVE these little cards - mind if I steal that idea? They're very cute!! All of your other gifts look wonderful, as well!


----------



## Hollywood Glitter

iluvStitch29 said:


> I LOVE these little cards - mind if I steal that idea? They're very cute!! All of your other gifts look wonderful, as well!



Go for it. I made them on the computer and had them printed thru Vista print ... I ended up only paying for the shipping because of the promotions they send to my email


----------



## mainstreetmagic

Hollywood Glitter said:


> For the night of the Golden Mickey's we made a special Golden Mickey for every family to toake home. These were my favorite to make.



Can I ask how you made these? They are SOOOO cute!!!


----------



## Hollywood Glitter

clarefb said:


> OK HOW did you make those golden Mickeys?  I LOVE them!





mainstreetmagic said:


> Can I ask how you made these? They are SOOOO cute!!!



I bought wood doll heads at Michael's and glued them together. It's easier to use the heads that have a flat bottom. You'll need to drill a hole on the sides of the top of the big ball to connect the ears and then skewer them in with skewers and glue. After that I painted them with 2 or 3 coats of gold paint and then lots of layers of glitter until I liked them. The box was a pre-made box from Michael's. I punched the star design on top and then made confetti with scrapbook paper and the same puncher. I ended up needing an extra to give out on the cruise so I don't even have one. I was going to make one next week. I'll do a step by step and post it on here once it's complete.


----------



## cryssi

I made large (1 7/8") glass magnets






and "pirate balm"






I don't seem to have any other pics, but for the rooms with kids, I gave some pens, stickers, and candy canes to each kid.  For the rooms with only adults, I gave a bag of popcorn.

Best price on glass magnet supplies is at unitedcrafters.com, and thank you to the person who posted about bulkapothecary, as that is where I got the lip balm.


----------



## iluvStitch29

Hollywood Glitter said:


> Go for it. I made them on the computer and had them printed thru Vista print ... I ended up only paying for the shipping because of the promotions they send to my email



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Susiesark

Crysii, I love your FE gifts.  I've never seen the glass tile magnet.  Is that expensive to do?  Looks like it would be heavy if you taking a lot of them on a plane.  I had hoped to get lip balm through Bulkapothocary.com, but I couldn't figure out how to print the picture to size.  Did you have much trouble with it?  Planning on those for our next cruise.  I've already purchased the BONES Anti-Bac on clearance from Bath & Body to go with it.


----------



## cryssi

Double post


----------



## cryssi

Susiesark said:


> Crysii, I love your FE gifts.  I've never seen the glass tile magnet.  Is that expensive to do?  Looks like it would be heavy if you taking a lot of them on a plane.  I had hoped to get lip balm through Bulkapothocary.com, but I couldn't figure out how to print the picture to size.  Did you have much trouble with it?  Planning on those for our next cruise.  I've already purchased the BONES Anti-Bac on clearance from Bath & Body to go with it.




If you buy from unitedcrafters.com, it is really reasonable to do the magnets.  The rare earth magnets doubled in price since I made them earlier in the year for our Alaska cruise, but the finished product was still around $1 apiece!  I was so pleased with how they turned out that I will probably always make them for FE gifts.

  For the lip balm, it took me about 4 tries to get them lined up.  I printed on regular paper before printing on the labels.


----------



## PizzieDuster

cryssi said:


> I made large (1 7/8") glass magnets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and "pirate balm"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't seem to have any other pics, but for the rooms with kids, I gave some pens, stickers, and candy canes to each kid.  For the rooms with only adults, I gave a bag of popcorn.
> 
> Best price on glass magnet supplies is at unitedcrafters.com, and thank you to the person who posted about bulkapothecary, as that is where I got the lip balm.



AWESOME!  Wow!  I just love that magnet.


----------



## Susiesark

cryssi said:


> If you buy from unitedcrafters.com, it is really reasonable to do the magnets.  The rare earth magnets doubled in price since I made them earlier in the year for our Alaska cruise, but the finished product was still around $1 apiece!  I was so pleased with how they turned out that I will probably always make them for FE gifts.
> 
> For the lip balm, it took me about 4 tries to get them lined up.  I printed on regular paper before printing on the labels.


That site is confusing.  What do I look under at Unitedcrafters.com?
What materials do you need besides the glass block? Thx!


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

cryssi said:


> If you buy from unitedcrafters.com, it is really reasonable to do the magnets.  The rare earth magnets doubled in price since I made them earlier in the year for our Alaska cruise, but the finished product was still around $1 apiece!  I was so pleased with how they turned out that I will probably always make them for FE gifts.
> 
> For the lip balm, it took me about 4 tries to get them lined up.  I printed on regular paper before printing on the labels.



Were the rare earth magnets from united crafters strong?? I like a magnet that holds a bunch of papers - nice and strong. Also, wondering how the price at United (which looks pretty good to me!) compares with buying the same supplies at a big crafts store like Michaels. Can anyone comment on that?? THANKS!


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

OK, silly question time!
When making bottle cap gifts, do you put the picture on the inside or the outside of the bottle cap???? If I do bottle cap magnets, where does the picture go and where does the magnet go ?? 
THANKS!


----------



## shadowryter

I used the flattened bottlecaps. The picture was placed inside with a bit of craft glue then sealed in with a premade dome that sticks to the image. I bought mine as a kit through etsy. It had the bottlecaps and domes and bails or jumprings already attached. I might do magnets next time and you would just stick the magnet on the back. I purchased self stick by the yard. Just cut with scissors, peel and stick. Easy. Have fun.


----------



## cryssi

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Were the rare earth magnets from united crafters strong?? I like a magnet that holds a bunch of papers - nice and strong. Also, wondering how the price at United (which looks pretty good to me!) compares with buying the same supplies at a big crafts store like Michaels. Can anyone comment on that?? THANKS!



Yes, rare earth magnets are VERY strong!  I used one 1/2" magnet on the tiles.  It would early hold papers and things.  For alaska, I used 4 1/4" magnets, one in each corner.  That was a bit of overkill, but you would be able to hold several sheets of paper then.  I think they may sell rare earth magnets at michaels (they are silver, not black), but they will 6e a lot more expensive.  I looked at several online sites, ebay, and etsy, before I found unitedcrafters.

Here is the back of my alaska magnet for reference:


----------



## cryssi

The bottlecaps are so cute!  I loved the ones we got on our cruise.  They were done up as zipper pulls.  I have one on my mini backpack!


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

shadowryter said:


> I used the flattened bottlecaps. The picture was placed inside with a bit of craft glue then sealed in with a premade dome that sticks to the image. I bought mine as a kit through etsy. It had the bottlecaps and domes and bails or jumprings already attached. I might do magnets next time and you would just stick the magnet on the back. I purchased self stick by the yard. Just cut with scissors, peel and stick. Easy. Have fun.



So THAT'S what those sticky plastic domes are for!! 
THANK YOU!
For magnets would you use the flattened or the regular?? Did you use a 1 inch picture?
Sorry so many questions!


----------



## shadowryter

All my images were 1 inch squares which I created in Photoshop but I imagine other software will do the trick.  I used a 1 inch circle punch and they fit perfectly. I've never done magnets but I did receive some from our last cruise. They were both small... squares which were of the cut type I think and little rounds.


----------



## pdjfish

How did you do the sticky pad notebooks?  I really like those


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

We are leaving in the early AM for California where we will be vacationing for a week prior to our Jan 8 sailing on the Disney Wonder.  I thought I would post these pics in hopes that the others in my FE Group won't peek 

Thanks to all of the wonderful ideas on this thread.  As you can see I stole a few.  I have always heard that imitation is the greatest form of flattery!!

This is my first Disney Cruise and as a result, my first participation in an FE. Hopefully I did okay!

1)  Personalized Magnets for everyone in the cabin (Stick Figures and Name Tags)





2)  I am from Canada, so I thought I would give a little piece of home:  Mini chocolate bars for everyone which I am told are not available in the US, some Canadian Tattoos, and a pin from my hometown (Quispamsis, NB)





3)  A calendar I made using those little plastic photo albums.  I personalized the week of our cruise with the itinerary and put little Disney related photos on each of the holidays





4)  A CD I titled "The Disney Wonder Pirate Jam"





5)  A little necessity/shore excursion kit with Hand Sanitizer, kleenez, mints, hand wipes, q-tips, and the piece de resistance - HOCKEY CANADA BAND-AIDS!





6)  In honour of pirate night, I made everyone in each cabin a bookmark and gave glow in the dark bracelets, and some treasure - Disney Princess candy bracelets for the little girls, rocket pops for the boys, Cars pop rocks for the kids, and chocolate loonies and pirate tattoos for all!





7)  I made some home made trinkets for everyone in the cabin, some of which likely look pretty familiar!

Bracelets for the adult ladies:





Pony Bead Keychains for the men:





Pony Bead Bracelets for the boys:





For the girls 17+:





For girls < 17:


----------



## lisaradz

Canadian Disney Mom said:


> We are leaving in the early AM for California where we will be vacationing for a week prior to our Jan 8 sailing on the Disney Wonder.  I thought I would post these pics in hopes that the others in my FE Group won't peek
> 
> Thanks to all of the wonderful ideas on this thread.  As you can see I stole a few.  I have always heard that imitation is the greatest form of flattery!!
> 
> This is my first Disney Cruise and as a result, my first participation in an FE. Hopefully I did okay!
> 
> 7)  I made some home made trinkets for everyone in the cabin, some of which likely look pretty familiar!
> 
> Bracelets for the adult ladies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pony Bead Keychains for the men:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pony Bead Bracelets for the boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the girls 17+:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For girls < 17:



Wow great gifts!  Do you mind sharing where you purchased the charms?


----------



## mlholster

I would love to know where to purchase the charms too! You did a great job on all the FE gifts!


----------



## Susiesark

*Canadian Disney Mom*   Wow, what a lot of stuff you give, and you have to bring it all the way from Canada!  Those stick figure magnets are _so cute_.  I'm near Disneyland - can you bring me some *COFFEE CRISP*? I haven't seen it for sale in the states.  Have fun!


----------



## Keurigirl

I think I am in trouble. We have six families participating in the FE exchange and I've already spent $150 on my FE stuff and I'm not done yet! LOL!!! I'm planning on something for everyone each day, though, since we only have 6 families participating for a 7 day cruise. 

But man, this is FUN!


----------



## MrsPotatoHead425

where did you find the stick figure magnets?? (okay i'm assuming you made them.. so where did you find the graphics???) they are TOO cute!!!!


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

I bought the beads at Michaels and the charms on eBay.  

For the stick figure magnets, I got the pictures on the graphics thread (http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2745821). I downloaded the Walt Disney font from the Internet and used PowerPoint to add the names on the hats.  I then printed them out on a 
Laser printer and laminated them.  Then I stuck magnets on the back and voila!!

I really had fun putting everything together!


----------



## morgansmom2000

Great work!  I have a friend in Ontario and she's always bringing me smarties and aero bars.  Love them!


----------



## alicia1506

we are from australia, and we have joined our FE group for our cruise (7 night fantasy from nov 24, 2012 onwards) but i am a little concerned about bringing our FE gifts with us, as we have to fly internationally & our storage options are restricted. 

i was thinking of bringing gifts from australia that symbolise our home and our country ... does this seem ok, or do people generally do gifts that are about disney/events on the cruise??? 

we've got close to 11 months, and i'm already stressing, even though only like... 7 people are on our dismeet board so far


----------



## ppiew

WOW!  Fantastic!  would you have a template or something for the calendar months you used?  I am trying to make something similar but my calendar stuff doesn't work right.  Please PM me if you would be willing to share. or email gravelgrt@gmail.com.  
Thank you


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

ppiew said:


> WOW!  Fantastic!  would you have a template or something for the calendar months you used?  I am trying to make something similar but my calendar stuff doesn't work right.  Please PM me if you would be willing to share. or email gravelgrt@gmail.com.
> Thank you



I would be happy to send it to you once I get home - I did it in PowerPoint.  They fit into a 4x6 album.  For the pictures, I just searched the Internet for some nice Disney World/Land/Cruise pics.  Did you want those too?

We are currently sitting on the plane waiting for tkr off for our flight to LA


----------



## Prozac07

MrsPotatoHead425 said:


> where did you find the stick figure magnets?? (okay i'm assuming you made them.. so where did you find the graphics???) they are TOO cute!!!!


*
Hi May 18 buddy!  The DISign Creative board has all kinda stuff to use. I posted some graphics in our cruise's 4shared site... but the main site is http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105


*


----------



## simbasmom2

Wow!!! To the Canadian Disney Mom!!!! Excellent job.  Your fellow cruisers are lucky!


----------



## Scotty69

alicia1506 said:


> we are from australia, and we have joined our FE group for our cruise (7 night fantasy from nov 24, 2012 onwards) but i am a little concerned about bringing our FE gifts with us, as we have to fly internationally & our storage options are restricted.
> 
> i was thinking of bringing gifts from australia that symbolise our home and our country ... does this seem ok, or do people generally do gifts that are about disney/events on the cruise???
> 
> we've got close to 11 months, and i'm already stressing, even though only like... 7 people are on our dismeet board so far



It doesn't have to be Disney. My family would love to get something from Australia. Lots of people bring things from their hometown.


----------



## Mum from oz

alicia1506 said:


> we are from australia, and we have joined our FE group for our cruise (7 night fantasy from nov 24, 2012 onwards) but i am a little concerned about bringing our FE gifts with us, as we have to fly internationally & our storage options are restricted.
> 
> i was thinking of bringing gifts from australia that symbolise our home and our country ... does this seem ok, or do people generally do gifts that are about disney/events on the cruise???
> 
> we've got close to 11 months, and i'm already stressing, even though only like... 7 people are on our dismeet board so far



Hey Alicia,

On our last cruise we gave Aussie souvenir type gifts. Aussie key rings, koalas that go on a pencil, shot glasses, pencils and stickers. Plus redskin lollies and freddo frogs. All the Aussie stuff I just got from the cheap shop.


----------



## Susiesark

alicia1506 said:


> we are from australia, and we have joined our FE group for our cruise (7 night fantasy from nov 24, 2012 onwards) but i am a little concerned about bringing our FE gifts with us, as we have to fly internationally & our storage options are restricted.
> 
> i was thinking of bringing gifts from australia that symbolise our home and our country ... does this seem ok, or do people generally do gifts that are about disney/events on the cruise???
> 
> we've got close to 11 months, and i'm already stressing, even though only like... 7 people are on our dismeet board so far


Our most memorable FE gifts was a bag with sample sizes of Tim Tams, Vegemite, Arnnott's crackers and a tiny koala.  Very thoughtful.


----------



## cryssi

Susiesark said:


> *Canadian Disney Mom*   Wow, what a lot of stuff you give, and you have to bring it all the way from Canada!  Those stick figure magnets are _so cute_.  I'm near Disneyland - can you bring me some *COFFEE CRISP*? I haven't seen it for sale in the states.  Have fun!



Haha, I was thinking the same thing!  I heart coffee crisp!


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

Mum from oz said:


> Hey Alicia,
> 
> On our last cruise we gave Aussie souvenir type gifts. Aussie key rings, koalas that go on a pencil, shot glasses, pencils and stickers. Plus redskin lollies and freddo frogs. All the Aussie stuff I just got from the cheap shop.



We LOVE Freddo Frogs (yummy chocolate frogs) and some koalas with magnetic hands are big favorites - gifts from an Australian friend here! I'm sure they'd be a hit on any DCL cruise!


----------



## Marshay

Definitely go for Aussie gifts!  yeah, cruise theme gifts are nice but from reading these boards it seems like most already do that.

I think the gifts representing the family or the family's hometown/country are actually a little nicer since they are more meaningful.

I'd  Aussie gifts!


----------



## jpabst17216

If your cruise is leaving Port Canaveral, you can actually mail packages to the terminal and Disney will deliver the package to your cabin!


----------



## ppiew

to CANADIANMOM :  I would love the photos if not too much trouble and most definitely the calenders.  I made similar photo books a year ago for an FE and everyone loved them.  All of you gifts are really spectacular!  Wish I was on your cruise.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMelanie

I think any gifts would be appreciated. It's the thought that counts and the fun you have putting them together. I have had some of the same feelings that ya'll have had but also plan on putting together some things from our hometown along with borrowing a few other ideas. I also have been thinking of the fish extender suitcase. We may be able to fly this time which would be our first time and of course will only be able to take 2 suitcases each which is going to be a challenge for us since last cruise we had a total of 10 for the 4 of us So I've actually talked myself into backing out of FE for that reason several times but am now considering the shipping ahead to port as I would love to participate. Sounds like so much fun! I am just stressing over the cost of shipping and it actually getting there.


----------



## alligood2000

This thread is sooooooo long.  LOL!!!

Hopefully someone is still following it and will respond to me.  

First time cruisers here, with a large family (6 children plus DH and I).

We are excited to participate in the FE, but I'm worried about the practicality of how it will work with all of us.

My question:

Have any of you used anything BESIDES FE with pockets for each person?
Even something like inexpensive Disney totes found in the Disney store??

OR, is it better to have a pocket for each person?  I am considering a FE gift that will be for the cabin and then a small something (like Target dollar spot small) for each of the children.

Thanks for any insight!  I think I can make a FE pretty easily, but I'm just wondering if a tote type bag might just work better!

Thanks a bunch!  You guys are amazing!

-Allison


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

alligood2000 said:


> This thread is sooooooo long.  LOL!!!
> 
> Hopefully someone is still following it and will respond to me.
> 
> First time cruisers here, with a large family (6 children plus DH and I).
> 
> We are excited to participate in the FE, but I'm worried about the practicality of how it will work with all of us.
> 
> My question:
> 
> Have any of you used anything BESIDES FE with pockets for each person?
> Even something like inexpensive Disney totes found in the Disney store??
> 
> OR, is it better to have a pocket for each person?  I am considering a FE gift that will be for the cabin and then a small something (like Target dollar spot small) for each of the children.
> 
> Thanks for any insight!  I think I can make a FE pretty easily, but I'm just wondering if a tote type bag might just work better!
> 
> Thanks a bunch!  You guys are amazing!
> 
> -Allison



Hey, congrats on the large family and fantastic you can take them all on a cruise!  Now, answers to your questions, I have seen some people use tote bags and make an FE out of them.  The area for the FE to hang is not real large. The larger tote bags may be a bit big for the area.   I would recommend looking at the dimensions of the FE's that people sell and using that as a good guide.  There are a couple of threads for FE's that people have and some that are homemade, they might help you with some ideas.  You don't have to have a pocket for each and every person.  On our last cruise with our grandkids DH and I each had a pocket, and then I had a pocket for the 2 girls and a pocket for the 2 boys.  It worked just fine and it was like Christmas morning every time we returned to the cabins....the kids LOVED finding stuff.  

Have a fantastic time!  When the kids are grown with their own kids this will probably be one of their cherished memories.


----------



## alligood2000

Thanks for your reply.  

I thought about a boy pocket/girl pocket, but I have 5 boys, and only one girl.  LOL!

The totes are 13" wide.  Is that too wide, do you think?

I may just end up sucking it up and making 2 FE's.  They are awfully cute!

-Allison


----------



## HillPete

alligood2000 said:


> This thread is sooooooo long.  LOL!!!
> 
> We are excited to participate in the FE, but I'm worried about the practicality of how it will work with all of us.
> 
> My question:
> 
> Have any of you used anything BESIDES FE with pockets for each person?
> Even something like inexpensive Disney totes found in the Disney store??
> 
> Thanks for any insight!  I think I can make a FE pretty easily, but I'm just wondering if a tote type bag might just work better!
> 
> Thanks a bunch!  You guys are amazing!
> 
> -Allison



We cruised near Christmas last year and some folks used a stocking for their FE (you didn't say when you were cruising, so this might look silly if it's April!).  I seem to remember somewhere on this thread someone used little canvas tote bags (maybe 4" square) and linked them in a vertical chain with yarn or ribbon and each one was for a different family member.  I think they used fabric markers or puffy paint to put names on the totes.  The point was that each of these is a long, narrow pocket of some sort.  The space you are working with is only about 7" wide.  

Have a great trip!


----------



## dolphingirl47

alligood2000 said:


> This thread is sooooooo long.  LOL!!!
> 
> Hopefully someone is still following it and will respond to me.
> 
> First time cruisers here, with a large family (6 children plus DH and I).
> 
> We are excited to participate in the FE, but I'm worried about the practicality of how it will work with all of us.
> 
> My question:
> 
> Have any of you used anything BESIDES FE with pockets for each person?
> Even something like inexpensive Disney totes found in the Disney store??
> 
> OR, is it better to have a pocket for each person?  I am considering a FE gift that will be for the cabin and then a small something (like Target dollar spot small) for each of the children.
> 
> Thanks for any insight!  I think I can make a FE pretty easily, but I'm just wondering if a tote type bag might just work better!
> 
> Thanks a bunch!  You guys are amazing!
> 
> -Allison



One of the most unusual Fish Extenders that I have seen was a treasure chest. I loved that idea.

Corinna


----------



## ppiew

I have been on a cruise that a canvas tote was used and another where just a paper 'gift type' bag was used.  It isn't a problem because we had gifts delivered to our room in a plastic bag with just the room # on it and everyone's gifts inside.  No problem at all - the kids loved it anyway!!


----------



## ClassicPooh2

I remember reading in another thread where the maximum width for a FE was 11 inches and the length was 4 feet.  I am planning on using 2 tote type bags in February and decking them out Mickey style.  

I think whatever you create will be FUN for everyone (just need to keep the size in mind)


----------



## shadowryter

jpabst17216 said:


> If your cruise is leaving Port Canaveral, you can actually mail packages to the terminal and Disney will deliver the package to your cabin!


We did this on our last cruise so I wouldn't have to tote our FE gifts around. I was afraid that they would get crushed in our luggage....well....the package was delivered to our room shortly after we arrived and it was crushed. I packed it very securely but you know how the mail can be? Some of my glowsticks were activated and some pushed through the goodie bags leaving holes. I was dissapointed and will not be doing this again. I will be toting them around in my carry on next time. Good luck to those who try it and congrats to the ones who had a happy delivery.


----------



## Disneyelf10

shadowryter said:


> We did this on our last cruise so I wouldn't have to tote our FE gifts around. I was afraid that they would get crushed in our luggage....well....the package was delivered to our room shortly after we arrived and it was crushed. I packed it very securely but you know how the mail can be? Some of my glowsticks were activated and some pushed through the goodie bags leaving holes. I was dissapointed and will not be doing this again. I will be toting them around in my carry on next time. Good luck to those who try it and congrats to the ones who had a happy delivery.



this is exactly what scares me about shipping a box to the boat.  I want to do it for the same reason you mentioned, not to have to carry them, then I would worry if something was going to happen!

Sorry to hear that the box was crushed


----------



## MickeyMinnieMelanie

That's the same thing I'm afraid of. Somehow I am going to have to sneak it on the plane disguised as an excursion bag or something. He won't pay for an extra bag and will fuss the whole time I tote it around if I use it as a carry on.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMelanie

shadowryter said:


> We did this on our last cruise so I wouldn't have to tote our FE gifts around. I was afraid that they would get crushed in our luggage....well....the package was delivered to our room shortly after we arrived and it was crushed. I packed it very securely but you know how the mail can be? Some of my glowsticks were activated and some pushed through the goodie bags leaving holes. I was dissapointed and will not be doing this again. I will be toting them around in my carry on next time. Good luck to those who try it and congrats to the ones who had a happy delivery.



Sorry to hear thatHow disappointing. I'm sure everyone loved everything anyways and it was the thought that counted


----------



## shadowryter

I sent a quick little apology on our cruise thread. The rest of the gifts made it and I did have back up glow bracelets in a hard cardboard tube in my suitcase. It worked out in the end but I won't be mailing to the port again. May I suggest thinking small and light if you have to drag them with you. That's what I'm doing next time.


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

I shipped 2 large boxes with picture frames (with glass in them) and had almost no damage at all.  A couple of the shells broke, but all of the glass was perfect.  I shipped them fed ex.  No problems at all and much easier than carrying them through airports and onto the plane!


----------



## Blueyes87

I have really really enjoyed reading this thread and seeing all the great ideas people have come up with to give out.  Its taken me 3 days but i'm finally caught up  I'm still not sure if I am going to participate for our cruise as money is a little tight, but every time I have done a cruise with my family my mom has always participated and had a great time just making other people happy and its a great way to meet people 

I just also had to say I loved the mickey chalkboard idea and the disney cruise piggy bank...awesome ideas


----------



## CO_Mickey

Can anyone point me to the information on how and when to ship our stuff to port?  we cruise in just over 30 days and want to make sure i meet the deadline.  thanks.


----------



## spacecanada

CO_Mickey said:


> Can anyone point me to the information on how and when to ship our stuff to port?  we cruise in just over 30 days and want to make sure i meet the deadline.  thanks.



It's in the FAQ sticky thread.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMelanie

KarlaG4Kids said:


> I shipped 2 large boxes with picture frames (with glass in them) and had almost no damage at all.  A couple of the shells broke, but all of the glass was perfect.  I shipped them fed ex.  No problems at all and much easier than carrying them through airports and onto the plane!



Was it expensive to ship?


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

MickeyMinnieMelanie said:


> Was it expensive to ship?



I spent about $30 total on 2 fairly large boxes.  It was so worth it not to hear my wonderful DH complain as he lugged the boxes through the airport!

There is a sticky on the top of the DCL page showing all necessary details such as allowed size, weight, address to ship to, how to mark the box, how soon you should get it there.  Just make sure you pack the stuff really well.  I probably spent another $15 on packing boxes and materials.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMelanie

Thanks


----------



## socababy

I just realized as I came to post my FE gift that I never took a pic of the whole gift put together!  I'm so bummed! 

Anyway, I made Disney memory/autograph books that had solid white cardstock inside.  I kept the books in neutral Disney colors and non cruise specific that way they could either be used now or on a future Disney trip if they had already brought their own book for the cruise.  I made flower pens that color coordinated with the books.  I also inlcuded a couple Disney postcards and magnets that I made up and a Mickey pocket calendar that I found in the Target dollar section.  I added a little card that said "When will your next Disney cruise be?" Lastly I added a few pieces of Disney related candy.  

I am so glad that we participated in our first FE.  The kids had a blast and I had fun making them.  I can't wait to get started on our FEs for future trips!  Here is the only two pics I got of the autograph/memory books.


----------



## dmarie5

When you package your gifts up do you put your name on them so that they know who the gifts are from?
Thank you in advance for your answers.


----------



## mammacaryn

dmarie5 said:


> When you package your gifts up do you put your name on them so that they know who the gifts are from?
> Thank you in advance for your answers.



Some do and some dont.

I usually put something along the lines of "have fun from the smiths-rochester NY"


----------



## FrogLady23

dmarie5 said:


> When you package your gifts up do you put your name on them so that they know who the gifts are from?
> Thank you in advance for your answers.



I think that most people do.  It certainly isn't required, but it's nice to know who gave you what....


----------



## dizneeat

dmarie5 said:


> When you package your gifts up do you put your name on them so that they know who the gifts are from?
> Thank you in advance for your answers.



We do not "sign" our gifts, but we have a cruise logo that is on all the gifts and make a large magnet of the logo to put on our stateroom door. So while the gifts are not signed with our names they are signed with our logo.


----------



## Marshay

dizneeat said:


> We do not "sign" our gifts, but we have a cruise logo that is on all the gifts and make a large magnet of the logo to put on our stateroom door. So while the gifts are not signed with our names they are signed with our logo.



how cool!  Can you show us?


----------



## dizneeat

Marshay said:


> how cool!  Can you show us?



Sure!

Here's the nametags we made!






See the logo on top in the middle

Here's our stateroom door!






The logo is top right

And here's the logo itself!


----------



## basketkat

Love your logo Dizneeat!


----------



## Marshay

thanks Dizneet!  That's very clever and cute!


----------



## Kaizen

Dizneeat, where in Austria are you from?  My parents were born in Vienna.


----------



## dizneeat

basketkat said:


> Love your logo Dizneeat!



Thank you! The credit goes to my brother, who I travel with - he is very creative with those logos! 



Marshay said:


> thanks Dizneet!  That's very clever and cute!



I am glad you like it! Tom was pretty proud of his project and this year's is coming out really cute too ..... not finished yet! 



Kaizen said:


> Dizneeat, where in Austria are you from?  My parents were born in Vienna.



We live in Linz, which is about 180 km or 120 miles from Vienna!


----------



## tootsiemr

to join our FE group to this particular sailing please join us on facebook 

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#!/groups/269249906431970/


----------



## dreams of disney

I made these fish extenders for mine and my cousins cabins. We dont sail till Dec, but found a tutorial online, had some inspiration from the DISers here and had to try it.Please let me know what you think.


http://pinterest.com/pin/21955116903166661/


----------



## Susiesark

dreams of disney said:


> I made these fish extenders for mine and my cousins cabins. We dont sail till Dec, but found a tutorial online, had some inspiration from the DISers here and had to try it.Please let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> http://pinterest.com/pin/21955116903166661/


Absolutely darling! Well done!


----------



## nsiordia

dreams of disney said:


> I made these fish extenders for mine and my cousins cabins. We dont sail till Dec, but found a tutorial online, had some inspiration from the DISers here and had to try it.Please let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> http://pinterest.com/pin/21955116903166661/



Awesome!!! If you sold those, I would buy one!


----------



## dreams of disney

Thank you both for your input. 

nsiordia, this was my first attempt at fish extenders, never thought of selling them, I take that as a huge compliment!

Thank you!


----------



## morgansmom2000

dreams of disney said:


> I made these fish extenders for mine and my cousins cabins. We dont sail till Dec, but found a tutorial online, had some inspiration from the DISers here and had to try it.Please let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> http://pinterest.com/pin/21955116903166661/



Soooooo cute!


----------



## TinaRN

dreams of disney said:


> I made these fish extenders for mine and my cousins cabins. We dont sail till Dec, but found a tutorial online, had some inspiration from the DISers here and had to try it.Please let me know what you think.
> http://pinterest.com/pin/21955116903166661/



*I would buy one too! Please pm me if you decide to sell them!*


----------



## tootsiemr

TinaRN said:


> *I would buy one too! Please pm me if you decide to sell them!*



I WOULD DEF BUY ONE SO ADORABLE INSPIRATION FOR ME TO START MAKING THESE !!!
 WHERE DID YOU GET THE TUTORIal online ??


----------



## dreams of disney

tootsiemr said:


> I WOULD DEF BUY ONE SO ADORABLE INSPIRATION FOR ME TO START MAKING THESE !!!
> WHERE DID YOU GET THE TUTORIal online ??



Here is the basic tutorial I followed

Supplies:

base fabric
lining fabric or interfacing
heat bond tape, scrap material, buttons and embelishments for the pockets.
pocket material
bias tape
dowel rod
ribbon
thread
sewing machiene

1. Cut fabric to be used as the body of the FE to be 9 in. wide by 60 in. in length. When folded the FE will be 30 in. in length.

 2. Cut fabric for the three pockets, cut each pocket 12-13 in. wide by 16 in. in length. When folded each pocked will be 8 in. in length.

 3. On the inside of the FE body piece add an extra peice of material or interfacing.

 4. On each of the 3 folded pockets I made pleats so that the pockets were 2 in.-pleat-5 in.-pleat 2 in. To secure the pleats I stiched them. This was done on the cut side so that the top edge would be folded and clean.

 5. Next I embellished each pocket to create the outfits.

 6. Next I stiched the pockets on. then added the bias tape to the bottom of the pockets.
 7. I used the double fold bias tape for the perimeter of the body of the FE. 

 8. I then folded down the top of the FE about 2 inches and secured to the back of the FE by the iron-on hem creating a little opening to insert the dowel rod.

 9. Using  ribbon I made it long enough so that the FE would hang approximately 7-8 in. from a hanger.


I then just googled images of the outfits and use them as a guide. Belle's dress was the hardest, but I love how they turned out!

Now onto making my fish extender gifts! I plan on making all of them and will need the full year to complete them all!


----------



## Susiesark

dreams of disney said:


> Here is the basic tutorial I followed
> 
> http://*****************/2011/09/15/how-to-make-a-fish-extender-before-a-disney-cruise/
> 
> I did make the pockets about 3-4 inches wider, to allow for pleats. Also I made the length of mine 30 inches instead of twenty.
> 
> I connected loops to the back of mine to put the dowel through.
> 
> I then just googled images of the outfits and use them as a guide. Belle's dress was the hardest, but I love how they turned out!
> 
> Now onto making my fish extender gifts! I plan on making all of them and will need the full year to complete them all!


The link didn't work.  Can you send me a PM with the link? Thanks.  Can't wait to see what you are making for gifts.


----------



## dreams of disney

Susiesark said:


> The link didn't work.  Can you send me a PM with the link? Thanks.  Can't wait to see what you are making for gifts.



I have edited my post with the instructions, instead of the link. Hope this helps.


----------



## tootsiemr

dreams of disney said:


> I have edited my post with the instructions, instead of the link. Hope this helps.



awesome i def want to try and make one i bought one on ebay but im willing to try something new (maybe a hidden talent) also i think they look so cute an dunique with the nmickey pants and bell dress and such GREAT JOB


----------



## smint

Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMelanie

This is absolutely gorgeous! I would definitely buy one as well. They are very original. How did you find the fabric for Belle and the Beast?


----------



## dizneeat

Oh my god! I did something totally similar for our cruise last summer! 

Only thing is, I made it to represent our home country. 











Lederhosen for the boy and






Dirndlkleid for the girl (me )


----------



## dreams of disney

MickeyMinnieMelanie said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous! I would definitely buy one as well. They are very original. How did you find the fabric for Belle and the Beast?



I had some yellow satin and blue material in my fabric bin. Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## ddeal1957

Thank you so much for posting the guide for making the FE!  I can't wait to start making one!


----------



## dreams of disney

dizneeat said:


> Oh my god! I did something totally similar for our cruise last summer!
> 
> Only thing is, I made it to represent our home country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lederhosen for the boy and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dirndlkleid for the girl (me )



I love it! It's adorable!


----------



## erinjean1277

I have been meaning to post this for awhile now.  Sorry it has taken this long.  I want to thank all of you who helped me with this, from those of you who have posted here in the past with all of your great ideas to those who helped me through my "paranoia" stage and pm'd me with thoughts and help in my FE gift infancy.  Also, to all the DISigners who gave me inspiration too.  You all ROCK!!!  

So here is what I did for our Dec 1-4, 2011 Dream cruise.

First here are the tags that I used for all the gifts.  One of which doubled as an additional keepsake.  The hand crafted was a label I used on the back of the main gift.  




Everyone including the kids got a personalized Mickey head with their first initial cut out.  Also, for each cabin I made cutouts with the Dream logo and the dates of our cruise.  These could be used as scrapbook embellishments, bulletin board decorations or as magnets.  Or anything that I didnt think of LOL.




Here are a couple more of the embellishments along with a photo frame.  *note: this frame is missing the dates on the top portion.  I lost the last rub-on for it.*I included the second photo in the frame so everyone could know and have a template to cut their favorite picture from the cruise.  Its original version was a 2.5 circle.  








And finally the main gift was a dry erase reusable countdown calendar for their next Disney adventures where ever it may take them.  Although not pictured each had a magnet and ribbon to be able to hang where ever and however needed.  









For the kids we did age appropriate goodies like crayons, notebooks, stickers, tattoos, cards, bracelets, hair thingys, etc.  I did not take a pic of all that.

Sorry for the long post.  Now I have to decide what to do for our April cruise.


----------



## smeecanada

> =erinjean1277;43671355Here are a couple more of the embellishments along with a photo frame.  *note: this frame is missing the dates on the top portion.  I lost the last rub-on for it.*I included the second photo in the frame so everyone could know and have a template to cut their favorite picture from the cruise.  It’s original version was a 2.5” circle.



How did you make the rub-ons???


----------



## erinjean1277

smeecanada said:


> How did you make the rub-ons???



I got the rub on paper from Dick Blick's.  The rub on paper comes with great instructions.  It took a bit of trial and error to get the right arcs and sizes.  i used regular white paper to check to see if right.  That part was the hardest.  I used adobe Illustrator to be able to the text on the arcs.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Marshay

dreams of disney said:


> Here is the basic tutorial I followed
> 
> Supplies:
> 
> base fabric
> lining fabric or interfacing
> heat bond tape, scrap material, buttons and embelishments for the pockets.
> pocket material
> bias tape
> dowel rod
> ribbon
> thread
> sewing machiene
> 
> 1. Cut fabric to be used as the body of the FE to be 9 in. wide by 60 in. in length. When folded the FE will be 30 in. in length.
> 
> 2. Cut fabric for the three pockets, cut each pocket 12-13 in. wide by 16 in. in length. When folded each pocked will be 8 in. in length.
> 
> 3. On the inside of the FE body piece add an extra peice of material or interfacing.
> 
> 4. On each of the 3 folded pockets I made pleats so that the pockets were 2 in.-pleat-5 in.-pleat 2 in. To secure the pleats I stiched them. This was done on the cut side so that the top edge would be folded and clean.
> 
> 5. Next I embellished each pocket to create the outfits.
> 
> 6. Next I stiched the pockets on. then added the bias tape to the bottom of the pockets.
> 7. I used the double fold bias tape for the perimeter of the body of the FE.
> 
> 8. I then folded down the top of the FE about 2 inches and secured to the back of the FE by the iron-on hem creating a little opening to insert the dowel rod.
> 
> 9. Using  ribbon I made it long enough so that the FE would hang approximately 7-8 in. from a hanger.
> 
> 
> I then just googled images of the outfits and use them as a guide. Belle's dress was the hardest, but I love how they turned out!
> 
> Now onto making my fish extender gifts! I plan on making all of them and will need the full year to complete them all!



Thanks for the instructions!  I may work up the courage to try this ... or bail out and just do the duct tape one that was posted on another thread!


----------



## mlc1985

I'm new to the fish extenders and may need a little crash course on them.

I will be cruising for the first time on April 30th, with a friend of mine who is new to cruising as well.

From what I gathered from reading the majority of fish extenders are usually a 2 or three pocket hanging that hangs off the fish on your stateroom door.  I have also read that other fish extenders can be little things that people make.

Do I need to make/buy the 2 or 3 pocket extender and make trinkets to give to others that I see are participating?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMelanie

dreams of disney said:


> I love it! It's adorable!



Good idea. Very cute and personal.


----------



## Marshay

mlc1985 said:


> Do I need to make/buy the 2 or 3 pocket extender and make trinkets to give to others that I see are participating?



Yep, this is the basic idea, as I understand it. 

Join your disboards thread for the cruise you are going on and they should have the rules for the FE and list of people participating.

I haven't done this yet ... first DCL cruise will be Jan 2013, so I'm still gathering ideas.  I love making magnets though, so that will definitely be one of the things I'm making.


----------



## mlc1985

Marshay said:


> Yep, this is the basic idea, as I understand it.
> 
> Join your disboards thread for the cruise you are going on and they should have the rules for the FE and list of people participating.
> 
> I haven't done this yet ... first DCL cruise will be Jan 2013, so I'm still gathering ideas.  I love making magnets though, so that will definitely be one of the things I'm making.



thank you! i have joined the cruise meet, and there have been a couple posts asking about the fish extenders, but nothing has come back about them, no rules, just people saying they would like to be involved! but thank you i appreciate the clarification!


----------



## wildforgoofy

These are great HM FE gifts!!! What great ideas. We're going on our first cruise in May, and we're doing a FE exchange. I can't wait.


----------



## smint

Lots of fun stuff in this thread. Thanks so much everyone for posting!


----------



## Pixiegran

mlc1985 said:


> I'm new to the fish extenders and may need a little crash course on them.
> 
> I will be cruising for the first time on April 30th, with a friend of mine who is new to cruising as well.
> 
> From what I gathered from reading the majority of fish extenders are usually a 2 or three pocket hanging that hangs off the fish on your stateroom door.  I have also read that other fish extenders can be little things that people make.
> 
> Do I need to make/buy the 2 or 3 pocket extender and make trinkets to give to others that I see are participating?



Your Fish extender should have a pocket for each person in the cabin. So you would want a 2 pocket one for you and you friend. Most people make them out of cloth or all sorts of materials and put each persons name on their pocket.  I just did a quick 2 second search on ebay for fish extenders and check out this link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-Made...057?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc0b79f21 yu can easily buy one if you prefer.   That is what I did because I do NOT sew .

I am going on my third Disney cruise in April to Hawaii but I did not know about or participate on my first cruise and quickly realized I was missing out on a fun thing so really got into it on my cruise last April. Already working on ideas for FE gifts since we leave in 110 days!

Hope seeing the link helps...do a search yourself,probably have great results.


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

mlc1985 said:


> I'm new to the fish extenders and may need a little crash course on them.
> 
> I will be cruising for the first time on April 30th, with a friend of mine who is new to cruising as well.
> 
> From what I gathered from reading the majority of fish extenders are usually a 2 or three pocket hanging that hangs off the fish on your stateroom door.  I have also read that other fish extenders can be little things that people make.
> 
> Do I need to make/buy the 2 or 3 pocket extender and make trinkets to give to others that I see are participating?



We use a roughly 8 x 10  white tote bag that I purchase at Michael's. Each trip my DD decorates it with our names, the ports, dates, Mickey's, etc... The tote costs around $3.00 and we reuse the fabric markes each time.


----------



## Panfan86

wildforgoofy said:


> These are great HM FE gifts!!! What great ideas. We're going on our first cruise in May, and we're doing a FE exchange. I can't wait.



What date in May? We are going on the May 28th Alaska cruise. Im just wondering if you will be on it as well.


----------



## wildforgoofy

Panfan86 said:


> What date in May? We are going on the May 28th Alaska cruise. Im just wondering if you will be on it as well.



We're doing the May 9th cruise to the Bahama's. We can't wait. And I've got a great idea for my FE gift.


----------



## Crazybusy1

Wow you're a tough act to follow 

We are tsking our kids DS15,DS13 and DD8 on our first Disney Cruise JUly 8 on the Dream.  We are really excited and looking forward to it.  I heard about the FE and magnets and wanted to get some tips but Gawrsh....you guys are amazingly creative and crafty!  Id better get on it 

Thanks for sharing all your ideas!


----------



## sdeal

nikicares said:


> You dont have to be "crafty" to have a great and fun FE exchange, its the thoughts and suprizes of getting goodies
> 
> Here is our SIMPLE homemade FE.
> 
> This gives me hope...I have been looking for an option that does not involve a lot of sewing!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ge0rgette2

erinjean1277 said:


> I have been meaning to post this for awhile now.  Sorry it has taken this long.  I want to thank all of you who helped me with this, from those of you who have posted here in the past with all of your great ideas to those who helped me through my "paranoia" stage and pm'd me with thoughts and help in my FE gift infancy.  Also, to all the DISigners who gave me inspiration too.  You all ROCK!!!
> 
> So here is what I did for our Dec 1-4, 2011 Dream cruise.
> 
> First here are the tags that I used for all the gifts.  One of which doubled as an additional keepsake.  The hand crafted was a label I used on the back of the main gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone including the kids got a personalized Mickey head with their first initial cut out.  Also, for each cabin I made cutouts with the Dream logo and the dates of our cruise.  These could be used as scrapbook embellishments, bulletin board decorations or as magnets.  Or anything that I didnt think of LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple more of the embellishments along with a photo frame.  *note: this frame is missing the dates on the top portion.  I lost the last rub-on for it.*I included the second photo in the frame so everyone could know and have a template to cut their favorite picture from the cruise.  Its original version was a 2.5 circle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally the main gift was a dry erase reusable countdown calendar for their next Disney adventures where ever it may take them.  Although not pictured each had a magnet and ribbon to be able to hang where ever and however needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the kids we did age appropriate goodies like crayons, notebooks, stickers, tattoos, cards, bracelets, hair thingys, etc.  I did not take a pic of all that.
> 
> Sorry for the long post.  Now I have to decide what to do for our April cruise.



How did you make the dry erase boards?


----------



## ge0rgette2

erinjean1277 said:


> I have been meaning to post this for awhile now.  Sorry it has taken this long.  I want to thank all of you who helped me with this, from those of you who have posted here in the past with all of your great ideas to those who helped me through my "paranoia" stage and pm'd me with thoughts and help in my FE gift infancy.  Also, to all the DISigners who gave me inspiration too.  You all ROCK!!!
> 
> So here is what I did for our Dec 1-4, 2011 Dream cruise.
> 
> First here are the tags that I used for all the gifts.  One of which doubled as an additional keepsake.  The hand crafted was a label I used on the back of the main gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone including the kids got a personalized Mickey head with their first initial cut out.  Also, for each cabin I made cutouts with the Dream logo and the dates of our cruise.  These could be used as scrapbook embellishments, bulletin board decorations or as magnets.  Or anything that I didnt think of LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple more of the embellishments along with a photo frame.  *note: this frame is missing the dates on the top portion.  I lost the last rub-on for it.*I included the second photo in the frame so everyone could know and have a template to cut their favorite picture from the cruise.  Its original version was a 2.5 circle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally the main gift was a dry erase reusable countdown calendar for their next Disney adventures where ever it may take them.  Although not pictured each had a magnet and ribbon to be able to hang where ever and however needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the kids we did age appropriate goodies like crayons, notebooks, stickers, tattoos, cards, bracelets, hair thingys, etc.  I did not take a pic of all that.
> 
> Sorry for the long post.  Now I have to decide what to do for our April cruise.



How did you make the dry erase boards?


----------



## erinjean1277

ge0rgette2 said:


> How did you make the dry erase boards?



I used chipboard, transparency paper, scrapbook paper and a lot of glue.  There is a how to on Joann.com.  Here's the link  http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/projectdetail.jsp?projectFlag=true&CATID=&fullPath=papercrafts&PRODID=prod602715&subCatName=papercrafts

I definitley changed some of the instructions.  I didn't use wood, just 2 pieces of chipboard.  And I mostly used my Cricut to cut the board window and the scrapbook paper.  I did use large chipboard sheets that had to be cut down to size with a table saw.  The by hand and rotary cutter wasn't working too good.  

Hope this helps.  Let me know if there are any more questions.  Happy to help.  

Erin


----------



## dcperry

I love the push pops...might steal that idea for our October cruise.


----------



## ge0rgette2

Thanks!

I will have a look - i'm soooo undecided about which gifts I'd like to start making... I have sooooo many ideas in my head 


erinjean1277 said:


> I used chipboard, transparency paper, scrapbook paper and a lot of glue.  There is a how to on Joann.com.  Here's the link  http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/projectdetail.jsp?projectFlag=true&CATID=&fullPath=papercrafts&PRODID=prod602715&subCatName=papercrafts
> 
> I definitley changed some of the instructions.  I didn't use wood, just 2 pieces of chipboard.  And I mostly used my Cricut to cut the board window and the scrapbook paper.  I did use large chipboard sheets that had to be cut down to size with a table saw.  The by hand and rotary cutter wasn't working too good.
> 
> Hope this helps.  Let me know if there are any more questions.  Happy to help.
> 
> Erin


----------



## Merryweather11

Okay, I went back and forth about whether or not to post my gifts--I had great intentions and they didn't exactly turn out as I had envisioned, but oh well!  Maybe this can inspire non-crafty people that we can still bring something cute to give out.

This first post is about what I *attempted* to make.  I'm posting my failure because I still think it's a great idea and I would have loved to make them.  Maybe someone who is a confident seamstress will take the idea and make them.  I still might attempt it with the materials I have left over at some later date.

I wanted to give coffee cozies--my friend had made some for a craft fair and I loved them and I use them all the time.  I found some great fabric for the outside and inside:






And I actually cut them out:





But I could not get them to fit in the way I wanted to.  Here's one that I made with some test fabric--picture a Starbucks cup instead of the one it's on now:





So, anyway!  That was my "awesome" idea.   Our FE gift group came together really fast and I think I just didn't have enough time to spend to make them work out.  

My next post will be what I actually did.


----------



## Merryweather11

I'm posting this stuff now because I am sure I will loose my motivation after the cruise is over!

First off, only one item is hand-made.  But I'm still posting what I compiled because I think the gifts turned out pretty well.  I hope that's okay!

 I visited the Character Warehouse in Fullerton a couple of weeks ago and found a couple of cute things, mainly the packaging for my FE gift:






I think POTC had it's 40th anniversary in 2007 so that's why I got these _really _cheap.  But I thought they were cute and could hold all the little things.

The little girls are getting these--hopefully they can take these to dinner and it will keep them busy:





The little boys are getting these--I really liked these Finding Nemo subs--you pull them back and they go!





Got these after Christmas for a song:





Next will be what the big girls get, and the actual handmade item!


----------



## Merryweather11

Next, for the big girls--a trip journal, some sharp markers, and a really cool color-by-numbers whale design:





And everyone will get these--a postcard, a sticker, and some antibacterial wash and lotion:





This is the handmade thing.  My aunt actually came to my rescue and helped me with them--she had the materials.  I found the logo here on the boards (thank you!) and we made them into glass necklaces.  These are for all female-types:











And here's a bonus pic of my kitty who wanted to pose on my background:





They aren't perfect--a few of the images moved when the glue was applied to the back, but overall I think they turned out pretty well!

Whew!  After wracking my brains for a good FE gift, I really appreciate all the hand-made items I've read in this thread.  You people are *amazing*!  If I ever do it again, I will start at least a year ahead to hand-make all my gifts.


----------



## Susiesark

Merryweather, I visit that Character Warehouse a couple of times a month, but I haven't seen the POTC buckets.  What price were they? And, I've given out those sailor Mickey stickers on my last 2 cruises! Cute ideas.


----------



## Merryweather11

Susiesark said:


> Merryweather, I visit that Character Warehouse a couple of times a month, but I haven't seen the POTC buckets.  What price were they? And, I've given out those sailor Mickey stickers on my last 2 cruises! Cute ideas.



Hi Susie, I want to say they were like $1.80?  Something like that.  Super inexpensive.  I bought most of them.  They also had some with Monsters Inc. characters on them, but they were like $4.00--no idea why they were so much more!  RE--the stickers--I thought about cutting off the "Ariel's Grotto" title at the top, but then realized I was over-thinking it as usual.


----------



## mom3girls2000

morgansmom2000 said:


> Great work!  I have a friend in Ontario and she's always bringing me smarties and aero bars.  Love them!



FYI, the SuperWalmart on Vineland Ave. (Rte. 535?) just off of Rte. 192 (Irlo Bronson Memorial Highway) near the Calypso Cay (Kissimmee) resort sells Aero Bars.  They're a LOT cheaper there than buying them in the Tea Shop in the UK in Epcot's World Showcase!  My youngest dd (19yo) <3's them .  And it's less than 5 miles from the AKL.


----------



## dcperry

It took me a few days but went through each page to see all the wonderful ideas.


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

My generous DH bought me a Brother embroidery machine....I'd LOVE to be able to make a miniature door-nob pillow replica that matches pillow on the Dream.  The problem I'm running across is getting someone to digitize the bow design for me, because of copywrite issues....even though I wouldn't be selling them for profit, nobody will digitize it for me into a PES file.  Still trying to figure it out though!!


----------



## ge0rgette2

What's the push up pop ideas- I didn't see them on the forum.


----------



## smeecanada

erinjean1277 said:


> I got the rub on paper from Dick Blick's.  The rub on paper comes with great instructions.  It took a bit of trial and error to get the right arcs and sizes.  i used regular white paper to check to see if right.  That part was the hardest.  I used adobe Illustrator to be able to the text on the arcs.  Hope this helps!



Thanks, I never knew such a thing exsisted.  Is Dick Blick's an online source?  Sorry, don't live in the USA.


----------



## Tweevil

Scrappy_Tink said:


> My generous DH bought me a Brother embroidery machine....I'd LOVE to be able to make a miniature door-nob pillow replica that matches pillow on the Dream.  The problem I'm running across is getting someone to digitize the bow design for me, because of copywrite issues....even though I wouldn't be selling them for profit, nobody will digitize it for me into a PES file.  Still trying to figure it out though!!



Sent you a PM


----------



## wachnicki

This is the handmade thing.  My aunt actually came to my rescue and helped me with them--she had the materials.  I found the logo here on the boards (thank you!) and we made them into glass necklaces.  These are for all female-types:












They aren't perfect--a few of the images moved when the glue was applied to the back, but overall I think they turned out pretty I ever do it again, I will start at least a year ahead to hand-make all my gifts. 
[/QUOTE]

These are great!!


----------



## Merryweather11

wachnicki said:


> These are great!!



 Thank you!  They are all packed away in my carry on--we leave tomorrow!!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Merryweather11 said:


> Thank you!  They are all packed away in my carry on--we leave tomorrow!!



Lucky Duck!
Have a great time!


----------



## ge0rgette2

What are some of the best gifts you got?? I need some ideas!!


----------



## mellers

ge0rgette2 said:


> What are some of the best gifts you got?? I need some ideas!!



First, let me say that I loved everything I got, but my favorite was a hand-embroidered Christmas tree ornament with the date of the cruise.  It was beautiful!

I also made one of the gift I made for everyone for myself--I bought Disney lanyards from Party City and Canvas ID holder zippered pockets from Oriental Trading Company, and ironed-on a cruise logo to the ID holder.  We weren't Castaway Club members at that point, so it really helped to have an ID holder.

There were lots of neat things in our FE, though.  Post-its, memo pad holders--lots of neat stuff.


----------



## ge0rgette2

Anyone has any updated pictures of their gifts?


----------



## pacurn

I am looking for a single item that would work for each family member.  

My solution a single 4-5 in string of beads that would look something like Capt. Jack would wear, to be given out the night before pirate night.

I am thinking of using fishing line and an alligator clip to attach them.

Any thoughts of something clever to say on the card and a way to package them (right now I'm leaning to snack size plastic bags) would be appreciated.


----------



## mom of a lil pirate

ge0rgette2 said:


> What are some of the best gifts you got?? I need some ideas!!



Me too! I will be stalking this thread the next couple months


----------



## CC197823

pacurn said:


> I am looking for a single item that would work for each family member.
> 
> My solution a single 4-5 in string of beads that would look something like Capt. Jack would wear, to be given out the night before pirate night.
> 
> I am thinking of using fishing line and an alligator clip to attach them.
> 
> Any thoughts of something clever to say on the card and a way to package them (right now I'm leaning to snack size plastic bags) would be appreciated.



If your talking about the beads that hung from Capt. Jack's hair (or maybe it was his bandana can't remember exactly) it was his piece of eight (or as they said in the movie pieces of whatever they had on them at the time) so maybe you can incorporate that. 

Something like Here is your piece of eight wear it proudly tonight as part of the Brethren Court at our Pirate Party on deck. 

I am not very good with the wording but at least if you like the idea it gives you a starting point.

Anyway sounds like a great FE gift, I'm sure everyone will love it. Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## lianne_0325

Our sailing is in just over a week.  I can't wait to post pictures of our FE gifts (although of course I am because I don't want to spoil the surprise for anyone).  This was such a great thread to read and get all sorts of ideas from.  

Thanks to everyone that has posted so far.


----------



## tinkerbell0611

pacurn said:


> I am looking for a single item that would work for each family member.
> 
> My solution a single 4-5 in string of beads that would look something like Capt. Jack would wear, to be given out the night before pirate night.
> 
> I am thinking of using fishing line and an alligator clip to attach them.
> 
> Any thoughts of something clever to say on the card and a way to package them (right now I'm leaning to snack size plastic bags) would be appreciated.



I found this in Family Fun magazine and thought they might be good to make.  They look easy enough.

http://family.go.com/crafts/craft-pirate-628030-jack-sparrow-bandana-t/


----------



## 3Califanos

Hi Everyone!  I have been reading this thread for 5 nights straight and finally finished tonight.  I want to thank everyone some much for their ideas, stories and opinions on the Fish Extenders and the gifts.  So much talent, love and generosity going into this things.  It's amazing!  I cannot wait to be a part of it!
I will be cruising Fantasy Nov 2012 with my DH & DD (3), & my husband's family (9 others), all of our first Disney Cruise.  
After reading this thread I am so pumped up and ready to start making some of these wonderful gifts and getting to know my fellow Disers.
THANK YOU TO ALL!
Sarah


----------



## ravensilverlight

Finally getting around to uploading my FE gifts from the NYE cruise...better late than never, right? 

For the main gift, each stateroom got a Hidden Mickey photo album (as I mentioned earlier in this thread, pic was included then).  For the adult men, I picked up keychain LED flashlights (it gets SO dark in the inside staterooms, and who doesn't need a little light now and then?)  For the adult women, I picked up sleep masks and sewed on buttons in the shape of Mickey's head:





For the teen girls, I bought these journal kits and glued on Mickey-head buttons I found at Michael's: 





For the teen boys, I picked up these little peg games, and made the bags for them from some material I got for 87¢ at Walmart (it looked kinda pirate-y to me!): 





And for the younger boys and girls, I found these notepads and pens on clearance (10¢ for a 3-pack!):


----------



## Susiesark

Where did you get the sleeping mask? Very original and cute.


----------



## ge0rgette2

Susiesark said:


> Where did you get the sleeping mask? Very original and cute.



I saw these at Michaels today. I bought 4 for my daughters birthday 
Party, as part of her favors. I wish i could have bought more. Im going to try another store this week 
T


----------



## Susiesark

ge0rgette2 said:


> I saw these at Michaels today. I bought 4 for my daughters birthday
> Party, as part of her favors. I wish i could have bought more. Im going to try another store this week
> T


We'll be on the Fantasy.  Will I could find something that said that on it.  I get Michael's coupons every week, do they sell them in multiples or single?


----------



## ge0rgette2

Susiesark said:


> We'll be on the Fantasy.  Will I could find something that said that on it.  I get Michael's coupons every week, do they sell them in multiples or single?



Wow - just read what I wrote, I was on my phone typing LOL  Hate that iphone sometimes..

Anyways, they are singly priced, they were $1.00.


----------



## CO_Mickey

Dying to post pictures of our FE gifts but don't want to ruin the surprise for fellow cruisers.  We set sail in 3 weeks!  I have had so much fun making them!

Will post pics when we get home.  Pinterest was a huge inspiration!


----------



## dreamsail

awesome, awesome thread!  I went through EVERY page (but didn't read everything  )

I have a few ideas for my cruise, but the cruise isn't until August, so you will have to wait!


----------



## msucooper

How do you post pics?  I would love to show off my FE gifts when I get back from my 2/2/12 cruise.


----------



## mrp4352

Merryweather11 said:


> RE--the stickers--I thought about cutting off the "Ariel's Grotto" title at the top, but then realized I was over-thinking it as usual.



LOL!!!  The first time we participated in an FE, we had picked up these same stickers at a temporary Disney outlet in Dallas - and my mother did cut them out - over 50 of them!


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

msucooper said:


> How do you post pics?  I would love to show off my FE gifts when I get back from my 2/2/12 cruise.



There are great Tutorials on the technical support forum threads.  I would be happy to try to help but honestly the tutorials are WAY better at explaining and showing you step by step instructions!  Good luck, I would love to see your gifts.


----------



## caribear

I just love this thread!! So many creative ideas...and talented Dis'ers! I just finished the main item for my FE exchange this weekend! I will post a picture when I get back....wouldn't want to spoil the surprise!!


----------



## msucooper

KarlaG4Kids said:


> There are great Tutorials on the technical support forum threads.  I would be happy to try to help but honestly the tutorials are WAY better at explaining and showing you step by step instructions!  Good luck, I would love to see your gifts.



THANK YOU


----------



## Mike2023

Ok, it's not done yet but my wife and I wanted to see what people think so far.

It's a tower of terror theme.

Click for bigger pic




photoshop mock up




 color is a bit off in the pics, more of a teal then a blue




more to come

Thanks all


----------



## D-Dreamer

Mike2023 said:


> Ok, it's not done yet but my wife and I wanted to see what people think so far.
> 
> It's a tower of terror theme.
> 
> Click for bigger pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photoshop mock up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> color is a bit off in the pics, more of a teal then a blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more to come
> 
> Thanks all



Very nice!  What a cool idea!  I'm still trying to figure out how to make ours...  We are FSU fans and I'm thinking of going with garnet and gold.


----------



## Disney Yooper

Mike2023 said:


> Ok, it's not done yet but my wife and I wanted to see what people think so far.
> 
> It's a tower of terror theme.
> 
> Click for bigger pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photoshop mock up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> color is a bit off in the pics, more of a teal then a blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more to come
> 
> Thanks all



Awesome!  DH & I have to come up with a custom design.  We have just over 4 months to get it completed.


----------



## mammacaryn

Merryweather11 said:


> Got these after Christmas for a song:



WHAT SONG DID YOU SING?


Sorry.....
Wish there was one of those stores by me!


----------



## Fºoºz

Luckymomoftwo said:


> This is from the FAQ's...I called recently and was told there is no weight limit to the boxes and they could be bigger than 12 inches on one side.    So does that mean the size of the box that you can ship things in has to be 12 x 12 x 12 ? (L x W x H) but that one of the sides can be longer than 12"?  If you are sending regular parcel post make sure to give plenty of time. They say 7-14 business days but they can't guaranty that.  So it's better to pay the extra and send it priority or Fed Ex or UPS.
> 
> Boxes Sent the Ship Ahead of Cruise - PLEASE follow these instructions carefully!!!!!! UPDATED AS OF 2/25/2009   Are these the latest instructions as of 2012?
> 	ONE box per stateroom, no exceptions.
> 	The package must have the guest full name, ship, sailing date, stateroom number or GTY if you have not been assigned a stateroom number.
> 	The package also must have a packing slip attached to the outside of the box that details the contents of the package. For prescriptions, a copy of the prescription is sufficient. Your list may or may not be read but it must have one. Write packing slip on the outside of the envelope.   When you talk about prescriptions, do you mean medical prescriptions??
> 	NO FOODS/DRINKS OF ANY KIND, LIQUOR OF ANY KIND, FIREARMS, ETC.. Items that cannot be shipped to the Disney Cruise Line Warehouse and delivered to the ship include: food products (any and all food products including baby food/formula), beverages (liquor, water, etc.), chemicals, and luggage. These items will not be accepted at the warehouse and will be returned. This may cause the dogs to hit on your box and that would be a bad thing.
> 	The required size of the cartons you are shipping down have to be about the size of a record storage box 12 inches on a side and should not weigh more than 20 lbs. (This has been asked personally by Dave Adams who is the owner)
> 
> Address your package(s) to:
> Disney Cruise Line Warehouse
> Guest Name / Stateroom # (GTY, if you don't know what it is when you send the package)
> 8633 Transport Drive
> Orlando, FL 32832
> Phone: 407-566-8196
> 
> In the bottom left corner of the top of the package put the following information: ATTN: HOUSEKEEPING
> *Name
> *Sail Date
> *Ship
> *Stateroom Number
> *Packing slip that details contents of the package (for prescriptions, a copy of the prescription is sufficient)
> 	Packages must arrive by Friday by 3:00pm for the 7-Night Cruise on the Disney Magic (Saturday).  I assume that this process will be available for the Disney Fantasy when it sails later this year
> 	Packages must arrive by Friday by 3:00pm for the 4-Night Cruise on the Disney Wonder (Sunday).
> 	Packages must arrive by Wednesday by 3:00pm for the 3-Night Cruise on the Disney Wonder (Thursday).
> 
> If your box is hit on by the screening dog or chosen for additional screening they will open the list and the box and look through it. They will close it back up and provided nothing bad is in it then it will be in your room as usual later after boarding. These boxes will be coming on the ship with the crew mail among other things so they may be in the staterooms later then they were before as they are low priority in the scheme of things for Disney.



We are looking at participating in our first FE exchange this fall!  To make things more interesting, we are doing B2B cruises so the aforementioned looks like a great idea to ship our gifts ahead of us ... however I just had some questions (in red above).  I assume that the aforementioned does not apply to any package sent from Canada as it would have to go through customs?  Has anyone from Canada gone through this process?

Thanks


----------



## Fºoºz

7evans said:


> Yes,  the shirts say "Family Vacation", but the fonts was terrible to work with!  My SIL and I promised that we would never use that one again!  By the time we finished making our FOURTEENTH shirt
> and yes, at the bottom, it says, Mexican Riviera   October 2011
> I used iron-on vinyl, and cut them out on my vinyl machine.  I have a machine from UScutter, but you could use a cricut or a silloutette.
> some of the vinyl started to peel, but I re-ironed it when I got home, and washed them all and they seem to be doing fine!
> Bought the t-shirts at Hobby Lobby when they were half price, and they were about $2 each!!!   About $2 worth of vinyl, so $4 per shirt!!!
> 
> 
> Mindy



The t-shirts are absolutely amazing!   I would love to design something like that to celebrate our 20th Anniversary.  I started looking at the die-cutting machines such as Cricut, Black Cat, Boss Kut etc ... however I have no clue as to what to look for ... from what I can understand, you can pre-purchase designs etc but one of the main purposes is that it allows you to cut out "letters" etc to add to your design ... 

so is it possible to "print out" your cruise itinerary so that you can apply it to the back of a t-shirt (like those concert shirts you can buy when you go to a concert)?
 are Disney cruise logos "iron-on transfers" that you can print out on your printer ?


----------



## tootsiemr

*im so tempted to post my gifts ut alot of peeps on the faceboook group are on here doing this made me realize how much i miss making fun stuff im so excited yet stressed cant wait to see and post all the awesome gifts ​*


----------



## kmronnie3

Very Nice.. I wish I was that creative to think of something fancy. My cruise is not until October so I guess I have time. Great Job


----------



## mammacaryn

kmronnie3 said:


> Very Nice.. I wish I was that creative to think of something fancy. My cruise is not until October so I guess I have time. Great Job



My next cruise isn't until May 2013 and I've already got stuff planned  We've never booked this far out and I am going bonkers! I thought of some ideas that I could work on here and there when I got a moment.

I'm also gonna revamp our fish extender.


----------



## dsnylvrs2

My cruise is in Oct. and my mom and I have already made a few things. It's never to early to start.


----------



## lzmom_of_twins

CO_Mickey said:


> Dying to post pictures of our FE gifts but don't want to ruin the surprise for fellow cruisers.  We set sail in 3 weeks!  I have had so much fun making them!
> 
> Will post pics when we get home.  Pinterest was a huge inspiration!



What did you put in as your search??? I tried looking on there and had no luck. We cruise May 9th on the Magic. Its our 1st DC.  We are SUPER excited!


----------



## Pixiegran

I have seen the Disney Cruise logo on so many FE gifts but have no idea where to find it to use on one of mine.  Is there something on the Dis board on how to get it that I have missed?  We sail in 13 weeks - the Hawaii cruise on the Wonder


----------



## PrinceandPrincess

Pixiegran said:


> I have seen the Disney Cruise logo on so many FE gifts but have no idea where to find it to use on one of mine.  Is there something on the Dis board on how to get it that I have missed?  We sail in 13 weeks - the Hawaii cruise on the Wonder



If you just google dcl logo then click images in the results you will find one to use.  Once you find it you just right click and select save picture.  Then it will be stored on your computer for you to use.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMelanie

Mike2023 said:


> Ok, it's not done yet but my wife and I wanted to see what people think so far.
> 
> It's a tower of terror theme.
> 
> Click for bigger pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photoshop mock up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> color is a bit off in the pics, more of a teal then a blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more to come
> 
> Thanks all



Looks great


----------



## go time hawaii

mike2023... tower of terror fe? FABULOUS!


----------



## Pixiegran

Pixiegran said:


> I have seen the Disney Cruise logo on so many FE gifts but have no idea where to find it to use on one of mine.  Is there something on the Dis board on how to get it that I have missed?  We sail in 13 weeks - the Hawaii cruise on the Wonder



Someone on the facebook page for our cruise posted one for me...the exact size I need.


----------



## SgtClaymore

Hey everyone I'm surprising my grand-kids with a cruise in May and we are going to hunt for some treasures. I sure hope this is still an open thread so I can share with you guys and gals!


----------



## mammacaryn

SgtClaymore said:


> Hey everyone I'm surprising my grand-kids with a cruise in May and we are going to hunt for some treasures. I sure hope this is still an open thread so I can share with you guys and gals!



Make sure you join the meet up thread for your particular cruise and then see if someone has set up a FE group there-I'm sure someone has  And have fun!


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

SgtClaymore said:


> Hey everyone I'm surprising my grand-kids with a cruise in May and we are going to hunt for some treasures. I sure hope this is still an open thread so I can share with you guys and gals!



Which cruise are you taking your grandkids on?


----------



## Spart02

We just got back from the Dream which set sail on 1/22/12.  Here are the things I made and put together for our Fish Extender:





Backpacks/Nylon Bags





Backpack Clips





Example of what the boys were given.





Example of what the girls were given.


----------



## tggrrstarr

lzmom_of_twins said:


> What did you put in as your search??? I tried looking on there and had no luck. We cruise May 9th on the Magic. Its our 1st DC.  We are SUPER excited!



For me, it was tough at first.  I searched for Disney and FE gifts but didn't get far.  I also searched for cricut disney and got a few hits.  What I started doing was looking for Disney, and looking at people's boards and just kind of searching person by person.   Sometimes I just searched the web and then pinned stuff.  Good Luck!
If you would like to see my search results I am Kelli Starick or k.starick on pinterest.


----------



## Merryweather11

Spart02-you were on the Dream the same week we were on the Wonder!   Love your gifts--very personalized!


----------



## tinkerbelltwins

Spart02 said:


> We just got back from the Dream which set sail on 1/22/12.  Here are the things I made and put together for our Fish Extender:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backpacks/Nylon Bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backpack Clips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Example of what the boys were given.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Example of what the girls were given.



What super gifts!  Where did you find the letters for your keychains and also those mickey beads on the ends of each of the keychains?  Love them!


----------



## Spart02

I bought the letters for the keychains/backpack clips at Walmart in the craft section.  The Mickey beads I purchased from ebay from a seller in China.  It took a little longer to get them since they had to ship them internationally.


----------



## wachnicki

Love, love, love the backpack clips!!


----------



## mom3girls2000

Spart02 said:


> We just got back from the Dream which set sail on 1/22/12.  Here are the things I made and put together for our Fish Extender:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backpacks/Nylon Bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backpack Clips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Example of what the boys were given.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Example of what the girls were given.



Those are amazing!  What are those little square things (purple for girls, red for boys) with 9 holes in it?


----------



## Cari2109

Beautiful! Such a great idea.


----------



## MickeyP

They look like mini tic-tac-toe games.


----------



## Spart02

Yes, they are tic-tac-toe games that use candy similar to Smarties.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMelanie

Those are so cute!!!


----------



## SoCaOC-Mom

Sorry a few pictures are blurry, I took them with my camera phone.


----------



## bibbidibobbidiboo07

Love the frames!


----------



## SoCaOC-Mom

Thank you.


----------



## lianne_0325

I <3 the frames as well. I am excited to be home so I can find some wonderful pictures to put in them. 

I didn't take any pictures of my kids gifts but basically I bought some princess items for the smaller girls, toy story or cars for the boys, teenage boys got a yo-yo and a light-up trick game, the teenage and older girls got a handmade key fob.

As my main per cabin gift, I bought off-white totes along with Disney ribbon and had my mother sew the ribbon around the top of the totes to make them more Disney like. I figured having a sturdy tote would be great for traveling because we could use them on-board, after the cruise, or during shore excursions. I only booked my cruise just a few weeks before the sailing so no time to order DCL ribbon. It was regular Disney ribbon only. 
I included a sharpie in each in case someone wanted to use the bags for autographs (we found out later you can only have them sign in pen in person but could do sharpie through the Mickey Mail left at Guest Services). So whoops on that idea! I tried to match up the girlie ones with rooms with girls only and the more gender neutral ones to cabins with boys. I also took into account the screen name here if they mentioned a particular character and I had it on a ribbon, I tried to match it up.  

I had located key fob directions online and saw numerous ones for sale for a several dollars on Etsy. I have a Thirty-One key fob I use constantly because it is so handy to just have it dangling there from my wrist. So we decided to do key fobs as our main gift for the female members of the group. Originally I wanted to do one for everyone but didn't want to insult any guys by giving them a Disney key fob (or have my mother kill me). So girls only it was (after I did a poll at work to see if guys would use such a thing). We set them up so that the tote given would match the key fobs included. 






[/IMG]

For the males I really couldn't decide so I decided to do the family magnet I had done as a male gift. So really it wasn't but I made it out like it was a male only thing. The print was REALLY tiny on the individual names so if I did this again and I decided to personalize them for each family / traveling group, I'd insure I did a larger font on the names. But I think they turned out nice. 






[/IMG]

The kids were so anxious to deliver the gifts they didn't allow me to go to our group meet. So I didn't get to really meet anyone from our group meet but I loved dropping off the gifts all stealth like and the kids LOVED getting ones in our FE. 

Sorry the pictures are so big... Wasn't sure how to shrink them.


----------



## SoCaOC-Mom

We loved our gifts from you. As I told you in a PM, I used my tote on pirate night to hold stuff like autograph books and glow sticks.  I can't wait to use my key chain


----------



## lianne_0325

Thanks. I am glad you enjoyed them. It was hard not to slip up and say what it was exactly that I had made and was making since we were talking about the name goof up and all.


----------



## Pixiegran

I have finally read this whole thread....it took weeks....I would read in the evening before I went to bed and a few nights it kept me up really late and other I would wake up asleep at the computer   I am now trying to create my own FE gifts inspired by past posters here.   
Is anyone else going to Hawaii and working on gifts?  This thread has been kinda slow lately.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pixiegran said:


> I have finally read this whole thread....it took weeks....I would read in the evening before I went to bed and a few nights it kept me up really late and other I would wake up asleep at the computer   I am now trying to create my own FE gifts inspired by past posters here.
> Is anyone else going to Hawaii and working on gifts?  This thread has been kinda slow lately.



I am busily working on my Fish Extender gifts for this cruise, but I won't share photos until the cruise is over.

Corinna


----------



## Keurigirl

I went way overboard on my gifts and ended up having to scale back. But when I'm done I'll post photos


----------



## Pixiegran

dolphingirl47 said:


> I am busily working on my Fish Extender gifts for this cruise, but I won't share photos until the cruise is over.
> 
> Corinna



I have yet to figure out how to do photos on any site  so doubt if I will be sharing.  If you are in my group maybe you can share what I made 

Corinna a question please -since you are a jewelry master I figured maybe you could answer this.  My FE gift, while not jewelry, does involve me needing to tie a knot in a beading type of cord or put a large end closing on it.  Is there a type of knot that holds better on cording than others?   This is my first attempt at crafting and I am trying to figure out what in the heck I thought I was doing


----------



## MousseauMob

Pixiegran said:


> I have yet to figure out how to do photos on any site  so doubt if I will be sharing.





dolphingirl47 said:


> I am busily working on my Fish Extender gifts for this cruise, but I won't share photos until the cruise is over.
> 
> Corinna


Darn - I was hoping for a sneak peak! 

I have mine mostly put together, just need a bit of tweaking once we have the lists. But I only have one homemade item - so it was pretty easy, and I'm not sharing pic's yet either.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pixiegran said:


> I have yet to figure out how to do photos on any site  so doubt if I will be sharing.  If you are in my group maybe you can share what I made
> 
> Corinna a question please -since you are a jewelry master I figured maybe you could answer this.  My FE gift, while not jewelry, does involve me needing to tie a knot in a beading type of cord or put a large end closing on it.  Is there a type of knot that holds better on cording than others?   This is my first attempt at crafting and I am trying to figure out what in the heck I thought I was doing



I have asked to be in all groups. As a lot of my supplies come from China and Hong Kong, I had to order them before the final decision was made about whether we would split this into groups or not. I am happy to post a photo on your behalf after the cruise.

When you refer to beading type cord, what precisely are you planning on using? Nylon is a nightmare for knotting as is any kind of elastic. They knot quite happily, but will unravel eventually. I don't use elastic anymore at all and for nylon, I use crimping beads to finish it off. Cotton, hemp or silk cord works well with knotting and I just knot this three times using an ordinary knot. My favourite stringing material is Beadalon, which is nylon coated wire. For this you have to use crimping beads again.

Corinna


----------



## Pixiegran

dolphingirl47 said:


> I have asked to be in all groups. As a lot of my supplies come from China and Hong Kong, I had to order them before the final decision was made about whether we would split this into groups or not. I am happy to post a photo on your behalf after the cruise.
> 
> When you refer to beading type cord, what precisely are you planning on using? Nylon is a nightmare for knotting as is any kind of elastic. They knot quite happily, but will unravel eventually. I don't use elastic anymore at all and for nylon, I use crimping beads to finish it off. Cotton, hemp or silk cord works well with knotting and I just knot this three times using an ordinary knot. My favourite stringing material is Beadalon, which is nylon coated wire. For this you have to use crimping beads again.
> 
> Corinna



Thank you.  I did not but the cord yet so your answer really helps....


----------



## jham

I made these tote bags for our FE last summer.


----------



## Marshay

jham said:


> I made these tote bags for our FE last summer.



Wow!!  Those are great!  I like how you went the extra step to use the mickey red material for the interior of the handle!  Good job!


----------



## Marshay

I'm not sure if our cruise will do a FE or not...so far we only have 3 families, including mine signed up.  

Do cruises fill up a lot in the last couple of months or do most people book early?  (I know it's still super early at 11+ months out).

I was wondering for all of you who have given and received FE ... what are some of the best or most practical or coolest (from kids' perspective or adults) FE?


----------



## Pixiegran

jham said:


> I made these tote bags for our FE last summer.



Do you sell ones more or less like this anywhere by any chance?


----------



## tksbaskets

jham said:


> I made these tote bags for our FE last summer.



Stunning!!  I bet you had some really excited FE people!



Marshay said:


> I'm not sure if our cruise will do a FE or not...so far we only have 3 families, including mine signed up.
> 
> Do cruises fill up a lot in the last couple of months or do most people book early?  (I know it's still super early at 11+ months out).
> 
> I was wondering for all of you who have given and received FE ... what are some of the best or most practical or coolest (from kids' perspective or adults) FE?



I think a smaller FE is almost more fun.  That way if you want to do more than one gift you can.  I think we had 18 or so on our Alaska trip.  I made mini-scrapbooks with the pages all filled and then each night delivered a journaling card for the next day and a few of the nights a little embellishment to go with it.  

Our favorite gifts are hard to nail down.  It was fun when we'd get an assortment of little treats on a sea day.  I use the desk calendar someone made.  FUN gift was a person who gave us a reusable bag from their state and some coffee and treats from Louisiana.  We got a Christmas ornament with the ship's travel map (where we went) and the dates.  That was WONDERFUL. 

I think almost everything is fun.  Who doesn't like looking in their FE bag and finding a treat??


----------



## Keurigirl

Marshay said:


> I'm not sure if our cruise will do a FE or not...so far we only have 3 families, including mine signed up.
> 
> Do cruises fill up a lot in the last couple of months or do most people book early?  (I know it's still super early at 11+ months out).
> 
> I was wondering for all of you who have given and received FE ... what are some of the best or most practical or coolest (from kids' perspective or adults) FE?



You will probably get more FE people. We didn't have any really until a few months ago, and then in the last month before we closed signups it doubled. That said, we still only have 11 families participating, but that is fine by me 

*jham* - that is very similar to what I'm doing for our FE's! Bags with the same ship and family names embroidered. Or you know, maybe just bags if I run out of time. LOL


----------



## jham

Keurigirl said:


> You will probably get more FE people. We didn't have any really until a few months ago, and then in the last month before we closed signups it doubled. That said, we still only have 11 families participating, but that is fine by me
> 
> *jham* - that is very similar to what I'm doing for our FE's! Bags with the same ship and family names embroidered. Or you know, maybe just bags if I run out of time. LOL



Cool!  My friend heather sue drew and digitized that ship!

I love a smaller FE group, I wouldn't have had time to make bags if our group was much bigger.


----------



## 2 princess 3 princes

Better late than never...From our July 2011 cruise.    I made the totes, the "sand removal kits", bottlecap necklaces, a "Canadian pack", with Canadian chocolate & Tim Hortons coffee, pencil & magnet, Picture Frame, and misc. Marvel & Princess items for the younger kids.Also made cute laminated bookmarks but forgot them in the photo  It was my first FE (but hopefully not my last!) and I think too much for a 4 day cruise, I'll know better for next time!


----------



## bibbidibobbidiboo07

Wow, great gifts! Well done you. We are doing an 8 night cruise, but until I know how many are participating I'm not deciding on gifts. I keep looking here for ideas. Very inspiring!


----------



## Lexa

MousseauMob said:


> Darn - I was hoping for a sneak peak!
> 
> I have mine mostly put together, just need a bit of tweaking once we have the lists. But I only have one homemade item - so it was pretty easy, and I'm not sharing pic's yet either.



I won't share mine either LOL....after the cruise. I'm in the middle of putting together my FE


----------



## Lexa

jham said:


> I made these tote bags for our FE last summer.



They are really cute...I love them!


----------



## Lexa

bibbidibobbidiboo07 said:


> Wow, great gifts! Well done you. We are doing an 8 night cruise, but until I know how many are participating I'm not deciding on gifts. I keep looking here for ideas. Very inspiring!



Just to say hello...we were on same cruise last year on Magic


----------



## wachnicki

Nice frames!


----------



## SallySkelington

2 princess 3 princes said:


> Better late than never...From our July 2011 cruise.    I made the totes, the "sand removal kits", bottlecap necklaces, a "Canadian pack", with Canadian chocolate & Tim Hortons coffee, pencil & magnet, Picture Frame, and misc. Marvel & Princess items for the younger kids.Also made cute laminated bookmarks but forgot them in the photo  It was my first FE (but hopefully not my last!) and I think too much for a 4 day cruise, I'll know better for next time!



Oh how cute! How did you make the sand removal Kits?

I have no clue what to do for family gifts. What were some of the best family gifts that you have made or received?


----------



## sissy_ib

Can someone who has made those tell me where you got them? I love them but I'm not sure if the ones I am finding on Amazon are the same/will work. I looked at Michael's but could not find them. TIA!


----------



## 2 princess 3 princes

For the sand removal kits I purchased 21/2" paint brushes from the dollar store.  They had red handles, so it worked with the disney theme! I added some ribbon to the middle, and a Mickey crystal sticker. I also got a travel size bottle of baby powder, then tied them together with this poem:

We sail the Dream on the shining sea,
To see the sun rise at Castaway Cay.
You'll feel the sand embrace your feet,
Such an unforgettable and wonderful treat!

But as the sun sets and the day comes to a close,
You feel some sand tickling between your little toes.
With a sprinkle of powder, brush from your toes to your fingers,
And magically, the sand from the day will no longer linger!


The basic poem was posted earlier in the thread, but I tweeked it a little. 




J


----------



## SallySkelington

2 princess 3 princes said:


> For the sand removal kits I purchased 21/2" paint brushes from the dollar store.  They had red handles, so it worked with the disney theme! I added some ribbon to the middle, and a Mickey crystal sticker. I also got a travel size bottle of baby powder, then tied them together with this poem:
> 
> We sail the Dream on the shining sea,
> To see the sun rise at Castaway Cay.
> You'll feel the sand embrace your feet,
> Such an unforgettable and wonderful treat!
> 
> But as the sun sets and the day comes to a close,
> You feel some sand tickling between your little toes.
> With a sprinkle of powder, brush from your toes to your fingers,
> And magically, the sand from the day will no longer linger!
> 
> 
> The basic poem was posted earlier in the thread, but I tweeked it a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J



oooooooh I LOVE it! The poem is adorable and awesome-tastic!

You won't mind if I use your idea do you? It would be a good idea for the men to use if I do individual gifts.


----------



## 2 princess 3 princes

I absolutely don't mind,


----------



## ntheory

jham said:


> I made these tote bags for our FE last summer.





Do you share the digitized file???  If not, I totally understand.


----------



## SallySkelington

2 princess 3 princes said:


> I absolutely don't mind,



Thank you so much!


----------



## HaliGirl

It's taken me the better part of a week, but I just finished reading this entire thread.  My first Disney Cruise is not until next March but I'm already excited to start making some gifts.  Thank you very much to everyone for sharing and providing so much inspiration!


----------



## AKMOUSE

jham said:


> I made these tote bags for our FE last summer.



I wish I had one of these..... They are soooooo cute!!!!!!


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Those of you who have made the glass tile jewellery ... do you have a good online source for supplies for the tiles and the silver clasps that attach to the back. I would be most grateful. Thanks


----------



## Woobie

TotallyAngelic said:


> Those of you who have made the glass tile jewellery ... do you have a good online source for supplies for the tiles and the silver clasps that attach to the back. I would be most grateful. Thanks



I just sent you a PM.


----------



## Sunshineminnie

Woobie said:


> I just sent you a PM.



I have the same question.  Would you mind sending me the info too?

Thanks!


----------



## Woobie

Sunshineminnie said:


> I have the same question.  Would you mind sending me the info too?
> 
> Thanks!



I sent PMs because I think the info isn't allowed on the forum. I think it's considered solicitation (even though it's not my website - I have no affiliation). PM coming now.


----------



## LKFan

I was poking around on Amazon, looking for ideas and saw these.  The description says that they are Oreo cookies: 











Some of you creative folks should be able to do something like this.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks LKFan.
Great ideas!


----------



## MTmomma

LKFan said:


> I was poking around on Amazon, looking for ideas and saw these.  The description says that they are Oreo cookies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you creative folks should be able to do something like this.



Just remember, "commercially made and sealed" applies here. No offence meant, but I wouldn't consume an item that was made in someones home that I did not know. Would hate someone going to that much trouble, only to have them tossed.


----------



## sissy_ib

Woobie said:


> I sent PMs because I think the info isn't allowed on the forum. I think it's considered solicitation (even though it's not my website - I have no affiliation). PM coming now.



Can you send me the info as well. I asked back two pages. Thanks. I'm pretty sure links are allowed here though. People post links to Amazon and other places all the time.


----------



## calygirl724

We are going on our first Disney cruise in May, and I can't wait to get started on my FE gifts!  I found such great ideas on this thread, I don't where to draw the line.  I hope we don't have too many people in our group as that will limit us, but I really like the idea of giving different little gifts a couple days of the cruise since it will be a 7 night cruise. 

If anyone has more pictures of what they received on last year's Alaska cruises, or any ideas for Alaska, I would greatly appreciate them.  There is no pirate night, so anything pirate themed is out, so trying to come up with some ideas that would be appropriate for our particular cruise.


----------



## Woobie

sissy_ib said:


> Can you send me the info as well. I asked back two pages. Thanks. I'm pretty sure links are allowed here though. People post links to Amazon and other places all the time.



OK... if it gets deleted, so be it. I've had great luck with this site. http://www.etsy.com/shop/SunAndMoonCraftKits?ref=ss_profile


----------



## wachnicki

Woobie said:


> I just sent you a PM.



Me too please. 

Oops! Should have kept reading!


----------



## jas0202

ntheory said:


> Do you share the digitized file???  If not, I totally understand.



I am not who you were asking, but HeatherSue's copyright terms don't allow file sharing.  HOWEVER...her files are very reasonably priced and they are quite honestly the best appliqué designs that I have ever used.  Super efficient digitizing in terms of color changes and such, and shey stitch out so smooth and nice.  Just beautiful!  Check out all of her stuff at froufroubyheathersue.com. She has a section that is all cruise stuff...COOL cruise stuff.  . And...no...I am not related to her or anything, just a very very happy customer!


----------



## Fivepin

Woobie said:


> OK... if it gets deleted, so be it. I've had great luck with this site. http://www.etsy.com/shop/SunAndMoonCraftKits?ref=ss_profile



I just received my stuff from them yesterday.  They were very fast.  I got both styles of the glass tiles, the regular 1 inch and the puffy style 1 inch.  Only downside with the puffy is the rounded corners.  They both look great.  Still have to put the picture on the tile to see which one I like.  I also got the bails from them too.

Quick question-do you put anything on the backside of the picture to protect it-modge podge maybe??


----------



## Marshay

tksbaskets said:


> Stunning!!  I bet you had some really excited FE people!
> 
> I think a smaller FE is almost more fun.  That way if you want to do more than one gift you can.  I think we had 18 or so on our Alaska trip.  I made mini-scrapbooks with the pages all filled and then each night delivered a journaling card for the next day and a few of the nights a little embellishment to go with it.
> 
> Our favorite gifts are hard to nail down.  It was fun when we'd get an assortment of little treats on a sea day.  I use the desk calendar someone made.  FUN gift was a person who gave us a reusable bag from their state and some coffee and treats from Louisiana.  We got a Christmas ornament with the ship's travel map (where we went) and the dates.  That was WONDERFUL.
> 
> I think almost everything is fun.  Who doesn't like looking in their FE bag and finding a treat??





Keurigirl said:


> You will probably get more FE people. We didn't have any really until a few months ago, and then in the last month before we closed signups it doubled. That said, we still only have 11 families participating, but that is fine by me
> 
> *jham* - that is very similar to what I'm doing for our FE's! Bags with the same ship and family names embroidered. Or you know, maybe just bags if I run out of time. LOL



Thanks for the replies!


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Thank you for the info re the tiles .... now I have another question? What exactly is Modge Podge ... I see it emntioned a lot on this thread but have never heard of it in the UK. Thanks.


----------



## jerseygirl74

I am not creative at all!  Tell me if these sound ok.  For the adults I am doing a star shaped post it pad with a magnet for the door, a pen with a magnet for the door (so people can leave them messages) a highlighter, A small bottle of sun lotion and glow sticks.  Is that to cheesy for the adults??  I have a lot for all the kids but adults are hard.  Its our first cruise and I have never done anything like this.

Thanks for your honest opinions


----------



## ravensilverlight

jerseygirl74 said:


> I am not creative at all!  Tell me if these sound ok.  For the adults I am doing a star shaped post it pad with a magnet for the door, a pen with a magnet for the door (so people can leave them messages) a highlighter, A small bottle of sun lotion and glow sticks.  Is that to cheesy for the adults??  I have a lot for all the kids but adults are hard.  Its our first cruise and I have never done anything like this.
> 
> Thanks for your honest opinions



No way is that too cheesy!  It's all stuff we would definitely use!  I agree, adults are kind of hard...but for me, the group that stumps me is the older kids - teenagers.  Little ones are easy - there are tons of tiny Disney toys, and Princess/Toy Story/Cars/etc. themed stuff.  But once you hit a certain age, they're kind of "over" the whole character/toy thing...


----------



## jerseygirl74

ravensilverlight said:


> No way is that too cheesy!  It's all stuff we would definitely use!  I agree, adults are kind of hard...but for me, the group that stumps me is the older kids - teenagers.  Little ones are easy - there are tons of tiny Disney toys, and Princess/Toy Story/Cars/etc. themed stuff.  But once you hit a certain age, they're kind of "over" the whole character/toy thing...



Thanks, that makes me feel better.  I was terying to get thoings that people can use.   I have only 2 teeage girls in ours, so I got small glitter journal books and lipstick shaped pens that match the book.  I also got each of the a tube of glow braclets.  I figured maybe they will make new friends and want to keep in touch so why not write emails in a nice book.  For little ones I found at Walmart sword glow sticks and princess glow stick....they are so cute!!


----------



## calygirl724

jerseygirl74 said:


> I am not creative at all!  Tell me if these sound ok.  For the adults I am doing a star shaped post it pad with a magnet for the door, a pen with a magnet for the door (so people can leave them messages) a highlighter, A small bottle of sun lotion and glow sticks.  Is that to cheesy for the adults??  I have a lot for all the kids but adults are hard.  Its our first cruise and I have never done anything like this.
> 
> Thanks for your honest opinions



That sounds like a great!  I don't know about the glow sticks for adults though, the kids love them.  But then the adults will have extra if any of them break or don't work appropriately to give to the kids.  I love the post-it note idea!


----------



## jdleff

helpful


----------



## scrapycruiser

calygirl724 said:


> That sounds like a great!  I don't know about the glow sticks for adults though, the kids love them.  But then the adults will have extra if any of them break or don't work appropriately to give to the kids.  I love the post-it note idea!



Suntan lotion........I usually put the "chapstick size" face sunscreen stick in the bags for the adults.


----------



## jdleff




----------



## jdleff

I am a little intimidated since this is my first DIS cruise but I think I can put something together.


----------



## Woobie

Fivepin said:


> I just received my stuff from them yesterday.  They were very fast.  I got both styles of the glass tiles, the regular 1 inch and the puffy style 1 inch.  Only downside with the puffy is the rounded corners.  They both look great.  Still have to put the picture on the tile to see which one I like.  I also got the bails from them too.
> 
> Quick question-do you put anything on the backside of the picture to protect it-modge podge maybe??



I've tried Mod Podge and Diamond Glaze, but didn't find either to do the trick I wanted. I use Envirotex Lite pour on glaze from AC Moore or Michaels (or Hobby Lobby if you live near those). It's a bit intimidating, but you get used to it. Make small batches at a time to cover lots of tiles. Sun and Moon also sells a glaze on their site which I think is similar to Diamond Glaze. I haven't tried it.


----------



## Hunclemarco

This is our first time doing FE's.  We only have a total of 10 families participating.  We're only 2 weeks away and i still have so many ideas!   Guess we'll be making many different things


----------



## Pixiegran

jerseygirl74 said:


> I am not creative at all!  Tell me if these sound ok.  For the adults I am doing a star shaped post it pad with a magnet for the door, a pen with a magnet for the door (so people can leave them messages) a highlighter, A small bottle of sun lotion and glow sticks.  Is that to cheesy for the adults??  I have a lot for all the kids but adults are hard.  Its our first cruise and I have never done anything like this.
> 
> Thanks for your honest opinions



I think you really hit the mark with what you are doing.  All are totally useable and items that will be used on cruise...I'd give them out in the first day or so because of that


----------



## ntheory

jas0202 said:


> I am not who you were asking, but HeatherSue's copyright terms don't allow file sharing.  HOWEVER...her files are very reasonably priced and they are quite honestly the best appliqué designs that I have ever used.  Super efficient digitizing in terms of color changes and such, and shey stitch out so smooth and nice.  Just beautiful!  Check out all of her stuff at froufroubyheathersue.com. She has a section that is all cruise stuff...COOL cruise stuff.  . And...no...I am not related to her or anything, just a very very happy customer!






Awesome! Thanks so much!!


----------



## jerseygirl74

Pixiegran said:


> I think you really hit the mark with what you are doing.  All are totally useable and items that will be used on cruise...I'd give them out in the first day or so because of that



Thanks, I was going the useable route.


----------



## LindaBabe

wouldn't something that looked like those oreo cookie things make cute pins?  

As an adult, I LOVE glow sticks - pop a couple at night and put them on the floor leading to the bathroom - you won't need to turn on the light to get there safely.

Finishing mine for the Hawaii cruise tonight - nothing like being prepared WELL in advance!  The cruise isn't until the end of April, lol.


----------



## disneygal0614

These are such great ideas.  I am new to the FE family.  I saw so many of them on the Maiden Dream voyage and decided to join in for the Hawaii cruise in April.  I am leaning toward a scrapbooking item or luggage tags.  Still have time to figure it out.  Thanks for the great ideas!


----------



## Pixiegran

LindaBabe said:


> wouldn't something that looked like those oreo cookie things make cute pins?
> 
> As an adult, I LOVE glow sticks - pop a couple at night and put them on the floor leading to the bathroom - you won't need to turn on the light to get there safely.
> 
> Finishing mine for the Hawaii cruise tonight - nothing like being prepared WELL in advance!  The cruise isn't until the end of April, lol.



You're ahead of me...I am maybe 30% done. Waiting on one last supply to come in the mail.  Then I need the "list" so I can be sure I have appropriate age things for however many kids.  76 days until we sail!!!!


----------



## kbvmcrae

what a great idea!
thank you!


----------



## dolphingirl47

LindaBabe said:


> wouldn't something that looked like those oreo cookie things make cute pins?
> 
> As an adult, I LOVE glow sticks - pop a couple at night and put them on the floor leading to the bathroom - you won't need to turn on the light to get there safely.
> 
> Finishing mine for the Hawaii cruise tonight - nothing like being prepared WELL in advance!  The cruise isn't until the end of April, lol.





Pixiegran said:


> You're ahead of me...I am maybe 30% done. Waiting on one last supply to come in the mail.  Then I need the "list" so I can be sure I have appropriate age things for however many kids.  76 days until we sail!!!!



You are both way ahead of me. I finished the gifts for the men yesterday, but for all the other gifts, I am missing supplies. I am hoping that they will arrive during the course of the week.

Corinna


----------



## Pixiegran

The last of my FE supplies came in mail yesterday and I have not even had time to open it   I am so swamped right now that free time came down to open mail or check in on my Dis Board meet thread and here..obvious which idea won.

A few days ago a friend told me she had a couple of free days (very rare) and would love to paint my bedroom as an early BD present. I have been trying to arrange to get it done for 2 yrs. but life kept interfering . Negative side is it is also my scrapbook/craft area in half of it that had to be moved totally out.   I vowed it would not go back into room until I had gone thru all of it. So 5 bags of recycling and 2 of garbage and am maybe 50% done, but room is painted and looks incredible.

I am still sorting and cleaning.  and trying to get it done so I can get family to come back and help me move supplies back into room, before house guest arrives in 3 days.   Would be helpful if my albums didn't weight more than I am allowed to life   must take fewer pictures!!


----------



## Meg'n'walt

jas0202 said:


> I am not who you were asking, but HeatherSue's copyright terms don't allow file sharing.  HOWEVER...her files are very reasonably priced and they are quite honestly the best appliqué designs that I have ever used.  Super efficient digitizing in terms of color changes and such, and shey stitch out so smooth and nice.  Just beautiful!  Check out all of her stuff at froufroubyheathersue.com. She has a section that is all cruise stuff...COOL cruise stuff.  . And...no...I am not related to her or anything, just a very very happy customer!



Those bags look lovely !! Great tip on the files, so thank you very much !! One question though : Could you share any tips on a good embrodery machine that can use them ?? I'm "in the market" for one, but haven't got a clue on what to choose...Loved you embrodery, so would love to make things like that for FE and other!


----------



## Staceyl0u

dsnylvrs2 said:


> My cruise is in Oct. and my mom and I have already made a few things. It's never to early to start.



When in October? We are going on the western Caribbean on the 27/10. I'm looking to start making things but how will you know who's in your group?


----------



## Sunshineminnie

Staceyl0u said:


> When in October? We are going on the western Caribbean on the 27/10. I'm looking to start making things but how will you know who's in your group?



You should join your group meet.  There is a link under cruise meets at the top of the forum.  Have fun!


----------



## disneycr8zy

It's taken me several days (a couple weeks) of sneak reading at work but I went through the entire thread.  I'm just so impressed with all of the great ideas and crafty hands. 

We sail for a Castaway Cay double dip on June 15th!!  I've known for a long time (since PCC 2.0) and I've done the FE gift exchange before - but here it is less that 120 days away and now I want to do something more homemade/handmade!!

Not sure yet what it'll be, but I'm excited to talk to my sailing buddies and make a decision and get started.  The best part is it means a trip to the craft stores (Michael's, Hobby Lobby, Hancock Fabrics, and Mangelson's)   !!!

I'll post pictures after we get back of what we decided to do.


----------



## jenandjuice

Bump...

I started working on my FE stuff today, I have lots of projects for our FE exchange so I'm lucky I have LOTS of time


----------



## Lexa

dolphingirl47 said:


> You are both way ahead of me. I finished the gifts for the men yesterday, but for all the other gifts, I am missing supplies. I am hoping that they will arrive during the course of the week.
> 
> Corinna



I'm not doing all rooms so I have no idea how many men/woman/kids I'll have in my group, so I'm far from done with my gifts.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Lexa said:


> I'm not doing all rooms so I have no idea how many men/woman/kids I'll have in my group, so I'm far from done with my gifts.



I am just working on the premises that we will cruise again and any that are left over will just be given out at a future cruise. I am pretty much done with the gifts for the boys and girls. I just need to add a final embellishment, which I can hopefully do tomorrow and on Tuesday. Then I just have the gift for the ladies to do.

Corinna


----------



## tggrrstarr

Hi, I've been following along, but haven't had a chance to post my pictures yet.  I just got back last month from the Magic, January 21st -28th.

Here is what I gave out, I did a few different themes, but only photographed these two.  I did a few mickey styles, some Pooh, Princess and of course Toy Story.

Included was a car decal with Magic and '12, Pirate hand sanitizer and the clip magnet and post it note clipboard magnet.


----------



## dolphingirl47

tggrrstarr said:


> Hi, I've been following along, but haven't had a chance to post my pictures yet.  I just got back last month from the Magic, January 21st -28th.
> 
> Here is what I gave out, I did a few different themes, but only photographed these two.  I did a few mickey styles, some Pooh, Princess and of course Toy Story.
> 
> Included was a car decal with Magic and '12, Pirate hand sanitizer and the clip magnet and post it note clipboard magnet.



They are adorable.

Corinna


----------



## tggrrstarr

Oh, and here is my FE I made:






By the time I got around to it it was too late to order one and I didn't want to spend any more money so I followed the wonderful Dis-er who posted instructions for the duck tape FE!  I found duck tape paper at Michaels and was able to put it through my cricut!


----------



## ksloane

tggrrstarr said:


> Hi, I've been following along, but haven't had a chance to post my pictures yet.  I just got back last month from the Magic, January 21st -28th.
> 
> Here is what I gave out, I did a few different themes, but only photographed these two.  I did a few mickey styles, some Pooh, Princess and of course Toy Story.
> 
> Included was a car decal with Magic and '12, Pirate hand sanitizer and the clip magnet and post it note clipboard magnet.



I thought I had my final plan, but you might have just changed my mind, and I might have to add an additional gift....I love your clipboards...decisions, decisions


----------



## Susiesark

I bought a ton of those small pirate-look anti-bac when they were 75% off.  They are still available at the BABW outlet stores. Was planning on giving them out to the kids/young adults, but what age do you think they are appropriate for? Boys and girls?


----------



## ksloane

Susiesark said:


> I bought a ton of those small pirate-look anti-bac when they were 75% off.  They are still available at the BABW outlet stores. Was planning on giving them out to the kids/young adults, but what age do you think they are appropriate for? Boys and girls?



My daughter has liked these since she was 5 or 6.  I'm not sure that I ever exposed her to them before that, and I still love them....so I think you are for sure safe from 5 to adulthood....


----------



## ksloane

tggrrstarr said:


> Oh, and here is my FE I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time I got around to it it was too late to order one and I didn't want to spend any more money so I followed the wonderful Dis-er who posted instructions for the duck tape FE!  I found duck tape paper at Michaels and was able to put it through my cricut!



Love it. I used the pirate duct tape on our new fe too!


----------



## Woobie

Susiesark said:


> I bought a ton of those small pirate-look anti-bac when they were 75% off.  They are still available at the BABW outlet stores. Was planning on giving them out to the kids/young adults, but what age do you think they are appropriate for? Boys and girls?



My 4YO is obsessed with hand sanitizer (the good smelling ones).


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

So...my cruise isn't until *February 2013*.  In fact one year from today I'll be on the ship...just departing from Costa Maya.   

There are 8 other staterooms in our group...and we've decided to just do a FE exchange between us.  We are all friends that met here on the DISboards and on last year's DVC SSMC.  So, I already know how many people I need to make FE gifts for.  Therefore....*I am done with my FE gifts*.  Yep....a whole year early!    Can you say OCD with the planning?!    I was so excited about what I wanted to make for them, I couldn't wait to make them!  Sorry folks....you'll have to wait until next year to see what I made!


----------



## DizDragonfly

Luckymomoftwo said:


> So...my cruise isn't until *February 2013*.  In fact one year from today I'll be on the ship...just departing from Costa Maya.
> 
> There are 8 other staterooms in our group...and we've decided to just do a FE exchange between us.  We are all friends that met here on the DISboards and on last year's DVC SSMC.  So, I already know how many people I need to make FE gifts for.  Therefore....*I am done with my FE gifts*.  Yep....a whole year early!    Can you say OCD with the planning?!    I was so excited about what I wanted to make for them, I couldn't wait to make them!  Sorry folks....you'll have to wait until next year to see what I made!



Glad I'm not the only playing "next year at this time, I'll be ...".  

And OMG, you are DONE!?!    I'm in total awe!  I'm 99% sure of what I'm going to do.  I just have to figure out the details, buy my supplies and make them.


----------



## carmie3377

We're cruising next March and I know what I'm doing for the women and girls but I just don't know about the men and boys.  They are always the hardest!  Anyway, I haven't seen what I'm doing for the females on here but I've skipped a few pages so it may have been posted.  There's a ways to go but I'll post it come March 2013, lol.


----------



## stitchnbead3

Luckymomoftwo said:


> So...my cruise isn't until *February 2013*.  In fact one year from today I'll be on the ship...just departing from Costa Maya.
> 
> There are 8 other staterooms in our group...and we've decided to just do a FE exchange between us.  We are all friends that met here on the DISboards and on last year's DVC SSMC.  So, I already know how many people I need to make FE gifts for.  Therefore....*I am done with my FE gifts*.  Yep....a whole year early!    Can you say OCD with the planning?!    I was so excited about what I wanted to make for them, I couldn't wait to make them!  Sorry folks....you'll have to wait until next year to see what I made!



So, if we decide to cruise with all you all's we won't be able to participate in the FE???  I am planning ours too, we just are not sure we are going to be able to be on the cruise!  I think that's more OCD!!!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

DizDragonfly said:


> Glad I'm not the only playing "next year at this time, I'll be ...".
> 
> And OMG, you are DONE!?!    I'm in total awe!  I'm 99% sure of what I'm going to do.  I just have to figure out the details, buy my supplies and make them.



LOL  I wasn't sure how these were going to turn out.  It was my first time making them.  And I thought it was going to be a much more time consuming project.  But it went REALLY quick.   



stitchnbead3 said:


> So, if we decide to cruise with all you all's we won't be able to participate in the FE???  I am planning ours too, we just are not sure we are going to be able to be on the cruise!  I think that's more OCD!!!



No worries, Nancy....I made extras!!  And I wouldn't call it "OCD", I would call it "WISHFUL/HOPEFUL THINKING!"    I hope you and Michael can join us.  


P.S.  My idea came from this thread.....I LOVE this thread!!  Everyone has such wonderful crafty ideas!!!


----------



## DizDragonfly

Luckymomoftwo said:


> P.S.  My idea came from this thread.....I LOVE this thread!!  Everyone has such wonderful crafty ideas!!!



Ugh oh!  I hope we don't have the same idea.


----------



## MomsOf2boys

Buckeye Gal said:


> No kidding!  Those are awesome, Timon!



I was a lucky reciprocant of one of those paperbag scrapbooks!  One of my favorite all time FE gifts!


----------



## CO_Mickey

Just off the Dream on 2/16 and here are my FE gifts that I made.  Since we cruised over Valentine's Day, I made a vase out of recycled Starbucks frappuccino bottles for each of the ladies.




​
I made one set of coasters per family.  I tried to personalize them with last names.




​


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

CO Mickey-   Thoses are so cute!  I would love to know how you got the logo on the bottle.  Is it a sticker?  I anted to do an orn. with a logo but could not get the right material to make a sticker on a curved ball.  
Also-no idea how you did the coasters but I would buy those from any DCL/WDW gift shop!


----------



## Dislaney4n6

tggrrstarr said:


> Hi, I've been following along, but haven't had a chance to post my pictures yet.  I just got back last month from the Magic, January 21st -28th.
> 
> Here is what I gave out, I did a few different themes, but only photographed these two.  I did a few mickey styles, some Pooh, Princess and of course Toy Story.
> 
> Included was a car decal with Magic and '12, Pirate hand sanitizer and the clip magnet and post it note clipboard magnet.



I am making these for my July cruise. The holder not the clothes pins.  Might have to do the clothes pins too as I hear they are great for keeping the curtains closed.


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

DizDragonfly said:


> Ugh oh!  I hope we don't have the same idea.



I'm sure they aren't the same thing.


----------



## Woobie

4HOLIDAYS said:


> no idea how you did the coasters but I would buy those from any DCL/WDW gift shop!



I was going to do coasters, but decided not to due to weight. Did you have a small group, or did you not do them out of tiles?


----------



## disneygal6568

Okay..I think I catch the drift from what everybody is saying...but how can I become a part of a group?


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

LOVE the coasters, CO_Mickey.  May I ask how you were able to "write" in Disney font on them?

Your gifts are so thoughtful and useful, tggrrstarr.

You are both so talented!


----------



## MissMeidak

Just spent the past few weeks scrawling through the full thread, and WOW  !! You're all so gifted and talented, it's definitely given me a few ideas for my own fe gifts.

Thanks so much!


----------



## ohpatric

disneygal6568 said:


> Okay..I think I catch the drift from what everybody is saying...but how can I become a part of a group?



Go to the Disney meets sections of this forum. Find your cruise and there you will find people who will be travelling with you and those who are participating in the fish extender. Have fun!


----------



## CO_Mickey

CO_Mickey said:


> Just off the Dream on 2/16 and here are my FE gifts that I made.  Since we cruised over Valentine's Day, I made a vase out of recycled Starbucks frappuccino bottles for each of the ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> I made one set of coasters per family.  I tried to personalize them with last names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





So for the stickers on the vases, I used my Cricut and was able to cut the DCL logo out of vinyl and stick them on there.

The coasters were really pretty easy to make.  Our FE group had about 17 families.  I made them out of MDF not tiles so they were way lighter than a tile.   At Home Depot they usually have remnant pieces of MDF and I had my husband cut them into 3.5x3.5 squares.  For the designs, I used some digital scrapbook stuff and created the final design and then printed them onto card stock.  Then I cut them and applied them to the MDF with Modge Podge.  I then sealed them with spray lacquer.  I used several coats hoping it would help waterproof them.  And then I added felt dots to the bottoms.  
In hindsight, it was hard to get last names of everyone on our FE exchange.  I wanted to personalize them though because I had read about people taking FE gifts out of peoples FE's.  For our next cruise, I might use a similar design and just use the last name initial.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks for the explanation, CO Mickey.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMelanie

tggrrstarr said:


> Hi, I've been following along, but haven't had a chance to post my pictures yet.  I just got back last month from the Magic, January 21st -28th.
> 
> Here is what I gave out, I did a few different themes, but only photographed these two.  I did a few mickey styles, some Pooh, Princess and of course Toy Story.
> 
> Included was a car decal with Magic and '12, Pirate hand sanitizer and the clip magnet and post it note clipboard magnet.



Where did you get the small clipboards for the post it notes?


----------



## tggrrstarr

MickeyMinnieMelanie said:


> Where did you get the small clipboards for the post it notes?



They are cardboard coasters from Michaels.  I got a six pack for $1 then painted them. Then I used modge podge to paste the scrapbook paper.  
They seem to have the coasters seasonally, if you can't find them, wait a week or two for more to come in.


----------



## Siliobear

CO_Mickey, I had to smile when I saw your vase. Not only was it beautiful, I used to work for one of Starbuck's agencies and worked on promotional assignments for bottled Frap. One campaign we pitched was a series of ways to recycle the bottles!


----------



## CMM MOM

subscribing to this thread


----------



## Dislaney4n6

tggrrstarr said:


> They are cardboard coasters from Michaels.  I got a six pack for $1 then painted them. Then I used modge podge to paste the scrapbook paper.
> They seem to have the coasters seasonally, if you can't find them, wait a week or two for more to come in.



I went to my local AC Moore and Michaels neither carry them anymore.  I turned to ebay and got 25 for $2 (plus $2.50 to ship)  Close to the same 6 for $1.


----------



## Disneyelf10

double post


----------



## Disneyelf10

tggrrstarr said:


> Hi, I've been following along, but haven't had a chance to post my pictures yet.  I just got back last month from the Magic, January 21st -28th.
> 
> Here is what I gave out, I did a few different themes, but only photographed these two.  I did a few mickey styles, some Pooh, Princess and of course Toy Story.
> 
> Included was a car decal with Magic and '12, Pirate hand sanitizer and the clip magnet and post it note clipboard magnet.



very nice! This is what I made for my upcoming cruise in March! I did the post it note holders.... great minds-lol!
I will have to post a picture as soon as I find my battery charger!


----------



## LazarouMouse

Love all the inspiration!!!  Now if only my cruise meet up group start an FE....


----------



## jodical

LazarouMouse said:


> Love all the inspiration!!!  Now if only my cruise meet up group start an FE....



Start a thread for your group!  You might not be the only one waiting to see a thread.


----------



## silence

CO_Mickey said:


> So for the stickers on the vases, I used my Cricut and was able to cut the DCL logo out of vinyl and stick them on



what cricut cartridge is the logo on or what did you use to create your own?


----------



## ntheory

silence said:


> what cricut cartridge is the logo on or what did you use to create your own?






She probably used Sure Cuts A Lot or Make the Cut to design and cut her own.  I don't believe it's on any of the carts.


----------



## Siliobear

Sshhh... My cruise is coming up in a few weeks (and I hope my fellow FE cruisers don't peek), but I couldn't wait to share my FE gifts. It's my first DCL cruise and I've been smitten by the FE bug. These magnets are just part of the goody bag. These posts have been quite an inspiration of ideas for me, not to mention the wonderful person who created the Mickey head art (sorry I don't recall who you are).
[URL=http://s621.photobucket.com/albums/tt296/siliobear/Disney%20Cruise%20fish%20extender%20and%20FE%20gifts/?action=view&current=IMG_6477.jpg]

[IMG]http://i621.photobucket.com/albums/tt296/siliobear/Disney%20Cruise%20fish%20extender%20and%20FE%20gifts/th_IMG_6477.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TinaRN

Siliobear said:


> [URL=http://s621.photobucket.com/albums/tt296/siliobear/Disney%20Cruise%20fish%20extender%20and%20FE%20gifts/?action=view&current=IMG_6477.jpg]
> 
> [IMG]http://i621.photobucket.com/albums/tt296/siliobear/Disney%20Cruise%20fish%20extender%20and%20FE%20gifts/th_IMG_6477.jpg[/URL][/IMG]



LOVE these!  I wish you could remember who did the mickey art!  Was it on this thread or the graphics thread?


----------



## sorul82?

Siliobear said:


> Sshhh... My cruise is coming up in a few weeks (and I hope my fellow FE cruisers don't peek), but I couldn't wait to share my FE gifts. It's my first DCL cruise and I've been smitten by the FE bug. These magnets are just part of the goody bag. These posts have been quite an inspiration of ideas for me, not to mention the wonderful person who created the Mickey head art (sorry I don't recall who you are).
> [URL=http://s621.photobucket.com/albums/tt296/siliobear/Disney%20Cruise%20fish%20extender%20and%20FE%20gifts/?action=view&current=IMG_6477.jpg]
> 
> [IMG]http://i621.photobucket.com/albums/tt296/siliobear/Disney%20Cruise%20fish%20extender%20and%20FE%20gifts/th_IMG_6477.jpg[/URL][/IMG]



Awesome!


----------



## MickeyP

Love them!!! How did you make them? I'd like to make these with for a craft party.


----------



## sarahmarie

Siliobear said:


> Sshhh... My cruise is coming up in a few weeks (and I hope my fellow FE cruisers don't peek), but I couldn't wait to share my FE gifts. It's my first DCL cruise and I've been smitten by the FE bug. These magnets are just part of the goody bag.



I'm on your cruise - but not in the FE, so nothing's spoiled by me looking at your pictures. The magnets turned out great! Back when I was debating joining the FE, I'd thought about doing something along these lines - love the graphics you chose!


----------



## shadowryter

TinaRN said:


> LOVE these!  I wish you could remember who did the mickey art!  Was it on this thread or the graphics thread?



Hi there, I don't know about the top image but the Mickey character heads are mine. You can find them in my 4shared file under "Disney Years. By the way Siliobear...you did a great job. Might have to borrow your idea for my own cruise this October.


----------



## IrenicMom

shadowryter said:


> Hi there, I don't know about the top image but the Mickey character heads are mine. You can find them in my 4shared file under "Disney Years. /COLOR]




Hi there - I just scrolled through all of your DISigns and the link to the Disney Years said there were no files there.

In other news - found some great stuff for my parents for our cruise this summer!


----------



## CO_Mickey

Yes, I used other software and cut my own copy of the DCL logo.


ntheory said:


> She probably used Sure Cuts A Lot or Make the Cut to design and cut her own.  I don't believe it's on any of the carts.


----------



## shadowryter

IrenicMom said:


> Hi there - I just scrolled through all of your DISigns and the link to the Disney Years said there were no files there.


That's odd...it worked for me. But that's 4shared for you...more glitches than I care to count.


----------



## Dislaney4n6

shadowryter said:


> That's odd...it worked for me. But that's 4shared for you...more glitches than I care to count.



I looked too and didn't see anything in that fold or many others you have posted.


----------



## IrenicMom

shadowryter said:


> That's odd...it worked for me. But that's 4shared for you...more glitches than I care to count.



We get what we pay for, right?


----------



## Minnie321

shadowryter said:


> That's odd...it worked for me. But that's 4shared for you...more glitches than I care to count.



I also tried to look in your folder last night - because I love love love your stuff and same experience - many folders were empty.


----------



## uncw89

Siliobear said:


> Sshhh... My cruise is coming up in a few weeks (and I hope my fellow FE cruisers don't peek), but I couldn't wait to share my FE gifts. It's my first DCL cruise and I've been smitten by the FE bug. These magnets are just part of the goody bag. These posts have been quite an inspiration of ideas for me, not to mention the wonderful person who created the Mickey head art (sorry I don't recall who you are).
> [URL=http://s621.photobucket.com/albums/tt296/siliobear/Disney%20Cruise%20fish%20extender%20and%20FE%20gifts/?action=view&current=IMG_6477.jpg]
> 
> [IMG]http://i621.photobucket.com/albums/tt296/siliobear/Disney%20Cruise%20fish%20extender%20and%20FE%20gifts/th_IMG_6477.jpg[/URL][/IMG]



They look great!!! I might have to keep those in mind for future reference!






shadowryter said:


> Hi there, I don't know about the top image but the Mickey character heads are mine. You can find them in my 4shared file under "Disney Years. By the way Siliobear...you did a great job. Might have to borrow your idea for my own cruise this October.





IrenicMom said:


> Hi there - I just scrolled through all of your DISigns and the link to the Disney Years said there were no files there.
> 
> In other news - found some great stuff for my parents for our cruise this summer!



I couldn't get our Disney years to open either.


----------



## Ladyshopper

Siliobear said:


> Sshhh... My cruise is coming up in a few weeks (and I hope my fellow FE cruisers don't peek), but I couldn't wait to share my FE gifts. It's my first DCL cruise and I've been smitten by the FE bug. These magnets are just part of the goody bag. These posts have been quite an inspiration of ideas for me, not to mention the wonderful person who created the Mickey head art (sorry I don't recall who you are).
> [URL=http://s621.photobucket.com/albums/tt296/siliobear/Disney%20Cruise%20fish%20extender%20and%20FE%20gifts/?action=view&current=IMG_6477.jpg]
> 
> [IMG]http://i621.photobucket.com/albums/tt296/siliobear/Disney%20Cruise%20fish%20extender%20and%20FE%20gifts/th_IMG_6477.jpg[/URL][/IMG]



I made magnets in exactly the same way for our last cruise, and am going to do some again this time. I used the beer bottle caps for adults, and plastic milk bottle tops which are slightly bigger for kids.

One question - how did you cut yours out? I ended up using a compass with a blade on it, but it did leave a pin hole in the middle of the picture where the compass point went in.


----------



## gbhq99

You need a 1 inch circle cutter from Fiskers or Martha Stewart.  They always have them on sale at Joanne's or Michael's if you are in CA.  They look like giant whole punches.  It takes about 2 seconds to get the perfect circle.  I love mine.  I think I spent about $7 on the 1 inch one.

Enjoy!!

Erica


----------



## disneycr8zy

shadowryter said:


> Hi there, I don't know about the top image but the Mickey character heads are mine. You can find them in my 4shared file under "Disney Years. By the way Siliobear...you did a great job. Might have to borrow your idea for my own cruise this October.





IrenicMom said:


> Hi there - I just scrolled through all of your DISigns and the link to the Disney Years said there were no files there.



Shadowryter - I'd love to find some of those Mickey Character heads for bottlecap magnets for my June cruise.  I think the reason they don't show up on 4Shared is because the folder Disney Years isn't shared.  If you look at the folder list, the ones that will let me in all have a hand underneath them and the Disney Years one (and others) doesn't.  Just my 2 cents worth


----------



## emtmom0104

Ok I have a bunch of stuff for the kids. But I have NO ideas for the adults. I need some cheaper ideas since I broke the bank with the kids and we are doing a b2b. I'm up to almost 30 adults and I have 16 kids so far and we are still 2 months out!  I am making our FE and I have some extra fabric from that so I can use that too. Come on I really need some help


----------



## mellers

emtmom0104 said:


> Ok I have a bunch of stuff for the kids. But I have NO ideas for the adults. I need some cheaper ideas since I broke the bank with the kids and we are doing a b2b. I'm up to almost 30 adults and I have 16 kids so far and we are still 2 months out!  I am making our FE and I have some extra fabric from that so I can use that too. Come on I really need some help



We made lanyards, using canvas ID holders from Oriental Trading Company and Disney lanyards from Party City.  We printed out a backwards version of the cruise group logo and ironed it on to the canvas, but that took some trial and error.


----------



## sorul82?

emtmom0104 said:


> Ok I have a bunch of stuff for the kids. But I have NO ideas for the adults. I need some cheaper ideas since I broke the bank with the kids and we are doing a b2b. I'm up to almost 30 adults and I have 16 kids so far and we are still 2 months out!  I am making our FE and I have some extra fabric from that so I can use that too. Come on I really need some help



What is your target budget?


----------



## Dislaney4n6

emtmom0104 said:


> Ok I have a bunch of stuff for the kids. But I have NO ideas for the adults. I need some cheaper ideas since I broke the bank with the kids and we are doing a b2b. I'm up to almost 30 adults and I have 16 kids so far and we are still 2 months out!  I am making our FE and I have some extra fabric from that so I can use that too. Come on I really need some help



Little first aid bags.. some bandaids, neosporin packets, travel asprin


----------



## Siliobear

MickeyP said:


> Love them!!! How did you make them? I'd like to make these with for a craft party.



Thanks everyone. The parts came from Oriental Trading and it took some practice to size the logos to fit. I found a circle punch at Michaels, which made it faster and neater than hand cutting the circles.


----------



## Siliobear

shadowryter said:


> Hi there, I don't know about the top image but the Mickey character heads are mine. You can find them in my 4shared file under "Disney Years. By the way Siliobear...you did a great job. Might have to borrow your idea for my own cruise this October.



Glad you found this thread. Since I'm a pooh fan, did you ever make a Pooh head?


----------



## emtmom0104

sorul82? said:


> What is your target budget?



I'm thinking it's under $100 amd my hubby may kill me for that. I guess that's what we get for a b2b


----------



## Ladyshopper

gbhq99 said:


> You need a 1 inch circle cutter from Fiskers or Martha Stewart.  They always have them on sale at Joanne's or Michael's if you are in CA.  They look like giant whole punches.  It takes about 2 seconds to get the perfect circle.  I love mine.  I think I spent about $7 on the 1 inch one.
> 
> Enjoy!!
> 
> Erica



I'm in England, so no chance of getting to the above stores, but thanks for the reply!

Will have a look on ebay I guess.


----------



## Amunet

If I may please inquire:

I have some cute stuff planned for the kids, so I'm good with that.
I am mostly scratching my head as to what to make/give the tween/teen ages (12 - 17).
Any helpful tips?

Also, I have plans for some adults which requires my special skill (not telling!). But I'm limited to how many I can make.
Any ideas for the adults would be great!
DH and I are the youngest of the 'adults', so there is an age gap and I don't want to give them something that might be more geared towards mid 20's - early 30's.


----------



## KingK12

Dislaney4n6 said:


> Little first aid bags.. some bandaids, neosporin packets, travel asprin



Don't forget the plastic cups with the lids for all the wine you are gonna need!


----------



## Dislaney4n6

Amunet said:


> If I may please inquire:
> 
> I have some cute stuff planned for the kids, so I'm good with that.
> I am mostly scratching my head as to what to make/give the tween/teen ages (12 - 17).
> Any helpful tips?
> 
> Also, I have plans for some adults which requires my special skill (not telling!). But I'm limited to how many I can make.
> Any ideas for the adults would be great!
> DH and I are the youngest of the 'adults', so there is an age gap and I don't want to give them something that might be more geared towards mid 20's - early 30's.



For the tween/teens.. travel anti bac w/ holder from bath and body works will run only $1.50 each. Chapstick/flavored lip balm, nail polish for the girls. Boys I find more difficult.. but there are some 'manly' scents for the travel anti bac. 

For my cruise, I am making post it holders and postcards. Seems like everyone sends a post card from CC, thought a nice home made one will be cute. Got a pic from someone here that I loved and found how to instructions on the web.  Hopefully it works!


----------



## Dislaney4n6

KingK12 said:


> Don't forget the plastic cups with the lids for all the wine you are gonna need!



Ok.. 86 the bags and just give the items in the cup w/ lids


----------



## ppiew

I am making wine charms for the adults.  also found a real great (and cheap) large 'clip/closepin' thing at Walmart.  3 for $1.64  2 blk and 1 white in a set.  bought a bunch and glued 'bling' (red, black, ylo, clear rhinestones) on the handle.  the neat thing is they are magnetic!  They already HAVE a magnet on the back!  Total will be under $1 pp!.  I suppose u could add postits to it too if you wanted to.  Teen boys are difficult.  Chapstick is all I can think of.  Also burning a CD with Caribbean songs has been done and it is really neat too.  We have a very large FE group so size/weight/cost must be considered.


----------



## sorul82?

emtmom0104 said:


> I'm thinking it's under $100 amd my hubby may kill me for that. I guess that's what we get for a b2b



Do you have unique about your state?  Something made in Delaware?


----------



## sorul82?

For the "hard to figure out" boys:

AA batteries
Earbuds from the $ store- you just never know what might come in handy
playing cards
water bomb balls
mini football
cheap sunglasses
strap for sunglasses
candy or gum- can be tricky for those with braces
can coozie
water bottle
flashlight
51 cents for penny press


----------



## Dislaney4n6

sorul82? said:


> For the "hard to figure out" boys:
> 
> 51 cents for penny press



Some good ideas there.. The ships have penny presses?


----------



## Mom323

Dislaney4n6 said:


> Some good ideas there.. The ships have penny presses?



Sorry, no penny presses on board or in the terminal.


----------



## sorul82?

Mom323 said:


> Sorry, no penny presses on board or in the terminal.



There was one on the Dream.

......trying to think of exactly where it was....


----------



## Pixiegran

Ladyshopper said:


> I'm in England, so no chance of getting to the above stores, but thanks for the reply!
> 
> Will have a look on ebay I guess.



You can actually order directly from Fiskars online...here is the link for a 1" punch  http://www2.fiskars.com/Products/Crafting/Punches/Squeeze-Punches/Round-n-Round-Squeeze-Punch-Medium 

I would also do a search online because I would think your stores and online sources over there have it available.  Depends on which is cheaper.


----------



## Dislaney4n6

sorul82? said:


> There was one on the Dream.
> 
> ......trying to think of exactly where it was....



Well don't strain your brain for me.. traveling on the Magic and not into pressed pennies. Was just more shocked than anything.


----------



## sorul82?

Dislaney4n6 said:


> Well don't strain your brain for me.. traveling on the Magic and not into pressed pennies. Was just more shocked than anything.



LOL!  I've got strained brain!  Actually, I put DS12 on the hunt in his memory for it's location....... in case anyone else is wondering.


----------



## Amunet

Okay, so I'm uber excited and thought I would share a few of my FE ideas ... to get some feedback 

IF YOU ARE ON THE APRIL 22ND MEXICAN RIVIERA CRUISE, DO NOT READ BELOW!
And don't click the link either 

In fact, I'll just make it invisible 

My plans for the adults of the group is to write their names in Japanese Calligraphy, either first names or family name (depending if I can translate their name into Japanese characters or not).
Example: http://amunet022.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=48#/d1bs8b8
They would not be in a big frame, but a small matte with organic paper, and the paper would be colored.

I'm also planning to purchase small jars of honey (1.5oz) from Logan, UT. Which is where DH and I lived for about 3 years AND where our university is from which we are graduating (which is the purpose of our cruise, a graduation present to us). I still want to keep Disney theme, so put a sticker of Pooh on the top of each jar and attach a small card to explain the significance of the honey.
These would also be going to the adults.

So, what do you guys think? Is that a good idea? I was really stumped as to what to do for the adults and this is my solution ^_^ This is my first ever FE, so feedback would be lovely!


----------



## ilovetexas

Amunet said:


> If I may please inquire:
> 
> I have some cute stuff planned for the kids, so I'm good with that.
> I am mostly scratching my head as to what to make/give the tween/teen ages (12 - 17).
> Any helpful tips?
> 
> Also, I have plans for some adults which requires my special skill (not telling!). But I'm limited to how many I can make.
> Any ideas for the adults would be great!
> DH and I are the youngest of the 'adults', so there is an age gap and I don't want to give them something that might be more geared towards mid 20's - early 30's.



I'm having trouble with the teen ideas, too, because they aren't as easy as the little ones.  I did go out today and buy keychain flashlights that were on clearance at Target.  While I realize most of them can't drive, they all carry bookbags with things attached to them.  Plus, the little flashlight is handy in the stateroom at night.

I'm just keeping an eye out for inexpensive things and I'll gather them all up, put them in a bag, and hand them out on the cruise.  I'm lucky because I have 12 and 13 year old sons and a 15 year old daughter so I have a bit of an idea what that age group likes.


----------



## Dislaney4n6

Amunet said:


> My plans for the adults of the group is to write their names in Japanese Calligraphy, either first names or family name (depending if I can translate their name into Japanese characters or not).
> Example: http://amunet022.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=48#/d1bs8b8
> They would not be in a big frame, but a small matte with organic paper, and the paper would be colored.
> 
> I'm also planning to purchase small jars of honey (1.5oz) from Logan, UT. Which is where DH and I lived for about 3 years AND where our university is from which we are graduating (which is the purpose of our cruise, a graduation present to us). I still want to keep Disney theme, so put a sticker of Pooh on the top of each jar and attach a small card to explain the significance of the honey.
> These would also be going to the adults.
> 
> So, what do you guys think? Is that a good idea? I was really stumped as to what to do for the adults and this is my solution ^_^ This is my first ever FE, so feedback would be lovely!



The honey sounds like a great idea. Just check w/ the requirements for bring food on board the ship. I guess if it is sealed it would be ok?! But I am not sure. Maybe you could find an image of Pooh wearing a graduation hat.


----------



## Amunet

ilovetexas said:


> I'm having trouble with the teen ideas, too, because they aren't as easy as the little ones.


I asked my sister what she would like if she was on the cruise (she's 15). She gave me some good ideas for the tween/teen girls (jewelry!).
As for the guys, she thinks lanyards would be good and/or keychains.




Dislaney4n6 said:


> The honey sounds like a great idea. Just check w/ the requirements for bring food on board the ship. I guess if it is sealed it would be ok?! But I am not sure. Maybe you could find an image of Pooh wearing a graduation hat.


Okay, I will. I figured it would be okay with everyone allowed to bring wine/mixers onboard ... just as long as it fits in the carryon.

Haha, the grad pooh sounds like a cute idea! I'll see if I can find it


----------



## Cheryl726

Actually, I put DS12 on the hunt in his memory for it's location....... in case anyone else is wondering.[/QUOTE]

Sure my DS would love to get pressed pennies from DCL!  I haven't seen any, we were on the Dream in July.  He loves collecting these in WDW!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Amunet said:


> Okay, so I'm uber excited and thought I would share a few of my FE ideas ... to get some feedback
> 
> IF YOU ARE ON THE APRIL 22ND MEXICAN RIVIERA CRUISE, DO NOT READ BELOW!
> And don't click the link either
> 
> In fact, I'll just make it invisible
> 
> My plans for the adults of the group is to write their names in Japanese Calligraphy, either first names or family name (depending if I can translate their name into Japanese characters or not).
> Example: http://amunet022.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=48#/d1bs8b8
> They would not be in a big frame, but a small matte with organic paper, and the paper would be colored.
> 
> I'm also planning to purchase small jars of honey (1.5oz) from Logan, UT. Which is where DH and I lived for about 3 years AND where our university is from which we are graduating (which is the purpose of our cruise, a graduation present to us). I still want to keep Disney theme, so put a sticker of Pooh on the top of each jar and attach a small card to explain the significance of the honey.
> These would also be going to the adults.
> 
> 
> So, what do you guys think? Is that a good idea? I was really stumped as to what to do for the adults and this is my solution ^_^ This is my first ever FE, so feedback would be lovely!



I would be thrilled with any/all of your ideas!  They're all out of the ordinary and personal.

I don't think you would have any trouble with the honey.  I've never cruised before, but from what I've read, food items that are sealed are OK.  

Have a Magical cruise!


----------



## Dislaney4n6

Amunet said:


> Okay, I will. I figured it would be okay with everyone allowed to bring wine/mixers onboard ... just as long as it fits in the carryon.
> 
> Haha, the grad pooh sounds like a cute idea! I'll see if I can find it



I know I read on the DCL and on here that food has to be factory sealed in manufactor packing. When I read your original post, I imagined canning type jars of honey. (don't ask me why!).


----------



## Amunet

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> I would be thrilled with any/all of your ideas!  They're all out of the ordinary and personal.
> 
> I don't think you would have any trouble with the honey.  I've never cruised before, but from what I've read, food items that are sealed are OK.
> 
> Have a Magical cruise!



Awe thank you! Well, now I'm doubly excited to make them 



Dislaney4n6 said:


> I know I read on the DCL and on here that food has to be factory sealed in manufactor packing. When I read your original post, I imagined canning type jars of honey. (don't ask me why!).



Oh, haha! Yeah no, I don't know how to can stuff myself. It will be sealed, straight from the manufacturer 
The trick is getting it on the airplane without paying for check-in ....


AND I've started working on my actual FE ... I'm really excited. It's rather simple but nice


----------



## babyburrito

What a great thread!


----------



## Dislaney4n6

Amunet said:


> Awe thank you! Well, now I'm doubly excited to make them
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, haha! Yeah no, I don't know how to can stuff myself. It will be sealed, straight from the manufacturer
> *The trick is getting it on the airplane without paying for check-in ....*
> 
> AND I've started working on my actual FE ... I'm really excited. It's rather simple but nice



Not to be Debbie Downer but I would think honey would fall under the 3oz liquid rule of the TSA. Double check that too before you decide to purchase all that honey.


----------



## DisneyMouseHouse

Dislaney4n6 said:


> Not to be Debbie Downer but I would think honey would fall under the 3oz liquid rule of the TSA. Double check that too before you decide to purchase all that honey.



Just my 2 cents  -  what we were told by a TSA agent is that "if it doesn't hold it's shape without the container it's in, it's considered to be a 'liquid, aerosol or gel' "


----------



## Pixiegran

Dislaney4n6 said:


> Not to be Debbie Downer but I would think honey would fall under the 3oz liquid rule of the TSA. Double check that too before you decide to purchase all that honey.



See if you could have it sent to your local hotel from where you buy it.


----------



## Amunet

Thank you all for the tips!! 

The containers are 1.5oz. I know that is under the 3oz rule and figured that I could put it in the quart bag like normal (half in mine and half in DH). Though, Honey might look odd as a carry on and that would be a waste.

Judy, I think I'll check and see how much it would be to ship it.

Thanks for the ideas and concerns everyone!


----------



## Dislaney4n6

Amunet said:


> Thank you all for the tips!!
> 
> The containers are 1.5oz. I know that is under the 3oz rule and figured that I could put it in the quart bag like normal (half in mine and half in DH). Though, Honey might look odd as a carry on and that would be a waste.
> 
> Judy, I think I'll check and see how much it would be to ship it.
> 
> Thanks for the ideas and concerns everyone!




I just assumed you would have 50 containers to try to get on the plane!! Good luck!


----------



## mammacaryn

Amunet said:


> Thank you all for the tips!!
> 
> The containers are 1.5oz. I know that is under the 3oz rule and figured that I could put it in the quart bag like normal (half in mine and half in DH). Though, Honey might look odd as a carry on and that would be a waste.
> 
> Judy, I think I'll check and see how much it would be to ship it.
> 
> Thanks for the ideas and concerns everyone!



You can CHECK them in your regular luggage-size doesnt matter for checked luggage, and then put them in your carry on for the ship, assuming you are flying in the day before. We always rearrange  our carry on stuff-our carry on from the plane is not all them same carry on that we "carry on" the ship.


----------



## Amunet

mammacaryn said:


> You can CHECK them in your regular luggage-size doesnt matter for checked luggage, and then put them in your carry on for the ship, assuming you are flying in the day before. We always rearrange  our carry on stuff-our carry on from the plane is not all them same carry on that we "carry on" the ship.



Yeah, that's what we do as well 

I'll probably end up shipping the Honey to the hotel. I called and it's fine 

It would be cheaper to do that then paying $25 one way for a checkin bag


----------



## Yvette563

Hi everyone! Let me first say this is an AWESOME thread! It's taken me about 4 days to get thru it! o_0  hehehe.... 

I have a few ideas for FE gifts that I'd like to get opinions on if you all don't mind..  I won't  give my cruise date info just in case some of my fellow cruisers on wondering around on here.. 

I was thinking of giving as part of the cabin gift a photo matt already signed by some of the characters.. ???
I was thinking for the women as part of their gift, giving them a Disney/Mickey themed Coupon book.. ???? My husband says this is not a very good idea since not all women use coupons. But I thought maybe if they didn't they could use it to store receipts or recipes.. 
I was also thinking of making (with my Cricut) a card/post card fromt the city port your visiting with picture tabs already in place (to insert your own pic) and stamped envelope so that when your in port you can mail it off to a loved one or friends.. My husband says  this one is a hard one since some either may want to keep the card for themselves or not have or want to take the time to print a pic.. 
* I hope these ideas make sense.. I am in the process of making samples of these ideas and will post as soon as I'm done, but would really like to know what others think. I would like to try to give things that will be used, and I know I would use these but don't know that anyone else would.. 
Thanks so much for your input! Husbands can't always be trusted on their opinions!     You guys are GREAT!!!!


----------



## Dislaney4n6

Yvette563 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I was thinking of giving as part of the cabin gift a photo matt already signed by some of the characters.. ???
> I was thinking for the women as part of their gift, giving them a Disney/Mickey themed Coupon book.. ???? My husband says this is not a very good idea since not all women use coupons. But I thought maybe if they didn't they could use it to store receipts or recipes..
> I was also thinking of making (with my Cricut) a card/post card fromt the city port your visiting with picture tabs already in place (to insert your own pic) and stamped envelope so that when your in port you can mail it off to a loved one or friends.. My husband says  this one is a hard one since some either may want to keep the card for themselves or not have or want to take the time to print a pic..



The photo matte is not a bad idea, just curious how you will have the signatures already on the mattes? Computer generated?? 

The coupon book is a cool idea, especially since you can use them to keep your receipts (read cruise receipts) in one spot. 

I agree w/ your husbands assessment of the card/postcard. (ie printing/inserting a pic).  
I am making postcards for my cruise.  I saw an image on here that someone created (got permission to use it) added the ship and date information. Printing them as 4x6 photos..  I created a 'postcard' back that I will print out on cardstock (place stamp here is a Mickey head!). Attach photo to cardstock and viola postcard!!! I have to pick up my first attempt of the photo this morning. (fingers crossed!)

Hope that helps!


----------



## Yvette563

Dislaney4n6 said:


> The photo matte is not a bad idea, just curious how you will have the signatures already on the mattes? Computer generated??
> 
> The coupon book is a cool idea, especially since you can use them to keep your receipts (read cruise receipts) in one spot.
> 
> I agree w/ your husbands assessment of the card/postcard. (ie printing/inserting a pic).
> I am making postcards for my cruise.  I saw an image on here that someone created (got permission to use it) added the ship and date information. Printing them as 4x6 photos..  I created a 'postcard' back that I will print out on cardstock (place stamp here is a Mickey head!). Attach photo to cardstock and viola postcard!!! I have to pick up my first attempt of the photo this morning. (fingers crossed!)
> 
> Hope that helps!



Thanks Dislaney4n6, that definitely does help! 
Regarding the signed photo matt: I had a large one signed in Jan on my cruise and since then I have been practicing (copying) all the signatures I received and am pretty close to getting them perfect...  It would look something like this...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




[/IMG]
(wish I could say that was me with Minnie, but alas.... It's my beautiful daughter )

As for the card/postcard, I'm now thinking you and my husband may be right.. I do love your idea and if you don't mind may just try that!

Thanks again for your input.. It is very much appreciated!


----------



## morgansmom2000

I gave postcards for our Halloween 2010 cruise.  Got them for free from VistaPrint!











We mailed ours home from Castaway Cay


----------



## Yvette563

morgansmom2000 said:


> I gave postcards for our Halloween 2010 cruise.  Got them for free from VistaPrint!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We mailed ours home from Castaway Cay



Hi Morgansmom2000... Thanks for this idea! these are too cute! I'm going to check out VistaPrint!


----------



## Dislaney4n6

morgansmom2000 said:


> I gave postcards for our Halloween 2010 cruise.  Got them for free from VistaPrint!
> 
> 
> We mailed ours home from Castaway Cay



I looked into VistaPrint.  How did you get them for free? When I created a 'free' item, I could only do one, and then still pay an arm and leg for shipping. 

TIA.


----------



## morgansmom2000

Dislaney4n6 said:


> I looked into VistaPrint.  How did you get them for free? When I created a 'free' item, I could only do one, and then still pay an arm and leg for shipping.
> 
> TIA.



If you sign up for their emails, you'll get loads of freebies.  For the most part, you still have to pay shipping, but I don't remember it being all that high.  HTH.


----------



## mellers

Yvette563 said:


> Hi everyone! Let me first say this is an AWESOME thread! It's taken me about 4 days to get thru it! o_0  hehehe....
> 
> I have a few ideas for FE gifts that I'd like to get opinions on if you all don't mind..  I won't  give my cruise date info just in case some of my fellow cruisers on wondering around on here..
> 
> I was thinking of giving as part of the cabin gift a photo matt already signed by some of the characters.. ???
> I was thinking for the women as part of their gift, giving them a Disney/Mickey themed Coupon book.. ???? My husband says this is not a very good idea since not all women use coupons. But I thought maybe if they didn't they could use it to store receipts or recipes..
> I was also thinking of making (with my Cricut) a card/post card fromt the city port your visiting with picture tabs already in place (to insert your own pic) and stamped envelope so that when your in port you can mail it off to a loved one or friends.. My husband says  this one is a hard one since some either may want to keep the card for themselves or not have or want to take the time to print a pic..
> * I hope these ideas make sense.. I am in the process of making samples of these ideas and will post as soon as I'm done, but would really like to know what others think. I would like to try to give things that will be used, and I know I would use these but don't know that anyone else would..
> Thanks so much for your input! Husbands can't always be trusted on their opinions!     You guys are GREAT!!!!



Let me just say that I would LOVE LOVE LOVE a coupon book!  I always go through mine too fast and then I don't have my coupons when I need them.  I would certainly use it!


----------



## marciemouse

I also ordered postcards (amongst other things) from Vistaprint for our FE exchange. Very pleased with the quality.


----------



## Yvette563

mellers said:


> Let me just say that I would LOVE LOVE LOVE a coupon book!  I always go through mine too fast and then I don't have my coupons when I need them.  I would certainly use it!


Mellers, That makes me feel so much better about giving these as an FE gift.. I LOVE my coupon book... I will post a pic of the one I am working on when I'm done... Thanks again...



marciemouse said:


> I also ordered postcards (amongst other things) from Vistaprint for our FE exchange. Very pleased with the quality.



Marciemouse, Did you upload your own photo when you purchsed the postcards?


----------



## mjgreenhouse

Bump


----------



## 1stdcl2012

I think the pc idea is good. I for one would mail the postcard to MYSELF with a stamp from whichever port the ship docks! It is a great souvenir of the FE xchange.


----------



## Dislaney4n6

1stdcl2012 said:


> I think the pc idea is good. I for one would mail the postcard to MYSELF with a stamp from whichever port the ship docks! It is a great souvenir of the FE xchange.




I did a 'test' one today. Came out pretty well. The 'place stamp here' is within a Mickey head.  And will be a 'cheap' gift in the end. I may create more than one design and give several to a cabin.


----------



## dizneeat

Yvette563 said:


> Marciemouse, Did you upload your own photo when you purchsed the postcards?



Sorry, not Marciemouse, but we handed out "homemade" postcards (by Vistaprint) too.
We used our own photos and added some catchphrases to it, then uploaded to Vistaprint and voila!

We even had our own postcards to write to friends back home! 

That's the one we sent to friends .......


----------



## lisaradz

Leaving for our cruise tomorrow morning.  Here are a few of the homemade items.  Thank you for all of the wonderful inspiration on this thread & the disigners for sharing your work!  

Necklaces






flashlight key chains - ordered from OT & embelished with clear labels






magnets


----------



## hbg4

Hi All
Can anyone help me find a DCL  cruise line logo ? I've seen so many on the FE gifts here, but I can't seem to find a link so that I can print off my own for my FE gifts. Thanks alot  for any help.


----------



## Pixiegran

hbg4 said:


> Hi All
> Can anyone help me find a DCL  cruise line logo ? I've seen so many on the FE gifts here, but I can't seem to find a link so that I can print off my own for my FE gifts. Thanks alot  for any help.



I searched on this site and a few other threads for a cruise logo photo and when I found them I copied pasted them into a document on my computer and then printed it on labels for what I needed.  Sorry I didn't save it... but a search would probably work for you also.


----------



## Dislaney4n6

lisaradz said:


> Leaving for our cruise tomorrow morning.  Here are a few of the homemade items.  Thank you for all of the wonderful inspiration on this thread & the disigners for sharing your work!
> 
> Necklaces



I like these... How do you make the charms?


----------



## Fivepin

hbg4 said:


> Hi All
> Can anyone help me find a DCL  cruise line logo ? I've seen so many on the FE gifts here, but I can't seem to find a link so that I can print off my own for my FE gifts. Thanks alot  for any help.



Hi-

here is the one I have.  Hope it helps.


----------



## Siliobear

hbg4 said:


> Hi All
> Can anyone help me find a DCL  cruise line logo ? I've seen so many on the FE gifts here, but I can't seem to find a link so that I can print off my own for my FE gifts. Thanks alot  for any help.



I found many of my logos by a Google (image) search. Try using phrases like Disney cruise line logo, or for character art, something like Mickey Mouse icon art. Some searches ended up leading me to posts on Disboards anyways.


----------



## RLccweems

Dislaney4n6 said:


> I like these... How do you make the charms?



I'd love to know that as well....so very cute


----------



## jamielynn

Fivepin said:


> Hi-
> 
> here is the one I have.  Hope it helps.



Thanks for the image... I just ordered some create your own Temporary Tattoos for our FE and easter egg hunt for the kids.


----------



## Dislaney4n6

jamielynn said:


> Thanks for the image... I just ordered some *create your own Temporary Tattoos *for our FE and easter egg hunt for the kids.




That's a great idea too!!!


----------



## basketkat

jamielynn said:


> Thanks for the image... I just ordered some create your own Temporary Tattoos for our FE and easter egg hunt for the kids.



How fun!!!


----------



## jiminyC_fan

LOVE the temporary tattoo idea!!  May I ask where you are having them printed?


----------



## Fivepin

jamielynn said:


> Thanks for the image... I just ordered some create your own Temporary Tattoos for our FE and easter egg hunt for the kids.



no problem-I will see you on board.  Thanks for reminding me about the egg hunt.  I need to go sign up.


----------



## golfnsuch

Now that I know there are MV lurkers wave2: Hi Jamielynn & Judy) I'll wait to post picks of my FE gift until after the cruise.

Thanks to everyone else for their inspiration! I love reading this thread each week.
E.


----------



## TinaRN

My DD's BFF is joining us on our cruise.  This is the first FE we have ever had/done.  How can I add her BFF to it but be able to use it again on future cruises with just my family? I was going to have a pocket for DH & me, then DD, then DS (who we may tuck the pocket behind if we cruise without him since he is older, in college, and may not cruise with us in the future), so 3 pockets total.  Any ideas would be great!


----------



## mom of a lil pirate

TinaRN said:


> My DD's BFF is joining us on our cruise.  This is the first FE we have ever had/done.  How can I add her BFF to it but be able to use it again on future cruises with just my family? I was going to have a pocket for DH & me, then DD, then DS (who we may tuck the pocket behind if we cruise without him since he is older, in college, and may not cruise with us in the future), so 3 pockets total.  Any ideas would be great!



The dollar store has some canvas bags, maybe pick one up and have the girls decorate it. Then just pin it to the bottom of yours. This way she can take home her own bag of goodies and you keep your FE the way you want it


----------



## Amunet

mom of a lil pirate said:


> The dollar store has some canvas bags, maybe pick one up and have the girls decorate it. Then just pin it to the bottom of yours. This way she can take home her own bag of goodies and you keep your FE the way you want it



THAT is an amazingly awesome idea


----------



## mom of a lil pirate

Amunet said:


> THAT is an amazingly awesome idea



Haha! I just happened to be at the dollar store the other day and when I saw the little canvas bags I thought "those are perfect size for a fish extender."


----------



## scrapindis

re: adding a person
Could you velcro on an extension to your current FE?


----------



## disneycr8zy

TinaRN said:


> My DD's BFF is joining us on our cruise.  This is the first FE we have ever had/done.  How can I add her BFF to it but be able to use it again on future cruises with just my family? I was going to have a pocket for DH & me, then DD, then DS (who we may tuck the pocket behind if we cruise without him since he is older, in college, and may not cruise with us in the future), so 3 pockets total.  Any ideas would be great!



Our crew changes with each cruise and sometimes we split into multiple cabins so I have made DCL 'nametags' for each person and had them laminated and then we velcro names to the FE depending on who is with us and in which cabin (we have 3 FE hangers).


----------



## caribear

TinaRN said:


> My DD's BFF is joining us on our cruise.  This is the first FE we have ever had/done.  How can I add her BFF to it but be able to use it again on future cruises with just my family? I was going to have a pocket for DH & me, then DD, then DS (who we may tuck the pocket behind if we cruise without him since he is older, in college, and may not cruise with us in the future), so 3 pockets total.  Any ideas would be great!



I have had this same situation....so I made the pockets on my FE with a clear plastic pouch on the outside. You can buy the clear plastic at a fabric store...and it sews on easily.....just add it to the outside of the pocket. Then I print out pictures with our names on them....usually from the Disboards magnet post with all of the creative "dis"igners photos! Works great for us!! Here is a picture..


----------



## nzdisneymom

To the poster about the honey - I love that idea!  
We took honey on the Baltic cruise in 2010 - we were going to see distant relatives in Helsinki and someone at home suggested taking honey as a gift - and there's someone at my work that jars honey, so we got a big jar to take with us. Because it was too large for carry on, we made sure to double ziploc bag it and put it in our checked luggage.  We had no trouble with either the airline nor the cruise in taking it onboard.  If you decide to pack it in your checked luggage, just be sure to double-ziploc it to protect everything else should anything happen to it - you don't want to have everything sticky in your bag.

VistaPrint is today's Living Social deal - $10 for $50 worth of stuff through the end of May.


----------



## DizDragonfly

nzdisneymom said:


> VistaPrint is today's Living Social deal - $10 for $50 worth of stuff through the end of May.



What city is that deal for?  It's not showing up for my area.

eta: Never mind.  I found it.  It's Tallahassee.


----------



## Pixiegran

DizDragonfly said:


> What city is that deal for?  It's not showing up for my area.
> 
> eta: Never mind.  I found it.  It's Tallahassee.



Where in Oregon are you located?  I am in Redmond...eastside from Seattle.


----------



## scrapindis

Good news!  I made my first FE!!

Bad News!  8.5 inches when finished!!  

Oh well!  It was fun!  I will make another!


----------



## DizDragonfly

Pixiegran said:


> Where in Oregon are you located?  I am in Redmond...eastside from Seattle.



I'm near Salem.


----------



## Yvette563

Hi everyone .. I told some of you of my ideas for an FE gift. I've been working on a sample (i guess you can call it that..) and here it is... I'm still thinking of ways to tweak it but the final will look similar to this.. Its a coupon/receipt book.. Would really like some feed back.. Any ideas on how to make it better are so very welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## Kangarucci

It's fantastic!!


----------



## mellers

Yvette563 said:


> Hi everyone .. I told some of you of my ideas for an FE gift. I've been working on a sample (i guess you can call it that..) and here it is... I'm still thinking of ways to tweak it but the final will look similar to this.. Its a coupon/receipt book.. Would really like some feed back.. Any ideas on how to make it better are so very welcome!



So cute!  I love  it!  Don't change a thing !


----------



## wachnicki

Very cute!


----------



## Dislaney4n6

Yvette563 said:


> Hi everyone .. I told some of you of my ideas for an FE gift. I've been working on a sample (i guess you can call it that..) and here it is... I'm still thinking of ways to tweak it but the final will look similar to this.. Its a coupon/receipt book.. Would really like some feed back.. Any ideas on how to make it better are so very welcome!



Looks great!!!
 I have one little suggestion..the black Mickey heads along the flap edge.. the two on the ends that hang off, I would not put them on. (I have a feeling they will tear easily with use).


----------



## Suz D

Dislaney4n6 said:


> Looks great!!!
> I have one little suggestion..the black Mickey heads along the flap edge.. the two on the ends that hang off, I would not put them on. (I have a feeling they will tear easily with use).



Or follow the curve of the flap instead of a straight line.  Leave out the one that would be directly under the bottle cap.  Did you make or buy the cap?  Adorable!


----------



## trudyt623

Hello. This is beautiful. I am new to this and would like to learn how to join an exchange group.


----------



## ge0rgette2

Terrific!!!  I wouldn't change a thing!


Okay - I'm on a FE list for our cruise and I'm stuck on the "MEN" gifts, 
any ideas?

Thanks!!


----------



## Yvette563

Kangarucci said:


> It's fantastic!!


Thank you! 


mellers said:


> So cute!  I love  it!  Don't change a thing !


Awww Thank you!


wachnicki said:


> Very cute!


Thanks....


Dislaney4n6 said:


> Looks great!!!
> I have one little suggestion..the black Mickey heads along the flap edge.. the two on the ends that hang off, I would not put them on. (I have a feeling they will tear easily with use).





Suz D said:


> Or follow the curve of the flap instead of a straight line.  Leave out the one that would be directly under the bottle cap.  Did you make or buy the cap?  Adorable!


I agree with both of you about the Mickey heads.. What happened is the paper I used to wrap around the coupon book wasn't big enough so I was trying to cover the line where the two pieces of paper connect.. But I will run over to Hobby Lobby and buy bigger paper so that I wont have that problem.. Thank you both so much for your input. I really appreciate it.. I bought the bottle caps at Joanns.. A pack of 8 for about $2 after I used my coupon... 


trudyt623 said:


> Hello. This is beautiful. I am new to this and would like to learn how to join an exchange group.


Hi.. Thank you.. If you go to cruise meets thread and look up your sail date you can see if an FE group has been set up. Once you find your cruise group just let them know you want to be a part of it.. I found my cruise group but they haven't actually set up an FE yet.. I'm just starting early on my planning. 


ge0rgette2 said:


> Terrific!!!  I wouldn't change a thing!
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Okay - I'm on a FE list for our cruise and I'm stuck on the "MEN" gifts,
> any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!!


Men and teen boys are soooo hard... At least for me they are! My husband and my brother in law said they would like a magnet or if you looked thru this thread there was an awesome water bottle.. they said they would like something like that. They both laughed and said the FE was for kids and us girly girls...  My teen son and his friends said CANDY... I asked if that was all and they all said YES... They said "Lots of CANDY!"  Hope this helps!!


----------



## babyburrito

I love the coupon/receipt holder and I would use it too! I wish you were on my cruise!


----------



## babyburrito

scrapindis said:


> Good news!  I made my first FE!!
> 
> Bad News!  8.5 inches when finished!!
> 
> Oh well!  It was fun!  I will make another!



Is that length or width? I think I remember a restriction on the width maybe more of a guideline. Is that why you are not happy with it?


----------



## clc053103

babyburrito said:


> Is that length or width? I think I remember a restriction on the width maybe more of a guideline. Is that why you are not happy with it?



I also just made an FE that turned out over 8 inches, the dowel is probably more like 9.  Does anyone know the actual measurement of the space?


----------



## scrapindis

babyburrito said:


> Is that length or width? I think I remember a restriction on the width maybe more of a guideline. Is that why you are not happy with it?




Width.  After the dowel it would be way too wide.  I heard it had to be 8 inches.


----------



## mrp4352

TinaRN said:


> My DD's BFF is joining us on our cruise.  This is the first FE we have ever had/done.  How can I add her BFF to it but be able to use it again on future cruises with just my family? I was going to have a pocket for DH & me, then DD, then DS (who we may tuck the pocket behind if we cruise without him since he is older, in college, and may not cruise with us in the future), so 3 pockets total.  Any ideas would be great!



When we travel and someone who's on the fish extender isn't with us - I make a "postcard" about that I pin over their pocket.  Something like - "Dear Eve-  We are missing you this trip, but know we'll have a great trip together next year!"


----------



## babyburrito

scrapindis said:


> Width.  After the dowel it would be way too wide.  I heard it had to be 8 inches.



Oh, that's to bad! can you trim or fold the sides under?


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

clc053103 said:


> I also just made an FE that turned out over 8 inches, the dowel is probably more like 9.  Does anyone know the actual measurement of the space?



Yikes, I didn't think of the dowel measurement either! If the actual FE is 8 inches wide but the dowel sticks out more, in order to have room for the ribbon, will it hang nicely? Or should we stick to an 8 inch dowel as well... anyone know? 
Oooops this thread is about homemade FE gifts, looks like we're guilty of straying...


----------



## DizDragonfly

I used a dowel, cut to the width of the FE, just to have the FE hold it's shape and not fold over on itself.  I strung a ribbon all the way through the FE, with the dowel, and used the ribbon to hang the FE.  This way, the FE was only as wide as itself and I didn't have to worry about the dowel sticking out further.


----------



## Pixiegran

DizDragonfly said:


> I'm near Salem.



We are driving down to LA for the Hawaii cruise next month...we'll wave as we go by (after we stop in the area for food as usual)


----------



## DizDragonfly

Pixiegran said:


> We are driving down to LA for the Hawaii cruise next month...we'll wave as we go by (after we stop in the area for food as usual)



LOL  We almost booked that one.  But, I couldn't justify it to myself.  Too many other trips booked already.


----------



## Georgia3

TinaRN said:


> My DD's BFF is joining us on our cruise.  This is the first FE we have ever had/done.  How can I add her BFF to it but be able to use it again on future cruises with just my family? I was going to have a pocket for DH & me, then DD, then DS (who we may tuck the pocket behind if we cruise without him since he is older, in college, and may not cruise with us in the future), so 3 pockets total.  Any ideas would be great!



I had my son's best friend cruise with us - KSF, we had an extra pocket made and used velcro to attach it to the bottom of our FE. We are still able to use the FE for our next cruise.


----------



## DisneyMouseHouse

Yvette563 said:


> Men and teen boys are soooo hard... At least for me they are! My husband and my brother in law said they would like a magnet or if you looked thru this thread there was an awesome water bottle.. they said they would like something like that. They both laughed and said the FE was for kids and us girly girls...  My teen son and his friends said CANDY... I asked if that was all and they all said YES... They said "Lots of CANDY!"  Hope this helps!!



Man, I am sure glad to hear that - !  Then they should be fine for my FE - 

And that coupon holder is REALLY cute - did you do that with a Cricut or how did you cut the designs?


----------



## mom3girls2000

May I ask where you got the clear labels you used for the flashlights?


----------



## Yvette563

DisneyMouseHouse said:


> Man, I am sure glad to hear that - !  Then they should be fine for my FE -
> 
> And that coupon holder is REALLY cute - did you do that with a Cricut or how did you cut the designs?



Thank you.. I did use the cricut to cut out all the shapes.. I'm new to cricut and so far I LOVE it!


----------



## Yvette563

babyburrito said:


> I love the coupon/receipt holder and I would use it too! I wish you were on my cruise!


 Awww thank you so much.. By the way... LOVE your screen name!


----------



## billandangie

Yvette563 said:


> Thank you.. I did use the cricut to cut out all the shapes.. I'm new to cricut and so far I LOVE it!




Can I ask which cricut cartridge did you use? I was looking to buy one and I couldn't find one that has a mickey hand or foot like you are using for your coupon holder, which i LOVE, by the way!!! 

Thanks~!


----------



## morgansmom2000

Mickey and Friends and Mickey Font both have icons on them.  You can see the booklets here and here.  HTH.


----------



## ge0rgette2

Need MEN/older BOY ideas.. anyone???


----------



## sorul82?

ge0rgette2 said:


> Need MEN/older BOY ideas.. anyone???



There's a list posted several pages back and other threads with lists.


----------



## ge0rgette2

TY!! must have missed it, i normally keep up in here  I'm a lurker! hehe


----------



## Yvette563

billandangie said:


> Can I ask which cricut cartridge did you use? I was looking to buy one and I couldn't find one that has a mickey hand or foot like you are using for your coupon holder, which i LOVE, by the way!!!
> 
> Thanks~!


I used the Mickey and Friends Cartirdge. I had a hard time finging it. They were all sold out at Cricut.com, Hobby Lobby and Joanns. I found it online tho for the same price as the stores. Cricut.com might have it back in stock...


----------



## Dislaney4n6

ge0rgette2 said:


> Need MEN/older BOY ideas.. anyone???



Older posts ... someone suggested mini flashlights, batteries, earbuds, mini pac bac from bath and body in a 'manly' scent w/ black holder.


----------



## DisneyMouseHouse

Yvette563 said:


> I used the Mickey and Friends Cartirdge. I had a hard time finging it. They were all sold out at Cricut.com, Hobby Lobby and Joanns. I found it online tho for the same price as the stores. Cricut.com might have it back in stock...



I think this cartridge has been discontinued by Cricut - eBay has some for sale, but they are not cheap, they are selling for upwards of $80     - law of economics, I guess.......LOL!

Glad I asked DH for this for Xmas last year!


----------



## Yvette563

DisneyMouseHouse said:


> I think this cartridge has been discontinued by Cricut - eBay has some for sale, but they are not cheap, they are selling for upwards of $80     - law of economics, I guess.......LOL!
> 
> Glad I asked DH for this for Xmas last year!



The Mickey Font is retired however the _Mickey and Friends_ is still available. I just got back from Joanns about an hour ago and they have it back in stock.. Sales associate said not many tho and they go quick! I did have to order the Mickey Font off of ebay and paid $68  But Since it was retired I had no choice.  Absolutely did NOT tell DH about that small purchase!  But I think I got an ok deal considering.. I saw some for (as you said) $80 some even as much as $130!! 
You are sooooo lucky you got it for Xmas... Good Going there!!!


----------



## sorul82?

ge0rgette2 said:


> TY!! must have missed it, i normally keep up in here  I'm a lurker! hehe



I tried to find some posts for you, but I can't get pages to load when I use the search function.


----------



## ge0rgette2

it has been slow around here for months.. lots of forum action.

I waited a long time tonight too using the search button.


----------



## Yvette563

Hi everyone.. Was wondering what you all thought of this little trinket..I was thinking of adding it to the stateroom gift. A lot of people don't have or don't even know (myself included for a long while) about the little green Mickey heads representing DISboards... I thought this might be a nice little extra... What you think??? Much Thanks!


----------



## nikkistevej

Yvette563 said:


> Hi everyone.. Was wondering what you all thought of this little trinket..I was thinking of adding it to the stateroom gift. A lot of people don't have or don't even know (myself included for a long while) about the little green Mickey heads representing DISboards... I thought this might be a nice little extra... What you think??? Much Thanks!



oh my!! That is sooo cute!!


----------



## Disney Yooper

Yvette563 said:


> Hi everyone.. Was wondering what you all thought of this little trinket..I was thinking of adding it to the stateroom gift. A lot of people don't have or don't even know (myself included for a long while) about the little green Mickey heads representing DISboards... I thought this might be a nice little extra... What you think??? Much Thanks!



I love it. Perfect.


----------



## Bareacuda

Love it.... 


  Ann


----------



## alicia1506

that lgmh is adorable... wish i'd thought of it  

your dis FE group will love it!!!


----------



## Fivepin

Yvette563 said:


> Hi everyone.. Was wondering what you all thought of this little trinket..I was thinking of adding it to the stateroom gift. A lot of people don't have or don't even know (myself included for a long while) about the little green Mickey heads representing DISboards... I thought this might be a nice little extra... What you think??? Much Thanks!



Love it-wish I could get one.


----------



## morgansmom2000

Yvette563 said:


> Hi everyone.. Was wondering what you all thought of this little trinket..I was thinking of adding it to the stateroom gift. A lot of people don't have or don't even know (myself included for a long while) about the little green Mickey heads representing DISboards... I thought this might be a nice little extra... What you think??? Much Thanks!



Oh my!  Those are adorable!


----------



## MrsPotatoHead425

Yvette563 said:


> Hi everyone .. I told some of you of my ideas for an FE gift. I've been working on a sample (i guess you can call it that..) and here it is... I'm still thinking of ways to tweak it but the final will look similar to this.. Its a coupon/receipt book.. Would really like some feed back.. Any ideas on how to make it better are so very welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I love this!! I have always used a coupon organizer from the dollar store, relabeled the dividers and used it as a budget organizer! We decided a long time ago not to go somewhere without having set out a "price" that we are willing to spend for each "category" if you will... so we have a slot for hotel, food, shopping, a slot for receipts and any paperwork/coupons for attractions or tickets, and so on.. and it has come in soooo handy!! In fact, I was just telling a coworker about how I use this (she's one of those non-planners who go on vacation and show up and basically says "Here I am, and here's all my cash!!" because they never have/do anything to show for it because they aren't planners!!), and am planning on taking it to show her today.. I wish I had a mickey mouse one though, it is sooo cute!!!!!!


----------



## Yvette563

nikkistevej said:


> oh my!! That is sooo cute!!



THANK YOU!!


Disney Yooper said:


> I love it. Perfect.



THANK YOU!!


Bareacuda said:


> Love it....
> 
> 
> Ann


THANK YOU!!



alicia1506 said:


> that lgmh is adorable... wish i'd thought of it
> 
> your dis FE group will love it!!!


THANK YOU!! Looks like you still have time b4 your next trip.. Please feel free to copy anything I post here.. I'm just happy people like what my little mind comes up with.. 



Fivepin said:


> Love it-wish I could get one.


THANK YOU!



morgansmom2000 said:


> Oh my!  Those are adorable!


AWWWW THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Yvette563

MrsPotatoHead425 said:


> I love this!! I have always used a coupon organizer from the dollar store, relabeled the dividers and used it as a budget organizer! We decided a long time ago not to go somewhere without having set out a "price" that we are willing to spend for each "category" if you will... so we have a slot for hotel, food, shopping, a slot for receipts and any paperwork/coupons for attractions or tickets, and so on.. and it has come in soooo handy!! In fact, I was just telling a coworker about how I use this (she's one of those non-planners who go on vacation and show up and basically says "Here I am, and here's all my cash!!" because they never have/do anything to show for it because they aren't planners!!), and am planning on taking it to show her today.. I wish I had a mickey mouse one though, it is sooo cute!!!!!!



Thank you... I am a total planner too!! And I too have friends who show up and pretty much give away all their $$.  Some of my friends say I OVERPLAN .. However I never thought of using a coupon organizer as a budget organizer.. That is a GREAT idea  and if you don't mind I will also use that in my organization process!!


----------



## ppiew

Goodness!  those are so great.  i wish i were as talented.  what cruise are u on anyway??  maybe i will luck out and be one yours (fat chance)!!!  keep up the fantastic work


----------



## nikknyc

wow!  guys, i just read this whole thing (a week later) and it is so inspiring.  i'm on the april 13th magic to E. Carribean, and I just made the first part of my FE gifts... i'm a graphic designer in my spare time, so i made a graphic that will be printed onto totes... also going to make something else, but that's a total surprise and (hopefully) super original!


----------



## nikknyc

subscribing


----------



## Queen of Oakville

scrapindis said:


> Width.  After the dowel it would be way too wide.  I heard it had to be 8 inches.




YIKES!!!!!!!!!!!  I was up all night making my FE .... and its 10" wide (with a 12" dowel???????????


I'm not going to start over.  If I put it up, will DCL remove it????


----------



## Yvette563

ppiew said:


> Goodness!  those are so great.  i wish i were as talented.  what cruise are u on anyway??  maybe i will luck out and be one yours (fat chance)!!!  keep up the fantastic work



Thank you... I look at all the other creations posted here and think "wow, I wish I could do something like that!" I'm sure you have a lot of creativity up your sleeve....  I will PM you what cruise I'm on.. I don't want the lurkers finding out what they will be getting..


----------



## Dislaney4n6

Yvette563 said:


> Thank you... I look at all the other creations posted here and think "wow, I wish I could do something like that!" I'm sure you have a lot of creativity up your sleeve....  I will PM you what cruise I'm on.. I don't want the lurkers finding out what they will be getting..



Um.. won't they know by your signature w/ 192 days until you cruise the Wonder??


----------



## Yvette563

Dislaney4n6 said:


> Um.. won't they know by your signature w/ 192 days until you cruise the Wonder??



LMAOOOOOO.. I have been meaning to change that.. I shall do that right this minute!


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

Yvette563 said:


> Hi everyone.. Was wondering what you all thought of this little trinket..I was thinking of adding it to the stateroom gift. A lot of people don't have or don't even know (myself included for a long while) about the little green Mickey heads representing DISboards... I thought this might be a nice little extra... What you think??? Much Thanks!



Can I buy one from you????  Love it!


----------



## hbg4

Fivepin said:


> Hi-
> 
> here is the one I have.  Hope it helps.



Thank you so much


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

Queen of Oakville said:


> YIKES!!!!!!!!!!!  I was up all night making my FE .... and its 10" wide (with a 12" dowel???????????
> 
> 
> I'm not going to start over.  If I put it up, will DCL remove it????



Somehow in my excitement over doing our first FE, I totally missed out on the size thing. I had to alter to get it to fit the space(thank goodness for duct tape) and ditch the dowel rod. So I would make your alterations now or it just won't fit in the space. It will block your door


----------



## djpate

Yvette563 said:


> Hi everyone.. Was wondering what you all thought of this little trinket..I was thinking of adding it to the stateroom gift. A lot of people don't have or don't even know (myself included for a long while) about the little green Mickey heads representing DISboards... I thought this might be a nice little extra... What you think??? Much Thanks!



Love It!!


----------



## dreamsail

Yvette563 said:


> Hi everyone .. I told some of you of my ideas for an FE gift. I've been working on a sample (i guess you can call it that..) and here it is... I'm still thinking of ways to tweak it but the final will look similar to this.. Its a coupon/receipt book.. Would really like some feed back.. Any ideas on how to make it better are so very welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Love it!  I am constantly amazed at everyone's creativity!


----------



## scrapycruiser

I found these adorable mini clipboards at AC Moore. They are wooden and come unfinished. I spray painted them black, glued mickey paper to them, attached a small piece of coordinating paper at the bottom to add the name of the ship, the date, and the persons name . Then added some ribbon at the top and that's it !!

Very easy !! They hold a standard size post-it note pad.

 I have my picture in Photobucket, but don't know how to add it here. Sorry !


----------



## Cheryl726

scrapycruiser said:


> I found these adorable mini clipboards at AC Moore. They are wooden and come unfinished. I spray painted them black, glued mickey paper to them, attached a small piece of coordinating paper at the bottom to add the name of the ship, the date, and the persons name . Then added some ribbon at the top and that's it !!
> 
> Very easy !! They hold a standard size post-it note pad.
> 
> I have my picture in Photobucket, but don't know how to add it here. Sorry !



That sounds really cute!  I hope you can post a pic!


----------



## jlmlodzik

Subbing.


----------



## Dislaney4n6

I want to insert a pic of my FE gifts to get opinions but I can't figure out how to do that... if someone can walk me through the process, that would be great. I tried the FAQ with no avail. 
TIA


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

Dislaney4n6 said:


> I want to insert a pic of my FE gifts to get opinions but I can't figure out how to do that... if someone can walk me through the process, that would be great. I tried the FAQ with no avail.
> TIA



Simplified version.  You choose a photo hosting site such as photobucket and download your photo to it.  It will then give you a link for that photo.  You copy the link and reply to the post, and you inset the link into your reply.  I THINK it is the IMG code you will use for disboards.


----------



## Dislaney4n6

KarlaG4Kids said:


> Simplified version.  You choose a photo hosting site such as photobucket and download your photo to it.  It will then give you a link for that photo.  You copy the link and reply to the post, and you inset the link into your reply.  I THINK it is the IMG code you will use for disboards.



Thanks... thought there might have been a way to avoid that step.. 

Ok so here it goes!! 
Please give me brutally honest opinions. This if my first FE and I don't want it to be a "what was she thinking" response. 






TIA

Also I have some Disney World character pens to add, and mini gel pens if I run out of those. And these are for the adults/cabin gifts. Thanks


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

Dislaney4n6 said:


> Thanks... thought there might have been a way to avoid that step..
> 
> Ok so here it goes!!
> Please give me brutally honest opinions. This if my first FE and I don't want it to be a "what was she thinking" response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA
> 
> Also I have some Disney World character pens to add, and mini gel pens if I run out of those. And these are for the adults/cabin gifts. Thanks



Those are very cute.  Great minds think alike, I am making something very similar for our cruise.


----------



## Lexa

Yvette563 said:


> Hi everyone.. Was wondering what you all thought of this little trinket..I was thinking of adding it to the stateroom gift. A lot of people don't have or don't even know (myself included for a long while) about the little green Mickey heads representing DISboards... I thought this might be a nice little extra... What you think??? Much Thanks!



What a great idea...what did you use for letter, they seem raised to me.....looks wonderful.


----------



## morgansmom2000

Dislaney4n6 said:


> Thanks... thought there might have been a way to avoid that step..
> 
> Ok so here it goes!!
> Please give me brutally honest opinions. This if my first FE and I don't want it to be a "what was she thinking" response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA
> 
> Also I have some Disney World character pens to add, and mini gel pens if I run out of those. And these are for the adults/cabin gifts. Thanks



These are adorable!  I'd be very pleased to get one of these.  Great work!


----------



## trudyt623

This is too cute!


----------



## ppiew

Neat useful, creative, and won't take up huge packing space!!  You r to be commended!!!!


----------



## scrapycruiser

<a href="http://s1067.photobucket.com/albums/u423/magciruiser/?action=view&current=Photo1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u423/magciruiser/Photo1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## scrapycruiser

sorry ! I guess I can't figure out how to post photos.
 I wanted to show you my mini clipboards from AC Moore


----------



## MousseauMob

scrapycruiser said:


> sorry ! I guess I can't figure out how to post photos.
> I wanted to show you my mini clipboards from AC Moore


Does this help?


----------



## strega7

Scrappycruiser - you are almost there, you got it in photo bucket, now just go down to the bottom of your picture where it gives you the list of different codes, click on the one that says IMG code, that should automatically copy it for you.  Then when you are writing your post, just right click and paste.  Preview your post and you should see your pic in your post.  Hope that helps a little.

Marci


----------



## strega7

never mind, you got it!  Those are really cute!


----------



## scrapycruiser

Thanks for the help !!!!!


----------



## Dislaney4n6

MousseauMob said:


> Does this help?





What is the yellow scalloped edge and ribbon at the bottom used for? or are they just decoration?


----------



## MousseauMob

scrapycruiser said:


> Thanks for the help !!!!!


Happy to help! They are really cute BTW! Marci gives an excellent description of how to fix the problem, you just need the URL in the IMG tags - which you can copy directly from photobucket.


----------



## Susiesark

MousseauMob said:


> Does this help?



How much do those little clipboards cost?  Did you then decorate it with your own paper and ribbon? Very cute idea!


----------



## scrapycruiser

The clipboards are $1 each at AC Moore. The clipboards were unfinished wood with a metal clip. I spray painted them black. I used my own Disney paper, added the coordinated yellow paper where I'll later add the FE persons name, cabin #,ship name and date. Very easy ! Then I added the regular size yellow post-it notes. Fun to use in the cabin or at home.


----------



## Susiesark

scrapycruiser said:


> The clipboards are $1 each at AC Moore. The clipboards were unfinished wood with a metal clip. I spray painted them black. I used my own Disney paper, added the coordinated yellow paper where I'll later add the FE persons name, cabin #,ship name and date. Very easy ! Then I added the regular size yellow post-it notes. Fun to use in the cabin or at home.


I looked up AC Moore, and apparently there are no stores anywhere on the west coast.  Anyone know who else would carry this? Love your idea.


----------



## gbhq99

I would guess Michaels or maybe JoAnnes.  

Erica


----------



## Pixiegran

Susiesark said:


> I looked up AC Moore, and apparently there are no stores anywhere on the west coast.  Anyone know who else would carry this? Love your idea.



They don't have them on their online site, I just checked.


----------



## Dislaney4n6

I was at my local Michael's and the only clipboards they had were the larger ones. 

ebay?


----------



## Susiesark

At Staples they have the "memo size" clipboard. It's about 5.5" x 9" It is on sale for $1. until 3/26.  Looks bigger than what I was looking for, but I got 1 to experiment with.  Love all of your ideas.


----------



## mummygina

Hi very talented Disers!
I'm not going on a cruise/doing a FE but I've spend HOURS going through this thread and saving "inspiration" pictures to my iPad! Makes me wish I was doing a FE!

Love all the ideas.  This may have been mentioned earlier in the thread, but in case it hasn't I thought I would mention it as an idea, as my DS6 and I have spent all day yesterday making these - shrinkies/shrinkles (think they are called different things in different countries). 

Basically a thin plastic sheet, that shrinks in the oven to create a thicker piece of plastic.  We have used permanent sharpies in various colours, to trace Disney images from picture books, the iPad or computer screen that we've googled and coloured them in, cut 1-2 holes in them with a hole punch, then shrink. Our plan is to turn them into key rings and bag charms, but they could easily be made a little smaller and then added to charm bracelets (I know some people above had struggled to find mickey charms etc for bracelets - well a very easy solution is to bake your own! It's so easy and so fun watching them shrink). Think I paid about £5 for a classroom park from amazon, so there is plenty to keep me going!

Just thought I would share an idea.  Keep up the creative work guys!


----------



## Dislaney4n6

mummygina said:


> Love all the ideas.  This may have been mentioned earlier in the thread, but in case it hasn't I thought I would mention it as an idea, as my DS6 and I have spent all day yesterday making these - shrinkies/shrinkles (think they are called different things in different countries).
> 
> Basically a thin plastic sheet, that shrinks in the oven to create a thicker piece of plastic.  We have used permanent sharpies in various colours, to trace Disney images from picture books, the iPad or computer screen that we've googled and coloured them in, cut 1-2 holes in them with a hole punch, then shrink. Our plan is to turn them into key rings and bag charms, but they could easily be made a little smaller and then added to charm bracelets (I know some people above had struggled to find mickey charms etc for bracelets - well a very easy solution is to bake your own! It's so easy and so fun watching them shrink). Think I paid about £5 for a classroom park from amazon, so there is plenty to keep me going!
> 
> Just thought I would share an idea.  Keep up the creative work guys!



I grew up making this.  They were called Shrinkie Dinks. I noticed they have come back recently.  Never saw blank sheets though. The sets I have seen always had outlined images that you just color, bake and watch them shrink! (i believe that was the tag line too!) 

I have a Mickey punch for scrapbooking. I wonder if that would 'cut' through the plastic.


----------



## mummygina

Just looked at the sprinkles packet and it says they've had the copyright since 1987, so they have been around for awhile! I remember shrinking crisp/chip packets too and putting brooch pins on the back when I was young.  I just love watching them shrink in the oven! 

Thanks for the mickey punch tip, I have a small mickey hole punch that I'm going to try (I wonder if the holes will stay mickey shaped?) Although I presume you are talking about one of these fab cutters to cut the outline shape (I need to get myself to a craft store when I'm in Florida, as we are a little limited here!). The sheets of plastic are only the thickness of a photograph, so they should cut fine (they shrink to 7 times the size of the original picture, but the thickness increase x7)


----------



## Dislaney4n6

mummygina said:


> Just looked at the sprinkles packet and it says they've had the copyright since 1987, so they have been around for awhile! I remember shrinking crisp/chip packets too and putting brooch pins on the back when I was young.  I just love watching them shrink in the oven!
> 
> Thanks for the mickey punch tip, I have a small mickey hole punch that I'm going to try (I wonder if the holes will stay mickey shaped?) Although I presume you are talking about one of these fab cutters to cut the outline shape (I need to get myself to a craft store when I'm in Florida, as we are a little limited here!). The sheets of plastic are only the thickness of a photograph, so they should cut fine (they shrink to 7 times the size of the original picture, but the thickness increase x7)



The punch I have is about an inch.  Creates the Mickey head and the outline is the 'waste'. Mine is EK Success brand Medium size.


----------



## shadowryter

Hi everyone, I haven't been here in awhile but I found something that I'd like to share with you. I love the mini clip boards and while searching one day I found this really cool tutorial. Now you don't have to use the kits as she is describing in the video. Just a little imagination. The blank coasters can be found at craft stores but they are really cheap on ebay. Use some Disney scrapbook pages a little glue, post it's/blank note pad and mini clips and voila. I'm planning on doing this for my upcoming cruise and will post some pics when I'm finished. Hope this helps some of you. Have a magical day.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSgwMMG-qEA


----------



## Susiesark

shadowryter said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been here in awhile but I found something that I'd like to share with you. I love the mini clip boards and while searching one day I found this really cool tutorial. Now you don't have to use the kits as she is describing in the video. Just a little imagination. The blank coasters can be found at craft stores but they are really cheap on ebay. Use some Disney scrapbook pages a little glue, post it's/blank note pad and mini clips and voila. I'm planning on doing this for my upcoming cruise and will post some pics when I'm finished. Hope this helps some of you. Have a magical day.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSgwMMG-qEA


Thanks for the link, very helpful.  I haven't seen rectangular coasters (but I haven't looked).  Hope none of us are on the same cruise, we'll have a lot of memo holders!


----------



## Dislaney4n6

shadowryter said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been here in awhile but I found something that I'd like to share with you. I love the mini clip boards and while searching one day I found this really cool tutorial. Now you don't have to use the kits as she is describing in the video. Just a little imagination. The blank coasters can be found at craft stores but they are really cheap on ebay. Use some Disney scrapbook pages a little glue, post it's/blank note pad and mini clips and voila. I'm planning on doing this for my upcoming cruise and will post some pics when I'm finished. Hope this helps some of you. Have a magical day.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSgwMMG-qEA



I hope you aren't on my cruise since this is what I am in the process of making. (see images on previous page(s))


----------



## shadowryter

Dislaney4n6 said:


> I hope you aren't on my cruise since this is what I am in the process of making. (see images on previous page(s))



I really like yours too.Nope...we're safe. I cruise in October and have longer to wait Happy creating.


----------



## Dislaney4n6

shadowryter said:


> I really like yours too.Nope...we're safe. I cruise in October and have longer to wait Happy creating.



Thanks  
I used the coasters from ebay. Still may tweak a little bit. 


I booked my cruise in April of 2011. So glad to be on the 'final' stretch!


----------



## silence

OK if you are on the 4/1 sailing of the WONDER - look away now!

I got all the ideas for our stuff here on this board, so they probably look similar to stuff you have seen.  We are pretty happy with how everything turned out.  I don't have pics of the friendship bracelets we made, I'll post those later.

1st up - post it note holders (made from acrylic frames)



Post it holder by silencerobinson, on Flickr



Post it holders by silencerobinson, on Flickr



Post it holders by silencerobinson, on Flickr


Next up - pens made with paper and RSVP pens



Pens by silencerobinson, on Flickr

keychains:



Keychains by silencerobinson, on Flickr

Journals:



Journals by silencerobinson, on Flickr

autograph books or scrapbooks



Autograph or scrapbook by silencerobinson, on Flickr


----------



## Dislaney4n6

silence said:


> OK if you are on the 4/1 sailing of the WONDER - look away now!
> 
> I got all the ideas for our stuff here on this board, so they probably look similar to stuff you have seen.  We are pretty happy with how everything turned out.  I don't have pics of the friendship bracelets we made, I'll post those later.
> 
> 
> keychains:
> 
> 
> 
> Keychains by silencerobinson, on Flickr



Looks great!!! How did you do the Keychains?


----------



## scrapindis

"I I don't have pics of the friendship bracelets we made, I'll post those later."

I can't wait to see those!!!!


----------



## nikkistevej

Awesome stuff!!!


----------



## DisneyMouseHouse

Dislaney4n6 said:


> Thanks... thought there might have been a way to avoid that step..
> 
> Ok so here it goes!!
> Please give me brutally honest opinions. This if my first FE and I don't want it to be a "what was she thinking" response.



These were definitely very cute and creative!  I'd not be disappointed to get one!


----------



## momo2080

silence said:


> 1st up - post it note holders (made from acrylic frames)
> 
> 
> 
> Post it holder by silencerobinson, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Post it holders by silencerobinson, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Post it holders by silencerobinson, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Next up - pens made with paper and RSVP pens
> 
> 
> 
> Pens by silencerobinson, on Flickr
> 
> Journals:
> 
> 
> 
> Journals by silencerobinson, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Love the holders, pens & journals!! Quick question where did u find the frames? Also could you please give a quick how-to for the pens?
> 
> Thanks
> Omaima


----------



## silence

momo2080 said:


> silence said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1st up - post it note holders (made from acrylic frames)
> 
> 
> 
> Post it holder by silencerobinson, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Post it holders by silencerobinson, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Post it holders by silencerobinson, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Next up - pens made with paper and RSVP pens
> 
> 
> 
> Pens by silencerobinson, on Flickr
> 
> Journals:
> 
> 
> 
> Journals by silencerobinson, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Love the holders, pens & journals!! Quick question where did u find the frames? Also could you please give a quick how-to for the pens?
> 
> Thanks
> Omaima
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the frames at Walmart.  Some can "stand up", others are magnetic.  For the pens, we cut the paper and opened up the pen and rolled it around the ink barrel and then pushed it back in.  The paper we used worked out perfectly  A lot of the patterns out there would be too big, the words worked just right.  I would avoid heavy card stock paper, that was tough to roll, the thinner pattern paper works best.
Click to expand...


----------



## silence

scrapindis said:


> "I I don't have pics of the friendship bracelets we made, I'll post those later."
> 
> I can't wait to see those!!!!



These really did turn out very cute.  They each have a charm with captain mickey on them too. I can't wait to share.


----------



## momo2080

Thanks for the info 

Can't wait to see the friendship bracelets!


----------



## silence

Dislaney4n6 said:


> Looks great!!! How did you do the Keychains?






Keychains by silencerobinson, on Flickr

These were so easy.  I used the Epiphany Crafts tools.  www.epiphanycrafts.com 

I bought their charms and then attached to a key ring.   Someone on our meet board came up with our logo, I used that for one side (the square ones are two sided) and the Disney Cruise logo for the other side, though, I used a black/red version that I liked best.


----------



## Yvette563

Lexa said:


> What a great idea...what did you use for letter, they seem raised to me.....looks wonderful.



Hi... Thank You! I just used my cricut to cut out the letters and glued them on.. A little nerve racking but well worth it...


----------



## morgansmom2000

Those came out great!  We did post-it holders for my daughter's teachers one year and then made more to sell at the Relay for Life.


----------



## mickeysmyboy

All of these FE gifts are amazing!!! I'm cruising by myself on a 3 day Dream cruise in May! I'm soooooooo excited!! I signed up to do the FE and have several things in the works. I'm just wondering though, do you give a gift every night or just once? 

TIA!!


----------



## 1153rsmith

mickeysmyboy said:


> All of these FE gifts are amazing!!! I'm cruising by myself on a 3 day Dream cruise in May! I'm soooooooo excited!! I signed up to do the FE and have several things in the works. I'm just wondering though, do you give a gift every night or just once?
> 
> TIA!!



I think it depends.  When we were on our 3 night Dream cruise this past September, I think everyone gave gifts just once.  I know that is what we did.... Our first night, we were running around the ship after midnight dropping off gifts at peoples doors.  My children thought that was so neat.  Then we ordered room service at 2am.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

I agree with 1153rsmith - one nite is what we're doing.
So far we have something like 35 cabins so far - wouldn't even consider doing it twice!
But - it's really up to you....
Have a great cruise!


----------



## 2 princess 3 princes

When we did a 4 night Dream cruise in July we did one for everyday because there were only 9 cabins participating. I'd only do 2 times max. next time  It was a lot to fit in!!


----------



## JUSTAND

I would be so happy to receive this its fab



Susiesark said:


> How much do those little clipboards cost?  Did you then decorate it with your own paper and ribbon? Very cute idea!


----------



## scrapycruiser

JUSTAND said:


> I would be so happy to receive this its fab



Which clipboards are you talking about ?
The ones I did were $1 at AC MOORE. Also, you can order them on their website.


----------



## scrapycruiser

http://www.acmoore.com/


----------



## Wshop

If you are on the April 22 Wonder Cruise - DO NOT READ

My idea for our FE is to create personalized shatterproof glasses for everyone with an anchor and Mickey heads, date of the sailing, name of the cruise, etc.  Would this be okay? I personally cannot create anything to save my life!


----------



## LuvEeyore

This sounds great!!  I wish I were on your cruise.  You could also rebook onboard for the Fantasy Dec 15, 2012 Eastern Sailing.


----------



## rgrovr

These are great great examples.. awesome work


----------



## Amunet

Wshop said:


> If you are on the April 22 Wonder Cruise - DO NOT READ
> 
> My idea for our FE is to create personalized shatterproof glasses for everyone with an anchor and Mickey heads, date of the sailing, name of the cruise, etc.  Would this be okay? I personally cannot create anything to save my life!



I read it, I'm sorry  I couldn't help once I read glasses. That's a good idea for some kids, but my I have perscription glasses (and I don't wear contacts). Perhaps some other adults have glasses too?
Just a thought! Do whatever you wish though, they would be awesome either way


----------



## Yvette563

Wshop said:


> If you are on the April 22 Wonder Cruise - DO NOT READ
> 
> My idea for our FE is to create personalized shatterproof glasses for everyone with an anchor and Mickey heads, date of the sailing, name of the cruise, etc.  Would this be okay? I personally cannot create anything to save my life!



I think thats a great idea!  I know I would like to receive that as a gift... Please post a pick when finished or after your cruise!


----------



## Dislaney4n6

Amunet said:


> I read it, I'm sorry  I couldn't help once I read glasses. That's a good idea for some kids, but my I have perscription glasses (and I don't wear contacts). Perhaps some other adults have glasses too?
> Just a thought! Do whatever you wish though, they would be awesome either way



I read glasses as drinking glasses not eye glasses.


----------



## jenandjuice

Dislaney4n6 said:


> I read glasses as drinking glasses not eye glasses.



me too


----------



## Wshop

Oops! I did mean drinking glasses


----------



## Amunet

Drinking glasses!! THat makes a lot more sense!

Ah, don't mind me ... lol

*erases memory of the last few posts of this thread*


----------



## Amunet

Double post


----------



## KDilly

Wshop said:


> Oops! I did mean drinking glasses



haha I got drinking the first time... I'm imagining a bunch of kids running around with safety glasses on hahaha

-KD


----------



## Doctor Mouse

Awesome work.  Can wait until our cruise to use all these great ideas!


----------



## Yvette563

Dislaney4n6 said:


> I read glasses as drinking glasses not eye glasses.





jenandjuice said:


> me too




I DITTO both of you..


----------



## Amunet

I made something that looks REALLY cool o.o Unfortunately, I only made 2 of these for 2 specific people on my FE, due to cost. 

*DO NOT CLICK LINK BELOW if you are in April 22nd Sailing on the Wonder*

http://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt219/Nindrah/4DIS/DSCF3435.jpg
http://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt219/Nindrah/4DIS/DSCF3436.jpg

Highlight below for description:
This was VERY easy to make, but a tad spendy. I bought plain white tins and applied 'border tape'. This tape can be found in the scrapbooking section of a craft store (I went to Joann's). The Disney Memories is also a sticker, found in the scrapbooking section.
Both the borders and the top sticker were in the disney section of the scrapbooking section.
If I remember correctly: Tin = $3, Border pack (thick & thin borders) = $4/5, Top Sticker = $3.
The borders are good enough for 2 of these sized tins.
Overall, it takes 5-10 minutes to make 

I'm hoping that in the future, when I have more $$, I can make for all families


----------



## Yvette563

Amunet said:


> I made something that looks REALLY cool o.o Unfortunately, I only made 2 of these for 2 specific people on my FE, due to cost.
> 
> *DO NOT CLICK LINK BELOW if you are in April 22nd Sailing on the Wonder*
> 
> http://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt219/Nindrah/4DIS/DSCF3435.jpg
> http://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt219/Nindrah/4DIS/DSCF3436.jpg
> 
> Highlight below for description:
> This was VERY easy to make, but a tad spendy. I bought plain white tins and applied 'border tape'. This tape can be found in the scrapbooking section of a craft store (I went to Joann's). The Disney Memories is also a sticker, found in the craft section.
> Both the borders and the top sticker were in the disney section of the scrapbooking section.
> If I remember correctly: Tin = $3, Border pack (think & thin border) = $4/5, Top Sticker = $3.
> The borders are good enough for 2 of these sized tins.
> Overall, it takes 5-10 minutes to make
> 
> I'm hoping that in the future, when I have more $$, I can make for all families



These are ABSOLUTELY adorable! I love it!!


----------



## Pixiegran

Amunet said:


> I made something that looks REALLY cool o.o Unfortunately, I only made 2 of these for 2 specific people on my FE, due to cost.
> 
> *DO NOT CLICK LINK BELOW if you are in April 22nd Sailing on the Wonder*
> 
> http://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt219/Nindrah/4DIS/DSCF3435.jpg
> http://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt219/Nindrah/4DIS/DSCF3436.jpg
> 
> Highlight below for description:
> This was VERY easy to make, but a tad spendy. I bought plain white tins and applied 'border tape'. This tape can be found in the scrapbooking section of a craft store (I went to Joann's). The Disney Memories is also a sticker, found in the scrapbooking section.
> Both the borders and the top sticker were in the disney section of the scrapbooking section.
> If I remember correctly: Tin = $3, Border pack (thick & thin borders) = $4/5, Top Sticker = $3.
> The borders are good enough for 2 of these sized tins.
> Overall, it takes 5-10 minutes to make
> 
> I'm hoping that in the future, when I have more $$, I can make for all families



Love them.  I can see how you did wording on top (have used that before on a scrapbook page) but how did you do the sides???


----------



## alicia1506

Amunet said:


> I made something that looks REALLY cool o.o Unfortunately, I only made 2 of these for 2 specific people on my FE, due to cost.
> 
> *DO NOT CLICK LINK BELOW if you are in April 22nd Sailing on the Wonder*
> 
> http://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt219/Nindrah/4DIS/DSCF3435.jpg
> http://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt219/Nindrah/4DIS/DSCF3436.jpg
> 
> Highlight below for description:
> This was VERY easy to make, but a tad spendy. I bought plain white tins and applied 'border tape'. This tape can be found in the scrapbooking section of a craft store (I went to Joann's). The Disney Memories is also a sticker, found in the scrapbooking section.
> Both the borders and the top sticker were in the disney section of the scrapbooking section.
> If I remember correctly: Tin = $3, Border pack (thick & thin borders) = $4/5, Top Sticker = $3.
> The borders are good enough for 2 of these sized tins.
> Overall, it takes 5-10 minutes to make
> 
> I'm hoping that in the future, when I have more $$, I can make for all families



this is the coolest thing i have seen and i would love to do something similar if it's not a huge infringement on your creativity ... 

this is just lovely


----------



## Amunet

Pixiegran said:


> Love them.  I can see how you did wording on top (have used that before on a scrapbook page) but how did you do the sides???



The sides are also a type of sticker  It's called Sticker Borders. Also in the scrapbooking section. They stick very well too 
It is a disney brand, Mickey Mouse Clubhouse Sticker Borders is the full name I believe.
There are 2 sizes, one thick (used on the tin body) and one thin (used around the edges of the lid).



alicia1506 said:


> this is the coolest thing i have seen and i would love to do something similar if it's not a huge infringement on your creativity ...
> 
> this is just lovely



I don't mind at all ^_^ That's why I posted directions. After completing it, DH and I were kind of oogling it and want one for ourselves! It looks very professional, but it's so simple to make!
I figured this is exactly what FE crafters needed


----------



## wachnicki

Those are So awesome!!


----------



## HartNSoul76

Wshop said:


> If you are on the April 22 Wonder Cruise - DO NOT READ
> 
> My idea for our FE is to create personalized shatterproof glasses for everyone with an anchor and Mickey heads, date of the sailing, name of the cruise, etc.  Would this be okay? I personally cannot create anything to save my life!



Traveling the week before you so I looked .. sounds good to me


----------



## Dislaney4n6

Amunet said:


> I made something that looks REALLY cool o.o Unfortunately, I only made 2 of these for 2 specific people on my FE, due to cost.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that in the future, when I have more $$, I can make for all families




They look really nice. 
Just an idea to help cut costs... the Dollar Tree near me usually sells those type of tins around Christmas. The day after is the 50% off sale.  I know I have seen plain white ones.  Not sure of the size compared to the one you used.  But if you know you are going it is worth checking out at $0.50/tin


----------



## gatorfreud

Hi all:

I am sure you guys are the right folks to help!  I found some neat bracelets on clearance today at Joann's for 50 cents!  They are girl sized... they have a clasp and then some leather roping attaching a metal circle in the middle.  I want to get some kind of mickey charm and hang it from that metal circle.  I have never made jewerly - but i am thinking I can get some charms (ebay?  is that where you usually get those?) and then use a little circle of wire to attach - does that make sense?  Any other suggestions?

Thanks!!!
Kim


----------



## FreemanFamily2001

Yvette563 said:


> Hi everyone.. Was wondering what you all thought of this little trinket..I was thinking of adding it to the stateroom gift. A lot of people don't have or don't even know (myself included for a long while) about the little green Mickey heads representing DISboards... I thought this might be a nice little extra... What you think??? Much Thanks!
> 
> 
> Since I am so super new, can you tell me exactly what they mean?  I don't want to be out of the loop!  lol
> Thanks!


----------



## Susiesark

gatorfreud said:


> Hi all:
> 
> I am sure you guys are the right folks to help!  I found some neat bracelets on clearance today at Joann's for 50 cents!  They are girl sized... they have a clasp and then some leather roping attaching a metal circle in the middle.  I want to get some kind of mickey charm and hang it from that metal circle.  I have never made jewerly - but i am thinking I can get some charms (ebay?  is that where you usually get those?) and then use a little circle of wire to attach - does that make sense?  Any other suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!!!
> Kim


I was trying to figure out what to do with this charm: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICKEY-MOUS...main_0&var=&hash=item27b5176d17#ht_7119wt_905


----------



## mom3girls2000

I'm sorry I can't help w/ a source for the charms, but I think that what you'd need to attach them to the bracelet is called a "jump ring".

http://www.bloglander.com/jewelrymaking/articles/using_jump_rings/

HTH.


----------



## gatorfreud

Aaaah, jump rings!  That's what I was thinking of!!    Thanks!!

And that charm is cute!  Decisions, decisions... I hope it works!

Kim


----------



## DisneyDad2boys

Here are our homemade FE gifts for our upcoming cruise! I will not say which cruise! Also, my wife is on the board more then me so she made me use my screen name to post the pics to try and keep it a secret until after our cruise!

For the boys, pirate T-Shirts:






For the girls and ladies, necklaces:







For the little girls, hair clips:






For older boys and men, flashlight keychains:







And finally for each stateroom a bag:







My wife has had so much fun making these and we cannot wait to pass them out! We are going to pass them out the first day or two so people can use/wear them on the cruise!


----------



## scrapindis

May I be the first to say "WOWZA"!!!!!!!!!


----------



## morgansmom2000

scrapindis said:


> May I be the first to say "WOWZA"!!!!!!!!!



Ditto!  Love those bags.  I may need to get info from you on your wife's embroidery machine!  I'm dying for one


----------



## Susiesark

DisneyDad, WOW I wish I was on your cruise!  How did she find the time to make all of those?  My gifts seen so puny now


----------



## Amunet

DisneyDad2boys said:


> Here are our homemade FE gifts for our upcoming cruise! I will not say which cruise! Also, my wife is on the board more then me so she made me use my screen name to post the pics to try and keep it a secret until after our cruise!



HOLY FLYING DUMBO 

Those are awesome! ^_^ I really hope we're on your cruise


----------



## Jaxs27

WOW, those are all awesome!  I love the pirate shirts and have been trying to find something like that for my dd for pirate night.


----------



## Amunet

Susiesark said:


> DisneyDad, WOW I wish I was on your cruise!  How did she find the time to make all of those?  My gifts seen so puny now



No gifts are puny. It's the thought that matters and those surpass any size/shape/expense of any gift


----------



## Roxy217

DisneyDad2boys said:


> Here are our homemade FE gifts for our upcoming cruise! I will not say which cruise! Also, my wife is on the board more then me so she made me use my screen name to post the pics to try and keep it a secret until after our cruise!
> 
> For the boys, pirate T-Shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the girls and ladies, necklaces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the little girls, hair clips:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For older boys and men, flashlight keychains:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally for each stateroom a bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife has had so much fun making these and we cannot wait to pass them out! We are going to pass them out the first day or two so people can use/wear them on the cruise!



WOW!!! I so wish that I was on your cruise - I'm sure everyone will love them - your wife is very talented : )


----------



## DisneyDad2boys

My wife works from home and truly LOVES her embroidery machine (its a brother innov 1250D). I got it for her in January for her birthday.

The bags were dollar tree and we had to search all the dollar tress in our area to find enough because they have stopped selling them.

The shirts are also dollar tree. Every week the dollar tree gets a shipment of tshirts (hanes, gildan, nike and even some disney) that they try to cover the labels and then they sell for a dollar. We buy all the black, red, and gray ones in kid sizes when we see them available.

She has been working for the last two months making one shirt and one bag each night!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

[/QUOTE]Since I am so super new, can you tell me exactly what they mean?  I don't want to be out of the loop!  lol  
Thanks!  [/QUOTE]

Hi there!  Lime Green is the official "unofficial" color of the DISboards.  People wear lime green t-shirts to try to help other "DISers" spot them at the parks.  So, of course the Lime Green Mickey Head is also used to recognize DISers in the parks or on the cruises.


----------



## gatorfreud

OMG awesome!  I love these!!!  I wish I had an embroidery machine... that look so great!

Good work!


----------



## DisneyDad2boys

Jaxs27 said:


> WOW, those are all awesome!  I love the pirate shirts and have been trying to find something like that for my dd for pirate night.




Pm me. My wife has been known to make them and send with some pixie dust to those who would enjoy them as much as our kids do!


----------



## morgansmom2000

DisneyDad2boys said:


> My wife works from home and truly LOVES her embroidery machine (its a brother innov 1250D). I got it for her in January for her birthday.



Thanks for the info, I've been looking at them for some time.  I can do some basic sewing, but I think I could handle embroidery 



DisneyDad2boys said:


> Pm me. My wife has been known to make them and send with some pixie dust to those who would enjoy them as much as our kids do!


----------



## jenf22

Wow!  I think the "Holy Flying Dumbo" quote nails it.  Those are WAY impressive and they really do put my gifts to shame.  I hope we're on your cruise, my 5 year old would love one of those shirts!  Your wife did awesome!


----------



## hbg4

DisneyDad2boys said:


> Here are our homemade FE gifts for our upcoming cruise! I will not say which cruise! Also, my wife is on the board more then me so she made me use my screen name to post the pics to try and keep it a secret until after our cruise!
> 
> For the boys, pirate T-Shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the girls and ladies, necklaces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the little girls, hair clips:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For older boys and men, flashlight keychains:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally for each stateroom a bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife has had so much fun making these and we cannot wait to pass them out! We are going to pass them out the first day or two so people can use/wear them on the cruise!




WOW Disneydad2boys wife, you surely are a tough act to follow. It give us the incentive to smarten up our FE gifts. I really hope we end up on one of your FE cruises one day.Keep up the good work.


----------



## everythingdisneyfan1

Well I am thoroughly impressed with so many handmade items on this thread and am absolutely NOT crafty in any way.  

However, I do love my home state of Oregon and am a photographer in my spare time, so I decided to create photo postcards of various photos of Oregon I took this and last year, and am hoping that DISers can use them to mail cards to each other after the trip is over!

I had a heck of a time trying to find cellophane bags that fit my 5 x 7 cards, so I was not able to put them in anything fancier than a ziploc. {Sigh}

However, I did put thought into them so I hope that counts for something...


----------



## Susiesark

Love the gifts from the giver's own territory.  So personalized.


----------



## Princess Row

DISNEY FANTASY JULY 7, 2012 DONT READ!! 
I do need advice on something from everyone else.....it is below in white. Please help! 

I found small puzzles for a good price with 25-50 pieces in them. I had a plan that my family and I discussed....please follow along.
I would take one puzzle and label all the pieces with a number one, the seond puzzle would be all number twos on each piece, ect. Then I would give each family a puzzle box with all assorted pieces, which they would leave in their fish extender. To get your puzzle pieces back you would have to get them out of the containers when you take your present to each FE at each room. I would tell each family you have all number 3 pieces and ect. I would also send each puzzle witha note explaining how to finish you scavenger hunt for all of your pieces! Is this a dumb idea? I want something creative....and just cannot find anything to do. HELPPP!


----------



## DISNEYJ&P

wow your photography is beautiful.  I would never use those as postcards, though.....too gorgeous.  I'd frame them and hang them on the wall so I could enjoy them. What a great idea!  You should sell those...I'd buy.


----------



## Rather Be At WDW

everythingdisneyfan1 said:


> Well I am thoroughly impressed with so many handmade items on this thread and am absolutely NOT crafty in any way.
> 
> However, I do love my home state of Oregon and am a photographer in my spare time, so I decided to create photo postcards of various photos of Oregon I took this and last year, and am hoping that DISers can use them to mail cards to each other after the trip is over!
> 
> I had a heck of a time trying to find cellophane bags that fit my 5 x 7 cards, so I was not able to put them in anything fancier than a ziploc. {Sigh}
> 
> However, I did put thought into them so I hope that counts for something...



These are fabulous and I would love to receive them.  You've just put yourself in the crafty category!  They are unique and represent your home - what could be better?


----------



## sorul82?

I've been kicking around an idea, but just haven't posted it.  What do y'all think of extra FE gift exchange?  I know it would be a lot of coordination and some people don't have extras left over.  Just a thought....


----------



## FreemanFamily2001

Thanks for any help!


----------



## FreemanFamily2001

DisneyDad2boys said:


> Here are our homemade FE gifts for our upcoming cruise! I will not say which cruise! Also, my wife is on the board more then me so she made me use my screen name to post the pics to try and keep it a secret until after our cruise!
> 
> Hi DisneyDad2boys!
> Does your wife sell these on ebay or etsy or anything?  It looks like the bags said Wonder so I know we're not on your cruise (we're on the Dream)! lol
> 
> This is our first cruise so I'm trying to do all the fun things for my boys!
> We are traveling in a little over a month and I have been looking for something for my little guys (8 & 10) that's not too babyish but not too scary and not skull and crossbones etc. for pirate night.
> 
> I would LOVE the shirts with the Mickey heads and bandanas or the Mickey heads and swords...I'm trying to get matching but not exactly the same, shirts for my guys!  I'm not too crafty so I don't know where to start.
> 
> I would be willing to pay if she would make one for each of them??
> I can't PM on here because I'm too new but maybe you can email me?
> Michele121772 at yahoo dot com
> 
> If she can't, I totally understand!
> 
> Thanks for any help!


----------



## Marshay

Princess Row said:


> DISNEY FANTASY JULY 7, 2012 DONT READ!!
> I do need advice on something from everyone else.....it is below in white. Please help!
> 
> I found small puzzles for a good price with 25-50 pieces in them. I had a plan that my family and I discussed....please follow along.
> I would take one puzzle and label all the pieces with a number one, the seond puzzle would be all number twos on each piece, ect. Then I would give each family a puzzle box with all assorted pieces, which they would leave in their fish extender. To get your puzzle pieces back you would have to get them out of the containers when you take your present to each FE at each room. I would tell each family you have all number 3 pieces and ect. I would also send each puzzle witha note explaining how to finish you scavenger hunt for all of your pieces! Is this a dumb idea? I want something creative....and just cannot find anything to do. HELPPP!



My concerns would be what if the "pieces" got lost, stolen or misplaced, then there goes your gift.  What if DH or the kids just bring all the FE gifts inside and dont' sort through to see that they are supposed to keep the pieces in their FE?

Also, I don't like the idea of people rummaging through my FE.  I think I would prefer folks to just drop the gifts off, not digging into it to find the pieces or looking at everything that is in my FE.

I like the creativity but this wouldn't be my choice.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Minnie Monellen

Princess Row said:


> DISNEY FANTASY JULY 7, 2012 DONT READ!!
> I do need advice on something from everyone else.....it is below in white. Please help!
> 
> I found small puzzles for a good price with 25-50 pieces in them. I had a plan that my family and I discussed....please follow along.
> I would take one puzzle and label all the pieces with a number one, the seond puzzle would be all number twos on each piece, ect. Then I would give each family a puzzle box with all assorted pieces, which they would leave in their fish extender. To get your puzzle pieces back you would have to get them out of the containers when you take your present to each FE at each room. I would tell each family you have all number 3 pieces and ect. I would also send each puzzle witha note explaining how to finish you scavenger hunt for all of your pieces! Is this a dumb idea? I want something creative....and just cannot find anything to do. HELPPP!





Marshay said:


> My concerns would be what if the "pieces" got lost, stolen or misplaced, then there goes your gift.  What if DH or the kids just bring all the FE gifts inside and dont' sort through to see that they are supposed to keep the pieces in their FE?
> 
> Also, I don't like the idea of people rummaging through my FE.  I think I would prefer folks to just drop the gifts off, not digging into it to find the pieces or looking at everything that is in my FE.
> 
> I like the creativity but this wouldn't be my choice.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.



I agree, this wouldn't be my choice.  Too many things could go wrong.  And do people really want to put that much work into geting the pieces for a puzzle while they're paying quite a bit of money for the cruise?  For our FE exchange I plan to just drop the bag of gifts in the FE and move on to the other staterooms.  I want to do this as quickly as possible.


----------



## Dislaney4n6

Princess Row said:


> DISNEY FANTASY JULY 7, 2012 DONT READ!!
> I do need advice on something from everyone else.....it is below in white. Please help!



Not to be mean or rude, but, I read this. Re-read it. Re-re-read it. I don't get it. 
I would not want to spend my time running around for a gift. 



Minnie Monellen said:


> I agree, this wouldn't be my choice.  Too many things could go wrong.  And do people really want to put that much work into geting the pieces for a puzzle while they're paying quite a bit of money for the cruise?  For our FE exchange I plan to just drop the bag of gifts in the FE and move on to the other staterooms.  I want to do this as quickly as possible.


----------



## Princess Row

Marshay said:


> My concerns would be what if the "pieces" got lost, stolen or misplaced, then there goes your gift.  What if DH or the kids just bring all the FE gifts inside and dont' sort through to see that they are supposed to keep the pieces in their FE?
> 
> Also, I don't like the idea of people rummaging through my FE.  I think I would prefer folks to just drop the gifts off, not digging into it to find the pieces or looking at everything that is in my FE.
> 
> I like the creativity but this wouldn't be my choice.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.



Okay thank your for your honest opinion, exactly the reason I have been going back and forth on the issue. I want something creative and something that hasnt been done before....but like I said just not sure where to go with it.  
I would prefer something that isnt store bought.


----------



## DisneyMouseHouse

OK, if you are on the Jun 2 7 night Fantasy Eastern cruise *DON'T LOOK!*





No, seriously, don't look - look away now - don't read this post.........







*This is your LAST CHANCE not to look!  Don't peek!  Don't PEEK!*


*No, seriously, I want you to be surprised - don't look.....*


----------



## DizDragonfly

everythingdisneyfan1 said:


> However, I do love my home state of Oregon and am a photographer in my spare time, so I decided to create photo postcards of various photos of Oregon I took this and last year, and am hoping that DISers can use them to mail cards to each other after the trip is over!
> 
> I had a heck of a time trying to find cellophane bags that fit my 5 x 7 cards, so I was not able to put them in anything fancier than a ziploc. {Sigh}



Lovely!  Woodburn Tulip Festival?  I love taking a drive up there and spending some time with my camera!

Did you try Michael's for the cello bags?  I found some there for my last cruise's FEs that fit a 8.5" x 5.25" scrapbook.  I looked all over the store before I asked for them.


----------



## gatorfreud

DisneyMouseHouse said:


> OK, if you are on the Jun 2 7 night Fantasy Eastern cruise *DON'T LOOK!*



Cute!!!  why aren't you on the dream!?  almost my same date!!!  nice work!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMelanie

silence said:


> OK if you are on the 4/1 sailing of the WONDER - look away now!
> 
> I got all the ideas for our stuff here on this board, so they probably look similar to stuff you have seen.  We are pretty happy with how everything turned out.  I don't have pics of the friendship bracelets we made, I'll post those later.
> 
> 1st up - post it note holders (made from acrylic frames)
> 
> 
> 
> Post it holder by silencerobinson, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Post it holders by silencerobinson, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Post it holders by silencerobinson, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Next up - pens made with paper and RSVP pens
> 
> 
> 
> Pens by silencerobinson, on Flickr
> 
> keychains:
> 
> 
> 
> Keychains by silencerobinson, on Flickr
> 
> Journals:
> 
> 
> 
> Journals by silencerobinson, on Flickr
> 
> autograph books or scrapbooks
> 
> 
> 
> Autograph or scrapbook by silencerobinson, on Flickr



These are awesome FE gifts! Great job


----------



## dolphingirl47

DisneyMouseHouse said:


> OK, if you are on the Jun 2 7 night Fantasy Eastern cruise *DON'T LOOK!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, seriously, don't look - look away now - don't read this post.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is your LAST CHANCE not to look!  Don't peek!  Don't PEEK!*
> 
> 
> *No, seriously, I want you to be surprised - don't look.....*



They are so cute.

Corinna


----------



## Amunet

Princess Row said:


> I would prefer something that isnt store bought.



Well, what are your talents? I'm not very artistically enclined either lol
Sometimes simple beading works wonders! ^_^




DisneyMouseHouse said:


> OK, if you are on the Jun 2 7 night Fantasy Eastern cruise *DON'T LOOK!*



Those are adorable!!!


----------



## ge0rgette2

Love them!!!!



disneymousehouse said:


> ok, if you are on the jun 2 7 night fantasy eastern cruise *don't look!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, seriously, don't look - look away now - don't read this post.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *this is your last chance not to look!  Don't peek!  Don't peek!*
> 
> 
> *no, seriously, i want you to be surprised - don't look.....*


----------



## DisneyMouseHouse

gatorfreud said:


> Cute!!!  why aren't you on the dream!?  almost my same date!!!  Nice work!



Thanks - maybe we'll catch each other sometime  
Of course, I could come back with "Why are you not on the Fantasy?" - 



dolphingirl47 said:


> They are so cute.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks so much!



Amunet said:


> Those are adorable!!!



Thanks again, appreciate it!



ge0rgette2 said:


> Love them!!!!



Appreciate your comments......


----------



## everythingdisneyfan1

DizDragonfly said:


> Lovely!  Woodburn Tulip Festival?  I love taking a drive up there and spending some time with my camera!
> 
> Did you try Michael's for the cello bags?  I found some there for my last cruise's FEs that fit a 8.5" x 5.25" scrapbook.  I looked all over the store before I asked for them.



Actually, they were red clovers in a field by our house last May-- we get a huge influx of red clovers in late spring that are beautiful! I have taken pictures at the tulip festival (where my DH and I got engaged) and love early morning sunrises there.


----------



## DizDragonfly

everythingdisneyfan1 said:


> I have taken pictures at the tulip festival (where my DH and I got engaged) and love early morning sunrises there.



I haven't made it up there for a sunrise yet.  I'm really not a morning person, at all.    Some of my favorite pictures of my kids were taken there.


----------



## binab

Here are some homemade gifts I gave for our FE...  I make bling shirts and such, so of course I had to spread the sparkly love to my FE.  

The first was a big zipper topped bag that I gave each family on the first night:






...and then pirate shirts were given to the kids only the night before Pirate Night.  Girls got the bling, boys got the vinyl.









I had such a blast preparing and putting these together.  My FE group was so much fun - I hope they all enjoyed it as much as I did.  I also gave some pirate necklaces and zipper pulls that I'd bought on Etsy and then also some post it note holders that I made, but sadly can't find the pictures of.


----------



## morgansmom2000

binab said:


> Here are some homemade gifts I gave for our FE...  I make bling shirts and such, so of course I had to spread the sparkly love to my FE.
> 
> The first was a big zipper topped bag that I gave each family on the first night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and then pirate shirts were given to the kids only the night before Pirate Night.  Girls got the bling, boys got the vinyl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had such a blast preparing and putting these together.  My FE group was so much fun - I hope they all enjoyed it as much as I did.  I also gave some pirate necklaces and zipper pulls that I'd bought on Etsy and then also some post it note holders that I made, but sadly can't find the pictures of.



OMG, those are AWESOME!  I love the bag!  Great work!


----------



## silence

silence said:


> OK if you are on the 4/1 sailing of the WONDER - look away now!
> 
> I got all the ideas for our stuff here on this board, so they probably look similar to stuff you have seen.  We are pretty happy with how everything turned out.  I don't have pics of the friendship bracelets we made, I'll post those later.
> 
> 1st up - post it note holders (made from acrylic frames)
> 
> 
> 
> Post it holder by silencerobinson, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Post it holders by silencerobinson, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Post it holders by silencerobinson, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Next up - pens made with paper and RSVP pens
> 
> 
> 
> Pens by silencerobinson, on Flickr
> 
> keychains:
> 
> 
> 
> Keychains by silencerobinson, on Flickr
> 
> Journals:
> 
> 
> 
> Journals by silencerobinson, on Flickr
> 
> autograph books or scrapbooks
> 
> 
> 
> Autograph or scrapbook by silencerobinson, on Flickr



OK, here are the friendship bracelets we made:




Friendship bracelets by silencerobinson, on Flickr




Untitled by silencerobinson, on Flickr


----------



## jodical

binab said:


> Here are some homemade gifts I gave for our FE...  I make bling shirts and such, so of course I had to spread the sparkly love to my FE.
> 
> The first was a big zipper topped bag that I gave each family on the first night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and then pirate shirts were given to the kids only the night before Pirate Night.  Girls got the bling, boys got the vinyl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had such a blast preparing and putting these together.  My FE group was so much fun - I hope they all enjoyed it as much as I did.  I also gave some pirate necklaces and zipper pulls that I'd bought on Etsy and then also some post it note holders that I made, but sadly can't find the pictures of.



Way WAY WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY COOL!


----------



## silence

binab said:


> Here are some homemade gifts I gave for our FE...  I make bling shirts and such, so of course I had to spread the sparkly love to my FE.



LOVE your bling stuff. How do you "make" bling shirts??


----------



## ge0rgette2

Nice!


----------



## binab

Thanks for the compliments - it was really fun!

Silence - all of those are awesome!  Love those friendship bracelets!

There is a process to making the bling - but it's pretty easy if you have the right tools and the supplies.  Basics are an electronic cutter, good design software, and a heatpress.  Everything else is consumables...  Of course you don't need any of that if you want to hand place the stones, but that could take forever.

Search YouTube, you'll find tons of info about it.  I warn you though, it's addicting!


----------



## eeyoremommy

I have gotten some good ideas.  It has been a while since we've done a Disney cruise and therefore a FE.  We live in the Tampa area.  What might be some suggestions for things from our area that we could give as FE gifts or incorporate into things to make?  I asked DH for candy ideas, but he looked at me like I was nuts.  TIA.

Sherry


----------



## Fivepin

eeyoremommy said:


> I have gotten some good ideas.  It has been a while since we've done a Disney cruise and therefore a FE.  We live in the Tampa area.  What might be some suggestions for things from our area that we could give as FE gifts or incorporate into things to make?  I asked DH for candy ideas, but he looked at me like I was nuts.  TIA.
> 
> Sherry



Hi Sherry-

I've done taste of Florida little bags with salt water taffy in it with orange and key lime flavors, some coconut patties.  I've included key lime pie postcard recipes and postcard from where we're from (Treasure Island).


----------



## DisSarahK

I just love seeing all of these *amazing* gifts!  I hope our cruise meet group grows so we can do a FE exchange.  We're sailing in August and there are two of us in it.  *sigh*  My children and I would love to participate in this fun.


----------



## mmgrdg

DisSarahK said:


> I just love seeing all of these *amazing* gifts!  I hope our cruise meet group grows so we can do a FE exchange.  We're sailing in August and there are two of us in it.  *sigh*  My children and I would love to participate in this fun.



Me too... I'm starting to lose hope for having a FE group for my July cruise.          Hope we both get some more people!


----------



## eeyoremommy

That's a good idea Fivepin.  We love going over to TI.  We're actually in Wesley Chapel, but I am sure my DS 8 would not mind a beach day.


----------



## Yvette563

DisSarahK said:


> I just love seeing all of these *amazing* gifts!  I hope our cruise meet group grows so we can do a FE exchange.  We're sailing in August and there are two of us in it.  *sigh*  My children and I would love to participate in this fun.





mmgrdg said:


> Me too... I'm starting to lose hope for having a FE group for my July cruise.          Hope we both get some more people!



I'm with both of you... We have a few people on our cruise meet thread for out Sept cruise and a couple of them do want to do a FE exchange, but a couple of others have had to cancel their cruise  so I'm really hoping we get a few more people who want to participate.. My children are sooo looking forward to the FE so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## wildforgoofy

I'm always looking for FE gift ideas for the home. Little treasures that will provide smiles every day, and here's one I had to share for all my sewing friends. 
Just think of how cute and cheaply this could be made! Find a great picture of Mickey and use fabric transfer paper with you printer and transfer the picture onto some cream fabric. Sew the cream fabric onto a premade bag or sew a simple bag yourself. You'd have to figure out an idea of how they'd close the bag, but that shouldn't be hard, a flap with a button or some velcro.  Attach a tag explaining that it's a doorstop and they can fill a ziploc bag with sand or beans, and place it inside the bag.   Every summer when I open the window my doors are forever getting slammed shut. This way Mickey would help keep the doors open. Perfect!
It's also great for people who fly because these little cuties wouldn't take up any space in your suitcase!


----------



## Yvette563

wildforgoofy said:


> I'm always looking for FE gift ideas for the home. Little treasures that will provide smiles every day, and here's one I had to share for all my sewing friends.
> Just think of how cute and cheaply this could be made! Find a great picture of Mickey and use fabric transfer paper with you printer and transfer the picture onto some cream fabric. Sew the cream fabric onto a premade bag or sew a simple bag yourself. You'd have to figure out an idea of how they'd close the bag, but that shouldn't be hard, a flap with a button or some velcro.  Attach a tag explaining that it's a doorstop and they can fill a ziploc bag with sand or beans, and place it inside the bag.   Every summer when I open the window my doors are forever getting slammed shut. This way Mickey would help keep the doors open. Perfect!
> It's also great for people who fly because these little cuties wouldn't take up any space in your suitcase!





I love this idea!!! I live in Socal and when we get those nice Santa Ana winds I love to open all the windows and I too have my door slamming shut! This is too cute.. I might just try this! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Susiesark

Some thoughts please: what can I do with sunglass bags for the ladies? How can they be decorated or personalized?  Is this something you would enjoy receiving? Thanks for your input!


----------



## jodical

Susiesark said:


> Some thoughts please: what can I do with sunglass bags for the ladies? How can they be decorated or personalized?  Is this something you would enjoy receiving? Thanks for your input!



I saw some today at a craft fair made of out Disney patterned fleece with drawstrings sewn at the top for closure.  Was sooo tempted to buy one even though I have a perfectly functional sunglass case.  You could hook beads with their initials on the drawstring to personalize them.


----------



## Keurigirl

So here are my items from our cruise on the Magic for March 3-10th. 

I did a bag (was supposed to be embroidered with each family's name and a mickey head, but I ran out of time) for the adults with three things:

1. Emergency kit like stuff that was anything from pop up hampers, ziplocks, zipties, highlighter pens, flashlights, qtips, tissues, hand sanitizers, etc. They varied a bit per bag based on what I was able to find enough of.

2. Starbucks Via Coffee packets (gotta have some Seattle!)

3. A disney nightlight I found at the dollar store. 
















Then I did individual bags for the kids, based on their favorite disney characters. I called them their "quiet as a mouse" kits. They included all kinds of things from the dollar store, that included:

Notepad of paper
crayons
playdough
markers, stamps, etc
stickers
card games
glitter glue..

basically all kinds of things that I thought would be fun for kids to do at dinners or when they had to be quiet.  Inside was also a pirate gift bag for pirate night that had butterscotch candies, pirate tattoos, pirate stickers, and glow sticks. 











I thought I was being really clever with these gifts until we started receiving gifts from our other Disboard cruisers... it seemed we all basically had the same ideas and shopped at the same places! I got back the very stuff I gave out, we all did some sort of emergency kit stuff, same disney brand stuff from the dollar store, etc. We all gave out the same kind of stuff! Too funny.

So next time I will stick to something much simpler, much more unique, and just ONE thing.


----------



## CrystalS

Keurigirl said:


> So here are my items from our cruise on the Magic for March 3-10th.
> 
> I did a bag (was supposed to be embroidered with each family's name and a mickey head, but I ran out of time) for the adults with three things:
> 
> 1. Emergency kit like stuff that was anything from pop up hampers, ziplocks, zipties, highlighter pens, flashlights, qtips, tissues, hand sanitizers, etc. They varied a bit per bag based on what I was able to find enough of.
> 
> 2. Starbucks Via Coffee packets (gotta have some Seattle!)
> 
> 3. A disney nightlight I found at the dollar store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I did individual bags for the kids, based on their favorite disney characters. I called them their "quiet as a mouse" kits. They included all kinds of things from the dollar store, that included:
> 
> Notepad of paper
> crayons
> playdough
> markers, stamps, etc
> stickers
> card games
> glitter glue..
> 
> basically all kinds of things that I thought would be fun for kids to do at dinners or when they had to be quiet.  Inside was also a pirate gift bag for pirate night that had butterscotch candies, pirate tattoos, pirate stickers, and glow sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I was being really clever with these gifts until we started receiving gifts from our other Disboard cruisers... it seemed we all basically had the same ideas and shopped at the same places! I got back the very stuff I gave out, we all did some sort of emergency kit stuff, same disney brand stuff from the dollar store, etc. We all gave out the same kind of stuff! Too funny.
> 
> So next time I will stick to something much simpler, much more unique, and just ONE thing.



Wow! Those are some cute bags!! Especially the ones for the children, I bet they all felt special getting such a great gift, I know I would!


----------



## lostatdisney

I had such a blast preparing and putting these together.  My FE group was so much fun - I hope they all enjoyed it as much as I did.  I also gave some pirate necklaces and zipper pulls that I'd bought on Etsy and then also some post it note holders that I made, but sadly can't find the pictures of.[/QUOTE]

We LOVED, LOVED all your gifts!!!  DD16 and I were amazed to get so many wonderful things from you!  Thanks so much for all the time, effort, and expense.  We used or will use it all.  I loved our FE group, and it was such a fun experience.  I was amazed that sometimes we would be in our room for just a few minutes and come back out to find something else in our fish extender!  

Thanks again, and it was fun meeting you and your daughter on Pirate Night.  The shirts made identifying you easy!


----------



## Pixiegran

Keurigirl said:


> So here are my items from our cruise on the Magic for March 3-10th.
> 
> I did a bag (was supposed to be embroidered with each family's name and a mickey head, but I ran out of time) for the adults with three things:
> 
> 1. Emergency kit like stuff that was anything from pop up hampers, ziplocks, zipties, highlighter pens, flashlights, qtips, tissues, hand sanitizers, etc. They varied a bit per bag based on what I was able to find enough of.
> 
> 2. Starbucks Via Coffee packets (gotta have some Seattle!)
> 
> 3. A disney nightlight I found at the dollar store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I did individual bags for the kids, based on their favorite disney characters. I called them their "quiet as a mouse" kits. They included all kinds of things from the dollar store, that included:
> 
> Notepad of paper
> crayons
> playdough
> markers, stamps, etc
> stickers
> card games
> glitter glue..
> 
> basically all kinds of things that I thought would be fun for kids to do at dinners or when they had to be quiet.  Inside was also a pirate gift bag for pirate night that had butterscotch candies, pirate tattoos, pirate stickers, and glow sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I was being really clever with these gifts until we started receiving gifts from our other Disboard cruisers... it seemed we all basically had the same ideas and shopped at the same places! I got back the very stuff I gave out, we all did some sort of emergency kit stuff, same disney brand stuff from the dollar store, etc. We all gave out the same kind of stuff! Too funny.
> 
> So next time I will stick to something much simpler, much more unique, and just ONE thing.



Where did you find the bags you put the emergency kits in?  Since I am also a WA resident maybe I would be able to find some for a project for my cruise.  Thanks


----------



## Fivepin

Pixiegran said:


> Where did you find the bags you put the emergency kits in?  Since I am also a WA resident maybe I would be able to find some for a project for my cruise.  Thanks



Judy-

They look like pencil pouches. I have seen them at Dollar Tree.  I had got mine for my 2 older ones for school at Walmart.  They go right into their 3 ring binder.


----------



## 3princessMommy

I wonder if anyone can help me - I have searched this thread to no avail.  A while ago, I saw a photo here of a FE gift that someone had made.  They took canvas bags and decorated them with Disney themed ribbon.  They added a matching ribbon keychain.  I stole the idea and am halfway through my bags, but have no idea how to make the keychains!  I was going to ask the individual how they made them, but I can't find the original post with the photo. 

Does anyone know what I'm refering to?  Or better yet, is the wonderful crafty person around who would be able to point me in the right direction?  I love the idea and would appreciate any help you could offer!

Thanks!


----------



## Fºoºz

Keurigirl said:


> So here are my items from our cruise on the Magic for March 3-10th.
> 
> I did a bag (was supposed to be embroidered with each family's name and a mickey head, but I ran out of time) for the adults with three things:
> 
> 1. Emergency kit like stuff that was anything from pop up hampers, ziplocks, zipties, highlighter pens, flashlights, qtips, tissues, hand sanitizers, etc. They varied a bit per bag based on what I was able to find enough of.
> 
> 2. Starbucks Via Coffee packets (gotta have some Seattle!)
> 
> 3. A disney nightlight I found at the dollar store.
> 
> 
> Then I did individual bags for the kids, based on their favorite disney characters. I called them their "quiet as a mouse" kits. They included all kinds of things from the dollar store, that included:
> 
> Notepad of paper
> crayons
> playdough
> markers, stamps, etc
> stickers
> card games
> glitter glue..
> 
> basically all kinds of things that I thought would be fun for kids to do at dinners or when they had to be quiet.  Inside was also a pirate gift bag for pirate night that had butterscotch candies, pirate tattoos, pirate stickers, and glow sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I was being really clever with these gifts until we started receiving gifts from our other Disboard cruisers... it seemed we all basically had the same ideas and shopped at the same places! I got back the very stuff I gave out, we all did some sort of emergency kit stuff, same disney brand stuff from the dollar store, etc. We all gave out the same kind of stuff! Too funny.
> 
> So next time I will stick to something much simpler, much more unique, and just ONE thing.



FANTABULOUS!!


----------



## MerissaAndMomLoveDis

Hi Binab!  My cabin was in the other FE group on your cruise, and don't get me wrong, we LOOOOVVVEEEDDD our FE group gifts, but my little girl and I were so jealous of the sparkly bag and pirate shirts you gave out!  So awesome!  WE wanted one!!!!!  lol




binab said:


> Here are some homemade gifts I gave for our FE...  I make bling shirts and such, so of course I had to spread the sparkly love to my FE.
> 
> The first was a big zipper topped bag that I gave each family on the first night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and then pirate shirts were given to the kids only the night before Pirate Night.  Girls got the bling, boys got the vinyl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had such a blast preparing and putting these together.  My FE group was so much fun - I hope they all enjoyed it as much as I did.  I also gave some pirate necklaces and zipper pulls that I'd bought on Etsy and then also some post it note holders that I made, but sadly can't find the pictures of.


----------



## Rather Be At WDW

3princessMommy said:


> I wonder if anyone can help me - I have searched this thread to no avail.  A while ago, I saw a photo here of a FE gift that someone had made.  They took canvas bags and decorated them with Disney themed ribbon.  They added a matching ribbon keychain.  I stole the idea and am halfway through my bags, but have no idea how to make the keychains!  I was going to ask the individual how they made them, but I can't find the original post with the photo.
> 
> Does anyone know what I'm refering to?  Or better yet, is the wonderful crafty person around who would be able to point me in the right direction?  I love the idea and would appreciate any help you could offer!
> 
> Thanks!



You described one of my FE gifts to a T!  But when I went back and looked at the photo I posted, it didn't include the ribbon keychain I had on the bag.  So it wasn't me.  Evidently, I must've seen the same picture you're talking about and stole the idea from that person!!  Hope you get a reply soon.


----------



## sissy_ib

I'm going to be making word finds and possibly a crossword for my FE gifts. If anyone has any suggestions for words to include I would appreciate them! It will be on an 8 night Western Magic cruise. TIA!


----------



## Susiesark

3princessMommy said:


> I wonder if anyone can help me - I have searched this thread to no avail.  A while ago, I saw a photo here of a FE gift that someone had made.  They took canvas bags and decorated them with Disney themed ribbon.  They added a matching ribbon keychain.  I stole the idea and am halfway through my bags, but have no idea how to make the keychains!  I was going to ask the individual how they made them, but I can't find the original post with the photo.
> 
> Does anyone know what I'm refering to?  Or better yet, is the wonderful crafty person around who would be able to point me in the right direction?  I love the idea and would appreciate any help you could offer!
> 
> Thanks!


Look on page 201, it may be what you are looking for.


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

MerissaAndMomLoveDis said:


> Hi Binab!  My cabin was in the other FE group on your cruise, and don't get me wrong, we LOOOOVVVEEEDDD our FE group gifts, but my little girl and I were so jealous of the sparkly bag and pirate shirts you gave out!  So awesome!  WE wanted one!!!!!  lol



That's EXACTLY why nobody in our FE group wanted to split it up...everyone was too afraid they'd miss out on something neat.  




sissy_ib said:


> I'm going to be making word finds and possibly a crossword for my FE gifts. If anyone has any suggestions for words to include I would appreciate them! It will be on an 8 night Western Magic cruise. TIA!



How about:

Magic
Caribbean
Animators Palate
Parrot Cay
Lumiers
Mickey
Minnie
Pluto
Goofy
Castaway Cay
Port Canaveral (or just Port)
Ocean
Cruise
Life Boat
Stateroom
Muster Drill
Shuffle Board
Dreams
Porthole
Verandah
Twice Charmed
Villains Tonight
Pirate Night
And then  you could also include the names of the ports you're going to.

Sounds like a fun FE gift.  Have fun!!!!


----------



## 3princessMommy

Rather Be At WDW said:


> You described one of my FE gifts to a T!  But when I went back and looked at the photo I posted, it didn't include the ribbon keychain I had on the bag.  So it wasn't me.  Evidently, I must've seen the same picture you're talking about and stole the idea from that person!!  Hope you get a reply soon.



How did you make your keychains?  The picture I saw had the keychain laying on the canvas bag.  The ribbon was sewn together and then around the metal ring.  The ribbon matched the ribbon that was sewn to the handles and along the top of the bag.  I thought this was a neat and useful idea that wouldn't be too time-consuming.  In the past, I've done cross-stitch, but we are already up to 55 cabins and there's no way I'm going to be able to 55 cross-stitches!!!!

I played around with some excess ribbon this morning and have come up with something that works.  Just wanted to compare it to the photo and thank the person for posting.



Susiesark said:


> Look on page 201, it may be what you are looking for.



Thanks for looking - unfortunately, this isn't the photo.  I do like the ribbon around the bottom though.  that's a nice touch!


----------



## Rather Be At WDW

3princessMommy said:


> How did you make your keychains?  The picture I saw had the keychain laying on the canvas bag.  The ribbon was sewn together and then around the metal ring.  The ribbon matched the ribbon that was sewn to the handles and along the top of the bag.  I thought this was a neat and useful idea that wouldn't be too time-consuming.  In the past, I've done cross-stitch, but we are already up to 55 cabins and there's no way I'm going to be able to 55 cross-stitches!!!!
> 
> I played around with some excess ribbon this morning and have come up with something that works.  Just wanted to compare it to the photo and thank the person for posting.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking - unfortunately, this isn't the photo.  I do like the ribbon around the bottom though.  that's a nice touch!



Sorry, I didn't have ribbon on the handles so I'm not any help (in fact, my post was on page 201, so it's probably the one referenced above).

Good Luck - I hope you're able to get some advice.


----------



## sissy_ib

Luckymomoftwo said:


> How about:
> 
> Magic
> Caribbean
> Animators Palate
> Parrot Cay
> Lumiers
> Mickey
> Minnie
> Pluto
> Goofy
> Castaway Cay
> Port Canaveral (or just Port)
> Ocean
> Cruise
> Life Boat
> Stateroom
> Muster Drill
> Shuffle Board
> Dreams
> Porthole
> Verandah
> Twice Charmed
> Villains Tonight
> Pirate Night
> And then  you could also include the names of the ports you're going to.
> 
> Sounds like a fun FE gift.  Have fun!!!!



Thanks so much! This really helps!


----------



## Minnie321

mmgrdg said:


> Me too... I'm starting to lose hope for having a FE group for my July cruise.          Hope we both get some more people!



I also know the feeling - my DD10 has looked at this whole thread and is so excited about the fish extenders and as of now there is no one else on our February 2013 cruise! I am hoping it is just too far out! We will just keep checking,


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

sissy_ib said:


> Thanks so much! This really helps!



You're welcome!  I just thought of two more....
DISboards
Fish Extender

LOL!!!


----------



## DisSarahK

Minnie321 said:


> I also know the feeling - my DD10 has looked at this whole thread and is so excited about the fish extenders and as of now there is no one else on our February 2013 cruise! I am hoping it is just too far out! We will just keep checking,



You have a LONG time to get more people...we have less than five months.    *sigh*  Maybe this is Mickey's way of helping me save money.


----------



## lostatdisney

sissy_ib said:


> I'm going to be making word finds and possibly a crossword for my FE gifts. If anyone has any suggestions for words to include I would appreciate them! It will be on an 8 night Western Magic cruise. TIA!



That's a cute idea!  You could include a Disney pen or pencil or highlighter as well!


----------



## sissy_ib

Luckymomoftwo said:


> You're welcome!  I just thought of two more....
> DISboards
> Fish Extender
> 
> LOL!!!


I had Fish Extender on the list but DISboards is a good one!!! 


lostatdisney said:


> That's a cute idea!  You could include a Disney pen or pencil or highlighter as well!



Great idea! I know they sell Disney pens in packs of 3 or 4 for $1 at Michael's.


----------



## mckymaniac

Woobie said:


> I sent PMs because I think the info isn't allowed on the forum. I think it's considered solicitation (even though it's not my website - I have no affiliation). PM coming now.



Would you mind sending to me too, please?

Thanks!!


----------



## SheaBear

*Keurigirl - Where did you find these bags? The ones you used for adults and the ones for the kids?*



Keurigirl said:


> So here are my items from our cruise on the Magic for March 3-10th.
> 
> I did a bag (was supposed to be embroidered with each family's name and a mickey head, but I ran out of time) for the adults with three things:
> 
> 1. Emergency kit like stuff that was anything from pop up hampers, ziplocks, zipties, highlighter pens, flashlights, qtips, tissues, hand sanitizers, etc. They varied a bit per bag based on what I was able to find enough of.
> 
> 2. Starbucks Via Coffee packets (gotta have some Seattle!)
> 
> 3. A disney nightlight I found at the dollar store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I did individual bags for the kids, based on their favorite disney characters. I called them their "quiet as a mouse" kits. They included all kinds of things from the dollar store, that included:
> 
> Notepad of paper
> crayons
> playdough
> markers, stamps, etc
> stickers
> card games
> glitter glue..
> 
> basically all kinds of things that I thought would be fun for kids to do at dinners or when they had to be quiet.  Inside was also a pirate gift bag for pirate night that had butterscotch candies, pirate tattoos, pirate stickers, and glow sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I was being really clever with these gifts until we started receiving gifts from our other Disboard cruisers... it seemed we all basically had the same ideas and shopped at the same places! I got back the very stuff I gave out, we all did some sort of emergency kit stuff, same disney brand stuff from the dollar store, etc. We all gave out the same kind of stuff! Too funny.
> 
> So next time I will stick to something much simpler, much more unique, and just ONE thing.


----------



## Dislaney4n6

So i created a postcard for my FE gifts...and may have a few extras to spread some magic to others.. 






I asked someone from the boards to use this wonderful pic. Added the text. Printed out via snapfish on 4x6 images.  For the back I printed out on cardstock a 'postcard' graphic I developed through some trial and error. A little mod podge and viola!  I love them and will make sure to give them out prior to our day at CC


----------



## Dislaney4n6

3princessMommy said:


> I wonder if anyone can help me - I have searched this thread to no avail.  A while ago, I saw a photo here of a FE gift that someone had made.  They took canvas bags and decorated them with Disney themed ribbon.  They added a matching ribbon keychain.  I stole the idea and am halfway through my bags, but have no idea how to make the keychains!  I was going to ask the individual how they made them, but I can't find the original post with the photo.
> 
> Does anyone know what I'm refering to?  Or better yet, is the wonderful crafty person around who would be able to point me in the right direction?  I love the idea and would appreciate any help you could offer!
> 
> Thanks!




Google search ribbon key fob. I think that is what you are seeking. (I remember the post you are talking about but I have no idea how far back the image was). 

HTH


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

Dislaney4n6 said:


> So i created a postcard for my FE gifts...and may have a few extras to spread some magic to others..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked someone from the boards to use this wonderful pic. Added the text. Printed out via snapfish on 4x6 images.  For the back I printed out on cardstock a 'postcard' graphic I developed through some trial and error. A little mod podge and viola!  I love them and will make sure to give them out prior to our day at CC



Very nice.  You did a great job.


----------



## lianne_0325

You are talking about the ones my mother made for our January cruise on pg 216 on this thread. 

We used this for the inspiration: http://www.etsy.com/listing/8604583...e=3&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade 

And this was the tutorial that we used: http://bayoubags.com/2008/10/26/how-to-wristlet-key-fob-tutorial/

I had just googled key fob directions. 

However couldn't find in the stores the 1 inch thick webbing so ours match up to the ribbon sizing more than the instructions called for. And my mother decided to substitute spring rings on the end instead of doing the clamp. Although I'm sure the clamp works better. I booked the cruise less than a month out so shipping supplies when I only signed up for the FE a couple weeks ago didn't happen.

The canvas bags and having them match was totally my mothers idea. I had purchased the bags to do this. http://family.go.com/crafts/craft-914179-mickey-tote-bag-t/ and she thought the ribbon at the top would be easier and tie it in with the key fobs more.  



3princessMommy said:


> I wonder if anyone can help me - I have searched this thread to no avail.  A while ago, I saw a photo here of a FE gift that someone had made.  They took canvas bags and decorated them with Disney themed ribbon.  They added a matching ribbon keychain.  I stole the idea and am halfway through my bags, but have no idea how to make the keychains!  I was going to ask the individual how they made them, but I can't find the original post with the photo.
> 
> Does anyone know what I'm refering to?  Or better yet, is the wonderful crafty person around who would be able to point me in the right direction?  I love the idea and would appreciate any help you could offer!
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## mzwats

What a great idea!


----------



## Keurigirl

SheaBear said:


> *Keurigirl - Where did you find these bags? The ones you used for adults and the ones for the kids?*



Sheabear - the kid's bags I sewed myself. The adults bags came from here: http://www.jonestshirts.com/canvastotebags


----------



## heidibilotti

I am so amazed by all the wonderful ideas you all have.  I will be participating in my first fe in a few weeks and my family is looking forward to all of the fun we will have.  Hope to see some of you wonderful folks aboard.  Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## teach819

Keurigirl said:


> Sheabear - the kid's bags I sewed myself. The adults bags came from here: http://www.jonestshirts.com/canvastotebags



Did you use a pattern to sew the kids' bags?  Is it an online pattern I could borrow?  I love those bags and have plenty of Disney material left over from making FEs.


----------



## Susiesark

lianne_0325 said:


> You are talking about the ones my mother made for our January cruise on pg 216 on this thread.
> 
> We used this for the inspiration: http://www.etsy.com/listing/8604583...e=3&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade
> 
> And this was the tutorial that we used: http://bayoubags.com/2008/10/26/how-to-wristlet-key-fob-tutorial/
> 
> I had just googled key fob directions.
> 
> However couldn't find in the stores the 1 inch thick webbing so ours match up to the ribbon sizing more than the instructions called for. And my mother decided to substitute spring rings on the end instead of doing the clamp. Although I'm sure the clamp works better. I booked the cruise less than a month out so shipping supplies when I only signed up for the FE a couple weeks ago didn't happen.
> 
> The canvas bags and having them match was totally my mothers idea. I had purchased the bags to do this. http://family.go.com/crafts/craft-914179-mickey-tote-bag-t/ and she thought the ribbon at the top would be easier and tie it in with the key fobs more.


Where can you find the key fob hardware?  I looked and asked at JoAnn's and they had no idea what I was talking about.  They do sell the 1" wide webbing, however, the tutorial calls for 1 1/4" wide webbing.


----------



## taximom00

shadowryter said:


> Hi there, I don't know about the top image but the Mickey character heads are mine. You can find them in my 4shared file under "Disney Years. By the way Siliobear...you did a great job. Might have to borrow your idea for my own cruise this October.



I'm new to all of this.  Just booked our first Disney cruise a few weeks ago and have been smitten by the idea of the FE and door decorating!

Shadowryter, I found your shared file/Disney Years.  I'm not even a little tech literate!  What do I need to do to change the names on the heads to use on our door?  Or delete the  names to make the cute magnets like Purple did for an FE?  Thanks for any help you can give!!


----------



## lianne_0325

Susiesark said:


> Where can you find the key fob hardware?  I looked and asked at JoAnn's and they had no idea what I was talking about.  They do sell the 1" wide webbing, however, the tutorial calls for 1 1/4" wide webbing.



My mother got the supplies from Hobby Lobby although we ended up using the one inch webbing because we couldn't find the 1 1/4 in person either. I did find it on Etsy and Amazon but we didn't have enough time to order online. So ours didn't have as much overhang on the sides as the tutorial shows.


----------



## babyburrito

lianne_0325 said:


> My mother got the supplies from Hobby Lobby although we ended up using the one inch webbing because we couldn't find the 1 1/4 in person either. I did find it on Etsy and Amazon but we didn't have enough time to order online. So ours didn't have as much overhang on the sides as the tutorial shows.



Where did you get the square tile for the magnets? I have seen the round glass marbles but never the square ones. They came out really nice!


----------



## mpetersen

Anyone here have a template or tips on printing lip balm labels from bulk apothecary ? I contacted them but haven't received a response


----------



## Pirategirrrl

shadowryter said:


> Hi there, I don't know about the top image but the Mickey character heads are mine. You can find them in my 4shared file under "Disney Years. By the way Siliobear...you did a great job. Might have to borrow your idea for my own cruise this October.



Still getting caught up on the thread but I have to say these designs are amazing!  I think I might use the bubble anniversary one and make a surprise gift for my DH, if you don't mind.  We are going on our 3rd anniversary celebration cruise in May.


----------



## AAshleySEG

Hi guys! Came across this thread today and I thought I would share what my husband and I are doing for our cruise in June 2012 to Alaska! If you are going on an Alaskan Disney Cruise in June AND are doing the FE Gift Exchange DONT Look, I am not going to post the date just so even if you are, you might not be going on ours, but don't say I didn't warn you beforehand! And don't click the pic links either! I want you to be surprised...LOL!!  Highlight to Read further:
My husband is an artist and we both love vinylmations, I know not everyone collects them but I thought it would be cool anyway. I also use Photoshop ALL the time because I am a hobby photographer, so I am comfortable with the program. My husband is painting custom vinylmations specific to our Alaska cruise, he is making a what has been dubbed the "Deadliest Catch Mickey", the one in the fisherman's outfit, you can google if you have not seen him  So we are doing a limited run of them, numbered and everything, we are actually thinking about doing it for every cruise we go on, unless there are TONS of cabins, but luckily there are not too many on our cruise. So basically he is custom painting the vinylmations. I went to our local Toys R Us, it is having a moving sale at the moment and found some cheap toys in blister packs that I could just remove and used the plastic packaging for, but they happened to be disney so I am actually going to throw those in the FE's so they won't be wasted. ANYWAY, I used photoshop to make custom packaging for them, took them to Office Depot to be printed on a cardstock type paper that was thicker, then used self-laminating sheets to make them more durable. So anywho, I am going to show a few pics, but I don't want anyone to see the actual finished Vinylmations until after the cruise so I just have a few shots of him painting them! Whew! Long story short, let me know what you guys think! 


http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k584/AAshleySEG/Fish%20Extender%20Stuff/IMG_4478.jpg
http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k584/AAshleySEG/Fish%20Extender%20Stuff/IMG_4466.jpg
http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k584/AAshleySEG/Fish%20Extender%20Stuff/IMG_4465.jpg
http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k584/AAshleySEG/Fish%20Extender%20Stuff/IMG_4467.jpg
http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k584/AAshleySEG/Fish%20Extender%20Stuff/IMG_4468.jpg
http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k584/AAshleySEG/Fish%20Extender%20Stuff/IMG_4469.jpg
http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k584/AAshleySEG/Fish%20Extender%20Stuff/IMG_4470.jpg
http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k584/AAshleySEG/Fish%20Extender%20Stuff/IMG_4473.jpg
http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k584/AAshleySEG/Fish%20Extender%20Stuff/IMG_4477.jpg


----------



## WAHkoMom

AAshleySEG - - your idea is phenomenal!  I'm not on your cruise, but I wish I was!


----------



## mickeysmyboy

AAshleySEG, WOW!!! Those are incredible!!


----------



## lianne_0325

babyburrito said:


> Where did you get the square tile for the magnets? I have seen the round glass marbles but never the square ones. They came out really nice!



Thank you! That was the only one I did myself. You can find them on Etsy but I got mine from United Crafters after I saw postings of someone else's magnets. They had used United Crafters for their supplier so I decided to do the same for mine. It is the 1 7/8 inch ones.


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

aashleyseg said:


> hi guys! Came across this thread today and i thought i would share what my husband and i are doing for our cruise in june 2012 to alaska! If you are going on an alaskan disney cruise in june and are doing the fe gift exchange dont look, i am not going to post the date just so even if you are, you might not be going on ours, but don't say i didn't warn you beforehand! And don't click the pic links either! I want you to be surprised...lol!!  highlight to read further:
> my husband is an artist and we both love vinylmations, i know not everyone collects them but i thought it would be cool anyway. I also use photoshop all the time because i am a hobby photographer, so i am comfortable with the program. My husband is painting custom vinylmations specific to our alaska cruise, he is making a what has been dubbed the "deadliest catch mickey", the one in the fisherman's outfit, you can google if you have not seen him  so we are doing a limited run of them, numbered and everything, we are actually thinking about doing it for every cruise we go on, unless there are tons of cabins, but luckily there are not too many on our cruise. So basically he is custom painting the vinylmations. I went to our local toys r us, it is having a moving sale at the moment and found some cheap toys in blister packs that i could just remove and used the plastic packaging for, but they happened to be disney so i am actually going to throw those in the fe's so they won't be wasted. Anyway, i used photoshop to make custom packaging for them, took them to office depot to be printed on a cardstock type paper that was thicker, then used self-laminating sheets to make them more durable. So anywho, i am going to show a few pics, but i don't want anyone to see the actual finished vinylmations until after the cruise so i just have a few shots of him painting them! Whew! Long story short, let me know what you guys think!
> 
> 
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k584/aashleyseg/fish%20extender%20stuff/img_4478.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k584/aashleyseg/fish%20extender%20stuff/img_4466.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k584/aashleyseg/fish%20extender%20stuff/img_4465.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k584/aashleyseg/fish%20extender%20stuff/img_4467.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k584/aashleyseg/fish%20extender%20stuff/img_4468.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k584/aashleyseg/fish%20extender%20stuff/img_4469.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k584/aashleyseg/fish%20extender%20stuff/img_4470.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k584/aashleyseg/fish%20extender%20stuff/img_4473.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k584/aashleyseg/fish%20extender%20stuff/img_4477.jpg




ah-maze-ing


----------



## alicia1506

oh my gosh. those are amazing ashley. those are truly amazing. and they look like they cost a fortune. 

i wish i had that kind of talent. and now i'm thinking of whether i can do something similar.... 

can i ask what kind of paint you used on the vinylmation?

edited to add: just showed my DH who is majorly impressed. since we are approx 50 people, not including us, and that includes over 17 families, i'm not sure that we can afford to do something like this for our FE.


----------



## morgansmom2000

WOW!  Ashley, those are amazing!  What a unique idea!


----------



## AAshleySEG

WAHkoMom said:


> AAshleySEG - - your idea is phenomenal!  I'm not on your cruise, but I wish I was!


Aww Thank you so much! I'm glad you like it!, Who knows maybe you will be on a future cruise with us...LOL



mickeysmyboy said:


> AAshleySEG, WOW!!! Those are incredible!!


 Thanks! It means a lot that you all enjoy them!



LittleDisneyLovers said:


> ah-maze-ing


 You are so kind! Thank you!



alicia1506 said:


> oh my gosh. those are amazing ashley. those are truly amazing. and they look like they cost a fortune.
> 
> i wish i had that kind of talent. and now i'm thinking of whether i can do something similar....
> 
> can i ask what kind of paint you used on the vinylmation?
> 
> edited to add: just showed my DH who is majorly impressed. since we are approx 50 people, not including us, and that includes over 17 families, i'm not sure that we can afford to do something like this for our FE.


We only have 7 families in our FE group counting ourselves. We are doing one per family cabin. It didn't really cost us a whole lot because we already had extra vinylmations (we used regular acrylic paint btw), the only things I had to pay for were the little toys in the blister packs but, our store had them at 70% off so they were less than $1 a piece, I had to get 4 pages printed at $0.59 per piece at our local office supply store, and then I think I went to Walmart and got the self-laminating sheets, so really it was about $15 maybe, considering we had almost everything already, BUT it would be expensive I think if you had to start from scratch and had loads of cabins, but also eBay usually has lots of vinylmations a lot cheaper than buying them new  I am so glad you like them! I wanted a unique idea!



morgansmom2000 said:


> WOW!  Ashley, those are amazing!  What a unique idea!


 Thank you!! I hadn't seen anyone do anything like that before so, I thought it would be cool!


----------



## sorul82?

Hi Ashley!  Great job!!


----------



## Minnie_Mom

I need a little help for all of you crafty Disers. I am thinking of purchasing a Cricut. I do not scrapbook, but do a lot of papercrafts, especially for my kid's birthdays. I would also be using this to make FE gifts.

If you don't mind to share, which Cricut do you have and what do you like/dislike about it. I hope this is an acceptable place to post this question.

Thanks!


----------



## JessRx

Such great ideas!  We are having so much fun planning for our FE gift! We are thinking of doing something German since both my boys were born there.  Thank you all for posting.


----------



## morgansmom2000

Minnie_Mom said:


> I need a little help for all of you crafty Disers. I am thinking of purchasing a Cricut. I do not scrapbook, but do a lot of papercrafts, especially for my kid's birthdays. I would also be using this to make FE gifts.
> 
> If you don't mind to share, which Cricut do you have and what do you like/dislike about it. I hope this is an acceptable place to post this question.
> 
> Thanks!



I have both a Cricut Expression and Expression 2.  I use my Expression for SCAL (Sure Cuts A Lot) and the E2 for Design Studio and the Craftroom.  If you want to make non-Cricut cuts (SVGs) you should look into a Silhouette Cameo.  If you'd be happy with Cricut cuts only, I suggest the Expression or E2, since the "mini" is too small.

Come on over to the Creative Community and feel free to ask questions!


----------



## DISNEYJ&P

Minnie_Mom said:


> I need a little help for all of you crafty Disers. I am thinking of purchasing a Cricut. I do not scrapbook, but do a lot of papercrafts, especially for my kid's birthdays. I would also be using this to make FE gifts.
> 
> If you don't mind to share, which Cricut do you have and what do you like/dislike about it. I hope this is an acceptable place to post this question.
> 
> Thanks!



*I have the Expression.  I took 3 lessons and find the machine very easy to use after some instruction. But...I find the selection of papers that don't tear is very hard to control.  A LOT of trial and error.  The larger and more simple you make something, the easier. Small things are almost impossible.  Go take a class FIRST and then decide for yourself if you want to buy.  Also, find a good place that will rent you cartrides for $6-$7 so you don't have to buy all  of them.

Hope this helps.

Pat
*


----------



## Pixiegran

Minnie_Mom said:


> I need a little help for all of you crafty Disers. I am thinking of purchasing a Cricut. I do not scrapbook, but do a lot of papercrafts, especially for my kid's birthdays. I would also be using this to make FE gifts.
> 
> If you don't mind to share, which Cricut do you have and what do you like/dislike about it. I hope this is an acceptable place to post this question.
> 
> Thanks!



I have the small size cricut expression, not full size.  I got mine just to do embellishments for scrapbooking but if I wanted to do crafts - like party decorations etc I would get a full size one because it will cut larger.  Also I wish mine cut smaller than 1" which I think the larger newer models do.  But I needed small so I could physically lift it because of my severe arthritis I can't lift more then 10 lbs and on bad days can't manage that.
I think cricut.com may have a live person you to talk to who could explain the differences in models in better detail for you.  I do not know a single person who wishes they did not buy their circut no matter what model!


----------



## ilovetexas

Great ideas on here!!


----------



## Susiesark

Does anyone know where you can buy  the type of calendar where you slide in your own photos? I'm always taking pictures of Disneyland and would like to make calendars with my own photos.  I don't want the type that you order and have them printed for you.  I want the type that you can slides photos out and use your own. Thanks.


----------



## Pixiegran

Susiesark said:


> Does anyone know where you can buy  the type of calendar where you slide in your own photos? I'm always taking pictures of Disneyland and would like to make calendars with my own photos.  I don't want the type that you order and have them printed for you.  I want the type that you can slides photos out and use your own. Thanks.



I haven't seen any in a couple of years.  Since the "photo" printed calendars have become so common and easy to get I am sure the demand for the slip in went way down.  You would have more luck finding them in the fall if they still exist....when all the calendars for the new year come out and all the calendar making supplies for holidays.  Did yu do a google search?  If you want them now online may be the only way...


----------



## morgansmom2000

Susiesark said:


> Does anyone know where you can buy  the type of calendar where you slide in your own photos? I'm always taking pictures of Disneyland and would like to make calendars with my own photos.  I don't want the type that you order and have them printed for you.  I want the type that you can slides photos out and use your own. Thanks.



Christmas Tree Shops usually has these around the end of the year.


----------



## Dislaney4n6

Susiesark said:


> Does anyone know where you can buy  the type of calendar where you slide in your own photos? I'm always taking pictures of Disneyland and would like to make calendars with my own photos.  I don't want the type that you order and have them printed for you.  I want the type that you can slides photos out and use your own. Thanks.



I have seen them on lakeside.com, abcdistributing.com, and or ltdcommodities.com.


----------



## Susiesark

Dislaney4n6 said:


> I have seen them on lakeside.com, abcdistributing.com, and or ltdcommodities.com.


It looks like they are all the same company, with different names.  I didn't see them there, but thanks for the info.  Maybe it is just the wrong time of year. We got one of these for a FE gift, with different pictures taken of the cruise ship or at the parks.  It was a well thought out gift.


----------



## Amunet

Okay, so I'm trying to make a FE gift but I realized that I didn't know what the colors for DCL is.

I read somewhere that the official colors are red, yellow an dark blue? But I've seen items through this thread with dark blue, red and white or black, red and white.

Anyone know?


----------



## hardingk

Buckeye Gal said:


> Double Dip Delight Highlights:  This is a basic pen style highlighter wrapped in an Avery address label that went through my printer to put the words on it in the Walt font.  I then rubber stamped Mickey's body parts in the colors of black, red, and yellow onto the label (there are heads, shoes, and pants all around the barrel).  After applying the label to the highlighter and placing super adhesive tape over it, I rolled it in clear micro beads.  More detailed instructions are found in Post #189.  (Note that "Double Dip Delight" is the coined name of our DISer cruise.)​



Hi! I was wondering if you could tell me where you got the Mickeybody parts stamps from?


----------



## Pixiegran

Amunet said:


> Okay, so I'm trying to make a FE gift but I realized that I didn't know what the colors for DCL is.
> 
> I read somewhere that the official colors are red, yellow an dark blue? But I've seen items through this thread with dark blue, red and white or black, red and white.
> 
> Anyone know?



I thought the colors were the colors of Mickey...red and black that is why they got special permission from the Coast Guard to do the lifeboats in the yellow shade of Mickeys shoes.


----------



## Amunet

Pixiegran said:


> I thought the colors were the colors of Mickey...red and black that is why they got special permission from the Coast Guard to do the lifeboats in the yellow shade of Mickeys shoes.



Haha wow ... perhaps I'm slightly colorblind ...


----------



## Dislaney4n6

Susiesark said:


> It looks like they are all the same company, with different names.  I didn't see them there, but thanks for the info.  Maybe it is just the wrong time of year. We got one of these for a FE gift, with different pictures taken of the cruise ship or at the parks.  It was a well thought out gift.



Yea pretty much. I don't understand how it works or why three separate companies exist. Just passing on the info.


----------



## Dislaney4n6

hardingk said:


> Hi! I was wondering if you could tell me where you got the Mickeybody parts stamps from?



I read post 189 and it says the stamps were found at Joanns


----------



## scrapbookingtigger

The cricut is a great tool to have! I do scrapbook, but you can also cut cards, vinyl and I have even heard of some people cutting fabric! I own the small cricut and the expression. I upgraded to the expression because it has a screen on it which shows you a picture of what you are going to be cutting out. The original small cricut does have a small screen but it only displays text which can be confusing. ex: instead of a picture of a flower on the expression it would display a code like "shift-blackout-flower". I recently took a class on how to use my machine. (knowing what buttons to push in what order to get the cut you want can be a little confusing) I also like that I can use the 12 x12 & 12 x 24 mat on the expression. You are more limited on the smaller cricut with the 6x12. I recommend the expression, but would hold off on the expression 2. From what I was told by our instructor, there isn't a huge difference between the 2 just the price  Good luck, and have fun!



Minnie_Mom said:


> I need a little help for all of you crafty Disers. I am thinking of purchasing a Cricut. I do not scrapbook, but do a lot of papercrafts, especially for my kid's birthdays. I would also be using this to make FE gifts.
> 
> If you don't mind to share, which Cricut do you have and what do you like/dislike about it. I hope this is an acceptable place to post this question.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## mi2boyz

Susiesark said:


> Does anyone know where you can buy  the type of calendar where you slide in your own photos? I'm always taking pictures of Disneyland and would like to make calendars with my own photos.  I don't want the type that you order and have them printed for you.  I want the type that you can slides photos out and use your own. Thanks.



I have seen them at Target in the dollar section usually at the end of the year.


----------



## Minnie_Mom

morgansmom2000 said:


> I have both a Cricut Expression and Expression 2.  I use my Expression for SCAL (Sure Cuts A Lot) and the E2 for Design Studio and the Craftroom.  If you want to make non-Cricut cuts (SVGs) you should look into a Silhouette Cameo.  If you'd be happy with Cricut cuts only, I suggest the Expression or E2, since the "mini" is too small.
> 
> Come on over to the Creative Community and feel free to ask questions!



Hmmm, I had not heard of the Silhouette Cameo. Thank you for the suggestion. It would be nice to cut out my own designs. Now, I'm more confused than ever! 

Thanks for the invite over to Creative Community. I will definitely be checking it out!



DISNEYJ&P said:


> *I have the Expression.  I took 3 lessons and find the machine very easy to use after some instruction. But...I find the selection of papers that don't tear is very hard to control.  A LOT of trial and error.  The larger and more simple you make something, the easier. Small things are almost impossible.  Go take a class FIRST and then decide for yourself if you want to buy.  Also, find a good place that will rent you cartrides for $6-$7 so you don't have to buy all  of them.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Pat
> *



Love the suggestion to take a class. Unfortunately, there are no classes in my area. However, I do have a friend with the E2. I'm sure she would be willing to teach me a little about it. Also, I love the idea of renting cartridges.  I will definitely be checking out that option!



Pixiegran said:


> I have the small size cricut expression, not full size.  I got mine just to do embellishments for scrapbooking but if I wanted to do crafts - like party decorations etc I would get a full size one because it will cut larger.  Also I wish mine cut smaller than 1" which I think the larger newer models do.  But I needed small so I could physically lift it because of my severe arthritis I can't lift more then 10 lbs and on bad days can't manage that.
> I think cricut.com may have a live person you to talk to who could explain the differences in models in better detail for you.  I do not know a single person who wishes they did not buy their circut no matter what model!



Thanks sharing you thoughts. I definitely think the larger model will work better for me. I will mostly be doing large-ish cuts. 



scrapbookingtigger said:


> The cricut is a great tool to have! I do scrapbook, but you can also cut cards, vinyl and I have even heard of some people cutting fabric! I own the small cricut and the expression. I upgraded to the expression because it has a screen on it which shows you a picture of what you are going to be cutting out. The original small cricut does have a small screen but it only displays text which can be confusing. ex: instead of a picture of a flower on the expression it would display a code like "shift-blackout-flower". I recently took a class on how to use my machine. (knowing what buttons to push in what order to get the cut you want can be a little confusing) I also like that I can use the 12 x12 & 12 x 24 mat on the expression. You are more limited on the smaller cricut with the 6x12. I recommend the expression, but would hold off on the expression 2. From what I was told by our instructor, there isn't a huge difference between the 2 just the price  Good luck, and have fun!



Thanks so much. I was originally looking at the E2, but now I am torn between the Imagine or Cameo. So many choices!


Thank you all for taking the time to share your thoughts! You each have given me something to think about- even though I am more confused than before, I feel better informed!


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

Dislaney4n6 said:


> So i created a postcard for my FE gifts...and may have a few extras to spread some magic to others..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked someone from the boards to use this wonderful pic. Added the text. Printed out via snapfish on 4x6 images.  For the back I printed out on cardstock a 'postcard' graphic I developed through some trial and error. A little mod podge and viola!  I love them and will make sure to give them out prior to our day at CC



Amazing Photo!! Do you remember where you first saw it?



AAshleySEG said:


> Hi guys! Came across this thread today and I thought I would share what my husband and I are doing for our cruise in June 2012 to Alaska! If you are going on an Alaskan Disney Cruise in June AND are doing the FE Gift Exchange DONT Look, I am not going to post the date just so even if you are, you might not be going on ours, but don't say I didn't warn you beforehand! And don't click the pic links either! I want you to be surprised...LOL!!  Highlight to Read further:
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k584/AAshleySEG/Fish%20Extender%20Stuff/IMG_4478.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k584/AAshleySEG/Fish%20Extender%20Stuff/IMG_4466.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k584/AAshleySEG/Fish%20Extender%20Stuff/IMG_4465.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k584/AAshleySEG/Fish%20Extender%20Stuff/IMG_4467.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k584/AAshleySEG/Fish%20Extender%20Stuff/IMG_4468.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k584/AAshleySEG/Fish%20Extender%20Stuff/IMG_4469.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k584/AAshleySEG/Fish%20Extender%20Stuff/IMG_4470.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k584/AAshleySEG/Fish%20Extender%20Stuff/IMG_4473.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k584/AAshleySEG/Fish%20Extender%20Stuff/IMG_4477.jpg



PRICELESS!!!!


----------



## Susiesark

Minnie_Mom said:


> Hmmm, I had not heard of the Silhouette Cameo. Thank you for the suggestion. It would be nice to cut out my own designs. Now, I'm more confused than ever!
> 
> Thanks for the invite over to Creative Community. I will definitely be checking it out!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the suggestion to take a class. Unfortunately, there are no classes in my area. However, I do have a friend with the E2. I'm sure she would be willing to teach me a little about it. Also, I love the idea of renting cartridges.  I will definitely be checking out that option!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sharing you thoughts. I definitely think the larger model will work better for me. I will mostly be doing large-ish cuts.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much. I was originally looking at the E2, but now I am torn between the Imagine or Cameo. So many choices!
> 
> 
> Thank you all for taking the time to share your thoughts! You each have given me something to think about- even though I am more confused than before, I feel better informed!


Just saw this special price on the Silhouette Cameo.  Not sure if it's a good price or not, but you may be interested.   http://www.skiptomylou.org/2012/04/...mpaign=Feed:+skiptomyloublog+(Skip+To+My+Lou)   Follow the link to get $70 off.


----------



## Dislaney4n6

gerberdaisy1234 said:


> Amazing Photo!! Do you remember where you first saw it?
> 
> 
> 
> PRICELESS!!!!



I believe it was on this thread.. in the beginning. I PMed the owner if I could use it and she forwarded me a link. Unfortunately I don't have it in my message folder anymore. 

I'll see if I can find the owner.

UPDATE** Page 2, Post 30.  ANAL ANNIE is the one that asked!


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

Dislaney4n6 said:


> I believe it was on this thread.. in the beginning. I PMed the owner if I could use it and she forwarded me a link. Unfortunately I don't have it in my message folder anymore.
> 
> I'll see if I can find the owner.
> 
> UPDATE** Page 2, Post 30.  ANAL ANNIE is the one that asked!



Thank you for the reply and for going through the trouble of finding the original post. lmao:love the original posters user name)


----------



## tiggerb

Susiesark said:


> Love the gifts from the giver's own territory.  So personalized.



  I agree!  everythingdisneyfan1, I don't think I would send them.  They are so beautiful, I would make a wall collage or something out of them.   Nice job!


----------



## tiggerb

OM, OM, I would be too embarrassed to say how long it has taken me to read through this thread, but I am caught up (for now)!    FANTASTIC ideas on here... even for teacher gifts.  So THANK YOU EVERYONE!!

AAshleySEG ~  Kudos to you and your DH!  Those would be AWESOME to get... the packaging is FABULOUS too!

Susiesark ~ ha, since we had to cancel our original cruise, maybe we should be guinea pig testers for each other on our FE gifts?!    I started, but never fully finished my gifts, then coming on here... more ideas! Plus some magic until our delayed cruises.   UUGGHH!!


----------



## queenbee99

Wow those are fabulous, bummed you are on the cruise right after mine!  They are sure to be a hit.





AAshleySEG said:


> Hi guys! Came across this thread today and I thought I would share what my husband and I are doing for our cruise in June 2012 to Alaska! If you are going on an Alaskan Disney Cruise in June AND are doing the FE Gift Exchange DONT Look, I am not going to post the date just so even if you are, you might not be going on ours, but don't say I didn't warn you beforehand! And don't click the pic links either! I want you to be surprised...LOL!!  Highlight to Read further:
> My husband is an artist and we both love vinylmations, I know not everyone collects them but I thought it would be cool anyway. I also use Photoshop ALL the time because I am a hobby photographer, so I am comfortable with the program. My husband is painting custom vinylmations specific to our Alaska cruise, he is making a what has been dubbed the "Deadliest Catch Mickey", the one in the fisherman's outfit, you can google if you have not seen him  So we are doing a limited run of them, numbered and everything, we are actually thinking about doing it for every cruise we go on, unless there are TONS of cabins, but luckily there are not too many on our cruise. So basically he is custom painting the vinylmations. I went to our local Toys R Us, it is having a moving sale at the moment and found some cheap toys in blister packs that I could just remove and used the plastic packaging for, but they happened to be disney so I am actually going to throw those in the FE's so they won't be wasted. ANYWAY, I used photoshop to make custom packaging for them, took them to Office Depot to be printed on a cardstock type paper that was thicker, then used self-laminating sheets to make them more durable. So anywho, I am going to show a few pics, but I don't want anyone to see the actual finished Vinylmations until after the cruise so I just have a few shots of him painting them! Whew! Long story short, let me know what you guys think!
> 
> 
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k584/AAshleySEG/Fish%20Extender%20Stuff/IMG_4478.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k584/AAshleySEG/Fish%20Extender%20Stuff/IMG_4466.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k584/AAshleySEG/Fish%20Extender%20Stuff/IMG_4465.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k584/AAshleySEG/Fish%20Extender%20Stuff/IMG_4467.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k584/AAshleySEG/Fish%20Extender%20Stuff/IMG_4468.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k584/AAshleySEG/Fish%20Extender%20Stuff/IMG_4469.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k584/AAshleySEG/Fish%20Extender%20Stuff/IMG_4470.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k584/AAshleySEG/Fish%20Extender%20Stuff/IMG_4473.jpg
> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k584/AAshleySEG/Fish%20Extender%20Stuff/IMG_4477.jpg


----------



## sewsweet

I'm new, but has anyone ever done a FE gift that represented where they live?


----------



## srauchbauer

sewsweet said:


> I'm new, but has anyone ever done a FE gift that represented where they live?



on our last cruise we got many different items from different states:
  we got a snack item, book marks, post cards, magnets.


----------



## hardingk

sewsweet said:


> I'm new, but has anyone ever done a FE gift that represented where they live?



On our Disney Cruise FE exchange, several people, including us, gave gifts that represented where we were from.


----------



## sewsweet

srauchbauer said:


> on our last cruise we got many different items from different states:
> we got a snack item, book marks, post cards, magnets.





hardingk said:


> On our Disney Cruise FE exchange, several people, including us, gave gifts that represented where we were from.



Thanks for the information.  I've never done one before and didn't know if anyone thought it was a good idea or not.
There is a chocolate candy that is synonymous with my area and I thought it would a neat idea.
I have some ideas...now to see if it will work.
Anyone else have any ideas with chocolate candy?


----------



## iamadisneynut

sewsweet said:


> I'm new, but has anyone ever done a FE gift that represented where they live?



We're Canadian and I was thinking I might do maple syrup candies for part of our FE's, not that there's that much stuff I can think of that would be terribly representative of Canada, but I have my thinking cap on!


----------



## Amunet

sewsweet said:


> I'm new, but has anyone ever done a FE gift that represented where they live?



I'm doing that  It seems like a popular theme, expecially from people that do not live in the U.S.
Still, people living in the US do it as well


----------



## GoHerd1028

*Our cruise is doing a "Secret Mickey" exchange also in addition to the Fish Extender.  The Secret Mickey is a nicer gift to one other cabin in the group...what sort of things would be good for this????  Help!!!*


----------



## 3princessMommy

lianne_0325 said:


> You are talking about the ones my mother made for our January cruise on pg 216 on this thread.
> 
> We used this for the inspiration: http://www.etsy.com/listing/8604583...e=3&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade
> 
> And this was the tutorial that we used: http://bayoubags.com/2008/10/26/how-to-wristlet-key-fob-tutorial/
> 
> I had just googled key fob directions.
> 
> However couldn't find in the stores the 1 inch thick webbing so ours match up to the ribbon sizing more than the instructions called for. And my mother decided to substitute spring rings on the end instead of doing the clamp. Although I'm sure the clamp works better. I booked the cruise less than a month out so shipping supplies when I only signed up for the FE a couple weeks ago didn't happen.
> 
> The canvas bags and having them match was totally my mothers idea. I had purchased the bags to do this. http://family.go.com/crafts/craft-914179-mickey-tote-bag-t/ and she thought the ribbon at the top would be easier and tie it in with the key fobs more.



Wow!  Thanks!

I hope you don't mind that I'm stealing your idea.  I loved the photo.  Wish I had found the link for the inexpensive totes.  I got mine at JoAnn's on sale, but our FE group has grown to 60 participants, so even on sale, this is not a cheap project.  I'm afraid I went the easy route with the key fob though.  I just got key rings and sewed the ribbon together and then around the key fob.  Much less fancy than yours, but it'll work I think.


----------



## 3princessMommy

GoHerd1028 said:


> *Our cruise is doing a "Secret Mickey" exchange also in addition to the Fish Extender.  The Secret Mickey is a nicer gift to one other cabin in the group...what sort of things would be good for this????  Help!!!*



I did a large cross-stitch of our cruise logo for my Secret Mickey.  I see you have a nice one on the bottom of your signature - that would make a beautiful cross-stitch if you do that sort of thing.  My Secret Mickey saved for years to go on our cruise and she got the cross-stitch framed and it hangs in her living room - she sent me a photo after the cruise!  It felt great that she loved it.  (It took a lot of work, but turned out great!)


----------



## tiggerb

GoHerd1028 said:


> *Our cruise is doing a "Secret Mickey" exchange also in addition to the Fish Extender.  The Secret Mickey is a nicer gift to one other cabin in the group...what sort of things would be good for this????  Help!!!*



Steve ~  totally agree w/ poster... LOVE the pic you have w/ your signature.  That caught my eye when I originally was booked w/ all of you for that cruise.  Maybe have it printed on high-gloss or metalic-like paper and matted with room for sigs either from characters or even from the Dis group that is meeting on the cruise.  I will continue to think on it ...


----------



## wmharley

sewsweet said:


> I'm new, but has anyone ever done a FE gift that represented where they live?


That is one of the the two ideas I have going on right now. Something from the area, or rather FL, and something a bit more handmade (sorry folks if it looks less than professional!!!)

The local item is easier to do, but the other, while not fancy, would allow a bit more uniqueness, even if you get 3 of them on the cruise!!! I have 20 days to decide!!!!


----------



## Dislaney4n6

iamadisneynut said:


> We're Canadian and I was thinking I might do maple syrup candies for part of our FE's, not that there's that much stuff I can think of that would be terribly representative of Canada, but I have my thinking cap on!



I dont know if it was on this thread or not, but I have seen Canadians give maple leaf/flag keychains and sock coin purses.  I may have the wrong country, but do you have a candy called "Smarties"? They are not the same as the states, but are chocolate I believe?! Just some other ideas for you!


----------



## iamadisneynut

Dislaney4n6 said:


> I dont know if it was on this thread or not, but I have seen Canadians give maple leaf/flag keychains and sock coin purses.  I may have the wrong country, but do you have a candy called "Smarties"? They are not the same as the states, but are chocolate I believe?! Just some other ideas for you!



Yes!  Smarties, they're just like m&m's.  I forgot we have some different candy bars and stuff up here you can't get in the US, like do can you get coffee crisp down there?  I remember sending a few different kinds to my aunt in NY.


----------



## srauchbauer

iamadisneynut said:


> Yes!  Smarties, they're just like m&m's.  I forgot we have some different candy bars and stuff up here you can't get in the US, like do can you get coffee crisp down there?  I remember sending a few different kinds to my aunt in NY.



it was so funny watching our kids eat the smarties that we got as FE gifts.  They thought they were going to me american smarties.  It was a stock but a pleasant one.  As to coffee crisps no we don't have them and boy do i wish we did they were so yummy.


----------



## gfolchick

sewsweet said:


> Thanks for the information.  I've never done one before and didn't know if anyone thought it was a good idea or not.
> There is a chocolate candy that is synonymous with my area and I thought it would a neat idea.
> I have some ideas...now to see if it will work.
> Anyone else have any ideas with chocolate candy?



If it's the famous Milk Chocolate bar then how about a custom wrapper.  You could ask a Disigner over on the Creative Disigner boards to make you something with your cruise dates.  I know I've seen generic miniature wrappers too with the characters or even Kisses stickers for the bottoms.  They may be under "Mels Bits and Bobs" by bababear.


----------



## sewsweet

gfolchick said:


> If it's the famous Milk Chocolate bar then how about a custom wrapper.  You could ask a Disigner over on the Creative Disigner boards to make you something with your cruise dates.  I know I've seen generic miniature wrappers too with the characters or even Kisses stickers for the bottoms.  They may be under "Mels Bits and Bobs" by bababear.



Wow, am I blown away by ideas here! 
I love the candy and a crafty thing.  I may have to give that a try!

Well, the famous chocolate bar is a close proximty, but mine would need to be round. 

I will have to check out the Creative Designer Boards.  THANKS!


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

iamadisneynut said:


> Yes!  Smarties, they're just like m&m's.  I forgot we have some different candy bars and stuff up here you can't get in the US, like do can you get coffee crisp down there?  I remember sending a few different kinds to my aunt in NY.



How about those chocolate bars that are filled with air bubbles?  I don't remember the name but I LOVE those!!!


----------



## mellers

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> How about those chocolate bars that are filled with air bubbles?  I don't remember the name but I LOVE those!!!



Aero--now Hershey's also has a version.

Some of these candy bars can also be found in Seattle--generally at Bartell's drugstores.  Not generally Smarties, though.


----------



## yukongirl123

iamadisneynut said:


> We're Canadian and I was thinking I might do maple syrup candies for part of our FE's, not that there's that much stuff I can think of that would be terribly representative of Canada, but I have my thinking cap on!



Definitely Smarties for the kids, the smarties in the US are like Rocket Candy here. Also for the adults you could give a Tim Hortons coffee singles (I think you can buy them in 8-packs at Timmies) and Coffee Crisp chocolate bars. I bought some of their maple fudge and added a couple. The little maple candies would be good also The fudge though only seems to be available near Christmas time. I went to Timmies website and printed a bio about Tim Horton and included that.


----------



## SheaBear

Hey all -

I don't know if I am just over looking something or not, but I can't seem to find the *SEWING directions for a FE*. I tried searching the boards and just seem to end up going in circles or only finding no-sew directions.

IF anyone knows where I could find them, it would be greatly appreciated. Our cruise leaves in 2 months and we kind of need to get on that. hah!


----------



## ColoradoDisneyFreaks

SheaBear said:


> Hey all -
> 
> I don't know if I am just over looking something or not, but I can't seem to find the *SEWING directions for a FE*. I tried searching the boards and just seem to end up going in circles or only finding no-sew directions.
> 
> IF anyone knows where I could find them, it would be greatly appreciated. Our cruise leaves in 2 months and we kind of need to get on that. hah!



If you go to the FAQ thread here, and scroll down to the "F" section it's in there.


----------



## Susiesark

I followed great sewing instructions for the FE.  I'm still looking for the original link for you.

Look on entry 11 of this link.  I think I used these instructions, but the original had the photos.  I''m still looking...
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30302583&postcount=609


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

Dislaney4n6 said:


> I dont know if it was on this thread or not, but I have seen Canadians give maple leaf/flag keychains and sock coin purses.  I may have the wrong country, but do you have a candy called "Smarties"? They are not the same as the states, but are chocolate I believe?! Just some other ideas for you!



We have SMARTIES here in Australia too, I am popping a box in with my chocolate bag as the edible part of my FE's for my upcoming cruise. I hope people like them


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

I just went thru sooo many pages, looking to show my DH where I got my idea.  I thought I wrote down the page number but must have lost it.  I love seeing everyones gifts though.  We had such fun last yr on our cruise with the FE and look forward to next wk going again!


----------



## SheaBear

ColoradoDisneyFreaks said:


> If you go to the FAQ thread here, and scroll down to the "F" section it's in there.





Susiesark said:


> I followed great sewing instructions for the FE.  I'm still looking for the original link for you.
> 
> Look on entry 11 of this link.  I think I used these instructions, but the original had the photos.  I''m still looking...
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30302583&postcount=609





 Unless I'm just skipping over it somehow... all links go to No Sew directions. The reason I am looking for sewing directions is I have heard that sewn ones hold up better and really, I just got a new sewing machine and I would really love to break it in with something Disney related.


----------



## Cruise

SheaBear said:


> Unless I'm just skipping over it somehow... all links go to No Sew directions. The reason I am looking for sewing directions is I have heard that sewn ones hold up better and really, I just got a new sewing machine and I would really love to break it in with something Disney related.



Try here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1690450


----------



## golfnsuch

Okay, now I can finally post a picture of the key fobs I made for the Fantasy's MV FEE.

They were much faster to sew than I expected, and I made them large enough that you could hang them around your wrist for convenience. 

I also added a swivel clasp hook so they could be clipped to belt loops or lanyards.

Hope everyone enjoys them as much as I did making them.


----------



## Pixiegran

golfnsuch said:


> Okay, now I can finally post a picture of the key fobs I made for the Fantasy's MV FEE.
> 
> They were much faster to sew than I expected, and I made them large enough that you could hang them around your wrist for convenience.
> 
> I also added a swivel clasp hook so they could be clipped to belt loops or lanyards.
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys them as much as I did making them.



They are beautiful!

Where did you get ribbon?  Would you happen to have a scrap -like 2" I could buy from you for an embellishment for my scrapbook I will be doing of our Hawaii cruise?  I am always looking for unique things to add to my pages because I do a LOT of pages.  Seem to have a trigger finger on my camera.


----------

